# Who's waiting to try until december?



## gimgem

Just wondering who's wtt until this coming December?? :):) :happydance:

UPDATE:

Decemberists BFP's 
Seaweed Eater - Due 11th September 2012
Bambi1985 - Due ???
BERDC99 - Due ???
Pussycat - Due 9th September 2012
FeelSoBlessed - Due ???
DS0910 - Due ???
Spiceeb - Due ???


Decemberists TTC 
Smawfl - Testing 20th January!
Gaiagirl - Testing 23rd January!
Shh - Testing 26th January!
Ke29 - Testing 3rd February!
Gimgem - Testing 5th January
Hanyoumama
Minimoocow
Nightdaze
EmilyCJ
Anneliese


----------



## nightdaze

ooo...I am!! December 22 to be exact. I told my doctor this the other day and he said 'in the 14 years I have been a doctor I have never had anyone give me an exact date', which I found kind of funny!


----------



## catherine79

meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :) although I'm not sure whether to come of the pill now to give my body a chance to flush the pill out.


----------



## Lou+Bubs

I am starting to try december too, can't wait. I have come of the pill so my cycles can sort themselves out ready for december!


----------



## gimgem

ooo im coming of bcp this weekend also to give my body time to get back into line :happydance: im so excited!


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

me too! :D x


----------



## gimgem

is everyone ttc#1? :hugs:


----------



## gaiagirl

We are TTC #1 at the end of Dec, or January depending on cycles :happydance:

At least...that's our plan! As long as finances cooperate :dohh:

So far I am off the pill, and trying to stave off the acne that came with it when I tried before! I have had one cycle, ovulated on CD 23 and had only a 9 day LP! Hope for something a bit better this cycle!


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Yes we're TTC #1!

Been off the pill for nearly 2 years now, & been using Pull-out method for the last 6 months or so (condoms before that). 

I'm on Pregnacare conception vitamins, & DH is on the Wellman ones- but need to get some more as we are due to run out right as we start trying!! lol


----------



## gimgem

oh so youve been off the pill for a while? im wondering how long it is for cycles to regulate after, hopefully wont delay our plans :wacko: been taking the same as above but if cycle doesnt regualte was thinking of taking the angus castus? (sp) :blush:


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Mine we back to regular 28 days from the very first month- but everyone is different! x


----------



## Lou+Bubs

We will be trying for 2#, lucie is 19 months. This is only my first month off the pill, waiting to see how long my cycle is. Had a change in cm day 13 14 15 so ikm hoping this was sign of ovulation.


----------



## BERDC99

I am also waiting till Decemeber to TTC. Only because I had a pregnanacy of unknown location back in August and was given methotrexate on September 9th. After one shot of metho the doctor suggest you wait three months to TTC again to build back up your folic acid. So I have been taking prenatal vitamins and extra folic acid along with drinking one glass of OJ each morning to rebuild back up. 

This will not be my first rodeo. I already have a son that is 14 years old. I had him when I as 16 years old. I always said I would never have any more kids cause I had him so young, but that was before I met my husband. :wedding:



:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## BeeLT

Maybe me!!!

I have a dr appointment on Oct 27 to follow up on my health stuff. I've been feeling a lot better and am doing well, so there's a chance she might say we can TTC. DH & I are beyond excited about it. I know it's still a possibility that she'll tell us we should WTT for another 6 months, but I think there's a good chance that we'll be TTC in December. 

It would be baby #1 for us.

Wish me lots of luck and happy thoughts! I'll let you know what happens.

-Bee


----------



## Mummyjessie

Good Luck BeeLT x x


----------



## smawfl

Hello ladies, can I join you too?!

We are TTC in Dec/Jan - it wil be our first. Can't wait!!

No on B/C and have pretty regular cycles.

Already taking Folic Acid and have been charting my cycles.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## gimgem

Well ladies good luck :) let's keep everything crossed for everyone :):) exciting times :hugs:

Hope the next 2 months go quickly :D


----------



## smawfl

gimgem said:


> Well ladies good luck :) let's keep everything crossed for everyone :):) exciting times :hugs:
> 
> Hope the next 2 months go quickly :D

I know, I can't wait!!


----------



## nightdaze

The days can really not go fast enough!!


----------



## gimgem

It does feel like these days are going to drag on by :( we will have to do something to pass the time:shrug:


----------



## smawfl

Are you all temping already girls?


----------



## Mummyjessie

We are also TTC from Dec.:happydance: Just had Mirena coil removed, so am good to go when the time comes.... I can't wait either!!! :sex:
Taking Folic Acid and trying to eat healthily, pretty much cut out alcohol, lowering my BMI a bit more hopefully too! 
Good Luck Ladies, fingers crossed for a :bfp: for us all.
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## smawfl

Yay looks like theres quite a few of us!


----------



## nightdaze

smafl - I haven't been temping yet. I have been recording my CM a bit and I am pretty sure I know when my ovulation days are. I have a 21 day cycle though which means I get AF, usually for about 4 days, and then I ovulate on day 7 or 8 or my cycle. I have always cursed my short cycle but I suppose when TTC it is actually in my favour!

I think I will start temping on day 1 of my next cycle though, that should give me 4 cycle before we TTC starting at the end of December.

Are you starting on Christmas too?!


----------



## smawfl

nightdaze said:


> smafl - I haven't been temping yet. I have been recording my CM a bit and I am pretty sure I know when my ovulation days are. I have a 21 day cycle though which means I get AF, usually for about 4 days, and then I ovulate on day 7 or 8 or my cycle. I have always cursed my short cycle but I suppose when TTC it is actually in my favour!
> 
> I think I will start temping on day 1 of my next cycle though, that should give me 4 cycle before we TTC starting at the end of December.
> 
> Are you starting on Christmas too?!

We are indeed.. hoping for a BFP by my 30th birthday in February!


----------



## nightdaze

How funny! My 30th is at the end of January! It would be the best birthday present ever!!!


----------



## gimgem

Well i hope you ladies get the best birthday present! I'm hoping for one by my bday in feb :):) not started to temping yet :(


----------



## nightdaze

Woo hoo! Birthday presents for us all!


----------



## Elz

We're also waiting until December and my birthday is at the end of January! That would be the best birthday present EVER!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## nightdaze

This is out of hand! There are 4 of us all with Jan/Feb birthdays that are going to start trying in December. 2 of us are going to be 30 (me and smawfl), what about gimgem and elz, how old will you guys be? We should start up another thread when we head over to TTC, that way we can keep each other updated about our birthday presents. This is SO exciting!!


----------



## smawfl

nightdaze said:


> This is out of hand! There are 4 of us all with Jan/Feb birthdays that are going to start trying in December. 2 of us are going to be 30 (me and smawfl), what about gimgem and elz, how old will you guys be? We should start up another thread when we head over to TTC, that way we can keep each other updated about our birthday presents. This is SO exciting!!

WOW that is spooky! We'll both be 30! HOW EXCITING!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Definitely up for the TTC thread, will be nice to have ladies to share the experiences with! Excited for this birthday!!!


----------



## smawfl

Ps when are your birthdays? Mine is 18 February x


----------



## gaiagirl

I feel left out, LOL. My birthday is December though...so that's close!

I am hoping that this is my last birthday (it's my 27th) before becoming a Mom :thumbup:


----------



## nightdaze

Mine is January 31. You're not left out at all gaiagirl!! You get to start TTC for your birthday! That is also a great present!


----------



## gaiagirl

I think we will start in January, right around my DH's 30th birthday! We have as trip to Puerto Rico planned for the holidays so I will have my last pina coladas for awhile!


----------



## smawfl

Gaiagirl you're not left out! 

I'm going on holiday in January too!

Seriously spooky how our situations are all similar!


----------



## Elz

nightdaze said:


> Mine is January 31. You're not left out at all gaiagirl!! You get to start TTC for your birthday! That is also a great present!

My birthday is January 31st too!! :happydance:


----------



## gimgem

So we all either have birthdays coming or events? How weird!!


----------



## smawfl

It's brilliant!


----------



## nightdaze

How very exciting everyone! Elz, when are you going to start TTC?

Is anyone else getting impatient? It is so close now and DH and I are talking about it more so it is always on my mind! I also just told my best friend that we will be trying in december. She is going to be my doula- she has 3 gorgeous LOs and she was a neonatal nurse. Pretty amazing to have her as a best friend right now. We won't be telling anyone else though...no family or friends until we are actually past that first trimester. 

What about you guys, will you be telling anyone that you are trying?


----------



## gaiagirl

Some of my closest friends know that we want to start TTC in January, but no one else!

If people ask we just tell them that we are thinking of having a baby next year, or that maybe 2012 will be our year, but pretty cryptic. Nothing concrete so if it doesn't happen right away they might just think we decided to wait...


----------



## gimgem

Ooo that is a pretty handy friend to have :) we haven't told anyone that we r ttc. Think it's less pressure for us. Like if it doesn't happen straight away then no one will be asking every month lol


----------



## Bambi1985

We're going to by trying in Dec too :) although this will be #2 for me (#5 for OH!)


----------



## smawfl

nightdaze said:


> How very exciting everyone! Elz, when are you going to start TTC?
> 
> Is anyone else getting impatient? It is so close now and DH and I are talking about it more so it is always on my mind! I also just told my best friend that we will be trying in december. She is going to be my doula- she has 3 gorgeous LOs and she was a neonatal nurse. Pretty amazing to have her as a best friend right now. We won't be telling anyone else though...no family or friends until we are actually past that first trimester.
> 
> What about you guys, will you be telling anyone that you are trying?

I'm getting really impatient too

I have a couple of friends I've told,they k.ow we will be trying in a few months

Sorry to ask but what's a Doula? X


----------



## smawfl

Bambi1985 said:


> We're going to by trying in Dec too :) although this will be #2 for me (#5 for OH!)

Yay another Dec ttc-er! 
How long did it take you to ttc your first?


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

I'm not temping, but have been recording my dates since january last year, & have been keeping an eye out for signs of ovulation (CM etc). I correctly identified that I had O'd a few days late this month, then AF came exactly when I predicted it should, so think I have quite a good idea of what's going on! lol :)

We're taking pregnacare/wellman conception tablets, and trying to be more healthy. We're pretty healthy anyway, but I've given up alcohol all together (which isn't too hard as I hardly drink at the best of times!) and trying to increase out intake of fruit & veg etc.

I have told a few close friends that we will be TTC from Christmas onwards, but they're only the people I would want to talk to if things weren't going well. Aside from that we've said we're hoping to try some time in the near future, or shortly, but kept it vague!

My parents are booking a holiday over Christmas because my mum is practically psychic & seems to have worked it out, although I haven't told her anything other than to stop going on about me getting pregnant!! lol They want to go away as this might be their last chance to go away at Christmas! I just said "Good idea!" which probably just confirmed my mum's suspicions! TBH if things don't go well she's one of the people I would want to talk to anyway, and I can't see myself waiting the whole 12 weeks before telling her when I do fall either... but who knows!

In terms of birthdays I'm definitely feeling left out as mine is April! But I'm also hoping to turn 27- which is the age I always wanted to have my first child- so hopefully all will go to plan! lol :)

Not long now ladies- it'll be Christmas before we know it! :D

x


----------



## Mummyjessie

Started temping today.... starting to feel like am on my way now!! Would both dearly love a boy but equally a girl would be fabulous too. Happy and healthy is all we specify!!! lol


----------



## smawfl

5_Year_Plan said:


> I'm not temping, but have been recording my dates since january last year, & have been keeping an eye out for signs of ovulation (CM etc). I correctly identified that I had O'd a few days late this month, then AF came exactly when I predicted it should, so think I have quite a good idea of what's going on! lol :)
> 
> We're taking pregnacare/wellman conception tablets, and trying to be more healthy. We're pretty healthy anyway, but I've given up alcohol all together (which isn't too hard as I hardly drink at the best of times!) and trying to increase out intake of fruit & veg etc.
> 
> I have told a few close friends that we will be TTC from Christmas onwards, but they're only the people I would want to talk to if things weren't going well. Aside from that we've said we're hoping to try some time in the near future, or shortly, but kept it vague!
> 
> My parents are booking a holiday over Christmas because my mum is practically psychic & seems to have worked it out, although I haven't told her anything other than to stop going on about me getting pregnant!! lol They want to go away as this might be their last chance to go away at Christmas! I just said "Good idea!" which probably just confirmed my mum's suspicions! TBH if things don't go well she's one of the people I would want to talk to anyway, and I can't see myself waiting the whole 12 weeks before telling her when I do fall either... but who knows!
> 
> In terms of birthdays I'm definitely feeling left out as mine is April! But I'm also hoping to turn 27- which is the age I always wanted to have my first child- so hopefully all will go to plan! lol :)
> 
> Not long now ladies- it'll be Christmas before we know it! :D
> 
> x

I keep looking at my ticker... it's getting closer!!


----------



## Annie77

I have to wait until atleast december 12th to try again as I had an ectopic pregnancy in Sept and got methotrexate treatment. I have to wait 3 months from date of injection (11th Sept) and take lots of folic acid etc again.

Can't decide whether to just wait until January rather than obsessing over the christmas period? It would be great if I ovulated around 12th then could get a wee boxing day surprise by getting a BFP!


----------



## BERDC99

smawfl said:


> nightdaze said:
> 
> 
> This is out of hand! There are 4 of us all with Jan/Feb birthdays that are going to start trying in December. 2 of us are going to be 30 (me and smawfl), what about gimgem and elz, how old will you guys be? We should start up another thread when we head over to TTC, that way we can keep each other updated about our birthday presents. This is SO exciting!!
> 
> WOW that is spooky! We'll both be 30! HOW EXCITING!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Definitely up for the TTC thread, will be nice to have ladies to share the experiences with! Excited for this birthday!!!Click to expand...

I feel left out I will be 31.:growlmad:


----------



## smawfl

BERDC99 said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nightdaze said:
> 
> 
> This is out of hand! There are 4 of us all with Jan/Feb birthdays that are going to start trying in December. 2 of us are going to be 30 (me and smawfl), what about gimgem and elz, how old will you guys be? We should start up another thread when we head over to TTC, that way we can keep each other updated about our birthday presents. This is SO exciting!!
> 
> WOW that is spooky! We'll both be 30! HOW EXCITING!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Definitely up for the TTC thread, will be nice to have ladies to share the experiences with! Excited for this birthday!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I feel left out I will be 31.:growlmad:Click to expand...

Noooo don't feel left out, plenty of love and support to go round!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## BERDC99

Annie77 said:


> I have to wait until atleast december 12th to try again as I had an ectopic pregnancy in Sept and got methotrexate treatment. I have to wait 3 months from date of injection (11th Sept) and take lots of folic acid etc again.
> 
> Can't decide whether to just wait until January rather than obsessing over the christmas period? It would be great if I ovulated around 12th then could get a wee boxing day surprise by getting a BFP!

I had my shot on the 9th of September. I actually started my AF yesterday and I figured up if I go back to my 28 day cycle as before I should be in my fertile period on December 9th.:wohoo:


----------



## BERDC99

nightdaze said:


> This is out of hand! There are 4 of us all with Jan/Feb birthdays that are going to start trying in December. 2 of us are going to be 30 (me and smawfl), what about gimgem and elz, how old will you guys be? We should start up another thread when we head over to TTC, that way we can keep each other updated about our birthday presents. This is SO exciting!!

Make that 5 my birthday is Januart 3rd.


----------



## smawfl

BERDC99 said:


> nightdaze said:
> 
> 
> This is out of hand! There are 4 of us all with Jan/Feb birthdays that are going to start trying in December. 2 of us are going to be 30 (me and smawfl), what about gimgem and elz, how old will you guys be? We should start up another thread when we head over to TTC, that way we can keep each other updated about our birthday presents. This is SO exciting!!
> 
> Make that 5 my birthday is Januart 3rd.Click to expand...

Looks like we're all after nice bfp birthday gifts!! :happydance:


----------



## anneliese

nightdaze said:


> ooo...I am!! December 22 to be exact. I told my doctor this the other day and he said 'in the 14 years I have been a doctor I have never had anyone give me an exact date', which I found kind of funny!

How funny, that's actually that's the date I'll start trying too :happydance::thumbup:. I'm pretty sure I'll miss December's ovulation though, so I actually won't get to start testing until January. How come you're waiting until that exact date to start trying?


----------



## anneliese

Haha I just read through the rest of this thread and while my birthday is not in January, we ARE going to Italy in January... bizarre


----------



## smawfl

anneliese said:


> Haha I just read through the rest of this thread and while my birthday is not in January, we ARE going to Italy in January... bizarre

Yes there's definitely a birthday / holiday link here!! :haha:


----------



## smawfl

PS where abouts in Italy are you going? I'm italian and live in the UK!


----------



## Elz

We're going to start TTC around Christmas time I think! We haven't really set an actual date so we're just going with the flow, but I'm really hoping for either a Christmas or birthday BFP! I haven't told anybody that we're going to start TTC either because I feel that it would put more pressure on us if things don't happen straight away. Only 11 weeks to go though! :)


----------



## anneliese

smawfl said:


> PS where abouts in Italy are you going? I'm italian and live in the UK!

oh just the typical tourist places since it's our first time going. Probably Rome, Florence and Venice, but if we visit a second time I'd love to visit more obscure/less touristy places in both the south and north


----------



## anneliese

Elz said:


> We're going to start TTC around Christmas time I think! We haven't really set an actual date so we're just going with the flow, but I'm really hoping for either a Christmas or birthday BFP! I haven't told anybody that we're going to start TTC either because I feel that it would put more pressure on us if things don't happen straight away. Only 11 weeks to go though! :)

Oh, that's probably best believe me. My best friend got pregnant in May and she knew we wanted to start ttc relatively soon after she did (around August/September) so the whole summer she kept asking me if I was pregnant yet and then when it turns out I wasn't pregnant in September when we actually tried, she was really disappointed, as was I obviously, but it made it even worse for me because I felt super pressured by her and not wanting to let her down.


----------



## BeeLT

nightdaze said:


> This is out of hand! There are 4 of us all with Jan/Feb birthdays that are going to start trying in December. 2 of us are going to be 30 (me and smawfl), what about gimgem and elz, how old will you guys be? We should start up another thread when we head over to TTC, that way we can keep each other updated about our birthday presents. This is SO exciting!!

Sweet! My birthday is January 22nd!!! But I'll be 26, not 30. DH is 31, so if we did some funky math....it could work out to 30. Ha

I would &#9829;&#9829;&#9829; to get to have a thread together in TTC!

DH & talked at length about the nervousness of should we or shouldn't we (TTC) and what will the dr say on Oct 27 (when we might get the green light or the wait for another 6 months talk). We decided that we love the idea of making a baby, of being parents, of TTC in Dec. We'll see what my teaching schedule is for next semester (I'm paid per class. The new semester begins Oct 16 so I'll found out in the next few days how many classes I get. If I get more classes, we'll be more financially secure.) and see what the dr says, and then reevaluate. Until then, we're pressing on with our prep as if we were going to TTC in Dec (me getting healthier, sticking to diet, exercise, vitamin consumption, reading all the "big" pregnancy, birth, parenting books, paying off debt, and enjoying ever second we get to spend together). I'll keep you updated.

&#9829;Bee


----------



## gimgem

I'm a young one I'm afraid :( I'll be 22. Although young the time couldn't be better with finances, relationship, health etc etc. Which is why we decided on now :) dh will be turning 26 as well in feb. 

So finished and now just the waiting game :):) finally feel like we are getting somewhere!!


----------



## smawfl

anneliese said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> PS where abouts in Italy are you going? I'm italian and live in the UK!
> 
> oh just the typical tourist places since it's our first time going. Probably Rome, Florence and Venice, but if we visit a second time I'd love to visit more obscure/less touristy places in both the south and northClick to expand...

Ah lovely, I'm jealous - I went to Venice in April - it's beautiful!


----------



## Bambi1985

smawfl said:


> Bambi1985 said:
> 
> 
> We're going to by trying in Dec too :) although this will be #2 for me (#5 for OH!)
> 
> Yay another Dec ttc-er!
> How long did it take you to ttc your first?Click to expand...


Only took us 2 cycles so fairly quickly, hope the same happens this time around.


I feel very left out, I don't have a birthday or a holiday in Jan/Feb :cry:


----------



## smawfl

Bambi1985 said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bambi1985 said:
> 
> 
> We're going to by trying in Dec too :) although this will be #2 for me (#5 for OH!)
> 
> Yay another Dec ttc-er!
> How long did it take you to ttc your first?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only took us 2 cycles so fairly quickly, hope the same happens this time around.
> 
> 
> I feel very left out, I don't have a birthday or a holiday in Jan/Feb :cry:Click to expand...


Noooo don't be left out - the main reason we are all here is because we are all going to be TTC at the same time!! That's the main thing I think we are all looking forward to!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bambi1985

smawfl said:


> Bambi1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bambi1985 said:
> 
> 
> We're going to by trying in Dec too :) although this will be #2 for me (#5 for OH!)
> 
> Yay another Dec ttc-er!
> How long did it take you to ttc your first?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only took us 2 cycles so fairly quickly, hope the same happens this time around.
> 
> 
> I feel very left out, I don't have a birthday or a holiday in Jan/Feb :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Noooo don't be left out - the main reason we are all here is because we are all going to be TTC at the same time!! That's the main thing I think we are all looking forward to!! :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Hehe , my birthday is next month anyway so I get pressies before all of you :haha:


----------



## smawfl

Bambi1985 said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bambi1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bambi1985 said:
> 
> 
> We're going to by trying in Dec too :) although this will be #2 for me (#5 for OH!)
> 
> Yay another Dec ttc-er!
> How long did it take you to ttc your first?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only took us 2 cycles so fairly quickly, hope the same happens this time around.
> 
> 
> I feel very left out, I don't have a birthday or a holiday in Jan/Feb :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Noooo don't be left out - the main reason we are all here is because we are all going to be TTC at the same time!! That's the main thing I think we are all looking forward to!! :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe , my birthday is next month anyway so I get pressies before all of you :haha:Click to expand...

LOL oh well that's close enough!! :haha:


----------



## smawfl

Do any of you have the VIP membership on Fertility Friend? Or are you planning on getting it when you start TTC?


----------



## smawfl

My friend has just announced she is pregnant, really pleased for her but I wish it was me!! 

How is everyone today?


----------



## BERDC99

smawfl said:


> My friend has just announced she is pregnant, really pleased for her but I wish it was me!!
> 
> How is everyone today?

Congrats to your friend. That will be you soon enough!

Busy day at work then had to take my son to the doctor for a follow up visit for his MRI. Thank goodness he just has a bruised bone. 

How is everyone else doing today???


----------



## gaiagirl

I have been debating the VIP on FF too, I think I'll wait until Dec and get either a three or six month membership.


Today is good, had Canadian Thanksgiving last night so just enjoying leftovers and lounging around in pajamas today! 

We also are trying to get our downstairs suite rented as our currents tenants leave Oct 30. We have had so many people come by already and more tonight! So far not great luck :( it feels like a part time job when you're looking for new tenants! I REALLY hope we find some for Nov though or else we would be looking over winter/holidays and that is not great! It would be buh-bye savings!


----------



## Annie77

BERDC99 said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nightdaze said:
> 
> 
> This is out of hand! There are 4 of us all with Jan/Feb birthdays that are going to start trying in December. 2 of us are going to be 30 (me and smawfl), what about gimgem and elz, how old will you guys be? We should start up another thread when we head over to TTC, that way we can keep each other updated about our birthday presents. This is SO exciting!!
> 
> WOW that is spooky! We'll both be 30! HOW EXCITING!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Definitely up for the TTC thread, will be nice to have ladies to share the experiences with! Excited for this birthday!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I feel left out I will be 31.:growlmad:Click to expand...

I'm 34 :-(


----------



## Annie77

Have just crashed the 2 week wait forum and am so excited for all the ladies waiting for their tests 0 can't wait until it's our turn in dec/jan.

I am still having kind of gassy pains, similiar to those I got first week I got methotrexate (first shot only caused colicky gas, no bleeding) and I am really hoping I get my AF soon so I can get an idea of when I can TCC in december. Got hospital again on wednesday and keeping my fingers that Hcg is under 5 so i can move on and start taking my folic acid etc


----------



## BERDC99

Annie77 said:


> Have just crashed the 2 week wait forum and am so excited for all the ladies waiting for their tests 0 can't wait until it's our turn in dec/jan.
> 
> I am still having kind of gassy pains, similiar to those I got first week I got methotrexate (first shot only caused colicky gas, no bleeding) and I am really hoping I get my AF soon so I can get an idea of when I can TCC in december. Got hospital again on wednesday and keeping my fingers that Hcg is under 5 so i can move on and start taking my folic acid etc



When did you have your first metho shot? I was thinking you got yours two days after I got mine. (Sept 9th was mine.) How did was your levels? Mine was never higher than 108. I got my shot on that friday and by tuesday they were down to 2. I finally started AF October 8th. 

Did you have heavy bleeding and crmps from the shot? I never did. I had found out that I was pregnant on August 22 started bleeding on the 29th and bleed all the way until Sept 19th. Glad that is all over and I have started to cycle again. 

I hope that your levels are down when you test again so that you can start taking your folic acid. :hug:


----------



## RosesOfTin

I'm in the December boat!


----------



## smawfl

Morning Ladies!

*BERDC99* - What happened to your son? Glad he's ok!

*gaiagirl* - Yeah I'm not going to pay for VIP just yet, I managed to get 10 days free by doing the referrals but can't see that much extra benefit yet..

*Annie77 *- I know, I pop in to have a look at what the 2WW girls are doing, looking forward to it being our turn! Hope AF comes soon for you!

*RosesOfTin *- :hi: How old are you and when is your birthday? :lol: are you going on a holiday anytime soon? :winkwink:


----------



## Bambi1985

I used fertility friend last time but didn't bother with the VIP membership.


----------



## gimgem

Let us know if there's a major difference in the VIP? Be interesting to see if it's worth it?
I'm getting really impatient :(:(


----------



## BERDC99

Smaw- He got hurt in his football game last week. Thanks for asking.


----------



## smawfl

BERDC99 said:


> Smaw- He got hurt in his football game last week. Thanks for asking.

Ouch, hope he's better soon!


----------



## nightdaze

Good morning everyone! Hope you all had a lovely weekend (and a good thanksgiving if you are Canadian!). 

I can not believe how much excitement is going on here with everyone that is going to be TTC starting in December!!

Smawfl - a doula is someone who supports you throughout your pregnancy in a sort of non-medical way. Someone who is there to answer any questions, no matter how silly, and help you out emotionally. Usually they will be there for the birth and help you through it, give massages, lots of encouragement and love. She is also there to help the other half (my DH in this case) and answer any questions he might have as well. I love that my best friend is able to do this all for me, she is like an encyclopaedia when it comes to pregnancy and babies which I find amazing. She asked me years and years ago if she could be my doula and I'm so happy that I can finally start taking her up on this offer!

Just some info for you all...I asked her what she did when she started TTC. She said for all 3 of her little ones she never looked at a calendar or touched a thermometer. They just decided they were going to try and had sex every day. I don't think it ever took her more than 2 cycles to get pregnant. 

Everyday! Fun times!


----------



## smawfl

nightdaze said:


> Good morning everyone! Hope you all had a lovely weekend (and a good thanksgiving if you are Canadian!).
> 
> I can not believe how much excitement is going on here with everyone that is going to be TTC starting in December!!
> 
> Smawfl - a doula is someone who supports you throughout your pregnancy in a sort of non-medical way. Someone who is there to answer any questions, no matter how silly, and help you out emotionally. Usually they will be there for the birth and help you through it, give massages, lots of encouragement and love. She is also there to help the other half (my DH in this case) and answer any questions he might have as well. I love that my best friend is able to do this all for me, she is like an encyclopaedia when it comes to pregnancy and babies which I find amazing. She asked me years and years ago if she could be my doula and I'm so happy that I can finally start taking her up on this offer!
> 
> Just some info for you all...I asked her what she did when she started TTC. She said for all 3 of her little ones she never looked at a calendar or touched a thermometer. They just decided they were going to try and had sex every day. I don't think it ever took her more than 2 cycles to get pregnant.
> 
> Everyday! Fun times!

Hello!!

Ah I see, that sounds lovely, we don't have anything like that ovr here!

Very interesting what she says about not temping or calendaring... I'm so tempted to do just that! (Although I think I'm too much of a control freak and like to know what's happening if you know what I mean!)

Have a lovely day!


----------



## nightdaze

I know what you mean. I told her that I am going to start keeping track now so that when it comes time to start TTC I won't be worrying about a thing! I was really surprised when she told me, I thought she would have been charting for ages!

Are you in the UK Smawfl? I lived in London for 4 years and had a huge Canadian Thanksgiving every year with all my friends over there. They didn't understand it but they sure loved coming over for a big dinner!


----------



## BERDC99

I have never charted or done temps, and I have concived three time already. This last time when I had a PUL I just found a ovulation calendar online and went by that and got pg on my first month trying.


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

nightdaze said:


> This is out of hand! There are 4 of us all with Jan/Feb birthdays that are going to start trying in December. 2 of us are going to be 30 (me and smawfl), what about gimgem and elz, how old will you guys be? We should start up another thread when we head over to TTC, that way we can keep each other updated about our birthday presents. This is SO exciting!!

Hello ladies! I'm nervous writing this! I've been through thread after thread after thread since getting my BFP on 4th September. This was actually our honeymoon baby - we got married in July this year!
I was exceptionally lucky (hence - feelsoblessed) as this was our first time TTC. 
Unfortunately, I miscarried only a week after finding out... One of the happiest weeks of our lives, especially following on from a dream wedding and honeymoon, followed by so much grief and disappointment. The miscarriage was a month today and it still hurts so so bad - I cry every single day, but something in me found the stregnth to join you all on a TTC mission! 
Since we've decided to wait until the end of December, and both DH and me have birthdays in January... It only felt right to say hello (as opposed to thread reading)!
Good luck to all you ladies on your journeys! I wish you the very best... And fingers crossed for extra special birthday celebrations :thumbup:
I wish you all the very best of luck - I still feelsoblessed despite what's happened.


----------



## nightdaze

Welcome Feelsoblessed! So sorry to hear about your loss, everyone here is very supportive and I am glad that you posted to this thread. There are a whole bunch of us that we be starting to TTC in December, in fact, here is a list!

gaiagirl 
gimgem 
beelt (all my fingers and toes are crossed for you!)
smawfl 
Elz 
berdc99
anneliese
rosesoftin
annie77
bambi1985

I'm sure I am forgetting a couple that may have posted on this thread, let me know!! I would scroll back through but this new BnB is so slow that it would take me forever!

Also, feel free to post your birthdays/start of holidays or anything else significant (since it seems to be a common thread between us all).


----------



## Annie77

Hi all and a special hi to those just joining this thread.

BERDC99 - I had my inital shot on 5th sept when my levels were about 750, they went up as expected to 900 on day 4 but then only decreased 6% so I needed another shot on 11th Sept. After initial shot I had some gassy pain and usual pregnancy symptoms :-( After the 2nd shot I had two horrendous days of right sided pain, to the extent I had to go back to hospital to get checked. Apparently it was seperation pain but to me it felt like my insides were all glued together and passing water or even standing upright was agony.
My hormones have fallen well since and I am expecting to be discharged tomorrow - fingers crossed!
Looking forward to getting back into my cycle but not looking forward to ovulation pain as I always had bad pains on right, even before ectopic.


----------



## BeeLT

I just wanted to say Welcome! to the ladies who have recently joined the thread.

I'm in my week off between semesters (I teach online university courses) and am having fun doing projects around the house. I found this amazing crochet pattern (everything seems to be a knitting pattern, which I tried but failed to learn) for a baby bunting. It's super cute. I'm nearly finished, but am afraid I might run out of yarn! I'll have to post a picture when I'm finished or nearly so. The closest place that carries the yarn I'm using is 3 hours away, so I don't get there often...

It's been raining here a lot and the temperatures have finally dropped so we've been having a fire in the wood stove at night. It's lovely!

DH & I decided to celebrate the anniversary of the day we first met early because some family will be here visiting on the actual day. We were going to go to one of our favorite restaurants, but I called ahead (because this is a common problem) and they couldn't put anything together to feed me (lots of food allergies). So we planned a nice dinner at home. I got fancied up & wore a dress that DH has never seen before and opened the door for him when he got home. It was perfect & exactly the response I wanted: He was so stunned and he almost cried as he said "You are beautiful!" It was great. :) He thinks I'm beautiful when my hair is messed up, and when I'm in my pjs, and when I get fancy because we're going somewhere or having a party. And he tells me all the time. But this was a different kind of "You are beautiful" and I could tell.:hugs2:


----------



## anneliese

So I went to the gynecologist today to get my regular check-up and to get any advice from the Dr. about things I should do before ttc and after she was done with my exam she tells me "well, you're certainly in your fertile week". I wanted to tell her, I know I am, I obsess over my cycles and ovulation lately and I want more than anything for that little egg to be fertilized, but it can't be right now!! :cry::dohh:. It's gonna be a hard wait, even if it's only a couple months


----------



## BERDC99

Welcome FeelSoBlessed! :wave: Congrats on the wedding. What day in July did you get married? DH and mines anniversary was on July 18th making two years for us. :wedding:

Sorry to hear of your loss.:hugs: I also recently lost a little one. It is such a hard thing to deal with. When are you going to start TTC again? 

:dust::dust::dust: To you and all the grils on this thread!


----------



## gimgem

Welcome all new ttc december/January time :):) I'm so glad I started this thread :):) It feels so nice to be in our little group :D :happydance:

I've been sneaking looks at baby things online :blush: it gets me so excited looking at all the items.


----------



## smawfl

Morning December Ladies!

*Nightdaze* - I tried to reply to you last night but think it was during the forum changeover so I lost the message a few times then gave up, looks OK this morning though. Yes I'm in the UK - your Thanksgiving celebrations sound lovely!! I love how there's ladies from all over the world here, means there's always lots of messages to read when I get up!

*FeelSoBlessed *- Welcome to our thread! So sorry for your loss but we're all here and I'm sure we'll be lots of support in the coming months :hugs::hugs::hugs: As Nightdaze said, post your birthday and any holidays LOL

*BeeLT* - You'll have to show us a piccie when you're done with your crochet!! I'm tempted to take up knitting to pass the time as I seem to be spending way too much time Googling baby things!! Congratulations on your anniversary - your OH sounds lovely :thumbup:

*Anneliese* - It's definitely a hard wait, but it will be worth it!!

*GimGem *- I'm glad you started the thread too!! I also look at baby things.. tried to do it in secret first as I think it freaked my DH out but now he's getting into looking at prams too.. he's a gadget man at heart and I think he loves looking at the best features of various prams!

Shall we have a little summary of us all that we could perhaps put at the start of the thread? GimGem maybe you could add it to your first post? Something along the lines of:

*Smawfl*
*Your Age *= 29
*Partner's Age *= 35
*Time with partner *= 4 years.. married for just over a year
*Children already?* = Will be our First!
*Birthday* = 18th February (will be 30!)
*Holidays planned* = South Africa in January!

And anything else anyone can think of?

Have a good day all!!


----------



## BERDC99

Berdc99
Your Age = 30
Partner's Age = 
Time with partner = 6 years.. married for just over two years
Children already? = 14 year old son
Birthday = January 3rd (will be 31!)


----------



## nightdaze

ooo...lovely idea smawfl!

Your Age = 29
Partner's Age = 28
Time with partner = almost 8 years, married for 7
Children already? = not yet! 
Birthday = January 31 - the big 30
Holidays planned = Caribbean cruise starting on December 22 - baby making time!


----------



## gaiagirl

Great get to know you idea :thumbup:

Your Age = 26
Partner's Age = 29
Time with partner = almost 8 years, married for 1.5
Children already? = nope!
Birthday = Dec 10, will be 27 and my DH bday Jan 10 -- the big 3-0!
Holidays planned = going to Puerto Rico for the holiday with my family!


----------



## nightdaze

BeeLT said:


> I just wanted to say Welcome! to the ladies who have recently joined the thread.
> 
> I'm in my week off between semesters (I teach online university courses) and am having fun doing projects around the house. I found this amazing crochet pattern (everything seems to be a knitting pattern, which I tried but failed to learn) for a baby bunting. It's super cute. I'm nearly finished, but am afraid I might run out of yarn! I'll have to post a picture when I'm finished or nearly so. The closest place that carries the yarn I'm using is 3 hours away, so I don't get there often...
> 
> It's been raining here a lot and the temperatures have finally dropped so we've been having a fire in the wood stove at night. It's lovely!
> 
> DH & I decided to celebrate the anniversary of the day we first met early because some family will be here visiting on the actual day. We were going to go to one of our favorite restaurants, but I called ahead (because this is a common problem) and they couldn't put anything together to feed me (lots of food allergies). So we planned a nice dinner at home. I got fancied up & wore a dress that DH has never seen before and opened the door for him when he got home. It was perfect & exactly the response I wanted: He was so stunned and he almost cried as he said "You are beautiful!" It was great. :) He thinks I'm beautiful when my hair is messed up, and when I'm in my pjs, and when I get fancy because we're going somewhere or having a party. And he tells me all the time. But this was a different kind of "You are beautiful" and I could tell.:hugs2:

BeeLT, this is so lovely. It sounds like you guys have a great relationship, your DH sounds very sweet. 

I would love to see a picture of your crochet project. I have been crocheting a bit but usually just make scarves and blankets - nothing fancy! I would love to try something else, something for someone small and cute. 

This type of year always makes me want to stay home and keep warm - wrap up on the couch with a good book and a pot of tea or make soup and other comfort foods (risotto is my favourite thing to make!). I really love it, especially since I know we are going to get 3 feet of snow sometime in the next 6 weeks!!


----------



## nightdaze

gaiagirl said:


> Great get to know you idea :thumbup:
> 
> Your Age = 26
> Partner's Age = 29
> Time with partner = almost 8 years, married for 1.5
> Children already? = nope!
> Birthday = Dec 10, will be 27 and my DH bday Jan 10 -- the big 3-0!
> Holidays planned = going to Puerto Rico for the holiday with my family!

I think we will be in Puerto Rico at the same time! That is one of the stops on the cruise we are taking!!


----------



## gaiagirl

nightdaze said:


> gaiagirl said:
> 
> 
> Great get to know you idea :thumbup:
> 
> Your Age = 26
> Partner's Age = 29
> Time with partner = almost 8 years, married for 1.5
> Children already? = nope!
> Birthday = Dec 10, will be 27 and my DH bday Jan 10 -- the big 3-0!
> Holidays planned = going to Puerto Rico for the holiday with my family!
> 
> I think we will be in Puerto Rico at the same time! That is one of the stops on the cruise we are taking!!Click to expand...

Awesome! I have never been before and not quite sure what to expect. Hopefully the hurricane season is long gone and the weather is calm and clear!


----------



## gimgem

Your Age = 21
Partner's Age = 25
Time with partner = 2 years married 5 months
Children already? = Will be our First :) 
Birthday = 6th feb, dh is the 13th 
Holidays planned = hopefully NYC in jan :D


----------



## Bambi1985

Your Age = 25
Partner's Age = 33
Time with partner = together almost 5 years, engaged for almost 1 year
Children already? = DD - 10 months (+ OH has DD(11), DD(8) and DS(6))
Birthday = 4th Nov, OH 15th Nov
Holidays planned = hopefully Devon in May/June


----------



## sweety2513

Hello all, 

We are planning to start trying in December (around 4th or 5th) if cycle goes well. Nice to know others will be in the same boat :thumbup:


----------



## smawfl

sweety2513 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> We are planning to start trying in December (around 4th or 5th) if cycle goes well. Nice to know others will be in the same boat :thumbup:

Hello and welcome!


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

BERDC99 said:


> Welcome FeelSoBlessed! :wave: Congrats on the wedding. What day in July did you get married? DH and mines anniversary was on July 18th making two years for us. :wedding:
> 
> Sorry to hear of your loss.:hugs: I also recently lost a little one. It is such a hard thing to deal with. When are you going to start TTC again?
> 
> :dust::dust::dust: To you and all the grils on this thread!

Hey BERDC99! We tied the knot on July 30th... Such an amazing day! We've been together for a long time though, over 10 years... My soulmate without a doubt! 
Think we're going to wait for a couple of cycles - start again at the beginning of December! It's such an anxious wait though. Being so lucky in conceiving quickly the first time round, I'm just worried that I may not have such luck. Time will tell though. 
Reading through forums, etc - my heart goes out to so many of these strong women! 
I'm sorry to hear of your loss. Mine happened at 5 weeks but tore my heart out nonetheless. I feel the wait will also give me time to prepare mentally. 
Wishing you lots of baby dust also!


----------



## Bambi1985

sweety2513 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> We are planning to start trying in December (around 4th or 5th) if cycle goes well. Nice to know others will be in the same boat :thumbup:

Hello :wave:


----------



## Annie77

BeeLT said:


> I just wanted to say Welcome! to the ladies who have recently joined the thread.
> 
> I'm in my week off between semesters (I teach online university courses) and am having fun doing projects around the house. I found this amazing crochet pattern (everything seems to be a knitting pattern, which I tried but failed to learn) for a baby bunting. It's super cute. I'm nearly finished, but am afraid I might run out of yarn! I'll have to post a picture when I'm finished or nearly so. The closest place that carries the yarn I'm using is 3 hours away, so I don't get there often...
> 
> It's been raining here a lot and the temperatures have finally dropped so we've been having a fire in the wood stove at night. It's lovely!
> 
> DH & I decided to celebrate the anniversary of the day we first met early because some family will be here visiting on the actual day. We were going to go to one of our favorite restaurants, but I called ahead (because this is a common problem) and they couldn't put anything together to feed me (lots of food allergies). So we planned a nice dinner at home. I got fancied up & wore a dress that DH has never seen before and opened the door for him when he got home. It was perfect & exactly the response I wanted: He was so stunned and he almost cried as he said "You are beautiful!" It was great. :) He thinks I'm beautiful when my hair is messed up, and when I'm in my pjs, and when I get fancy because we're going somewhere or having a party. And he tells me all the time. But this was a different kind of "You are beautiful" and I could tell.:hugs2:

Hi - try ebay for the crochet yarn, I get mine from ebay and it is much cheaper, even with P&P


----------



## Annie77

Your Age = 34
Partner's Age = 44
Time with partner = together for 13 years in November, married for 5 of them
Children already? = 2 daughters 8 & 6
Birthday = 1st July, DH 7th Dec
Holidays planned = Blackpool on Monday then off camping to the Scottish Highlands next summer (7 month bump or not!):wacko:


----------



## BERDC99

FeelSoBlessed said:


> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome FeelSoBlessed! :wave: Congrats on the wedding. What day in July did you get married? DH and mines anniversary was on July 18th making two years for us. :wedding:
> 
> Sorry to hear of your loss.:hugs: I also recently lost a little one. It is such a hard thing to deal with. When are you going to start TTC again?
> 
> :dust::dust::dust: To you and all the grils on this thread!
> 
> Hey BERDC99! We tied the knot on July 30th... Such an amazing day! We've been together for a long time though, over 10 years... My soulmate without a doubt!
> Think we're going to wait for a couple of cycles - start again at the beginning of December! It's such an anxious wait though. Being so lucky in conceiving quickly the first time round, I'm just worried that I may not have such luck. Time will tell though.
> Reading through forums, etc - my heart goes out to so many of these strong women!
> I'm sorry to hear of your loss. Mine happened at 5 weeks but tore my heart out nonetheless. I feel the wait will also give me time to prepare mentally.
> Wishing you lots of baby dust also!Click to expand...

Try to keep strong and have positve thoughts. I keep telling myself that it will happen in December and I ams ure it will for you too!:hugs:


----------



## BERDC99

Annie77-Just seen in the TTC after Methotrexate thread that your levels are back under 5 now. That is great news!!!

:yipee::yipee::yipee:

Are you going to start back on vitamins and folic acid asap? I did the day my levels came back and was only 2. I was fortunate enough thou that it was only four days after my shot. I just wish December would hurry up and get here. I am getting very impatient.


----------



## BERDC99

Bambi1985 said:


> sweety2513 said:
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> We are planning to start trying in December (around 4th or 5th) if cycle goes well. Nice to know others will be in the same boat :thumbup:
> 
> Hello :wave:Click to expand...

Hello!! :wave:


----------



## gaiagirl

Ladies, I could use some advice/opinions and I think you are all in a very similar mindset (being so close to TTC) so you may be the best ppl to ask!

My DH and I have been planning and looking forward to TTC in 2012 for a long time. We have been together almost 8 years and we know we are ready for kids. We have a very large home, with a suite for additional income. I am a teacher and don't work full time (hard to find 1.0 jobs here) but I do have steady part-time (0.6) work and full health coverage. My husband has been with the same company for 5.5 years and has generally done well with them, considering he has no formal education. However, this fall and winter is looking pretty slow and his hours at work have been a bit up and down. To top it all off, our tenants are moving out and we have yet to find people to move in right away, which means we are now looking over the winter and chances are that we may go several months without rental income.

I am so frustrated because we have planned to start our family next year and we both want that more than anything. But now all these curveballs get thrown in and it makes me nervous! My DH will not lose his job, but it may not be as high an income as we are used to for awhile and it makes me unsure of what the future holds. 

About 75% of me wants to say screw it and stick to our plan, because I don't want to drastically change our life goals unless we HAVE to...but 25% of me worries that maybe it is not the right time? Ugh, I am such a worrier and a planner so I am of course obsessing over this. 

We had made our decision and it is upsetting to even consider changing it! :nope:


----------



## smawfl

BERDC99 said:


> FeelSoBlessed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome FeelSoBlessed! :wave: Congrats on the wedding. What day in July did you get married? DH and mines anniversary was on July 18th making two years for us. :wedding:
> 
> Sorry to hear of your loss.:hugs: I also recently lost a little one. It is such a hard thing to deal with. When are you going to start TTC again?
> 
> :dust::dust::dust: To you and all the grils on this thread!
> 
> Hey BERDC99! We tied the knot on July 30th... Such an amazing day! We've been together for a long time though, over 10 years... My soulmate without a doubt!
> Think we're going to wait for a couple of cycles - start again at the beginning of December! It's such an anxious wait though. Being so lucky in conceiving quickly the first time round, I'm just worried that I may not have such luck. Time will tell though.
> Reading through forums, etc - my heart goes out to so many of these strong women!
> I'm sorry to hear of your loss. Mine happened at 5 weeks but tore my heart out nonetheless. I feel the wait will also give me time to prepare mentally.
> Wishing you lots of baby dust also!Click to expand...
> 
> Try to keep strong and have positve thoughts. I keep telling myself that it will happen in December and I ams ure it will for you too!:hugs:Click to expand...

Very good advice :hug:


----------



## smawfl

gaiagirl said:


> Ladies, I could use some advice/opinions and I think you are all in a very similar mindset (being so close to TTC) so you may be the best ppl to ask!
> 
> My DH and I have been planning and looking forward to TTC in 2012 for a long time. We have been together almost 8 years and we know we are ready for kids. We have a very large home, with a suite for additional income. I am a teacher and don't work full time (hard to find 1.0 jobs here) but I do have steady part-time (0.6) work and full health coverage. My husband has been with the same company for 5.5 years and has generally done well with them, considering he has no formal education. However, this fall and winter is looking pretty slow and his hours at work have been a bit up and down. To top it all off, our tenants are moving out and we have yet to find people to move in right away, which means we are now looking over the winter and chances are that we may go several months without rental income.
> 
> I am so frustrated because we have planned to start our family next year and we both want that more than anything. But now all these curveballs get thrown in and it makes me nervous! My DH will not lose his job, but it may not be as high an income as we are used to for awhile and it makes me unsure of what the future holds.
> 
> About 75% of me wants to say screw it and stick to our plan, because I don't want to drastically change our life goals unless we HAVE to...but 25% of me worries that maybe it is not the right time? Ugh, I am such a worrier and a planner so I am of course obsessing over this.
> 
> We had made our decision and it is upsetting to even consider changing it! :nope:

Personally I would stick with your decision. I think there's never a 'right' time to have a baby and I think you could always find a reason not to so I would go for it. I think it's easy to live within your means and as long as you DH wont loose his job then I wouldn't worry too much. It just may mean being a bit more disciplined and watching your budget more. :hugs:


----------



## nightdaze

I completely agree with smawfl, there really isn't ever the perfect time to have a baby, I think you should stick to your plan and just go for it. You have a good head on your shoulders gaiagirl and even if money was a little tighter than normal you would just make it work. Because that's what awesome moms do!!


----------



## BeeLT

Well ladies, I have bad news. It seems I wasn't meant to TTC in December.

My dr appointment is still 2 weeks away, but today I got my course assignments for next semester (I teach online university courses). Last semester I had 2 class sections, and was hoping to get 3 this coming semester. But I only got 1. This doesn't make any sense to me as I had a great review and lots of very positive feedback from students. Anyway, our ends will still meet financially, but there's no way we're going to TTC in December now, regardless of that the dr says. We firmly believe we need to be closer to being debt free. If I get 3 classes next semester, we'll be back on track with our pay-off plans, but I don't know what will happen now.

I'm upset and not taking it well. I've applied at 2 other universities for online teaching positions, but the earliest (just guessing here) that I'd start teaching if I was hired would be next semester. I'm not leaving my current position, just hopping for a second job. So it's not the end of the world, but it definitely throws a big fat kink in more than one plan of ours.

I'll be sure to share a pic of my crochet project in the next week or so.

I wish every one of you nothing but the best.
Bee


----------



## smawfl

Oh BeeLT so sorry to hear that hugs xx

Is there no other way? Perhaps her a second job doing something else maybe?


----------



## nightdaze

Awww...BeeLT, that is just not good news. I'm so sorry - hugs to you. :hugs:

I don't know if you read gaiagirl's post and the responses to it but the old saying is true 'there is never a good time to have a baby'. Something is always going to come up, there is never going to be as much money as you would like in the bank and there are always reasons to put it off. 

You seem incredibly clever and I'm sure you know what is best for you...but...babies don't have to cost a lot in their first year. If you breastfeed, then you don't have to pay for formula. If you have friends with baby stuff you can perhaps buy or borrow some things off them. While it would be nice to shower the new little baby with gifts, that is what family and friends are for. All that little baby will need is lots of love, which I'm sure you and DH will be more than capable of giving. 

Also, since you work from home, would you be able to teach classes even after you have a baby, when you should be on mat leave? That could ease up any worries as well.

Sorry...I don't know if any of this is helpful. I just know how much you wanted this and we all want it for you as well. Maybe wait and see what the doctor says and then re-evaluate?

Again, big hugs to you.


----------



## BeeLT

Thanks ladies. Your kindness makes me cry. And yes I'm a crier. DH lovingly calls me his sensitive one.

We do know there's never "a good time" but we think there's a better time. We're > < this close to having one bill paid off, and once that one's gone, then (obviously, right?) we'll be able to pay more on the next bill. If I had gotten 2 courses, we would have had 2 bills paid off my the end of November and the remaining two big ones (other than the house & my student loans) paid off by next summer. We want to be able to be comfortable with our finances instead of worrying about a surprise $200 doctor bill or a surprise expense if something on the truck breaks, or the water filter finally dies (we're on well water and it's quite rusty, so the filter system is key).

I don't function well under stress, so being even just a little more financially stable is important to us.

I would continue to teach while pregnant and will a LO. That's one of the reasons teaching from home is so great! I can even have it set up so the week (or two) after giving birth I could have a sub in my courses. 

We'll probably talk about it a lot between now & the doctor's, and then again afterward. And who knows, maybe we will go ahead with TTC. At the moment it just seems like the plan has fallen apart. Best laid plans of mice & men, right?

Thank you for the hugs. And it did help. I love the community that is BnB and I appreciate your support.


----------



## Emmyjean

Hi ladies - I was posting in the TTC section in a testing thread because I was having a scare - but that scare ended up turning into a little bit of hope somewhere in that loooooooong week wait for my late AF. I talked to my hubby about it and he said he felt the same way, SO...

...as soon as he takes his last license test in December (which means a pay increase), we're going to have at it! Still have to get the kitchen remodeled in our new house, but we figure we can get that done in 9 months. ;) I work full time too, so we're in a good spot.

BeeLT - you are a very responsible person to be thinking ahead. I agree with people who say that you have to take life as it comes in case things don't go as planned, but there's nothing wrong with planning things out in the first place! Just keep on keeping on...things will work themselves out.:thumbup:

~Emmyjean


----------



## gaiagirl

Thanks so much for the kind words :flower:

I like to think I do have a good head on my shoulders, and we like to be prepared for anything (or as much as we can!). We might have found a tenant for the suite, so if that is the case it makes me feel *MUCH* better!

BeeLT I hear you! I am worried also about my teaching assignment next semester and what it will mean for maternity pay! I am also worried about having the summer off and the effect that will have on my pay. I am hoping it all works out, and I am hoping you get more than 1 course next semester. Maybe when registration goes up they will add another one or two?

Thanks again ladies :thumbup:


----------



## PrincessKate

AGE:26
PARTNERS AGE:25
TIME WITH PARTNER:5 years
CHILDREN ALREADY? no
BIRTHDAY:dec 13th
HOLIDAYS PLANNED?:no

IF i loose another 30lbs by xmas i will be TTC! i will still be very overweight but will continue to diet (healthy) through out conceiving and pregnancy too.

If i do lose the weight then i am going to treat myself to a Duo Fertility to see if i am ovulating which i think im not, so then i can go to the dr's armed


----------



## sweety2513

Hi Everyone, This is going to be a bit long but I am a little over whelmed. My husband and I began TTC last year for about 4 months. At that time I was having long cycles and only ovulating with the help of Clomid. My body fell apart on this medication and the stress and depression of the situation took its toll as well. :growlmad:
Since then I have lost weight and my cycles are regular.:thumbup: We want to TTC again in December and just today got the green light from the Doctor. She said to be stress free and try not to think about the past and not to worry about infertility until we had been trying for a year from now. 
How am I suppose to not think about the past,:shrug: it was one of the darkest times of my life and I do not want to relive that. All I can think of is, what can I do to make this work, how can I speed up the process once we start TTC. I know that most of it is out of my hands but really, how do they expect us to just relax and let nature take its course. Does anyone else feel like Doctors just don't get it? This is going to be a long process. I just hope it has a better outcome than last years panic episodes.


----------



## sweety2513

gaiagirl said:


> Ladies, I could use some advice/opinions and I think you are all in a very similar mindset (being so close to TTC) so you may be the best ppl to ask!
> 
> My DH and I have been planning and looking forward to TTC in 2012 for a long time. We have been together almost 8 years and we know we are ready for kids. We have a very large home, with a suite for additional income. I am a teacher and don't work full time (hard to find 1.0 jobs here) but I do have steady part-time (0.6) work and full health coverage. My husband has been with the same company for 5.5 years and has generally done well with them, considering he has no formal education. However, this fall and winter is looking pretty slow and his hours at work have been a bit up and down. To top it all off, our tenants are moving out and we have yet to find people to move in right away, which means we are now looking over the winter and chances are that we may go several months without rental income.
> 
> I am so frustrated because we have planned to start our family next year and we both want that more than anything. But now all these curveballs get thrown in and it makes me nervous! My DH will not lose his job, but it may not be as high an income as we are used to for awhile and it makes me unsure of what the future holds.
> 
> About 75% of me wants to say screw it and stick to our plan, because I don't want to drastically change our life goals unless we HAVE to...but 25% of me worries that maybe it is not the right time? Ugh, I am such a worrier and a planner so I am of course obsessing over this.
> 
> We had made our decision and it is upsetting to even consider changing it! :nope:

I think that you should go for it. There will never be the perfect time to have a child, something could always be better. As long as you and your husband have each other and can provide a loving and stable home, it will all work out. Besides things will always change. You could have a baby and then one of you gets laid off (not saying this will happen, but one never knows that the future holds). Families deal with these things a lot and in the end realize that money isn't everything.


----------



## smawfl

Morning Ladies! My favourite day of the week is here!! 

Hope you're all got nice things planned for the weekend! Ours will be fairly chilled! I'll be recovering from my 4.5 mile run last night with Running Club.. I'm starting to ache but a good ache!

*BeeLT* - more hugs for you hun, I'm a cryer too! Let us know how you get on with your doctors appointment! And don't forget we're here, what ever you decide to do! 

*Emmyjean *- :waves: Welcome! We renovated our house and I would say a kitchen is definitely doable in 9 months.. ;)

*PrincessKate *- :waves: Welcome! Good Luck with your weight loss? What is Duo Fertility??

*Sweetie2513 *- Yay for your green light from the Doctor! I think you just need to go with the flow, I know sometimes it's not possible and seems really difficult but try not to stress :hugs:

Everyone else.. hope you're all well! Shall we have a coffee :coffee:


----------



## gimgem

Ladies, 

honestly lets face it, there really is NEVER going to be the perfect time to have a baby, if everyone thought like that there would be a serious decrease in the population! 

sweety2513- if the drs given you the green light then congrats! and well done on the weight loss. I know its hard not to think about the past and get worried but like i keep telling myself the more you worry the more it effects your body. so literally try and just go with the flow :):)


----------



## BERDC99

Okay girls was given methotrexate. Were you told to wait three months or two cycles?????Just want to take a poll on this.


----------



## smawfl

BERDC99 said:


> Okay girls was given methotrexate. Were you told to wait three months or two cycles?????Just want to take a poll on this.

I'm not sure we have that here, what is methotrexate?


----------



## nightdaze

woah Smawfl - 4.5 miles! well done! That is great. I have been running a bit lately and am pretty comfortable with 5 kilometers but I usually have to walk after that!

I hope you all have a lovely weekend - enjoy this amazing fall weather! Jump in a pile of leaves!! Drink hot chocolate!! Go for a long energizing walk!!


----------



## BERDC99

smawfl said:


> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> Okay girls was given methotrexate. Were you told to wait three months or two cycles?????Just want to take a poll on this.
> 
> I'm not sure we have that here, what is methotrexate?Click to expand...

I know for sure that one other on this thread has had it, but wasn't sure if any others had.

MTX is given for ectopic or PUL to disolve pregnancy tissue.


----------



## BeeLT

I ran out of yarn today! I might be able to hitch a ride to the city and get more in a few days, but if not I'll look into ordering yarn on ebay- what a great suggestion!

Anyway, here's the bunting. I believe girls can wear blue (If we have a girl she'll have a cute flower headband on when she's wearing blue out & about so no one things she's a boy. I also think boys can wear pink, but as there's more stigma attached to boys wearing pink & purple I'd wait until he was old enough to decide for himself if he wanted to wear traditional girl colors)

The first sleeve had just started to take shape! So I'll have to finish the sleeves and it will also have a hood.

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-9VXtrbmqrAE/TpnIQ1Zu96I/AAAAAAAAACA/uLcHwqaaRoc/s1600/IMGP3468+%2528Medium%2529.JPG


----------



## nightdaze

Oh my goodness BeeLT! That is gorgeous! And it is crocheted? Where did you find the pattern? I would love to make one of those. 

Hope you are having a great weekend.


----------



## smawfl

nightdaze said:


> woah Smawfl - 4.5 miles! well done! That is great. I have been running a bit lately and am pretty comfortable with 5 kilometers but I usually have to walk after that!
> 
> I hope you all have a lovely weekend - enjoy this amazing fall weather! Jump in a pile of leaves!! Drink hot chocolate!! Go for a long energizing walk!!

I know, I think I even surprised myself with the 4.5 miler!!

BeeLT - amazing work, well done!!

How is everyone doing this weekend? I'm feeling a bit hormonal, poor DH!!


----------



## nightdaze

My weekend is going pretty well Smawfl, hope yours is too (aside from being hormonal - it happens to the best of us though). It is our 7 year anniversary today and DH has disappeared downstairs just now with strict instructions that I am to stay in bed. Fine by me, I love sleeping in!! I have a feeling he is cooking up something lovely for breakfast!

Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## gimgem

Ooo sorry smawfl on the hormonal weekend! I had most of last week being like that! :( our poor dh's!

Spent most of the weekend revising for qualifying exam! So not relaxing :(

Hope youve all had a good weekend!


----------



## BeeLT

nightdaze said:


> Oh my goodness BeeLT! That is gorgeous! And it is crocheted? Where did you find the pattern? I would love to make one of those.
> 
> Hope you are having a great weekend.


Thanks! I love it too. It is crocheted! I'd never sewn a zipper into a crochet project before, but it was actually easy! 
Here's the pattern: https://www.bhg.com/bhg/templates/s...g/story/data/1243529996161.xml&catref=bhg1090 It says it's for 6 mo to 1 year, but I'd bet it's on the upper end of that and it'd fit quite a few 18 month old babies too! I didn't follow the sleeve instructions as I'd rather crochet them on than make them separately and then have to attach them.


----------



## Annie77

BeeLT - that is very cute and will get crocheting one too - thanks for the pattern.

As for methotrexate - I had my 2nd jab sept 11th and was told to wait 3 months before trying again. That means december 12th is my TCC start date.

Some people who have had 2 jabs (because 1st didn't work) are told to wait another 3 months making it 6 mths from 2nd jab. However, this was scoffed at by my doctor at hospital. 

Apparently the MXT is out your system by end of 6 weeks but your folic acid levels are depleted by it and therefore you must take folic acid until the 3 month mark.

I am on a downer today as my weight is going up instead of down and I really want to lose 2 stone in the next 8 weeks or so :wacko: I could really dow ith some help, maybe back to weightwatchers.....


----------



## BERDC99

Annie77 said:


> BeeLT - that is very cute and will get crocheting one too - thanks for the pattern.
> 
> As for methotrexate - I had my 2nd jab sept 11th and was told to wait 3 months before trying again. That means december 12th is my TCC start date.
> 
> Some people who have had 2 jabs (because 1st didn't work) are told to wait another 3 months making it 6 mths from 2nd jab. However, this was scoffed at by my doctor at hospital.
> 
> Apparently the MXT is out your system by end of 6 weeks but your folic acid levels are depleted by it and therefore you must take folic acid until the 3 month mark.
> 
> I am on a downer today as my weight is going up instead of down and I really want to lose 2 stone in the next 8 weeks or so :wacko: I could really dow ith some help, maybe back to weightwatchers.....


I only had one jab on Sept. 9th. To be honest I dont know that I can wait another two months. I have been so depressed lately. The worst part is that I eat my feelings. I feel like I have gained so much weight lately.:sad1:


----------



## smawfl

Morning All

Another Monday morning.. one step closer to our TTC dates!

Well I managed to recover quite quickly from my hormonal-ness thankfully, definitely a post ovulatory thing I think! I hate it!!

Congratulations on your anniversary *Nightdaze*!! How was your romantic breakfast?

*Gimgem *- how did the revision go?

*BeeLT *- your posts have made me want to take up crocheting! So at the weekend I bought some yarn and asked my Mum to dig out my gran's old crochet hook so the start of a blanket has been made!! Quite therapeutic actually - I've only done 3 lines but it's getting there!! We'll see whether I manage to make anything decent!!

*Annie77 *- Sorry about your downer :hugs: have you done WeightWatchers before? Are you doing much excercise? I defintitely think motivation from others really helps. I wouldn't be able to do my running on my own so glad I joined the Running Club!

Have a good day all!


----------



## BabyBob

After a long chat last night, we have decided to start trying again in December! I am so excited. My Oh said to me last night that even though we had two miscarriages and all our other friends are pregnant or have newborns, we are just waiting so that our baby is perfect, when he/she comes alone. Made me burst into tears when he said it, i am so happy, and cannot wait to be a mummy. 

So to everyone waiting for there little miracle bundles to come, just think each day that goes past your body is just waiting and getting ready for he/she to be perfect!

<3 Roll on December!


----------



## smawfl

BabyBob said:


> After a long chat last night, we have decided to start trying again in December! I am so excited. My Oh said to me last night that even though we had two miscarriages and all our other friends are pregnant or have newborns, we are just waiting so that our baby is perfect, when he/she comes alone. Made me burst into tears when he said it, i am so happy, and cannot wait to be a mummy.
> 
> So to everyone waiting for there little miracle bundles to come, just think each day that goes past your body is just waiting and getting ready for he/she to be perfect!
> 
> <3 Roll on December!

Hi BabyBob!! Welcome to the Dec thread!

So sorry for your losses :hugs:

How long have you been with OH?


----------



## BabyBob

smawfl said:


> BabyBob said:
> 
> 
> After a long chat last night, we have decided to start trying again in December! I am so excited. My Oh said to me last night that even though we had two miscarriages and all our other friends are pregnant or have newborns, we are just waiting so that our baby is perfect, when he/she comes alone. Made me burst into tears when he said it, i am so happy, and cannot wait to be a mummy.
> 
> So to everyone waiting for there little miracle bundles to come, just think each day that goes past your body is just waiting and getting ready for he/she to be perfect!
> 
> <3 Roll on December!
> 
> Hi BabyBob!! Welcome to the Dec thread!
> 
> So sorry for your losses :hugs:
> 
> How long have you been with OH?Click to expand...


Thank you. We have been together for 2 and a half years but engaged for a year at xmas. We both want a family so bad, so hopefully 3rd time lucky and we will get our perfect bundle.


----------



## gimgem

Fingers crossed for you hun! Your OH sounds like a diamond!

Revision is stressful which doesn't help I Spose. Still suffering with the withdrawal bleed after coming off bcp, hoping this is normal :(


----------



## BERDC99

BabyBob said:


> After a long chat last night, we have decided to start trying again in December! I am so excited. My Oh said to me last night that even though we had two miscarriages and all our other friends are pregnant or have newborns, we are just waiting so that our baby is perfect, when he/she comes alone. Made me burst into tears when he said it, i am so happy, and cannot wait to be a mummy.
> 
> So to everyone waiting for there little miracle bundles to come, just think each day that goes past your body is just waiting and getting ready for he/she to be perfect!
> 
> <3 Roll on December!

Welcome and :dust::dust::dust:to you also!


----------



## nightdaze

Hope you all had a great weekend! I'm not thrilled to be at work this morning, the office is freezing and I slept terribly the last couple of nights so I am tired and cranky!

Had a wonderful anniversary with my DH yesterday, it was really the most perfect day. Lovely breakfast at home, then went to the baptism of my best friend's little girl. DH was so great around all of the kids, it was lovely. Then we went for a fancy gorgeous dinner and spoke a lot about starting a family. He is so excited, more than I thought he was and it brought tears to my eyes. I am such a sap!

However, dinner was ridiculously rich last night and I think I will need to go to yoga AND go for a run tonight.

Smawfl - you will have to take a picture of the blanket when you are finished! As soon as I finish the scarf I am working on I will move on to something a bit more challenging and probably more baby-related!


----------



## BeeLT

Smawfl- Hooray! You can do it! 

BabyBob- Welcome! This is a great bunch of ladies. 

nightdaze- Sounds like you had a wonderful anniversary. DH & I's anniversary of the first day we met is today! No big plans as we celebrated early because it's elk season and his brother is here. So they'll be hunting tonight. 

If anyone is interested, www.ravelry.com is an amazing & huge free site of crochet & knitting patterns. You do have to sign up, but it's free (free, free, free) and I've never gotten emails from them (sweet!). I made this baby blanket earlier this year with blue and white yarn https://www.crochetpatterncentral.com/patterns/bubbles_baby_blanket.php It's definitely a time consuming pattern, but it is SO beautiful!


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

smawfl said:


> BabyBob said:
> 
> 
> After a long chat last night, we have decided to start trying again in December! I am so excited. My Oh said to me last night that even though we had two miscarriages and all our other friends are pregnant or have newborns, we are just waiting so that our baby is perfect, when he/she comes alone. Made me burst into tears when he said it, i am so happy, and cannot wait to be a mummy.
> 
> So to everyone waiting for there little miracle bundles to come, just think each day that goes past your body is just waiting and getting ready for he/she to be perfect!
> 
> <3 Roll on December!
> 
> Hi BabyBob!! Welcome to the Dec thread!
> 
> So sorry for your losses :hugs:
> 
> How long have you been with OH?Click to expand...

Hey BabyBob. Sorry to hear of your losses. Loving your positivity and wishing you lots of luck also! 
It's a tedious count down for me... Keep looking at my calendar, trying to work out fertile dates... Over and over and over again! Ha... As you do ey! 
Lots of luck... I hope November is a quick one! You're right though, a time to prepare for our perfect, cherished gifts!:thumbup:


----------



## BERDC99

FeelSoBlessed said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyBob said:
> 
> 
> After a long chat last night, we have decided to start trying again in December! I am so excited. My Oh said to me last night that even though we had two miscarriages and all our other friends are pregnant or have newborns, we are just waiting so that our baby is perfect, when he/she comes alone. Made me burst into tears when he said it, i am so happy, and cannot wait to be a mummy.
> 
> So to everyone waiting for there little miracle bundles to come, just think each day that goes past your body is just waiting and getting ready for he/she to be perfect!
> 
> <3 Roll on December!
> 
> Hi BabyBob!! Welcome to the Dec thread!
> 
> So sorry for your losses :hugs:
> 
> How long have you been with OH?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey BabyBob. Sorry to hear of your losses. Loving your positivity and wishing you lots of luck also!
> It's a tedious count down for me... Keep looking at my calendar, trying to work out fertile dates... Over and over and over again! Ha... As you do ey!
> Lots of luck... I hope November is a quick one! You're right though, a time to prepare for our perfect, cherished gifts!:thumbup:Click to expand...

:lol: Thought that I was the only one who counted the days everyday. I keep saying if AF is back on the normal 28 day cycle since my MC then I will be fertile on the day the dr. said I could start TTC again. 

I have been a lttle depressed lately and that is never a good thing for me as I tend to eat my emotions. I took my lunch hour today and went to the park and walked 2 miles. I feel so much better now and I am going to make myself contunie to do so even after I get my :bfp:.


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

BERDC99 said:


> FeelSoBlessed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyBob said:
> 
> 
> After a long chat last night, we have decided to start trying again in December! I am so excited. My Oh said to me last night that even though we had two miscarriages and all our other friends are pregnant or have newborns, we are just waiting so that our baby is perfect, when he/she comes alone. Made me burst into tears when he said it, i am so happy, and cannot wait to be a mummy.
> 
> So to everyone waiting for there little miracle bundles to come, just think each day that goes past your body is just waiting and getting ready for he/she to be perfect!
> 
> <3 Roll on December!
> 
> Hi BabyBob!! Welcome to the Dec thread!
> 
> So sorry for your losses :hugs:
> 
> How long have you been with OH?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey BabyBob. Sorry to hear of your losses. Loving your positivity and wishing you lots of luck also!
> It's a tedious count down for me... Keep looking at my calendar, trying to work out fertile dates... Over and over and over again! Ha... As you do ey!
> Lots of luck... I hope November is a quick one! You're right though, a time to prepare for our perfect, cherished gifts!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: Thought that I was the only one who counted the days everyday. I keep saying if AF is back on the normal 28 day cycle since my MC then I will be fertile on the day the dr. said I could start TTC again.
> 
> I have been a lttle depressed lately and that is never a good thing for me as I tend to eat my emotions. I took my lunch hour today and went to the park and walked 2 miles. I feel so much better now and I am going to make myself contunie to do so even after I get my :bfp:.Click to expand...

I've been really down myself. Putting on a brave face so that my DH doesn't have to worry too much about me. I too feel a bit conscious about slowly piling on the pounds. Think I'm going to make more of an effort to pick myself back up and resist the comfort food and train that little harder at the gym! :happydance: 
I've done it before when it was mission wedding... Now it's mission pregnancy so here goes. 
Keep your head up and stay positive about the future and getting our 2012 BFPs! :winkwink:


----------



## gimgem

I know how you feel ladies, it's so easy to comfort eat :(. We have to stay strong though! We want those BFPs!!! 

Also i don't think I'm charting right :(:( I take bbt same time (waking time) everymorning! But it's fluctuating so much. My chart looks more like a heart rate monitor with all the ups and downs :(:(


----------



## smawfl

Morning All!

*BabyBob *- definitely 3rd time lucky - praying for a sticky bundle of joy for you!!

*GimGem* - how long have you had the withdrawal bleed? I'm not to clued up on BCP as I only took them for about 3 months. If you're worried perhaps see your Doctor? Have you got a link to your chart? I try to take my temp every day at the same time but I think it's natural to have a small up and down fluctuation. How long have you been charting?

*Nightdaze* - sounds like your anniversary was lovely! Will take a pic of the blanket once it's finished however I fear it may be a while to go!! Should keep be busy though!!

*BeeLT *- Happy Anniversary to you too! Thanks for the website link, will have a look! :thumb:

*Berdc99* - I think we're all counting down the days! LOL Glad your walk managed to make you feel better!

*FeelSoBlessed *- Yay for your gym attitude, keep it up! I'm trying out running in a bid to get in shape pre-pregnancy - really enjoying it and think excercise works wonders for your mental health!!

Have a lovely day ladies!!


----------



## BabyBob

FeelSoBlessed said:


> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FeelSoBlessed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyBob said:
> 
> 
> After a long chat last night, we have decided to start trying again in December! I am so excited. My Oh said to me last night that even though we had two miscarriages and all our other friends are pregnant or have newborns, we are just waiting so that our baby is perfect, when he/she comes alone. Made me burst into tears when he said it, i am so happy, and cannot wait to be a mummy.
> 
> So to everyone waiting for there little miracle bundles to come, just think each day that goes past your body is just waiting and getting ready for he/she to be perfect!
> 
> <3 Roll on December!
> 
> Hi BabyBob!! Welcome to the Dec thread!
> 
> So sorry for your losses :hugs:
> 
> How long have you been with OH?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey BabyBob. Sorry to hear of your losses. Loving your positivity and wishing you lots of luck also!
> It's a tedious count down for me... Keep looking at my calendar, trying to work out fertile dates... Over and over and over again! Ha... As you do ey!
> Lots of luck... I hope November is a quick one! You're right though, a time to prepare for our perfect, cherished gifts!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: Thought that I was the only one who counted the days everyday. I keep saying if AF is back on the normal 28 day cycle since my MC then I will be fertile on the day the dr. said I could start TTC again.
> 
> I have been a lttle depressed lately and that is never a good thing for me as I tend to eat my emotions. I took my lunch hour today and went to the park and walked 2 miles. I feel so much better now and I am going to make myself contunie to do so even after I get my :bfp:.Click to expand...
> 
> I've been really down myself. Putting on a brave face so that my DH doesn't have to worry too much about me. I too feel a bit conscious about slowly piling on the pounds. Think I'm going to make more of an effort to pick myself back up and resist the comfort food and train that little harder at the gym! :happydance:
> I've done it before when it was mission wedding... Now it's mission pregnancy so here goes.
> Keep your head up and stay positive about the future and getting our 2012 BFPs! :winkwink:Click to expand...


I have also noticed the pounds piling on, i had lost so much weight the first 3/4 months after my MC, but now its like iv put it back on and more! 
I keep looking for ways to be healthy but have been feeling so down that i just eat rubbish! 
I think this whole pregnancy thing is the hardest thing i have or ever will do in my life! 
I had another long chat with Chris last night about the future and our family, and i feel so much better today, last night was the first night i managed to fall asleep at a decent time and sleep all night, not wake up! Hopefully this is the start of things moving on and getting sorted. Even though i will never forget my beautiful babies, i want to move on and be happy again, not moody.
Hope everyone is feeling positive today. :)
X


----------



## gaiagirl

gimgem said:


> I know how you feel ladies, it's so easy to comfort eat :(. We have to stay strong though! We want those BFPs!!!
> 
> Also i don't think I'm charting right :(:( I take bbt same time (waking time) everymorning! But it's fluctuating so much. My chart looks more like a heart rate monitor with all the ups and downs :(:(

You should post a link to your chart. Mine has been crazy sometimes, but it's the long term pattern that matters. I had a cold last week so my temps were NUTS! Totally threw me off!

Did you just come off the pill, and how many cycles have you charted so far?

My first one pill free was pretty good, ovulated on CD 23 and 9 day LP though :( This cycle so far it's CD 14 and I think I am ovulating in the next few days!!!!!! Haha I never thought I would get so excited about biology, even though I am a biology teacher so I guess I should have!


----------



## BERDC99

BabyBob said:


> FeelSoBlessed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FeelSoBlessed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyBob said:
> 
> 
> After a long chat last night, we have decided to start trying again in December! I am so excited. My Oh said to me last night that even though we had two miscarriages and all our other friends are pregnant or have newborns, we are just waiting so that our baby is perfect, when he/she comes alone. Made me burst into tears when he said it, i am so happy, and cannot wait to be a mummy.
> 
> So to everyone waiting for there little miracle bundles to come, just think each day that goes past your body is just waiting and getting ready for he/she to be perfect!
> 
> <3 Roll on December!
> 
> Hi BabyBob!! Welcome to the Dec thread!
> 
> So sorry for your losses :hugs:
> 
> How long have you been with OH?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey BabyBob. Sorry to hear of your losses. Loving your positivity and wishing you lots of luck also!
> It's a tedious count down for me... Keep looking at my calendar, trying to work out fertile dates... Over and over and over again! Ha... As you do ey!
> Lots of luck... I hope November is a quick one! You're right though, a time to prepare for our perfect, cherished gifts!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: Thought that I was the only one who counted the days everyday. I keep saying if AF is back on the normal 28 day cycle since my MC then I will be fertile on the day the dr. said I could start TTC again.
> 
> I have been a lttle depressed lately and that is never a good thing for me as I tend to eat my emotions. I took my lunch hour today and went to the park and walked 2 miles. I feel so much better now and I am going to make myself contunie to do so even after I get my :bfp:.Click to expand...
> 
> I've been really down myself. Putting on a brave face so that my DH doesn't have to worry too much about me. I too feel a bit conscious about slowly piling on the pounds. Think I'm going to make more of an effort to pick myself back up and resist the comfort food and train that little harder at the gym! :happydance:
> I've done it before when it was mission wedding... Now it's mission pregnancy so here goes.
> Keep your head up and stay positive about the future and getting our 2012 BFPs! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have also noticed the pounds piling on, i had lost so much weight the first 3/4 months after my MC, but now its like iv put it back on and more!
> I keep looking for ways to be healthy but have been feeling so down that i just eat rubbish!
> I think this whole pregnancy thing is the hardest thing i have or ever will do in my life!
> I had another long chat with Chris last night about the future and our family, and i feel so much better today, last night was the first night i managed to fall asleep at a decent time and sleep all night, not wake up! Hopefully this is the start of things moving on and getting sorted. Even though i will never forget my beautiful babies, i want to move on and be happy again, not moody.
> Hope everyone is feeling positive today. :)
> XClick to expand...


:hug: We can get through this together!


----------



## gimgem

Think I was just panicking about charting. It's my first month doing so, so was just concerned how up down it was going. However, ive been looking at other ladies charts and it doesn't seem abnormal. Fingers crossed!!! 
Hope everyone's day is nice and relaxing x


----------



## smawfl

gimgem said:


> Think I was just panicking about charting. It's my first month doing so, so was just concerned how up down it was going. However, ive been looking at other ladies charts and it doesn't seem abnormal. Fingers crossed!!!
> Hope everyone's day is nice and relaxing x

Have you got a link to your chart GimGem?


----------



## Bambi1985

It was my first day back at work yesterday for almost a year, felt really strange to be back. Only doing 1 day a week though so not too bad :)

I need to dig out my thermometer and start charting again. AF is due in the next week or so , so will hopefully start then. My cycles are really irregular so think I'm going to be OV'ing around the end of Nov, hoping I can persuade OH to start trying then as it's only a couple of weeks before planned.


----------



## gimgem

im not entirely sure how to post the link..im very naive when it come to tech lol


----------



## smawfl

gimgem said:


> im not entirely sure how to post the link..im very naive when it come to tech lol

Hi GimGem

If you go to MyChart on the left, then click Sharing from the tabs at the top and select SHARING.

You should then come to a page where you will be able to see "Your Charting Home Page Web Address:"

Copy and paste that :)

Here is mine - you can see how zigzagy it is this month due to my cold at the start of the month!!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/smawfl


----------



## smawfl

Bambi1985 said:


> It was my first day back at work yesterday for almost a year, felt really strange to be back. Only doing 1 day a week though so not too bad :)
> 
> I need to dig out my thermometer and start charting again. AF is due in the next week or so , so will hopefully start then. My cycles are really irregular so think I'm going to be OV'ing around the end of Nov, hoping I can persuade OH to start trying then as it's only a couple of weeks before planned.

Aw bet it was awful being back!


----------



## sweety2513

My co-workers just announced that she is going to have a grandchild. Her son and his wife have been trying (with clomid and other drugs) for just a few months. Is December here yet? I am happy for them but when will it be my turn? The calendar hates me I think. I hope we all have the same luck as them!


----------



## nightdaze

sweety2513 said:


> My co-workers just announced that she is going to have a grandchild. Her son and his wife have been trying (with clomid and other drugs) for just a few months. Is December here yet? I am happy for them but when will it be my turn? The calendar hates me I think. I hope we all have the same luck as them!

No kidding hey!! It feels like time is going backwards right now. It is so very very frustrating. I can only hope that every single one of us on here will only have to TTC for a couple of months.


----------



## BeeLT

I just want you all to know that no matter what I'm going through (today has been a rough day), I can't wait to hear from each one of you that you've got a BFP. I've got all my fingers and toes crossed for you. xoxo


----------



## gaiagirl

It is going to be exciting to move over into the TTC forum :) and I hope it's quick and easy for all of us!!!


----------



## smawfl

sweety2513 said:


> My co-workers just announced that she is going to have a grandchild. Her son and his wife have been trying (with clomid and other drugs) for just a few months. Is December here yet? I am happy for them but when will it be my turn? The calendar hates me I think. I hope we all have the same luck as them!

Aww it will be our turn soon!!


----------



## smawfl

BeeLT said:


> I just want you all to know that no matter what I'm going through (today has been a rough day), I can't wait to hear from each one of you that you've got a BFP. I've got all my fingers and toes crossed for you. xoxo

That's so lovely! I feel the same! Lots of positive vibes ladies!! :happydance:


----------



## smawfl

gaiagirl said:


> It is going to be exciting to move over into the TTC forum :) and I hope it's quick and easy for all of us!!!

Me too!

Can't wait for our TTC thread! Hmmm what shall we call it?! :happydance:


----------



## BabyBob

smawfl said:


> gaiagirl said:
> 
> 
> It is going to be exciting to move over into the TTC forum :) and I hope it's quick and easy for all of us!!!
> 
> Me too!
> 
> Can't wait for our TTC thread! Hmmm what shall we call it?! :happydance:Click to expand...

I cant wait either!!! And to do it with so many positive and lovely women, it is going to be a great journey! x


----------



## Babeonthego

Hey girlies,

Can I join you all? I have a gorgeous little boy who is almost 1 and hubbie and I are thinking Dec 25th is a perfect day to start trying :) It took us 6 months with Cole so we will see what happens. 

Jen


----------



## smawfl

Babeonthego said:


> Hey girlies,
> 
> Can I join you all? I have a gorgeous little boy who is almost 1 and hubbie and I are thinking Dec 25th is a perfect day to start trying :) It took us 6 months with Cole so we will see what happens.
> 
> Jen

YAY another Dec lady! Welcome!! :happydance:


----------



## Bambi1985

Hi babeonthego :wave:

sweety I know how you feel. Just found out today that my friend (who has a LO 2 weeks older than DD) is 3 months pregnant. Wish it was me.


----------



## Babeonthego

Hey Bambi1985,

Yeh I know I just feel totally ready now. Ive always wanted 2 kiddies close together so that they enjoy the same things and can hoopefully play together. So are u hoping for a little boy this time or are u totally not bothered. I wld love one of each but another wee healthy baby boy would just be perfect too :) I plan to take a whole year off work this time but it will take alot of savings but we are prepared to save hard.


----------



## BERDC99

Ou time will come soon enough, I know, but it is so hard to be patient. I had four friend turn up pregnant at the same time I did back in August and so far they all have healthy pregnancies. i just don't understand some days why I had to be the 1/5 that had one of the unknown location. Guess God had a plan for that one and bigger plans for the one to come.


----------



## Annie77

Hi Guys,
Back from stormy blackpool. Had a lovely time despite the weather but felt a bit sad as well. I would have been 13 weeks pregnant yesterday if it hadn't been ectopic and we were planning to tell my other kids when we were on holiday. I had been looking forward to telling them sooo much.

Also my hubby is talking about holidays next summer and I just want to scream "I am hoping to be pregnant then" but also conscious that he has only agreed to another baby to keep me happy and I don't want to make a big deal of trying (well - I don't want him to know it is such a big deal!)

Also -no sign of ovulation pain or AF so not sure when my cycle is planning to re-start. Just can't wait to identify my fertile times!

Welcome to the new ladies!


----------



## smawfl

Annie77 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Back from stormy blackpool. Had a lovely time despite the weather but felt a bit sad as well. I would have been 13 weeks pregnant yesterday if it hadn't been ectopic and we were planning to tell my other kids when we were on holiday. I had been looking forward to telling them sooo much.
> 
> Also my hubby is talking about holidays next summer and I just want to scream "I am hoping to be pregnant then" but also conscious that he has only agreed to another baby to keep me happy and I don't want to make a big deal of trying (well - I don't want him to know it is such a big deal!)
> 
> Also -no sign of ovulation pain or AF so not sure when my cycle is planning to re-start. Just can't wait to identify my fertile times!
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies!

Ah hugs Annie, hope you're ok


----------



## nightdaze

BeeLT said:


> I just want you all to know that no matter what I'm going through (today has been a rough day), I can't wait to hear from each one of you that you've got a BFP. I've got all my fingers and toes crossed for you. xoxo

And I am crossing everything for you too. I hope today is a better day for you. x


----------



## BeeLT

Hello ladies! Happy Friday! I have stupid cramps but have propped myself up with pillows & blankets (always helps), have made myself warm (helps even more), have eaten a warm brownie (made special for my stupid food allergy diet, en mass, and frozen for when I "need" one), and am enjoying reading about everything on BnB and the blogs I follow. The guys are out hunting (elk), nearing the end of our house being the "hunting camp", so hopefully they'll be successful today. I still have no students in the online class I'm teaching this semester, so my day is filled with what I want (I'll do the dishes when I want, I'll read what I want, I'll shower when I want. Sounds great but gets boring especially when DH is gone all day at work and all evening hunting and is exhausted when he's home. But who am I to complain.)

Regardless of what happens with my who knows how long it will be empty uterus, I fully plan on following you ladies in to TTC & beyond. I hope you don't mind. :blush:

I don't know if you want another place to read rubbish but here's the direct link on my blog (anxiety rant journal with a splash of happy things) with the full story of what I'm about to tell you, if you're interested  

Here's the short version of the story:
Last night I dreamed that I was co-sleeping with my new baby. The baby woke up and was wriggling around so I breastfed him or her, gender unknown & not an issue in the dream, and we both feel back asleep. Then (still in the dream) I woke up and scooted the baby close to me and curled my legs up beneath his or her feet (in real life, I sleep in this position all the time) and fell back asleep. Then I woke up in real life. I reached out to touch the baby; the dream baby that wasn't there in real life. My dream was (and they all usually are) so vivid I thought it was real when I woke up, hence reaching for the baby that wasn't there. Dream babies that could be real? Non-scary dreams that could actually happen and involve babies? What new form of torture is this? 

Does anyone else have these torture dreams? For the sakes of your hearts, I hope not.
xoxo
Bee


----------



## Annie77

BeeLT said:


> Hello ladies! Happy Friday! I have stupid cramps but have propped myself up with pillows & blankets (always helps), have made myself warm (helps even more), have eaten a warm brownie (made special for my stupid food allergy diet, en mass, and frozen for when I "need" one), and am enjoying reading about everything on BnB and the blogs I follow. The guys are out hunting (elk), nearing the end of our house being the "hunting camp", so hopefully they'll be successful today. I still have no students in the online class I'm teaching this semester, so my day is filled with what I want (I'll do the dishes when I want, I'll read what I want, I'll shower when I want. Sounds great but gets boring especially when DH is gone all day at work and all evening hunting and is exhausted when he's home. But who am I to complain.)
> 
> Regardless of what happens with my who knows how long it will be empty uterus, I fully plan on following you ladies in to TTC & beyond. I hope you don't mind. :blush:
> 
> I don't know if you want another place to read rubbish but here's the direct link on my blog (anxiety rant journal with a splash of happy things) with the full story of what I'm about to tell you, if you're interested
> 
> Here's the short version of the story:
> Last night I dreamed that I was co-sleeping with my new baby. The baby woke up and was wriggling around so I breastfed him or her, gender unknown & not an issue in the dream, and we both feel back asleep. Then (still in the dream) I woke up and scooted the baby close to me and curled my legs up beneath his or her feet (in real life, I sleep in this position all the time) and fell back asleep. Then I woke up in real life. I reached out to touch the baby; the dream baby that wasn't there in real life. My dream was (and they all usually are) so vivid I thought it was real when I woke up, hence reaching for the baby that wasn't there. Dream babies that could be real? Non-scary dreams that could actually happen and involve babies? What new form of torture is this?
> 
> Does anyone else have these torture dreams? For the sakes of your hearts, I hope not.
> xoxo
> Bee

Poor you - I had a horrible dream also around the time of my ectopic. Dreamt I had given birth to a little boy who was far too small but was put in scbu incubator and I was sent home. The next day i went back to visit and they told me he had died. But then came the worst bit - they told me he was too small for a coffin so they had just thrown him in the furnance with the aborted babies. So horrible


----------



## minimoocow

Hello ladies

So glad I came across this forum! We decided to TTC in December a couple of months again . . . since which the space time continuum has done something strange and time is passing so very slowly! I wasn't that bothered before - always knew I wanted children but it didn't matter that I didn't have them. Now, its painfully obvious to me that I don't have any babies and the wait until December is taking ages before we can even try!!!

So . . . can I join you? - would be good to have somebody to talk to since we haven't told anyone that we are going to start trying (and don't want to)

MMC
x


----------



## gaiagirl

minimoocow said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> So glad I came across this forum! We decided to TTC in December a couple of months again . . . since which the space time continuum has done something strange and time is passing so very slowly! I wasn't that bothered before - always knew I wanted children but it didn't matter that I didn't have them. Now, its painfully obvious to me that I don't have any babies and the wait until December is taking ages before we can even try!!!
> 
> So . . . can I join you? - would be good to have somebody to talk to since we haven't told anyone that we are going to start trying (and don't want to)
> 
> MMC
> x



Of course! Welcome!

It's suprising to me that it doesn't feel slow...I am super busy right now though and can hardly remember where Sept and now Oct have gone!!! I am sure the holidays will be here incredibly soon, and we are going on vacation so I need to get to the gym a few times before then! LOL


----------



## BeeLT

Annie- That has to be the worst dream ever! *hugs* We should have some kind of giant dream catcher...

Minimoocow- Welcome to the group!


----------



## smawfl

Bee-definitely stay with us,always welcome! Sorry about your dream!

Annie - your dream sounds terrible too :( 

Minimoocow - welcome! Tell us a little bit more about yourself! :) 

So I'm wide awake and can't sleep.
Last night my cousin announced she is pregnant. She got married literally 3 months after us so I kind of thought we"d be first. Happy for them but its very hard at the moment :( 

After hearing their news DH suggested we bring our TTC date earlier... we shall see.

Trying to keep positive...! 

Have a good weekend all! X


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Bambi1985 said:


> Hi babeonthego :wave:
> 
> sweety I know how you feel. Just found out today that my friend (who has a LO 2 weeks older than DD) is 3 months pregnant. Wish it was me.

Second that feeling. Just found out one of my BFs is due when I would've been if I didn't lose my little angel! She's an amazing friend and I genuinely am happy for her, this is her second, her DD is 7 months - and she's defo planning a big family! 
To top it off, my friend comes round with her 3d scan yesterday - absolutely amazing... Beautiful! And I have a baby shower to go to next weekend! 
Aaarrrrhhhhh! All too much. Feel so emotional today :cry:
I can't wait for December to try again but need to do something to firstly - stop calendar watching! And secondly, to get my mind in a better place, thinking positivitely! So hard some days!
Stay strong girls and keep filling the forum with positive vibes :thumbup:


----------



## BeeLT

Hello! GUESS WHAT?! Even though my 1 section (university online instructor, remember?) still doesnt' have students (1 week left in the add/drop period and admin is still telling me they think it will fill...) I just found out I got a section for the accelerated term! Hooray!!! This is such good news! I'm so relieved and excited. I had to let you know. 

I hope everyone is having a nice weekend!


----------



## smawfl

BeeLT said:


> Hello! GUESS WHAT?! Even though my 1 section (university online instructor, remember?) still doesnt' have students (1 week left in the add/drop period and admin is still telling me they think it will fill...) I just found out I got a section for the accelerated term! Hooray!!! This is such good news! I'm so relieved and excited. I had to let you know.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a nice weekend!

Congrats Bee :thumbup:


----------



## gaiagirl

BeeLT said:


> Hello! GUESS WHAT?! Even though my 1 section (university online instructor, remember?) still doesnt' have students (1 week left in the add/drop period and admin is still telling me they think it will fill...) I just found out I got a section for the accelerated term! Hooray!!! This is such good news! I'm so relieved and excited. I had to let you know.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a nice weekend!

Awesome! I had a good feeling about that situation! Hope you pick up another one too :)


----------



## gaiagirl

OK so we have decided that even though we are going on vacation Dec 19-29 we are going to start trying the following cycle. We will probably NTNP during the trip but it's also with my whole family so not sure how much BDing there would be anyways :)

The reason being is that even though it would be incredibly lucky for us to get a BFP the first cycle, I don't want a Sept due date! I need to make sure that I am back at work (teacher) and have a contract before my due date so Oct would be PERFECT! 

Obviously I will stay with you all, I'll just be TTC a few weeks behind you!


----------



## Bambi1985

Babeonthego said:


> Hey Bambi1985,
> 
> Yeh I know I just feel totally ready now. Ive always wanted 2 kiddies close together so that they enjoy the same things and can hoopefully play together. So are u hoping for a little boy this time or are u totally not bothered. I wld love one of each but another wee healthy baby boy would just be perfect too :) I plan to take a whole year off work this time but it will take alot of savings but we are prepared to save hard.

I'm the same as you, would love a little boy to have one of each but as long as it's healthy, I really don't mind.


----------



## Babeonthego

Hey girlies,

Hope u are all good :) Wohooo just over 2 months to go :) I cant wait. So nervous about having a toddler and a baby but I know we will be fine. Actually just going to have a little peek at double buggies just incase we need one :)


----------



## Annie77

I really need to stop calendar watching! Feeling a little crampy today so really hoping it is AF:witch: so that I can sort out in my head what my cycle is back to.

I have always had a very good 28 day cycle with excruciating ovulation pains on day 13 or 14 - so am keeping things crossed that all goes back to normal after my ectopic in Sept.

If I did get AF today I will be ovulating around 4th December which could mean BFP for christmas :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BeeLT

Annie77 said:


> I really need to stop calendar watching! Feeling a little crampy today so really hoping it is AF:witch: so that I can sort out in my head what my cycle is back to.
> 
> I have always had a very good 28 day cycle with excruciating ovulation pains on day 13 or 14 - so am keeping things crossed that all goes back to normal after my ectopic in Sept.
> 
> If I did get AF today I will be ovulating around 4th December which could mean BFP for christmas :thumbup::thumbup:

I'll also be ovulating on or close to the 4th of December! :headspin: That's crazy! That was going to be our first TTC time. I'm pretty sure we're mostly, sort of firm (ha!) in our decision to stay WTT for a while. But we're both so ready. I imagine our decision might change if I get the green light at the doctor on Thursday! 

I hope you get a BFP Christmas present!


----------



## minimoocow

smawfl said:


> Minimoocow - welcome! Tell us a little bit more about yourself! :)

thanks for the welcome . . . to answer your q I'm 31 (as of last Friday!!!) and been married for 7 years now. We moved house a couple of years ago to a "family" house but knew if we did that we'd have to put off the family for a bit and save save save! In our previous house we could have afforded lots of babies but didn't have anywhere to put them!

Anyways . . . we've now decided we'll manage financially and I'm at a good place in my "career" to have some time out so the time is nearly right. TBH I'd just like an autumn baby so they can be one of the oldest in the class otherwise we'd probably be trying now. Been charting for a couple of months and started taking folic acid earlier this week (didn't realise you were supposed to take for 3 months but eat fairly healthily anyway so hopefully it will be fine!)

Looking forward to getting to know everyone over the next couple of months and beyond as we start our TTC journeys :happydance:

MMC


----------



## BeeLT

Bee's update:

DH & I had a very long discussion about WTT & the general state of our finances & debt pay off plan last night. Here's the short: It's important to us to pay off ass much debt as possible before we TTC. We want kids. My income is fickle (due to varying # of class assignments semester to semester). We based our debt pay off goals on the minimum expected level of income for me (DH's income is steady), which puts us TTC as early as Sept 2012 to February 2013. 

While on one hand this seems far away, it also seems like more time to do certain things we want to do (travel wise) that will be much easier without an infant in tow (we realize you can travel with an infant, I'm just acknowledging the fact that it's easier without) and more time to get our debt paid off. With the new plan we'd have nothing but the house & my student loan payments (and utilities and food costs) when we started TTC. This sounds wonderful and like a huge stress relief (in the finance department).

So at my dr.'s apt on Thursday, I'll still be asking her about TTC, but with the added info that we are interested in TTC about a year from now.

BnB had been very helpful to me during the last 2 months and I'll continue to check in every now and then (once a week? once a day? I don't know...), but I'm working on switching the gears in my brain from 'we might be ttc in 2 months' to 'we might be ttc in a year'.


----------



## smawfl

BeeLT said:


> Bee's update:
> 
> DH & I had a very long discussion about WTT & the general state of our finances & debt pay off plan last night. Here's the short: It's important to us to pay off ass much debt as possible before we TTC. We want kids. My income is fickle (due to varying # of class assignments semester to semester). We based our debt pay off goals on the minimum expected level of income for me (DH's income is steady), which puts us TTC as early as Sept 2012 to February 2013.
> 
> While on one hand this seems far away, it also seems like more time to do certain things we want to do (travel wise) that will be much easier without an infant in tow (we realize you can travel with an infant, I'm just acknowledging the fact that it's easier without) and more time to get our debt paid off. With the new plan we'd have nothing but the house & my student loan payments (and utilities and food costs) when we started TTC. This sounds wonderful and like a huge stress relief (in the finance department).
> 
> So at my dr.'s apt on Thursday, I'll still be asking her about TTC, but with the added info that we are interested in TTC about a year from now.
> 
> BnB had been very helpful to me during the last 2 months and I'll continue to check in every now and then (once a week? once a day? I don't know...), but I'm working on switching the gears in my brain from 'we might be ttc in 2 months' to 'we might be ttc in a year'.

Hi Bee

Sounds like you both came to a decision you feel is right for you. I think that's what you've got to focus on and I think you will be happier for it and ultimately comfortable in your future plans. 

Make sure you stick around and keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## BERDC99

How is everyone holding up?????

December is getting so close.

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## nightdaze

BERDC99 said:


> How is everyone holding up?????
> 
> December is getting so close.
> 
> :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

Well...things are pretty good in my little world. DH and I had a chat tonight about TTC after my AF in December, so we might be starting a week or two earlier than expected. Woo hoo!!

How is everyone else?


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Hello ladies! I think it's taking forever to get to December... I'm like a little kid waiting for something super special at Christmas... Only I'm a very broody wanna-be-mama waiting for a chance to get a BFP and a happy and healthy pregnancy to follow (not asking for much am I :loopy:)!!

Hope all is well for everyone on the thread. Any suggestions to take our minds of counting down? All tips welcome :thumbup: I've got so much anxiety!
I would've been 12 weeks this Friday... Certain milestones and dates just can't leave my head :cry:

A :bfp: would be the best Christmas and Birthday gift ever, for both me and DH!! I don't want anything else, just that chance of being a mama!

Take care everyone... We're almost there! :happydance:


----------



## smawfl

Hi Everyone

Well I've calmed down and come to terms with my cousin's pregnancy, I'm very happy for her but couldn't get over that "wish it was me" feeling. Think the time in my cycle had something to do with it and made the feelings a million times worse.

Anyway, I'm also calendar watching and trying to work out when to start TTC based on where my cycles are at. My current thinking is to start TTC from about the 25th Nov time but we'll see..!


----------



## BERDC99

nightdaze said:


> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone holding up?????
> 
> December is getting so close.
> 
> :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
> 
> Well...things are pretty good in my little world. DH and I had a chat tonight about TTC after my AF in December, so we might be starting a week or two earlier than expected. Woo hoo!!
> 
> How is everyone else?Click to expand...

That is great. We will most likely be trying at the same time.


----------



## BERDC99

FeelSoBlessed said:


> Hello ladies! I think it's taking forever to get to December... I'm like a little kid waiting for something super special at Christmas... Only I'm a very broody wanna-be-mama waiting for a chance to get a BFP and a happy and healthy pregnancy to follow (not asking for much am I :loopy:)!!
> 
> Hope all is well for everyone on the thread. Any suggestions to take our minds of counting down? All tips welcome :thumbup: I've got so much anxiety!
> I would've been 12 weeks this Friday... Certain milestones and dates just can't leave my head :cry:
> 
> A :bfp: would be the best Christmas and Birthday gift ever, for both me and DH!! I don't want anything else, just that chance of being a mama!
> 
> Take care everyone... We're almost there! :happydance:

I wuld have been 12 weeks right now also. I have a few friends on FB that found out they were pregnant when I did, and it sucks to watch them show their progress weekly. 

I would take a BFP for Christmas and my birthday also. That would be a great gift.


----------



## gaiagirl

I'm doing well, my DH and I have been talking about it a lot. 

I also got a few books out if the library to see which one(s) I will actually buy. I got the 90 days before conception one (can't remember title) and thought it was mostly common sense....a great pregnancy one though is Great Expectations. I will defintely be buying that online. I also ordered a natural pregnancy and childbirth one that looked good, I am someone who would certainly take as natural an approach as possible.

My cycle is kind of bugging me a bit. First one off the pill I Ov at CD 23 and then had only a 9 day LP...and I hoped that this month would move a little more towards the 14-14 model. But so far, CD 22 and I think I ovulated but obviously dont know yet about the LP. The cervical mucus situation is also not ideal. It's weird, I had egcm like 6 days ago but didn't Ov and then yesterday I kind of did but (TMI alert) it was this one little gummy piece...sorry! Gross! Lol. Ugh I hope it gets better by January!!!!!


----------



## BabyBob

FeelSoBlessed said:


> Hello ladies! I think it's taking forever to get to December... I'm like a little kid waiting for something super special at Christmas... Only I'm a very broody wanna-be-mama waiting for a chance to get a BFP and a happy and healthy pregnancy to follow (not asking for much am I :loopy:)!!
> 
> Hope all is well for everyone on the thread. Any suggestions to take our minds of counting down? All tips welcome :thumbup: I've got so much anxiety!
> I would've been 12 weeks this Friday... Certain milestones and dates just can't leave my head :cry:
> 
> A :bfp: would be the best Christmas and Birthday gift ever, for both me and DH!! I don't want anything else, just that chance of being a mama!
> 
> Take care everyone... We're almost there! :happydance:

I know how you feel i would have been 15weeks! Everyweek i think about what would have been happening and wonder what my bump would have looked like, its the strangest feeling. My aunty has decided to get married on the 12th April which was around when i was due, which makes me a little sad. 

I cant wait for December i am also hoping for a :bfp:, it would be the best xmas present especially after a difficult year. 
x


----------



## smawfl

Do any of you obsess with EDD calendars as much as I do?! I keep wondering based on my current cycle pattern when I would actually be due! If so, what sites to you use :D


----------



## gaiagirl

smawfl said:


> Do any of you obsess with EDD calendars as much as I do?! I keep wondering based on my current cycle pattern when I would actually be due! If so, what sites to you use :D

Yup! Definitely! That's how I decided we would really TTC in my January cycle, as an October or later DD would be ideal :)

I usually just google due date calendar and try a few different ones!


----------



## smawfl

Some of them don't let you enter future dates though which spoils my fun!


----------



## minimoocow

FeelSoBlessed said:


> Any suggestions to take our minds of counting down? All tips welcome :thumbup: I've got so much anxiety!

I've just bought a couple of hypnotherapy CDs - one is a general relaxation one, the other is a prepare to conceive one. I've only just started using them so can't say how good they are long term but I do feel nice and relaxed afterwards!

I can't post a link but google natal hypnotherapy and you should find them

MMC


----------



## anneliese

smawfl said:


> Some of them don't let you enter future dates though which spoils my fun!

I use the one on pregnology.com (https://www.pregnology.com/due-date.php). It's one of my favorites because it matches up how far along you'll be with the actual day of month of the year, so I can see what dates surround the first ultrasound, the gender scan, etc.


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

BERDC99 said:


> FeelSoBlessed said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! I think it's taking forever to get to December... I'm like a little kid waiting for something super special at Christmas... Only I'm a very broody wanna-be-mama waiting for a chance to get a BFP and a happy and healthy pregnancy to follow (not asking for much am I :loopy:)!!
> 
> Hope all is well for everyone on the thread. Any suggestions to take our minds of counting down? All tips welcome :thumbup: I've got so much anxiety!
> I would've been 12 weeks this Friday... Certain milestones and dates just can't leave my head :cry:
> 
> A :bfp: would be the best Christmas and Birthday gift ever, for both me and DH!! I don't want anything else, just that chance of being a mama!
> 
> Take care everyone... We're almost there! :happydance:
> 
> I wuld have been 12 weeks right now also. I have a few friends on FB that found out they were pregnant when I did, and it sucks to watch them show their progress weekly.
> 
> I would take a BFP for Christmas and my birthday also. That would be a great gift.Click to expand...

Let's keep our fingers crossed, prayers shooting up and positivity then! If my cycle goes as I expect, and if I was to conceive straight away (nothing wrong with optimistic thoughts :winkwink:) then a positive pregnancy test wrapped up for my DH would make his birthday the very best yet!

I also have two friends due in May, one cousin just gave birth and one having a baby shower in a couple of weeks, due December. Happy for them all... Just mega broody!! Just can't escape it can you... Constantly in your face - but our time will come I'm sure!

Stay positive, hopefully when our friends are due, we'll be visiting them with our bumps :thumbup:

Gosh - woke up positive this morning... Let's see how long this can last! Emotional roller coaster is an understatement! :wacko:


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

BabyBob said:


> FeelSoBlessed said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! I think it's taking forever to get to December... I'm like a little kid waiting for something super special at Christmas... Only I'm a very broody wanna-be-mama waiting for a chance to get a BFP and a happy and healthy pregnancy to follow (not asking for much am I :loopy:)!!
> 
> Hope all is well for everyone on the thread. Any suggestions to take our minds of counting down? All tips welcome :thumbup: I've got so much anxiety!
> I would've been 12 weeks this Friday... Certain milestones and dates just can't leave my head :cry:
> 
> A :bfp: would be the best Christmas and Birthday gift ever, for both me and DH!! I don't want anything else, just that chance of being a mama!
> 
> Take care everyone... We're almost there! :happydance:
> 
> I know how you feel i would have been 15weeks! Everyweek i think about what would have been happening and wonder what my bump would have looked like, its the strangest feeling. My aunty has decided to get married on the 12th April which was around when i was due, which makes me a little sad.
> 
> I cant wait for December i am also hoping for a :bfp:, it would be the best xmas present especially after a difficult year.
> xClick to expand...

Its sometimes such a comfort to know you're not alone in how you feel - but actually quite normal. Not that I'd wish this heartache on anybody. 

I hope that come your Aunts wedding in April, you have the biggest smile in the album because you'll be pregnant and on your way through a happy and healthy 9 months :thumbup:


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

minimoocow said:


> FeelSoBlessed said:
> 
> 
> Any suggestions to take our minds of counting down? All tips welcome :thumbup: I've got so much anxiety!
> 
> I've just bought a couple of hypnotherapy CDs - one is a general relaxation one, the other is a prepare to conceive one. I've only just started using them so can't say how good they are long term but I do feel nice and relaxed afterwards!
> 
> I can't post a link but google natal hypnotherapy and you should find them
> 
> MMCClick to expand...

Thank you so much for that suggestion! I will look into that. I'm willing to try anything to distract me as me and that calendar are really going to fall out! :nope:


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

smawfl said:


> Do any of you obsess with EDD calendars as much as I do?! I keep wondering based on my current cycle pattern when I would actually be due! If so, what sites to you use :D

Yep! I sure do! (https://www.baby2see.com/conception_calculator.html) 
It gives a time line of your most fertile period and about 6 months worth of EDDs based on your cycle! *Warning* Potentially addictive!! :winkwink:


----------



## ke29

AGE: 28 (29 in January)
PARTNERS AGE: 29 (30 in may)
TIME WITH PARTNER: 10 years
CHILDREN ALREADY? 1 son, born December 2010
BIRTHDAY: 29th January
HOLIDAYS PLANNED?: Possibly a trip to spain next may for DHs birthday if I have a complication free pregnancy then a trip somewhere for my 30th the year after

My cycles are a bit out of synch yet but I guestimate my period will be due 30th November so will start trying at the beginning of December and should be due next period on christmas day but im monitoring my cycles on an iphone app and they arent quite following he 'norm' based on my period before last I should have been due my period around the 5th December so watch this space but all being well we will be ttc December! EEEEEEKKK


----------



## smawfl

Hi Ke29 - welcome!!


----------



## BabyBob

I just have to admit this, but i am so broody just now and wish December would hurry up and come!! I know its not long but all i can think is how i want a little one growing inside me and maybe starting early wouldnt hurt!!!!! grrrrr please hurry up december!!!

xx


----------



## Bambi1985

Hi ke29, I've seen you around baby club as our LOs are around the same age! :wave:

AF arrived today which means, due to my stupid long cycles, I should be OVing around the end of Nov so hopefully going to start trying then :happydance:


----------



## BERDC99

Bambi1985 said:


> Hi ke29, I've seen you around baby club as our LOs are around the same age! :wave:
> 
> AF arrived today which means, due to my stupid long cycles, I should be OVing around the end of Nov so hopefully going to start trying then :happydance:

You may be the first of us to get your BFP. Fingers crossed for everyone!!


----------



## ke29

Bambi1985 said:


> Hi ke29, I've seen you around baby club as our LOs are around the same age! :wave:
> 
> AF arrived today which means, due to my stupid long cycles, I should be OVing around the end of Nov so hopefully going to start trying then :happydance:

fingers crossed we will have 2 the same age then! :thumbup:


----------



## Annie77

Had a look at one of the links and apparently if i do conceive at beginning of December I would be due on 28th August, then minus 10-12 days as I get a c-section would mean a due date of 17th - 18th August.

I may be a control freak here but that would mean a new baby arriving right at beginning of the school term. I would literally be out of hospital and up to playground. This could be good, it could be bad - maybe I should wait and try january with an aim to be due in sept and therefore have sometime to myself beforehand?

Decisions, decisions but I imagine I will stop with the contraception in december and see what happens!


----------



## smawfl

Annie77 said:


> Had a look at one of the links and apparently if i do conceive at beginning of December I would be due on 28th August, then minus 10-12 days as I get a c-section would mean a due date of 17th - 18th August.
> 
> I may be a control freak here but that would mean a new baby arriving right at beginning of the school term. I would literally be out of hospital and up to playground. This could be good, it could be bad - maybe I should wait and try january with an aim to be due in sept and therefore have sometime to myself beforehand?
> 
> Decisions, decisions but I imagine I will stop with the contraception in december and see what happens!

Hi Annie

Hehe I'm a control freak too! I'm constantly looking at dates and trying to work out when is 'best'

I really don't think there is a 'best' time TBH!


----------



## smawfl

How is everyone else doing?

I had yet another cousin announce her pregnancy at the weekend! I reacted much better this time but think it was down to where I was in my cycle.

Does anyone else get really emotional at certain TOTMs? I seriously can't believe how my frame of mind can shift so rapidly!

At the weekend I was so HAPPY and just a few weeks ago on the verge of tears constantly! Men are so lucky they don't have to go through this!

I've had another look at my dates and I think we will be TTC from the end of Nov/beg December so I'm off to update my ticker!


----------



## Annie77

Okay - so the other day I was freaking out about maybe ending up due right at beginning of school term - was this good or bad, should I wait a month or not etc etc.

Now my parents have asked dh and I to go to Disney Florida next year. Although they are wanting to enable us financially we will have to save so october holidays are best BUT this means if I don't get pregnant december or january then I will have to stop TTC until nearer summer as there are so many rules about when you can fly long-haul when pregnant, when babies can fly and how soon after a c-section. Aaargh

Spoke to DH and expected him to try and put me off TTC (he didn;t want another one) but he surprised me and made jokes about preparing his 'athletes' for december 4th! I have always got pregnant easily but sod's law - my luck will change and I will be struggling to get my timing right.:shrug:


----------



## minimoocow

Arghhhhh . . . 2 friends have announced they are pregnant in the past week! Obviously I'm really pleased for them but also feeling really miserable about it. It does help that DH suggested we brought forward our TTC date when he heard the news . . . we agreed that date because it made sense for us. I dont see why we should change it because of other people as much as I might like to . . . . :-(


----------



## minimoocow

Should say it DOESN'T help!


----------



## smawfl

minimoocow said:


> Arghhhhh . . . 2 friends have announced they are pregnant in the past week! Obviously I'm really pleased for them but also feeling really miserable about it. It does help that DH suggested we brought forward our TTC date when he heard the news . . . we agreed that date because it made sense for us. I dont see why we should change it because of other people as much as I might like to . . . . :-(

Exactly the same thing happened to us! Its so hard! Hugs x


----------



## BabyBob

How is everyone today?? 
God i feel like everyone is having babies just now :( Wish December would hurry up! 

x


----------



## Lou+Bubs

Need some help guys on deciding what to do. We are planning on starting to try in dec, as we are getting married 21st of january and dont really want too big off a belly and would be nice to have a sept baby. But we are so tempted to start trying next cycle, if I ws lucky and fell preg straight away I would be about 11 weeks pg on my wedding day and baby would be born august. I am so confused as I know there is only slight % I could fall pg first cycle.


----------



## gaiagirl

Lou+Bubs said:


> Need some help guys on deciding what to do. We are planning on starting to try in dec, as we are getting married 21st of january and dont really want too big off a belly and would be nice to have a sept baby. But we are so tempted to start trying next cycle, if I ws lucky and fell preg straight away I would be about 11 weeks pg on my wedding day and baby would be born august. I am so confused as I know there is only slight % I could fall pg first cycle.

Hello!

Why not just wait to TTC on the wedding night or after?

That way you wouldn't risk feeling tired or naseous at your wedding, and you would be able to enjoy a glass or two of champagne!


----------



## Lou+Bubs

I have thought about that, I.m not big drinker so not bothered about drinking at ny wedding. I work in a school was aiming for sept so I could take the entire yr off.


----------



## BERDC99

Lou+Bubs said:


> I have thought about that, I.m not big drinker so not bothered about drinking at ny wedding. I work in a school was aiming for sept so I could take the entire yr off.

I would do what you feel most comfortable with.


----------



## gaiagirl

Lou+Bubs said:


> I have thought about that, I.m not big drinker so not bothered about drinking at ny wedding. I work in a school was aiming for sept so I could take the entire yr off.

I'm sure you won't be showing at all by 11 weeks so anytime now seems like it would be fine! What are you unsure of then?


----------



## EmilyCJ

I am!! can i join you ladies please :flower:...
gimgem here's the low down on me :winkwink:
AGE: 22 (23 on saturday hehe!)
PARTNERS AGE: 22
TIME WITH PARTNER: 7 and a half years, married 4 months today
CHILDREN ALREADY? nope, wtt #1
BIRTHDAY: 5th Nov
HOLIDAYS PLANNED?: going on big family holiday in april, so am really hoping i catch quite quickly dec/jan cycle because otherwise would have to stop ttc until after :growlmad:

came off the pill last easter and I'm booked in for my mmr jab on 14th nov so then I'm ready. Lou+Bub- i also work in a school and it works out much better if we can time it to fit! that's also why we're waiting til then. nightdaze- i am exactly the same! should ov around 17th dec so fx :happydance:!!!

nice to meet other ladies in same position. 
lots of love Emily xxxx


----------



## EmilyCJ

BabyBob said:


> I just have to admit this, but i am so broody just now and wish December would hurry up and come!! I know its not long but all i can think is how i want a little one growing inside me and maybe starting early wouldnt hurt!!!!! grrrrr please hurry up december!!!
> 
> xx

I am right there with you...time seems to have slowed right down since we decided date to start ttc!


----------



## Lou+Bubs

Thanks gaigirl, I think its just we decided to wait till dec and wasn't too sure to change it. I think we might start the end of this month, give my self an extra month of ttc. Oh i'm so excited!


----------



## smawfl

BERDC99 said:


> Lou+Bubs said:
> 
> 
> I have thought about that, I.m not big drinker so not bothered about drinking at ny wedding. I work in a school was aiming for sept so I could take the entire yr off.
> 
> I would do what you feel most comfortable with.Click to expand...

BERDC99 - just seen your sig - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BERDC99

smawfl said:


> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lou+Bubs said:
> 
> 
> I have thought about that, I.m not big drinker so not bothered about drinking at ny wedding. I work in a school was aiming for sept so I could take the entire yr off.
> 
> I would do what you feel most comfortable with.Click to expand...
> 
> BERDC99 - just seen your sig - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Thanks......just didnt feel right and took a test. A big suprise to see a :BFP:


----------



## smawfl

BERDC99 said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lou+Bubs said:
> 
> 
> I have thought about that, I.m not big drinker so not bothered about drinking at ny wedding. I work in a school was aiming for sept so I could take the entire yr off.
> 
> I would do what you feel most comfortable with.Click to expand...
> 
> BERDC99 - just seen your sig - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks......just didnt feel right and took a test. A big suprise to see a :BFP:Click to expand...

Ah so pleased for your, hope everything goes well!! x


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

EmilyCJ said:


> I am!! can i join you ladies please :flower:...
> gimgem here's the low down on me :winkwink:
> AGE: 22 (23 on saturday hehe!)
> PARTNERS AGE: 22
> TIME WITH PARTNER: 7 and a half years, married 4 months today
> CHILDREN ALREADY? nope, wtt #1
> BIRTHDAY: 5th Nov
> HOLIDAYS PLANNED?: going on big family holiday in april, so am really hoping i catch quite quickly dec/jan cycle because otherwise would have to stop ttc until after :growlmad:
> 
> came off the pill last easter and I'm booked in for my mmr jab on 14th nov so then I'm ready. Lou+Bub- i also work in a school and it works out much better if we can time it to fit! that's also why we're waiting til then. nightdaze- i am exactly the same! should ov around 17th dec so fx :happydance:!!!
> 
> nice to meet other ladies in same position.
> lots of love Emily xxxx

Hello EmilyCJ and Lou+Bub!
Welcome to the TTC in December crew! I also work in a school and that's one of my reasons for trying in December - with every part of me crossed for a happy and healthy 9 months! A September baby would just be a bonus really! 

I'm just so super eager and broody, I'm trying to get it into my head that it may not happen straight away - don't want to set myself up for a disappointment! 
However... Staying positive... Roll on December!! Come on!!

Wishing you all lots of luck - and that November is a swift one! x


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

smawfl said:


> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lou+Bubs said:
> 
> 
> I have thought about that, I.m not big drinker so not bothered about drinking at ny wedding. I work in a school was aiming for sept so I could take the entire yr off.
> 
> I would do what you feel most comfortable with.Click to expand...
> 
> BERDC99 - just seen your sig - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks......just didnt feel right and took a test. A big suprise to see a :BFP:Click to expand...
> 
> Ah so pleased for your, hope everything goes well!! xClick to expand...

Wow!! The ball is rolling and off we go! Massive congratulations BERDC99! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months ahead! May this be the start of many to come! :flower:


----------



## smawfl

FeelSoBlessed said:


> I'm just so super eager and broody, I'm trying to get it into my head that it may not happen straight away - don't want to set myself up for a disappointment!
> However... Staying positive... Roll on December!! Come on!!
> 
> Wishing you all lots of luck - and that November is a swift one! x

I'm exactly the same, I and hoping it will happen straight away but really have to prepare myself i think


----------



## gaiagirl

BERDC99 said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lou+Bubs said:
> 
> 
> I have thought about that, I.m not big drinker so not bothered about drinking at ny wedding. I work in a school was aiming for sept so I could take the entire yr off.
> 
> I would do what you feel most comfortable with.Click to expand...
> 
> BERDC99 - just seen your sig - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks......just didnt feel right and took a test. A big suprise to see a :BFP:Click to expand...


Wow! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeeLT

BERDC99 Congratulations!!!:hugs:


----------



## EmilyCJ

FeelSoBlessed said:


> I'm just so super eager and broody, I'm trying to get it into my head that it may not happen straight away - don't want to set myself up for a disappointment!
> However... Staying positive... Roll on December!! Come on!!


Hey thanks for the welcome :thumbup:

I'm a confirmed pessimist...but Hubby wont let me say anything negative so I'm going a bit overboard trying to be optimistic!! Naturally I worry that it wont happen or will take years and freak myself out about that... so instead have done the opposite and have bought a few maternity things to convince myself that see it IS going happen! the only problem now is that in an attempt to stay positive i may be setting myself up for major dissapointment!! Anybody else jumping the gun a bit and buying things already like me? 

Going to try forget about it for the weekend though and just celebrate my birthday :winkwink: (bet i still end up on here! i just cant seem to stay away now!!) xxxx


----------



## nightdaze

BERDC99 said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lou+Bubs said:
> 
> 
> I have thought about that, I.m not big drinker so not bothered about drinking at ny wedding. I work in a school was aiming for sept so I could take the entire yr off.
> 
> I would do what you feel most comfortable with.Click to expand...
> 
> BERDC99 - just seen your sig - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks......just didnt feel right and took a test. A big suprise to see a :BFP:Click to expand...

WOOOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!!! Thanks for getting us off to a great start! I hope that everything goes well and that you keep us updated over here in WTT. So very very happy for you and hopefully we all won't be too far behind you, maybe even see you over in first trimester at the same time (fingers super crossed for all of us!).


----------



## nightdaze

EmilyCJ said:


> FeelSoBlessed said:
> 
> 
> I'm just so super eager and broody, I'm trying to get it into my head that it may not happen straight away - don't want to set myself up for a disappointment!
> However... Staying positive... Roll on December!! Come on!!
> 
> 
> Hey thanks for the welcome :thumbup:
> 
> I'm a confirmed pessimist...but Hubby wont let me say anything negative so I'm going a bit overboard trying to be optimistic!! Naturally I worry that it wont happen or will take years and freak myself out about that... so instead have done the opposite and have bought a few maternity things to convince myself that see it IS going happen! the only problem now is that in an attempt to stay positive i may be setting myself up for major dissapointment!! Anybody else jumping the gun a bit and buying things already like me?
> 
> Going to try forget about it for the weekend though and just celebrate my birthday :winkwink: (bet i still end up on here! i just cant seem to stay away now!!) xxxxClick to expand...

I worry sometimes too, I think it is completely normal! DH and I were out the other day and saw a little sleeper that said 'made with love' and he got so excited and said 'I think we should buy this!'. So we have now started out little collection of baby things. I think it is fun to buy stuff now, it helps with the broodiness and puts a positive spin on the whole situation. I find saying 'when' instead of 'if' helps as well. Like saying 'when I am pregnant...' instead of 'if I get pregnant...'

We can't think of this as setting ourselves up for disappointment. Statistically there is more of a chance that everything will be completely fine. There is also something to be said about positive thinking, it is hard but it sure does make the days fly by faster.

Have you read any preganancy/parenting books. I find that reading about everything I need to get ready for helps me a lot!

Happy birthday to you this weekend! Hope you have a lovely time!


----------



## EmilyCJ

Hiya nightdaze, so glad to know i'm not alone! I've got a 'baby box' with all kinds of things i see :blush:. we also say 'when' instead of 'if', and i agree with you about positive thinking. feel much happier about it all since started on the positive road, and i feel better that i can get something when i see it rather than just resentfully think IF ONLY!! and yep i am always reading up on it..My bedside drawer is full of books even remotely related to babies. i saw 'lad to dad' book the other day at a book sale so i've got that stashed away now too! i did think i could wrap it and give it to hubby WHEN i get my bfp but i know that in reality i'll be so excited i'll totally forget and blurt!

thanks re birthday! hoping the rain stays away for the fireworks!! last year was the first year it actually rained so fingers crossed. its silly everything thinks that i shouldn't get so excited about my birthday anymore, but i am :haha:!! xxx

ps. just realised you are planning ttc the day before me! lots of luck and we could end up bump buddies!! :winkwink:


----------



## nightdaze

EmilyCJ said:


> Hiya nightdaze, so glad to know i'm not alone! I've got a 'baby box' with all kinds of things i see :blush:. we also say 'when' instead of 'if', and i agree with you about positive thinking. feel much happier about it all since started on the positive road, and i feel better that i can get something when i see it rather than just resentfully think IF ONLY!! and yep i am always reading up on it..My bedside drawer is full of books even remotely related to babies. i saw 'lad to dad' book the other day at a book sale so i've got that stashed away now too! i did think i could wrap it and give it to hubby WHEN i get my bfp but i know that in reality i'll be so excited i'll totally forget and blurt!
> 
> thanks re birthday! hoping the rain stays away for the fireworks!! last year was the first year it actually rained so fingers crossed. its silly everything thinks that i shouldn't get so excited about my birthday anymore, but i am :haha:!! xxx
> 
> ps. just realised you are planning ttc the day before me! lots of luck and we could end up bump buddies!! :winkwink:

Oooo!! Bump buddies would be great! Sorry for giving you a bunch of advice that you are already following! What are some of the books you are reading?

Your birthday is on bonfire night? Is that right? I lived in England for 4 years, but we moved back to Canada a couple years ago (my DH is from London) and we don't have bonfire night here...which is a shame because it was always really fun!


----------



## EmilyCJ

yep bonfire night, november 5th. and i love it!! left it to hubby this year to arrange where we're going so we shall wait and see! bit worried about going out though because it's our dog's first bonfire night and oh thinks he might be a bit scared. I'm hoping he's sorting something though because its not a birthday without fireworks!!

haha no its nice to share tips! I've got NCT pregnancy book, its got sections on before you get pregnant and then different things like travelling while pregnant and stuff like that, then talks you through pregnancy week by week. i used to work in a library so most of them are library cast offs! Then i've got a couple of decorating books for children's rooms (we are lucky to have two spare rooms in our house, one is currently a spare bedroom for friends and the other is a dressing room for me :blush:! and we keep debating which to give to the bubba lol), fertility&conception books, books on swimming with babies (which i cant wait to do!), baby names books (ever so slightly pointless as i know what names i want anyway but its nice to browse!)...and a little journal things which i started a while back to keep me sane, i suppose its like the wwt journals on here. you reading anything you could recommend??


----------



## Bambi1985

Hi Emily :wave: and Happy Birthday for Saturday, mine is tomorrow :cake:

BERDC99 huge congratulations!


----------



## gaiagirl

I am so frustrated with my cycle :growlmad:

Two cycles off of BCP and at least I have ovulated but my LP has been 9 and 7 days!

I am taking Vitex and now I am going to try B6, but it is a bit worrying. If my LP is not at least 10 days, the likelihood of pregnancy is not great...

Maybe it is too soon to worry, I still have 2 cycles until TTC but I can't help it!

Anyone had a similar experience?


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

EmilyCJ said:


> FeelSoBlessed said:
> 
> 
> I'm just so super eager and broody, I'm trying to get it into my head that it may not happen straight away - don't want to set myself up for a disappointment!
> However... Staying positive... Roll on December!! Come on!!
> 
> 
> Hey thanks for the welcome :thumbup:
> 
> I'm a confirmed pessimist...but Hubby wont let me say anything negative so I'm going a bit overboard trying to be optimistic!! Naturally I worry that it wont happen or will take years and freak myself out about that... so instead have done the opposite ahttp://www.amandashome.com/footprints.htmlnd have bought a few maternity things to convince myself that see it IS going happen! the only problem now is that in an attempt to stay positive i may be setting myself up for major dissapointment!! Anybody else jumping the gun a bit and buying things already like me?
> 
> Going to try forget about it for the weekend though and just celebrate my birthday :winkwink: (bet i still end up on here! i just cant seem to stay away now!!) xxxxClick to expand...

Well firstly, wishing you a fab birthday for tomorrow :happydance: Hope you have a lovely day!

Since my MC in September - I'm a bit (well a lot) on the anxious/cautious side. I've got a barrier up now and deep down, I have everything crossed that it does happen quickly but as a defence mechanism, I'm constantly thinking of the 'what ifs'. What if it takes ages? What if I have another MC? And so on. 

I don't know, it might be an idea to start a baby box, I was so lucky to conceive first time before my MC and just know I'm gonna freak out if that's not the case this time - very silly I know :dohh:

I will try give myself a good talking to over this month and pick up some December positivity! Take care and have a good one! :thumbup:


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

nightdaze said:


> EmilyCJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FeelSoBlessed said:
> 
> 
> I'm just so super eager and broody, I'm trying to get it into my head that it may not happen straight away - don't want to set myself up for a disappointment!
> However... Staying positive... Roll on December!! Come on!!
> 
> 
> Hey thanks for the welcome :thumbup:
> 
> I'm a confirmed pessimist...but Hubby wont let me say anything negative so I'm going a bit overboard trying to be optimistic!! Naturally I worry that it wont happen or will take years and freak myself out about that... so instead have done the opposite and have bought a few maternity things to convince myself that see it IS going happen! the only problem now is that in an attempt to stay positive i may be setting myself up for major dissapointment!! Anybody else jumping the gun a bit and buying things already like me?
> 
> Going to try forget about it for the weekend though and just celebrate my birthday :winkwink: (bet i still end up on here! i just cant seem to stay away now!!) xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I worry sometimes too, I think it is completely normal!  DH and I were out the other day and saw a little sleeper that said 'made with love' and he got so excited and said 'I think we should buy this!'. So we have now started out little collection of baby things. I think it is fun to buy stuff now, it helps with the broodiness and puts a positive spin on the whole situation. I find saying 'when' instead of 'if' helps as well. Like saying 'when I am pregnant...' instead of 'if I get pregnant...'
> 
> We can't think of this as setting ourselves up for disappointment. Statistically there is more of a chance that everything will be completely fine. There is also something to be said about positive thinking, it is hard but it sure does make the days fly by faster.
> 
> Have you read any preganancy/parenting books. I find that reading about everything I need to get ready for helps me a lot!
> 
> Happy birthday to you this weekend! Hope you have a lovely time!Click to expand...

Hi NightDaze! 
I love the idea of when, as opposed to if... I realise though that as a defence mechanism - I will often correct myself from saying when... and I will rephrase whatever by saying if! :shrug: silly I am!

I think that's the first stage I should make in my attempts to be more positive! Loving the idea of books and mags too - but again, my cautious side is still winning the battle to hold off a bit! 

Right, weekend, sort myself out and have a word with the negative side of my brain! :thumbup:


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Bambi1985 said:


> Hi Emily :wave: and Happy Birthday for Saturday, mine is tomorrow :cake:
> 
> BERDC99 huge congratulations!

Happy birthday Bambi! :happydance:


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

gaiagirl said:


> I am so frustrated with my cycle :growlmad:
> 
> Two cycles off of BCP and at least I have ovulated but my LP has been 9 and 7 days!
> 
> I am taking Vitex and now I am going to try B6, but it is a bit worrying. If my LP is not at least 10 days, the likelihood of pregnancy is not great...
> 
> Maybe it is too soon to worry, I still have 2 cycles until TTC but I can't help it!
> 
> Anyone had a similar experience?

Sorry gaiagirl. I can't be of much help since I don't chart - think it would send me doolally - more than I am:wacko:
I had a consistent 28 day cycle when coming off the pill. Then I think the 3rd month went a bit strange?!
I'm sure you've got nothing at all to be worrying about :thumbup:


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Well, that's my fix of Baby and Bump for the morning... Our December thread is buzzing... It must be getting closer!! :happydance:

Hope you all have a lovely day :winkwink:


----------



## smawfl

Happy birthday bambi!


----------



## EmilyCJ

Bambi1985 said:


> Hi Emily :wave: and Happy Birthday for Saturday, mine is tomorrow :cake:

Thank you :flower: and a very Happy birthday to you too!! Hope you're having a good one :winkwink:

:wohoo:

xxxx


----------



## Annie77

I think I have got my TTC date for december - Monday 5th is when i should ovulate so planning on sending the kids to my mum on the sunday night and cooking a nice meal or going out.

I got my 1st period since ectopic on Tuesday 25th November so am due to ovulate on Monday 7th Nov but am really nervous as I will ovulate from the ectopic side and this has always been a little painful, maybe even more so now? Got some horrible 'prune juice' bleeding at weekend after 2 day period stopped. Not sure why or if this is normal but convincing myself that my body is getting rid of anything not conducive to another pregnancy.

To top it all off my friend gave birth to a baby boy today and from tomorrow will be using my old pram system (keeping it warm for next summer/autumn hopefully)


----------



## BERDC99

I am back Girls :cry: My obsession with POAS lead to a bad experience. I had 8 positive test. I was not happy with the color of the line so I kept POAS wanting to see it get darker only to my suprise it went away and AF showed up. Must have been a chemical. Contacting the doctor tomorrow just to see what he thinks and on to the next cycle. Plan on :sex: every other night and getting a :bfp: again soon. I did learn a good lesson from this. I will never never test again till AF is late again. I jst set my self up for disappointment and it makes me so mad at myself for tesing so early.


----------



## smawfl

BERDC99 said:


> I am back Girls :cry: My obsession with POAS lead to a bad experience. I had 8 positive test. I was not happy with the color of the line so I kept POAS wanting to see it get darker only to my suprise it went away and AF showed up. Must have been a chemical. Contacting the doctor tomorrow just to see what he thinks and on to the next cycle. Plan on :sex: every other night and getting a :bfp: again soon. I did learn a good lesson from this. I will never never test again till AF is late again. I jst set my self up for disappointment and it makes me so mad at myself for tesing so early.

So sorry :hugs: 

Sorry for my ignorance - what does chemical mean?


----------



## Annie77

BERDC99 said:


> I am back Girls :cry: My obsession with POAS lead to a bad experience. I had 8 positive test. I was not happy with the color of the line so I kept POAS wanting to see it get darker only to my suprise it went away and AF showed up. Must have been a chemical. Contacting the doctor tomorrow just to see what he thinks and on to the next cycle. Plan on :sex: every other night and getting a :bfp: again soon. I did learn a good lesson from this. I will never never test again till AF is late again. I jst set my self up for disappointment and it makes me so mad at myself for tesing so early.

Sorry to hear that - good luck for this cycle
x


----------



## BERDC99

smawfl said:


> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> I am back Girls :cry: My obsession with POAS lead to a bad experience. I had 8 positive test. I was not happy with the color of the line so I kept POAS wanting to see it get darker only to my suprise it went away and AF showed up. Must have been a chemical. Contacting the doctor tomorrow just to see what he thinks and on to the next cycle. Plan on :sex: every other night and getting a :bfp: again soon. I did learn a good lesson from this. I will never never test again till AF is late again. I jst set my self up for disappointment and it makes me so mad at myself for tesing so early.
> 
> So sorry :hugs:
> 
> Sorry for my ignorance - what does chemical mean?Click to expand...

A chemical pregnancy is the clinical term used for a very early miscarriage. In many cases, the positive pregnancy test was achieved before the womans period was due but a miscarrige occured before a heartbeat was able to be seen on an ultrasound. Early testing shows chemical pregnancies which would not have been detected had the woman waited for her period to arrive.

Chemical pregnancies are unfortunately very common. 50 to 60% of first pregnancies end in miscarriage very early in pregnancy. Most occur without the woman even knowing that she was pregnant.


----------



## Bambi1985

BERDC99 said:


> I am back Girls :cry: My obsession with POAS lead to a bad experience. I had 8 positive test. I was not happy with the color of the line so I kept POAS wanting to see it get darker only to my suprise it went away and AF showed up. Must have been a chemical. Contacting the doctor tomorrow just to see what he thinks and on to the next cycle. Plan on :sex: every other night and getting a :bfp: again soon. I did learn a good lesson from this. I will never never test again till AF is late again. I jst set my self up for disappointment and it makes me so mad at myself for tesing so early.

So sorry :cry: Hope you get to see a nice strong line next time around :hugs:


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

BERDC99 said:


> I am back Girls :cry: My obsession with POAS lead to a bad experience. I had 8 positive test. I was not happy with the color of the line so I kept POAS wanting to see it get darker only to my suprise it went away and AF showed up. Must have been a chemical. Contacting the doctor tomorrow just to see what he thinks and on to the next cycle. Plan on :sex: every other night and getting a :bfp: again soon. I did learn a good lesson from this. I will never never test again till AF is late again. I jst set my self up for disappointment and it makes me so mad at myself for tesing so early.

Sorry to hear that - I hope your next cycle is followed by a :bfp: and a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:


----------



## minimoocow

BERDC99 - life is so rubbish sometimes and it must have really messed with your head. Hope you stay with us - sending lots of good wishes :hugs:


----------



## smawfl

Morning all, how is everyone today?

Our TTC dates are getting ever closer! I know we're all super excited but is anyone just that little bit nervous too?!

Can't wait for our all new TtC thread!


----------



## EmilyCJ

smawfl said:


> Morning all, how is everyone today?
> 
> Our TTC dates are getting ever closer! I know we're all super excited but is anyone just that little bit nervous too?!
> 
> Can't wait for our all new TtC thread!

Hello :wave:!

Had a rubbish day in work :growlmad:! hate it that when somebody else in the classroom is in a bad mood it just spoils the day for everyone. plus the kids have been really wound up today! hope you've had a better day!

am so excited that its getting so close!!!! i pretty much think of nothing else these days :blush:! think at the minute the excitement over-rules any of my nerves...but i'm sure it will be a different story in a months time!!

anybody else doing anything else to prepare (besides folic acid and exercise etc)? we've got a 9 month old colllie and we have been really pushing him with his training lately in the hope of having a perfectly well behaved dog by the time baby arrives (first thing we wanted to tackle was to stop him jumping up as he's pretty big now and i'm quite little, and didnt want him jumping up at me when i've got a lovely baby bump!) and am pleased to report that so far it seems to be going well! he's our baby at the minute so going to have to be careful to still give him his cuddles postbaby :hugs:! he's grown up around a lot of kids/babies so has a wonderful temperment/patience etc. 

how are all you other december ladies doing this week? counting down too? xxxx


----------



## Lou+Bubs

Hopefully th dog training will keep you busy, keep your mind off starting ttc. My week so far has been ok, been really busy at work getting back in to the swing of things after half term. Feel so bad having to wake lucie up on a morning, to drop her of at my mum before going to work. Just makes me want to get pregnant more, so can stop working.


----------



## Annie77

Hi - we bought my mum and dad a border collie for their anniversary in July and I am also training her. She has so much energy!!! Certainly takes my mind off the all consuming calendar watching.


----------



## gaiagirl

Hi ladies! I can't believe how close we are getting :):):)

I won't be TTC until Jan, but I am so excited to hear all of your reports from the first cycle :)

I am also wondering, have any of you ordered or thought about ordering ovulation test strips, pregnancy test strips, or pre seed? I'm in Canada but I'm looking into the best quality but cheapest value!


----------



## smawfl

Hi Gaiagirl

I have thought about ordering all that stuff but I think I will let nature take it's course to start with, I don't want to obsess about it too much (easier said than done I think!)

I am temping/charting though, so hopefuul I am at a stage where I know my cycles now to be able to hit the OV!

Looking at dates I'm not sure whether we will be trying a little bit later now.. I had originally throught the end of November but that will mean I may be 6-8 weeks pregnant while in South Africa which I'm not keen on especially if I experience morning sickness so we'll probably start the cycle after which will mean i'll be 2-4 weeks pregnant while out there and EDD would be 27th Sept which is well into Sept which is what we wanted!

So many things to think about!


----------



## gaiagirl

smawfl said:


> Hi Gaiagirl
> 
> I have thought about ordering all that stuff but I think I will let nature take it's course to start with, I don't want to obsess about it too much (easier said than done I think!)
> 
> I am temping/charting though, so hopefuul I am at a stage where I know my cycles now to be able to hit the OV!
> 
> Looking at dates I'm not sure whether we will be trying a little bit later now.. I had originally throught the end of November but that will mean I may be 6-8 weeks pregnant while in South Africa which I'm not keen on especially if I experience morning sickness so we'll probably start the cycle after which will mean i'll be 2-4 weeks pregnant while out there and EDD would be 27th Sept which is well into Sept which is what we wanted!
> 
> So many things to think about!

Yah, I hear you on the obsessing :)

The issue for us is timing unfortunately. The way my leave works we need to get PG between Jan-June, excluding March (to avoid Dec). So we have to be a bit more intense about it, lol. I hope we can still avoid too much stress though!


----------



## EmilyCJ

Hi Ladies :wave:, half way through the week woop woop!!

Lou+Bubs - i work in an infants school so fully agree with getting back into it after half term! it sucks getting up so early again!

Annie7 - good choice for anniversary present! is she a pup? they are wild things!! but gorgeous too. we bought Toby some agility things for the garden when they were in sale in pets at home and its the best thing we could have gotten him..i definately recommend it! we also go to classes one eve a week and he absolutely loves it. as we were always told...you have to exercise their heads not their legs! and that's definately true for ours. 

Gaigirl - i got some cheap ovulation strips in bulk from ebay but i've got to say they're crap! thought i'd use the strips for 3 months before ttc in december to chart my cycle so i'd know when i ovulate..but no good at all. instead i've checked pretty much every single online ovulation caculater so got fairly good idea of the 'best' week. probably just the ones i've got but didnt work for me. was temping for a while but after was doing it for a month i read that you have to have had 3 hours solid sleep before and although i always did it as soon as my alarm went off, i never sleep for a solid 3 hours! always wake up around 5 or 6 for a wee :blush:! so i've given up and warned hubby we'll have to just dtd every other day and keep fingers crossed!

smawlf - i'm also trying to time getting pg around a family holiday. going to tuscany in april so am wanting to be past first trimester by then, as went on hol with my best friend when she was 8 weeks pg and she spent whole time throwing up and feeling rubbish! which means we have to catch first cycle!!! know its optimistic but we'll see. otherwise i guess i'll have to give up ttc until after hol...

Roll on December!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

November will reach double figures as of tomorrow!! Wooooo hoooooo! Nearly there ladies and I can't wait!! :wacko::winkwink::happydance:

Hope everyone is well. So nice to see this thread still going and getting updated!!


----------



## nightdaze

Hi Ladies! I haven't checked in for awhile so I just thought I would say hi quickly. Happy birthday to you two lovelies that celebrated last week, I hope you were spoiled!!

Is is getting seriously close to that time!! I am nearly jumping out of my skin I am so excited. Also...I think I think DH and I are super super close to deciding that we will start TTC after my next period which is due to start end of next week! I think my I should be ovulating around the 28th-30th so that is pretty much December anyway...(please don't kick me out of the December TTC group!!! hehe). 

It isn't for sure yet, DH might get cold feet and then we will stick to our original plan. But if we got really really lucky I could have a Christmas BFP! It would also mean that I wouldn't have to clean the litter box anymore, which is really the only reason I want to get pregnant (haha - just kidding!).

I have had too much sugar today, please forgive the exclamation marks.


----------



## HanyouMama

Hello :)

My name is Hanyou, and I'm 23 years old. My DH (24 years old) and I have been together for a little over 6 years, and we have been married for 3 on the 14th of this month! We have decided that in december, we are going to start trying to start a family! I am just sooooo excited!!


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

HanyouMama said:


> Hello :)
> 
> My name is Hanyou, and I'm 23 years old. My DH (24 years old) and I have been together for a little over 6 years, and we have been married for 3 on the 14th of this month! We have decided that in december, we are going to start trying to start a family! I am just sooooo excited!!

Welcome Hanyou!! Another member of the TTC in December! Congratulations on your coming anniversary!! There's a lot of us in this thread with winter celebrations (mainly birthdays)!!

Hopefully we will all be celebrating winter :bfp:s also! Fingers crossed!

Wishing you and all you other ladies lots of :dust:


----------



## minimoocow

Hello again ladies and welcome to Hanyoumama.

AF came yesterday eve so this is my last cycle before we start trying :happydance: Only 1 more wasted eggy to go

So close . . . now we can count down in days rather than weeks or months!

OH and I agreed to start TTC on 1st December but all this charting must have rubbed off on him as it dawned on him last night that I will be past my next ovulation by then so we'll have to wait until end of Dec to catch eggy. It was so funny watching him realise and asking "But where will you be in your cycle? That doesn't tie in does it?!"


----------



## smawfl

Morning Ladies! ALmost the weekend!!!

EmilyCJ - Tuscany will be amazing!! We are going to Turin and Milan at the end of the month, DH has a business trip and I'm tagging along!!

FeelSoBlessed - YES finally double figures for Nov, Dec will be here soon!!

Nightdaze - We won't kick you out, don't worry!! Exciting times!! A Christmas BFP would be lovely!

HanyouMama - WELCOME!!!

Minimoocow - love your OH getting to know your cycle, so sweet!

Have a great day!


----------



## BERDC99

I am going to ttc again this month and get my BFP is December. I am due to O some time in the next week or so. All i know is that we will be :sex: every other day from now until after my fertile period. I so hope that we all get our :bfp: In December. I have evey digit crossed for us. 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## nightdaze

BERDC99 said:


> I am going to ttc again this month and get my BFP is December. I am due to O some time in the next week or so. All i know is that we will be :sex: every other day from now until after my fertile period. I so hope that we all get our :bfp: In December. I have evey digit crossed for us.
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Good luck lovely!! Finger crossed we will all be bump buddies!!


----------



## smawfl

Yay! It's seriously so close now!!


----------



## gaiagirl

Eeeek I am getting so excited/nervous/anxious! It is taking over my mind, seriously...and my DH and I spend a lot of time talking about it!

I am starting to question waiting until the Jan cycle because I am so excited...and when you all are in the 2ww I am going to be jealous :flower:

The pros of Jan:
- I will be drinking on vacation Dec 19-29
- It will be better work-wise if I am due Oct 1 or later
- The vacation is with my whole family, which may not be perfect BD conditions :winkwink:

The cons of waiting until Jan:
- I am ovulating approx Dec 25! How perfect!
- I can't wait!!!!!!
- I think conceiving on vacation would be awesome

I know the right decision but it will be tough!


----------



## smawfl

It's so difficult isn't it Gaiagirl! In the grand scheme of things it'll only be a few more weeks to wait! :)

Here's my pro's and cons, with starting in Dec rather than Nov

*The pros of Dec:*
- Baby will be due well into September which is what we want so s/he is one of the eldest rather than youngest
- I will only be 2-4 weeks pregnant when in South Africa so no morning sickness (i hope!)
- I will only be 2-4 weeks pregnant when in South Africa so will fit into the slinky dress I have bought for a wedding there and no baby bump appearing yet!

*The cons of waiting until Dec:*
- I can't wait!!!!!!
- If we go for Nov cycle - my 12 weeks scan/ announcement would be 18th Feb on my 30th birthday!


----------



## nightdaze

I am having the same problem! 

*December TTC*
Can still have a few drinks at some Christmas parties
If we are lucky to get a BFP right away I won't be too huge when on stage at festivals in the summer
I could have an Autumn baby

* November TTC*
I just can't wait!!
Could announce my pregnancy on my 30th birthday 
Would be 1 month ahead of the game if it takes awhile to conceive

What to do, what to do!!!


----------



## smawfl

nightdaze said:


> I am having the same problem!
> 
> *December TTC*
> Can still have a few drinks at some Christmas parties
> If we are lucky to get a BFP right away I won't be too huge when on stage at festivals in the summer
> I could have an Autumn baby
> 
> * November TTC*
> I just can't wait!!
> Could announce my pregnancy on my 30th birthday
> Would be 1 month ahead of the game if it takes awhile to conceive
> 
> What to do, what to do!!!

Lol we both want to announce on our 30th's! :happydance:


----------



## nightdaze

smawfl said:


> nightdaze said:
> 
> 
> I am having the same problem!
> 
> *December TTC*
> Can still have a few drinks at some Christmas parties
> If we are lucky to get a BFP right away I won't be too huge when on stage at festivals in the summer
> I could have an Autumn baby
> 
> * November TTC*
> I just can't wait!!
> Could announce my pregnancy on my 30th birthday
> Would be 1 month ahead of the game if it takes awhile to conceive
> 
> What to do, what to do!!!
> 
> Lol we both want to announce on our 30th's! :happydance:Click to expand...

I know!! I am so excited to be 30!!!!!! I just feel like it would be so much fun to tell my family on a 'special occasion' of sorts. I don't know what I would do if I was going to tell them on my 30th - hopefully I can think of something clever!


----------



## Ella

Hey all, I'm going to be TTC in December, hope I'm not too late to join? :)

AGE: 19
PARTNERS AGE: 26
TIME WITH PARTNER: 3 years :)
CHILDREN ALREADY? None
BIRTHDAY: March 14th
HOLIDAYS PLANNED?: Maybe one next year?


----------



## EmilyCJ

Hanyoumama and Ella- Welcome :flower:!! of course you're not too late Ella. just in time for all the excitement! this threads buzzing at the min!

Smawfl - i think its funny that you say about being the oldest rather than the youngest as this is my hubbys main reason for waiting til dec!! i'm waiting because it fits better with my job at primary school but He's got a real bug about summer birthdays lol. we both had friends born end august and was a bit sucky when we could all drive and drink (not at the same time obviously!!) way before them.. Also the holiday thing too :winkwink:. have an awesome time on your trip this month, dont blame you at all i'd def be tagging along too!!

minimoocow - haha its funny isnt it, makes me giggle when mine is talking about my cycles etc as before it was always just damn is it that time already! :haha:. we were figuring it out and I should be ov around 17th december..and we have xmas parties every night from 15th to 20th!! so its going to be rather an odd one as usually at these parties i get pretty tipsy and hubby drives us home (via mcdonalds :blush:) for me to fall straight asleep when we get home in the early hours! 

my period should have started tuesday and its usually really regular. theres absolutely NO way im pg so am wondering where it is! wondering if stressy fortnight in work or way to excitement about ttc could have delayed it. so jealous minimoocow that you've got your last one..we're waiting til after my dec af (and counting down....:happydance:)

so excited its unbelievable but am a little bit :wacko: about the whole party thing as obviously a lot going on in december and wondering how i'm going to get away without drinking all over xmas and we're having a new years eve party (which we do every year) and wont be drinking then either! i'm not a big drinker at all, but xmas is my usual time to let my hair down..wondering if maybe i should make up something like antibiotics as i dont want to tell them all its because we're ttc but feel a bit weird doing that! what you all doing or are you just telling people? am i thinking into this too much :wacko:??!!

finally...thank GOD its friday tomorow!!!!! and the 11th at that :happydance: xxxx
ps. sorry for the rambling!!!


----------



## nightdaze

EmilyCJ said:


> so excited its unbelievable but am a little bit :wacko: about the whole party thing as obviously a lot going on in december and wondering how i'm going to get away without drinking all over xmas and we're having a new years eve party (which we do every year) and wont be drinking then either! i'm not a big drinker at all, but xmas is my usual time to let my hair down..wondering if maybe i should make up something like antibiotics as i dont want to tell them all its because we're ttc but feel a bit weird doing that! what you all doing or are you just telling people? am i thinking into this too much :wacko:??!!
> 
> finally...thank GOD its friday tomorow!!!!! and the 11th at that :happydance: xxxx
> ps. sorry for the rambling!!!

I don't think you are thinking about it too much at all!! It is going to be really hard for me as I am always the first one to crack open a bottle of wine with friends or family, especially over the holidays. I think I am going to have to tell a few white lies so that it isn't so obvious that I'm not drinking. We are going on a cruise over Christmas and I have already worked out that I will be the person to go to the bar to get drinks. I normally drink vodka water so I will just order water in a short glass and no one will know the difference! I plan to do the same thing at Christmas parties - I will mix up shots and drinks for everyone and just pour myself shots of juice. our group of friends can be a bunch of party animals so they will probably end up too drunk to notice that I am sober!

The only think that is going to be tough to fake is the glass of wine with dinner, especially if we are going out for dinner. I almost always have a glass (to keep my heart healthy of course!).


----------



## EmilyCJ

nightdaze said:


> I don't think you are thinking about it too much at all!! It is going to be really hard for me as I am always the first one to crack open a bottle of wine with friends or family, especially over the holidays. I think I am going to have to tell a few white lies so that it isn't so obvious that I'm not drinking. We are going on a cruise over Christmas and I have already worked out that I will be the person to go to the bar to get drinks. I normally drink vodka water so I will just order water in a short glass and no one will know the difference! I plan to do the same thing at Christmas parties - I will mix up shots and drinks for everyone and just pour myself shots of juice. our group of friends can be a bunch of party animals so they will probably end up too drunk to notice that I am sober!
> 
> The only think that is going to be tough to fake is the glass of wine with dinner, especially if we are going out for dinner. I almost always have a glass (to keep my heart healthy of course!).

Oh good glad its not just me! i was thinking that..vodka and orange juice is my drink when i'm out so i could just leave out the vodka and pretend..its the wine that i cant figure out a fake for! i suppose if i'm home i can just drink some non alcoholic schuler in a wine glass and pretend its regular..id just have to make sure i'm the one topping up the glasses!


----------



## minimoocow

I'm another one wondering about the drinking . . . is everyone giving up completely while TTC? I think I'm due to OV about 21st so that means a TWW over Xmas and New Year. Obviously I know you shouldn't drink while pregnant and cutting down while TTC is a good ideas but what about before you realise you are pregnant?


----------



## EmilyCJ

minimoocow said:


> I'm another one wondering about the drinking . . . is everyone giving up completely while TTC? I think I'm due to OV about 21st so that means a TWW over Xmas and New Year. Obviously I know you shouldn't drink while pregnant and cutting down while TTC is a good ideas but what about before you realise you are pregnant?

this was a major worry of mine and did a LOT of research. this is just what i've read in books and online and what my nurse told me..dont know exactly how accurate it is and i'm sure lots of people will say its fine and im sure in majority of cases it is. what i found out was its either all or nothing. and a lot of people said you were supposed to be 'safe' in that before you know time, but there was also a fair bit that said it could bring on a mc. so it wont harm the baby (as long as its not throughout preg obv!) and so will either have no effect or bring on a mc. dont know how accurate this is but after reading all the stuff about it and discussing with the nurse i feel i'd be happier just not drinking to be on the safe side. even though i'm sure its the minority i'm a bit scared of jinxing it. i may also be biased because i've seen a lot of children pass through the school i teach in with a lot of problems relating to their mothers drinking whilst preg and although i know these are extreme cases of continuous drinking throughout preg it still sscares the s**t out of me seeing how these poor kids are affected by something totally beyond their control :growlmad:. opps sorry gone off on a tangent!! i suppose my point is its up to the individual..many babies are conceived after a night of heavy drinking and many mums who arent ttc drink during first few weeks (my mum included) because they dont know they are pg and the babies will be fine. its just the 'what if?' that scares me but i'm a bit of a paranoid person!!!! sorry this isnt really much help :nope:...


----------



## Annie77

My friend and I were trying the same time for our 2nd babies and we went out the weekend before testing. It was our first month so I think we just didn't to get pregnant first time trying (I am only now starting to realise now after 4 pregnancies on 1st try that I am obviously blessed that way).

We both had a wee drink ie (a bottle of wine each) and kept the motto 'it just aint true til the line turn's blue!'

I stopped all alcohol the minute I got a BFP, though by my second baby I hardly drank alcohol except for the odd night out (every 3 months). I have read that excess alcohol can affect a 5 week old foetus but we are talking about an amount consumed on a binge - not 2-3 glasses of wine once per week.

I will be TTC around 5th December and have a christmas night out that friday. My plan is to explain that my daughter has a migraine and I have to be sober in case my husband needs me. I have another night out on 17th and hopefully I will have tested positive (11-12 dpo) or will just take the car anyway as it is some distance away


----------



## gaiagirl

I am by no means a heavy drinker, but I do enjoy beer and wine...especially lately with the knowledge of TTC coming up and having to give it up. 

While I am pretty confident that we go overboard with the no alcohol rules, and a glass of wine while pregnant is probably totally fine, I still won't drink while pregnant...However, before ovulation I would be ok with a few glasses of wine. I will probably abstain during the 2ww but then if AF shows her face I will DEFINITELY be reaching for the wine again. Lol. 

In reality, from CD 1 until implantation the likelihood of any effects is so incredibly low, but after implantation I can imagine heavy drinking could be an issue...


----------



## smawfl

Morning Lovely Dec/Jan Ladies!

It's the WEEKEND!! Yippee, hope you have wonderful ones!!

Ella - WELCOME to the thead!!!

In regards to drinking, luckily I'm not a big drinker anyway but I don't think I'll be touching any once we properly start TTC


----------



## hayley_m

Can i join pleaseeee? :)

im 24, and me and hubby been together just over 7 years!

am having a laparoscopy done on 1st dec, then we're goin to start trying again after!!! bring on 1st dec!!!!!! :D


----------



## Pusscat

Hi everyone :wave: - I'm a little late joining and December is only weeks away but I have been going over in my head all these things that you ladies have been talking about on this thread so I should join in!

AGE: 27
PARTNERS AGE: 28
TIME WITH PARTNER: Married 3 years, together 8 years 
CHILDREN ALREADY? no
BIRTHDAY: 29th Sept
HOLIDAYS PLANNED?: No

I'm not entirely sure whether we will be TTC in December or January. My main reason for waiting is that I don't want to have a baby in August as we have tickets for the Olympics and one of my best friends is getting married then and don't want to miss either! 

I also want a September or October baby as I'd like them to be one of the oldest in their year. Being a reception teacher, I know the difference this can often make. Obviously not all the time, but often summer born children seem just too little to be starting school the September after they turn 4. 

So it depends on how my cycle works out next month as to whether we TTC in December :shrug:. Does anyone know what date we would need to ovulate on to have a due date in September? Mid september to be on the safe side. I'm still not sure how these things are worked out.


----------



## EmilyCJ

Hello and welcome HayleyM :flower:!! good luck with laparoscopy. of course you can join us...we're all getting so excited decembers coming :happydance:!!! 

i just noticed my ticker says 4 weeks and a day..said to my hubby '4 weeks one day baby' and he said 'huh til what?' !!!!!!!! he must have clocked the look on my face cause he then said 'oohhhh til we ttc'! think its funny he uses the abvreviations :haha: 

Soooo ssoooo glad its friday :happydance:...been feeling really crappy and had rubbish week:cry:. hope its nice this weekend so i can escape outside somewhere with the dog..my dad and hubby are wallpapering upstairs tomorrow and id rather be out of the chaos:wacko:!! have a nice weekend ladies xxxx


----------



## EmilyCJ

Pusscat said:


> So it depends on how my cycle works out next month as to whether we TTC in December :shrug:. Does anyone know what date we would need to ovulate on to have a due date in September? Mid september to be on the safe side. I'm still not sure how these things are worked out.

Hi again :wave:!
I'm due my period first week dec so i should be ovulating around 18th dec and if we catch that cycle we'd be due 16th sept. we're very keen to have sept/oct baby too. theres loads of ovulation calanders/calculators online if you type it in to google. i've cross referenced pretty much all of them and they all agreed with my working out of dates. hope this helps :shrug:! xxx


----------



## Annie77

EmilyCJ said:


> Pusscat said:
> 
> 
> So it depends on how my cycle works out next month as to whether we TTC in December :shrug:. Does anyone know what date we would need to ovulate on to have a due date in September? Mid september to be on the safe side. I'm still not sure how these things are worked out.
> 
> Hi again :wave:!
> I'm due my period first week dec so i should be ovulating around 18th dec and if we catch that cycle we'd be due 16th sept. we're very keen to have sept/oct baby too. theres loads of ovulation calanders/calculators online if you type it in to google. i've cross referenced pretty much all of them and they all agreed with my working out of dates. hope this helps :shrug:! xxxClick to expand...

I am due to ovulate around 5th december so would be due around beg of sept but have to have sections 12 days early so it will be kate august if all goes well next month


----------



## minimoocow

EmilyCJ said:


> Pusscat said:
> 
> 
> So it depends on how my cycle works out next month as to whether we TTC in December :shrug:. Does anyone know what date we would need to ovulate on to have a due date in September? Mid september to be on the safe side. I'm still not sure how these things are worked out.
> 
> Hi again :wave:!
> I'm due my period first week dec so i should be ovulating around 18th dec and if we catch that cycle we'd be due 16th sept. we're very keen to have sept/oct baby too. theres loads of ovulation calanders/calculators online if you type it in to google. i've cross referenced pretty much all of them and they all agreed with my working out of dates. hope this helps :shrug:! xxxClick to expand...

Cool I'm due to OV about the same time (20th/21st Dec) so already decided on testing early on 1st Jan . . . new year, new baby would be fab. Obviously unlikely to happen but might as well dream!


----------



## EmilyCJ

minimoocow said:


> Cool I'm due to OV about the same time (20th/21st Dec) so already decided on testing early on 1st Jan . . . new year, new baby would be fab. Obviously unlikely to happen but might as well dream!

it could happen...think positive!! keep fingers (and toes) crossed :winkwink: that we all get our bfps and have a very happy start to 2012!!!!!


----------



## smawfl

hayley_m said:


> Can i join pleaseeee? :)
> 
> im 24, and me and hubby been together just over 7 years!
> 
> am having a laparoscopy done on 1st dec, then we're goin to start trying again after!!! bring on 1st dec!!!!!! :D

Welcome!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## gaiagirl

Hope everyone is having a good weekend :)

My DH and I are visiting family and friends in the town we grew up in this weekend (long weekend in Canada). We are staying at my parents place and it has just got me thinking of how nervous I will be when we come to visit in 2012 and tell them we are expecting! I'm sure they will be happy, but it just makes me nervous!!! 

Anyone else feel that way?


----------



## musicgal831

Hi everyone! I was originally planning on TTC in the new year, but DH had a change of heart, and we're starting in December! Figured I'd introduce myself and wish all of you lots of baby dust in advance! 

AGE: 30
PARTNERS AGE: 29
TIME WITH PARTNER: 10 years total, 2 years married
CHILDREN ALREADY? None
BIRTHDAY: August 31
HOLIDAYS PLANNED?: none right now, but maybe in the summer depending on when I get a BFP!


----------



## smawfl

musicgal831 said:


> Hi everyone! I was originally planning on TTC in the new year, but DH had a change of heart, and we're starting in December! Figured I'd introduce myself and wish all of you lots of baby dust in advance!
> 
> AGE: 30
> PARTNERS AGE: 29
> TIME WITH PARTNER: 10 years total, 2 years married
> CHILDREN ALREADY? None
> BIRTHDAY: August 31
> HOLIDAYS PLANNED?: none right now, but maybe in the summer depending on when I get a BFP!

Welcome Musicgal!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Bambi1985

Welcome to all the new ladies :hugs:


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Lovely to see the group growing - welcome all new ladies! 
It's also great to see that it's nearly the middle of November! I was really scared that this month was going to be a 'go-slow' but it's flying! Wooo hooooo... Please don't slow down now I've said that! 

Hope everyone is well! Nearly there girls! Here's hoping we'll be going over to the first tri thread together! Nothing wrong with positivity ey! :thumbup:


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Good luck to you all in december <3


----------



## Pusscat

Thanks for the advice EmilyCJ. I'm due to ovulate any day now, I'm a day overdue looking at my past cycles (I've only had 2 after stopping the pill.) So if I have ovulated today I'll be due to OV in December at around the same time as my cycles have been 30/31 days. So that would make it Dec 13th, with a due date September 4th :wacko: Hmmmm, what to do?! If my cycle is maybe a few days longer this month then I might go for it in December :happydance: I know another month waiting won't kill me and I really should wait to be super sure I get a September or October baby.

:comp: I just googled % of babies born on their due date and.... 

Statistically, about 4-5% of babies are born on their due date. Around 80% of babies come sometime 2 weeks before to 2 weeks after the due date. So, statistically, 85% of babies come at 38-42 weeks. 40 weeks is average, so just about as many babies come before as come after. For first time moms, it is a slightly higher percentage of babies that come after their due dates. A due date is simply a best guess estimate of when a baby might be born. The average gestation of 40 weeks (counted from the first day of the last period) is based on the assumption that the woman has an exact 28 day menstrual cycle and ovulated on day 14. Few women are that exact and all babies will need varying lengths of time to reach the level of development where they can signal mom's body that they are ready to be born.


Damn it!!


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Pusscat said:


> Thanks for the advice EmilyCJ. I'm due to ovulate any day now, I'm a day overdue looking at my past cycles (I've only had 2 after stopping the pill.) So if I have ovulated today I'll be due to OV in December at around the same time as my cycles have been 30/31 days. So that would make it Dec 13th, with a due date September 4th :wacko: Hmmmm, what to do?! If my cycle is maybe a few days longer this month then I might go for it in December :happydance: I know another month waiting won't kill me and I really should wait to be super sure I get a September or October baby.
> 
> :comp: I just googled % of babies born on their due date and....
> 
> Statistically, about 4-5% of babies are born on their due date. Around 80% of babies come sometime 2 weeks before to 2 weeks after the due date. So, statistically, 85% of babies come at 38-42 weeks. 40 weeks is average, so just about as many babies come before as come after. For first time moms, it is a slightly higher percentage of babies that come after their due dates. A due date is simply a best guess estimate of when a baby might be born. The average gestation of 40 weeks (counted from the first day of the last period) is based on the assumption that the woman has an exact 28 day menstrual cycle and ovulated on day 14. Few women are that exact and all babies will need varying lengths of time to reach the level of development where they can signal mom's body that they are ready to be born.
> 
> 
> Damn it!!

I'm completely with you on the... To wait an extra month or not to wait an extra month??? I too would love a September baby!

I actually can't wait any longer though! I'd just be grateful for a happy and healthy 9 months! 

Sorry if I've missed it - what are your reasons for wanting a Sept/Oct baby?


----------



## smawfl

Morning All

Hope everyone had a good weekend!

I cant remember whether I said but I ended up sucumbing to FF and went for the VIP membership! HAs anyone else got it?

I did a 90 day offer so hopefully that will be enough for me to monitor my cycle closely now then while actively TTC then get :BFP:

Fingers crossed!


----------



## gaiagirl

smawfl said:


> Morning All
> 
> Hope everyone had a good weekend!
> 
> I cant remember whether I said but I ended up sucumbing to FF and went for the VIP membership! HAs anyone else got it?
> 
> I did a 90 day offer so hopefully that will be enough for me to monitor my cycle closely now then while actively TTC then get :BFP:
> 
> Fingers crossed!

Yup, I got sucked in too! I am not TTC until the Jan cycle, so I may even have to pay again :wacko:


----------



## smawfl

gaiagirl said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> Morning All
> 
> Hope everyone had a good weekend!
> 
> I cant remember whether I said but I ended up sucumbing to FF and went for the VIP membership! HAs anyone else got it?
> 
> I did a 90 day offer so hopefully that will be enough for me to monitor my cycle closely now then while actively TTC then get :BFP:
> 
> Fingers crossed!
> 
> Yup, I got sucked in too! I am not TTC until the Jan cycle, so I may even have to pay again :wacko:Click to expand...

Have you seen the referral section? I managed to get a few extra days (or weeks) but referring (just sent to my many email addresses!!)


----------



## gaiagirl

smawfl said:


> gaiagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> Morning All
> 
> Hope everyone had a good weekend!
> 
> I cant remember whether I said but I ended up sucumbing to FF and went for the VIP membership! HAs anyone else got it?
> 
> I did a 90 day offer so hopefully that will be enough for me to monitor my cycle closely now then while actively TTC then get :BFP:
> 
> Fingers crossed!
> 
> Yup, I got sucked in too! I am not TTC until the Jan cycle, so I may even have to pay again :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen the referral section? I managed to get a few extra days (or weeks) but referring (just sent to my many email addresses!!)Click to expand...

That could be a good plan, but I don't really know anyone who is TTC or thinking about it at the moment :) 

Emailing that out feels a bit too much like a TTC announcement! LOL.


----------



## smawfl

gaiagirl said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gaiagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> Morning All
> 
> Hope everyone had a good weekend!
> 
> I cant remember whether I said but I ended up sucumbing to FF and went for the VIP membership! HAs anyone else got it?
> 
> I did a 90 day offer so hopefully that will be enough for me to monitor my cycle closely now then while actively TTC then get :BFP:
> 
> Fingers crossed!
> 
> Yup, I got sucked in too! I am not TTC until the Jan cycle, so I may even have to pay again :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen the referral section? I managed to get a few extra days (or weeks) but referring (just sent to my many email addresses!!)Click to expand...
> 
> That could be a good plan, but I don't really know anyone who is TTC or thinking about it at the moment :)
> 
> Emailing that out feels a bit too much like a TTC announcement! LOL.Click to expand...

LOL nooooo I mean I emailed it out to my own email addresses! (I have quite a few!)


----------



## gaiagirl

smawfl said:


> gaiagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gaiagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> Morning All
> 
> Hope everyone had a good weekend!
> 
> I cant remember whether I said but I ended up sucumbing to FF and went for the VIP membership! HAs anyone else got it?
> 
> I did a 90 day offer so hopefully that will be enough for me to monitor my cycle closely now then while actively TTC then get :BFP:
> 
> Fingers crossed!
> 
> Yup, I got sucked in too! I am not TTC until the Jan cycle, so I may even have to pay again :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen the referral section? I managed to get a few extra days (or weeks) but referring (just sent to my many email addresses!!)Click to expand...
> 
> That could be a good plan, but I don't really know anyone who is TTC or thinking about it at the moment :)
> 
> Emailing that out feels a bit too much like a TTC announcement! LOL.Click to expand...
> 
> LOL nooooo I mean I emailed it out to my own email addresses! (I have quite a few!)Click to expand...


Hahaha, OK that makes much more sense!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smawfl

gaiagirl said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gaiagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gaiagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> Morning All
> 
> Hope everyone had a good weekend!
> 
> I cant remember whether I said but I ended up sucumbing to FF and went for the VIP membership! HAs anyone else got it?
> 
> I did a 90 day offer so hopefully that will be enough for me to monitor my cycle closely now then while actively TTC then get :BFP:
> 
> Fingers crossed!
> 
> Yup, I got sucked in too! I am not TTC until the Jan cycle, so I may even have to pay again :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen the referral section? I managed to get a few extra days (or weeks) but referring (just sent to my many email addresses!!)Click to expand...
> 
> That could be a good plan, but I don't really know anyone who is TTC or thinking about it at the moment :)
> 
> Emailing that out feels a bit too much like a TTC announcement! LOL.Click to expand...
> 
> LOL nooooo I mean I emailed it out to my own email addresses! (I have quite a few!)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahaha, OK that makes much more sense!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

:thumbup:


----------



## Pusscat

FeelSoBlessed said:


> Pusscat said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice EmilyCJ. I'm due to ovulate any day now, I'm a day overdue looking at my past cycles (I've only had 2 after stopping the pill.) So if I have ovulated today I'll be due to OV in December at around the same time as my cycles have been 30/31 days. So that would make it Dec 13th, with a due date September 4th :wacko: Hmmmm, what to do?! If my cycle is maybe a few days longer this month then I might go for it in December :happydance: I know another month waiting won't kill me and I really should wait to be super sure I get a September or October baby.
> 
> :comp: I just googled % of babies born on their due date and....
> 
> Statistically, about 4-5% of babies are born on their due date. Around 80% of babies come sometime 2 weeks before to 2 weeks after the due date. So, statistically, 85% of babies come at 38-42 weeks. 40 weeks is average, so just about as many babies come before as come after. For first time moms, it is a slightly higher percentage of babies that come after their due dates. A due date is simply a best guess estimate of when a baby might be born. The average gestation of 40 weeks (counted from the first day of the last period) is based on the assumption that the woman has an exact 28 day menstrual cycle and ovulated on day 14. Few women are that exact and all babies will need varying lengths of time to reach the level of development where they can signal mom's body that they are ready to be born.
> 
> 
> Damn it!!
> 
> I'm completely with you on the... To wait an extra month or not to wait an extra month??? I too would love a September baby!
> 
> I actually can't wait any longer though! I'd just be grateful for a happy and healthy 9 months!
> 
> Sorry if I've missed it - what are your reasons for wanting a Sept/Oct baby?Click to expand...

I'm glad I'm not the only one sending myself crazy with this :wacko:! I totally agree though, once I'm pregnant all I will be hoping for is a great pregnancy and I'm sure all this decision making will seem really silly. BUT, I do have my reasons! I'm a teacher and I teach children as they start their first year of school (reception) and I can often see a difference in the youngest and the oldest children. At that age, there is such a vast difference in readiness for school, from a child who might only have just turned 4, and a 5 year old. But that isn't always the case and many summer borns do just as well as autumn borns. But if I can give my baby an extra advantage by being one of the older ones then I feel I should. 

Other reasons for avoiding giving birth in August is I've got things planned that I don't want to miss if possible!

And also, being a teacher, if I'm due at the beginning of September it would work out very well for maternaty leave, as I could be paid for the summer holidays and then take just a short bit of maternaty leave before the birth, leaving more mat. leave for after the birth.

So that's me! What about you?


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Pusscat said:


> FeelSoBlessed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pusscat said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice EmilyCJ. I'm due to ovulate any day now, I'm a day overdue looking at my past cycles (I've only had 2 after stopping the pill.) So if I have ovulated today I'll be due to OV in December at around the same time as my cycles have been 30/31 days. So that would make it Dec 13th, with a due date September 4th :wacko: Hmmmm, what to do?! If my cycle is maybe a few days longer this month then I might go for it in December :happydance: I know another month waiting won't kill me and I really should wait to be super sure I get a September or October baby.
> 
> :comp: I just googled % of babies born on their due date and....
> 
> Statistically, about 4-5% of babies are born on their due date. Around 80% of babies come sometime 2 weeks before to 2 weeks after the due date. So, statistically, 85% of babies come at 38-42 weeks. 40 weeks is average, so just about as many babies come before as come after. For first time moms, it is a slightly higher percentage of babies that come after their due dates. A due date is simply a best guess estimate of when a baby might be born. The average gestation of 40 weeks (counted from the first day of the last period) is based on the assumption that the woman has an exact 28 day menstrual cycle and ovulated on day 14. Few women are that exact and all babies will need varying lengths of time to reach the level of development where they can signal mom's body that they are ready to be born.
> 
> 
> Damn it!!
> 
> I'm completely with you on the... To wait an extra month or not to wait an extra month??? I too would love a September baby!
> 
> I actually can't wait any longer though! I'd just be grateful for a happy and healthy 9 months!
> 
> Sorry if I've missed it - what are your reasons for wanting a Sept/Oct baby?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad I'm not the only one sending myself crazy with this :wacko:! I totally agree though, once I'm pregnant all I will be hoping for is a great pregnancy and I'm sure all this decision making will seem really silly. BUT, I do have my reasons! I'm a teacher and I teach children as they start their first year of school (reception) and I can often see a difference in the youngest and the oldest children. At that age, there is such a vast difference in readiness for school, from a child who might only have just turned 4, and a 5 year old. But that isn't always the case and many summer borns do just as well as autumn borns. But if I can give my baby an extra advantage by being one of the older ones then I feel I should.
> 
> Other reasons for avoiding giving birth in August is I've got things planned that I don't want to miss if possible!
> 
> And also, being a teacher, if I'm due at the beginning of September it would work out very well for maternaty leave, as I could be paid for the summer holidays and then take just a short bit of maternaty leave before the birth, leaving more mat. leave for after the birth.
> 
> So that's me! What about you?Click to expand...

Completely understand where you're coming from! I'm also a teacher - secondary! :wacko:

When I conceived first time round - my edd would have been May. Although Sept babies work out best for us in terms of maternity, being the oldest, etc... I was just so so chuffed! 
After my MC - I didn't want to TTC immediately, I'm not a charter but I just wanted to know where my cycle was at and thought two normal cycles would give me peace of mind. 
So... After the two months of normal cycles, if I was TTC this month and been fortunate enough to have been successful straight away, I would be due August. 

Part of me wondered whether that was a shallow reason to hold off... as I'd give anything to a) still be pregnant with my angel and b) to be able to fulfil a happy and healthy 9 months anytime throughout the year.

I just can't wait until Jan - I am just MEGA BROODY! If I was so lucky to conceive immediately and the baby was born in August, I'd still be over the moon and accept that that was the plan for me!

I do make myself laugh trying to convince my DH that... Little Johnny is really clever, he was born in September!! How funny :winkwink: I blame the teacher in us. 

Wishing you lots and lots of luck when you decide the time is right. I think as teachers we're used to control and organisation - and this is in no way in our hands - scary times! Lol! :dohh:


----------



## Pusscat

I can't imagine how it feels to MC and I pray I never know :hugs: 

You are so right, as teachers so much of what we do is planned down to the last minute so it is only natural to try and plan this next stage of our lives. That's probably why I enjoy charting so much, I feel happy knowing exactly what's going on inside me and feel it will help me feel more in control when it comes to TTC. But that's about all I can do. It is scary not being in control!

Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months when your time comes :thumbup:


----------



## EmilyCJ

Hi lades
its funny reading you two talking about september babies as i am a teacher and although i do like the way a sept baby would fit maternity leave wise, its my hubby who has always always had a thing against summer birthdays!! i agree with what you say about school years...last sept i had some who were only a couple of weeks into being 4 and have had 2 turn 5 already this term and i can tell the difference. hubby's objection is more around the 16, 17, 18 mark...

I've done a lot of research into what i need to do to get ready for ttc. i came off the pill about 6 months ago, started taking folic acid and pregnancy multivitamins and doing more exercise because i am usually so shattered after work i cant be bothered doing anything! another thing i read was that i need to make sure i'm up to date with my measles mumps rubella jabs because if i got any when pregnant it would be very bad. so about a month ago i went to see the nurse at my gp to talk about beginning to ttc around xmas and she booked me in today after work for my mmr injection. however when i got there i was made to feel really stupid as she actually said 'why do you think you need one is it just something you've come up with in your head'. so i explained (as i did last month) and said i'd read it in quite a few books. she then told me you cant really believe what you read etc and when she realized i wasnt on the pill or implant she refused to give it to me because although we always use condoms i may be pregnant and if it was yest that i conceived it wouldnt show up on a test. i tried explaining that we havent had chance to have sex for 2 weeks anyway but there we go. so i'm just going to keep my fingers crossed that i dont get it..and im sure itl be fine, just a bit annoyed she made me feel stupid when i thought i was doing the right thing trying to prepare my body as much as possible. especially as she didnt say any of that 3 weeks ago!!! sorry for the rant just feeling a bit p****d off!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## smawfl

EmilyCJ said:


> Hi lades
> its funny reading you two talking about september babies as i am a teacher and although i do like the way a sept baby would fit maternity leave wise, its my hubby who has always always had a thing against summer birthdays!! i agree with what you say about school years...last sept i had some who were only a couple of weeks into being 4 and have had 2 turn 5 already this term and i can tell the difference. hubby's objection is more around the 16, 17, 18 mark...
> 
> I've done a lot of research into what i need to do to get ready for ttc. i came off the pill about 6 months ago, started taking folic acid and pregnancy multivitamins and doing more exercise because i am usually so shattered after work i cant be bothered doing anything! another thing i read was that i need to make sure i'm up to date with my measles mumps rubella jabs because if i got any when pregnant it would be very bad. so about a month ago i went to see the nurse at my gp to talk about beginning to ttc around xmas and she booked me in today after work for my mmr injection. however when i got there i was made to feel really stupid as she actually said 'why do you think you need one is it just something you've come up with in your head'. so i explained (as i did last month) and said i'd read it in quite a few books. she then told me you cant really believe what you read etc and when she realized i wasnt on the pill or implant she refused to give it to me because although we always use condoms i may be pregnant and if it was yest that i conceived it wouldnt show up on a test. i tried explaining that we havent had chance to have sex for 2 weeks anyway but there we go. so i'm just going to keep my fingers crossed that i dont get it..and im sure itl be fine, just a bit annoyed she made me feel stupid when i thought i was doing the right thing trying to prepare my body as much as possible. especially as she didnt say any of that 3 weeks ago!!! sorry for the rant just feeling a bit p****d off!!!! :growlmad:


That's awful!! Can you see someone else?


----------



## EmilyCJ

well i've only been registered at this surgery for a couple of months as we lived few miles away before and i had a docs there. feel so frustrated!! now am thinking what is it going to be like when we do get pg!!! 

on the up side my ttc date is almost here so i'm focussing on that. the only little niggle is that my best friend has polycycstic ovaries and finds out tomorrow what fertility treatments are available to her...we keep joking about how fun it'd be to be pg together. especially as we work in the same classroom!! but in the back of our minds we know how much more difficult it could be for her with all of her medical problems and that worries me slightly if i catch straight away as she's been trying for 2 years already how hard itl be for her...


----------



## minimoocow

I'm another hoping for a Sept baby. Its been drummed into me since birth since my mum was a primary school teacher!!!

Anyway . . . we are down to days now woo hoo!

EmilyCJ - are you sure you aren't covered anyway? I had a rubella jab at school and measles at uni (due to outbreak that year) which is supposed to cover you for life I was told. I think these were routine so you might have had them? I also had mumps as a child so should be immune but again its a standard vacine now. How horrible to make you feel stupid about it though - that's really not necessary


----------



## Annie77

EmilyCJ said:


> well i've only been registered at this surgery for a couple of months as we lived few miles away before and i had a docs there. feel so frustrated!! now am thinking what is it going to be like when we do get pg!!!
> 
> on the up side my ttc date is almost here so i'm focussing on that. the only little niggle is that my best friend has polycycstic ovaries and finds out tomorrow what fertility treatments are available to her...we keep joking about how fun it'd be to be pg together. especially as we work in the same classroom!! but in the back of our minds we know how much more difficult it could be for her with all of her medical problems and that worries me slightly if i catch straight away as she's been trying for 2 years already how hard itl be for her...

My friend started to TTC after I fell pregnant with my daughter - she had been planning to move to NZ with work but then decided she wanted a family seeing as I was also going to be a mum. However, things didn't happen for her due to probs with husband's sperm. By the time she fell pregnant through a rough IVF regime I had one toddler, a miscarriage and was 15 weeks pregnant with my 2nd daughter. I felt so guilty and hadn't actually told her I was pregnant with 2nd as she hyperovulated when I reached 10-12 weeks and I didn't want to make her feel worse.
On a more positive note, she fell pregnant 10mths after her first daughter was born - without IVF.


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

EmilyCJ said:


> Hi lades
> its funny reading you two talking about september babies as i am a teacher and although i do like the way a sept baby would fit maternity leave wise, its my hubby who has always always had a thing against summer birthdays!! i agree with what you say about school years...last sept i had some who were only a couple of weeks into being 4 and have had 2 turn 5 already this term and i can tell the difference. hubby's objection is more around the 16, 17, 18 mark...
> 
> I've done a lot of research into what i need to do to get ready for ttc. i came off the pill about 6 months ago, started taking folic acid and pregnancy multivitamins and doing more exercise because i am usually so shattered after work i cant be bothered doing anything! another thing i read was that i need to make sure i'm up to date with my measles mumps rubella jabs because if i got any when pregnant it would be very bad. so about a month ago i went to see the nurse at my gp to talk about beginning to ttc around xmas and she booked me in today after work for my mmr injection. however when i got there i was made to feel really stupid as she actually said 'why do you think you need one is it just something you've come up with in your head'. so i explained (as i did last month) and said i'd read it in quite a few books. she then told me you cant really believe what you read etc and when she realized i wasnt on the pill or implant she refused to give it to me because although we always use condoms i may be pregnant and if it was yest that i conceived it wouldnt show up on a test. i tried explaining that we havent had chance to have sex for 2 weeks anyway but there we go. so i'm just going to keep my fingers crossed that i dont get it..and im sure itl be fine, just a bit annoyed she made me feel stupid when i thought i was doing the right thing trying to prepare my body as much as possible. especially as she didnt say any of that 3 weeks ago!!! sorry for the rant just feeling a bit p****d off!!!! :growlmad:

I wouldn't let anyone stop you on your quest to get as prepared as possible. Even if that means getting a second opinion about the jab. 
I'm also trying to prepare my body as best as I can and feel much better for it.
I work out very often and now have DH and Mum going on at me that I need to slow down, when I conceive - take it easy for the first 12 weeks... Etc etc. 
I read about exercising whilst pregnant and got the impression that I could continue providing it wasn't new and that I didn't do any ab workouts, etc. After my MC, I think I'm going to take their advice this time round and just chill out a bit :coffee:

Hope you manage to sort out your jab :thumbup: Wishing you lots of luck over the coming weeks! We're nearly there!!! :happydance:


----------



## smawfl

LOL I would love a September baby and I'm not a teacher! :D

xx


----------



## smawfl

Another common theme along this thread... first we had synchronised holidays, then birthdays... and now jobs!

Heheh I love how we're all so similar and in the same boat, it's great to have found this place and somewhere to chat with all you lovely ladies!


----------



## EmilyCJ

minimoocow - my mum said she thought thought i'd had it before starting school but according to my medical records i never had the booster for some reason..i'm sure i'll be fine without it though! (touch wood)

i've always had horrible experiences with smear tests because i have a retroverted uterus and that makes it really difficult for them to see, so i wanted to speak to them about it and see if it would make any difference conceiving or giving birth but they just said to go and have sex and see! so much for reassurance :dohh:! any of you know anything about it??

smawlf - i think its so funny we have so many things in common! weird or what!? but you forgot perhaps the most important common theme... we can all count down our ttc date in weeks not months :happydance:!!!

Annie77 - thanks for your story, must have been hard. my friend has been put on clomid now (amongst other meds) and the doc seemed quite positive that they could catch in the first cycle! so she's over the moon and i'm really happy for her. except the doc told them its the 'tesco drug' because apparently its 'buy one get one free'! so she's much more likely to have multiple births!


not long now girls :winkwink: xxxx


----------



## minimoocow

EmilyCJ said:


> i've always had horrible experiences with smear tests because i have a retroverted uterus and that makes it really difficult for them to see, so i wanted to speak to them about it and see if it would make any difference conceiving or giving birth but they just said to go and have sex and see! so much for reassurance :dohh:! any of you know anything about it??
> 
> smawlf - i think its so funny we have so many things in common! weird or what!? but you forgot perhaps the most important common theme... we can all count down our ttc date in weeks not months :happydance:!!!

OMG another coincidence . . . I too have retroverted uterus making smear tests really unpleasent . . . the nurse that did it this time was great. She used a long instrument (forget what they are called?!) and then told me to lay with my hands under my bum - really helped - no fiddling about or pain. Obviously not the best experience in the world but given how horrible it was the previous 2 times and how un-relaxed I was it was much better!

In terms of babies it worried me too but the nurse said it was more common in women that have already given birth and didn't make any difference at all as it naturally moved about i.e. me shifting position by putting my hands under my bum made it in the "right" place for a smear . . . although DH might get suspicious if I assume this position for BD'ing!!!:rofl:

MMC

PS its now ok to count down in days :happydance:


----------



## minimoocow

Also see here:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Retroverted_uterus

"Uterine position has no effect on fertility.[citation needed] A tipped uterus will usually right itself during the 10th to 12th week of pregnancy."


----------



## smawfl

More coincidences on the thread... spooky!!

So quick question for you all... that dates on your TTC ticker, is that the Cycle Day after your AF, or is it the AF day of the Dec cycle?

Mine is the day after AF is expected in my Dec cycle.. wish it was earlier!!


----------



## EmilyCJ

oh thanks minimoocow!! my mother in law told me she had a tilted cervix and that was fine but i didnt know if a retroverted uterus was the same kind of thing!?! seee thats all the nurse had to say yest! uggh i'm only 23 but i've had about 7 smear tests because they can never find it and make me bleed so then they cant get a sample.i will def remember the under the bum trick! (i wonder if that would be the best way to ttc then?! help them get round there!? sorry :blush: tmi i know!) so after all that i have to go home and go back another day! the last time when they finally managed to get a sample i had 4 people in there trying to do it...was quuite an odd moment lying on the table legs wide open and 4 strangers down there with a light 'it must be here somewhere' with the huge speculum! very embarrassing but i'm sure after i have my baby i'll be so used to it i wont care who sees what!

smawfl - my ticker is set for 10th december (25 days :winkwink:!!) which is supposed to be the day after the last day of my period. however my period is a week late yesterday so its going to totally throw off all my dates :growlmad:!!!! hope it doesnt make my dec period later cause i really dont want to have to wait (even if its only another week)! 

ps. what does your name mean if you dont mind me asking??


----------



## gaiagirl

My ticker is for Jan 1st, and I'm not sure but I might not get AF until about Jan 5...so in reality it's even LATER than the ticker.

Time feels like it's going soooooooooo slow! Argh!


----------



## musicgal831

I'm a little behind in the conversation, but I'm a teacher as well...and we're praying for a September baby for the same reasons! Actually, I'd like it if I only had to be back at work for a week before going on mat leave ;) It is also much easier to leave a class in the first few weeks rather than months into the school year. DH isn't the happiest about sharing his birthday though (his is on the 26th). He's starting to get over it though!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hello Ladies!

I'm new and wanted to join WTT until December!

The only thing is...we had an oops and I had some wierd symptoms these past 2 weeks :S


----------



## smawfl

Morning December Darlings!

How are we this chilly morning?!

*EmilyCJ *- Imn regards to my name.. I actually signed up ages ago, not actually intending to actively post here and so when I signed up I basically went djsoaoudasfh on the keyboard and hit the first few keys that came to my fingertips! THEN when I actually wanted to start posting later on I thought oh I actuall already have an account so I then started using it. I had asked ADMIN to change my name but they havent as yes and I asked AGES ago.. So in short, my name doesn't mean a thing!! I'm tempted to not change it now as you all know me as this now and don't want to be forgotten / confused if I change my name! 

*Gaiagirl *- I'm the same, I've a feeling my AF will be later so push my TTC date later too.. booo!

*Musicgal831* - WELCOME!!! Another teacher among us! We are going to have really smart kids!! I'm not a teacher so I'm expecting but wouldn't it be funny if we all had a cyber online classroom for all our kids! LOL

*Breaking Dawn*- WELCOME!!! What symptoms have you had? Have you taken a test yet?


Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## Ella

Hello ladies, sorry I've not been around much, been off work this week with a stomach bug and it's making me feel really dizzy, not been up to coming on the laptop much! :(

Can't believe how many of you are teachers! :) Took my last pill today so hopefully my body will regulate in time for Dec, last time I came off my pill I had my real period within a week of my fake bleed so FX!


----------



## smawfl

Ella said:


> Hello ladies, sorry I've not been around much, been off work this week with a stomach bug and it's making me feel really dizzy, not been up to coming on the laptop much! :(
> 
> Can't believe how many of you are teachers! :) Took my last pill today so hopefully my body will regulate in time for Dec, last time I came off my pill I had my real period within a week of my fake bleed so FX!

Hi Ella, hope you feel better soon!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

*smawfl*

Thanks for the welcome note!

Well, it was wierd: I had nausea and vomiting(once), very sore boobs and they were larger and nipples were sensitive. 

Then yesterday I had brown pink spotting and then pinkish cm. AF was due today and she arrived as usual. But I never have the day before stuff happen. So yesterday I was really confused, but I guess if AF is here today the all this stuff was nothing!

Which means I'm WTT until DEC or more like 10 days from today :)


----------



## gaiagirl

Breaking Dawn said:


> *smawfl*
> 
> Thanks for the welcome note!
> 
> Well, it was wierd: I had nausea and vomiting(once), very sore boobs and they were larger and nipples were sensitive.
> 
> Then yesterday I had brown pink spotting and then pinkish cm. AF was due today and she arrived as usual. But I never have the day before stuff happen. So yesterday I was really confused, but I guess if AF is here today the all this stuff was nothing!
> 
> Which means I'm WTT until DEC or more like 10 days from today :)


Hi! Welcome :)

Did you recently stop taking birth control pill or some other type of contraceptive? I don't get many symptoms either, but definitely have had more since coming off bcp!

10 days! That is so exciting, I still have to wait until like the END of January...I'll be following everyone's exciting progress until then :flower:


----------



## EmilyCJ

smawfl said:


> *EmilyCJ *- Imn regards to my name.. I actually signed up ages ago, not actually intending to actively post here and so when I signed up I basically went djsoaoudasfh on the keyboard and hit the first few keys that came to my fingertips! THEN when I actually wanted to start posting later on I thought oh I actuall already have an account so I then started using it. I had asked ADMIN to change my name but they havent as yes and I asked AGES ago.. So in short, my name doesn't mean a thing!! I'm tempted to not change it now as you all know me as this now and don't want to be forgotten / confused if I change my name!

smawfl- how random!! glad i asked now! id have never thought to do that..it took me ages because everything i picked was already taken!!

breaking dawn - 10 days?!?!! wow!!!

welcome to the newbies!

on weds afternoons the parents/grandparents/carers of the children in my class are supposed to come in to spend the afternoon with us all together, its meant to be so that they can learn how to talk to and deal with their children (think its a tad patronising myself, as im 23 and childless!! but they do need it help) and the kids love it as for most of them its the only time they get attention from them, but it is soo stressful!!!! most of them gel really well but theres 2 that really go out of their way to be awkward and i do just wish they would stay at home if they cant be bothered for the sake of their children... so i am very glad to be at home on my sofa with cake and a snoring dog!!

hows everybodys wednesdays??

ps. my period still hasnt shown up!! been going over my dates again and im def right. a week and a day late now. typical just when i really do need it on time! dont want to have to wait longer :nope:!


----------



## smawfl

EmilyCJ said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> *EmilyCJ *- Imn regards to my name.. I actually signed up ages ago, not actually intending to actively post here and so when I signed up I basically went djsoaoudasfh on the keyboard and hit the first few keys that came to my fingertips! THEN when I actually wanted to start posting later on I thought oh I actuall already have an account so I then started using it. I had asked ADMIN to change my name but they havent as yes and I asked AGES ago.. So in short, my name doesn't mean a thing!! I'm tempted to not change it now as you all know me as this now and don't want to be forgotten / confused if I change my name!
> 
> smawfl- how random!! glad i asked now! id have never thought to do that..it took me ages because everything i picked was already taken!!
> 
> breaking dawn - 10 days?!?!! wow!!!
> 
> welcome to the newbies!
> 
> on weds afternoons the parents/grandparents/carers of the children in my class are supposed to come in to spend the afternoon with us all together, its meant to be so that they can learn how to talk to and deal with their children (think its a tad patronising myself, as im 23 and childless!! but they do need it help) and the kids love it as for most of them its the only time they get attention from them, but it is soo stressful!!!! most of them gel really well but theres 2 that really go out of their way to be awkward and i do just wish they would stay at home if they cant be bothered for the sake of their children... so i am very glad to be at home on my sofa with cake and a snoring dog!!
> 
> hows everybodys wednesdays??
> 
> ps. my period still hasnt shown up!! been going over my dates again and im def right. a week and a day late now. typical just when i really do need it on time! dont want to have to wait longer :nope:!Click to expand...

Hiya!

Yeah my name is random.. the amount of times I've tried to log in and put the wf and l the wrong way round I've lost count! I suppose I'm lucky I didn't pick something long like hdhuohdohf! LOL!

My Wednesday has been sooo slow! Almost hometime now though!!

Emily - remind me again, have you recently come of BC?


----------



## smawfl

I think we need another sort of getting to know you game girls? What do you think.. something to help these last few weeks / days go by quicker?!

We can keep posting our usual lovely chatter, but at the end - or the begining of your post ask someone a question.. then the next person to post answers it, then asks another question.

What do you think? Feel free to ignore me if it's a rubbish idea, have been quite bored today so need something to keep my mind of things!!

If you're up for it, my question is:

*What is your favourite type of cuisine?*


----------



## nightdaze

Good Idea Smawfl. My favourite type of food is Thai food...mmmm....

So...I wanted to write to say that I think I will be heading over to TTC. I hope you don't mind me posting this here! AF started today so after she is gone DH and I are going to get down to business! Yay! Just want to say thanks thanks thanks to all of you lovelies for being so supportive. I can't wait to see you all over in TTC, can we start another thread that we can all join so we can keep on supporting eachother?!

Now for my question...hmmm...what is the last movie that made you cry?


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Italian cuisine all the way! 

Hello ladies. Hope you've had a good day... Nearly there! Woooo hoooo!! :happydance:

In my attempts to stay positive and optimistic, I just know I'm going to be mortified if it takes long TTC. I really take my hat off to all those ladies who have been trying for a long time - they're so much stronger than I am. 

I was super lucky when I conceived with my angel in terms of this being the first month trying - but that leaves me mega scared now, I know I'll be worrying. I am officially obsessed with wanting to be a mama. Need to calm and breathe don't I? Yes I do! Ha!

Erm, question (love games I do - couldn't join in with the ticker question but waiting for period end of nov... Then I'm away :sex: woooo hooo!!)

What's your favourite genre of music?


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

nightdaze said:


> Good Idea Smawfl. My favourite type of food is Thai food...mmmm....
> 
> So...I wanted to write to say that I think I will be heading over to TTC. I hope you don't mind me posting this here! AF started today so after she is gone DH and I are going to get down to business! Yay! Just want to say thanks thanks thanks to all of you lovelies for being so supportive. I can't wait to see you all over in TTC, can we start another thread that we can all join so we can keep on supporting eachother?!
> 
> Now for my question...hmmm...what is the last movie that made you cry?

Nooooo - man down! Does that mean you're leaving us? You'll have to let us know what thread. Wishing you lots and lots of :dust:

There's 2 questions floating now! :dohh:


----------



## nightdaze

I will still pop back in here and see how you ladies are getting on - and offer some wrods of encouragement if I am not too frustrated with myself. I thought this morning (after AF arrived) that this will probably be the last time I am happy to see her for who knows how long!!

I will start us a new thread over in TTC #1 once a few more of us are over there. Maybe I will call it 'The Decemberists'!

I will answer your question - I love Alternative Folk, probably my favourite!

New question - favourite tv show?


----------



## EmilyCJ

nightdaze said:


> I will still pop back in here and see how you ladies are getting on - and offer some wrods of encouragement if I am not too frustrated with myself. I thought this morning (after AF arrived) that this will probably be the last time I am happy to see her for who knows how long!!
> 
> I will start us a new thread over in TTC #1 once a few more of us are over there. Maybe I will call it 'The Decemberists'!
> 
> I will answer your question - I love Alternative Folk, probably my favourite!
> 
> New question - favourite tv show?

hiya nightdaze havent seen you in a while!! congratulations on the move to ttc!!! yes definately need to reincarnate the december darlings in ttc!! i'm not set to start until around the 10th but i may sneak over a week early with the rest of you!! 

smawfl - nope i came off the pill last march and have been totally normal and clockwork since then. thats why its so weird!? this is going to sound even more random, but me and a close friend i work all day everyday with usually have our periods at the same time and she is also a week late?! probably a coincidence but its strange! 

fave tv show is tough... i love grissom (csi las vegas) and anything by david attenborough and at the minute i'm working my way through greys anatomy box set...somehow i'm already half way through the third season!! work full time so not quite sure how i've managed to fit all that in!!

my current theme in school is superheroes, and i asked my hubby this morn what would his superhero name and power be. he would be 'The Time Keeper' and would be able to control time (like Bernard's Watch if any of you remember that?!) oh and also teleport. 

so that inspires my question... what would your superhero name be and what would you have as your superpower??


----------



## smawfl

EmilyCJ said:


> my current theme in school is superheroes, and i asked my hubby this morn what would his superhero name and power be. he would be 'The Time Keeper' and would be able to control time (like Bernard's Watch if any of you remember that?!) oh and also teleport.
> 
> so that inspires my question... what would your superhero name be and what would you have as your superpower??

My superhero power would be able to go to whatever place I wanted to just by thought. (is that teleportation?!) My name would be Super Mrs T (LOL wow thats lame!

*Nightdaze *- GOOD LUCK!!! Please come and keep us updated every so often, and let us know once you set up the new Decemberists thread!! LOL

*FeelSoBlessed *-Try not to obsess.. I'm sure it'll all go smoothly for you this time! :flower::flower:

*Emily *- Could you be pg?? Or have you been stressed lately which could have delayed AF?? Are you charting? (sorry if I've asked before!) Spooky about your friend being late too though!!

Question to the next poster - What is your favourite season?


----------



## EmilyCJ

smawfl said:


> *Emily *- Could you be pg?? Or have you been stressed lately which could have delayed AF?? Are you charting? (sorry if I've asked before!) Spooky about your friend being late too though!!
> 
> Question to the next poster - What is your favourite season?

sorry i know that seems the obvious thing but me and hubby been going over it and thats pretty much impossible!! we've been on dif schedules the last few weeks and both been completely exhausted so barely had chance to dtd at all and always use condoms. i dont think i've been any more stressed than usual..been getting really excited as nov almost up but dont think that makes a dif?! i did start charting few months ago but gave up cause i got all confused. i know it is weird right?! fingers crossed it starts tomorrow and i can count down properly to ttc.

dont know if it counts as i'm a repeat poster this eve but i'm answering anyway!! really hard question!! i love summer because of lazy days in the sun, i love autumn because of the cold and i love winter because of my birthday and christmas and all that excitement and i love spring because the sun comes out! so i dont know if i can decide my fave???? oh i'll say summer. bring on the late nights and bbqs on the beach and the cider (although not next summer hopefully hehe :haha:!!!).

next question - i'm a lemon and sugar girl myself but what do you like on your pancakes? x


----------



## gaiagirl

Woah, crazy activity on my favorite thread!

So much to comment on...

Nightdaze - Yay! Exciting! We definitely must have a thread over there...I wonder, is it possible to move this one? If not and we start a new one...I like Decemberists but I am not starting until Jan and I think another few ppl aren't either. Could it be something like Winter TTCers - Hoping for 2012 BFPs!?

I love the questions, but I want to answer them all :)
Food - Indian 
Last Movie Cried - One Week (with Joshua Jackson :thumbup:) 
Genre Music - Rock or alternative
Favorite TV show - WAY TOO MANY! Revenge, Breaking Bad, True Blood, Curb Your Enthusiasm, Modern Family
Superhero - Superspeed so I could get everything I have to do done in 1 hour and have all day to do what I want! No idea on name...
Favorite Season - Tie between summer and winter (I like extremes)!

My question: What is your dream vacation location?


----------



## HanyouMama

EmilyCJ said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> *EmilyCJ *- Imn regards to my name.. I actually signed up ages ago, not actually intending to actively post here and so when I signed up I basically went djsoaoudasfh on the keyboard and hit the first few keys that came to my fingertips! THEN when I actually wanted to start posting later on I thought oh I actuall already have an account so I then started using it. I had asked ADMIN to change my name but they havent as yes and I asked AGES ago.. So in short, my name doesn't mean a thing!! I'm tempted to not change it now as you all know me as this now and don't want to be forgotten / confused if I change my name!
> 
> smawfl- how random!! glad i asked now! id have never thought to do that..it took me ages because everything i picked was already taken!!
> 
> breaking dawn - 10 days?!?!! wow!!!
> 
> welcome to the newbies!
> 
> on weds afternoons the parents/grandparents/carers of the children in my class are supposed to come in to spend the afternoon with us all together, its meant to be so that they can learn how to talk to and deal with their children (think its a tad patronising myself, as im 23 and childless!! but they do need it help) and the kids love it as for most of them its the only time they get attention from them, but it is soo stressful!!!! most of them gel really well but theres 2 that really go out of their way to be awkward and i do just wish they would stay at home if they cant be bothered for the sake of their children... so i am very glad to be at home on my sofa with cake and a snoring dog!!
> 
> hows everybodys wednesdays??
> 
> ps. my period still hasnt shown up!! been going over my dates again and im def right. a week and a day late now. typical just when i really do need it on time! dont want to have to wait longer :nope:!Click to expand...

I'm also in the same situation, but I am not a week late. Im only 2 days late, and I took tests and they came out negative. I'm pretty sure that is is probably because we know the time is near and our bodies are just being rude :dohh:


----------



## EmilyCJ

HanyouMama said:


> I'm also in the same situation, but I am not a week late. Im only 2 days late, and I took tests and they came out negative. I'm pretty sure that is is probably because we know the time is near and our bodies are just being rude :dohh:

maybe i should do a test just to be super certain. have i got to wait til morning? i think you're right and it is very rude !!


----------



## minimoocow

woo - loads of activity on here tonight! Hope everyone's ok today. 

Nightdaze - congrats on being our first graduate - lead the way and let us know when you've set the new thread up.

We agreed we'd start trying 1st Dec but since AF is due on 7th its not until te 21st or so that it will actually be worth "trying" but I'm going to stick to the 1st December date anyway!!!!

So Q's - not sure on ideal hol location but I really fancy a trip to Iceland . . . if all goes well TTC it will have to wait a few years, if not we might go next summer if I can pursuade DH!!!

Next Q - if you could meet one person from history who would it be?


----------



## HanyouMama

EmilyCJ said:


> HanyouMama said:
> 
> 
> I'm also in the same situation, but I am not a week late. Im only 2 days late, and I took tests and they came out negative. I'm pretty sure that is is probably because we know the time is near and our bodies are just being rude :dohh:
> 
> maybe i should do a test just to be super certain. have i got to wait til morning? i think you're right and it is very rude !!Click to expand...

Alot of tests say to use the Morning urine with Pregnancy tests because it will have a higher concentration of the hormone is is looking for.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

*Gaiagal* no bcp, so it couldn't have been that, just my cycle being weird I guess!

Yes, so 10 more days at least that's what I've estimated.

Have any of you ladies bought an OPK, if so which brand?

Now to the game....

Favorite food: it's always changing right now I'm loving japanese..mmmm sushi!

Music: love most everything...I know lame answer!

Tv show: I love home and food shows! And Dexter

Dream vacation: exotic spot..like the Maldives


----------



## EmilyCJ

test negative. thats what i was expecting so quite happy about it but still means something weird going on :shrug:!!


----------



## smawfl

Morning everyone, glad you're all enjoying the game!

*Emily *- odd about your late AF then if you tested negative.. perhaps it is stress then? What's the longest cycle you've had? 
Not sure if anyone's answered your pancake question yet so I will.. because I love them and my topping of choice is NUTELLA! Love the stuff. Always have to have a jar in the house for those "I NEED chocolate moments! ;) LOL

*MinimooCow *- Loving your sticking to 1st Dec thinking! I'm tempted to tweak my date again! I worked out I've got 2 more AF's before we try... boooo I think I must be one of the later Decemberists!
To answer your question, I would love to meet Elvis! 

*Breaking Dawn *- No I've not bought OPK's. Had thought about it but even though I chart, temp, CM spot I think OPKs are just a little bit too much to think about. From my last few cycles it seems I'm definitely OV'ing so I'm not worrying about that side of things too much

This morning's question is..... What would you say has been the most amazing moment of your life to date?


----------



## Bambi1985

Nightdaze - Have you set up a new thread yet? I'm due to OV before the end of the month so think it's about time I moved over too!

I've bought some cheapy ov tests from ebay which worked for me last time.

Question time - Obv the most amazing moment of my life so far is birth of DD :cloud9:

As most of us hopefully won't be able to have one for a while....What's your favourite alcoholic drink?


----------



## Pusscat

EmilyCJ said:


> HanyouMama said:
> 
> 
> I'm also in the same situation, but I am not a week late. Im only 2 days late, and I took tests and they came out negative. I'm pretty sure that is is probably because we know the time is near and our bodies are just being rude :dohh:
> 
> maybe i should do a test just to be super certain. have i got to wait til morning? i think you're right and it is very rude !!Click to expand...

My body is playing me up too!! :shrug: I'm actually a bit worried really. My past 2 cycles were very regular and were practically identical and I was thinking hurray, everything is working. But this cycle I don't think I've ovulated yet, it's 5 days late. And my temps went really low :-( You can see my FF chart in my sig. :cry: Getting myself worried. Every morning I'm just hoping to see those temps go up. I just hope I do OV and my cycle next month is a bit more predictable!! 

I'm not using OPK but if my cycle is going to go weird like this then I think it might my useful.

Favourite alcoholic drink - I'm a wine girl. a nice big glass of red on a Friday night is something I will really miss!

Next question... what book are you reading at the moment?


----------



## EmilyCJ

see i really dont think i've been more stressed than usual!? when i was on the pill i had 3 weeks off and one week on and it was always clockwork what day and since i finished bc at easter it continued the same. to the day regular. its so confusing!!!!?!!! so i just dont know whats happening, dont know when my next will be due so dont know when will be starting ttc?? :shrug: grrr just when i really needed it to be normal. maybe because we're all getting so excited that its just nature being a bit of a b****!! maybe i'll have to start doing ov tests too? am trying not to let it get to me but i am getting pretty worried :nope:.

had an awful day in school, kids really wound up because it was wet play and i'd run out of patience by end of the day! so come home all cross and groutchy to my poor hubby. feeling all sad :cry:

i'm reading liars and saints. read it lots of times but i dont get much chance to read at the minute so it works having a book i know as it doesnt matter if i forget where i was!

dream location - sri lanka

whats your stripper name? (first pet's name for first name and the street you grew up for surname)


----------



## gaiagirl

Pusscat said:


> EmilyCJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HanyouMama said:
> 
> 
> I'm also in the same situation, but I am not a week late. Im only 2 days late, and I took tests and they came out negative. I'm pretty sure that is is probably because we know the time is near and our bodies are just being rude :dohh:
> 
> maybe i should do a test just to be super certain. have i got to wait til morning? i think you're right and it is very rude !!Click to expand...
> 
> My body is playing me up too!! :shrug: I'm actually a bit worried really. My past 2 cycles were very regular and were practically identical and I was thinking hurray, everything is working. But this cycle I don't think I've ovulated yet, it's 5 days late. And my temps went really low :-( You can see my FF chart in my sig. :cry: Getting myself worried. Every morning I'm just hoping to see those temps go up. I just hope I do OV and my cycle next month is a bit more predictable!!
> 
> I'm not using OPK but if my cycle is going to go weird like this then I think it might my useful.
> 
> Favourite alcoholic drink - I'm a wine girl. a nice big glass of red on a Friday night is something I will really miss!
> 
> Next question... what book are you reading at the moment?Click to expand...

It kind of looks like you still could have O'd the last few days. If you temps go up for the next 2-3 days FF will probably put crosshairs right around CD 25. Did you have any ovulation symptoms?


----------



## Pusscat

EmilyCJ - I bloody hate wet play too! Hope hubby is looking after you. My mind has been on my weirdo cycle all day so I've not had a great deal of patience either. I didn't think it would affect me this much but it really has been playing on my mind. God knows what I'm going to be like when I'm actually TTC. Really really hope we conceive quickly otherwise I'm going to stress myself out and that won't help at all!!:dohh: 

I've just bought some OPKs off Ebay. Only £6.95 for 50, so I think it's well worth it if it helps put my mind at ease.

Gaiagirl - thanks for looking at my chart :flower: My boobs do feel slightly achy, which is the only symptom of OV I've had the past 2 cycles. I had to hold them coming downstairs just now so maybe I did OV! Tomorrow's temperature should help give a clearer picture. 

My stripper name: Sweety Bellars!

Question - How would your friends describe you?


----------



## gaiagirl

Hope your temps do go up tomorrow!

I bought some about that cheap on eBay last week. Wish I ha ordered earlier so they were here, since I O in the next week probably (hopefully)!


----------



## nightdaze

Bambi1985 said:


> Nightdaze - Have you set up a new thread yet? I'm due to OV before the end of the month so think it's about time I moved over too!
> 
> I've bought some cheapy ov tests from ebay which worked for me last time.
> 
> Question time - Obv the most amazing moment of my life so far is birth of DD :cloud9:
> 
> As most of us hopefully won't be able to have one for a while....What's your favourite alcoholic drink?

I haven't up the new thread yet - I'm a little bit scared to post over there!! I will work on it though - what should I call the thread?


----------



## BERDC99

Hey Girls! Thought i would stop in and say Hello. It has been a while since I have posted over here.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

I don't chart/temp, although I do CM spot so I thought I would get an OPK to add to this for upcoming TTC.

:happydance:

Even though AF was here in full force yesterday, it disappeared for a bit today and isnt being it's usual 5day self....weird!

Anyhow, this feels like the longest week ever and I am so glad tomorrow is Friday!!!:sleep:


----------



## HanyouMama

Still no AF :( I have cramping and everything, but still no AF. Tested, BFN. 
I think stress started this, and now anxiety about TTC next month. 
I hope it comes soon. I was completely regular, until this month. 

Sorry, just venting a bit lol. I'm a little frustrated.


----------



## EmilyCJ

HanyouMama said:


> Still no AF :( I have cramping and everything, but still no AF. Tested, BFN.
> I think stress started this, and now anxiety about TTC next month.
> I hope it comes soon. I was completely regular, until this month.
> 
> Sorry, just venting a bit lol. I'm a little frustrated.

join the club!!! there's quite a few of us thats happening too, its really diving me mad!!! i'm almost 2 weeks late now, also bfn yest. whats going on :shrug:?!?!!! always been totally regular before too. must be because it knows :growlmad:. fx they alll turn up then we can just stop thinking about them and look forward to ttc xx


----------



## smawfl

Morning Lovelies!!

It's the weekend! Yay!! Fridays are the best!!!

*Bambi *- good luck when you move over to TTC too!!

*Pussycat *- Just had a quick look at your chart, do you generally have longer cycles? Are you stressed, perhaps that's why your OV is a little delayed?

*Emily *- Are you sure those kiddies your teach aren't stressing you out?! :) Hope AF comes soon for you!

*Nightdaze *- How about calling the thread something like *** The Decemberist Coincidentals" ?"?" Haha that's lame!

*BERDC *- Hello! How are you!?

*Hanyoumama *- Feel free to vent, that's what we're here for!! I'm sure AF will be on it's way for you!

Fave alcoholic drink = Malibu and Coke, or Chambord liquor
Book Reading at the moment = Nothing really,have lost my reading mojo but would love it back!! Was reading Taking Charge of Your Fertility for a bit.. 
My stripper name = Goldie Villiers! Sounds horrid!!
Friends Describe me = the organised one!


Today's Question.... What have you got planned for the weekend?

Have a great day and lovely weekend all!! x


----------



## BERDC99

smawfl said:


> Morning Lovelies!!
> 
> It's the weekend! Yay!! Fridays are the best!!!
> 
> *Bambi *- good luck when you move over to TTC too!!
> 
> *Pussycat *- Just had a quick look at your chart, do you generally have longer cycles? Are you stressed, perhaps that's why your OV is a little delayed?
> 
> *Emily *- Are you sure those kiddies your teach aren't stressing you out?! :) Hope AF comes soon for you!
> 
> *Nightdaze *- How about calling the thread something like *** The Decemberist Coincidentals" ?"?" Haha that's lame!
> 
> *BERDC *- Hello! How are you!?
> 
> *Hanyoumama *- Feel free to vent, that's what we're here for!! I'm sure AF will be on it's way for you!
> 
> Fave alcoholic drink = Malibu and Coke, or Chambord liquor
> Book Reading at the moment = Nothing really,have lost my reading mojo but would love it back!! Was reading Taking Charge of Your Fertility for a bit..
> My stripper name = Goldie Villiers! Sounds horrid!!
> Friends Describe me = the organised one!
> 
> 
> Today's Question.... What have you got planned for the weekend?
> 
> Have a great day and lovely weekend all!! x

Doing good. How about your self?


----------



## EmilyCJ

*Emily *- Are you sure those kiddies your teach aren't stressing you out?! :) Hope AF comes soon for you!

Today's Question.... What have you got planned for the weekend?

Have a great day and lovely weekend all!! x[/QUOTE]

Well after the day i've had today i doubt it'll ever turn up!!!! i was covering in the class next door today and I've been bitten and slapped and scratched and had my hair pulled. and i'm the bloody teacher!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i am sick of being treated like s**t by 3 year olds and i am sick of parents telling me their brats are little angels when i know damn well they are totally out of control and more like wild animals. its not that they dont stress me out, they do, but not particularly more than usual and my periods always been fine before so dont know. then i come home and the in laws are here. just what i do not need at the minute!!!!!!!! sorry am just really p****d off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

my little bro is coming home from uni tonight, havent seen him since start of sept. its my dog he's coming to see though! 

i dont have the energy to think of a question sorry girls. have a good weekend, but i daresay i'll be back, i cant keep away :blush: xx


----------



## HanyouMama

Got out of bed this morning and she is here!!! :happydance::wohoo:
I never thought I'd be so happy to have her show up! (at least not in the sense that it means I can try to get pregnant now lol).


----------



## Pusscat

*HanyouMama* - hurray :happydance: nice to have some good news on this thread!

*EmilyCJ* - that sounds like a terrible class!! I know 4 year olds can be bad enough but luckily I've never had to teach 3 year olds. Well, I say teach, it sounds more like you were having to tame them!! Doesn't help when the parents are deluded either. What hope do the children have :nope: Hope you have a good time with your brother and can relax this weekend.

*smawfl* - My cycles were 30 and 31 days the past two months and very regular, just like they are supposed to look like. And I don't think I have been more stressed than usual :shrug: My temperature went down by a little bit today so I don't think I have ovulated :nope:

Anyway, stressing is not going to help anything!! Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## EmilyCJ

Pusscat said:


> *EmilyCJ* - that sounds like a terrible class!! I know 4 year olds can be bad enough but luckily I've never had to teach 3 year olds. Well, I say teach, it sounds more like you were having to tame them!! Doesn't help when the parents are deluded either. What hope do the children have :nope: Hope you have a good time with your brother and can relax this weekend.
> 
> Anyway, stressing is not going to help anything!! Happy Friday everyone!

my hubby took me out to watch the xmas lights being turned on and see the fireworks then we went for food so i am much happier now than before! it amazes me how completely deluded some parents can be! half of them are just as bad as the kids mind, i'm a bit scared to tell some of them!! anyway, its friday now got a whole 2 days to not think about them :winkwink:. 

Hanyoumama - congratulations!!!! how exciting! good luck and will see you on the other side in ttc hehe!! i was complaining to hubby about the fact mine still hasnt arrived and explaining the whole prob about ov and conceiving etc and he was like 'are you sure you havent had it and just not noticed?'!! as if i wouldnt have noticed it lol. he makes me laugh. i'm beginning to think that maybe this ones just not going to turn up and maybe just wait for the next one. want to test that im ov really but no idea when i should start doing the tests? am all confuzled. 

i'm going out tomorrow night with the girls so that should take my mind of it. i thought if im ttc soon then i wont be going out for a while so decided to get another one in first! happy weekend girls!! xxxx


----------



## EmilyCJ

i know this has nothing to do with this forum but ARRRGGHHH i'm cross!!!! as i jsut said we went out and had a nice evening...but then he has to spoil it by trying to get me to sort out some stuff upstairs and do some tidying and decluttering!!!! why on earth would he think thats what i would want to do at quarter to midnight on a friday, especially after the day i've had!!!!! he's just so clueless sometimes and it really winds me up. i was hoping for a bit of action tonight (esp as its been about 3 weeks :dohh:!!!) and i shaved my legs and wore matching underwear and everything! wasted effort ggrrrrr :growlmad:


----------



## gaiagirl

Emily - 
That's bizarre! But then again I cannot even imagine my DH having to make me tidy anything :wacko: Our typical dynamic is pretty much the exact opposite! 

I hear you on the three weeks though, we have gone that long before and there's nothing more annoying than a wasted leg-shaving :rofl:


AFM - I am SOOOOOO happy it is Friday! My students have been driving me insane this week and I need a break from them...Also I am on CD 16 I think and I feel like I should O soon, but no EWCM so maybe not :growlmad: I just want a nice regular cycle and a proper LP! Is that too much to ask!?


----------



## brit brit

So my dh and I will be ttc our first bundle of joy late dec to early Jan depending on my cycle I hope I can join you ladies :) 

Age: 21
Dh age: 22 
Country: USA


----------



## gaiagirl

brit brit said:


> So my dh and I will be ttc our first bundle of joy late dec to early Jan depending on my cycle I hope I can join you ladies :)
> 
> Age: 21
> Dh age: 22
> Country: USA


Of course you can and our tickers are the same :thumbup: Yay for 2012! It will be a great year!


----------



## HanyouMama

EmilyCJ said:


> i know this has nothing to do with this forum but ARRRGGHHH i'm cross!!!! as i jsut said we went out and had a nice evening...but then he has to spoil it by trying to get me to sort out some stuff upstairs and do some tidying and decluttering!!!! why on earth would he think thats what i would want to do at quarter to midnight on a friday, especially after the day i've had!!!!! he's just so clueless sometimes and it really winds me up. i was hoping for a bit of action tonight (esp as its been about 3 weeks :dohh:!!!) and i shaved my legs and wore matching underwear and everything! wasted effort ggrrrrr :growlmad:

I swear! Sometimes men are just CLUELESS!!! :dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## EmilyCJ

ding dong the witch has arrived!!!! just taking her time about it!!!!! glad its finally here but none the wiser as to when my next one will be due. am hoping that this will be a super short cycle to make up for the last extra long one and will start same as was supposed to, that way i can still ttc same time as we'd planned! happy saturday girls xxxx


----------



## ds0910

Hi everyone! We are also wtt in dec, mostly to try to get a september due date lol. That is when my bday is. just thought it would be pretty cool. My husbands is in october, so that would be cool as well. Came off bc last week and we are using spermicide for now. I am already taking prenatals and folic acid to try to get ready. Just got surprised by aunt FLOW a few minutes ago. Not charting or anything. Gonna try to just let it happens when it happens for the most part. This will be our second pregnancy, but first child (hopefully). m/c back in march. Very exciting, but I am also scared to death!!


----------



## Pusscat

EmilyCJ said:


> ding dong the witch has arrived!!!! just taking her time about it!!!!! glad its finally here but none the wiser as to when my next one will be due. am hoping that this will be a super short cycle to make up for the last extra long one and will start same as was supposed to, that way i can still ttc same time as we'd planned! happy saturday girls xxxx

Woo :happydance: great news EmilyCJ! It was just your body testing you! Hope next cycle goes to plan. Although if you're anything like me, the stress of this past week has meant I'm less hung up about when I want the baby to be due, I just want to be able to have a healthy pregnancy :flower:

I'm also cautiously happy because my temperature went up by 0.2 degrees, which in previous cycles has indicated ovulation. If it's still high tomorrow then I can :happydance: But I'm still not trusting my body to be normal at the moment. Only thing is, we BD-ed on Friday :blush: So, might be interesting to see what happens in 2 weeks :winkwink: I was so convinced I wasn't going to ovulate we didn't use any protection. But after getting so stressed about my ovulation last week, I don't really care when I get pregnant now, I just want it!!

*ds0910* - hello and welcome! My birthday's in September too :thumbup:


----------



## smawfl

Hello Decemberists! Hope you all had a good weekend!

Our was ok except we had some bad news, my cousin who was 7 months pregnant lost the baby on Friday. Apparently the cord had wrapped round the baby's head and they lost the heartbeat. She had to deliver still born, so so sad :cry::cry:

*BERDC *- I'm not too bad thanks, how are you getting on over in TTC??

*Emily *- Woah seems like you've had a rollercoaster of it!! How was your night out with the girls? Yay for AF arriving! :thumbup:

*Hanyoumama *- Yay for arrival of AF too! :thumbup:

*Pussycat *- Had a quick look at your chart, definitely a distinct temp rise, have you had any EWCM? (sorry for TMI)

*Gaiagirl *- Do you take your temp at exactly the same time each morning? Looks like your last couple of cycles you OV'd later on so maybe you'll OV in the next couple of days?

*Brit Brit* and* ds0910* - welcome to the Decemberists! :thumbup::thumbup: Make sure you join in with the question so we can get to know you too! :flower:

I've had a couple of days spotting a few days ago (TMI not loads, but a tiny amount in CM) and the last few days I've had a twitch in my lower right side.. dunno what it is!!?

Tonight's question, have you started your Christmas shopping yet??


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Hello ladies! Hope everyone is well!

EmilyCJ and Hanyoumama - wooooohooooo! I'm sure we won't be saying it for very much longer but - yay... The witch is in the house! I hope she doesn't play me around... Got a feeling the anxiety has a lot to do with it... I keep telling myself to remain calm... As bloody if... It's nearly December!!

Hello BritBrit and ds0910 - nice to see the Decemberists growing! Hopefully even more BFPs to celebrate!

Smawfl - so so sorry to hear about your cousins loss, I can't imagine how she must be feeling :cry: I hope the family are holding up as well as can be expected. 

In answer to the question - no, unfortunately I haven't started yet. I'm more of a last minute.com... Late night shopping the week before! :dohh:

My question... Erm, whats your favourite colour? Is that a bit of a lame question? Sorry :blush:


----------



## gaiagirl

Hi Ladies...happy Sunday night? I don't like Sunday nights that much but oh well...one day closer to December and my birthday, our vacation and then Jan and TTC! 

Smawfl - That is awful I am so sorry to hear that. That is quite rare, I hope? I think something like that would destroy me...

I always take my temp between 6:30-8:30am but I correct for 7:30am...which is why I have only solid dots! Yes, I think I might OV a little earlier which would be FANTASTIC. I have had cramps/ov pains for the last 4 days which is a bit overkill but hopefully it happens soon!

I am also taking major B6/B12 this cycle to try and get that LP up! Hopefully by OV on CD18-20 I might get a 10-12 day LP...

Ah, the things I hope for these days :thumbup:

I am not doing ANY HOLIDAY SHOPPING this year and it is so awesome. Family vacation to Puerto Rico instead. It is making this time of year so relaxing :smug:

My favorite color is green!

Question: What did you have for dinner tonight?


----------



## gaiagirl

Oh and also...I was going to ask you ladies if you ever have ovulation pain? My first cycle I had very sharp and distinct pain on the right for about 8 hours. My second cycle I had less pain and on the left. 

This current cycle I have had dull pain/cramping and a bit of a backache on the left but it has come and gone for almost 4 days!!!!!!!!!! 

I am sure it will resolve itself but it is a little worrying...


----------



## gimgem

Hi ladies sorry haven't been around lately, had exam
On Saturday for my dental registration. So fingers crossed. I had pains in the right side of my pelvis yesterday. Done opk and it was positive! And a def positive at that! So hopefully this time next month we will be ttc :D yay!

So sorry to hear about your cousin! Can not imagine the pain she's going though :(


----------



## smawfl

It's Monday again, can't believe these weeks are wizzing by, yipee!!

My favourite colour is YELLOW!

Dinner last night was a pick in mix of cheeses, pickles, cold meats.. our Sunday evening usual nibble fest! (We have a big lunch on Sundays so evening is small)

*Gaiagirl *- I don't think I've ever noticed OV pain!! Maybe a very slight twinge but nothing major.

*Gimgem *- good to see you, how was your exam?

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl said:


> Hello Decemberists! Hope you all had a good weekend!
> 
> Our was ok except we had some bad news, my cousin who was 7 months pregnant lost the baby on Friday. Apparently the cord had wrapped round the baby's head and they lost the heartbeat. She had to deliver still born, so so sad :cry::cry:
> 
> *BERDC *- I'm not too bad thanks, how are you getting on over in TTC??
> 
> *Emily *- Woah seems like you've had a rollercoaster of it!! How was your night out with the girls? Yay for AF arriving! :thumbup:
> 
> *Hanyoumama *- Yay for arrival of AF too! :thumbup:
> 
> *Pussycat *- Had a quick look at your chart, definitely a distinct temp rise, have you had any EWCM? (sorry for TMI)
> 
> *Gaiagirl *- Do you take your temp at exactly the same time each morning? Looks like your last couple of cycles you OV'd later on so maybe you'll OV in the next couple of days?
> 
> *Brit Brit* and* ds0910* - welcome to the Decemberists! :thumbup::thumbup: Make sure you join in with the question so we can get to know you too! :flower:
> 
> I've had a couple of days spotting a few days ago (TMI not loads, but a tiny amount in CM) and the last few days I've had a twitch in my lower right side.. dunno what it is!!?
> 
> Tonight's question, have you started your Christmas shopping yet??

I don't record CM because I don't think mine changes very much! But I'm fairly certained I've OVed as my temp went up by another 0.2 degrees today :happydance:

*Gaiagirl* - I've never noticed OV pain but have read about it in lots of books so it's certainly not a myth!

Favourite colour - purple

Dinner tonight - pizza

Have you ever met anyone famous? (I've met Coldplay!)


----------



## Lucy0945

We plan to start TTC # 2 in December! My son will be 9 months old then, which means if I get pregnant straight away there will be 18 months between births, the minimum recommended after a c-section.
Anyone else TTC after a c-section in December?


----------



## gimgem

My ov pain yesterday was quite bad, but only on one side of the pelvis, other side felt fine :). 

Exam went well, as well as it could do any way!! Just feel so much better now it's over and can think about babies fully! Haha!! 

Having tacos for dinner...yay!!!!


----------



## gaiagirl

Thanks for the replies. It feels much better today, so hopefully I ovulated and will see a temp rise in the next few days. An earlier OV date would make me a very happy girl. I think I need to work on increasing EWCM though...maybe I'll try evening primrose oil...

Anyways, I have kind of met Sarah Mclachlan and Kevin's older brother from Wonder Years (best 80's show ever)! I have definitely met and chatted with Xavier Rudd, who is my favorite musician! He is an incredible Australian folk musician who plays multi-instruments and is just all around amazing :thumbup:


----------



## EmilyCJ

hiya girls

i had a lovely night out with the girls thanks, was about 4 by the time i got home :haha:!! 

all gone back downhill since then though.... work crap and then me and hubby had big row tonight. we dont usually row which may be why i'm so fuming. he's upstairs now and i didnt want to call any of my real life friends so i've come on here to have a moan to you girls. i feel that he keeps promising me quality time and we never get it. he's put so much energy into re-decorating the house and has had no time at all for me in weeks, minus our friday eve out that he spoilt by nagging me about tidying when we got home. he wouldnt even get me a mcdonalds on sunday even though he went to the diy shops that are literally RIGHT NEXT TO mcds (its the only thing that helps stop me getting a hangover!!). i just really miss my boyfriend. he was so much nicer than my husband and would do absolutely anything for me and worshipped me and thought he was lucky to have me and wanted me to be happy more than anything :cry: and he seemed to like me a lot more. i've got an interview in the morning for a saturday job (even though i already work at least 37 hours a week) and i wanted him to help me pick out what to wear for it but he's too busy. its as if he doesnt even appreciate the fact that i'm trying to get a second job so will be doing 6 days a week every week even though i am so exhausted already. so i've just absolutely scoffed one of those giant bags of sensations and now feel even worse because i'm already too fat to fit into most of my clothes. sorry for the rant i'm having a really bad day :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## nightdaze

EmilyCJ said:


> hiya girls
> 
> i had a lovely night out with the girls thanks, was about 4 by the time i got home :haha:!!
> 
> all gone back downhill since then though.... work crap and then me and hubby had big row tonight. we dont usually row which may be why i'm so fuming. he's upstairs now and i didnt want to call any of my real life friends so i've come on here to have a moan to you girls. i feel that he keeps promising me quality time and we never get it. he's put so much energy into re-decorating the house and has had no time at all for me in weeks, minus our friday eve out that he spoilt by nagging me about tidying when we got home. he wouldnt even get me a mcdonalds on sunday even though he went to the diy shops that are literally RIGHT NEXT TO mcds (its the only thing that helps stop me getting a hangover!!). i just really miss my boyfriend. he was so much nicer than my husband and would do absolutely anything for me and worshipped me and thought he was lucky to have me and wanted me to be happy more than anything :cry: and he seemed to like me a lot more. i've got an interview in the morning for a saturday job (even though i already work at least 37 hours a week) and i wanted him to help me pick out what to wear for it but he's too busy. its as if he doesnt even appreciate the fact that i'm trying to get a second job so will be doing 6 days a week every week even though i am so exhausted already. so i've just absolutely scoffed one of those giant bags of sensations and now feel even worse because i'm already too fat to fit into most of my clothes. sorry for the rant i'm having a really bad day :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

Oh hun, husbands can be so difficult sometimes. I am going to be honest and say that my first year of marriage was one of the hardest of my entire life. I always believed that nothing would change when we got married - but of course they did (it didn't help that we moved from Canada to England just 2 months after getting married - and I didn't have any friends or family to help me out). It was hard to pinpoint what was making things feel so different but you said it exactly - I missed my boyfriend!
Things will get so much better, I promise. It is such a tough 'transition', especially when you are happy about being newly married yet all of the pieces haven't quite fallen into place yet. It sounds silly but DH and I act more like newlyweds now than we ever did when we were just married! I hope you feel better and that you two get to spend some quality time together that doesn't end in tidying!

Um...so I've tried to move on over to the TTC forum, but I don't want to post over there (I don't know anyone!!). My 'fertile window' starts today...and I'm not going lie...I have been so scared! I was waiting for this day for so long and now I'm just worried that we are making the wrong decision and that I'm not ready to be a mom and that maybe I'm never going to be ready. Of course when I take a step back I realise that I am just being silly but it sure is one thing to think about doing something and then actually taking the step to DO it. 

I hope December gets here soon so we can all just move on over, the TTC forum is lonely without you all!


----------



## EmilyCJ

nightdaze said:


> Oh hun, husbands can be so difficult sometimes. I am going to be honest and say that my first year of marriage was one of the hardest of my entire life. I always believed that nothing would change when we got married - but of course they did (it didn't help that we moved from Canada to England just 2 months after getting married - and I didn't have any friends or family to help me out). It was hard to pinpoint what was making things feel so different but you said it exactly - I missed my boyfriend!
> Things will get so much better, I promise. It is such a tough 'transition', especially when you are happy about being newly married yet all of the pieces haven't quite fallen into place yet. It sounds silly but DH and I act more like newlyweds now than we ever did when we were just married! I hope you feel better and that you two get to spend some quality time together that doesn't end in tidying!
> 
> Um...so I've tried to move on over to the TTC forum, but I don't want to post over there (I don't know anyone!!). My 'fertile window' starts today...and I'm not going lie...I have been so scared! I was waiting for this day for so long and now I'm just worried that we are making the wrong decision and that I'm not ready to be a mom and that maybe I'm never going to be ready. Of course when I take a step back I realise that I am just being silly but it sure is one thing to think about doing something and then actually taking the step to DO it.
> 
> I hope December gets here soon so we can all just move on over, the TTC forum is lonely without you all!

Thanks you :hugs: its just getting me down. for example when i used to complain to my boyfriend if i felt fat then he'd just say i was gorgeous like i am and he fanices the pants off me etc, but my husband says why dont you go for a run before work!!! okay thank you i will just hope it does sort itself out. the 7 years before we were married were fine! i just miss it.

its a big thing so not surprised your feeling like that, a kind of cold feet thing. but you've put so much thought into this that you know its what you really want, its just last minute nerves! we'll be over before too long (although the mood i'm in with him i doubt we'll be dtd any time soon lol!) so go have fun and i'll keep my fingers crossed for you!!! :winkwink:. xxx


----------



## gaiagirl

Nightdaze - I am jealous! I am pretty fertile right now and not only are we not TTC yet but I have a WHOLE OTHER CYCLE until we do :dohh: It feels like forever! Please keep us updated in here about the BDing (well, maybe OK maybe in vague terms LOL) and then the dreaded 2ww! We will live vicariously through you until each of us begins as well...and I think I am the very last so I will go nuts with jealousy.

I hear you about the nerves though...I have been so up and down in the past six months. So excited and then suddenly when I realized how soon I got so nervous. And then now I am just so impatient and excited and ready...but then come Jan I think I will get a bit freaked again! 

I am also really nervous about even being able to conceive! It really worried me, even though I know that doesn't help...

Emily - Men sometimes, hey? I have definitely been there too...I have a few friends who are single or newly dating and as much as I love love love being married...sometimes I fantasize about that new relationship (even 3 years news, lol) where you both still put in so much effort and things are still new and exciting! Sometimes the routine of married life can be wonderful and sometimes it can be hard...

Having said that, you simply MUST have date nights that do not end in chores...especially before baby! That is something worth pushing for...chores are for Saturday and Sunday mornings, not Friday night!


----------



## minimoocow

I think I'm due to OV today so this is the last one before TTC. 

Maybe we are all getting a bit stressed? I also had a moan at DH today as everytime we dtd he says . . . shall we just go for it now? SOOOO fed up with this. We've set a date when we were rational and thinking straight. Why is it always me that has to be sensible when it comes down to it? I'm fed up with it - it makes me feel boring and stuffy - why can DH be the responsible one and take the pressure off me?

I said if he asks once more I'll but the TTC date back . . . he knows I won't so its not a deterrent but I've got nothing left. Literally EVERY time we dtd we have to go through the same thing - him asking, me saying no, him pretending to be upset, me actually being upset, dtd, me ask him not to ask again, him agreeing . . . until the next time.

grr grr grr

I've also woken up with a stuffy head and a snotty nose so perhaps not feeling the best!


----------



## smawfl

Hi Everyone!

Love how busy this thread always is, love reading everyone's posts!!

*Lucy0943 *- Welcome to the thread!! Your baby boy is gorgeous!!

*Emily *- so sorry you are feeling this way.. I am exactly the same and went through a similar patch. I agree with Nightdaze, they do say first year mariage is the hardest! For us, we hadn't lived together before getting married so there was a whole other set of little things to learn about each other, and we're still learning!!

*Nightdaze *- lovely to see you here, don't worry we'll all be over there soon enough to keep you company!!

*Gaiagirl *- I think I might be one of the last ones with you too as I have two more AF's before we TTC! 

Have a good day everyone!!


----------



## gaiagirl

Good morning everyone...

Yay! I think I OV on CD 18/19 :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hopefully my temps stay up now for at LEAST 10 days!


----------



## smawfl

gaiagirl said:


> Good morning everyone...
> 
> Yay! I think I OV on CD 18/19 :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Hopefully my temps stay up now for at LEAST 10 days!

:happydance::happydance::happydance: yay that's good news!! Fingers crossed for a longer LP for you!


----------



## Pusscat

gaiagirl said:


> Good morning everyone...
> 
> Yay! I think I OV on CD 18/19 :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Hopefully my temps stay up now for at LEAST 10 days!

:happydance: Woo! Very happy for you. I've had my OV confirmed on FF today and I'm hoping for a longer LP too, mine was 9 my first cycle of the pill, then 10 the next one, so hoping for 11 this time!

Agree with all the comments about the first year of marriage. It can feel like a lot of pressure to be the happy newly weds :wedding: and it can be a difficult time. It can be a daunting, going from boyfriend/girlfriend to thinking you have to spend the rest of your life with just one person! You will settle into your roles in time, and the comfortable feeling will be nice (most of the time!!) :hugs:

*minimoocow* - I know you're frustrated and I can see why you're annoyed at DH. But looking on the positive side - a lot of women would like their OHs to be as enthusiastic about TTC as yours is! It's so often the other way round! Not too long to go and he can finally get his wish!

The question game seems to have stopped! New question - what are your plans for Christmas?


----------



## gaiagirl

My plans are...lay on the beach, swim, snorkel, hike and enjoy my last tipsy evenings before TTC!!!! I will be in Puerto Rico!!!!!


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Okay okay gaiagirl!! Rub it in!! How gorgeous does that sound! It will be ideal in getting your body in a really chilled out and relaxed state! Hope you have a fantastic time when it gets here!! Think of us in colder climates wrapping up warm and dodging the frostbite won't you! Lol!

I'll be spending it with my fingers Xed hoping that AF stays away (or hasn't already arrived). Just really worried that I'll be upset if I don't get that Christmas/New Year :bfp: Really silly and naive I know! Other half asked what I wanted for Christmas yday... Yep, I said a :bfp: Ha!! He said he'll see what he can do! 

Next question - how many times a day do you check the calendar or an ovulation/conception/due date calendar? Or is that just me :shrug:


----------



## smawfl

FeelSoBlessed said:


> Next question - how many times a day do you check the calendar or an ovulation/conception/due date calendar? Or is that just me :shrug:

ALL the time!! See my thread here! LOL https://www.babyandbump.com/waiting-to-try/800497-stalking-your-own-chart-loopy.html

Plans for Christmas... we are toying with the idea of going to Paris... we figured it may be the last opportunity in a long while to do something so frivolous! 

Question for tonight... How many kids would you like to have? :baby::baby::baby:


----------



## gaiagirl

FeelSoBlessed - :blush: sorry, I know that was a bit smug! I am just so excited, lol. I will definitely be thinking of you all...and sadly I am addicted to technology and will also be bringing my laptop so I will likely check in with you all too!

As far as # kids...we are going to just start with one and go from there. I was raised with one other sibling, so I have always pictured 2 but who knows? Things can change!

Question: What kind of hobbies/'extracurriculars' do you do in your spare (if any) time?


----------



## gimgem

Plans for Christmas are sadly working till 2pm then family meal and get together :) on boxing day it's then a long drive up north to see the in laws :):)

Im constantly checking my charts and calendar lol. It's become like the morning newspaper to me :):)

Id like 3 children really, but if I'm only blessed with one then that's good enough for me and dh :):) 

Frustrated that my work place only has basic smp, which is going to make money tight if I don't go back to work within a few months/weeks of giving birth :(. Max I could stay of is 3/4 months. If were lucky. :(


----------



## smawfl

Hi Everyone!

I think I'd ideally like tree but as GimGem said, just having one would be a major blessing.

In terms of hobbies, I have to say I love surfing the internet, reading, running and cooking! I also love eating out!

Now that TTC is almost here, have you been 'symptom spotting' recently? This cycle I have subconciously been more aware of my body and noting everything, for example I'm due AF in a couple of days and my boobs are so sore the past few days! Maybe I just didn't notice as much before, but know that I know it's like woah! Plus I love entering data into FF!!

Have a lovely day Decemberists!


----------



## nightdaze

Hi Everyone! Hope you are all doing well today!

Gaia Girl - I am counting down the days until we are in the Caribbean as well (Puerto Rico, Bahamas and St. Thomas). I can't wait to do some snorkeling! It is going to be so nice to have a whole week where I don't have to do ANYTHING. 

So, things have been going pretty well in terms of TTC. I ovulate really early in my cycle - about 5 days after AF ends - so I think I am ovulating today (ovulation pains this morning and EWCM yesterday...). We DTD last night and the evening before and will just continue on DTD tonight and for the rest of the week. DH is going away on the weekend so we won't see each other on Saturday or Sunday...hopefully we will have done enough before then!

So, that is all that I have to tell really! I'm going to try to not be symptom spotting like crazy the next couple of weeks and hopefully I will just chill out a bit. I'm looking forward to a relaxing weekend at home by myself (which NEVER happens - there always seems to be people coming and going from our place because DH works at home - he has a recording studio in the basement). Hopefully I will get all of my Christmas cards finished and sent off, I would also like to get some Christmas baking done. It could turn out to be a very nice weekend of being domestic...usually when DH is out of town I go out with my girlfriends and drink too much wine but I will have to put that on the back burner for awhile! I will wait and see if AF shows up on Dec. 10 - if she does then I will drown my sorrows with a big fat glass of Malbec!

This is turning into a bit of a ramble! 

So, since TTC is SO SO close for everyone maybe we should make a list of everyone's FIRST testing date (if you know it). I'm testing on Dec 11 if AF doesn't show up. Is anyone else testing before Christmas?

x


----------



## gimgem

I know it is so close, wish it would go faster :( 

Won't be testing before Xmas, I'll be testing around the 31st so will hopefully be bringing in the new year with such good news. *fingers crossed* not just for me but you lovely ladies as well! :)

How long is everyone planning on having off from work? Or are you going to be a stay at home mum?


----------



## gaiagirl

My first test won't be until the very end of Jan or beginning of Feb :cry:

I will be taking a year...and whether I get top up to 95% or just the 55% depends on when the baby is born (stupidly) and whether I have a teaching contract at that time...

My job actually makes it so stressful and difficult to try and plan pregnancy. If we aren't PG by June and I want to keep trying I will be giving up that extra top up because it isn't offered over summer...which I think is so unfair. 

Anyways, I think a year and then probably a 0.5 part time contract...


----------



## minimoocow

Hey everyone!

Only been away 24hrs and 2 pages to read through! Is everyone excited? Its a bit like Christmas when you are little and the advent calendar seems to last for ever!!!

Anyways . . . questions questions 

I'm planning on having the 9 months paid off although I'll only get SMP :-( Having said that if we could manage without me going back I might be tempted the way work is at the minute!!!

I'm planning on testing 1st Jan - will prob be about 11 DPO 

So sticking with the baby themed questions . . . are you planning to breast or bottle feed?


----------



## smawfl

Hi All

*Nightdaze *- wow sounds promising for you! Fingers crossed for you!! Hope you enjoy your chilled weekend! You must be exhausted after all that BD-ing! ;) LOL

My first testing date would be 19th January!! So far away!!! But I will only test once AF is late. I've read on hear so many stories of women obsessively testing from about 3DPO and it's unhealthy in my opinion as they are often so dissapointed with a BFN. So once AF is late I will test!

I would probably have one year off. If I had my way I wouldn't go back to work and be a SAHM but DH thinks it's for the best for my sanity! After the (hopefully) second then I don't think I would go back to work.

I think I will try breastfeeding and if I dont get on with it then will bottle feed.

Another baby related question from me... will you be finding out the sex of the baby? We wont, I can't wait for the surprise!


----------



## smawfl

PS I'm bored!!!!!! DH is watching the footie and I'm on the verge of zzzzzzzzzzz somebody come online and keep me company!!


----------



## Bambi1985

Wow, havn't been on for a few days and there's pages and pages to read. Hope everyone is well.

I will be testing before xmas, not sure when though as my temps are all over the place and pretty certain I havn't OVd yet. Finding it difficult to do emp at the same time every day as DD can wake anywhere between 5 and 7! Line on my OPK is getting slightly darker each day so hopefully I'll OV soon.


----------



## nightdaze

I'll keep you company Smawfl!

I agree with you about not testing early, I think I would drive myself insane! I am pretty much like clockwork and so if AF is not there on the 10th I will test the morning of the 11th. Seems to be pretty logical for me!

We won't be finding out the sex of the baby when he/she finally decides to come and join our family. I think I would like that extra motivation in the final stage of birth to get him/her out! I will be breastfeeding if all goes well with that. I will probably take my full year off of work and then go back with reduced hours. DH words from home, which will make the year off really nice for the both of us I think.

What footy is on?


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Hello ladies... Wooo hoooo! Nearly there :happydance:

If AF comes when expected - next week (and I haven't caught the late AF bug that has been going around the thread)... I will Be TTC throughout Dec, NOT expecting AF around the 27th Dec... Fingers crossed... And would therefore test NYE if I could possibly wait! That's in the perfect world! 

Breast feeding would be my preference - amazed with the human body I am! Nerd! Would love to see our lil baby thriving and having the opportunity for that close bond... Brrroooooodddyyy!!

Maternity - as long as possible! As a teacher - ideal scenario would be baby due sept-nov... Off until July if finances allow - then back for one day before school breaks up for summer hols... Then back in September! Again, all about that ideal world! :dohh:

How excited am I? :wacko:

Hope everyone is okay x

Erm, feeling more inspired than 'what's your favourite colour'... What aspect of pregnancy are you most looking forward to? Hope this hasn't been asked already?

Take care all x


----------



## ds0910

WOW so many questions to answer lol. Well I am 30 and my hubby is 24. We have been together 2 1/2 years and married for 1 year and 2 months. No i haven't started Christmas shopping yet :/ personally i don't like Christmas these days. I have NO idea what i will be having for dinner lol, i am going to try to test before Christmas, we WILL find out the sex so we will know what to buy...and because we won't be able to wait lol, favorite color is prob black, and i guess what i will look forward to the most is feeling him/her move. Hope that covered everything lol.
As far as nerves, i go back and forth all the time. The first day i didn't take my bc i almost chickened out and took it. I worry all the time with the, am i ready?, will i ever be ready?, will this change me and hubbys relationship for the worse with the stress of having a baby? is this really what i want? Then i go back to realizing i can't picture dying without children (or atleast trying my best) and i am already wanting to "mother" other peoples kids lol. I just don't take change very well and it scares the hell out of me and this is a big change and one i CAN NOT fail at! That is my main fear is not being a good enough mom. I also have a BAD anxiety disorder (if you can't tell lol) so that doesn't help matters
Question real quick, if we are not supposed to post BFP's on this thread then how can we let each other know when the big day gets here?


----------



## gimgem

Morning ladies, hope you are all ok! See I'm really in two minds about finding out the sex of the baby or not, on one hand I really want the surprise but on the other I don't think I could wait lol. 

I Want to try breast feeding first and then if it's not possible we will be bottle feeding.

The aspect I'm most looking forward to in pregnancy would have to be the scans! Getting to see our little baby and hear their heartbeat will be amazing I think. Obviously buying lots of baby stuff is also pretty exciting!

I'm least looking forward morning sickness :( and obv the labour. 

Hope everyone's having a great day!


----------



## smawfl

Morning All!

It was just Champions League (I think!!) Snooozfest!!

I think I'm most looking forward to feeling the baby move inside me, that must be such a magical feeling. Least looking forward to the birth!

I think we can post BFP's in here? What do you think, I would want to know straight away once you girls get your BFP!! :) (But I suppose at that time out thread will be over in TTC)?

Have a good day all!! xx


----------



## Pusscat

*smawfl* - I had to sit through some of the bloody football too :wacko: Managed to pursuade DH to watch Frozen Planet though, which is probably a good thing as he wouldn't have wanted to watch Chelsea loose! Fell asleep before it finish but still better than the football.

*ds0910* - I was wondering the same thing about posting BFPs on here. We'll all be so excited when one of us gets one and will need to know all the details, so hope we are allowed to! 

I might be testing in a few days :blush: After my weirdo late ovulation cycle and having BD-ed *by accident* the day before ovulation, I'm cautiously hoping for a very early Christmas present! But if AF shows I won't be too disappointed as it means we can properly TTC next month, which DH is very much looking forward to:winkwink: I'm 5dpo atm and always thought I would wait until AF is due but it is soooo temting to test early if there is a chance I could be pregnant!! Fingers crossed for you Nightdaze, it would be ideal if we both get BFPs and can move over to TTC together, holding hands so we're not scared!!

So many questions to answer and I should really be doing planning now! I'm looking forward to telling parents and grandparents the good news. And seeing my tummy grow. And feeling baby move, and letting DH feel it move too. Not looking forward to morning sickness at school - hope it's not too bad! Don't know how I'm going to do teaching whilst having to run and be sick. 

Would like to breastfeed but will just see how it goes. 

Maternity - would like a year off then return part time but really need to sit down and work out if we could manage financially. If we were richer I'd like to be a stay at home, but at the moment I think it would put too much of a strain on finances. 

Nearly the weekend girls :happydance: xx


----------



## smawfl

Haha pussycat, next time the footy is on I'll meet you here and we can have a little natter!!

Good luck with your testing!! How exciting!!

It's pretty much the weekend for me already! I've got tomorrow off and heading down to London for a get together with my uni girls, it's a 30th birthday and we're off to see Shrek the musical and have a lovely dinner, can't wait!!


----------



## gimgem

Goo luck with ur testing!! *fingers crossed for you*
How many days past ovulation can you test?? I thought it was literally 2 weeks, but I keep seeing threads about testing like 4 or 5 dpo??

Oo that's sounds nice, let us know how shrek is!! Going up to London myself on Saturday, nothing exciting, just getting a passport lol


----------



## smawfl

gimgem said:


> Goo luck with ur testing!! *fingers crossed for you*
> How many days past ovulation can you test?? I thought it was literally 2 weeks, but I keep seeing threads about testing like 4 or 5 dpo??
> 
> Oo that's sounds nice, let us know how shrek is!! Going up to London myself on Saturday, nothing exciting, just getting a passport lol

I just wrote out a long ish reply then lost it! grrr!!

I think tests can pick up a pregnancy fairly early on, but I think I would befer to think... oooh my AF is late, I might be pregnant.. then test! LOL

Will let you know about Shrek! Went to see Wicked a couple of weeks ago and that was BRILLIANT!

LOL another spooky coincidence, both going to London!!


----------



## nightdaze

Oh my goodness...Wicked was one of the best things I have ever seen! I went with my mom in London when she came to visit me and she loved it as well. I had NO idea that there was a Shrek musical! Have fun! Sounds like a great weekend! I have been missing London quite a bit lately, it has been over 2 years since I have been back but I think we are planning a trip in April to see DH&#8217;s family (ugh...) and our friends who I miss SO SO much.

I didn&#8217;t know that you could test 4 of 5 DPO...I don&#8217;t think I will go down that road or I would be spending a fortune on tests! I also think I would much much rather get AF than get a BFN! I do not handle disappointment well. Hopefully it won&#8217;t take any of us too long to get our BFP and we won&#8217;t have to go through too much waiting and wondering.

I think that we can post our BFP in this thread...there are a couple other long-going threads where the same people that post regularly have made their announcements. I think that posting a &#8216;I&#8217;m Pregnant&#8217; thread would be frowned upon but in our safe little December thread I think we can for sure let each other know...I will definitely be telling you guys how I get on when I test on Dec. 11 (if you don&#8217;t mind of course!).

I hate to get my hopes up...I really really do! I have been pretty relaxed so far though and mostly I&#8217;m just excited about the fact that we are doing our best right now! My best friend who got pregnant on her 1st month of trying with all 3 of her kids said that her and DH would just BD every day from when her period finished right until she was supposed to get it again and she would make sure that she stayed laying down for at least half an hour afterwards. So that is about all we are doing at the moment. I know that I ovulated yesterday so more BD-ing would just be for fun &#8211; although I read somewhere that you should keep having sex even after you ovulate because having more sperm in you creates a good environment for implantation? Has anyone else heard this?

I know this is getting rather long but I watched The Great Sperm Race last night (on you tube) and WOW! How on earth does anyone get pregnant when only 20 or so sperm out of MILLIONS make it into the fallopian tube to meet the egg. INCREDIBLE!!!!

Ok &#8211; that is enough from me right now...happy Friday everyone!!!


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl said:


> gimgem said:
> 
> 
> Goo luck with ur testing!! *fingers crossed for you*
> How many days past ovulation can you test?? I thought it was literally 2 weeks, but I keep seeing threads about testing like 4 or 5 dpo??
> 
> Oo that's sounds nice, let us know how shrek is!! Going up to London myself on Saturday, nothing exciting, just getting a passport lol
> 
> I just wrote out a long ish reply then lost it! grrr!!
> 
> I think tests can pick up a pregnancy fairly early on, but I think I would befer to think... oooh my AF is late, I might be pregnant.. then test! LOL
> 
> Will let you know about Shrek! Went to see Wicked a couple of weeks ago and that was BRILLIANT!
> 
> LOL another spooky coincidence, both going to London!!Click to expand...

I have a First Response preg test in preparation and it says on the front it can detect the pregnancy hormone up to 6 days before the predicted first day of your period. But I don't think I'll be testing that early. I've decided to wait until next wednesday (strike day - woo!) AF is due tuesday so if she hasn't shown up I shall test. Now that I have written in down I will NOT be tempted to test any earlier!!


----------



## nightdaze

Pusscat said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gimgem said:
> 
> 
> Goo luck with ur testing!! *fingers crossed for you*
> How many days past ovulation can you test?? I thought it was literally 2 weeks, but I keep seeing threads about testing like 4 or 5 dpo??
> 
> Oo that's sounds nice, let us know how shrek is!! Going up to London myself on Saturday, nothing exciting, just getting a passport lol
> 
> I just wrote out a long ish reply then lost it! grrr!!
> 
> I think tests can pick up a pregnancy fairly early on, but I think I would befer to think... oooh my AF is late, I might be pregnant.. then test! LOL
> 
> Will let you know about Shrek! Went to see Wicked a couple of weeks ago and that was BRILLIANT!
> 
> LOL another spooky coincidence, both going to London!!Click to expand...
> 
> I have a First Response preg test in preparation and it says on the front it can detect the pregnancy hormone up to 6 days before the predicted first day of your period. But I don't think I'll be testing that early. I've decided to wait until next wednesday (strike day - woo!) AF is due tuesday so if she hasn't shown up I shall test. Now that I have written in down I will NOT be tempted to test any earlier!!Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for you, keep us updated and I hope the next few days fly by!! It is going to be so hard to not test early but if you feel the need just come on here and we will talk you out of it!! x


----------



## smawfl

nightdaze said:


> I know this is getting rather long but I watched The Great Sperm Race last night (on you tube) and WOW! How on earth does anyone get pregnant when only 20 or so sperm out of MILLIONS make it into the fallopian tube to meet the egg. INCREDIBLE!!!!

I've just finished watching this, so amazing!!


----------



## gaiagirl

Hi Ladies...I am having a grrrrrrrrrrrr night. Just so freakin irritable and I feel like I could use some serious kick-boxing. The stresses of adult life are just getting me down :growlmad: 

There is a new development being built in our neighborhood and they are going to have to blast through all this rock by our house, then put a road and 14 new houses in :dohh: There's nothing I can do and it just pisses me off so much.

I also had a big life insurance meeting today to finally decide on a policy. I am happy that we are going to responsible and make sure each other are covered in the case of tragedy, and our future kids have security if something happens to us...but it is just so much to consider. AND so much money!

I was surfing some pregnancy blogs and articles to try to get my mind off the boring/frustrating stuff and LOL'd at this one!

Anyways, hope you have good mornings :) It is too bad you guys are almost all on totally different schedules than me! Good ol' world wide web!


----------



## HanyouMama

I am getting soooo nervous! Lol! We will officially be trying on the 26th! I wont be Ovulating yet, but we have agreed that this would be when we would start to try.

Does anyone else feel nervous?
Its just strange going from trying to be so careful for all of those years to just throwing caution to the wind and rolling with it :haha: Im nervous, but so excited!


----------



## gimgem

It's getting closer! Everyday I'm getting more and more excited!! Can not wait! I keep trying to tell myself that only 20% or less get pregnant the first time they try, but I can't help but get my hopes up :(. 

What's everyone's plans for today/weekend? Do we move over to ttc thread on the 1st of December or do we wait until actually bding?

Take care


----------



## smawfl

gimgem said:


> It's getting closer! Everyday I'm getting more and more excited!! Can not wait! I keep trying to tell myself that only 20% or less get pregnant the first time they try, but I can't help but get my hopes up :(.
> 
> What's everyone's plans for today/weekend? Do we move over to ttc thread on the 1st of December or do we wait until actually bding?
> 
> Take care

Very excited too!!

Being one of the last ones TTC I would love to all move over together, otherwise this thread may become very lonely!!

What does everyone else think? x


----------



## smawfl

Sorry just seen your ticker gimgem, i think we're both one of the last few, I think Giaigirl too!


----------



## smawfl

HanyouMama said:


> I am getting soooo nervous! Lol! We will officially be trying on the 26th! I wont be Ovulating yet, but we have agreed that this would be when we would start to try.
> 
> Does anyone else feel nervous?
> Its just strange going from trying to be so careful for all of those years to just throwing caution to the wind and rolling with it :haha: Im nervous, but so excited!

Good luck Hannyoumama!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## smawfl

gaiagirl said:


> Hi Ladies...I am having a grrrrrrrrrrrr night. Just so freakin irritable and I feel like I could use some serious kick-boxing. The stresses of adult life are just getting me down :growlmad:
> 
> There is a new development being built in our neighborhood and they are going to have to blast through all this rock by our house, then put a road and 14 new houses in :dohh: There's nothing I can do and it just pisses me off so much.
> 
> I also had a big life insurance meeting today to finally decide on a policy. I am happy that we are going to responsible and make sure each other are covered in the case of tragedy, and our future kids have security if something happens to us...but it is just so much to consider. AND so much money!
> 
> I was surfing some pregnancy blogs and articles to try to get my mind off the boring/frustrating stuff and LOL'd at this one!
> 
> Anyways, hope you have good mornings :) It is too bad you guys are almost all on totally different schedules than me! Good ol' world wide web!


Gaiagirl thank link made me laugh, but I also hope I don't get to that point!! I still want it to be fun!!

I also actually like the fact we're all over the world, think it makes this place pretty cool and plus I thiink it's great to wake up to loads of posts on this thread to read and reply to!!


----------



## smawfl

PS where is EMILY?? She hasn't been on for a while... hope you're ok hun!!!


----------



## musicgal831

Hi girls...it looks like I'll have to be saying bye to all of you until everyone moves down to the TTC section! DH decided that he couldn't care less if I'm PG now and put the protection on hold! What that means is that we ended up BD three days before I O'd and on my actual O day. FF predicted my O date to be on CD10 which is early for me considering my last 3 cycles have O date on CD16. 

Sorry I wasn't on here more often...did a lot of reading from my iPhone because DH uses the desktop for work. Looks like I'm doing the 2WW! 

Good luck to all of you and I wish you an overflow of baby dust!


----------



## HanyouMama

musicgal831 said:


> Hi girls...it looks like I'll have to be saying bye to all of you until everyone moves down to the TTC section! DH decided that he couldn't care less if I'm PG now and put the protection on hold! What that means is that we ended up BD three days before I O'd and on my actual O day. FF predicted my O date to be on CD10 which is early for me considering my last 3 cycles have O date on CD16.
> 
> Sorry I wasn't on here more often...did a lot of reading from my iPhone because DH uses the desktop for work. Looks like I'm doing the 2WW!
> 
> Good luck to all of you and I wish you an overflow of baby dust!

 Good luck and :dust:


----------



## Pusscat

musicgal831 said:


> Hi girls...it looks like I'll have to be saying bye to all of you until everyone moves down to the TTC section! DH decided that he couldn't care less if I'm PG now and put the protection on hold! What that means is that we ended up BD three days before I O'd and on my actual O day. FF predicted my O date to be on CD10 which is early for me considering my last 3 cycles have O date on CD16.
> 
> Sorry I wasn't on here more often...did a lot of reading from my iPhone because DH uses the desktop for work. Looks like I'm doing the 2WW!
> 
> Good luck to all of you and I wish you an overflow of baby dust!

Good luck to you musicgal831 :dust: And also HanyouMama, you can have some :dust: too :winkwink: I'm stalking the 2WW board but haven't posted as I don't want to get my hopes up! We're not officially TTC so therefore don't feel I should be in 2WW! My temperature went up to 36.93 today. It's on a steady upwards climb. If it stays high then it's going to be hard not to get excited :happydance::happydance:

I wondered where Emily was too. She seemed quite down last time she posted so hope she's ok :hugs:

I think a 1st of December move to TTC would be a good idea otherwise it is going to get lonely here!

Hope everyone has a good Friday night xx


----------



## nightdaze

Hi Ladies. I want to share this link with you. You can read through it, most of it you will know BUT click on through to page 9 of 13:

_Its common knowledge that sex around ovulation will improve your chances of getting pregnant, but having sex 2 days prior to ovulation will improve your chances even more. According to a 2001 study by researcher D.B. Dunson, women who had sex two days prior to ovulation had the greatest chance of conceiving. An even more interesting observation from the study was that women who only had sex on the day of ovulation had just a 5 percent chance of conceiving. In comparison, the women in this study that had intercourse 2 days before ovulation had as much as a 50% chance of conceiving in any given cycle, depending on their age. What was notable from this study was that conception was most likely in the 4 days before ovulation. The day of ovulation was surprisingly the least likely day to conceive. 
_
https://www.justmommies.com/getting...nt-now-12-ideas-to-help-you-get-pregn?slide=9

OPKs are great and I know that sometimes they are really necessary but if you only BD on the day you ovulate then your chances are not great. Also, I know this may sound strange but I ovulate on CD 7 or 8. I have shorter cycles than most people but if I waited until CD 10 or later to start trying I would miss my window completely. So just because the 'average' is a 28 day cycle where you are supposed to ovulate on CD14 everyone is very different - to up your chances BD every second day from the time your period finishes until a week before you think AF is due (or you can just keep on BDing because it is fun!!) 

I want this to be the luckiest group of ladies and I hope this helps!


----------



## gaiagirl

Yay! I want this to be the luckiest group too :happydance::happydance:

I am OK with whenever we want to move. I wont be TTC until Jan but I am fine with starting to hang out in the TTC zone soon, it will get me even more pumped --- if that is at all possible!


----------



## EmilyCJ

Hi girls :wave:!!
aw thank you for noticing i'd not been on for a few days, its nice to feel missed!! i've been so busy the last few days :sleep:, had christmas fayre in school last night so spent all week building up to it, and also had no power for two days (a complete pain in the bum but good excuse for takeaways!). and i felt bad that i just seemed to be moaning all the time, esp as you're all (understandably!!!) getting excited and i didnt like dragging the forum down! (although im again desperate to moan because my best friend is possibly moving to cornwall, a whole 8 hours away from our home in sw wales :cry:!!)

hasnt been that long but i had about 4 pages to read through!! so not sure where to start...i'd love to be a stay at home mam (and breastfeeding as long as all well) but not sure how that'd work money wise!! if i was going to have to use childcare i may have been able to pursuade hubby its silly spending almost all my wages paying someone else to care for our child when id rather do it myself anyway, but as our parents would be doing the childcare between them (they are desperate to!) i dont have that excuse. found out today that i got the job i went for interview for on tues :thumbup:, its only a saturday but its back in the library i used to run and still love (so much i work there every school hols!). so i'm hoping that maybe i can be a stah mam and carry on just the saturdays to supplement income. not sure how it works maternity leave though if im not starting that til 17th dec? my teaching is only a temporary contract so dont really know how it works or what id be entitled to there either :dohh:? 

smawlf - my hubby wants to know the sex and as i'm not particularly bothered (although if had to decide i think id wait) but as he is so desperate to know i will find out. how was shrek? i love shrek!! me and my friend used to watch the video every weekend and quoted it to each other for years!! sad i know but it was our thing, and we were only 12 :blush:!

no idea when il be testing as thanks to my last period being way late iv got no idea when my next one is due!! and we cant ttc until iv had that one. so all you ladies will have to lead the way! but i am coming over to ttc thread with you all because i dont want to be left here on my own :nope:!! 

nightdaze - oh my god dec 11th??!! how exciting :happydance:!!! best of luck!! and yes please make sure you do let us know! 

i know its incredibley sad but i have missed you all :hugs:!! wish i knew when my period was coming because i so want to be looking forward to ttc!!!! i'm coming over with you anyway though, but i think ive said this already?!! hope you are all doing okay and hope you all have a lovely weekend. lots of love :kiss:

ps. random but for some reason felt the need to tell you?! my dog just saw his cat friend from next door through the window and lunged over me, getting the laptop wet with his umm how do i say 'excited juices?!' how GROSS is that???!!! it stinks unbelievabley bad! and i dont understand because he had his balls out in august so dont get how he's still got any??!! minging i know im sorry but felt the urge to share it lol x


----------



## Annie77

So many questions that I have forgotten most of them as haven't been on this thread for a while.

I have been pregnant 4 times but lost 2 angels through MC and ectopic pregnancy. Have two daughters. I am looking forward to this pregnancy as I know for sure it will be my last and I want to absorb every moment knowing this (didn't have closure after 2nd daughter and it was hard). Not looking forward to losing the weight afterwards!
I would like to find out gender but hubby doesn't, will be breastfeeding for 6-8mths or maybe longer this time due to work pattern being better. I will be off work for 6-8 months aswell and return to approx 23hrs per week.

I am due to start trying 12 weeks after ectopic - 4th december and luckily I am due to ovulate around 5-6th, then test around 22nd. However, I am just not going to use protection next week when my af is finished.

Just had a thought though - when you get your BFP they calculate from 1st day of last period so officially I could be 2 days pregnant :wacko: Strange that for the 1st two weeks of pregnancy you are not actually pregnant but hey - it's a nice thought.

Lots of baby dust to all and can't wait til we all move over to TTC!!

My question - disposable or reusable nappies?


----------



## EmilyCJ

i used to look after the kids of a friend a few times a week and i loved it they were gorgeous little girls but i hated the reusable nappies!!! so i will def be using disposable. bad i know but hey x
sorry to hear about all your heartache :sad1:. wish you the best of luck..it is weird about due date thing, i've thought that before!! xxxx


----------



## nightdaze

Emily- please don't ever ever ever feel bad about coming on here to have a moan, that's what we are here for!! I hope AF gets back on track this month and that you don't end up having to wait for her. The same thing happened to me a couple months ago, there was absolutely no reason as to why she didn't show up on time!

So...because I ovulate early in my 23 day cycle, if I wait until Dec 11 to test I will be around 16dpo. Woah. Should I test earlier if AF doesn't show up? I didn't realise this until just now when I was in the TWW forum and people are testing at 10 and 11dpo...

Sorry guys...I feel bad about posting in here but you ladies are all so wonderful...


----------



## gaiagirl

nightdaze said:


> Emily- please don't ever ever ever feel bad about coming on here to have a moan, that's what we are here for!! I hope AF gets back on track this month and that you don't end up having to wait for her. The same thing happened to me a couple months ago, there was absolutely no reason as to why she didn't show up on time!
> 
> So...because I ovulate early in my 23 day cycle, if I wait until Dec 11 to test I will be around 16dpo. Woah. Should I test earlier if AF doesn't show up? I didn't realise this until just now when I was in the TWW forum and people are testing at 10 and 11dpo...
> 
> Sorry guys...I feel bad about posting in here but you ladies are all so wonderful...

Don't feel bad about posting! I actually love that some of us are already thinking about these things...it means we are ALL close to TTC :happydance:

Personally, I would do a test around 11 or 12 DPO but my LP has only been about 9 days so I would technically be late. Either way, implantation has likely occured by 11 or 12 DPO so it is possible to get a faint line...

I guess it depends how much will power you have, lol.


----------



## ds0910

EmilyCJ said:


> Hi girls :wave:!!
> aw thank you for noticing i'd not been on for a few days, its nice to feel missed!! i've been so busy the last few days :sleep:, had christmas fayre in school last night so spent all week building up to it, and also had no power for two days (a complete pain in the bum but good excuse for takeaways!). and i felt bad that i just seemed to be moaning all the time, esp as you're all (understandably!!!) getting excited and i didnt like dragging the forum down! (although im again desperate to moan because my best friend is possibly moving to cornwall, a whole 8 hours away from our home in sw wales :cry:!!)
> 
> hasnt been that long but i had about 4 pages to read through!! so not sure where to start...i'd love to be a stay at home mam (and breastfeeding as long as all well) but not sure how that'd work money wise!! if i was going to have to use childcare i may have been able to pursuade hubby its silly spending almost all my wages paying someone else to care for our child when id rather do it myself anyway, but as our parents would be doing the childcare between them (they are desperate to!) i dont have that excuse. found out today that i got the job i went for interview for on tues :thumbup:, its only a saturday but its back in the library i used to run and still love (so much i work there every school hols!). so i'm hoping that maybe i can be a stah mam and carry on just the saturdays to supplement income. not sure how it works maternity leave though if im not starting that til 17th dec? my teaching is only a temporary contract so dont really know how it works or what id be entitled to there either :dohh:?
> 
> smawlf - my hubby wants to know the sex and as i'm not particularly bothered (although if had to decide i think id wait) but as he is so desperate to know i will find out. how was shrek? i love shrek!! me and my friend used to watch the video every weekend and quoted it to each other for years!! sad i know but it was our thing, and we were only 12 :blush:!
> 
> no idea when il be testing as thanks to my last period being way late iv got no idea when my next one is due!! and we cant ttc until iv had that one. so all you ladies will have to lead the way! but i am coming over to ttc thread with you all because i dont want to be left here on my own :nope:!!
> 
> nightdaze - oh my god dec 11th??!! how exciting :happydance:!!! best of luck!! and yes please make sure you do let us know!
> 
> i know its incredibley sad but i have missed you all :hugs:!! wish i knew when my period was coming because i so want to be looking forward to ttc!!!! i'm coming over with you anyway though, but i think ive said this already?!! hope you are all doing okay and hope you all have a lovely weekend. lots of love :kiss:
> 
> ps. random but for some reason felt the need to tell you?! my dog just saw his cat friend from next door through the window and lunged over me, getting the laptop wet with his umm how do i say 'excited juices?!' how GROSS is that???!!! it stinks unbelievabley bad! and i dont understand because he had his balls out in august so dont get how he's still got any??!! minging i know im sorry but felt the urge to share it lol x

 LOL well not to be too gross but that wasn't sperm.....it was something called smegma. It's a discharge that they have on the end of their penis. Sorry to gross everyone out LOL. Just had to let ya know :haha:


----------



## minimoocow

Hey everyone

Its busy on here again! I had yesterday of work so today now feels like Sunday morning but I still have 2 days until the weekend!

I know some of you have had late AFs but I have a very late OV! Day 18 and still no show. Had lots of EWCM for about 5 days but temps still down. I don't get whats going on I normally OV on day 14, may latest before was day 16. Why are outr bodies doing this when we are so close!!!!

To everyone now TTC or having "accidents" please do still keep posting in here I like hearing about it.

x


----------



## EmilyCJ

ds0910 said:


> LOL well not to be too gross but that wasn't sperm.....it was something called smegma. It's a discharge that they have on the end of their penis. Sorry to gross everyone out LOL. Just had to let ya know :haha:

haha thank you!!!! solves the confusion lol and i know its gross but it's nice to know what it is!! not that it makes it smell any less disgusting :wacko:!

thanks, its nice to know you dont mind me moaning, i feel like its all im doing at the minute!! and heres a little bit more...i was supposed to be making red onion chutney this morning but out of red wine (opps :blush:!!) so went to tesco to get some and forgot my purse :dohh:!! grrrr!! i swear my brain is just going lately!!!! (which has led to a few people at work raising eyebrows and suggesting 'baby brain', little do they know that i am hoping it wont be long before i can  blame my recent forgetfullness on that!!!)

on a more positive note (been trying to think of silver lining for stupid af!) and have worked out that if this cycle is back to normal then i'll be due af around 17th dec and therefore ov around new years. so basically we wont be ttc until after christmas, so on the plus side i can still drink at my xmas parties!

nightdaze - i think how early you can test depends what kind of test you're using? i think when its me im going to try as hard as possible to not test early because if it doesnt show up i'll be so dissappointed and then it could be positive a few days later so i'd have been gutted for no reason! the early response tests aren't as effective i think i've read, so id rather hang on for as long as i can before testing so there's more chance of an accurate reading. i may be wrong though!!

xxxx


----------



## Pusscat

*EmilyCJ* - always look on the positive side! I'm sure it is much more helpful to our bodies than worrying. 

I once forgot my purse when I went for an eye test! Only realised after I'd had the test and came to pay :dohh:. I had to go all the way home (15 min train journey), pick up card, then wait for next train and go all the way back to the effing opticians. And the train station isn't even in the town centre (Leicester, for anyone who knows it.) So that was pretty annoying :wacko:!!

*minimoocow* - this has happened to so many of us on this thread so try not to worry about it! I didn't OV until CD 28!

*nighdaze* - I would test earlier than 16dpo. 10-12 dpo seems to be the time when people actually get a result on the testing boards. If AF does not show on Tuesday I will be testing on Wednesday, which will be 11dpo.


----------



## gaiagirl

Hello ladies, hope you are having lovely weekends :thumbup:

I just had a realization about just how much 'symptom spotting' I will be doing when we are actually TTC!

We BDd only one time around OV this cycle, and used a condom. There were no accidents or anything...any yet I have had so many 'symptoms' in the past 3 days that I could seriously convince myself I might be pregnant.

I can already forsee how extremely obsessive that 2WW will be! Eeeek!


----------



## Bambi1985

I got my BFP at 10 DPO with my daughter so it's definately possible!

I OV'd either yesterday or today I think so am now offically in 2WW like a few of you :happydance:


----------



## HanyouMama

TODAY IS THE DAY!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am just so excited!


----------



## EmilyCJ

omg i'm so excited!!! it may be silly as i dont know you girls in real life but this seems so real its just as important as i can talk to you about more than to my real liufe friends in some circumstances!!! best of luck hanyoumama - do you mean testing or ttc?? nightdaze i'm so happy for you please let us know as soon as you test!!!! i'll keep my fingers and toes cvrossed for you!!

ps. please keep posting here because we care!!!!! and are excited for you and we'll all be there pretty soon and its nice to do this together xxx

my hubby driving our friends home at the minute affter a night out so i'm hoping tonight will be the night to break our month long abstinence!!!!! i'm sorry i know that's a bit too much info really but i'm quite excited lol! i even shaved my legs (again!) this morning after the fiasco last friday! just cam on here while waiting for him to get home. .... wish me luck girls :winkwink: i feel it may be what i need to make me chill out lol!!!! 

love you all lots., it really makes a difference to have all you here at a touch of a button,l i hope its not just me being sad and drunk!!!! :blush:!!! its different to my real life friends who are all in different places emotionally and relationshoip wise!! i wish that we can all become ttc and hen bump buddies together, how amazing would that -be!!!! love Em :kiss:


----------



## minimoocow

Emilycj - hope you had a good night :haha:

I've so confused. Since my temps were still down yesterday I thought I'd do an OV test which came back negative but this morning my temp is up .3 degrees so how quickly after the LH surge does it disappear again?

Anyway, I'm just going to go with the flow for now and see what happens.

Happy Sunday girls


----------



## Jacobnmatty

AGE: 33
PARTNERS AGE: 37
TIME WITH PARTNER: 11 yrs
CHILDREN ALREADY? 2 boys
BIRTHDAY: Feb 8
HOLIDAYS PLANNED?: staying home


----------



## Bambi1985

minimoocow said:


> Emilycj - hope you had a good night :haha:
> 
> I've so confused. Since my temps were still down yesterday I thought I'd do an OV test which came back negative but this morning my temp is up .3 degrees so how quickly after the LH surge does it disappear again?
> 
> Anyway, I'm just going to go with the flow for now and see what happens.
> 
> Happy Sunday girls

Don't worry minimoocow, I'm confused too :shrug: Have been getting positive OV tests but no temp rise


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

EmilyCJ said:


> omg i'm so excited!!! it may be silly as i dont know you girls in real life but this seems so real its just as important as i can talk to you about more than to my real liufe friends in some circumstances!!! best of luck hanyoumama - do you mean testing or ttc?? nightdaze i'm so happy for you please let us know as soon as you test!!!! i'll keep my fingers and toes cvrossed for you!!
> 
> ps. please keep posting here because we care!!!!! and are excited for you and we'll all be there pretty soon and its nice to do this together xxx
> 
> love you all lots., it really makes a difference to have all you here at a touch of a button,l i hope its not just me being sad and drunk!!!! :blush:!!! its different to my real life friends who are all in different places emotionally and relationshoip wise!! i wish that we can all become ttc and hen bump buddies together, how amazing would that -be!!!! love Em :kiss:

Hello ladies!

Hope everyone's well! I completely agree with Emily - it's so nice to come on here... vent, ask questions, confide, get advice and moral support... And to also wish everyone lots of :dust: as this is the last Sunday of Novmber! Oh yes... Nearly there!

So when are we taking the plunge to the TTC thread? I've been having a nose and there's a few TTC in December threads... I think ours will be different since we would be moving in mass from WTC... We've got the background of all eagerly waiting for 'the twelfth month' and the coincidents amongst us (holidays, birthdays)! 

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend. 

Where's the questions gone? I was thinking, we could try 'either, or'... I just made that up!!! 

Here goes... 
Kissing or cuddling? :winkwink:


----------



## cupcaker

Desperately hoping this will be me. My partner has told me when we're off work over the christmas break babies will be "discussed". x


----------



## ds0910

OH my!! I'm getting so nervous and excited!! I think we might actually be waiting till around the middle of Dec to start TTC.....but HOLY CRAP it's almost here!! I really hope we get it on the first try like we did last time, because it would be so awesome if we had a girl born in Sep because mine, my mom, and my mom's mom are all in September! That would be 4 generation september girl b-days!! how cool would that be?! If it's a boy, maybe he will wait till Oct and b-day with his daddy:winkwink:

I say we all need to stick together too and move at the same time. So what's the plan?

I love to be cuddled:flower:

Oh and I have a question for you ladies. With the mc back in March, we hadn't told anyone really that I was pregnant. We were waiting to make sure everything was ok, and when it wasn't we debated on whether to tell everyone about any of it. We wound up going ahead and telling our families because I knew mine would really want to know something like that, but both sides seemed to have their feelings hurt that we didn't tell them when I was pregnant. So I am wondering when we should tell when the BFP gets here. We aren't telling anyone we are trying cause we want it to be a surprise, so in case for the worst I don't want them to get their feelings hurt IF i were to mc again before we told anyone. Let's hope that won't be an issue.....but what can i say? I'm a deep thinker and cover most all avenues :shrug: So whatcha think ladies?


----------



## gimgem

Had the most awful day today. My dog died during the night, sounds stupid to be so upset about it, I know, but I've had her since I was little. She became like a member of my family. :(. I've been keeping spirits up with thoughts of ttc next month. 

To those who are ttc now good luck ladies! *fingers crossed*

Hmm, I'd have to say cuddling, love kissing but cuddling is so relaxing and a nice safe feeling. Lol.

What do u think of the baby co sleeper cots?


----------



## ds0910

gimgem said:


> Had the most awful day today. My dog died during the night, sounds stupid to be so upset about it, I know, but I've had her since I was little. She became like a member of my family. :(. I've been keeping spirits up with thoughts of ttc next month.
> 
> To those who are ttc now good luck ladies! *fingers crossed*
> 
> Hmm, I'd have to say cuddling, love kissing but cuddling is so relaxing and a nice safe feeling. Lol.
> 
> What do u think of the baby co sleeper cots?

I'm so sorry about your dog!! It's not stupid to be that upset, I will be devastated when something happens to one of mine. When my Grate Dane died on 2/23/01 I left work, cried myself to sleep for days and hardly ate :( They are part of the family and it hurts terribly to lose them!


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Gingem - Sorry to hear about your dog. I have a cat who just turned 10... I'd be devestated also :hugs:

Ds0910 - I only told DH and my mum when I found out I was pregnant. When I MCd, I told my MIL and sisters, and a cousin who lost her baby at 21 weeks. I've since told a couple of really close friends. I have a huge family! I haven't told many because a) I only knew I was pregnant for a week and b) I have a cousin and SIL who were due to give birth within the next few weeks! Such a predicament isn't it - I haven't found my MC the easiest thing to open u about to be honest :cry:
I will be telling my DH (obviously) and mum when I next get a bfp... Everyone else, I will tell if I'm lucky enough to have a sticky bean through the first trimester [-o&lt;

Next question... Trainers/sneakers or stilettos?


----------



## Bambi1985

So sorry about your dog Gimgem :hugs:

I have just had a massive shock!!!

As I said earlier, I've had no temp rise but have had positive OPKs for the last 4 days. I remember reading a while ago that OPKs can sometimes also show positive when your pregnant too. So... I randomly decided to do a cheapy test that came with my OPKs..........and it was positive :happydance: Was really strong too.

Really confused as to how though lol Starting testing on CD14 but missed CD17-19. Had a temp rise on CD 19 that then went back down but hadn't had :sex: since CD 12 which seems strange :shrug: ?

My Ovulation Chart


Going to go and get a decent test in the morning!


----------



## gimgem

Thank u guys. But like I say keeping spirits up with thoughts of ttc so very soon! 

I probs will only tell dh if we get a bfp!! I'd be to worried until we got to 12 weeks at least to tell others. Only purely because I'm a born worryer! 

Defo trainer lady! Vans are the fav!


----------



## gimgem

I so hope u get a bfp!! Good luck!!


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Bambi1985 said:


> So sorry about your dog Gimgem :hugs:
> 
> I have just had a massive shock!!!
> 
> As I said earlier, I've had no temp rise but have had positive OPKs for the last 4 days. I remember reading a while ago that OPKs can sometimes also show positive when your pregnant too. So... I randomly decided to do a cheapy test that came with my OPKs..........and it was positive :happydance: Was really strong too.
> 
> Really confused as to how though lol Starting testing on CD14 but missed CD17-19. Had a temp rise on CD 19 that then went back down but hadn't had :sex: since CD 12 which seems strange :shrug: ?
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> 
> Going to go and get a decent test in the morning!

Fingers crossed Bambi! I don't have a clue about charting but hope you're the one to get this party starting! Good luck!


----------



## smawfl

Hi Everyone :wave: Love the 3 pages of threads to get through! :happydance::happydance:

Hope you've all had a lovely weekend! Came back from London earlier, SHREK was amazing!!! Had a great time :thumbup:

*Musicgal *- GOOD LUCK!!! :thumbup: How exciting! :fairydust:

*Pussycat *- LOL I stalk a lot of other boards including 2WW! Such an education!!

*Nightdaze *- thanks for the link!! Very interesting! And don't feel bad for posting here! I agree with gaiagirl, we're all almost there and will be with you soon!!

*Emily *- Glad you're ok!! LOL glad you missed us! ;)

*Annie *- I think it's odd they calculate from LMP too! Strange! I think disposable nappies for me!!

*Minimoocow *- have you OV'd??

*Gaiagirl *- I was the same with symptom spotting in the LP of my last cycle!! Even though we BD'd but used protection during OV, I thought I *might* be pregnant but alas nope, :af: arrived yesterday!! Annoying how the symptoms are the same as AF!

*Bambi *- good luck for your 2WW!! :fairydust: Fingers crossed for your BFP!! x

*Hannyoumamma *- YAY for TTC day!! Good luck!!

*Jacobnmatty * and *Cupcaker *- welcome to the Decemberists!!

*Feelsoblesssed *- How about we move over on 1st December?? I like the either or game too!! Kissing/Cuddling is tough!! Generally mixture is nice!! ;) Stilettoes/heels for me!!

*ds0910 *- LOL I know the HOLYCRAP feeling! LOL I would go with your gut instinct, tell them when you feel ready x

*Gimgem *- sorry about your dog :( Not keen on baby co-sleeping, I would be too afraid to squish the baby!

Phew I think that's everyone!! Have a good week all! xx


----------



## smawfl

WOAH that was a long post!!! 

Forgot my question...!! Chocolate or Crisps??


----------



## EmilyCJ

oh gimgem thats so sad :nope:!!! it is devastating, they're a part of the family.

bambi best of luck thats very exciting! you may have beaten us all to it lol! keep us updated :winkwink:

we've been discussing this lately, when we will tell. and i cant decide. i'd have to tell my friends in work as there'd be certain aspects of the job i wouldnt be able to do, and no more drinking.. sometimes i think maybe not tell for a few weeks at least and keep it as an awesome secret for just the two of us, but i know there's no way i could really do that and most my family and friends will know within the hour!!!!! i also think that (*touch wood*) if anything were to happen i'd need their support, and at the same time if its all going well and im that excited and happy i think i'd struggle to not blurt it out to everyone i see!! sorry about last night girls :blush:!! had a very good night though :haha:!!!! and TMI warning!!! ---halfway through hubby just wanted to 'check' that it was def too early to start and would it make an august baby! funny, but neither of us have ever done it without condoms so it'll be a whole new experience! as much as ive always agreed with wanting a sept baby because of school, the thought of it then when it was so close to being real it was a really strange thought and i just couldnt care less when they were born! i just want one!!!! 

had sunday dinner with the in-laws today and they kept going on about baby names, and i mentioned on another thread i couldnt believe people would comment negatively about names, but they were!! it was 'oh no i dont really like maisy..i think ___ is better' and 'alfie thats a weird name' 'elsie? why do you like all old names?' 'Marley isnt a boys name' quite wound me up to be honest grrr :growlmad:!!! so i did tell them its a good job its got nothing to do with them then!! :dohh:

cant believe its back to work tomorrow! :wacko:

ps. am in a bit of a spin today as hubby been talking to somebody about change of career. he hasnt been particularly happy in his job for a while and has been there straight from school and is bored. this new job would have really flexible hours (which would be handy with all the appointments etc) and just the starting salary is more than our current combined wage ! so i could potentially afford to stay at home with bubba! silly as they're only in the discussion phase but i really hope it would work!!!! he's a bit worried as everyone hates bailiffs, but then again he works in a bank at the minute so isnt exactly mr popular lol!


----------



## EmilyCJ

smawfl said:


> WOAH that was a long post!!!
> 
> Forgot my question...!! Chocolate or Crisps??

crisps definately!! 

ps. my posts are always very long :blush:!!! i just cant seem to shut up lol xx


----------



## smawfl

EmilyCJ said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> WOAH that was a long post!!!
> 
> Forgot my question...!! Chocolate or Crisps??
> 
> crisps definately!!
> 
> ps. my posts are always very long :blush:!!! i just cant seem to shut up lol xxClick to expand...

LOL.. I love your posts! :haha:

I'm more of a chocolate gal! I :love: nutella!!


----------



## gaiagirl

Woah - lots of pages for me to read :thumbup:

As far as telling people, I think I will tell my closest friend (or two) at about 6 weeks and just keep it between us from 4-6wks. Then we will probably tell my parents at about 10 weeks, and then maybe a few more people at 12 weeks. I also have a cousin who is due in April but has to deliver at the hospital in my town (she is high-er risk) so is staying at our place from Mid-march until April. I might have to tell her if I am sick or have some other symptoms...or if I just can't hold it in! She told me everything while she went through IVF and had a MC so I can certainly trust her to understand!

The co-sleeping issue is a good discussion topic. I know lots of women who have found this to simply work best for them and their child in the first few months. According to them their instincts were so strong that they felt aware of every sound/move their child made at all times. However, I don't think I would be totally comfortable with the baby right next to me so these baby bunks look perfect: https://www.babybunk.com/ i think we will definitely be getting one of those. The idea of not having to get out of bed at all in the night is pretty awesome!

As far as the loss of a pet, my childhood dog died last Dec and when my parents told me over the phone I lost it. It took me a long time to get over it, he was a HUGE part of my life and my childhood. My parents had a very tough time with the loss too, especially my Dad. :hugs::hugs::hugs: Lots of love to you gimgem, go easy on yourself and don't feel silly at all.

AFM - I have had a great weekend lazing around, but I need to do some exercises tonight and then hit the gym tomorrow. Wings, beer and mushroom caps last night were delicious but not too kind on the waistline :dohh:

I am at 6 DPO so please cross your fingers for me that I have another 5 days at least until AF arrives. I have had cramps today so I am a bit worried, but trying to just go with the flow (lol pun intended).

Also - ITS DECEMBER THIS WEEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I may not be TTC until Jan now, but Dec is going to be an awesome month for me and for all of you who are getting started! Yay!


----------



## HanyouMama

EmilyCJ said:


> omg i'm so excited!!! it may be silly as i dont know you girls in real life but this seems so real its just as important as i can talk to you about more than to my real liufe friends in some circumstances!!! best of luck hanyoumama - do you mean testing or ttc?? nightdaze i'm so happy for you please let us know as soon as you test!!!! i'll keep my fingers and toes cvrossed for you!!
> 
> ps. please keep posting here because we care!!!!! and are excited for you and we'll all be there pretty soon and its nice to do this together xxx
> 
> my hubby driving our friends home at the minute affter a night out so i'm hoping tonight will be the night to break our month long abstinence!!!!! i'm sorry i know that's a bit too much info really but i'm quite excited lol! i even shaved my legs (again!) this morning after the fiasco last friday! just cam on here while waiting for him to get home. .... wish me luck girls :winkwink: i feel it may be what i need to make me chill out lol!!!!
> 
> love you all lots., it really makes a difference to have all you here at a touch of a button,l i hope its not just me being sad and drunk!!!! :blush:!!! its different to my real life friends who are all in different places emotionally and relationshoip wise!! i wish that we can all become ttc and hen bump buddies together, how amazing would that -be!!!! love Em :kiss:

We just started to TTC lastnight :)


----------



## EmilyCJ

aw thanks smawfl lol :haha:!

hanyoumama - congratulations!!!! so exciting hehe!!

gaiagirl - what are mushroom caps?! they sound lush!
i was planning on doing some exercise to lose a bit of weight, i've put on about half a stone in the last 6 months and i hate it! i'm not overweight but have bulges now where i didnt before :wacko:! i even bought an exercise bike but have returned it a week later! i've decided now there's not much point working my butt off getting toned up when i'm hoping to get knocked up in the next few weeks lol! may be lazy but thats just my way of thinking!! 
just showed my hubby the baby bunk and we LOVE it!! but its all dollars so then it led to a rather embarassing convo about where british columbia is lol!! i'm almost too ashamed to admit that :blush:. i know now though (i googled it!). i'll keep my fingers crossed for you (in our ignorant welsh village bubble lol), we have no choice but to go with the flow!!! 

i've been doing my dates (again!) and it turns out that all going to plan this cycle (fingers crossed!) i'll be my most fertile on christmas day. so i was upset ive got to wait longer but he reminded me that we're only talking one diary page longer. i was concerned about lack of dtd over xmas as lots of family around and we're staying with my mum but he's promised sneaky ones! and i kind of think its cool that my baby may be conceived in the bedroom i grew up in for 22 years! 

books or films?


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

smawfl said:


> Hi Everyone :wave: Love the 3 pages of threads to get through! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Hope you've all had a lovely weekend! Came back from London earlier, SHREK was amazing!!! Had a great time :thumbup:
> 
> *Musicgal *- GOOD LUCK!!! :thumbup: How exciting! :fairydust:
> 
> *Pussycat *- LOL I stalk a lot of other boards including 2WW! Such an education!!
> 
> *Nightdaze *- thanks for the link!! Very interesting! And don't feel bad for posting here! I agree with gaiagirl, we're all almost there and will be with you soon!!
> 
> *Emily *- Glad you're ok!! LOL glad you missed us! ;)
> 
> *Annie *- I think it's odd they calculate from LMP too! Strange! I think disposable nappies for me!!
> 
> *Minimoocow *- have you OV'd??
> 
> *Gaiagirl *- I was the same with symptom spotting in the LP of my last cycle!! Even though we BD'd but used protection during OV, I thought I *might* be pregnant but alas nope, :af: arrived yesterday!! Annoying how the symptoms are the same as AF!
> 
> *Bambi *- good luck for your 2WW!! :fairydust: Fingers crossed for your BFP!! x
> 
> *Hannyoumamma *- YAY for TTC day!! Good luck!!
> 
> *Jacobnmatty * and *Cupcaker *- welcome to the Decemberists!!
> 
> *Feelsoblesssed *- How about we move over on 1st December?? I like the either or game too!! Kissing/Cuddling is tough!! Generally mixture is nice!! ;) Stilettoes/heels for me!!
> 
> *ds0910 *- LOL I know the HOLYCRAP feeling! LOL I would go with your gut instinct, tell them when you feel ready x
> 
> *Gimgem *- sorry about your dog :( Not keen on baby co-sleeping, I would be too afraid to squish the baby!
> 
> Phew I think that's everyone!! Have a good week all! xx

Wow! What an ace post! :headspin:
1st December sounds good to me... Who's going to be the brave one to start us off? :happydance:


----------



## gaiagirl

EmilyCJ said:


> aw thanks smawfl lol :haha:!
> 
> hanyoumama - congratulations!!!! so exciting hehe!!
> 
> gaiagirl - what are mushroom caps?! they sound lush!
> i was planning on doing some exercise to lose a bit of weight, i've put on about half a stone in the last 6 months and i hate it! i'm not overweight but have bulges now where i didnt before :wacko:! i even bought an exercise bike but have returned it a week later! i've decided now there's not much point working my butt off getting toned up when i'm hoping to get knocked up in the next few weeks lol! may be lazy but thats just my way of thinking!!
> just showed my hubby the baby bunk and we LOVE it!! but its all dollars so then it led to a rather embarassing convo about where british columbia is lol!! i'm almost too ashamed to admit that :blush:. i know now though (i googled it!). i'll keep my fingers crossed for you (in our ignorant welsh village bubble lol), we have no choice but to go with the flow!!!
> 
> i've been doing my dates (again!) and it turns out that all going to plan this cycle (fingers crossed!) i'll be my most fertile on christmas day. so i was upset ive got to wait longer but he reminded me that we're only talking one diary page longer. i was concerned about lack of dtd over xmas as lots of family around and we're staying with my mum but he's promised sneaky ones! and i kind of think its cool that my baby may be conceived in the bedroom i grew up in for 22 years!
> 
> books or films?



Hmmm for the question...I technically like books best, but I haven't been doing much reading lately and instead watching movies/films! I WILL be reading books on the beach in a few weeks though :happydance: :happydance:

Mushroom caps are a lovely little appetizer...basically mushrooms stuffed with whatever you want (https://www.canadianliving.com/food/stuffed_mushroom_caps.php)! We just made some simple ones with the mushrooms stalks, light cream cheese and candied salmon. Mmmmmm so good!

Hahaha, crazy that you didn't know where BC was! I like to think everyone in the world does but that's me being self-centred too :flower:

Honestly though, I think it really is the most beautiful place on earth...here are a couple photos we took recently!
 



Attached Files:







194005_10150448306170648_861575647_17920513_25966_o.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 1









201255_10150448305835648_861575647_17920507_4056576_o.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 1









335172_10150787222990648_861575647_20739789_1618094906_o.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## gimgem

Thank you for your kind words ladies!

Oh my god! Congrats on ttc last night *baby dust*

I'm defo a chocolate person and yes! Nutella all the way lol. 

Shall we just all go in one giant leap on Thursday lol. 

Ummm, have to say I'm a book person but I do love a good movie! 

DH has been amazing last few weeks with learning about ttc and baby bits we need. Just makes me do excited! 

What do you think, traditional or new original names?

Personally, I love the old traditional ones!

Hope your having a good day ladies!!


----------



## EmilyCJ

gaiagirl - i feel i should point out that its always been a running joke how totally rubbish my geographical knowledge is!!!! it looks beautiful.

gimgem - i like old names. so many kids in my class have strange made up names or regular ordinary names that are spelt really weird and i just feel a bit sorry for the kids!! 

have a nice monday girls xx

ps. i've just realized that pretty much all of my posts should really be in a wtt journal?! but i dont have one and there doesnt seem much point now we'll be switching to ttc in a FEW DAYS!!!!


----------



## gimgem

I was just sitting in my car and another worry has hit me lol, how much weight do you generally put on with a baby? 

Yes I know what u mean EmilyCJ, I see a lot of patients and I'm like really?? Some I've seen are even named after alcohol shots these days lol.


----------



## Bambi1985

Check out my new ticker :happydance:


----------



## smawfl

Bambi1985 said:


> Check out my new ticker :happydance:

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## EmilyCJ

Bambi1985 said:


> Check out my new ticker :happydance:

wow!!! congratulations!!!!! how exciting :happydance::happydance:!!!!!! so happy for you :hugs:!!!!!!


----------



## smawfl

We so need our TTC thread already, with a list of BFP / TTC dates at the top and Bambi as the first BFP!!


----------



## gaiagirl

Congrats Bambi!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Way to get us started!


----------



## gimgem

Yay! That's so amazing!! Congratulations :):)


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Bambi1985 said:


> Check out my new ticker :happydance:

:happydance: :headspin: :happydance: :headspin: :happydance: :happydance: :headspin: :happydance: :headspin: :happydance: :headspin: :happydance: :headspin:

Congratulations!! Woooo hooooo... One down...

Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!!!! 

Ladies, 1st December... Let's take the plunge to the TTC thread and get this show on the road!!!


----------



## Pusscat

Bambi1985 said:


> Check out my new ticker :happydance:

Massive congratulations to you Bambi1985 :happydance::happydance::happydance: Nice understated announcement too :thumbup: Wishing you all the best for the next 9 months xxx

gingem - I'm so sorry to hear about your dog :hugs: Hope you're feeling a little better now.

AF arrived this morning and it's got me down for 2 reasons - no lucky conception, and means my LP was only 8 days :cry: That's the worst thing really. I'm just going to have to write off this cycle as a one off wierdo cycle. And start taking some B vitamins. And hope for better next month. I'm going to change my status as TTC now as I'm really not WTT any more and haven't really been for the last month. Looking forward to Thursday's big move!

Also feeling crappy because I'm ill and had the day off work today. Was up coughing all night and just hoping I can get some sleep tonight :sleep:

Sorry for the moan! Hope everyone has had a better Monday! xxx


----------



## gaiagirl

3 days until it is December :thumbup: Can't wait!

Is it possible to ask an admin to move this thread to TTC and re-title it, or do we have to start a new one?

I kind of like all the history...but I guess we could start fresh and this one would still be in the archives to go back and visit...


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

gaiagirl said:


> 3 days until it is December :thumbup: Can't wait!
> 
> Is it possible to ask an admin to move this thread to TTC and re-title it, or do we have to start a new one?
> 
> I kind of like all the history...but I guess we could start fresh and this one would still be in the archives to go back and visit...

This is all too exciting for me! :happydance: :headspin: :happydance: :headspin:

I will go with the flow and will be wishing my fellow Decemberists lots and lots of :dust: along the way! 29th... 30th... 1st!!!!!! Wooooo hoooooo!


----------



## minimoocow

gaiagirl said:


> Is it possible to ask an admin to move this thread to TTC and re-title it, or do we have to start a new one?
> 
> I kind of like all the history...but I guess we could start fresh and this one would still be in the archives to go back and visit...

I think that is a great idea - can they do that?

Gimgem - so sorry to hear about your dog. One of my pet chickens died a few weeks back and I was devastated. It was made worse because she was my broody hen - went broody every year and hatched off half a dozen chicks last year. We didn't let her hatch this year as we were going on holiday but I had an agreement with her that we would both hatch off last year (I told her the plan she clucked so thats an agreement!!!!) It won't be as fun on my own :-( We have some other animals on a community farm we are involved with and I'm quite happy eating them and don't get upset if they die but I think once you give something a name you make them part of the family.

Bambi1985 - congrats :happydance: well done on kicking us off. Pls let us know how you are getting on - you seem to have skipped our TTC thread - we need a pregancy one already!!!!!


----------



## Emmyjean

When I said in September that I was going to start trying to conceive in December, it seemed like a ways off...now that December is in three days, I am feeling a little...yikes!! Am I really ready?? Is anyone ever REALLY ready? :shrug:

After a lifetime of actively trying NOT to get pregnant, entering into a world where I am deliberately trying to conceive a child is just wild. Anyone else having these 'OMG' feelings mixed in with the requisite excitement?

Especially considering that if everything is on track, I ovulate in the first week, ha! Not much December to get through before the rubber has to hit the road, so to speak. :sex: :xmas1:


----------



## HanyouMama

Emmyjean said:


> When I said in September that I was going to start trying to conceive in December, it seemed like a ways off...now that December is in three days, I am feeling a little...yikes!! Am I really ready?? Is anyone ever REALLY ready? :shrug:
> 
> After a lifetime of actively trying NOT to get pregnant, entering into a world where I am deliberately trying to conceive a child is just wild. Anyone else having these 'OMG' feelings mixed in with the requisite excitement?
> 
> Especially considering that if everything is on track, I ovulate in the first week, ha! Not much December to get through before the rubber has to hit the road, so to speak. :sex: :xmas1:

It really is a crazy, scary feeling going from preventing to doing things on purpose. :haha:


----------



## ds0910

Emmyjean said:


> When I said in September that I was going to start trying to conceive in December, it seemed like a ways off...now that December is in three days, I am feeling a little...yikes!! Am I really ready?? Is anyone ever REALLY ready? :shrug:
> 
> After a lifetime of actively trying NOT to get pregnant, entering into a world where I am deliberately trying to conceive a child is just wild. Anyone else having these 'OMG' feelings mixed in with the requisite excitement?
> 
> Especially considering that if everything is on track, I ovulate in the first week, ha! Not much December to get through before the rubber has to hit the road, so to speak. :sex: :xmas1:

 "OMG" feelings over here!!!(hand raised) It's like you spend your entire life being told to NOT get pregnant and trying to keep from it and now WHAM!! All caution goes right out the window and it's the total reverse ON PURPOSE!!! It will certainly freak you out a little.

WOW that was alot of posts to go through!! CONGRATS bambi!! :yipee: Now are you hoping for a boy or girl or does it matter?

Well me being from the US AND the south I am having a little trouble with yalls lingo so not quite sure how to answer some of the questions...like what the hell are crisps? lol I love to read a good book, but I have to be in the right mood so have been watching alot of movies and playing alot of video games:winkwink: 

So the first it is!!! Oh I'm nervous! Oh I'm excited! Oh good lord!! LOL


----------



## gaiagirl

Arghhhhhh odsfedbvkjdfbvkdfnak. I am not having a great evening. Maybe it's crazy PMS hormones or maybe it is just general stress and irritability but I had a massive blowout with my DH. We don't often have big arguments, but tonight the conditions were just right (or should I say wrong) for a bad one.

There have been a few things bottling up lately, and then tonight a few little things just set me off and I kind of flew off the handle. He reacted badly too and it just went south from there :dohh:

It's not a big issue and we will get over it, but I do worry about fighting when we have kids. I grew up in a very stable and loving household but I definitely did see my parents argue/fight and my Mom definitely yelled a lot. I have always said I do not want to repeat some of her/their mistakes, as I am sure every kid says, but I can see myself repeating them at times like this evening...

Maybe having the baby/child around would make me think twice about saying a certain thing or reacting a certain way...but the stress of being a parent could also fuel even more arguments.

Ugh, crappy night. I should probably just go to bed and get tomorrow started.


----------



## gimgem

Omg! I thought I was the only one starting to panic lol! Its such a crazy feeling! Like you say trying do hard not to get pregnant for years and then boom! Your trying like rabbits to get preg!

I think crisps are your potatoe chips :) 

Oh yeah I've defo had that feeling of "well what if we argue more' I mean I know babies change a relationship but I just dont want to change it for the worse.
Luckily we have a very stable loving relationship but I know even then the strain can take its toll! 

I think everyone takes things from their childhood and says I Want to do things differently than their own mum/mom. I defo do! Lol!

Anyway ladies off to the gym and then work! So have a fab day!


----------



## smawfl

Morning All

Last day at work for me today until my super long weekend!! Off to Turin and Milan woohoo! Soo need the break. Make sure there's lots for me to read once I'm back!! (A few more BFP's would be nice ;) 

*Pussycat *- sorry you're down about AF, how long is your LP normally? Yay for your TTC status :) Did you manage to sleep better? How is your cough?

*Gaiagirl *- that's a good idea about moving the thread.. did you ask them? 
Hope all is ok after your row! Sometimes it's good to get things off your chest. 

*Emmyjean *- I know what you mean, it will definitely be strange trying to get pregnant!!

Have a good day all! xx

*DS0910 *- crisps are potato chips! :)


----------



## smawfl

gaiagirl said:


> EmilyCJ said:
> 
> 
> aw thanks smawfl lol :haha:!
> 
> hanyoumama - congratulations!!!! so exciting hehe!!
> 
> gaiagirl - what are mushroom caps?! they sound lush!
> i was planning on doing some exercise to lose a bit of weight, i've put on about half a stone in the last 6 months and i hate it! i'm not overweight but have bulges now where i didnt before :wacko:! i even bought an exercise bike but have returned it a week later! i've decided now there's not much point working my butt off getting toned up when i'm hoping to get knocked up in the next few weeks lol! may be lazy but thats just my way of thinking!!
> just showed my hubby the baby bunk and we LOVE it!! but its all dollars so then it led to a rather embarassing convo about where british columbia is lol!! i'm almost too ashamed to admit that :blush:. i know now though (i googled it!). i'll keep my fingers crossed for you (in our ignorant welsh village bubble lol), we have no choice but to go with the flow!!!
> 
> i've been doing my dates (again!) and it turns out that all going to plan this cycle (fingers crossed!) i'll be my most fertile on christmas day. so i was upset ive got to wait longer but he reminded me that we're only talking one diary page longer. i was concerned about lack of dtd over xmas as lots of family around and we're staying with my mum but he's promised sneaky ones! and i kind of think its cool that my baby may be conceived in the bedroom i grew up in for 22 years!
> 
> books or films?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm for the question...I technically like books best, but I haven't been doing much reading lately and instead watching movies/films! I WILL be reading books on the beach in a few weeks though :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Mushroom caps are a lovely little appetizer...basically mushrooms stuffed with whatever you want (https://www.canadianliving.com/food/stuffed_mushroom_caps.php)! We just made some simple ones with the mushrooms stalks, light cream cheese and candied salmon. Mmmmmm so good!
> 
> Hahaha, crazy that you didn't know where BC was! I like to think everyone in the world does but that's me being self-centred too :flower:
> 
> Honestly though, I think it really is the most beautiful place on earth...here are a couple photos we took recently!Click to expand...

Stunning photos!!


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl said:


> Morning All
> 
> Last day at work for me today until my super long weekend!! Off to Turin and Milan woohoo! Soo need the break. Make sure there's lots for me to read once I'm back!! (A few more BFP's would be nice ;)
> 
> *Pussycat *- sorry you're down about AF, how long is your LP normally? Yay for your TTC status :) Did you manage to sleep better? How is your cough?
> 
> *Gaiagirl *- that's a good idea about moving the thread.. did you ask them?
> Hope all is ok after your row! Sometimes it's good to get things off your chest.
> 
> *Emmyjean *- I know what you mean, it will definitely be strange trying to get pregnant!!
> 
> Have a good day all! xx
> 
> *DS0910 *- crisps are potato chips! :)

Hope you have a great weekend smawfl - have a lovely relaxing time and come back all prepared for TTC! I slept a lot lot better last night and went to work today. Still coughing loads and was very snappy with the children today. I'm usually very patient but today I couldn't be doing with so many little children and their annoying questions!! 

My LP on my past 3 cycles since stopping the pill has been 9, then 10, then 8 days. Bloody ridiculous. I've ordered some progesterone cream which was dispatched today and going to buy some B6 tablets. I'll be happy with 10 days this cycle, please please please! Has anyone else got a short LP? Are you doing anything to lengthen it?

DH and I don't tend to argue much but can be snappy with each other and I imagine that is going to get a lot lot worse with the stress of no sleep and looking after a little baby! 

After a couple of months NTNP, I can definately say it's a great feeling to BD with the aim of getting pregnant. It was quite a turn on for both of us :winkwink: 

What advent calender have you all got? I don't have one yet :dohh: Hope they still have some in the shops tomorrow!


----------



## minimoocow

Woo hoo . . . FF says I am 3 days past OV today - temps now been up for 3 days so I appear to have OV very late this month. My LP is normally 13 days but was only 10 last month so hopefully I'm now back on track!!!

As for advent calendars I don't plan on getting one - I think I'll have enough trouble keeping myself away from calendar checking wthout the added advent calendar!!


----------



## gaiagirl

Pusscat, I have had a short LP since coming off the pill. 1st cycle was 9 then last month it was 7!!!!! I started taking 150mg B6 and some other B vitamins so hopefully AF doesn't show her face for a few more days. I'm on 8DPO right now...hope I last AT LEAST 2 more!

I might get some progesterone cream for TTC in Jan if it hasn't lengthened. Let me know how the cream works :)


----------



## Pusscat

Fingers crossed for you gaiagirl. It's so annoying after reading in all the books that your LP should be pretty much the same every cycle to have it different EVERY time!! I'll let you know what the cream is like. It was blumin expensive so it had better work :wacko:! I'll get some B vitamins when I go shopping tomorrow and start taking asap.

minimoocow - fingers crossed for a good LP for you too! 10 days is still good but I know how you feel about wanting just one or two days more.

xxx


----------



## gimgem

HellO ladies! 

How are we all today?? Guess what tomorrow is?! That's right!! December time!! :) yay! 

So excited!! 

What does everyone think of nurseries for babies? Heard good and such horror stories!!


----------



## Bambi1985

Thanks girls! Still can't beleive it. The earliest I could have OV'd is 5 days after we :sex:, so goes to show you don't neccessarily need to dtd on the you OV!

ds0910 - I would love a boy so I have one of each but am happy either way (would save us £££ if it was a girl as we saved loads of DDs clothes etc)

Hope everyones cycles/LP's sort themselves out soon and I get to see you all in 1st Tri in the new year!!! Will keep checking in on you all to see how your doing.

Loads and loads of :dust: to you all x


----------



## EmilyCJ

gimgem - i'm thinking a lot about nurseries at the min. i'm pretty 'arty' so i'm going to paint it just cant decide what to do! was planning on farm theme but lately am swayed towards jungle instead! big mural covering one wall with lower case alphabet border on the other walls with little animals on them. i know this is bad but i've just bought a moses basket this morning :blush:!! a while ago hubby said not to get anything like that yet and just stick to the smaller stuff, but i couldnt help it!! its the one i've had my eye on in mothercare!! https://www.mothercare.com/Mothercare-Jungle-Family-Moses-Basket/dp/B002QSCG9C it was really cheap on facebook selling site and i know the family are lovely and clean etc!she just dropped it off a few mins ago. its lovely!! i'm hiding it in the boot of my car till i can sneak it past hubby lol!!! 

Pusscat - whats the prog cream? i've not heard of that before!? i havent had advent calanders for a few years, but hubby still gets about 8! all his nans, aunties and his mum get him one! spoilt or what lol.

gaiagirl - hope it all okay with you and oh now? it is hard, its a stressful time. we went through a phase like that the other week but its okay again now. i never ever heard or saw my parents argue or fall out which i now think is really weird. i think in some ways its healthier for kids to see that you dont have to agree on absolutely everything but you can still be friends. but then hubbys parents took it waaayyyy too far. i know he will never let our kids go through what he did.

bit disgruntled this morning..should have ov today but no sign of it according to test :growlmad:! wish it'd flipping sort itself out!!!! and forgot our bin day has changed so forgot to put it out this morn :dohh:!

on the plus side i'm off on strike today so am still in my pjs with my lovely pup snoring on my lap! going for lunch with my mum shortly then getting some xmas shopping done. my hubby thought i should be picketing but i figure that i'm not getting paid today so i'm damn going to enjoy it! better shift my arse into gear and go get dressed..

happy wednesday ladies :kiss: xxxx

ps. are we moving over tomorrow?? i wont be actually ttc until after my next period arrives whenever that is :shrug: but i'm following you all over whenever you move!!! not waiting round here on my own lol and dont want to miss out on all the bfps!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Pusscat

EmilyCJ - I'm on strike today too and also been into town to do Christmas shopping. Currently sat listening to Christmassy music and going to do some present wrapping in a minute so feeling very festive. And hoping it's going to be an extra special Christmas this year :xmas16:

The moses basket looks really really sweet  It would definately compliment a jungle theme. I've not bought a thing and going to try and wait as long as possible. I'm sat in our potential nursery at the moment and we only decorated in a couple of years ago. We didn't have a nursery in mind when we did it but by coincidence we painted in yellow and the curtains could be quite child friendly. So I think I'll be just adding a few touches here and there to make it into a proper nursery. Love all the cute wall stickers you can get. But again, going to wait until well into the pregnancy for all of that (if I can manage :winkwink:) 

All I Want for Christmas had just come on and it's making me feel a bit emotional as all I want for Chritmas is a BFP! :wacko: Damn you Michael Buble!!

Progesterone cream is something I read about in Taking Charge of your Fertility. It can help lengthen your LP. You rub it into your skin every day. It hasn't arrived yet but I'll let you know what it's like when it does.


----------



## gaiagirl

Pusscat said:


> EmilyCJ - I'm on strike today too and also been into town to do Christmas shopping. Currently sat listening to Christmassy music and going to do some present wrapping in a minute so feeling very festive. And hoping it's going to be an extra special Christmas this year :xmas16:
> 
> The moses basket looks really really sweet  It would definately compliment a jungle theme. I've not bought a thing and going to try and wait as long as possible. I'm sat in our potential nursery at the moment and we only decorated in a couple of years ago. We didn't have a nursery in mind when we did it but by coincidence we painted in yellow and the curtains could be quite child friendly. So I think I'll be just adding a few touches here and there to make it into a proper nursery. Love all the cute wall stickers you can get. But again, going to wait until well into the pregnancy for all of that (if I can manage :winkwink:)
> 
> All I Want for Christmas had just come on and it's making me feel a bit emotional as all I want for Chritmas is a BFP! :wacko: Damn you Michael Buble!!
> 
> Progesterone cream is something I read about in Taking Charge of your Fertility. It can help lengthen your LP. You rub it into your skin every day. It hasn't arrived yet but I'll let you know what it's like when it does.


That sounds like such a great way to spend the day! I am home feeling a little under the weather today, but I still have a few things I have to do regardless. I also might be on strike sometime in the near future, as my teacher's union has been battling with the government over a new collective agreement for 9 months now. Things are undoubtedly going to get more and more heated...but don't get me started on the politics of it all!

AFM - I am on 9DPO now and still had a high temp. My temps post-O this cycle have also been much more consistent and high, which I hope means a stronger/healthier corpus luteum and will also translate into more than 10 days for my LP!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:

I cannot express how happy I am that tomorrow is December...November has seriously dragged onnnnnnnnnnnnn. 

My TTC countdown will also be in weeks finally rather than months!


----------



## EmilyCJ

*gaiagirl* - hope you feel better soon :hugs:. its horrible having stuff to do when you feel rubbish. all the primary school in our county were shut today, except one class in one school!! how stupid is that lol. 

*Pusscat* - oh you've inspired me! I'm think i'm going to wrap some presents now and listen to some christmassy music...make me feel a bit more festive :xmas9:! weird but i cant seem to get into it yet this year! trying really hard, and bought some presents but think its probably because my mind is a bit too pre-occupied at the minute! how weird that a cream can do that?! oh your good waiting, i'm getting so impatient that buying/organising baby things is the only thing keeping me sane lol ! i think i'll calm down a bit once it actually happens:^o. 

had a nice day in town looking at nice things, but then made the mistake of goingto tesco :wacko:!! all i wanted was some milk but it was absolutely manic as it happened to be around half 5 so i suppose everyone had gone there after work. got so stressed i ended up leaving without the milk lol:grr:!! 

i've got 13 ovulation test sticks left and was hoping to not have to buy any more as they're quite expensive and the cheapo ones i got from ebay didnt seem to work at all. i dont know if i should keep using them now to see when i ov so i know when my period will be so can work out when ttc, or just make myself wait until after my period and use them then when i'll actually _need to know that im ov to ttc? i suppose i just answered my own question didnt i. what do you think?_


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Hello ladies :flower: (and my fellow strikers :thumbup:)!!

Hope all is well! So... Really then, who's initiating this move? I think we need to nominate! Ha! Guess what... Tomorrow is December! Oh yes! :happydance:

I was really worried after hearing about all the delayed AFs, really thought that all the anxiety was going to mean she'd be late for me. Luckily, she arrived yesterday - and I hope and prey that will be the last time in a long time! 

So officially cd2 and TTC! Wishing all of you lots of :dust: this month (and I don't mean snowflakes)!!

Question - I'm not sure if my LP is on the short side since my cycles are generally 26-27 days :shrug: I don't chart, etc so not sure exactly when I ovulate? I bought some Vit-B6 today? Any suggestions? Last thing I want to do is mess things up? Not sure whether to see how it goes this month and take it from there? Oh decisions! 

Take good care all :winkwink:


----------



## gimgem

EmilyCJ said:


> gimgem - i'm thinking a lot about nurseries at the min. i'm pretty 'arty' so i'm going to paint it just cant decide what to do! was planning on farm theme but lately am swayed towards jungle instead! big mural covering one wall with lower case alphabet border on the other walls with little animals on them. i know this is bad but i've just bought a moses basket this morning :blush:!! a while ago hubby said not to get anything like that yet and just stick to the smaller stuff, but i couldnt help it!! its the one i've had my eye on in mothercare!! https://www.mothercare.com/Mothercare-Jungle-Family-Moses-Basket/dp/B002QSCG9C it was really cheap on facebook selling site and i know the family are lovely and clean etc!she just dropped it off a few mins ago. its lovely!! i'm hiding it in the boot of my car till i can sneak it past hubby lol!!!
> 
> Pusscat - whats the prog cream? i've not heard of that before!? i havent had advent calanders for a few years, but hubby still gets about 8! all his nans, aunties and his mum get him one! spoilt or what lol.
> 
> gaiagirl - hope it all okay with you and oh now? it is hard, its a stressful time. we went through a phase like that the other week but its okay again now. i never ever heard or saw my parents argue or fall out which i now think is really weird. i think in some ways its healthier for kids to see that you dont have to agree on absolutely everything but you can still be friends. but then hubbys parents took it waaayyyy too far. i know he will never let our kids go through what he did.
> 
> bit disgruntled this morning..should have ov today but no sign of it according to test :growlmad:! wish it'd flipping sort itself out!!!! and forgot our bin day has changed so forgot to put it out this morn :dohh:!
> 
> on the plus side i'm off on strike today so am still in my pjs with my lovely pup snoring on my lap! going for lunch with my mum shortly then getting some xmas shopping done. my hubby thought i should be picketing but i figure that i'm not getting paid today so i'm damn going to enjoy it! better shift my arse into gear and go get dressed..
> 
> happy wednesday ladies :kiss: xxxx
> 
> ps. are we moving over tomorrow?? i wont be actually ttc until after my next period arrives whenever that is :shrug: but i'm following you all over whenever you move!!! not waiting round here on my own lol and dont want to miss out on all the bfps!!!!! :hugs:

I know what you mean, I'm constantly looking on the web at mothercare and babies r us lol, desperate to buy stuff but feel I'd be tempting fate too much, so instead we've got a baby items savings account lol!!

Would love something artsy too, but that will be down to the hubby, as he's the arty one between us! I'm utterly hopeless!! Couldn't even begin to draw!!

Ah the lovely strike, sadly i work in the private sector even though it is nhs dentistry!! So sadly couldn't Pickett! (well have a day off lol)

Really hope everyones lp gets sorted! 

5 days prior to ovulation?! And you have a bfp! That's amazing! Just shows then doesnt it! We need to get bding lots!!!


----------



## spiceeb

hi there, me and hubbie have decided to ttc starting after decembers af which is due on the 16th.i'll try and keep my story short.

we have 3 children already

libby who is 4 (march 9th 2007) emergancy c section 15 days late due to failed induction and fetal detress
leo who is 2 (march 9th 2009) planned c section 5 days late failed vbac consultants advise
billy who is 1 (september 2010) emergancy c section 10 days early due to fetal detress and bleeding

we suffered 2 miscarriages inbetween lib and leo 1st at 12 weeks 2nd at 5 weeks.

anyway the reason we are wtt is because i have a iud copper coil fitted. after i had billy i had a mega bleed and nearly lost my womb. we were NEVER advised to not have any more children.

my mum and dad are concerned that another baby would kill me but its highly unlikely as i would be montiored so heavily and i would have to undergo a c section anyway (planned)

so the plan is that we will have a 'coil baby' wink wink.

i have removed my coil (myself lol) and i am starting to try december. we are lucky that we concieve almost immediately. i do chart and he has more swimmers than most lol.i have started complaining that i think my coil may have moved so as soon as i get a hint of a positive hpt i will tell people it has slightly come out my cervix and that the doctor is removing it. 3-4 days later i will take a pregnancy test and hey presto i will be pregnant and it must of happened before my coil was removed lol.

i know this is a little naughty but we really want another baby but my parents will be angry becaause they fear for my health. i myself have no concerns. my hemorridge was jjust one of those things that happen daily all over the world. 

i really hope people dont judge me for telling a little white lie. after all its us that rais our chilren.

looking forward to getting to know u all x x x


----------



## gaiagirl

OK Ladies, even though I am one of the last to officially TTC (in Jan)! I am going to get this show on the road by posting a request to have our thread moved to the TTC section!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is so exciting :flower:

Gimgem are you able to rename the thread yourself, or does admin have to?

What should we call it? December specific or just winter? Maybe something about Winter 2012 BFPs!?

Thoughts?


----------



## gaiagirl

Yay we are officially in TTC :)

So, ideas for our new group name!?


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Thank you for sorting the move gaiagirl :flower:

Ooooh, so official! :happydance: Happy 1st December to you all :headspin:

For names - I like 'the Decemberists' that's been suggested previously but I can appreciate that some of us are waiting until January. What about 'the Winter Wishers' or is that :ignore:

Have an excellent 1st of December ladies... Wishing you all lots of :dust:


----------



## gimgem

Ladies I don't know how to change the name...

We are officially ttc, well some of us not for a couple more weeks, but yay!!
Let's keep this thread going!! 

So how many days prior to ovulation do you think Is maximum length that someone could conceive??


----------



## EmilyCJ

haha i got so confused then when i looked for us!! forgot it was dec today :dohh:!!! how exciting!!! i'm going to go have a look for us in ttc! 
have a good day girls :kiss:
ps. still no ov?!!!


----------



## gaiagirl

I am OK with any name really :) Gimgem you could search for that same question in the Help threads? Or ask it if you can't find a similar one?

My temp dropped today at 10DPO :(:( Maybe AF will hold off another day but I have a feeling she'll show up today. Arg. We will see how Dec goes but it might be progesterone cream for me in Jan!


----------



## Pusscat

So we're in TTC Groups then?! Makes sense. I'd be very confused if the name of the thread changed so I don't mind if it just stays as it is, even though it's not very descriptive of us now!

*gaiagirl* - try not to feel too down about a 10 day LP. I'd be very happy with 10 days after last months disaster! Fingers crossed AF stays away another day for you though.

*gimgem* - I think it's 5 days but only if you have good quality CM for those 5 days so the :spermy: can survive! I know I don't have a long period of fertile CM so don't think I'd have much luck 5 days before OV. But we shall still try, as it won't hurt :winkwink: I'm thinking BD from about 3 days prior to predicted OV. But of course I can't be sure when I'll be OVing, so we might me BDing a lot this month! :haha:

When is everyone predicted to OV this month? If I OV on CD 21, like my first 2 cycles, then it should be around the 18th.


----------



## Pusscat

My ticker isn't working properly! I'm not on CD 41, I'm on CD 4!! Silly thing.


----------



## minimoocow

Hello everyone . . . glad I found you - I also was searching through WTT and then I realised we were in TTC!

Also has everyone changed their avatars as well? Very confusing!


----------



## EmilyCJ

i cant find us in ttc??! whats the title? i'm very confused :wacko:!!!

sorry minimoocow i was trying to get in the festive spirit! 

xxxx


----------



## Ella

Hey everyone :wave:

Is it still this thread or have you started a new one for TTC? x


----------



## EmilyCJ

haha just found us :blush:!! was looking in general not groups. 

am making a scrapbook of wedding and have just had over 300 photos back from being printed so have them all spread around me as im trying to co-ordinate them with the designated pages!

i'm going to school tomorrow dressed up as superwoman! we're having a fancy dress party and we decided why should it be the kids who get all the fun lol. found out today that we have a whole week less than we thought until the nativity...:wacko:!!!! who's got their xmas decs up? i think we're putting ours up at the weekend. force me into the christmas spirit!

*warning* pretty horrific topic sorry hope doesnt offend anybody but i just cant get it out of my head...all through secondary school i was part of a group of both boys and girls and we were all really close. one of those boys was in court on friday for possessing and making child and animal pornography. he pleaded guilty to having over 2000 images and making over 20. i am so so totally gobsmacked as this boy was well known for being the lovliest kindest sweetest most gentleman-like person and i seriously can not believe he would be capable of this. it has shocked me to my core. and i feel sick and stupid that he was my friend and i would never ever have guessed. its scary. although i know this type of things sadly happens far too often, but this has hit so close to home i feel sick. verdict made public this morning and ive not been able to stop thinking about it. he got a £340 fine and has to go to a group counselling session. wtf??!! i just cant understand it. sorry dont mean to post such an awful thing when everyone so happy what with ttc and all but i just can not get this out of my head :nope:

hope you all okay. i've lost track of who's starting ttc when?! good luck to everyone :kiss:


----------



## HanyouMama

:dohh:Why are men so frustrating sometimes? :dohh:
It's kind of hard to try to get pregnant if there isnt any :sex::spermy: going on! I know I am getting close to Ovulating, I can feel it! Hopefully he stops saying, "Im just not in the mood" to me so we can get down to it lol.
He doesn't normally have a high sex drive, so im thinking that this could prove difficult :dohh:

Sorry, Just had to vent a little.


----------



## gaiagirl

Ella said:


> Hey everyone :wave:
> 
> Is it still this thread or have you started a new one for TTC? x

Its still this one, just moved over to TTC Groups and Discussions!


----------



## gimgem

If everything goes to plan I should ov on CD14 on the 18th of dec. we will be bding every other day from CD8. So fingers crossed.

Hows everyone else's ov/month looking?


----------



## HanyouMama

Im not exactly positive on when I will be ovulating, but I know I will be shortly. Im on CD15, so it should be coming along soon *fingers crossed*


----------



## minimoocow

I was also looking in TTC general . . . took me ages to get back here!

Emilycj - I know exactly how you feel having been in a very similar position - its horrible. Its not talked about but once people do start talking you realise its not that uncommon to know someone involved someway in this kind of thing. I know that's not a nice thought to deal with but its better that its now out in the open. Try not to go through all the "what if" scenarios -easier said than done. You didn't know at the time you knew him, if you'd have suspected you'd have done something about it.


----------



## minimoocow

ps got sidetracked by replying to EmilyCJ and forgot to say:

My chart is really odd this month - temp now really high (for me) 36.69 today. Its never been that high before. I'm really irritable and have (TMI) sticky CM. I'm starting to wonder if I could be . . . (Don't want to say the word!)

I know its almost not even possible. We BD-d at OV but used BC. More likely I have been feeling ill the last few days (flu-like symptoms) but . . . is this what its like from now on (constant chart spotting!)?!


----------



## gaiagirl

minimoocow said:


> ps got sidetracked by replying to EmilyCJ and forgot to say:
> 
> My chart is really odd this month - temp now really high (for me) 36.69 today. Its never been that high before. I'm really irritable and have (TMI) sticky CM. I'm starting to wonder if I could be . . . (Don't want to say the word!)
> 
> I know its almost not even possible. We BD-d at OV but used BC. More likely I have been feeling ill the last few days (flu-like symptoms) but . . . is this what its like from now on (constant chart spotting!)?!

LOL, I know how you feel...I couldn't have been PG this cycle because we used BC but I felt like I had EVERY symptom of pregnancy in the 2ww (or 9 day wait for me :growlmad:). I think this is absolutely going to be the norm now...but the more you focus on every little thing happening in your body the more you notice!

You should add a link to your chart in your signature so we can check it out :)

AFM - Still majorly bummed about the 9 day LP again. The close it gets (only one more cycle now) to TTC the more panicked I feel about whether I can even maintain a pregnancy with 9 days. I know a lot of women have gotten pregnant with consistently short LP but it is just so much more difficult :cry: I feel pretty sorry for myself about the whole thing...

Also, a close friend of mine (whose first LO turns 1 next week) just told me yesterday that she is trying for #2! I am happy for her and SO excited that we may be able to share in the experience this time, but still...part of me thinks what if she has #2 and I am still trying for #1?!?!?!?

I AM trying to stay positive though, I swear! :thumbup:


----------



## EmilyCJ

hanyoumama - i know exactly what you're saying!! last couple of months mine has been pretty stressed at work and has had really low sex drive because of it. its okay because i'm exhausted with work too and spend most of my time at the minute working or sleeping!! but he's promised that after my next period we will get down to business a lot more! (esp as my ov is all over the place, i figure we'll just have to dtd like every 2 or 3 days the whole way through).

minimoocow - thank you, its horrible. i'm just so shocked and disgusted and he is the last person you'd have thought, everybody like him. esp as its someone i spent so much time with and never had a clue. :nope:

gaiagirl - stay positive :thumbup:!! i know i'm a fine one to talk, but worrying and stressing can just exacerbate the problem! i was at the docs yest for something un-ttc-related (asthma pumps) and mentioned the fact that i have been ov at random times last few cycles and STILL havent this time :cry:!! and she just said that worrying about it can mess it up even more so just dont dwell on it. ha a lot easier said than done when i can barely think about anything other than babies :dohh:!!!
also, it must be hard with your friend esp as she's already got one. i've got one friend who is also ttc but is having help with clomid etc and i end up having dreams that she has twins and i have none! but at the same time i really hope she does conceive before me because i'd feel so bad telling her i was pg if they were still trying!! 

The dog was wide awake early this morn so had to get up with him. bit cross as i did this last week so hubby could lie in and it should be my turn today to sleep in! esp as i've only got one more sat till i start my sat job and then i'll be working every day but sunday!! :growlmad: gggrrrrrrrr! happy weekend girlies :kiss:


----------



## spiceeb

gaiagirl said:


> minimoocow said:
> 
> 
> ps got sidetracked by replying to EmilyCJ and forgot to say:
> 
> My chart is really odd this month - temp now really high (for me) 36.69 today. Its never been that high before. I'm really irritable and have (TMI) sticky CM. I'm starting to wonder if I could be . . . (Don't want to say the word!)
> 
> I know its almost not even possible. We BD-d at OV but used BC. More likely I have been feeling ill the last few days (flu-like symptoms) but . . . is this what its like from now on (constant chart spotting!)?!
> 
> LOL, I know how you feel...I couldn't have been PG this cycle because we used BC but I felt like I had EVERY symptom of pregnancy in the 2ww (or 9 day wait for me :growlmad:). I think this is absolutely going to be the norm now...but the more you focus on every little thing happening in your body the more you notice!
> 
> You should add a link to your chart in your signature so we can check it out :)
> 
> AFM - Still majorly bummed about the 9 day LP again. The close it gets (only one more cycle now) to TTC the more panicked I feel about whether I can even maintain a pregnancy with 9 days. I know a lot of women have gotten pregnant with consistently short LP but it is just so much more difficult :cry: I feel pretty sorry for myself about the whole thing...
> 
> Also, a close friend of mine (whose first LO turns 1 next week) just told me yesterday that she is trying for #2! I am happy for her and SO excited that we may be able to share in the experience this time, but still...part of me thinks what if she has #2 and I am still trying for #1?!?!?!?
> 
> I AM trying to stay positive though, I swear! :thumbup:Click to expand...

if i were u i would get some progesterone cream and apply it 1dpo untill day 14dpo and then if no bfp discontinue and allow af to start. if u do get bfp use cream daily untill 12 weeks pregnant x x :thumbup:


----------



## gaiagirl

spiceeb said:


> gaiagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minimoocow said:
> 
> 
> ps got sidetracked by replying to EmilyCJ and forgot to say:
> 
> My chart is really odd this month - temp now really high (for me) 36.69 today. Its never been that high before. I'm really irritable and have (TMI) sticky CM. I'm starting to wonder if I could be . . . (Don't want to say the word!)
> 
> I know its almost not even possible. We BD-d at OV but used BC. More likely I have been feeling ill the last few days (flu-like symptoms) but . . . is this what its like from now on (constant chart spotting!)?!
> 
> LOL, I know how you feel...I couldn't have been PG this cycle because we used BC but I felt like I had EVERY symptom of pregnancy in the 2ww (or 9 day wait for me :growlmad:). I think this is absolutely going to be the norm now...but the more you focus on every little thing happening in your body the more you notice!
> 
> You should add a link to your chart in your signature so we can check it out :)
> 
> AFM - Still majorly bummed about the 9 day LP again. The close it gets (only one more cycle now) to TTC the more panicked I feel about whether I can even maintain a pregnancy with 9 days. I know a lot of women have gotten pregnant with consistently short LP but it is just so much more difficult :cry: I feel pretty sorry for myself about the whole thing...
> 
> Also, a close friend of mine (whose first LO turns 1 next week) just told me yesterday that she is trying for #2! I am happy for her and SO excited that we may be able to share in the experience this time, but still...part of me thinks what if she has #2 and I am still trying for #1?!?!?!?
> 
> I AM trying to stay positive though, I swear! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> if i were u i would get some progesterone cream and apply it 1dpo untill day 14dpo and then if no bfp discontinue and allow af to start. if u do get bfp use cream daily untill 12 weeks pregnant x x :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks, I have heard that can help! I think I am going to wait a few more cycles since I am not even TTC until my Jan cycle...and if after Dec my LP isn't getting longer I will go back to my naturopath and see what she advises.


----------



## ds0910

Well got a big surprise today! :witch: showed up 2 WEEKS EARLY!! WTH!?! i was at a family reunion and looked down and SURPRISE!! Right through the jeans :blush: don't think anyone saw though. This might actually be a good thing though. Gonna check the DD calculator to make sure but if i conceive this month that should put me right into a Sep due date! Fixin to go check hehe. Hope all are well!!


----------



## gimgem

Is the lp phase between ov and af?

My af came this morning! :) 1 day earlier than thought! Means not long till bding! Yay! So excited! 

Hope everyone's ok, gone slightly quiet in here


----------



## Pusscat

Yes, the lp is the days from ovulation up to your period. 

I've been trying not to think too much about babies this month as I'm paranoid my cycle is going to go strange again. So I think if I try not to be too obsessive then things can just happen naturally. Only on CD 7 at the moment so we're not properly trying yet, think it would be too early. So trying to keep my mind on other things, like Christmas and work. 


spiceeb - have you used progesterone cream before? If so has it helped lengthen your lp? I've just got some and am going to start using it when I ovulate.


----------



## smawfl

Hello Lovely Ladies!!

*YIPEE WE HAVE OUR NEW THREAD!!!*

How are you all? We are back from Italy, went to Turin and Milan and had a lovely time!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: 

And now to catch up.. this may take a while!! :flower::flower:

*Pussycat *- had a great time and lots of TTC practice!! Part of me was thinking if we conceived (although not yet TTC) we would call our child Torino!! Hahah
Hope the progesterone cream works!!
I haven't got an advent calendar yet.. might pop to Asda and get one.. and eat a few days chocs!!
My OV is predicted this month for around 11th Dec but we wont be TTC till next cycle.. boooo

*Minimoocow * how is your LP? I agree with Pussycat, I dont think the LP is the same every month! FF says my average is 13 days, but my range is 11 to 15 days, I think stress has something to do with it.
I symptom spot already too.. the symptoms are annoyingly like AF!!

*Gaiagirl * Is the B6 helping at all? Thank you for initiating the move!!! Well done!! Are we changing the name? I like Decemberists  or Winter Wishers is cool too!!

*Gimgem * you mentioned nurseries, do you mean where you drop your baby off while you are at work, or the room they will sleep in? I hopefully wont need to use a nursery as my parents are just down the road and will help out with child care.
Yay for earlier AF!

*Bambi * How are you feeling? Have you been to see a doc yet to have everything confirmed? (I havent a clue if thats whats supposed to happen!!)

*Emily * My sister has that moses basket from my new nephew, its gorgeous!! Any sign of OV yet? I would use the sticks after AF
Shocking about your friend!

*Feelsoblessed * I would just BD every other day if you dont chart.. you will be bound to catch, plus will be lots of fun!! ;)

*Spiceeb * welcome!! I agree with you, its your family and you should do what you feel best!!

*Hanyoumama * Hope the BDing increased for you!!

*Ds0910 * AF 2 weeks early?!?! Wow! When would you DD be then?

Hope thats everyone! 

Cant belive we finally got to December!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## gimgem

Pusscat- I totally agree with you! Obsessing over babies is affecting my cycle so I'm literally not worry about lots of the science aspects. Me and dh are just going to bd every other day once af has gOne. Also don't want to put pressure on him to perform. Hopefully it will happen. 

Are people also doing this or going to just bd on specific days??


----------



## smawfl

gimgem said:


> Pusscat- I totally agree with you! Obsessing over babies is affecting my cycle so I'm literally not worry about lots of the science aspects. Me and dh are just going to bd every other day once af has gOne. Also don't want to put pressure on him to perform. Hopefully it will happen.
> 
> Are people also doing this or going to just bd on specific days??

We will just BD every 2 or 3 days I think after AF x


----------



## gimgem

Yay! Smawfl your back!! How was the holiday? Enjoy??

Are u ttc in your January cycle then? Or end of dec?


----------



## smawfl

gimgem said:


> Yay! Smawfl your back!! How was the holiday? Enjoy??
> 
> Are u ttc in your January cycle then? Or end of dec?

Holiday was great thanks, was lovely to get away for few days, I would recommend anywhere in Italy! (Being Italian I'm not biased at all LOL )

AF is due around 22/23 Dec so we'll be TTC towards the end of Dec, probaby OV technically early Jan but I'm a Decemberist girl and I'm not moving from you guys!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## minimoocow

gaiagirl said:


> You should add a link to your chart in your signature so we can check it out :)

I don't think I can as I've not got FF VIP access? Is that correct? I'll happily post a link if you don't need to pay (cheapskate that I am!)


----------



## gimgem

We went to the Italian lakes for our honeymoon in June, was so lovely. Best place and one of the most romantic holidays!! Glad you had a lovely time.

Lol we not going to kick you out! We need to stick together. Already one bfp!! Yay!

Your lucky having family to look after lo when he/she is here. Unforntunatly it's going to have to be half a day in nursery for our lo. But I'll only be going back to work 3 days. So not too bad.

Take care


----------



## Pusscat

gimgem said:


> Pusscat- I totally agree with you! Obsessing over babies is affecting my cycle so I'm literally not worry about lots of the science aspects. Me and dh are just going to bd every other day once af has gOne. Also don't want to put pressure on him to perform. Hopefully it will happen.
> 
> Are people also doing this or going to just bd on specific days??

I'm going to wait until next week before we start bding regularly. Think I might start using opks this week though just to make sure i don't ov earlier. Although now I'm properly thinking about it I might try to bd a couple of times this week just to be sure! Don't want dh to start feeling pressure to perform though!

Glad you had a good holiday smawfl.:thumbup:

Minimoocow - I've not got VIP ff but was able to get a link in my sig. Think I googled it to find out how to do it! My solution to most of life's problems. :dohh:


----------



## ds0910

smawfl said:


> Hello Lovely Ladies!!
> 
> *YIPEE WE HAVE OUR NEW THREAD!!!*
> 
> How are you all? We are back from Italy, went to Turin and Milan and had a lovely time!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> And now to catch up.. this may take a while!! :flower::flower:
> 
> *Pussycat *- had a great time and lots of TTC practice!! Part of me was thinking if we conceived (although not yet TTC) we would call our child Torino!! Hahah
> Hope the progesterone cream works!!
> I haven't got an advent calendar yet.. might pop to Asda and get one.. and eat a few days chocs!!
> My OV is predicted this month for around 11th Dec but we wont be TTC till next cycle.. boooo
> 
> *Minimoocow * how is your LP? I agree with Pussycat, I dont think the LP is the same every month! FF says my average is 13 days, but my range is 11 to 15 days, I think stress has something to do with it.
> I symptom spot already too.. the symptoms are annoyingly like AF!!
> 
> *Gaiagirl * Is the B6 helping at all? Thank you for initiating the move!!! Well done!! Are we changing the name? I like Decemberists  or Winter Wishers is cool too!!
> 
> *Gimgem * you mentioned nurseries, do you mean where you drop your baby off while you are at work, or the room they will sleep in? I hopefully wont need to use a nursery as my parents are just down the road and will help out with child care.
> Yay for earlier AF!
> 
> *Bambi * How are you feeling? Have you been to see a doc yet to have everything confirmed? (I havent a clue if thats whats supposed to happen!!)
> 
> *Emily * My sister has that moses basket from my new nephew, its gorgeous!! Any sign of OV yet? I would use the sticks after AF
> Shocking about your friend!
> 
> *Feelsoblessed * I would just BD every other day if you dont chart.. you will be bound to catch, plus will be lots of fun!! ;)
> 
> *Spiceeb * welcome!! I agree with you, its your family and you should do what you feel best!!
> 
> *Hanyoumama * Hope the BDing increased for you!!
> 
> *Ds0910 * AF 2 weeks early?!?! Wow! When would you DD be then?
> 
> Hope thats everyone!
> 
> Cant belive we finally got to December!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

 Well if we get it first time around that would put my DD on Sep. 8th, which is the day before my moms birthday :winkwink: I think that would be so awesome! My mom has been through a lot (she suffered 2 massive brain bleeds neither of which she was supposed to have survived. She now has to have round the clock care, but she can walk with help from a cane and someone there to make sure she doesn't lose her balance. She can't carry on a conversation anymore but she knows whats going on and will laugh and cut up.....and let you know real quick when you make her mad lol) and I think it would be perfect to have my baby right there at her b-day! She is such an inspiration to I think that would be perfect:D


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

gimgem said:


> Are people also doing this or going to just bd on specific days??

Every damn day! :sex: :spermy: :winkwink: :headspin: :blush::happydance:

Hope all you ladies are okay. Regarding obsession effecting cycles... I thought mine was going to be all over the place... Luckily she arrived on time... So don't worry too much about worrying effecting AF! Ha! Does that make sense?

Have a lovely week all :flower:


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

> Well if we get it first time around that would put my DD on Sep. 8th, which is the day before my moms birthday :winkwink: I think that would be so awesome! My mom has been through a lot (she suffered 2 massive brain bleeds neither of which she was supposed to have survived. She now has to have round the clock care, but she can walk with help from a cane and someone there to make sure she doesn't lose her balance. She can't carry on a conversation anymore but she knows whats going on and will laugh and cut up.....and let you know real quick when you make her mad lol) and I think it would be perfect to have my baby right there at her b-day! She is such an inspiration to I think that would be perfect:D

Hey DS0910... Wishing you lots of :dust: so that you're :bfp: will bring you the best gift ever for your mom :flower:


----------



## smawfl

minimoocow said:


> gaiagirl said:
> 
> 
> You should add a link to your chart in your signature so we can check it out :)
> 
> I don't think I can as I've not got FF VIP access? Is that correct? I'll happily post a link if you don't need to pay (cheapskate that I am!)Click to expand...

I don't think you need to pay to post a link? Go to your chart, then the sharing section at the top, then I think it's SETUP. you should be able to copy the link...




ds0910 said:


> Well if we get it first time around that would put my DD on Sep. 8th, which is the day before my moms birthday :winkwink: I think that would be so awesome! My mom has been through a lot (she suffered 2 massive brain bleeds neither of which she was supposed to have survived. She now has to have round the clock care, but she can walk with help from a cane and someone there to make sure she doesn't lose her balance. She can't carry on a conversation anymore but she knows whats going on and will laugh and cut up.....and let you know real quick when you make her mad lol) and I think it would be perfect to have my baby right there at her b-day! She is such an inspiration to I think that would be perfect:D

Ah that would be lovely!!



gimgem said:


> We went to the Italian lakes for our honeymoon in June, was so lovely. Best place and one of the most romantic holidays!! Glad you had a lovely time.
> 
> Lol we not going to kick you out! We need to stick together. Already one bfp!! Yay!
> 
> Your lucky having family to look after lo when he/she is here. Unforntunatly it's going to have to be half a day in nursery for our lo. But I'll only be going back to work 3 days. So not too bad.
> 
> Take care

LOL, glad I won't get kicked out! :)

DH has been to Lake Garda and Lake Como, and says he will take me one day, definitely somewhere I'd love to visit!


----------



## smawfl

:happydance:YAY!! Finally sussed out how to work the multiquote button!! Now I do'nt have to have about a million pages open when replying!! :):thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Bambi1985

Welcome back smawfl! Glad you had a nice time.

Feeling OK, still not had many symptoms, a little bit of backache and thats about it! Havn't been to see doc yet. Last time he basically just said Congrats and asked if I was taking prenatal vitamins. Going to phone them this week and see if I can just be referred straight to the midwife.

It was DDs 1st birthday today so we;ve been out at the zoo and then took her to see Santa - she screamed! lol My front room now looks like a branch of toys r us!!!


:dust:


----------



## gaiagirl

Happy Monday morning everyone (well, I guess Monday is almost over for many of you -- lucky!)...:coffee:

Only 10 more teaching days for me until VACATION! I cannot wait as my kids are driving me a bit nuts...

I went to a cookie exchange last night and loaded up on amazing baking...although I am not entertaining at all this year so now I have WAY too many goodies in the house. I immediately froze 75% of them to bring in for my students on our last day, and I will slowly slowly treat myself to the rest. It is hard to do a beach vacation in December because I always put ON 5 lbs rather than take it off at this time of year :blush:

I am actively trying to relax, not stress about the freaking LP issue and just be confident and positive that it WILL happen even if I only have 9 days for implantation. I am doing everything I am willing to do at this point, since I haven't even TTC...and I just don't want to go down the progesterone alley until it is absolutely necessary. Hopefully the effects of BCP will wear off in the next month or two and everything will be just fine...

Sorry to post about this over and over again but I have just been OBSESSED. I have probably read every post on BnB and the entire internet about it. I have looked at all the charts on FF of people who had short LP and got pregnant (which is SUCH a cool feature on there) and I have had enough! I am just going to let it go...or at least try to! :thumbup:


----------



## EmilyCJ

welcome back smawfl :wave:, glad you had lovely time! we're still planning tuscany for easter hols. i do love my basket, although still hiding it in my boot at the min lol. i have been using sticks this cycle so i could know when to expect period and STILL no sign of ov yet and i know its daft but i'm really upset about it. 

our plan is to do the deed every other day after my next period finishes as my ov so over the place lately we wouldnt be able to plan. only other prob there is that i wont know for test date 2ww or anything. i know its silly because not very likely but i am hoping so so bad that we catch first cycle. otherwise have to put it on hold for 3 months :cry: (for the hol)

i've had awful weekend being ill and been off work today. i feel like shit :cry:. whilst i was sleeping this aft the dog knocked some decs off the tree and ate half a cushion. he never does that!! :growlmad: got my first xmas do weds eve and doing the bath xmas market at weekend so have to get better!

gaiagirl 10 days thats so nice! im even on 23rd :dohh::dohh::dohh: although kids are off that day i suppose...silver linings and all that...

bambi - happy birthday for your little one! lots of them dont like santa!!

fingers crossed for all of you :dust:


----------



## EmilyCJ

just saw my ticker :nope: even more sad now. i should be ttc on my dec ov in 5 days, but actually havent even had my period yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cry::cry::cry::nope::nope::growlmad::growlmad::sad1::sad1:


----------



## Pusscat

EmilyCJ said:


> just saw my ticker :nope: even more sad now. i should be ttc on my dec ov in 5 days, but actually havent even had my period yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cry::cry::cry::nope::nope::growlmad::growlmad::sad1::sad1:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: It will be here soon enough Emily, try not to worry. 

I've had decoration day today and I honestly nearly had a nervous breakdown!! Children and christmas and craft is just such a mad mix. And loud christmas music blaring out all morning didn't help at all!! I'm still suffering from my cough and didn't sleep well last night so really did not need decoration day today. At least it's out of the way now. We're working on the 23rd too and the children are in ](*,) They are going to be mental! Children should not be in school the day before Christmas Eve, let alone teachers!

*gaiagirl* - I'm also a little wary of using hormone creams as I do usually try to eat well and only have natural things. So it's goes against that :wacko: I've still got it though and think I'm just going to go for it and see what happens.

*Bambi1985* - happy birthday to your little girl :cake: Hope she enjoyed the zoo!!


----------



## spiceeb

i'm so excited to start ttc, just waiting on af now which is due 12th then we will start ttc. i ov on day 18 so we gunna :sex: every day from the day af finishes untill day 16 then stop and hopefully according to shettles method we might concieve a girl. i dont mind either way really but it would be nice to have 2 of each. if not no big deal just means my daughter has 3 brothers to watch over her lol x :haha: :haha: :haha:


----------



## minimoocow

EmilyCJ said:


> just saw my ticker :nope: even more sad now. i should be ttc on my dec ov in 5 days, but actually havent even had my period yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cry::cry::cry::nope::nope::growlmad::growlmad::sad1::sad1:

Don't stress . . . I'm not due AF until the weekend but not sure due to my vanishing OV this month so we can at least keep each other company TTC! 

And . . . TMI . . . get some practice in. Having used condoms for ever I'm finding it a little wierd not using them. Not bad just different . . .


----------



## HanyouMama

Im been trying to be more in tune with my body and I think I may be ovulating :happydance: Gotta wait to take a test, but I have been having pains in my left side tonight and my "girls" are feeling a little tender :blush: Im hoping that its happening!


----------



## gaiagirl

HanyouMama said:


> Im been trying to be more in tune with my body and I think I may be ovulating :happydance: Gotta wait to take a test, but I have been having pains in my left side tonight and my "girls" are feeling a little tender :blush: Im hoping that its happening!

Yay! Have you been BDing?! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I usually get pains the day before and day of OV...so I would get on the baby-making as soon as I noticed! I can't wait to start!


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Good morning all :flower:

Just a quick one to say hi, hope you're all okay! 
Lovely to see all the activity on the thread from those not far away from TTC and those of us already in the process - so to speak! 

I'm coming up to a fertile weekend :winkwink: so feeling very excited, anxious, all sorts! Ha! This will be our first time TTC since our MC so it's also quite emotional - what a mix of emotions ey! 

:dust: to all x


----------



## smawfl

Hi All

I wrote out a long reply this morning but then lost it! Grrr!

How is everyone doing today?

I am so symptom spotting already it's untrue! I *think* I may have OV early this month and as we BD when I thought it was safe I think that maybe I'm reading too much into my symptoms!! My temps have been high the last couple of days and this morning I felt a bit sick!

LOL I know pg symptoms don't come that early but it's so funny how you think things and read into 'symptoms' LOL


----------



## HanyouMama

gaiagirl said:


> HanyouMama said:
> 
> 
> Im been trying to be more in tune with my body and I think I may be ovulating :happydance: Gotta wait to take a test, but I have been having pains in my left side tonight and my "girls" are feeling a little tender :blush: Im hoping that its happening!
> 
> Yay! Have you been BDing?! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I usually get pains the day before and day of OV...so I would get on the baby-making as soon as I noticed! I can't wait to start!Click to expand...

I've been trying to get the husband to, but he is doing the "im too tired, im not in the mood" thing and it makes me so mad :growlmad: Im hoping he will this morning after I wake him up. 
It' not my fault that I have such a high sex drive :blush: If he really wants to make a :baby: he needs to get with the program and :spermy::sex: I cant make it myself :dohh:


----------



## Pusscat

HanyouMama said:


> gaiagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HanyouMama said:
> 
> 
> Im been trying to be more in tune with my body and I think I may be ovulating :happydance: Gotta wait to take a test, but I have been having pains in my left side tonight and my "girls" are feeling a little tender :blush: Im hoping that its happening!
> 
> Yay! Have you been BDing?! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I usually get pains the day before and day of OV...so I would get on the baby-making as soon as I noticed! I can't wait to start!Click to expand...
> 
> I've been trying to get the husband to, but he is doing the "im too tired, im not in the mood" thing and it makes me so mad :growlmad: Im hoping he will this morning after I wake him up.
> It' not my fault that I have such a high sex drive :blush: If he really wants to make a :baby: he needs to get with the program and :spermy::sex: I cant make it myself :dohh:Click to expand...

Bloody men :dohh: Maybe he needs a little biology lesson!!! Very exciting about your OV pains. I'm not near OV yet and just want this next week to hurry up and be done. And the week after! We had a practice BD session this afternoon though just in case I OV early!:thumbup:

*Feelsoblessed* - hope this weekend is very very fertile to you :dust: I'm so impatient for it to be my fertile weekend!!

*smawfl* - oh yes, I have been symptom spotting every cycle i've been off the pill :wacko: I've been convinced my charts have gone to a 3rd high level of temperatures after OV and have thought I could be pg every time! Must try not to be silly about it this time because I know it'll be even more disappointing if it turns out I'm not pg! 

Although it's actually quite nice having a week or so where you think you might be pg. It makes me feel good and makes me look after myself a bit more, which is always good.


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

HanyouMama said:


> If he really wants to make a :baby: he needs to get with the program and :spermy::sex: I cant make it myself :dohh:

How funny! That made me laugh... Get with the program!!! Brilliant!!!
Seduce him! :winkwink: Ha!


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

smawfl said:


> Hi All
> 
> I wrote out a long reply this morning but then lost it! Grrr!
> 
> How is everyone doing today?
> 
> I am so symptom spotting already it's untrue! I *think* I may have OV early this month and as we BD when I thought it was safe I think that maybe I'm reading too much into my symptoms!! My temps have been high the last couple of days and this morning I felt a bit sick!
> 
> LOL I know pg symptoms don't come that early but it's so funny how you think things and read into 'symptoms' LOL

I'm hoping your symptoms are all leading up to a :bfp:! God help me during the 2WW... In my head I'll be saying... Keep calm, in reality, I'm going to be an anxious little wreck! :dohh:


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Hello ladies

Any advice/suggestions welcome... I regularly work out at the gym - a range of fitness classes, spinning, resistance and cardio training - and I'm really torn about whether to ease off during the 2WW?

I continued to exercise whilst pg before my MC... Which makes me a little apprehensive now. A nurse told me to 'really take it easy' and was almost saying... Don't do anything. I don't want to dismiss this advice, but I've read up lots that exercising during the 2WW and whilst pg is fine???

Ideally, I'd like to continue exercise throughout pg but I can appreciate more, the importance of taking it easy during the first tri. In addition, my DH has asked that I just chill out from gyming during the 2WW (he knows what it means - bless him). 

It's the 'unknown' and 'just in case' that makes it a difficult decision. If it hasn't been a successful month or takes a while... I don't want to get myself into a disappointed tiz! :nope: Oh I don't know!

Any ideas or info welcome :thumbup:


----------



## Shh

Hi Ladies - may I join in?! (Please say if this is a closed group, I don't want to barge in!) I was lurking in WTT, but finally posting! I used BnB a LOT in my first TTC/pregnancy and the support that I got from my lovely group of ladies was amazing - they saw me though a lot and we're still all in touch now.

Background info - my daughter is now 14 months and we're finally going to start TTC for a sibling for her :happy dance: 

I was incredibly lucky with TTC last time, I got pregnant on my first cycle, it absolutely shocked me as I did OPK from day 12 and had negatives the whole way (I used to have 34 day cycles), turns out that I ovulated early in my cycle and we managed to BD at the right time, so literally the first time we BD without protection we made our daughter! (Proud Hubby :spermy:!).

This time I have 27/28 day cycles (I got AF back at 4 months, even though I breastfed DD until she was 11 months), I know when I ovulate (or at least I think I do) as I have very strong OV pains, something I never had pre-baby, and I don't ovulate until CD16 or 17, so only a 10 day LP. Last month I had spotting from CD 22, not sure what is going on! So definitely expecting it to be less straightforward this time?

I'm due to OV on Sunday I think, so let the :sex: begin this week!!


----------



## smawfl

FeelSoBlessed said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> Hi All
> 
> I wrote out a long reply this morning but then lost it! Grrr!
> 
> How is everyone doing today?
> 
> I am so symptom spotting already it's untrue! I *think* I may have OV early this month and as we BD when I thought it was safe I think that maybe I'm reading too much into my symptoms!! My temps have been high the last couple of days and this morning I felt a bit sick!
> 
> LOL I know pg symptoms don't come that early but it's so funny how you think things and read into 'symptoms' LOL
> 
> I'm hoping your symptoms are all leading up to a :bfp:! God help me during the 2WW... In my head I'll be saying... Keep calm, in reality, I'm going to be an anxious little wreck! :dohh:Click to expand...

LOL thanks! I'm probably not PG though, as I'm having major EWCM at the mo (sorry TMI!) so think I'm about to OV now rather than when I thought i did!


----------



## smawfl

FeelSoBlessed said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Any advice/suggestions welcome... I regularly work out at the gym - a range of fitness classes, spinning, resistance and cardio training - and I'm really torn about whether to ease off during the 2WW?
> 
> I continued to exercise whilst pg before my MC... Which makes me a little apprehensive now. A nurse told me to 'really take it easy' and was almost saying... Don't do anything. I don't want to dismiss this advice, but I've read up lots that exercising during the 2WW and whilst pg is fine???
> 
> Ideally, I'd like to continue exercise throughout pg but I can appreciate more, the importance of taking it easy during the first tri. In addition, my DH has asked that I just chill out from gyming during the 2WW (he knows what it means - bless him).
> 
> It's the 'unknown' and 'just in case' that makes it a difficult decision. If it hasn't been a successful month or takes a while... I don't want to get myself into a disappointed tiz! :nope: Oh I don't know!
> 
> Any ideas or info welcome :thumbup:

I would perhaps ease off a bit.. can you maybe do some yoga/pilates classes instead which are lower impact? I am impressed you do spinning, I tried it once and nearly collapsed!!


----------



## smawfl

Shh said:


> Hi Ladies - may I join in?! (Please say if this is a closed group, I don't want to barge in!) I was lurking in WTT, but finally posting! I used BnB a LOT in my first TTC/pregnancy and the support that I got from my lovely group of ladies was amazing - they saw me though a lot and we're still all in touch now.
> 
> Background info - my daughter is now 14 months and we're finally going to start TTC for a sibling for her :happy dance:
> 
> I was incredibly lucky with TTC last time, I got pregnant on my first cycle, it absolutely shocked me as I did OPK from day 12 and had negatives the whole way (I used to have 34 day cycles), turns out that I ovulated early in my cycle and we managed to BD at the right time, so literally the first time we BD without protection we made our daughter! (Proud Hubby :spermy:!).
> 
> This time I have 27/28 day cycles (I got AF back at 4 months, even though I breastfed DD until she was 11 months), I know when I ovulate (or at least I think I do) as I have very strong OV pains, something I never had pre-baby, and I don't ovulate until CD16 or 17, so only a 10 day LP. Last month I had spotting from CD 22, not sure what is going on! So definitely expecting it to be less straightforward this time?
> 
> I'm due to OV on Sunday I think, so let the :sex: begin this week!!

Hello Shh!!

WELCOME!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: The more the merrier here, everyone is so lovely so please join join join!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Good luck and lots of :dust: to you!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## minimoocow

Shh said:


> Hi Ladies - may I join in?! (Please say if this is a closed group, I don't want to barge in!) I was lurking in WTT, but finally posting! I used BnB a LOT in my first TTC/pregnancy and the support that I got from my lovely group of ladies was amazing - they saw me though a lot and we're still all in touch now.
> 
> Background info - my daughter is now 14 months and we're finally going to start TTC for a sibling for her :happy dance:
> 
> I was incredibly lucky with TTC last time, I got pregnant on my first cycle, it absolutely shocked me as I did OPK from day 12 and had negatives the whole way (I used to have 34 day cycles), turns out that I ovulated early in my cycle and we managed to BD at the right time, so literally the first time we BD without protection we made our daughter! (Proud Hubby :spermy:!).
> 
> This time I have 27/28 day cycles (I got AF back at 4 months, even though I breastfed DD until she was 11 months), I know when I ovulate (or at least I think I do) as I have very strong OV pains, something I never had pre-baby, and I don't ovulate until CD16 or 17, so only a 10 day LP. Last month I had spotting from CD 22, not sure what is going on! So definitely expecting it to be less straightforward this time?
> 
> I'm due to OV on Sunday I think, so let the :sex: begin this week!!

Hello Shh and welcome to the group! Pregnany 1st time?! Pls share your tips with the rest of us :thumbup: 


After saying only yesterday I wasn't due AF until the weekend its gone and bloody arrived today!!!! That makes my LP only 9 days this time grr! I hope its my delayed OV that has messed up this cycle and have FX for next cycle being better.


----------



## HanyouMama

FeelSoBlessed said:


> HanyouMama said:
> 
> 
> If he really wants to make a :baby: he needs to get with the program and :spermy::sex: I cant make it myself :dohh:
> 
> How funny! That made me laugh... Get with the program!!! Brilliant!!!
> Seduce him! :winkwink: Ha!Click to expand...

Well I'm glad I could make some one laugh lol. 
I just wish he would realize that I have NO IDEA when I am supposed to ovulate and he seems to think that we can just do it once and be pregnant instantly. He seems to be under the impression that we do NOT have to increase the frequency of BD to hit the fertile window. 
I feel like he would rather play his stupid video game then be with me :growlmad: And I also think its stupid that he thinks that he can just (sorry, Now im ranting lol) get off when ever he feels like it, but heaven forbid I want to too! Its ridiculous that I should pretty much have to beg him to help me make a child that he told me he desperately would like to have as soon as possible! I mean, I work and go to school and try to keep house and now we are trying to make a child (dont worry, it doesnt stress me out at all, just he does with his lack of participation). 

Sorry about the rant. I needed to get it out. I have been irritated about it for a couple of days. :dohh:


----------



## Shh

Thank you ladies!

Minimoocow - no tips I'm afraid, I was absolutely shaking with shock when I got a BFP last time, I had convinced myself that I was out for that month, thinking that I hadn't ovulated at all! Found out on Dec 23rd last time, and will be similar testing again this time!


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Shh said:


> Hi Ladies - may I join in?! (Please say if this is a closed group, I don't want to barge in!) I was lurking in WTT, but finally posting! I used BnB a LOT in my first TTC/pregnancy and the support that I got from my lovely group of ladies was amazing - they saw me though a lot and we're still all in touch now.
> 
> Background info - my daughter is now 14 months and we're finally going to start TTC for a sibling for her :happy dance:
> 
> I was incredibly lucky with TTC last time, I got pregnant on my first cycle, it absolutely shocked me as I did OPK from day 12 and had negatives the whole way (I used to have 34 day cycles), turns out that I ovulated early in my cycle and we managed to BD at the right time, so literally the first time we BD without protection we made our daughter! (Proud Hubby :spermy:!).
> 
> This time I have 27/28 day cycles (I got AF back at 4 months, even though I breastfed DD until she was 11 months), I know when I ovulate (or at least I think I do) as I have very strong OV pains, something I never had pre-baby, and I don't ovulate until CD16 or 17, so only a 10 day LP. Last month I had spotting from CD 22, not sure what is going on! So definitely expecting it to be less straightforward this time?
> 
> I'm due to OV on Sunday I think, so let the :sex: begin this week!!

Welcome! :happydance::headspin::happydance:

How lovely not to go through 2WW after 2WW... And so on! Hope that will be the case for us Decemberists!

I also conceived first time trying - but lost our angel at 5 weeks :cry: That makes me super nervous now TTC since the MC - crazily naive and secretly hoping it will happen quickly again - this time with a happy and healthy 9 months to follow!

Lots of :dust: to you and welcome! :flower: You've made a great decision to join some really supportive ladies!


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Shh said:


> Hi Ladies - may I join in?! (Please say if this is a closed group, I don't want to barge in!) I was lurking in WTT, but finally posting! I used BnB a LOT in my first TTC/pregnancy and the support that I got from my lovely group of ladies was amazing - they saw me though a lot and we're still all in touch now.
> 
> Background info - my daughter is now 14 months and we're finally going to start TTC for a sibling for her :happy dance:
> 
> I was incredibly lucky with TTC last time, I got pregnant on my first cycle, it absolutely shocked me as I did OPK from day 12 and had negatives the whole way (I used to have 34 day cycles), turns out that I ovulated early in my cycle and we managed to BD at the right time, so literally the first time we BD without protection we made our daughter! (Proud Hubby :spermy:!).
> 
> This time I have 27/28 day cycles (I got AF back at 4 months, even though I breastfed DD until she was 11 months), I know when I ovulate (or at least I think I do) as I have very strong OV pains, something I never had pre-baby, and I don't ovulate until CD16 or 17, so only a 10 day LP. Last month I had spotting from CD 22, not sure what is going on! So definitely expecting it to be less straightforward this time?
> 
> I'm due to OV on Sunday I think, so let the :sex: begin this week!!




smawfl said:


> FeelSoBlessed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> Hi All
> 
> I wrote out a long reply this morning but then lost it! Grrr!
> 
> How is everyone doing today?
> 
> I am so symptom spotting already it's untrue! I *think* I may have OV early this month and as we BD when I thought it was safe I think that maybe I'm reading too much into my symptoms!! My temps have been high the last couple of days and this morning I felt a bit sick!
> 
> LOL I know pg symptoms don't come that early but it's so funny how you think things and read into 'symptoms' LOL
> 
> I'm hoping your symptoms are all leading up to a :bfp:! God help me during the 2WW... In my head I'll be saying... Keep calm, in reality, I'm going to be an anxious little wreck! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL thanks! I'm probably not PG though, as I'm having major EWCM at the mo (sorry TMI!) so think I'm about to OV now rather than when I thought i did!Click to expand...

Well... Go go go!! :sex::spermy::sex: :winkwink:


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

HanyouMama said:


> FeelSoBlessed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HanyouMama said:
> 
> 
> If he really wants to make a :baby: he needs to get with the program and :spermy::sex: I cant make it myself :dohh:
> 
> How funny! That made me laugh... Get with the program!!! Brilliant!!!
> Seduce him! :winkwink: Ha!Click to expand...
> 
> Well I'm glad I could make some one laugh lol.
> I just wish he would realize that I have NO IDEA when I am supposed to ovulate and he seems to think that we can just do it once and be pregnant instantly. He seems to be under the impression that we do NOT have to increase the frequency of BD to hit the fertile window.
> I feel like he would rather play his stupid video game then be with me :growlmad: And I also think its stupid that he thinks that he can just (sorry, Now im ranting lol) get off when ever he feels like it, but heaven forbid I want to too! Its ridiculous that I should pretty much have to beg him to help me make a child that he told me he desperately would like to have as soon as possible! I mean, I work and go to school and try to keep house and now we are trying to make a child (dont worry, it doesnt stress me out at all, just he does with his lack of participation).
> 
> Sorry about the rant. I needed to get it out. I have been irritated about it for a couple of days. :dohh:Click to expand...

Oh dear! I think it can be tricky to find a balance between: being too laid back and super obsessive that kills the moment. I'm sure you've got it sussed... You just need to work on OH ey!

Sit him down to watch the great sperm race on YouTube! It might be an eye opener for him? 

Hope you're okay... :flower:

If all else fails... Jump on him when he's not looking :sex:! 
Or you could try 'accidentally' breaking his video game :thumbup:


----------



## ds0910

FeelsoBlessed and Shh- I got preg on my first cycle as well. I HAD to have OV WAAAYY early because the first day of my period was Jan 25th, stopped the bc on the 28th, and had my bfp on Feb 16th. It was CRAZY!! Oh and if it were me I would hold off on the gym during the 2WW. From what they told me, if you have a mc you automatically go to high risk. So just to be safe. Or you could go ahead and call your Dr. and ask him what he/she thinks:flower:

Shh- Hi!! Glad to have you!

HanyouMama- I know Exactly what you mean. My sex drive is higher than my hubbys as well. It is SO irritating! He's gotten the cold shoulder 3 nights in a row now because I am tire of having to ask for it:sulk: 

Hopefully AF will hill hit the road soon:growlmad:


----------



## HanyouMama

I just hate him always wanting it to be on his terms only. Sometimes I do things for him when I dont feel like it at all, but I do it anyway. He's the one that told me he was ready, Now he needs to show me.


----------



## ds0910

I know exactly how you feel HanyouMama! Exact same thing going on here!


----------



## HanyouMama

ds0910 said:


> I know exactly how you feel HanyouMama! Exact same thing going on here!

Men are just weird like that sometimes. And they think WE are complicated!

And now he is trying to tell me that he may not be able to get it up because I drew 4 vials of blood from him tonight in my Hematology class :growlmad::dohh: 
I at least got him to agree to trying tonight :haha:


----------



## gaiagirl

*Feelsoblessed* - I was wondering about that too. There is a lady in one of my regular fitness classes who is about 16 weeks and she is intense! One of my class instructors also taught up until about 26 weeks! 

It is really important to me that I stay fit and get a lot of exercise during my pregnancy, but that beginning stage where things could go wrong makes me a bit nervous too...But in reality, our bodies are evolved to be active all day and even to travel long distances and perform manual labour so I think a healthy pregnancy would easily withstand a little sweat :thumbup: I think laying off the heavy weights and the exertion to the point of exhaustion would be a good idea, but definitely stay active and get some exercise! It is so good for you!

*Shh *- Welcome! :flower: That is so awesome that you had a quick journey last time! I wish we could all have that experience!

I have about a 9 day LP after coming off BCP 3 months ago...I am taking vitex and B6 so hopefully it doesn't mess up my plans :growlmad: 

*HanyouMama* - That is pretty damn aggravating! If my DH pulls any of that during our FIRST cycle TTC it will not be pretty! Maybe he is nervous about it? I know that seems silly but having sex with a conscious purpose just seems pretty different and a bit intense...to be honest I am a bit nervous. I think I will feel like a virgin all over again (and it's been a LONG time) haha.


----------



## HanyouMama

gaiagirl said:


> *HanyouMama* - That is pretty damn aggravating! If my DH pulls any of that during our FIRST cycle TTC it will not be pretty! Maybe he is nervous about it? I know that seems silly but having sex with a conscious purpose just seems pretty different and a bit intense...to be honest I am a bit nervous. I think I will feel like a virgin all over again (and it's been a LONG time) haha.

I think it is making him nervous too. It is definatley different. I get super nervous when I think I may actually get pregnant.
He is the one that told me that he was actually ready now, and it is making me upset that he is pulling this crap. I honestly cant make our child without him, and it is making me mad that he is not trying to help me out lol

We havent even been trying 2 weeks and he is already driving me mad :dohh:


----------



## gimgem

I think you honestly need to sit down with him and explain that a baby isn't just made my one person and it's going to take the two of you bding like rabbits lol.

I was wondering about the tww also. I go to the gym more or less every day, so do I stop during the waiting period so things stick properly? Or keeP going? Hmmm


----------



## HanyouMama

I think he will get it eventually. I have told him this already. Im just going to wait for him to come to me lol. If we dont fall pregnant this month, he'll know why :dohh:

I dont think you would have to stop completely with the exercise, maybe just bring it down a couple of notches.


----------



## ke29

Wow its been busy here. The exercise question - you can continue to do aerobic exercise at the same level that you were before pregnancy but not intensify it. I stopped all together when I got pregnant because I couldnt be bothered but in my final few weeks I developed an energy boost that I couldnt satisfy and cleaned the house top to bottom daily. As for ttc we started NTNP last month but it was after my fertile window. My period is due today and ive got PMT so with any luck i'll ovulate at the end of next week. I dont chart, last pregnancy we just dtd from finishing 1 period to being due the next every other day to every third day. (every day during my 5 day window) and it worked for us so going with that method again this time.


----------



## smawfl

FeelSoBlessed said:


> Well... Go go go!! :sex::spermy::sex: :winkwink:

LOL we're not officially TTC until later in the month 

FF gave me cross hairs this morning though so I'm super confused and think maybe I did OV when I thought I did looking at my high temps?! We BD without protection as I thought i was in a 'safe' window as I usually OV around CD 16 but this month seems to be CD9?!! eeek, we shall see I suppose! :shrug:

BD day was 3 days before OV, probably a very slim chance but who knows!


----------



## smawfl

Also, FF only put dashed cross hairs so I think it's not sure whether I actually OV'd?!


----------



## gimgem

Well lots of fingers crossed for you smawfl :) eek! how exciting! im not really charting to be honest, just going to be kinda natural. but am going to use OPK.

x


----------



## smawfl

Thanks GimGem - I started charting to get to know my body better, and now I think I know too much!! LOL

I was thinking about OPKs but don't fancy having to pee into a cup every day! :S


----------



## Shh

smawfl said:


> I was thinking about OPKs but don't fancy having to pee into a cup every day! :S

Hee hee - just you wait, I bet you'll be POAS like a maniac in no time, I became OBSESSED! even in just one month! I like the way that an OPK can give you a yes/no answer (well, within accuracy limits), but I guess they're not for everyone. Last time around I continued with them every day until I got BFP, and they were actually getting darker, as they work like a HPT when you're pregnant (although not as good at detecting as a HPT), I still POAS with both HPT and OPK when I was in the first few weeks of pregnancy, just to check I was still pregnant!! The whole TTC/pregnancy thing sent me a bit :headspin:


----------



## smawfl

Shh said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> I was thinking about OPKs but don't fancy having to pee into a cup every day! :S
> 
> Hee hee - just you wait, I bet you'll be POAS like a maniac in no time, I became OBSESSED! even in just one month! I like the way that an OPK can give you a yes/no answer (well, within accuracy limits), but I guess they're not for everyone. Last time around I continued with them every day until I got BFP, and they were actually getting darker, as they work like a HPT when you're pregnant (although not as good at detecting as a HPT), I still POAS with both HPT and OPK when I was in the first few weeks of pregnancy, just to check I was still pregnant!! The whole TTC/pregnancy thing sent me a bit :headspin:Click to expand...

LOL from reading threads on here I think the loopyness is fairly common!! LOL


----------



## Shh

HanyouMama said:


> I think he will get it eventually. I have told him this already. Im just going to wait for him to come to me lol. If we dont fall pregnant this month, he'll know why :dohh:

I think that tactic is good, my DH got a little nervous the first time around, we'd put off TTC for about a year, any I think the pressure got to him a bit and he went a bit odd, so half way through the first month I gave up pressurising him and let him make the first move, which seemed to do the trick.


----------



## HanyouMama

Shh said:


> HanyouMama said:
> 
> 
> I think he will get it eventually. I have told him this already. Im just going to wait for him to come to me lol. If we dont fall pregnant this month, he'll know why :dohh:
> 
> I think that tactic is good, my DH got a little nervous the first time around, we'd put off TTC for about a year, any I think the pressure got to him a bit and he went a bit odd, so half way through the first month I gave up pressurising him and let him make the first move, which seemed to do the trick.Click to expand...

Well, He came to me last night.... but that was a huge disappointment.:cry:
Though he refuses to admit it, I think he is scared. He was doing fine... and then things went down hill from there...:dohh: 
I felt like such an ass... I just started crying because I was about 90% sure I was ovulating yesterday because of my CM. I felt really bad for crying but honestly, I am just so frustrated! I haven't gotten a positive OPK yet, but I have been trying to watch my CM too. I have been trying to test twice a day, but honestly, who has the time or the patience to hold their urine for 3-4 hours to pee in a cup?

Im hoping next cycle will go smoother (Unless by some miracle we fall pregnant this month....).


----------



## gaiagirl

Hanyoumama - That sounds stressful! You know what? You probably WON'T get pg first try, it's not that common and maybe the reason is that it takes a few months to get in the TTC groove :) I think if the BDing gets too hyped up it becomes unnatural and just plain awkward! If you haven't had a positive OPK then you still have time. I know it's easy for me to say, but maybe just forget about TTC this cycle and get your connection with DH back on track? Or agree that it's not going to happen this month and just BD for the sheer fun of it? The last thing we all want is to be stressed and not enjoy this process at all, right? I feel for ya...just trying to help! Sorry in advance if my advice is not what you want to hear!


----------



## HanyouMama

gaiagirl said:


> Hanyoumama - That sounds stressful! You know what? You probably WON'T get pg first try, it's not that common and maybe the reason is that it takes a few months to get in the TTC groove :) I think if the BDing gets too hyped up it becomes unnatural and just plain awkward! If you haven't had a positive OPK then you still have time. I know it's easy for me to say, but maybe just forget about TTC this cycle and get your connection with DH back on track? Or agree that it's not going to happen this month and just BD for the sheer fun of it? The last thing we all want is to be stressed and not enjoy this process at all, right? I feel for ya...just trying to help! Sorry in advance if my advice is not what you want to hear!

No, no, no. It was really great advice! 
I knew that it wasn't going to happen right away, but it is just so frustrating that he wont even try when he knows I am trying my best to figure out everything and give him a child that he told me he wanted and was ready for.
I know I should enjoy this time, and I am trying to, It's just hard when I feel like I'm the only one who's trying, ya know? We will have to talk more and see what is going on in that mind of his.


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl said:


> Also, FF only put dashed cross hairs so I think it's not sure whether I actually OV'd?!

Is it because you didn't take your temperature at a normal time? Because the dot on CD 9 isn't coloured in.. Does seem extremely early to ovulate!

Hello to Shh! :wave::wave: It's nice to have a few ladies on here who have actually been through the whole pg thing and can give us novices some advice! Although it does sound like you were very lucky the first time round, hoping some of the luck rubs of on us :thumbup:

gaiagirl - you give very good advice! Hope you get things sorted soon HanyouMama. Fortunately for me we're the opposite way round - DH has higher sex drive than me and is all for BDing as often as possible! Which I can see I should be very thankful for, rather than finding it annoying!!


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

gimgem said:


> I was wondering about the tww also. I go to the gym more or less every day, so do I stop during the waiting period so things stick properly? Or keeP going? Hmmm

Well... The question has been answered for me! Fell during circuit training on my ankle today! Very tender resulting in me limping. :dohh:

I'm not superstitious... But it could be a sign :shrug:

I'm deciding to chill out!

I'm sorry that I still can't give an opinion on whether or not it's okay to exercise during the tww. I might ask my doctor if I get chance - just to confirm. Don't want to sound silly though :blush:


----------



## HanyouMama

OMG! OMG! OMG! I GOT A POSITIVE TEST FOR OVULATION JUST ABOUT 5 MINUTES AGO!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::dance::headspin::wohoo:

Sorry, I just had to share with someone!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0227.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## gaiagirl

HanyouMama said:


> OMG! OMG! OMG! I GOT A POSITIVE TEST FOR OVULATION JUST ABOUT 5 MINUTES AGO!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::dance::headspin::wohoo:
> 
> Sorry, I just had to share with someone!

Yay! So you still have up to 48 hours of quality BDing opportunity! Maybe the excitement of the test will inspire your DH?

Good luck!


----------



## HanyouMama

gaiagirl said:


> HanyouMama said:
> 
> 
> OMG! OMG! OMG! I GOT A POSITIVE TEST FOR OVULATION JUST ABOUT 5 MINUTES AGO!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::dance::headspin::wohoo:
> 
> Sorry, I just had to share with someone!
> 
> Yay! So you still have up to 48 hours of quality BDing opportunity! Maybe the excitement of the test will inspire your DH?
> 
> Good luck!Click to expand...

Thanks! I hope that it makes him feel better. He felt really bad last night after things went bad cause we thought we were missing our window. I sent him a picture of it so he can see it when he gets on break :thumbup: Hopefully he is happy about it!


----------



## ds0910

FeelSoBlessed said:


> gimgem said:
> 
> 
> I was wondering about the tww also. I go to the gym more or less every day, so do I stop during the waiting period so things stick properly? Or keeP going? Hmmm
> 
> Well... The question has been answered for me! Fell during circuit training on my ankle today! Very tender resulting in me limping. :dohh:
> 
> I'm not superstitious... But it could be a sign :shrug:
> 
> I'm deciding to chill out!
> 
> I'm sorry that I still can't give an opinion on whether or not it's okay to exercise during the tww. I might ask my doctor if I get chance - just to confirm. Don't want to sound silly though :blush:Click to expand...

I'm sorry you got hurt, but I would take that as a sign lol.

CONGRATS HanyouMama!!!! Good luck!!


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

HanyouMama said:


> OMG! OMG! OMG! I GOT A POSITIVE TEST FOR OVULATION JUST ABOUT 5 MINUTES AGO!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::dance::headspin::wohoo:
> 
> Sorry, I just had to share with someone!

Come on hanyoumama's DH... Go go go :winkwink: :spermy: :sex: :winkwink: :spermy: :sex: :winkwink: :spermy: :sex:


----------



## smawfl

Pusscat said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> Also, FF only put dashed cross hairs so I think it's not sure whether I actually OV'd?!
> 
> Is it because you didn't take your temperature at a normal time? Because the dot on CD 9 isn't coloured in.. Does seem extremely early to ovulate!Click to expand...

I'm not sure - totally lost with this cycle!!


----------



## smawfl

HanyouMama said:


> OMG! OMG! OMG! I GOT A POSITIVE TEST FOR OVULATION JUST ABOUT 5 MINUTES AGO!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::dance::headspin::wohoo:
> 
> Sorry, I just had to share with someone!

Wow that's so cool!! Lots of :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## HanyouMama

FeelSoBlessed said:


> HanyouMama said:
> 
> 
> OMG! OMG! OMG! I GOT A POSITIVE TEST FOR OVULATION JUST ABOUT 5 MINUTES AGO!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::dance::headspin::wohoo:
> 
> Sorry, I just had to share with someone!
> 
> Come on hanyoumama's DH... Go go go :winkwink: :spermy: :sex: :winkwink: :spermy: :sex: :winkwink: :spermy: :sex:Click to expand...

 LOL! Thank you! I am hoping that he will at least let us try again when he gets home tonight! I am trying my best to wait up for him to get home from work.


----------



## smawfl

What time is it where you are Hany? It's 8am here and I really should be getting ready for work!

What OPK do you use, is the Clearblue easy to use? How do you have to use it?


----------



## HanyouMama

smawfl said:


> HanyouMama said:
> 
> 
> OMG! OMG! OMG! I GOT A POSITIVE TEST FOR OVULATION JUST ABOUT 5 MINUTES AGO!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::dance::headspin::wohoo:
> 
> Sorry, I just had to share with someone!
> 
> Wow that's so cool!! Lots of :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks! Now to wait and see if he will try when he gets home from work lol


----------



## HanyouMama

smawfl said:


> What time is it where you are Hany? It's 8am here and I really should be getting ready for work!
> 
> What OPK do you use, is the Clearblue easy to use? How do you have to use it?

 It is 1:15 am here. 
I am using the Clear blue and an internet cheapie brand I got off of amazon. My friend who just had her baby had an extra box of the clearblue and just gave them to me. I was using the two in tandem to see if the cheapies were accurate. I just pee into a little cup and hold it in there for 15 seconds as per the instructions.


----------



## smawfl

HanyouMama said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HanyouMama said:
> 
> 
> OMG! OMG! OMG! I GOT A POSITIVE TEST FOR OVULATION JUST ABOUT 5 MINUTES AGO!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::dance::headspin::wohoo:
> 
> Sorry, I just had to share with someone!
> 
> Wow that's so cool!! Lots of :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Now to wait and see if he will try when he gets home from work lolClick to expand...

Good Luck :hugs:


----------



## HanyouMama

Thank you :haha:
I just hope that it works out. I hope he can suck it up for 2 days and then I can stop bothering him about it for a while lol


----------



## smawfl

HanyouMama said:


> Thank you :haha:
> I just hope that it works out. I hope he can suck it up for 2 days and then I can stop bothering him about it for a while lol

:thumbup:

Maybe worth waiting for him in something saucy! LOL might get him even more in the mood!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## HanyouMama

smawfl said:


> HanyouMama said:
> 
> 
> Thank you :haha:
> I just hope that it works out. I hope he can suck it up for 2 days and then I can stop bothering him about it for a while lol
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> Maybe worth waiting for him in something saucy! LOL might get him even more in the mood!:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

I may try that :haha: It's worth a try! He usually likes that :blush:


----------



## smawfl

HanyouMama said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HanyouMama said:
> 
> 
> Thank you :haha:
> I just hope that it works out. I hope he can suck it up for 2 days and then I can stop bothering him about it for a while lol
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> Maybe worth waiting for him in something saucy! LOL might get him even more in the mood!:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I may try that :haha: It's worth a try! He usually likes that :blush:Click to expand...

Definitely worth a try, it may help take the pressure off and take it back to fun BD rather than baby making :winkwink: Men are after all very visual! :thumbup:


----------



## HanyouMama

smawfl said:


> Definitely worth a try, it may help take the pressure off and take it back to fun BD rather than baby making :winkwink: Men are after all very visual! :thumbup:

This is very true :haha:Now I just gotta wait for his phone call and find something he'll like :thumbup:


----------



## smawfl

HanyouMama said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> Definitely worth a try, it may help take the pressure off and take it back to fun BD rather than baby making :winkwink: Men are after all very visual! :thumbup:
> 
> This is very true :haha:Now I just gotta wait for his phone call and find something he'll like :thumbup:Click to expand...

LOL go get baby making :sex::spermy:


----------



## Pusscat

HanyouMama said:


> OMG! OMG! OMG! I GOT A POSITIVE TEST FOR OVULATION JUST ABOUT 5 MINUTES AGO!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::dance::headspin::wohoo:
> 
> Sorry, I just had to share with someone!

Woo! :happydance::happydance: So exciting! Hope you have found something to his taste and all has gone well! 

I had a VERY high temperature today but only on CD 11 and don't usually OV until at least CD 21 :shrug:. FF have given me 5 days VIP membership so I've been able to overlay my previous charts which you can see below...

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/journal/revV0nKEb.png

Weird! Well if I have OVed at least we BDed a couple of days ago and will try to get one in tonight just in case we need to catch it!! Although I think once your temperature has increased it's too late? :shrug: Worth a try anyway!

Only other reason for high temp is I'm still ill and fighting off a chest infection so that might be the cause..


----------



## HanyouMama

Success!!! :wohoo:

All went well and I convinced him that we just need to :sex::spermy: One more time or so to be sure we caught the egg, and he said yes :happydance:
He didn't call me when he was on his way home so it only got as saucy as me in my pajamas LOL

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## HanyouMama

Pusscat said:


> HanyouMama said:
> 
> 
> OMG! OMG! OMG! I GOT A POSITIVE TEST FOR OVULATION JUST ABOUT 5 MINUTES AGO!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::dance::headspin::wohoo:
> 
> Sorry, I just had to share with someone!
> 
> Woo! :happydance::happydance: So exciting! Hope you have found something to his taste and all has gone well!
> 
> I had a VERY high temperature today but only on CD 11 and don't usually OV until at least CD 21 :shrug:. FF have given me 5 days VIP membership so I've been able to overlay my previous charts which you can see below...
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/journal/revV0nKEb.png
> 
> Weird! Well if I have OVed at least we BDed a couple of days ago and will try to get one in tonight just in case we need to catch it!! Although I think once your temperature has increased it's too late? :shrug: Worth a try anyway!
> 
> Only other reason for high temp is I'm still ill and fighting off a chest infection so that might be the cause..Click to expand...

It could be that you are fighting off an infection... but Who can say... do you use opk's?


----------



## Pusscat

I've got some OPKs but haven't started using them properly. I did a test earlier today and it was negative. But that might mean that I OVed yesterday and the lh hormone has gone now? I do feel really rough, think I'm getting a cold on top of the chest infection so wouldn't be surprised if I had a high temperature!

Glad your hubby was pursuaded!


----------



## smawfl

Pusscat said:


> HanyouMama said:
> 
> 
> OMG! OMG! OMG! I GOT A POSITIVE TEST FOR OVULATION JUST ABOUT 5 MINUTES AGO!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::dance::headspin::wohoo:
> 
> Sorry, I just had to share with someone!
> 
> Woo! :happydance::happydance: So exciting! Hope you have found something to his taste and all has gone well!
> 
> I had a VERY high temperature today but only on CD 11 and don't usually OV until at least CD 21 :shrug:. FF have given me 5 days VIP membership so I've been able to overlay my previous charts which you can see below...
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/journal/revV0nKEb.png
> 
> Weird! Well if I have OVed at least we BDed a couple of days ago and will try to get one in tonight just in case we need to catch it!! Although I think once your temperature has increased it's too late? :shrug: Worth a try anyway!
> 
> Only other reason for high temp is I'm still ill and fighting off a chest infection so that might be the cause..Click to expand...

Looks like early OV is contagious on this thread too! I think it may be to do with you being ill though, get well soon! :flower::flower:


----------



## smawfl

HanyouMama said:


> Success!!! :wohoo:
> 
> All went well and I convinced him that we just need to :sex::spermy: One more time or so to be sure we caught the egg, and he said yes :happydance:
> He didn't call me when he was on his way home so it only got as saucy as me in my pajamas LOL
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

YAYAY!! :dust:


----------



## HanyouMama

smawfl said:


> HanyouMama said:
> 
> 
> Success!!! :wohoo:
> 
> All went well and I convinced him that we just need to :sex::spermy: One more time or so to be sure we caught the egg, and he said yes :happydance:
> He didn't call me when he was on his way home so it only got as saucy as me in my pajamas LOL
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> YAYAY!! :dust:Click to expand...

 Thanks :blush: Now we'll just have to see how it all goes!


----------



## smawfl

HanyouMama said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HanyouMama said:
> 
> 
> Success!!! :wohoo:
> 
> All went well and I convinced him that we just need to :sex::spermy: One more time or so to be sure we caught the egg, and he said yes :happydance:
> He didn't call me when he was on his way home so it only got as saucy as me in my pajamas LOL
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> YAYAY!! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :blush: Now we'll just have to see how it all goes!Click to expand...

:) when would your AF be due? 

Well we BD last night, I dont know what my cycle is doing this month.
We aren't TTC until next month but we've BD in times I thought we were safe but ov was way earlier.
If for some magical way we did catch,we would be due end of Aug... eek we were planning a Sept baby! 
You never know what happens though!


----------



## smawfl

Is there any way we can at the start if the thread we can have a summary or something that tells us where we're all at? Eg cycle days or testing date?


----------



## HanyouMama

smawfl said:


> :) when would your AF be due?
> 
> Well we BD last night, I dont know what my cycle is doing this month.
> We aren't TTC until next month but we've BD in times I thought we were safe but ov was way earlier.
> If for some magical way we did catch,we would be due end of Aug... eek we were planning a Sept baby!
> You never know what happens though!

AF should be due between the 14th and the 18th. My last cycle ran a little longer. But im thinking it will be around the 18th


----------



## HanyouMama

smawfl said:


> Is there any way we can at the start if the thread we can have a summary or something that tells us where we're all at? Eg cycle days or testing date?

I bet there is some way. That would be a cool idea :)


----------



## gaiagirl

Yah maybe we could do a list of our names and first testing dates?

Mine will not be until Jan 29!


----------



## smawfl

According to FF, AF will be due on the 18th Dec according to my early OV, that would make it a 23 day cycle. 

So confused.

If I had my normal OV, and 28 day cycle I would be due AF 23rd Dec.


----------



## gaiagirl

Happy Weekend ladies! It is pretty quiet on here so hopefully you are all off enjoying yourselves (and maybe BDing for a few of you :thumbup:)!

Today is my birthday, so our weekend is/has been pretty great so far! Lots of celebrating what is (with any luck) my last birthday as a non-parent!

Having spent last night at a few pubs with friends, enjoying the festive and cheery atmosphere it really got me thinking about having a December baby. We have kind of agreed to skip TTC in March to avoid it, as I have complained a lot about having a birthday this month...but last night made me really grateful for the time of year I get to celebrate. Everyone is in a great mood, everything is beautifully decorated, and it's a pretty festive time of year! Maybe it is not so bad after all...

Not to mention that if we haven't had a BFP after 2 rounds it will be tough to skip one, and very tempting to just go for it!

Hmmm...we will have to see how it all plays out I guess :winkwink:

Hope you all have a lovely rest of the weekend!


----------



## smawfl

Happy birthday gaiagirl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smawfl

PS I'm thinking the same about a December baby! But we'll see!!


----------



## minimoocow

Happy Birthday Gaiagirl!

I'm feeling exactly the same about December - I would prefer to avoid it but quite honestly I'll take whatever I get at this point!

I'm having a horrible AF at the minute . . . will be glad when its over and I can start trying properly!


----------



## smawfl

minimoocow said:


> Happy Birthday Gaiagirl!
> 
> I'm feeling exactly the same about December - I would prefer to avoid it but quite honestly I'll take whatever I get at this point!
> 
> I'm having a horrible AF at the minute . . . will be glad when its over and I can start trying properly!


So when will you be due to OV, and then test?


----------



## HanyouMama

Happy birthday gaiagirl!


----------



## minimoocow

smawfl said:


> minimoocow said:
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Gaiagirl!
> 
> I'm feeling exactly the same about December - I would prefer to avoid it but quite honestly I'll take whatever I get at this point!
> 
> I'm having a horrible AF at the minute . . . will be glad when its over and I can start trying properly!
> 
> 
> So when will you be due to OV, and then test?Click to expand...

I'm not entirely sure! TMI WARNING I seemed to spot (heavily) for a few days before AF arrived properly so OV sometime between 20 - 23rd December. I'll test 10 DPO if not early AF. Think I'll be doing OPK this month as my AF seemed a bit messed up so not really sure when to count from.


----------



## ds0910

Happy Birthday gaiagirl! Hope you have a great weekend!

Well AF is gone home so we are off and running. Seeing as I must have OVd very early my first pregnancy, there is no telling when I will OV (we aren't testing or charting or anything. I feel like that would put too much pressure on us and turn it into more a procedure than just enjoying each other, for us personally) so we are just gonna have fun and just:sex: as much as we can, or I can seduce him into :haha: That seems to be the norm for us anyway. Hope everyone is having a great weekend.

What are we gonna do when some of us get BFPs and move over to First Trimester? This has really been the only thread I have been on since I stayed away after the mc, and the people I knew then have had their babies and probably don't remember me since I was gone for almost 8 months.


----------



## Shh

Happy Birthday Gaiagirl! I hope you have a great evening.

NOthing to report from me - we had a 'date night' last night (they're rare these days!!), and BD, but no positive OPKs so far, so we'll have to keep trying. No sign of EWCM yet either.

Last month and again this month I seem to spot from half-way through my cycle, no idea why, it tends to start after BD, so possibly sensitive cervix? Going to TTC and if nothing happens then may ask Doc about it next month.

I'm due AF on Christmas Day, so my day will either be amazing or rubbish! Two Christmases ago I got my BFP on the 23rd, and blimey, the tiredness kicked in on Christmas day, all I could think about was going to sleep! Blamed it on a full belly of turkey!

Have a lovely weekend everyone!


----------



## Pusscat

Happy birthday gaiagirl:cake: Hope you're making the most of your non-parent status while you can :winkwink:

I'm due to ov around the 18th this month, fingers crossed for a predictable cycle this month! So next week we shall be bding as much as possible. I'll be trying to wait until 10dpo before testing, so if I ov on the 18th that would be December 28th.

I'm not having the best weekend. I was planning on meeting my old uni friends in London but had to cancel because I'm still feeling poop. Still managed to get a bd in this afternoon so not all bad! :kiss:


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

I get the multi-quote.. Yay!!!! Here goes...



gaiagirl said:


> Happy Weekend ladies! It is pretty quiet on here so hopefully you are all off enjoying yourselves (and maybe BDing for a few of you :thumbup:)!
> 
> Today is my birthday, so our weekend is/has been pretty great so far! Lots of celebrating what is (with any luck) my last birthday as a non-parent!
> 
> Having spent last night at a few pubs with friends, enjoying the festive and cheery atmosphere it really got me thinking about having a December baby. We have kind of agreed to skip TTC in March to avoid it, as I have complained a lot about having a birthday this month...but last night made me really grateful for the time of year I get to celebrate. Everyone is in a great mood, everything is beautifully decorated, and it's a pretty festive time of year! Maybe it is not so bad after all...
> 
> Not to mention that if we haven't had a BFP after 2 rounds it will be tough to skip one, and very tempting to just go for it!
> 
> Hmmm...we will have to see how it all plays out I guess :winkwink:
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely rest of the weekend!

Happy birthday Gaiagirl! Hope you had a wonderful day and that next years will be even more special with a LO to celebrate with! 



smawfl said:


> PS I'm thinking the same about a December baby! But we'll see!!

Smawfl - We all seem to be thinking along the same lines!! Let's just hope and prey we conceive our little beans before then... And that next year Christmas, we'll be waking up to our LO (or woken by)... as opposed to labour! 

Alternatively, I could handle being PG at Christmas - expecting a Jan baby like me and DH... Imagine getting away with eating all them Christmas treats... 'the baby wants them'! Yeah right! 



Shh said:


> Happy Birthday Gaiagirl! I hope you have a great evening.
> 
> NOthing to report from me - we had a 'date night' last night (they're rare these days!!), and BD, but no positive OPKs so far, so we'll have to keep trying. No sign of EWCM yet either.
> 
> Last month and again this month I seem to spot from half-way through my cycle, no idea why, it tends to start after BD, so possibly sensitive cervix? Going to TTC and if nothing happens then may ask Doc about it next month.
> 
> I'm due AF on Christmas Day, so my day will either be amazing or rubbish! Two Christmases ago I got my BFP on the 23rd, and blimey, the tiredness kicked in on Christmas day, all I could think about was going to sleep! Blamed it on a full belly of turkey!
> 
> Have a lovely weekend everyone!

No way Shh - I had a date night last night, I was being really silly, asking DH... 'So what's your favourite movie, what do you do in your spare time, what do you look for in a woman' etc - he was bloody playing along too! 

There's been lots of BDing for me too since my AF is also due on Christmas day! I couldn't tell you if I'm Ov-ing, hot, cold or ewcm??? I'm just BD-ing anyway! Ha!!!

I'm not sure when to test - I'm going to try and wait til AF shows (lovely - right during Christmas day) and if not, test the day after... Ha!!!! We'll see!

I hope you have a bfp déjà vu... And send some dust our way too!!

That's me updated - I think! Have a lovely day all ;o)


----------



## smawfl

Hi Everyone,

Hope you've all had lovely weekends! I've just sat down after another busy one! Went to a pamper spa day hen do yesterday which was lovely, and today we cooked a lovely roast chicken and put the Christmas tree up! Starting to feel a lot like Christmas!!

Well today FF confused me again, and changed my OV date, and this time my cross hairs are solid lines. I think to be honest it's my temp taking this month that's messed it up really, as when we were on hol I didn't do it at my regular time, probably should have left it really. But now OV on CD 11 doesn't seem too bad. I haven't a clue when AF is due though. 

Also bought a pregnancy test for the first time EVER! Very exciting!! They were BOGOF in Superdrug, can't wait to use it!!

*Gaiagirl *- did you have a nice birthday?

*Minimoocow *- Hope the OPK's work for you!

*DS0910 *- :dust: to you!! How exciting!! Have fun with lots of :sex:!!
I think when everyone starts getting BFP's I'd still like for us all to keep talking here, then we can move over to First Tri together. LOL I like you all to keep holding my hand along the way!! LOL

*Shh *- Fingers crossed for a happy Christmas day for you!! :dust:

*Pussycat *- How are you feeling today? Get well soon!!

*FeelSoBlessed *- yay for the multi quoting!! :thumbup::thumbup:
I'm going for your tactic too, wait until AF due date before testing.. 


Have a lovely evening all! :dust:


----------



## gaiagirl

Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone :flower: 

I had a pretty good weekend, except we had a life insurance meeting yesterday which was a bit of a downer, lol. But then we went to a friend's place for a holiday/birthday party and that was great.

Also...we may have used condoms for one of the last times last night :haha: Thank goodness because I am NOT a fan...but I think maybe one or two of them on our vacation and then that's it! Wooohooo!

Today is going to be a lazy day, with maybe a little house cleaning and a home workout if I can muster the motivation...

As for my cycle, CD11 and nothing interesting happening at all...EPO doesn't seem to have impacted the EWCM situation so far but we will see in the next week. I am really hoping for earlier O and longer LP but this month is kinda crazy with lots of drinking and busy days/nights and then vacation...so that could throw me off.

My OPKs are supposed to be in the mail any day and I REALLY wanted them for this week :growlmad:

Any thoughts on temping on vacation? We are traveling from 5pm to 2pm the next day right over the time I am supposed to O...


----------



## Bambi1985

Hapy Birthday gaiagirl, hope you had a grerat day!


----------



## spiceeb

yay due af tomorrow and i can feel it coming. after that i am ttc yay sooooooooooooooo excited come on bitch i mean witch get me for the last time for 9 months anyway lol x


----------



## smawfl

gaiagirl said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone :flower:
> 
> I had a pretty good weekend, except we had a life insurance meeting yesterday which was a bit of a downer, lol. But then we went to a friend's place for a holiday/birthday party and that was great.
> 
> Also...we may have used condoms for one of the last times last night :haha: Thank goodness because I am NOT a fan...but I think maybe one or two of them on our vacation and then that's it! Wooohooo!
> 
> Today is going to be a lazy day, with maybe a little house cleaning and a home workout if I can muster the motivation...
> 
> As for my cycle, CD11 and nothing interesting happening at all...EPO doesn't seem to have impacted the EWCM situation so far but we will see in the next week. I am really hoping for earlier O and longer LP but this month is kinda crazy with lots of drinking and busy days/nights and then vacation...so that could throw me off.
> 
> My OPKs are supposed to be in the mail any day and I REALLY wanted them for this week :growlmad:
> 
> Any thoughts on temping on vacation? We are traveling from 5pm to 2pm the next day right over the time I am supposed to O...

Glad you had a good birthday!

As for temping, I would say leave the thermometer at home and really relax and enjoy the holiday! I think I might leave it at home for mine..


----------



## smawfl

spiceeb said:


> yay due af tomorrow and i can feel it coming. after that i am ttc yay sooooooooooooooo excited come on bitch i mean witch get me for the last time for 9 months anyway lol x

Fingers crossed and :dust: to you!


----------



## smawfl

Well I think I've definitely confused FF this month, it's changed my OV date again!! I've had 3 sets of cross hairs already! I've gone from OV on CD9 to CD11 and now CD14. I'm happy with that I think. Although we BD'd on CD 13 and 15 so who knows what happened! If I caught, baby would be due 31st August! LOL maybe I would be able to cross my legs for the Sept baby! 

We'll see what happens! x


----------



## gimgem

Hi everyone! Sorry for absence once again. Have been on a European road trip! Was very fun, drove through France,Belgium,Brussels the Netherlands and Germany! Good but glad to be back!

Hope everyone's ok! 

This is our first week ttc! Ov due this Saturday do we r bding every other day at the min :)

Take care x


----------



## smawfl

Hi GimGem

Wow sounds like an amazing trip!! Which country did you like the best?

Lots of :dust: to you!!!


----------



## gaiagirl

Smawfl - Yes, you are totally right I should just forget the thermometer! My only hesitation is knowing what day I O so I know the length of my LP...but I guess knowing that doesn't actually make a difference...

I think I will hopefully just determine when I O (hopefully the day before I leave) and then forget the temps. It would help if those OPKs would arrive in the mail!

Gimgem - Sounds amazing! So exciting how close you are to your fertile window :happydance::happydance::happydance: 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Pusscat

gimgem said:


> Hi everyone! Sorry for absence once again. Have been on a European road trip! Was very fun, drove through France,Belgium,Brussels the Netherlands and Germany! Good but glad to be back!
> 
> Hope everyone's ok!
> 
> This is our first week ttc! Ov due this Saturday do we r bding every other day at the min :)
> 
> Take care x

That sounds like an amazing trip! My Ov is due on Sunday so we're bding as much as possible. Did it on saturday, and going to tonight. But then DH is away Tuesday and Wednesday so just hoping I don't ov then!! Or if I do, hope the :spermy: from tonight last long enough! Then when he gets back it'll be bding on Thursday then saturday and maybe sunday as well.
:dust:

I agree with leaving the thermometer at home but also understand the need to know what's going on in my body! It can become very addictive and the closer I get to TTC the more obsessional I seem to get!

I've used an OPK today, the 3rd one I've used and there is a very feint line :happydance::happydance: So going to keep testing every day this week and hope the line keeps getting darker. I think that's what will happen? Ladies who have used them might be able to tell me otherwise! I'll be keeping today's test for comparison!

*smawfl* - looked at your chart and it does look like you ov-ed on CD 14. Oh God, talk about cutting it close for a Sept baby!! Isn't it right that most 1st babies go overdue? Otherwise, yes, if it comes to it just don't start pushing until you can be sure of a Sept baby!! I wonder if anyone has actually done that?! :haha:


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl said:


> *Pussycat *- How are you feeling today? Get well soon!!

I'm still poorly :cry: I've booked a docs appt for Wednesday, soonest I could get. Think I've got a chest infection but don't really want to be put on antibiotics. So I'll be telling doc we're TTC and see what he suggests. Antibiotics usually give me thrush which obv would not be helpful with TTC :nope:


----------



## gaiagirl

Stupid iPhone made me push the wrong button and unsubscribe from this thread :( so I'm posting a nothing post to get re-subscribed ;)

Hope it works!


----------



## Shh

smawfl said:


> Well I think I've definitely confused FF this month, it's changed my OV date again!! I've had 3 sets of cross hairs already! I've gone from OV on CD9 to CD11 and now CD14. I'm happy with that I think. Although we BD'd on CD 13 and 15 so who knows what happened! If I caught, baby would be due 31st August! LOL maybe I would be able to cross my legs for the Sept baby!
> 
> We'll see what happens! x

That was my due date with DD, ended up two weeks into September.... :thumb up:

I still don't think I've ovulated, no positive tests and no ov pains or ewcm. That or I'm just not going to ov (which obviously in my irrational TTC brain is a reasonable assumption to make at the moment!!) If I don't have a positive tomorrow I'm really not sure what is happening with my body!


----------



## smawfl

Evening Lovely Ladies!

*Gaiagirl *- Definitely leave the thermometer at home. I took mine to Italy and I think that's what's caused confusion with my chart this month. I never took my temp at the same time and it really messed it up. I don't think I'll take mine to South Africa in Jan, going to try and not worry about it and check CM instead. Oh and lots of :sex: LOL

*Pussycat *- Fingers crossed you catch!! I don't really know much about OPK's so not sure, I think it gets darker? 
LOL yeah it's definitely on the cusp! We shall see!! I think it's was a CD14 OV day too. Thanks for looking. 
Hopefully the doc will give you something to make you feel better!!

*Shh *- LOL that would be so cool! If I was pregnant and then manage to hold on for Sept.
Can't remember if I asked before, do you temp/chart?


----------



## Shh

smawfl said:


> *Shh *- LOL that would be so cool! If I was pregnant and then manage to hold on for Sept.
> Can't remember if I asked before, do you temp/chart?

Nope, I don't this month! If I don't get BFP straight away like I did last time (which is v unlikely, esp as I'm on CD 16 and haven't had a positive OPK), then I think I'll buy a CBFM and start that next month perhaps. I've already spent a fortune on OPKs - I think its safe to say I'm a POAS addict already, just wait until HPT testing time - argh! Determined to wait until the 24th though, day before AF due. Last time I tested about 5 days before AF was due with a First Response and got a very strong positive, but I think that was because I ovulated very early.


----------



## smawfl

Shh said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> *Shh *- LOL that would be so cool! If I was pregnant and then manage to hold on for Sept.
> Can't remember if I asked before, do you temp/chart?
> 
> Nope, I don't this month! If I don't get BFP straight away like I did last time (which is v unlikely, esp as I'm on CD 16 and haven't had a positive OPK), then I think I'll buy a CBFM and start that next month perhaps. I've already spent a fortune on OPKs - I think its safe to say I'm a POAS addict already, just wait until HPT testing time - argh! Determined to wait until the 24th though, day before AF due. Last time I tested about 5 days before AF was due with a First Response and got a very strong positive, but I think that was because I ovulated very early.Click to expand...


How much is a CBFM?

Has anyone else started thinking in BnB acronyms?! Yesterday I was writing out a bunch of company Christmas cards to send out and one of the post codes ended in "3BD" - I had a chuckle and as I was writing it I thought "3 Baby Dance" LOL

Also, I was looking at my FF chart yesterday and I was thinking about the last time DH and I had :sex: and instead of thinking "oh when did we have :sex: last - I thought "when did we BD last" anyone else do this!?!?! :blush::blush:


----------



## Shh

When I looked on Amazon the other day they were £65 I think, so not too bad considering the cost of OPKs (the CBFM OPKs strips are much less than normal ones). We'll see whether Father Christmas brings me any pocket money!

And yes - absolutely agree on the acronyms, like you, if I see a combination of letters I'll have a little giggle to myself!!


----------



## gaiagirl

LOL, yes I definitely think in acronyms sometimes! I usually refer to when I will 'O' haha I am sure if I said that out loud to my DH he would think I was talking about something else :winkwink:

I had some cramping/pain last night that felt a lot like O pain. Knowing my body and the fact that I had it for almost 4 days (!!!!) last cycle, it could continue on and off for the next few days. However, that means that my O date is likely soon and will be MUCH earlier this cycle! I hope so!

My OPKs are also in at the post office and I am picking them up later today :happydance::happydance::happydance: Can't wait to test! Perfect timing too!

What kind of container should I use for the urine, lol? I am trying to think of what would be best to use but I have no clue!


----------



## smawfl

gaiagirl said:


> LOL, yes I definitely think in acronyms sometimes! I usually refer to when I will 'O' haha I am sure if I said that out loud to my DH he would think I was talking about something else :winkwink:
> 
> I had some cramping/pain last night that felt a lot like O pain. Knowing my body and the fact that I had it for almost 4 days (!!!!) last cycle, it could continue on and off for the next few days. However, that means that my O date is likely soon and will be MUCH earlier this cycle! I hope so!
> 
> My OPKs are also in at the post office and I am picking them up later today :happydance::happydance::happydance: Can't wait to test! Perfect timing too!
> 
> What kind of container should I use for the urine, lol? I am trying to think of what would be best to use but I have no clue!




Hahah I instead * think * "When did I *OV *this month?" 

Fingers crossed for your O :happydance:

In terms of container.. this was the kind of logistics I couldn't get my head around with OPK's... I didn't fancy peeing into anything but the toilet! 

Can you maybe use a beaker of some sort? Or a plastic cup?


----------



## Pusscat

gaiagirl said:


> LOL, yes I definitely think in acronyms sometimes! I usually refer to when I will 'O' haha I am sure if I said that out loud to my DH he would think I was talking about something else :winkwink:
> 
> I had some cramping/pain last night that felt a lot like O pain. Knowing my body and the fact that I had it for almost 4 days (!!!!) last cycle, it could continue on and off for the next few days. However, that means that my O date is likely soon and will be MUCH earlier this cycle! I hope so!
> 
> My OPKs are also in at the post office and I am picking them up later today :happydance::happydance::happydance: Can't wait to test! Perfect timing too!
> 
> What kind of container should I use for the urine, lol? I am trying to think of what would be best to use but I have no clue!

I use an old yoghurt pot! It's quite wide, which you need! I just rinse it out after I've finished with the wee! Using lots of soap and hot water then rinse thoroughly. It soon becomes very normal and not as yucky as you first think!

Found out yesterday that DH doesn't have to go away this week, he's postponed it until January. I'm quite relieved, means I don't have to worry about oving when he's not here!


----------



## smawfl

Pusscat said:


> Found out yesterday that DH doesn't have to go away this week, he's postponed it until January. I'm quite relieved, means I don't have to worry about oving when he's not here!

Great news!! :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## gaiagirl

Pusscat said:


> gaiagirl said:
> 
> 
> LOL, yes I definitely think in acronyms sometimes! I usually refer to when I will 'O' haha I am sure if I said that out loud to my DH he would think I was talking about something else :winkwink:
> 
> I had some cramping/pain last night that felt a lot like O pain. Knowing my body and the fact that I had it for almost 4 days (!!!!) last cycle, it could continue on and off for the next few days. However, that means that my O date is likely soon and will be MUCH earlier this cycle! I hope so!
> 
> My OPKs are also in at the post office and I am picking them up later today :happydance::happydance::happydance: Can't wait to test! Perfect timing too!
> 
> What kind of container should I use for the urine, lol? I am trying to think of what would be best to use but I have no clue!
> 
> I use an old yoghurt pot! It's quite wide, which you need! I just rinse it out after I've finished with the wee! Using lots of soap and hot water then rinse thoroughly. It soon becomes very normal and not as yucky as you first think!
> 
> Found out yesterday that DH doesn't have to go away this week, he's postponed it until January. I'm quite relieved, means I don't have to worry about oving when he's not here!Click to expand...

That's a good idea, I was thinking tupperware but didn't want to ruin it, LOL. I am not too worried about the 'ick' factor, I am a biology teacher and spent many many years dissecting various things throughout my education and afterwards! When you spend 3 months of every year with your hands inside dead salmon you get over things pretty quick :rofl:


----------



## EmilyCJ

Hello ladies!!
feels like a very long time since i've been on here, and had lots  to read through! i went away for couple days with my mum and was extremely surprised that i had my period :happydance::happydance::happydance:!!!!!!!!!! i tested for ov from a week after last period ended and it never showed up so obviously had ov before that!! pretty early though? we're dtd now in case but will start using ov tests tomorrow to see when in case we miss it. all that getting upset and worrying the last two cycles, and its worked out at the exact date i calculated in the first place!! so we have now officially started ttc (as of this morning!) and are so so so excited :happydance::happydance::happydance:!!! its absolutely amazing thinking that we could actually be making a baby!!!! strange too that i am seriously hoping not to see another one for best part of a year!! dont know when that would make my testing day:shrug:? i suppose around 5th of Jan will be keeping my fingers and toes crossed that af doesnt turn up..then if no sign of it will test...

*gaia girl* - happy belated birthday:flower:! same day as my friend, was always a lovely time for going out cause everyone's so happy and excited theres a lovely buzz. we have two other friends born on xmas day though and that hasnt been so great! also the condoms comment...this morning was the first time either of us had ever dtd without one!! so funny cause we both kind of went to turn to the drawer to get one and then realised so we were hysterical then!! ps. the container i use to urine test is a shot glass!! (obviously not one we drink from!!!!!!) with you on the 'ick factor' too, working with little ones i see wee pooh vomit blood and snot every day...today actually started with me sitting in pooh!!!! it was dog's though..someone had brought it in on their shoes and got it on the carpet so when i sat down to do register.....:growlmad:

*Pusscat* - hope you get better soon, sounds like you've been proper poorly. liking the dedication though, still dtd whilst feeling so rubbish lol!!:thumbup: and good news about him not having to go away..he didnt want to miss out on all the loving lol 

*smawfl* - i agree with you about sticking together!! we're a group in it for the long haul :winkwink:

*Shh* - know what you're going through and it really sucks :nope:. i got so upset and depressed about the fact i hadnt ov all month but as it turned out i must have ov within about 5/6 days of having my period. 

also.....i know this is going to sound so dwp ...(i know what it means obviously lol) but what does bd actually stand forf?!?!?!! :blush:


----------



## EmilyCJ

ps. just saw my ticker!!! today is the day! i'd stopped looking cause of the apparent no ov last month but even though was way way off the last two cycles it has still worked out that today actually is the day!!! and we did this morn for the first time without even realising it was the day we were supposed to all along! how funny :haha:


----------



## minimoocow

Hey everyone!

Welcome back Emilycj - wondered where you were! I think we will have a similar cycle this month provided our bodies behave!

I'm planning on testing early on 1st jan but only because it would be magical. If nothing shows I'll wait until the 5th to test again (although its going to be very tempting . . . )

As for testing - I think urine is pretty sterile anyway so I'm not too freaked about it. I use the top of one of my deodrant bottles and just rinse out after although an old yoghurt pot sounds like a good idea. :thumbup:


----------



## minimoocow

PS we start properly tomorrow although we started "practising" on 1st Dec. I still can't decide if I actually like the feeling without condoms . . . it is a bit different isn't it?!


----------



## spiceeb

bit annoyed af is 1 whole day late now. want it to hurry up so i can start ttc lol x


----------



## HanyouMama

I kind of wish testing would come faster.... Im kind of excited, but not really expecting it to happen right away.

Just thought I would post something since I havent in a few days :haha:


----------



## Shh

I use a GU chocolate pudding glass ramekin! I used to be very icky about peeing in things, but having gone through a pregnancy when I had to provide MANY wee samples, I'm pretty much cool with peeing in a pot! :shhh:

EmilyCJ - unfortunately I don't *think* I ov early, I've been standard cd16/17 for the last 5 months, and started testing at cd 12 this month, but maybe I've missed it. Or maybe it'll be tomorrow, but that'd be cd 18 and thats getting pretty late in my cycle, I'd only have a 9 day LP, which would make conceiving more difficult - grr! Yay to the official TTC for you!!!

HanyouMama - I sympathise - the days go slooooowly don't they?! I feel like I did when I was a child and Christmas took ages to happen! 

Minimoocow - what an amazing NY that would be! Make sure you get a first response or something to test with to give yourself the best chance of getting a result then.

I've been at a party this evening :happy dance: , DH still there (its his best friend's 30th) but I came home to relieve the baby sitter. What are you all doing about drinking while you're TTC? I had a couple of glasses of bubbly, but then felt a bit guilty, so came home. I think that I was more laid back last time TTC, even throughout my pregnancy I had the odd glass of fizz (I couldn't stand the smell of wine while I was preg, even a whiff of it made me :sick: ) I think I'll just have to keep a balance while we're TTC, not getting tipsy, but not being miserable while we're out occassionally!


----------



## gaiagirl

Good evening! I got my OPKs and finally got to use one...which revealed that I am NOT ovulating in the next few days...it was negative. There was a faint line but I am sure I am several days away from a positive!

I couldn't help but think that if it were a HPT even that faint line would have been something to celebrate! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Can't wait for that moment!

Shh - I think having a drink or two is perfectly fine, you need to keep living your life and enjoying yourself! I think it would drive me crazy if I gave up everything and kept seeing negatives...

I think I will be OK with a few drinks pre-OV and then maybe a drink rarely during the 2ww but likely I would abstain during that time...

Can't wait to finally start, only 2 more weeks :happydance:

I don't want to wish the time away though because that two weeks is on my VACATION! Yay!


----------



## Shh

Gaiagirl - I wonder how quickly the OPKs come and go? Yesterday morning = nothing, yesterday early evening = two lines but not positive, this morning = positive, if I had more I'd carry on testing to see how quickly the positive went iykwim. What I'm saying is that just because it was negative, don't skip a day because tomorrow it could easily be positive. And whoop to the impending holiday - I'm jealous!!

So yes, finally a positive OPK for me this morning (I'm pretty sure that if I had tested late last night it would have been too as I had OV pains). So, we BD yesterday afternoon, wondering if we left it at that this month - would we be in with a chance? DH is hungover and then working this afternoon until v late tonight, so chances are we won't have a chance to BD today, so I think I'm prob out. I don't want to 'ask' to BD because I'm ov as this first month is supposed to be chilled-out TTC and not "doing it to a schedule" as DH put it (although he's willing to start the schedule next month!!). What do you ladies think?


----------



## smawfl

Morning All

*Emily *- good to ;see' you - had wondered where you'd got to!! Yay for your AF!! BD means to Baby Dance or Baby Dancing!! :)

*Mimimoocow *- a 1st of Jan BFP would be so lovely!!
Yes I agree, the feeling without protection is strange, but I've got used to it now and much prefer it!!

*Gaiagirl *- glad the OPK's arrived 

*Shh *- You never know, you still may be in with a chance. It only takes one strong swimmer! FX for you!

DH and I were talking about what we will do when we find out we are pregnant.. Because of my little chart confusion this month I'm thinking I may be PG based on when we BD the day before and after OV. SO I jokingly keep saying to DH about how I'm with child. He was saying he doesn't want to build his hopes up as if we're not he doesn't want to be upset. 

Then we got onto the question of how we'll find out.. I had thought I'd take the test and we'd wait for the result together but it seems he would be too disappointed to see a BFN so would like me to tell him only when it's a BFP! I said to him that I'll only be testing once AF is late so a pretty sure chance of a BFP. LOL how are you all going to tell your DH/OH's??


----------



## Shh

Well, the plan was, if I got a BFP this month, to wrap it up and put it in the bottom of his stocking, but its taken me so long to ovulate I think that might be wishful thinking. Last time I had planned that we'd watch the result together, but I was so convinced I was out, I did a test to stop myself thinking about it over christmas, so DH wasn't in the house, I was in such sock that I just called him up and said "you have to get home right now" He rushed home thinking something was wrong! Just showed him the stick! Not very exciting/romantic at all!


----------



## smawfl

Shh said:


> Well, the plan was, if I got a BFP this month, to wrap it up and put it in the bottom of his stocking, but its taken me so long to ovulate I think that might be wishful thinking. Last time I had planned that we'd watch the result together, but I was so convinced I was out, I did a test to stop myself thinking about it over christmas, so DH wasn't in the house, I was in such sock that I just called him up and said "you have to get home right now" He rushed home thinking something was wrong! Just showed him the stick! Not very exciting/romantic at all!

Hehe that's quite funny!

I think I'd like to think up something nice as a way to be able to tell him seeing as though he doesn't want to be at the POAS ceremony LOL

Not sure I'm keen on wrapping up the test stick though.. I might buy something that says 'Daddy' hmmm food for thought!


----------



## gaiagirl

Shh - I did another this morning and nothing! Not even a faint line...but also my temp didn't go up, so I think it will probably be around the 19th again as usual. I will take them everyday around 7am and 6pm I think just to keep it on a regular schedule. 

Smawfl - That is so exciting that you will be testing! I am getting so antsy to get on with it! I have no clue how I would tell my DH...I can't even decide if I would want him with me or to be alone when I test! 

AFM - Getting so excited to leave on the trip, and just hoping I get a +ve OPK by Sat or Sun so I can leave the thermometer at home and be confident that I am in my LP...

Only two more real days of work left (Friday is just a fun and short day)! Woohooo!


----------



## HanyouMama

gaiagirl said:


> Shh - I did another this morning and nothing! Not even a faint line...but also my temp didn't go up, so I think it will probably be around the 19th again as usual. I will take them everyday around 7am and 6pm I think just to keep it on a regular schedule.
> 
> Smawfl - That is so exciting that you will be testing! I am getting so antsy to get on with it! I have no clue how I would tell my DH...I can't even decide if I would want him with me or to be alone when I test!
> 
> AFM - Getting so excited to leave on the trip, and just hoping I get a +ve OPK by Sat or Sun so I can leave the thermometer at home and be confident that I am in my LP...
> 
> Only two more real days of work left (Friday is just a fun and short day)! Woohooo!

Just keep with it Gaiagirl! I stared testing on CD9 and didnt get a positive until CD20. It'll happen for you. Don't let it get you down! It's all worth it when you see that positive. You'll probably do what I did and yell and cheer lol:haha::blush:


----------



## Pusscat

Gaiagirl - I had a faint line a couple of days ago but then yesterday and today I had no line at all, so think the hormone does come and go a bit throughout your cycle. We just have to keep our fingers crossed for those 2 strong lines. I know from looking at HanyouMama's photo of her test that when it's positive you will definately know! And yes, I will cheer and might even do a little dance :happydance::happydance:

Hello Emily!! :wave: Good to have you back!

I've not thought much about how I'll tell DH. I think I'll want him to be there with me when I POAS as I think I'll be really nervous and will need comforting if it's a BFN! And will need someone to jump around with if it's a BFP :happydance:

Went to doctors today and she said I needed antibiotics otherwise I probably wouldn't get better and would probably get worse. So I've started taking them and just going to to whatever I can to make sure I don't get the usual side effects! It's for the best really, can't just ignore it because we're TTC. If I'm ill it probably makes it harder to TTC anyway so I just have to get better and if needs be, try next month. Still BDing though, I am determined, cough or no cough, I'm going to try my hardest for that BFP!


----------



## gimgem

hi ladies!

it seems so weird that we r more or less all ttc now, feels like only yesterday we were all waiting :happydance:

ill probs tell hubby by getting a shirt with daddy on or something, but actually knowing me ill be too nervous to do it on my own and make him be there lol. :dohh:

seriously all the day nurseries near me are £50 a day!! thinking its not worth really going to work just to pay that when the baby is here!! :shrug:

hope all is well

x


----------



## EmilyCJ

So exciting about all these tests!! cant wait!! wish i only had two days left in work!! part timers nativity dress rehersal today.. 38 3 year olds in costumes etc = VERY stressful!!!!!

Then straight from work went to town to get xmas things (manic!!!) then hairdressers for cut and colour then came home and walked dog (in hail and cold) and spent 2 hours wrapping presents and writing cards (whilst hubby out with friends from work) then he gets home and wants to know whats for tea!!! when i said iv been a bit busy he was stroppy that i hadnt done it and made himself cheese on toast!! i usually do tea every night ready for when he gets home from work, but its not my job!!! i'm so pissed off, i havent had tea either cause iv been too busy and he's not usually like this so dont know why he is today, esp as we need to dtd tonight! grr it feels like rewarding him for being a pig!! really annoyed :growlmad:!!

you girls got many xmas parties? i've got one friday and saturday, which made me ponder again over the whole drink while trying thing..i think i will drink this weekend as i prob wont have ov by then anyway so not much chance of being pg, and i'll see this as my last blow out before seriously buckling down to future mammydom. xxxx


----------



## gaiagirl

Just had to share that I think I am getting a cold! I am SO annoyed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## anneliese

I'm officially starting TTC next week, so excited even though I'm ovulating today and will miss this month's chance :D


----------



## smawfl

*Anneliese *- lots of :dust to you!!

*Gaiagirl *- oh no, try to drink lots of hot water with honey and lemon!!

*Emily *- Did you manage to 'reward' your DH with DTD? ;) FX for you. Not many Christmas parties for me - meeting my uni girls for a pre Xmas dinner tonight so looking forward to that! I don't think I will be drinking while in the 2WW

*GimGem *- I know, it does feel like only yesterday we were all wishing October and November away. Time does go scarily quickly.. this time next year we will be wondering where the year has gone and hopefull all have our bundle of joy!

*Pussycat *- how are you feeling today? Hope the antibiotics kick in soon!

Slow day for me at work today.

On CD 20 - 6 DPO... Keep looking at my chart as if it's going to change and tell me something magical! LOL


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl said:


> *Anneliese *- lots of :dust to you!!
> 
> *Gaiagirl *- oh no, try to drink lots of hot water with honey and lemon!!
> 
> *Emily *- Did you manage to 'reward' your DH with DTD? ;) FX for you. Not many Christmas parties for me - meeting my uni girls for a pre Xmas dinner tonight so looking forward to that! I don't think I will be drinking while in the 2WW
> 
> *GimGem *- I know, it does feel like only yesterday we were all wishing October and November away. Time does go scarily quickly.. this time next year we will be wondering where the year has gone and hopefull all have our bundle of joy!
> 
> *Pussycat *- how are you feeling today? Hope the antibiotics kick in soon!
> 
> Slow day for me at work today.
> 
> On CD 20 - 6 DPO... Keep looking at my chart as if it's going to change and tell me something magical! LOL

Thanks smawfl. I think they are starting to work! The past couple of weeks all I've been able to do after school is collapse on the sofa and :sleep: but today I'm doing a bit of Christmas preparation. Trying to finish wrapping pressies but it takes so long - I like them to look perfect! :xmas10:

Our nativity dress rehearsal is tomorrow so I know tomorrow is going to be an awful day! The lady who is in charge of it all is getting so so stressed about it all and it makes everyone else stressed as well! I try as hard as possibe to let it all wash over me as I don't want a delayed OV again this cycle!

I had another faint line on my OPK today and I think I can feel some mild OV pains at them moment. I've never really felt or noted them before though so I'm not really sure! We BDed last night as DH said he didn't want to tonight because there's comedy on TV!! :dohh::dohh:

Our work Christmas party has been put back to January because we are all ill and miserable!! :xmas1: I went out for a secret meal with 2 of my friends from work though. We go out without telling any of the others and have a good moan about them!


----------



## Shh

smawfl - have you been getting any symptoms or anything? I looked at my notes again from last time I got a BFP and the only 'symptom' I got was lots of CM and bloating.

Good luck Annaliese!

Pusscat - Glad you're starting to feel better. But grr to OH and the comedy - that sounds like something my DH would say!!

These days seem to be going veeeerrrry slowly, you'd have thought pre-christmas they would be flying by!


----------



## HanyouMama

My DH decided to share his illness with me.... how cute :nope:
The flu is going around like crazy where I live.... I was just hoping that I wouldnt get it too...:dohh:


----------



## Shh

HanyouMama said:


> My DH decided to share his illness with me.... how cute :nope:
> The flu is going around like crazy where I live.... I was just hoping that I wouldnt get it too...:dohh:

Oh dear, I hope you feel better asap :flower:


----------



## spiceeb

now officially 3 days late will be 4 at midnight. come on af i wanna ttc already


----------



## smawfl

Shh said:


> smawfl - have you been getting any symptoms or anything? I looked at my notes again from last time I got a BFP and the only 'symptom' I got was lots of CM and bloating.
> 
> Good luck Annaliese!
> 
> Pusscat - Glad you're starting to feel better. But grr to OH and the comedy - that sounds like something my DH would say!!
> 
> These days seem to be going veeeerrrry slowly, you'd have thought pre-christmas they would be flying by!

No symptoms really.. except (TMI) I have had some EWCM which I don't usually get post OV so not sure what's going on there!!


----------



## Pusscat

HanyouMama said:


> My DH decided to share his illness with me.... how cute :nope:
> The flu is going around like crazy where I live.... I was just hoping that I wouldnt get it too...:dohh:

Oh great!:wacko: hope it doesn't get too bad and you feel better soon!

Spiceeb - hope af hurries up for you

I have exciting news!! I think I've had a positive opk this afternoon:happydance::happydance::happydance:. The second line is ever so slightly lighter than the control line. But I'm going to take it as a positive and definitely get down to some bding tonight! 

I'm on my phone atm but if dh gets off the laptop at some point i'll try and upload a photo of my bfp!


----------



## Pusscat

*Edit - photos didn't work!!*

The line is a lot darker today and soooo nearly the same darkness as the control! Sorry they're not the same way round but you can still see the difference :happydance:


----------



## Shh

I can't see them hun (prob my Mac), but woohoo to the BDing!


----------



## spiceeb

well ladies oi am now 4 days late for af and was extremely pissed about it. we really want to start ttc but out of sheer hell of it(and i dont know why cos we didnt start having unprotected sex untill last week) i done a pregnancy test and low and behold :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

i am so much shock its unreal. i knew it wouldnt take us long given our history but i at least thought it wouldnt happen untill we actually starting trying lol.

only symptoms are needing to pee a little more, tiredness and horrible taste in mouth. which i have never had before eith the other pregnancies x

not sure about due date or anything yet x:happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee:


----------



## spiceeb

am i the 1st bfp? hope tons of u follow x x x x


----------



## Pusscat

spiceeb said:


> well ladies oi am now 4 days late for af and was extremely pissed about it. we really want to start ttc but out of sheer hell of it(and i dont know why cos we didnt start having unprotected sex untill last week) i done a pregnancy test and low and behold :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> i am so much shock its unreal. i knew it wouldnt take us long given our history but i at least thought it wouldnt happen untill we actually starting trying lol.
> 
> only symptoms are needing to pee a little more, tiredness and horrible taste in mouth. which i have never had before eith the other pregnancies x
> 
> not sure about due date or anything yet x:happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee:

Woooo, congratulations!! So happy for you and what a nice surprise!! :hugs:

There was another BFP a couple of weeks ago, so you are officially second!

Lets hope this is a lucky thread, it certainly feels like it at the moment
:dust:


----------



## Shh

Whoop Spiceeb! Thats fantastic news! Pop back now and again and keep us updated! Fingers crossed for lots more to follow!


----------



## smawfl

spiceeb said:


> well ladies oi am now 4 days late for af and was extremely pissed about it. we really want to start ttc but out of sheer hell of it(and i dont know why cos we didnt start having unprotected sex untill last week) i done a pregnancy test and low and behold :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> i am so much shock its unreal. i knew it wouldnt take us long given our history but i at least thought it wouldnt happen untill we actually starting trying lol.
> 
> only symptoms are needing to pee a little more, tiredness and horrible taste in mouth. which i have never had before eith the other pregnancies x
> 
> not sure about due date or anything yet x:happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yipee!!!! What was the date of your AF?


----------



## smawfl

Pussycat I can't see your pics either?


----------



## minimoocow

spiceeb - congrats! Earlier when you said your AF was late I didn't have time to post but was going to be cheeky and say "Are you sure you're not pregnant?!!!!" But you are . . . enjoy!

pussycat - I can't see your pics either sorry.


----------



## HanyouMama

CONGRATS!!! 2 BFP's already! This is looking to be a lucky thread to me! :happydance:


----------



## HanyouMama

It looks like I should be able to test around the 19th if my cycle length is the normal 31 days instead of 35 like last month.


----------



## spiceeb

smawfl said:


> spiceeb said:
> 
> 
> well ladies oi am now 4 days late for af and was extremely pissed about it. we really want to start ttc but out of sheer hell of it(and i dont know why cos we didnt start having unprotected sex untill last week) i done a pregnancy test and low and behold :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> i am so much shock its unreal. i knew it wouldnt take us long given our history but i at least thought it wouldnt happen untill we actually starting trying lol.
> 
> only symptoms are needing to pee a little more, tiredness and horrible taste in mouth. which i have never had before eith the other pregnancies x
> 
> not sure about due date or anything yet x:happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee:
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yipee!!!! What was the date of your AF?Click to expand...

last af was 12 november and i have a 31 day cycle, but since i had my coil in march i can go anywhere from 25 days to 40 so i am unsure where i am at. my bfp was faint though so god knows if i am even late if that makes sense. just guess it depends how long y cycle was going to be this month but at the min i am day 35


----------



## smawfl

spiceeb said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spiceeb said:
> 
> 
> well ladies oi am now 4 days late for af and was extremely pissed about it. we really want to start ttc but out of sheer hell of it(and i dont know why cos we didnt start having unprotected sex untill last week) i done a pregnancy test and low and behold :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> i am so much shock its unreal. i knew it wouldnt take us long given our history but i at least thought it wouldnt happen untill we actually starting trying lol.
> 
> only symptoms are needing to pee a little more, tiredness and horrible taste in mouth. which i have never had before eith the other pregnancies x
> 
> not sure about due date or anything yet x:happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee:
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yipee!!!! What was the date of your AF?Click to expand...
> 
> last af was 12 november and i have a 31 day cycle, but since i had my coil in march i can go anywhere from 25 days to 40 so i am unsure where i am at. my bfp was faint though so god knows if i am even late if that makes sense. just guess it depends how long y cycle was going to be this month but at the min i am day 35Click to expand...

Based on a 31 day cycle its 21st August I think :happydance:


----------



## gaiagirl

Wooohoooo! Congrats spiceeb!!!!!!! 

This IS a lucky thread so far :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I hope you stick around and keep us updated!

AFM - I had a faint line on my OPK this morning and a darker one this afternoon, I am gong to test again this evening and see :happydance: I think it will be positive by tomorrow at least!

I had a randomly high temp this morning but it can't be from O if I haven't had a positive yet, so it must have been because I was wearing socks to bed last night, hahaha. 

I really hope I see a spike and can confirm O by Sunday so I can know I O'd and then just forget charting for vacation!


----------



## smawfl

HanyouMama said:


> It looks like I should be able to test around the 19th if my cycle length is the normal 31 days instead of 35 like last month.

Not long to go :thumbup:


----------



## smawfl

gaiagirl said:


> Wooohoooo! Congrats spiceeb!!!!!!!
> 
> This IS a lucky thread so far :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I hope you stick around and keep us updated!
> 
> AFM - I had a faint line on my OPK this morning and a darker one this afternoon, I am gong to test again this evening and see :happydance: I think it will be positive by tomorrow at least!
> 
> I had a randomly high temp this morning but it can't be from O if I haven't had a positive yet, so it must have been because I was wearing socks to bed last night, hahaha.
> 
> I really hope I see a spike and can confirm O by Sunday so I can know I O'd and then just forget charting for vacation!

Fingers crossed!

And if you don't come online again before you go, Happy Holiday!!!!!!!

How long are you away for?


----------



## gaiagirl

smawfl said:


> gaiagirl said:
> 
> 
> Wooohoooo! Congrats spiceeb!!!!!!!
> 
> This IS a lucky thread so far :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I hope you stick around and keep us updated!
> 
> AFM - I had a faint line on my OPK this morning and a darker one this afternoon, I am gong to test again this evening and see :happydance: I think it will be positive by tomorrow at least!
> 
> I had a randomly high temp this morning but it can't be from O if I haven't had a positive yet, so it must have been because I was wearing socks to bed last night, hahaha.
> 
> I really hope I see a spike and can confirm O by Sunday so I can know I O'd and then just forget charting for vacation!
> 
> Fingers crossed!
> 
> And if you don't come online again before you go, Happy Holiday!!!!!!!
> 
> How long are you away for?Click to expand...



Thanks! We are away Dec 18-29, but I am bringing my laptop so I will probably pop in once or twice!


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

spiceeb said:


> well ladies oi am now 4 days late for af and was extremely pissed about it. we really want to start ttc but out of sheer hell of it(and i dont know why cos we didnt start having unprotected sex untill last week) i done a pregnancy test and low and behold :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> i am so much shock its unreal. i knew it wouldnt take us long given our history but i at least thought it wouldnt happen untill we actually starting trying lol.
> 
> only symptoms are needing to pee a little more, tiredness and horrible taste in mouth. which i have never had before eith the other pregnancies x
> 
> not sure about due date or anything yet x:happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee:

:happydance::headspin::happydance::headspin:Massive congratulations spiceb! :happydance::headspin::happydance::headspin:

Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months!! 



gaiagirl said:


> Wooohoooo! Congrats spiceeb!!!!!!!
> 
> This IS a lucky thread so far :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I hope you stick around and keep us updated!
> 
> AFM - I had a faint line on my OPK this morning and a darker one this afternoon, I am gong to test again this evening and see :happydance: I think it will be positive by tomorrow at least!
> 
> I had a randomly high temp this morning but it can't be from O if I haven't had a positive yet, so it must have been because I was wearing socks to bed last night, hahaha.
> 
> I really hope I see a spike and can confirm O by Sunday so I can know I O'd and then just forget charting for vacation!

Hey Gaiagirl

Hope you O soon so you can enjoy your break to the max! :thumbup:

Me... Think I'm about 4-5dpo... Symptomless but hey - there's time! :shrug:


----------



## gaiagirl

Success! Positive (VERY) OPK! Yay, seems like my O keeps moving up by two days...

Hope my LP lengthens a bit too :thumbup:

Happy Weekend to everyone, and for any teachers who are now officially on break -- YAY! Feels sooooooo good!

For anyone who is working next week...sorry, I don't mean to gloat!


----------



## Bambi1985

Congratulations Spiceeb, come join me over in first tri!

Hopefully everyone else will follow soon, masses of :dust: to everyone (especially those testing soon)


----------



## smawfl

Hi bambi how are you getting on?


----------



## Pusscat

gaiagirl said:


> Success! Positive (VERY) OPK! Yay, seems like my O keeps moving up by two days...
> 
> Hope my LP lengthens a bit too :thumbup:
> 
> Happy Weekend to everyone, and for any teachers who are now officially on break -- YAY! Feels sooooooo good!
> 
> For anyone who is working next week...sorry, I don't mean to gloat!

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Fingers crossed for a longer LP for you and me both! Hope you have a great holiday. I am in no way jealous. My school doesn't break up until after lunch on the 23rd :growlmad: It'll be DVDs all next week for my class!!

I've done 2 OPK tests today and both were lighter than yesterday so I'm hoping yesterday's was indeed a positive and I've ovulated today, and that's why the tests are going negative now. My temperature dipped today so please please please can this be an ovulation dip and I ovulated today [-o&lt; If my temperature rises tomorrow I will be very very happy. 

We BDed last night and trying to get DH to do it tonight as well just to be sure. But might be too late if I have already oved. Worth a try though.

It's really annoying being on antibiotics because I want to enjoy my *hopefully* last few days of being able to have a nice glass of wine but I can't!! :wine:

Hope you are all having a good weekend.

*gimgem* - I think I remember you're due to ov this weekend? Is that right? Any signs? How much have you been BDing?!


----------



## gaiagirl

Another pretty much positive this morning, although a bit lighter than last night so I think my peak has passed...my temps are kind of odd though, two on or above the coverline in the past two days, but I can't have OVd yet because I just got the positive yesterday evening! Hmmm...Oh well, after tomorrow morning's temp I am leaving the thermometer at home and just assuming ovulation :thumbup:

So I also forget...who is next to test or who has testing coming up soon? I guess I could go back and scour through the posts but I am lazy (and have WAY too much do in the next 24 hours)!

I am so excited to start seeing more :bfp:s on our thread! I know we will have MANY more in the next few months and I just can't wait!


----------



## Shh

Yay for the teachers that are finished/about to finish! I'm jealous!

Gaiagirl - have an awesome holiday. I think I'm going to test on the 24th, which is quite easy as I'll only be 10dpo, but its the day AF is due, so I'll give it a go with a First Response and TRY not to be too disappointed when I get a BFN!

Pusscat - great news on ov, and I'm sure the extra BD is worth it 'just to be sure'! :thumb up:

FeelSoBlessed - when are you testing?


----------



## HanyouMama

I am kind of expecting AF to show up on monday if I am not pregnant, that would be CD31. But it could still end up being a 35 day cycle. So I think I will try testing on monday or tuesday.


----------



## seaweed eater

I know I'm really late to the party but this is our first month TTC too...can I join you ladies? We're TTC #1, I'm 24 and partner is 32. Married for just over a year. Likely to ovulate around the 21st...we'll be traveling during most of the 2ww, not sure whether that will make the wait better or worse!

Lots of :dust: to all of you and I look forward to catching up. :happydance:


----------



## anneliese

gaiagirl said:


> Another pretty much positive this morning, although a bit lighter than last night so I think my peak has passed...my temps are kind of odd though, two on or above the coverline in the past two days, but I can't have OVd yet because I just got the positive yesterday evening! Hmmm...Oh well, after tomorrow morning's temp I am leaving the thermometer at home and just assuming ovulation :thumbup:

This may be a dumb question and I don't really know how to phrase it but when you get a positive OPK does it mean you're for sure going to ovulate within the next day (24 hours) or can it also mean you're ovulating right then..? Basically my question is (if you know a lot about this stuff) is your egg released any random time _during_ the LP or after?


----------



## gaiagirl

anneliese said:


> gaiagirl said:
> 
> 
> Another pretty much positive this morning, although a bit lighter than last night so I think my peak has passed...my temps are kind of odd though, two on or above the coverline in the past two days, but I can't have OVd yet because I just got the positive yesterday evening! Hmmm...Oh well, after tomorrow morning's temp I am leaving the thermometer at home and just assuming ovulation :thumbup:
> 
> This may be a dumb question and I don't really know how to phrase it but when you get a positive OPK does it mean you're for sure going to ovulate within the next day (24 hours) or can it also mean you're ovulating right then..? Basically my question is (if you know a lot about this stuff) is your egg released any random time _during_ the LP or after?Click to expand...


The ovulation test measures the amount of luteinizing hormone on your urine. When there is a surge of LH, you get a positive. The LH is what causes the mature egg to be released (ovulation). They say about 24-48 hours after the peak LH is when ovulation occurs...

Ovulation signals the end of the 'follicular phase' and beginning of the 'luteal phase', so ovulation doesn't happen during the LP it happens before.


----------



## gimgem

Hiya ladies!!!

How is everyone?! Was due to ov yesterday, but no positive opk?!? Had a very faint opk earlier in week?!?! 

Have been bding every other day :) an will continue to do so until af or hopefully no af as ur case may be!

How's everyone else's cycle going!??


----------



## ke29

AS a few of you seem experts in charting I wondered if you could clarify a few things for me. With DS we started trying at cd7 and dtd anywhere from twice daily to every other day til cd27 of a 28 cycle. It was easy then as we were on holiday from cd7 to cd27. I am now cd10 of a 28 day cycle so according to my iphone app I am most likely fertile until cd14. Cd14 is a different colour so does that make that the cut off point where I am likely have ovulated and no longer likely to fall pregnant or is that my most fertile day and I still may catch it for a few days after!?!?. My next period is due on the 6th January.


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Shh said:


> Yay for the teachers that are finished/about to finish! I'm jealous!
> FeelSoBlessed - when are you testing?

Hi Shh - not to rub it in... But I'm a teacher now on hols :happydance:
Hi-5 Gaiagirl... Let the festivities begin!!:winkwink:

Shh - being on hols isn't necessarily the best thing during the 2ww... Obsessing, obsessing, obsessing!! :wacko: Saying that, I've got nothing to obsess over... No symptoms... Nothing :shrug: BBs don't hurt, don't think there's much CM, not overly tired... I think I'm going to test on Chritmas eve... I think! I'm currently only 6dpo and driving myself bloody mad looking for non-existent symptoms! 
What about you, any symptoms? Good luck okay... Thinking of you, keep me posted! 



HanyouMama said:


> I am kind of expecting AF to show up on monday if I am not pregnant, that would be CD31. But it could still end up being a 35 day cycle. So I think I will try testing on monday or tuesday.

Good luck HanyouMama... I hope she stays away and that you're our 3rd bfp!



seaweed eater said:


> I know I'm really late to the party but this is our first month TTC too...can I join you ladies? We're TTC #1, I'm 24 and partner is 32. Married for just over a year. Likely to ovulate around the 21st...we'll be traveling during most of the 2ww, not sure whether that will make the wait better or worse!
> 
> Lots of :dust: to all of you and I look forward to catching up. :happydance:

Welcome seaweed eater! I think it's ace that you'll be preoccupied over the 2ww! Wish I was, lol!! 

More than half way through December girls! Where's the time gone?
Continued :dust: to all! :flower:


----------



## smawfl

Sorry just a quick one as on my mob!

During LP I never really get much ewcm but havethis time...

Feel So Blessed - you said you'be not noticed any,is cm supposed to be a pg symptom?!


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

smawfl said:


> Sorry just a quick one as on my mob!
> 
> During LP I never really get much ewcm but havethis time...
> 
> Feel So Blessed - you said you'be not noticed any,is cm supposed to be a pg symptom?!

From what I'm reading smawfl - that sounds like a good sign :thumbup:
I've seen in a few posts that pre-bfp symptoms include clumpy cm, watery cm, ewcm... Lol! All sorts. Some women do say they didn't notice any change in cm? Just a waiting/guessing/speculating game!
Before my bfp that resulted in my mc - I did notice excess cm (but I wasn't symptom spotting or expecting to be pg). 
One week for me til AF is due... Hopefully Santa locks her up for a while! :winkwink:


----------



## spiceeb

ticker testing


----------



## gimgem

Fingers crossed for u FeelSoBlessed! When is everyone testing?


----------



## seaweed eater

spiceeb said:


> ticker testing

Exciting, spiceeb! Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## seaweed eater

FeelSoBlessed said:


> Welcome seaweed eater! I think it's ace that you'll be preoccupied over the 2ww! Wish I was, lol!!

I agree, but I'm also afraid of travel messing up my cycle...or having pregnancy symptoms that prevent me from enjoying myself (bringing ginger candies though!!)...or finding out I'm not pregnant and letting THAT prevent me from enjoying myself! :shrug: I guess this TTC thing is nervewracking any way you slice it!


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

seaweed eater said:


> FeelSoBlessed said:
> 
> 
> Welcome seaweed eater! I think it's ace that you'll be preoccupied over the 2ww! Wish I was, lol!!
> 
> I agree, but I'm also afraid of travel messing up my cycle...or having pregnancy symptoms that prevent me from enjoying myself (bringing ginger candies though!!)...or finding out I'm not pregnant and letting THAT prevent me from enjoying myself! :shrug: I guess this TTC thing is nervewracking any way you slice it!Click to expand...

It really is nerve wracking! Just try and enjoy your travels! I'm tempted to stay away from forums and all things associated with TTC/2WW for a few days! 
I admit - I'm obsessed!! It is nice to read about other peoples bfp's, symptoms, etc... But it's eating away into my life! Ha!
Well, I'll make a decision later today!!!!!


----------



## Shh

Thanks FeelSoBlessed, looks like we'll be testing on the same day possibly (although I'll be quite early to test really, not sure if its the most sensible decision, but know I won't be able to help myself!). 

I've got sensitive BBs and have been cramping/aching since ov, but I have a sneaking suspicion that its just because I'm super-aware of everything at the moment and that it is probably usual for every month!!

Smawfl - I had a lot more CM with my first pregnancy :thumb up:

Welcome seaweed eater! Try not to worry too much and enjoy yourself, like the others have said, good to be busy!!

Hi GimGem and Spiceeb!

HanyouMama - good luck for the testing, keep us posted! :flower:


----------



## Pusscat

ke29 said:


> AS a few of you seem experts in charting I wondered if you could clarify a few things for me. With DS we started trying at cd7 and dtd anywhere from twice daily to every other day til cd27 of a 28 cycle. It was easy then as we were on holiday from cd7 to cd27. I am now cd10 of a 28 day cycle so according to my iphone app I am most likely fertile until cd14. Cd14 is a different colour so does that make that the cut off point where I am likely have ovulated and no longer likely to fall pregnant or is that my most fertile day and I still may catch it for a few days after!?!?. My next period is due on the 6th January.

Hello :wave: It's difficult to know if you're fertile or not just based on an app. Are you using any other methods of tracking your cycle ie taking your temperature, using ovulation tests? If not then the app will only be taking a guess at when you are most likely fertile! 

*Seaweed eater* - hello! I like your name! Do you like eating seaweed?!

*FeelSoBlessed* - hope you manage to find something to distract yourself! I know looking on here sometimes can get your hopes up and send yourself baby mad, but if it passes the time then it's not so bad. Just be thankful that you've made it to the 2WW - I'm still impatiently waiting! 
:wacko:

We got in 1 more BD last night in the hope that my temperature would rise today but no, it just went a bit lower. FF says the positive OPK on CD19 could mean that I'll ovulate between CD19 and CD21. Today is CD 21 so I'm just having a very restful day and hoping my body will do everything it needs to in order to ovulate successfully. 

I've been reading The Baby Making Bible :coffee:. It's not as useful as TCOYF, but still has some good bits. I'm trying to think positively and imagine everything working well in my body to make a healthy conception. The power of positive thinking has been proven, apparently! And it's better than thinking negatively the whole time. I even did a bit of meditiation which was very relaxing! :sleep:


----------



## gaiagirl

Pusscat said:


> ke29 said:
> 
> 
> AS a few of you seem experts in charting I wondered if you could clarify a few things for me. With DS we started trying at cd7 and dtd anywhere from twice daily to every other day til cd27 of a 28 cycle. It was easy then as we were on holiday from cd7 to cd27. I am now cd10 of a 28 day cycle so according to my iphone app I am most likely fertile until cd14. Cd14 is a different colour so does that make that the cut off point where I am likely have ovulated and no longer likely to fall pregnant or is that my most fertile day and I still may catch it for a few days after!?!?. My next period is due on the 6th January.
> 
> Hello :wave: It's difficult to know if you're fertile or not just based on an app. Are you using any other methods of tracking your cycle ie taking your temperature, using ovulation tests? If not then the app will only be taking a guess at when you are most likely fertile!
> 
> *Seaweed eater* - hello! I like your name! Do you like eating seaweed?!
> 
> *FeelSoBlessed* - hope you manage to find something to distract yourself! I know looking on here sometimes can get your hopes up and send yourself baby mad, but if it passes the time then it's not so bad. Just be thankful that you've made it to the 2WW - I'm still impatiently waiting!
> :wacko:
> 
> We got in 1 more BD last night in the hope that my temperature would rise today but no, it just went a bit lower. FF says the positive OPK on CD19 could mean that I'll ovulate between CD19 and CD21. Today is CD 21 so I'm just having a very restful day and hoping my body will do everything it needs to in order to ovulate successfully.
> 
> I've been reading The Baby Making Bible :coffee:. It's not as useful as TCOYF, but still has some good bits. I'm trying to think positively and imagine everything working well in my body to make a healthy conception. The power of positive thinking has been proven, apparently! And it's better than thinking negatively the whole time. I even did a bit of meditiation which was very relaxing! :sleep:Click to expand...

I am right there with you! Positive OPK on CD16 and kind of again on CD17 but lighter. So I thought I would O yesterday but no temp rise so maybe today!

The problem is, I am not temping anymore this cycle so I guess I won't be able to confirm ovulation...

Does anyone know if there is any way on FF to just enter ovulation and get the crosshairs? The only way I can think of it faking high temps...

I would like this cycle to be included in my stats...


----------



## Pusscat

I'm glad I'm not the only one waiting for the magic temp rise! I'm going to be nervous taking my temperature tomorrow morning :wacko:

I don't know of any way to enter ovulation on FF but hopefully someone else does. Otherwise, would you be able to just keep taking your temperature until you have ovulation confirmed by the temp rise?


----------



## HanyouMama

So, I just couldnt help it this morning and POAS and got a :bfn:.
It's hard not to be disapointed, but it may still be too early for me to get a BFP. I am on CD31 according to my calender (I guess I looked at it wrong before.) I should be getting AF today or in the next couple of days if my cycle decides to go to 35 again.


----------



## gaiagirl

Pusscat said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one waiting for the magic temp rise! I'm going to be nervous taking my temperature tomorrow morning :wacko:
> 
> I don't know of any way to enter ovulation on FF but hopefully someone else does. Otherwise, would you be able to just keep taking your temperature until you have ovulation confirmed by the temp rise?


I could but I am leaving today on vacation and I don't really want to...not to mention that I will be on a red eye flight tonight and then in a different time zone for the next few days! :dohh:


----------



## gaiagirl

HanyouMama said:


> So, I just couldnt help it this morning and POAS and got a :bfn:.
> It's hard not to be disapointed, but it may still be too early for me to get a BFP. I am on CD31 according to my calender (I guess I looked at it wrong before.) I should be getting AF today or in the next couple of days if my cycle decides to go to 35 again.

That is disappointing but it is still a bit early...I wouldn't feel too defeated yet!

If not, onto a new cycle and a new year :thumbup: Easy for me to say, I know...


----------



## Shh

HanyouMama said:


> So, I just couldnt help it this morning and POAS and got a :bfn:.
> It's hard not to be disapointed, but it may still be too early for me to get a BFP. I am on CD31 according to my calender (I guess I looked at it wrong before.) I should be getting AF today or in the next couple of days if my cycle decides to go to 35 again.

How many DPO are you? It may be thats its a bit early? I can understand the disappointment though :hugs:


----------



## HanyouMama

gaiagirl said:


> HanyouMama said:
> 
> 
> So, I just couldnt help it this morning and POAS and got a :bfn:.
> It's hard not to be disapointed, but it may still be too early for me to get a BFP. I am on CD31 according to my calender (I guess I looked at it wrong before.) I should be getting AF today or in the next couple of days if my cycle decides to go to 35 again.
> 
> That is disappointing but it is still a bit early...I wouldn't feel too defeated yet!
> 
> If not, onto a new cycle and a new year :thumbup: Easy for me to say, I know...Click to expand...

I knew it was unlikely to happen the first cycle, but you cant help but have hope. We'll see what happens, and it if is in fact a BFN and AF shows up, Like you said its on to a new cycle and a new year :)


----------



## seaweed eater

FeelSoBlessed said:


> I'm tempted to stay away from forums and all things associated with TTC/2WW for a few days!
> I admit - I'm obsessed!! It is nice to read about other peoples bfp's, symptoms, etc... But it's eating away into my life! Ha!
> Well, I'll make a decision later today!!!!!

I wouldn't blame you! I'm trying to limit the time I spend on this forum. I don't want it to increase the amount of time I think/stress about TTC, but I figure that if I'm thinking about it any way then this is a positive place to be! HOWEVER, how would I know whether it is increasing how much I think about it or not? :wacko:



Pusscat said:


> *Seaweed eater* - hello! I like your name! Do you like eating seaweed?!

Thank you! I do! I like eating roasted seaweed as a snack. I actually have a monthly subscription to seaweed snack packs from Amazon :p I know not a lot of people like the taste of it!


----------



## gaiagirl

Absolutely...and not to trivialize as I am sure it is no consolation...but if it truly is a BFN then you are free to enjoy some drinks, deli meats, and whatever else you want over the holidays! :xmas12::xmas12::xmas12:

AFM - Good old google! There is a FF manual override feature that lets you enter your ovulation day. You don't get crosshairs, you just get a blue line but it still works for me :thumbup:


----------



## HanyouMama

Shh said:


> HanyouMama said:
> 
> 
> So, I just couldnt help it this morning and POAS and got a :bfn:.
> It's hard not to be disapointed, but it may still be too early for me to get a BFP. I am on CD31 according to my calender (I guess I looked at it wrong before.) I should be getting AF today or in the next couple of days if my cycle decides to go to 35 again.
> 
> How many DPO are you? It may be thats its a bit early? I can understand the disappointment though :hugs:Click to expand...

Well I got a positive OPK on CD 20, and so I should have ovulated between then and the 22nd I believe. I am now on CD31. I dont know the exact day of my ovulation, so I am not sure how many days past I am :shrug: It does seem a little too early though. That would make my LP short...


----------



## seaweed eater

HanyouMama said:


> Well I got a positive OPK on CD 20, and so I should have ovulated between then and the 22nd I believe. I am now on CD31. I dont know the exact day of my ovulation, so I am not sure how many days past I am :shrug: It does seem a little too early though. That would make my LP short...

Early for sure! I think I remember reading somewhere that 12 DPO is the first time even _half_ of pregnancies are detected with BFP tests! Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## HanyouMama

seaweed eater said:


> HanyouMama said:
> 
> 
> Well I got a positive OPK on CD 20, and so I should have ovulated between then and the 22nd I believe. I am now on CD31. I dont know the exact day of my ovulation, so I am not sure how many days past I am :shrug: It does seem a little too early though. That would make my LP short...
> 
> Early for sure! I think I remember reading somewhere that 12 DPO is the first time even _half_ of pregnancies are detected with BFP tests! Fingers crossed for you.Click to expand...

Thanks :) I'll try to keep a little bit of hope! If it doesnt happen this time, I guess we'll just have to try again with more vigor lol


----------



## Shh

seaweed eater said:


> Pusscat said:
> 
> 
> *Seaweed eater* - hello! I like your name! Do you like eating seaweed?!
> 
> Thank you! I do! I like eating roasted seaweed as a snack. I actually have a monthly subscription to seaweed snack packs from Amazon :p I know not a lot of people like the taste of it!Click to expand...

Crispy seaweed was my No1 craving during the latter stages of my pregnancy - three times I drove over an hour to my nearest city to go to the dim-sum place that does awesome seaweed, my local chinese just didn't cut it.... :blush:


----------



## smawfl

Hi All

Back from out weekend with the in-laws! Hope you&#8217;re all well!!

*Gaiagirl *&#8211; Happy Holiday! Glad you worked out the manual override on FF!
I&#8217;m testing either Christmas Eve or Christmas Day!

*Seaweed Eater* &#8211; Welcome!! Love our December thread is getting bigger, lots of :dust: Thanks for the reminder to bring ginger biscuits on hol!! Where are you travelling to?

*Feel So Blessed *&#8211; thanks for the reply.. actually quite nervous about this&#8230; have been way too obsessed with symptom spotting.. I felt a little queezy, surely too early to have morning sickness?! Are you testing around Christmas day too??
Don&#8217;t stay away, I love having lots of posts to read through!!

*Spiceeb *&#8211; love the ticker :thumb:

*Pussycat *&#8211; have you got a link to the book you are reading? FX you get a temp rise soon!

*Hanyoumama *- sorry for your BFN, FX it was too early to test!!

Seriously symptom spotting for me, my CM is really confusing me, and have felt odd in the stomach area.. a bit like how it feels when AF is due. Also felt a bit sickly, like I HAD to eat!

Have been very wary of what I&#8217;m eating too, I keep thinking IF I&#8217;m PG, I really shouldn&#8217;t be drinking this espresso.. or eating salami (not even sure if you&#8217;re allowed that or not?!) also declining alcohol has been odd!!

Anyone else worried about what they are eating in case they are PG?!


----------



## seaweed eater

Shh said:


> Crispy seaweed was my No1 craving during the latter stages of my pregnancy - three times I drove over an hour to my nearest city to go to the dim-sum place that does awesome seaweed, my local chinese just didn't cut it.... :blush:

Mmm...when I'm pregnant that's going to be me for sure! :lol:



smawfl said:


> Where are you travelling to?

We're going to Argentina! First time in South America -- pretty excited about it. Just wish we weren't planning to be spending my likely ovulation day on a plane...but what can you do :shrug:



smawfl said:


> Have been very wary of what I&#8217;m eating too, I keep thinking IF I&#8217;m PG, I really shouldn&#8217;t be drinking this espresso.. or eating salami (not even sure if you&#8217;re allowed that or not?!) also declining alcohol has been odd!!
> 
> Anyone else worried about what they are eating in case they are PG?!

There's almost no chance that I'm pregnant yet, but once I get to my LP I do plan to eat as though I am. Call it wishful thinking I suppose! I stopped drinking alcohol and cut down on caffeine a lot recently so it won't be a very big change. I did switch out some of my skin/beauty products that have active ingredients or essential oils that are considered unsafe in pregnancy.

I REALLY don't think it's a big deal, though, if you drink an espresso or something when you're just a week or two along! I also definitely remember reading that it is probably ok even to drink until you are sure to be pregnant...


----------



## anneliese

gaiagirl said:


> anneliese said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gaiagirl said:
> 
> 
> Another pretty much positive this morning, although a bit lighter than last night so I think my peak has passed...my temps are kind of odd though, two on or above the coverline in the past two days, but I can't have OVd yet because I just got the positive yesterday evening! Hmmm...Oh well, after tomorrow morning's temp I am leaving the thermometer at home and just assuming ovulation :thumbup:
> 
> This may be a dumb question and I don't really know how to phrase it but when you get a positive OPK does it mean you're for sure going to ovulate within the next day (24 hours) or can it also mean you're ovulating right then..? Basically my question is (if you know a lot about this stuff) is your egg released any random time _during_ the LP or after?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ovulation test measures the amount of luteinizing hormone on your urine. When there is a surge of LH, you get a positive. The LH is what causes the mature egg to be released (ovulation). They say about 24-48 hours after the peak LH is when ovulation occurs...
> 
> Ovulation signals the end of the 'follicular phase' and beginning of the 'luteal phase', so ovulation doesn't happen during the LP it happens before.Click to expand...

THanks! So when you get that positive, you should probably count your "ovulation date" a day or two after.. interesting because I've always counted it as the day that I got the positive opk. Good to know though :thumbup:


----------



## Shh

seaweed eater said:


> We're going to Argentina! First time in South America -- pretty excited about it. Just wish we weren't planning to be spending my likely ovulation day on a plane...but what can you do :shrug:

Erm, maybe have a little dabble in the mile-hugh club...?! :haha:


----------



## Shh

Smawfl - those all sound like good signs! Exciting!


----------



## smawfl

Shh said:


> Smawfl - those all sound like good signs! Exciting!

Thanks Shh!

So nervous... have been waiting for TTC for ages, and now it's at that time and I'm quite scared! LOL

My symptom spotting probably won't be anything after all this, but you live and hope!


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl said:


> Hi All
> 
> Back from out weekend with the in-laws! Hope youre all well!!
> 
> *Gaiagirl * Happy Holiday! Glad you worked out the manual override on FF!
> Im testing either Christmas Eve or Christmas Day!
> 
> *Seaweed Eater*  Welcome!! Love our December thread is getting bigger, lots of :dust: Thanks for the reminder to bring ginger biscuits on hol!! Where are you travelling to?
> 
> *Feel So Blessed * thanks for the reply.. actually quite nervous about this have been way too obsessed with symptom spotting.. I felt a little queezy, surely too early to have morning sickness?! Are you testing around Christmas day too??
> Dont stay away, I love having lots of posts to read through!!
> 
> *Spiceeb * love the ticker :thumb:
> 
> *Pussycat * have you got a link to the book you are reading? FX you get a temp rise soon!
> 
> *Hanyoumama *- sorry for your BFN, FX it was too early to test!!
> 
> Seriously symptom spotting for me, my CM is really confusing me, and have felt odd in the stomach area.. a bit like how it feels when AF is due. Also felt a bit sickly, like I HAD to eat!
> 
> Have been very wary of what Im eating too, I keep thinking IF Im PG, I really shouldnt be drinking this espresso.. or eating salami (not even sure if youre allowed that or not?!) also declining alcohol has been odd!!
> 
> Anyone else worried about what they are eating in case they are PG?!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Baby-Makin...4560/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1324318995&sr=8-1

It's an interesting book and applies Chinese medicine to TTC. There's also some yoga to help fertility, if that's something you're interested in! I've not followed it to the letter, but have taken bits and pieces from it!

MY TEMPERATURE WENT UP TODAY!! :happydance::happydance: Oh yes, I was very happy to see that! So I will probably be testing on the 28th if I can last that long :wacko::wacko: 

Let's start the sypmtom spotting :dust:


----------



## smawfl

Thanks Pussycat, will take a look!

Yay for your temp rise!!


----------



## HanyouMama

If i'm not pregnant, then I must still be sick. Everything smells awful and really strong, I keep getting on and off cramps, my head and back hurt, im EXHAUSTED, and my boobs have been really sensitive.
Lets hope either I get a BFP, or the witch shows up.


----------



## seaweed eater

HanyouMama said:


> If i'm not pregnant, then I must still be sick. Everything smells awful and really strong, I keep getting on and off cramps, my head and back hurt, im EXHAUSTED, and my boobs have been really sensitive.
> Lets hope either I get a BFP, or the witch shows up.

Fingers crossed HanyouMama!! Hope your :bfp: comes soon! When do you test?


----------



## smawfl

HanyouMama said:


> If i'm not pregnant, then I must still be sick. Everything smells awful and really strong, I keep getting on and off cramps, my head and back hurt, im EXHAUSTED, and my boobs have been really sensitive.
> Lets hope either I get a BFP, or the witch shows up.

How are you feeling today Hanyoumama?

:dust:

All my symptoms have disappeared now. I think! Although I have that odd feeling in my tummy, not sure if it is classed as cramps but it just feels delicate.. I always have it when AF is due, it's my sign she's on her way!


----------



## Pusscat

HanyouMama said:


> If i'm not pregnant, then I must still be sick. Everything smells awful and really strong, I keep getting on and off cramps, my head and back hurt, im EXHAUSTED, and my boobs have been really sensitive.
> Lets hope either I get a BFP, or the witch shows up.

Sounds hopeful:thumbup: Hope it's your BFP and not illness.

I had a return trip to doctor today and been given more antibiotics. She was going to give me some other tablets but after I reminded her I was ttc she said they weren't suitable for pregnancy, so gave me these other ones instead. But she did say if this chest infection doesn't clear up i'll have to stop ttc and go on the other drugs :cry: I can see her point. I need to be healthy for pregnancy. I'm just annoyed that my stupid job working with snotty children is affecting my personal plans:nope:


----------



## smawfl

Pusscat said:


> HanyouMama said:
> 
> 
> If i'm not pregnant, then I must still be sick. Everything smells awful and really strong, I keep getting on and off cramps, my head and back hurt, im EXHAUSTED, and my boobs have been really sensitive.
> Lets hope either I get a BFP, or the witch shows up.
> 
> Sounds hopeful:thumbup: Hope it's your BFP and not illness.
> 
> I had a return trip to doctor today and been given more antibiotics. She was going to give me some other tablets but after I reminded her I was ttc she said they weren't suitable for pregnancy, so gave me these other ones instead. But she did say if this chest infection doesn't clear up i'll have to stop ttc and go on the other drugs :cry: I can see her point. I need to be healthy for pregnancy. I'm just annoyed that my stupid job working with snotty children is affecting my personal plans:nope:Click to expand...

Oh no :hugs: really hope these antibiotics work for you!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Pusscat said:


> I had a return trip to doctor today and been given more antibiotics. She was going to give me some other tablets but after I reminded her I was ttc she said they weren't suitable for pregnancy, so gave me these other ones instead. But she did say if this chest infection doesn't clear up i'll have to stop ttc and go on the other drugs :cry: I can see her point. I need to be healthy for pregnancy. I'm just annoyed that my stupid job working with snotty children is affecting my personal plans:nope:

So sorry to hear that Pusscat! I really hope these drugs work and you are back to 100% soon without any disruption in TTC!! :hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

I feel like time has slowed down! How can I still be waiting for ovulation? I guess it's not really surprising since today is only CD15 and most cycles it's around CD16-18, but I guess I got overexcited when fertile CM started a few days ago :wacko: I'm also nervous for some reason that I won't ever get a positive OPK, which is silly because I know I ovulate, and as long as I ovulate it doesn't really matter whether I make "enough" of that hormone to result in a positive test! (right?)

Also, I feel like I keep switching back and forth in how I feel about conceiving this month. Some moments I feel sooo impatient for it to happen NOW, and others I feel totally calm and "it'll happen when it happens and I'm sure it'll be fine"! Fortunately more of the latter, I think, but still...nerves! :grr: How are you all feeling?


----------



## smawfl

Totally understand Seaweed, I'm the same! We weren't supposed to be TTC until my next cycle but I think I confused FF this month and our BDing was when i thought I was actually safe. ONe month wont make much of a difference but now I'm in the TWW which drags soooo long!!

Do you chart?


----------



## HanyouMama

Hey everyone. I am feeling just about the same today. I even slept for about 9 1/2 hours last night and I still feel exhausted (though I did wake up a few times during the night to use the restroom because I drank so much water and Orange juice before bed lol). I was going to test this morning when I woke up around 6 am, but I was so groggy and out of it I forgot lol. So I am probably going to test tomorrow if AF doesnt show up.


----------



## smawfl

HanyouMama said:


> Hey everyone. I am feeling just about the same today. I even slept for about 9 1/2 hours last night and I still feel exhausted (though I did wake up a few times during the night to use the restroom because I drank so much water and Orange juice before bed lol). I was going to test this morning when I woke up around 6 am, but I was so groggy and out of it I forgot lol. So I am probably going to test tomorrow if AF doesnt show up.

How many DPO are you?


----------



## HanyouMama

smawfl said:


> HanyouMama said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. I am feeling just about the same today. I even slept for about 9 1/2 hours last night and I still feel exhausted (though I did wake up a few times during the night to use the restroom because I drank so much water and Orange juice before bed lol). I was going to test this morning when I woke up around 6 am, but I was so groggy and out of it I forgot lol. So I am probably going to test tomorrow if AF doesnt show up.
> 
> How many DPO are you?Click to expand...

Well I got the positive ovulation test on the 7th which was CD20 for me, and I am now on CD33. I believe I ovulated on CD21, So I think I am 12DPO


----------



## HanyouMama

My friend that just had her son was telling me that it is way to early for me to feel anything, but she never had any symptoms in the beginning.


----------



## seaweed eater

HanyouMama said:


> My friend that just had her son was telling me that it is way to early for me to feel anything, but she never had any symptoms in the beginning.

I think it's healthy not to worry about symptoms this early, but I'm not sure it's accurate that it's too early for you to feel anything. I think symptoms can start as soon as implantation happens!


----------



## HanyouMama

seaweed eater said:


> HanyouMama said:
> 
> 
> My friend that just had her son was telling me that it is way to early for me to feel anything, but she never had any symptoms in the beginning.
> 
> I think it's healthy not to worry about symptoms this early, but I'm not sure it's accurate that it's too early for you to feel anything. I think symptoms can start as soon as implantation happens!Click to expand...

Im really not that worried about it, I just cant help but wonder, ya know? I am still getting over being sick, so I am thinking that it is that rather than a BFP. But I would welcome a BFP all the same :)


----------



## seaweed eater

smawfl said:


> Totally understand Seaweed, I'm the same! We weren't supposed to be TTC until my next cycle but I think I confused FF this month and our BDing was when i thought I was actually safe. ONe month wont make much of a difference but now I'm in the TWW which drags soooo long!!
> 
> Do you chart?

Yep, I've been charting for years actually in order to try _not_ to get pregnant, so I feel like I have a pretty good sense of what my cycles are usually like. Usually pretty regular but I am afraid that by worrying about it this month I will delay ovulation! :wacko: I'm not sure if it's realistic to want to stop worrying, but I have to stop worrying _about_ worrying, because that's just too much. The TWW must be agony...between symptom spotting and not being able to control things anymore! Fingers crossed that it ends soon and _happily_ for you (and all of us)!


----------



## EmilyCJ

Hi Ladies... i just wrote out a long reply (had lots to read through!!) but lost it :growlmad:!! you lucky (I assume England?) teachers, we dont finish down here til friday!!!! im flipping shattered!!! hardly been on here lately as just sleeping :dohh:. im on cd11 and haver been dtd every day. still not had pos ov test though.hubby been so lovely to me since we started ttc, really being sweet looking after me in case im busy making his baby (not that iv even ov yet lol). i love how excited he is too. welcome seaweed eater and good luck everyone xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ds0910

Hi ladies! WOW this IS a lucky thread! 2 BFPs already! Well since I haven't been charting and only going by the predictors, I guess I am in the 2WW? I think I might OV really early in my cycle considering my first PG, but I honestly have no idea. I have had a tad bit of nausea, tiredness, and just a strange feeling in my uterus area, not cramps but like a pinching and it is very uncomfortable when it gets mashed on (even the seat belt when I lean forward is uncomfortable. I don't really think I am PG, prob just my brain throwing symptoms at me cuz it knows we are trying:grr:

DH is really upsetting me as well!:growlmad: HE was the one that wanted me to come off bc and try 2 months ago, yet he acts like i am making him do a chore when i mention:sex: I really don't want to, but I am afraid i am going to blame HIM for no BFP this cycle because of his lack of interest. It is just making me so MAD!! AND hurting my feelings. I haven't been very nice to him today :ignore: an I am SICK AND TIRED of having to be the one to instigate sex!! I'm not doing it anymore!!!!!!!! If he wants a baby then PROVE IT!!!!! And if AF shows up it will be ONE BAD PMS trip :devil:

Sorry for the rant. Just had to get that off my chest. I just hate Christmas time and I guess I just feel like being a brat right now and since nobody knows we are trying I guess you ladies got stuck having to listen.......sorry

Good luck to everyone! Can't wait to see more BFPs on here:flower:


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: to you ds, sorry to hear your DH is acting that way! :grr: I hope you already conceived and it doesn't matter anymore.

How well I know how hard it is to need to talk but be unable to tell your friends about this stuff. That is totally what BNB is for!


----------



## HanyouMama

ds0910 said:


> Hi ladies! WOW this IS a lucky thread! 2 BFPs already! Well since I haven't been charting and only going by the predictors, I guess I am in the 2WW? I think I might OV really early in my cycle considering my first PG, but I honestly have no idea. I have had a tad bit of nausea, tiredness, and just a strange feeling in my uterus area, not cramps but like a pinching and it is very uncomfortable when it gets mashed on (even the seat belt when I lean forward is uncomfortable. I don't really think I am PG, prob just my brain throwing symptoms at me cuz it knows we are trying:grr:
> 
> DH is really upsetting me as well!:growlmad: HE was the one that wanted me to come off bc and try 2 months ago, yet he acts like i am making him do a chore when i mention:sex: I really don't want to, but I am afraid i am going to blame HIM for no BFP this cycle because of his lack of interest. It is just making me so MAD!! AND hurting my feelings. I haven't been very nice to him today :ignore: an I am SICK AND TIRED of having to be the one to instigate sex!! I'm not doing it anymore!!!!!!!! If he wants a baby then PROVE IT!!!!! And if AF shows up it will be ONE BAD PMS trip :devil:
> 
> Sorry for the rant. Just had to get that off my chest. I just hate Christmas time and I guess I just feel like being a brat right now and since nobody knows we are trying I guess you ladies got stuck having to listen.......sorry
> 
> Good luck to everyone! Can't wait to see more BFPs on here:flower:

I know EXACTLY how you feel!


----------



## Pusscat

HanyouMama said:


> Hey everyone. I am feeling just about the same today. I even slept for about 9 1/2 hours last night and I still feel exhausted (though I did wake up a few times during the night to use the restroom because I drank so much water and Orange juice before bed lol). I was going to test this morning when I woke up around 6 am, but I was so groggy and out of it I forgot lol. So I am probably going to test tomorrow if AF doesnt show up.

:dust: for tomorrows test! 

*ds0910* - don't worry about ranting. Hope you feel better for getting it off your chest! None of my friends know about ttc either so this is what BnB is for! It was actually quite weird talking to the doctor about ttc as I've not spoken to anyone other than DH about it! Made it all seem very real :thumbup:

*EmilyCJ *- I'm in England and I don't break up until Friday. Although I think Leicestershire is about the only county that hasn't broken up already :shrug:. I went straight to bed when I got home and slept until half 7. Hope you've managed to avoid all the child germs!

*seaweedeater* - I'm sure worrying about ovulation delayed it for me last cycle. This cycle I think this illness acted as quite a good distraction, I was worrying about that rather than ovulation! Every cloud has a silver lining!:dohh:


----------



## ds0910

So since everyone seems to be having a hard time keeping their minds off cycles and opks and ttc, I have a question for everyone!

What kind of music do you enjoy and which artists?!:flower:


----------



## EmilyCJ

Pusscat - at least we're not alone! its rubbish being in this late, we're all too knackered by now and have no energy left..grown ups and kids. have really noticed a massive change in their behaviour this week, they def ready for a break!!! and so am i :wacko:! i got my cold at the start of the month but amoxycillin and new kind of asthma pump cleared it up pretty quick thank god.

i wish nobody knew about us ttc, but hubby so excited he told all his family. so i'm dreading being over theirs at xmas to be honest! now when im not drinking they'll all think im pg. so then ill have to say no im not! we're just trying so blah blah ... grrrr wish they didnt know then i could just come up with an excuse, but now they'll never believe it! my mum and a few of my friends know we want a baby, but not that we're actually trying now. 

FINISHED MY CHRISTMAS SHOPPING!!!! thank goodness for that. cause we dont finish school til so late, then working at library on sat morn then going up after work to get my grampa from his house about 80 miles away..didnt know when i was going to get chance! my other issue has been that im making my own crackers which seemed like a good idea until i actually had to find gifts for everyone that werent expensive but would fit inside a 5cm by 12cm tube!! all done now though and quite pleased. got a few mini alcohol things, baileys for mum whisky for grampa jd for brother..but i got myself some pretty bath bombs instead! 

hope you girls all doing okay, hopefully xmas is a bit of a distraction or i think id be driving my self mad!!! xxxxxx


----------



## EmilyCJ

oh my god one of my best friends just came round and told me she's pregnant. said she was very surprised when they found out yest but was worried about telling me cause she is one of the only ones who knows we are properly trying. i am really happy for her, she has a 3 yr old girl already from prev relationship and is a brilliant mum, but her and her partner are in middle of planning wedding and always said they wanted to get married first etc but it just happened so now they have to move house and get new car etc and she wont get maternity leave as just started new job.. i am genuinely excited for them and i am really happy for them, but i cant help thinking how come it 'just happened' so easily for them!!!! not in a resentful way because i love thm and its a lucky baby but in a i WISH AND HOPE WITH ALL MY HEART itl happen that easily for us too!!!!! hope im not coming across mean im just a bit upset cause i want it to be us so badly :cry:


----------



## seaweed eater

EmilyCJ said:


> oh my god one of my best friends just came round and told me she's pregnant. said she was very surprised when they found out yest but was worried about telling me cause she is one of the only ones who knows we are properly trying. i am really happy for her, she has a 3 yr old girl already from prev relationship and is a brilliant mum, but her and her partner are in middle of planning wedding and always said they wanted to get married first etc but it just happened so now they have to move house and get new car etc and she wont get maternity leave as just started new job.. i am genuinely excited for them and i am really happy for them, but i cant help thinking how come it 'just happened' so easily for them!!!! not in a resentful way because i love thm and its a lucky baby but in a i WISH AND HOPE WITH ALL MY HEART itl happen that easily for us too!!!!! hope im not coming across mean im just a bit upset cause i want it to be us so badly :cry:

I can sympathize with that :hugs: one of my friends gave birth this week, I'm so thrilled for her and wish I didn't have that very slight twinge of "when will it be my turn?" I hope it happens easily for you this month :hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

ds0910 said:


> So since everyone seems to be having a hard time keeping their minds off cycles and opks and ttc, I have a question for everyone!
> 
> What kind of music do you enjoy and which artists?!:flower:

Great idea, ds, and fun question! I like a mix of things...mostly top 40 type pop music, but also jazz standards, some folk music, classical...and recently much of the Glee soundtrack :happydance: what about you? And the rest of you ladies?


----------



## ds0910

I like a little of almost everything except the blues. But I am mostly a metal head lol. I like everything from Celine Dion to Marylin Manson (Manson being my top fav) Rob Zombie, Slipknot, Korn, ect..........but I also like Brittany Spears lol. So I have a wide range, but generally stick to the metal, and I have more of a metal personality I guess lol. OOHHHH and I LOVE the late 80's early 90's hairbands like poison, Skidrow, Motley Crew, Slaughter.....awesome age of music!!


----------



## HanyouMama

I pretty much just listen to anything that isnt really too heavy metal or rap.


----------



## smawfl

Morning Ladies,

Well I think AF may be on her way, I've had a couple of lower temps and feel mild AF cramps so I may be out. I may not class this as first cycle TTC as we weren't actually! So back onto my original TTC date then if AF shows up!

I like most pop music, and Italian pop music. Very much like Beyonce and Rhianna at the moment :)

*Emily *- very sweet ot your DH looking after you :) Lovely your friend is pregnant, I'm sure you will follow soon and your babies will be similar ages!!

*DS0910 *- sorry you're DH is upsetting you, have you tried talking to him about it? I agree with Seaweed, it's what we're here for!! Rant away!! :)

Another question... what do you traditionally eat for Christmas dinner?

We used to have massive get togethers with all the family (we are Italian) and we'd all bring a dish to my grandparents house. Starter would be a lasagne or some sort of pasta al forno then followed by a full turkey dinner with all the trimmings (plate resembled a giant pyramid piled high with food!). Then a tiramisu for dessert!!
This year will be milder, a light starter (olives, salamis and cheeses) and full turkey roast, then I've made a Christmas Cake (first time ever for me! took 6 hours in the oven!) Hope it tastes nice!!

Have a good day all!


----------



## smawfl

A little bit of spotting now too :( AF is definitely on her way.

Next cycle will be full on TTC mode! LOL, DH isn't going to know what hit him!

How is everyone else?


----------



## HanyouMama

Got a BFN this morning and have been having lots of cramping since last night. I think AF is on her way :(


----------



## smawfl

HanyouMama said:


> Got a BFN this morning and have been having lots of cramping since last night. I think AF is on her way :(

:hugs:

I'm too scared to test. I dont want to see a BFN so I'm accepting that AF is on her way.


----------



## Shh

Aww Smawfl and HanyouMama, I'm sorry AF seems to be on her way, so disappointing:hugs: Try and drink and be merry over Christmas then! 

I still think I'm imagining symptoms, I only have a tender/tender stomach and more CM than usual, but I think its my head playing games with me! :dohh: I've got a horrible cold, so sleeping lots when I can (when LO sleeps!!).

I'm pretty mainstream in my music tastes, to be honest, since I stopped commuting to work, I don't listen to that much music, but enjoy a wide variety, mainly pop etc.

Christmas day - three days of eating (and drinking if AF shows up!), smoked salmon and scrambled eggs for breakfast, big turkey dinner mid-afternoon, with christmas pudding etc, then small meal in the evening. On Christmas eve and Boxing day I celebrate with other family, so do it all again... By Dec27th I'm stuffed!

EmilyCJ - I completely understand, as happy as you are for her, its hard to hear. Hopefully it won't be long before its your turn :hugs:


----------



## Shh

smawfl said:


> HanyouMama said:
> 
> 
> Got a BFN this morning and have been having lots of cramping since last night. I think AF is on her way :(
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I'm too scared to test. I dont want to see a BFN so I'm accepting that AF is on her way.Click to expand...

Good tactic to be honest, much easier to accept that AF is on her way and then she arrives than to see a blank test, I wish I was strong enough to wait, but know I'm going to cave and test, my fingers are already itching to go and get one from my drawer and pee on it :dohh:


----------



## smawfl

Thanks Shh.. I'm still pretty bummed even though we werent officially TTC.

I guess I thought I am super fertile and that BD close to ov would magically make it happen. So not that easy is it :(

Oh well, let's keep it positive!!

Who's with me for a Christmas virtual drink? :) :wine::wine::wine::wine:


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: Smawfl and HanyouMama, sorry to hear AF is on the way! But smawfl, you're absolutely right that it doesn't happen automatically even with perfect timing. I think it's just a matter of getting lucky! Hopefully next month is the month for both of you.


----------



## smawfl

Thanks Seaweed, how are you doing?

You and Shh should put a ticker in your signatures :) I loose track of where everyone's at otherwise! :lol:


----------



## EmilyCJ

sorry it hasnt worked so far. you'll just have to really get down to it next cycle and keep fingers crossed for a sept baby!

thanks, i feel silly but cant help it. im really sad cause shes my next door neighbour and i love that we're all in and out of each others houses and although we always knew shed have to move when they did have a baby they werent planning on it for another 5 years or so so she was going to try learn to drive by then so can still get to see each other. and now its like bam! she works shifts so its lovely living next door as can just pop in if the lights on etc and will totally change when they move as will have to actually arrange meeting up. silly i know but im in one of those paddies. esp as my other close friend is moving all the way to cornwall...im going to be all on my lonesome and im really sad :cry::cry:!! i know its pathetic im a grown up blah blah but i cant help it i wish they'd all stay!!! 

out with work again tonight then last day in school tomorrow which i am so unbelievably ready for...

hope you all getting sorted with christmas things! xxxx


----------



## seaweed eater

smawfl said:


> Thanks Seaweed, how are you doing?
> 
> You and Shh should put a ticker in your signatures :) I loose track of where everyone's at otherwise! :lol:

Ah, ok ok...I've been resisting, but I suppose you're right that it serves a purpose. I feel weird saying this on a TTC site, but they're just so cutesy! :lol:

I'm doing fine, thanks! Got an almost-positive OPK last night (though oddly the control line was pretty faint...not sure what would cause that? my urine or the strip?) and a temp dip this morning so I'm hoping that today is finally ovulation day! It would be really convenient to have ovulation over with by the time we leave town tomorrow :lol: would add some certainty to the timeline!


----------



## smawfl

seaweed eater said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Seaweed, how are you doing?
> 
> You and Shh should put a ticker in your signatures :) I loose track of where everyone's at otherwise! :lol:
> 
> Ah, ok ok...I've been resisting, but I suppose you're right that it serves a purpose. I feel weird saying this on a TTC site, but they're just so cutesy! :lol:
> 
> I'm doing fine, thanks! Got an almost-positive OPK last night (though oddly the control line was pretty faint...not sure what would cause that? my urine or the strip?) and a temp dip this morning so I'm hoping that today is finally ovulation day! It would be really convenient to have ovulation over with by the time we leave town tomorrow :lol: would add some certainty to the timeline!Click to expand...


:lol: I have to say when I first joined I thought the over use of tickers on here was a bit too much, but now I like to see a little background on people, as sometimes you can loose track of everyone. The more info in the ticker the better for me! :lol: I especially like tickers with links to charts!

Hope OV is today for you!! :thumbup:


----------



## seaweed eater

I love stalking other people's charts, but posting my own makes me feel a bit weird...I don't know, even though it's anonymous, it's such intimate info. But then again, I'm on the forum posting more or less that same info I suppose :lol:


----------



## smawfl

seaweed eater said:


> I love stalking other people's charts, but posting my own makes me feel a bit weird...I don't know, even though it's anonymous, it's such intimate info. But then again, I'm on the forum posting more or less that same info I suppose :lol:

I know exactly what you mean!! When I first put a link to my chart, I restricted what info I included, especially BD info as that IMO was too personal.

Then I thought, well when anaylysing a chart that's pretty much THE most important bit :lol: so I added it. 

Yay you have a ticker!! Next step... chart link ;)


----------



## Pusscat

*HanyouMama* and *smawfl* - sorry to hear you weren't lucky this time round. Isn't it only 25% of couples that get pregnant on their first month trying? So it would be very very unlikely for us all to be successful first time around. Not much comfort I know, but just think Chirstmas will make the time fly and it'll be 2WW time again for you both before your know it :hugs:

*Seaweed eater* - fingers crossed for ovulation soon! :thumbup: Don't know what would cause the faint control line :shrug: Maybe your didn't hold it in for long enough?

*EmilyCJ* - I know what you mean about wanting your friends to stay close. We moved to a new area a few years ago and I still haven't really made any close friends in the area, so I do worry about having enough support once we have a LO. And none of our family lives close, both sets live over an hour away. So I'm hoping to meet lots of new friends at mother and baby groups etc! 

*Shh *- how many DPO are you? I agree with smawfl - everyone should have a ticker just to keep us updated! You can make them un-cutsie if you have a good look around on the ticker sites.

Music - I used to be a snobby indie music fan but thank goodness I have grown out of that phase! I like mainstream pop music with a bit of folk and rock thrown in. The last band we went to see was Laura Marling at York Minster and it was amazing. Saw Take That in the summer and that was a massive show. Just booked to see The Black Keys and Band of Skulls next year. 

Food- my family were vegetarian until very recently so Christmas dinner was never a big thing for us. Can't get that excited about fake meat or nut roast! With in-laws this Christmas though and having duck :happydance:

I've had ovulation confirmed on FF :happydance: I'm 3dpo at the moment and no symptoms yet!


----------



## smawfl

YAY for the crosshairs Pussycat!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Congrats on confirmed ovulation, Pusscat! :happydance: Fingers crossed for you, looking forward to updates!!



Pusscat said:


> *Seaweed eater* - fingers crossed for ovulation soon! :thumbup: Don't know what would cause the faint control line :shrug: Maybe your didn't hold it in for long enough?

Interesting idea...I don't think it was that. Maybe just variable quality strips, since they're internet cheapies I guess it wouldn't be surprising. :shrug:



Pusscat said:


> I agree with smawfl - everyone should have a ticker just to keep us updated! You can make them un-cutsie if you have a good look around on the ticker sites.

You're right, I like mine :happydance: And smawfl, I'll think about adding a link to my chart to it, ok? :lol:



Pusscat said:


> Food- my family were vegetarian until very recently so Christmas dinner was never a big thing for us.

Why did you/they stop being vegetarian? As a vegetarian myself I'm always interested when people switch from one to the other...


----------



## smawfl

Seaweed.. I'll wear you down.. you will have a linkie to your chart soon... :lol: :lol:

How long have you been vegetarian?

Coming from an Italian family who like to eat, being vegetarian was never an option :lol:


----------



## Pusscat

Pusscat said:


> I agree with smawfl - everyone should have a ticker just to keep us updated! You can make them un-cutsie if you have a good look around on the ticker sites.

You're right, I like mine :happydance: And smawfl, I'll think about adding a link to my chart to it, ok? :lol:



Pusscat said:


> Food- my family were vegetarian until very recently so Christmas dinner was never a big thing for us.

Why did you/they stop being vegetarian? As a vegetarian myself I'm always interested when people switch from one to the other...[/QUOTE]




I was reluctant to post a link to my chart too, but decided to because I'm talking about everything that it shows on here so there's no point keeping it a secret! In fact, I think I'll change it so that it shows when we BDed as I agree with smawfl - that is the most important bit of info!!

They became vegetarians in the 90s I think when there were lots of health scares about eating meat. They were veggie for about 20 years but got divorced and then both re-married to meat- eaters! So I think that was a factor! And my mum works for a charity that helps sheep farmers so she knows meat is produced ethically and safely these days.


----------



## Shh

Testing testing...


----------



## Shh

Pusscat blatantly took the link from your signature!! Thank you!


----------



## seaweed eater

High five, Shh, congrats on our new tickers! :lol:

Smawfl, I'm sure I will be adding the link soon...just have to get used to the idea I suppose :D

I've been vegetarian for...let's see, about 11 years now. My family is NOT very veg-friendly, but I made do! I started because I like animals and just didn't like the thought of eating them...I guess I continue because I feel healthy eating this way, and it feels like it gives me less to think about in terms of both health and ethics...I like having fewer decisions to make in life! My husband is not vegetarian himself but doesn't eat a lot of meat and is happy to eat veg at home, so it's very easy for me to maintain now that I'm the one cooking for myself.


----------



## Pusscat

Shh said:


> Pusscat blatantly took the link from your signature!! Thank you!

Nice ticker you have there :winkwink:


----------



## smawfl

Shh said:


> Testing testing...

Woohoo! :)


----------



## seaweed eater

smawfl said:


> Shh said:
> 
> 
> Testing testing...
> 
> Woohoo! :)Click to expand...

Ah, I understood this in context but when I saw it quoted I got all excited thinking you were POAS...:dohh: :lol:


----------



## spiceeb

good luck to all of u waiting to poas, i've moved over but i'm still stalking lol x:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Shh

seaweed eater said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shh said:
> 
> 
> Testing testing...
> 
> Woohoo! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, I understood this in context but when I saw it quoted I got all excited thinking you were POAS...:dohh: :lol:Click to expand...

Whoops! Sorry - I didn't really think that phrase through!! I've got such a miserable cold that I can't think straight! I've just got DD off to sleep and am now sitting surrounded by toys, books and puzzle pieces, but can't face crawling around on the floor picking them all up just yet! Bad Mummy!


----------



## seaweed eater

First ever positive OPK! Wooo! :happydance:


----------



## Shh

seaweed eater said:


> First ever positive OPK! Wooo! :happydance:

Yay!!!!:happydance:


----------



## ds0910

Well ladies, THAT IS IT!!! I finally blew my lid last night and told DH what I thought! :devil: It was NOT pretty! He just sat there with this look on his face and kept saying "I thought we WERE trying" and "I'm sorry, I just don't want to have sex as much as you" SERIOUSLY?!?! GROW A PAIR!!! So.....needless to say unless I am already pregnant and just don't know it yet, or there is some MAJOR a$$ kissing going on, I'm out on this month:growlmad: I am just so INFURIATED with him right now!! All I can say is he better make REALLY good friends with that right hand of his for A WHILE :finger: because I am wanting NONE OF IT. There just aren't enough angry smileys to express how furious I am! I usually cool off by now......not this time! UGH!!!!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Oh no DS, sorry to hear he was not more understanding. :hugs:


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Good morning ladies... Just flying bye to say just that :flower:

Ds - hope you're okay - rant away but try make a conscious effort to not let allow things to spiral into persistent arguments between you both :hugs:

How's everyone? 'Testing testing' soon myself! Shh - I got well excited reading that lol! :winkwink: 

It's the hols and I'm wide awake at stupid o'clock in the morning :dohh:


----------



## smawfl

spiceeb said:


> good luck to all of u waiting to poas, i've moved over but i'm still stalking lol x:hugs::hugs:

How are you getting on Spriceeb?



seaweed eater said:


> First ever positive OPK! Wooo! :happydance:

Woohoo, yay!! Which OPK's do you use?



ds0910 said:


> Well ladies, THAT IS IT!!! I finally blew my lid last night and told DH what I thought! :devil: It was NOT pretty! He just sat there with this look on his face and kept saying "I thought we WERE trying" and "I'm sorry, I just don't want to have sex as much as you" SERIOUSLY?!?! GROW A PAIR!!! So.....needless to say unless I am already pregnant and just don't know it yet, or there is some MAJOR a$$ kissing going on, I'm out on this month:growlmad: I am just so INFURIATED with him right now!! All I can say is he better make REALLY good friends with that right hand of his for A WHILE :finger: because I am wanting NONE OF IT. There just aren't enough angry smileys to express how furious I am! I usually cool off by now......not this time! UGH!!!!!

Oh no, sorry to hear that. Hope things pick up!



FeelSoBlessed said:


> Good morning ladies... Just flying bye to say just that :flower:
> 
> Ds - hope you're okay - rant away but try make a conscious effort to not let allow things to spiral into persistent arguments between you both :hugs:
> 
> How's everyone? 'Testing testing' soon myself! Shh - I got well excited reading that lol! :winkwink:
> 
> It's the hols and I'm wide awake at stupid o'clock in the morning :dohh:

Let us know how you get on!!

As for me, AF came in full force yesterday so I'm now on CD2 and 'officially' TTC now!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: 

Met up with a couple of friends last night, one of which is 22 weeks pregnant. We were talking and it came out that she'd had a previous pregnancy that ended in miscarriage, she found out when they went to the 12 week scan. So sad, she'd never mentioned it to me before I guess as it was difficult for her to talk about. She's very nervous with this pregnancy, especially as it's taken them a couple of years. Anyway, she's doing really well and having a girl! Very excited for her.

Just made me worry a little.. this having a baby lark is so not as easy as you think!

Anyway have a good day all! Last day at work for me, hope it flys by then I'm off until 3rd Jan! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Today's question, Christmas related again... what is on your Christmas list?


----------



## Shh

Smawfl - Whoop to officially TTC! (Sorry that AF came, but new start and all that, and hopefully you'll get your BFP on your first 'official' month!

ds - I'm sorry you're having such a hard time hun. I hope things will smooth over with Christmas etc, hopefully he'll spoil you and try to make it better.

FeelSoBlessed - when are you testing?! Exciting!

I feel like AF is on her way, I've got that 'heavy' feeling that I get before she arrives usually. Boo.


----------



## smawfl

Shh said:


> Smawfl - Whoop to officially TTC! (Sorry that AF came, but new start and all that, and hopefully you'll get your BFP on your first 'official' month!
> 
> ds - I'm sorry you're having such a hard time hun. I hope things will smooth over with Christmas etc, hopefully he'll spoil you and try to make it better.
> 
> FeelSoBlessed - when are you testing?! Exciting!
> 
> I feel like AF is on her way, I've got that 'heavy' feeling that I get before she arrives usually. Boo.

Thanks Shh, I'm keeping positive!! Had a little disappointed feeling last night, but then realised that is we conceived this cycle we are now into a full on September due date which we'd love! :happydance::happydance:

:dust: Hope AF stays away!!!


----------



## Shh

Thanks hun. Guaranteed Sept/Oct is brilliant, end of Aug was a tense wait, I really wanted to get into Sept for the school year. Little did I know she'd be 15 days late and I needn't have stressed!!

I'm trying to stay positive, but think I want to prepare myself for the disappointment!


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: Smawfl, so glad you are excited and thinking positive for this coming cycle! My OPKs are internet cheapies...for some reason I think they are called one step brand, but I have Wondfo HPTs and they look exactly the same (the packaging at least), so maybe they're related? :p

:dust: Shh, fingers crossed for you!!

No temp rise for me this morning :( it was a lot to expect with the positive OPK just yesterday, I guess, but it would have been so nice to have seen some evidence of ovulation before leaving! Hopefully today is the day and things are proceeding normally rather than having been delayed. I'm already thinking about whether there's any way to get an informative temp for tomorrow while on the airplane :wacko: Also, not sure we'll get in any more :sex: before leaving...maybe that means we'll have a girl? :lol:


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

smawfl said:


> spiceeb said:
> 
> 
> good luck to all of u waiting to poas, i've moved over but i'm still stalking lol x:hugs::hugs:
> 
> How are you getting on Spriceeb?
> 
> 
> 
> seaweed eater said:
> 
> 
> First ever positive OPK! Wooo! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Woohoo, yay!! Which OPK's do you use?
> 
> 
> 
> ds0910 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, THAT IS IT!!! I finally blew my lid last night and told DH what I thought! :devil: It was NOT pretty! He just sat there with this look on his face and kept saying "I thought we WERE trying" and "I'm sorry, I just don't want to have sex as much as you" SERIOUSLY?!?! GROW A PAIR!!! So.....needless to say unless I am already pregnant and just don't know it yet, or there is some MAJOR a$$ kissing going on, I'm out on this month:growlmad: I am just so INFURIATED with him right now!! All I can say is he better make REALLY good friends with that right hand of his for A WHILE :finger: because I am wanting NONE OF IT. There just aren't enough angry smileys to express how furious I am! I usually cool off by now......not this time! UGH!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no, sorry to hear that. Hope things pick up!
> 
> 
> 
> FeelSoBlessed said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies... Just flying bye to say just that :flower:
> 
> Ds - hope you're okay - rant away but try make a conscious effort to not let allow things to spiral into persistent arguments between you both :hugs:
> 
> How's everyone? 'Testing testing' soon myself! Shh - I got well excited reading that lol! :winkwink:
> 
> It's the hols and I'm wide awake at stupid o'clock in the morning :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Let us know how you get on!!
> 
> As for me, AF came in full force yesterday so I'm now on CD2 and 'officially' TTC now!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Met up with a couple of friends last night, one of which is 22 weeks pregnant. We were talking and it came out that she'd had a previous pregnancy that ended in miscarriage, she found out when they went to the 12 week scan. So sad, she'd never mentioned it to me before I guess as it was difficult for her to talk about. She's very nervous with this pregnancy, especially as it's taken them a couple of years. Anyway, she's doing really well and having a girl! Very excited for her.
> 
> Just made me worry a little.. this having a baby lark is so not as easy as you think!
> 
> Anyway have a good day all! Last day at work for me, hope it flys by then I'm off until 3rd Jan! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Today's question, Christmas related again... what is on your Christmas list?Click to expand...

Hi smawfl

I will defo Keep you posted! I'm excited and can feel butterflies. Never want to set yourself up for disappointment though. 

A mc is horrific and only recently have I been able to discuss it with my closet friends. So much goes through your head... Glad your friend is now having a happy and healthy pregnancy!

Sorry about AF arriving but enjoy a Christmas drink and go at it like the clappers in 2012! :sex:

Take care all and continued :dust:


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Shh said:


> Smawfl - Whoop to officially TTC! (Sorry that AF came, but new start and all that, and hopefully you'll get your BFP on your first 'official' month!
> 
> ds - I'm sorry you're having such a hard time hun. I hope things will smooth over with Christmas etc, hopefully he'll spoil you and try to make it better.
> 
> FeelSoBlessed - when are you testing?! Exciting!
> 
> I feel like AF is on her way, I've got that 'heavy' feeling that I get before she arrives usually. Boo.

I really am going to try and hold out until Saturday... I have a digi and a couple ic's... To test or not to test? Arhhhh! It's nearly 2012... Surely they've developed something to determine conception... The very minute the egg is fertilised! Ha! I hope she stays away for us both! x


----------



## Shh

Smawfl - I missed your Christmas List question - in answer to it - I've already had my Christmas present, I got a very scrumptious handbag in October, so I'm only expecting some nice stocking bits! What about you?

FeelSoBlessed - I am so sorry you had to go through that. Wait until Saturday, could be a wasted test otherwise. I'll sneak on here to post my result when I can on Sat, but its mine and Hubby's Christmas Day together (with our daughter of course!), so I won't have much laptop time!


----------



## spiceeb

JUST WANTED TO DROP BY AND WISH U LADIES ALL THE LUCK IN THE WORLD WITH UR TESTING X:happydance:


----------



## smawfl

:happydance:Hi ladies, how is everyone doing?

I've had today off which has been lovely, easing into Christmas nicely!!

My sis and 3 month old nephew have been here.. my DH is absolutely smitten with nephew, its lovely to watch. He is going to make a great daddy :)


----------



## Pusscat

That's lovely about DH. Mine is scared of babies and children in general so it's going to be interesting to see how he gets on with his own baby! I'm sure he'll get over his fear pretty quickly!

I finished work today and I'm so so ready for 2 weeks off. STILL got a chest infection :wacko: So all I'm feeling now is relief and exhaustion. Hard to feel festive but I'm trying!!

I'm 5dpo and only symptom is sore boobs. Won't be drinking over Christmas because of antibiotics. I'm quite glad for the excuse though as I don't want to get drunk over 2ww. I might have a glass of wine with Christmas dinner but that's it!


----------



## smawfl

Pusscat said:


> That's lovely about DH. Mine is scared of babies and children in general so it's going to be interesting to see how he gets on with his own baby! I'm sure he'll get over his fear pretty quickly!
> 
> I finished work today and I'm so so ready for 2 weeks off. STILL got a chest infection :wacko: So all I'm feeling now is relief and exhaustion. Hard to feel festive but I'm trying!!
> 
> I'm 5dpo and only symptom is sore boobs. Won't be drinking over Christmas because of antibiotics. I'm quite glad for the excuse though as I don't want to get drunk over 2ww. I might have a glass of wine with Christmas dinner but that's it!

Make sure you take it easy! Have the antibiotics kicked in?

I do think men are much better with their own kids though so I'm sure your OH will be fine!


----------



## smawfl

What OPKs do you use Pussycat?


----------



## HanyouMama

I always forget every month how tired and grumpy AF makes me :growlmad: 
I can't wait to start trying again when this is over.
The good news is that my husband and I came up with the perfect way to tell our family that we are expecting :thumbup:

So, Every year for our wedding anniversary my husband get family pictures of us taken. We didnt this year because of work timing and money we have had to use fixing my stupid car :dohh: Well, with this unfortunate money sucking problem, came the perfect idea.
My cousin is a photographer and she takes our pictures for us every year. So we decided that when we are far enough along and we want to tell people, we are going to schedule an appointment with her to get our pictures taken and tell her we found a few cute props we would like to use in some of the pictures (we will not be telling her before hand that we are pregnant, it will surprise her too!). So we'll have her take a few pictures of us and then I'll tell her I want to use a prop in a certain one and I will get it from my bag. 
Now we havent decided on what prop to use yet, But we are thinking either an ultrasound picture, a pregnancy test, Or some kind of tee shirt with something on it, or little baby booties, that would be cute....

Then after we have the pictures done and SWEAR my cousin to silence until we announce it, we will have to come up with some way to have a get together with my family and then my husbands family and be like, well we didnt have the money to have our pictures done before, but we brought you some updated print outs. Then they will be looking through the print outs and find the one or 2 pictures towards the end of them that show us with the prop :)

What do you guys think?


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl said:


> What OPKs do you use Pussycat?

I think they're called One Step Ovulation Test. They have green writing on the front. Apparently they're what the NHS uses, or so it said on EBay! They worked well for me though.

I don't know how much the antibiotics are helping. Don't feel much better so they're not doing that well. But i'm hoping a rest will do more to help me get better than any drugs :sleep:

HanyouMama - that sounds really good :thumbup: Have you looked at the pregnancy announcement videos on YouTube? I love them! You should video your announcement for us to see!


----------



## HanyouMama

Pusscat said:


> HanyouMama - that sounds really good :thumbup: Have you looked at the pregnancy announcement videos on YouTube? I love them! You should video your announcement for us to see!

Oh! I hadn't seen that lol I would have to find some way to secretly film it or they would know something was going on lol:haha:


----------



## Shh

Thats lovely HanYouMama! I think, as and when, we're going to tell close family by putting DD in a "Big Sister" slogan t-shirt when we have a get-together and see how long it takes someone to notice!

Thats so sweet about your DH smawfl! My DH wasn't keen on other people's chidden/babies, but the second he looked at DD he was smitten, so confident handling her etc, probably better than me!

Pusscat - take it easy hun, I hope it clears up soon, and like you say, good excuse for not drinking!


----------



## smawfl

HanyouMama said:


> I always forget every month how tired and grumpy AF makes me :growlmad:
> I can't wait to start trying again when this is over.
> The good news is that my husband and I came up with the perfect way to tell our family that we are expecting :thumbup:
> 
> So, Every year for our wedding anniversary my husband get family pictures of us taken. We didnt this year because of work timing and money we have had to use fixing my stupid car :dohh: Well, with this unfortunate money sucking problem, came the perfect idea.
> My cousin is a photographer and she takes our pictures for us every year. So we decided that when we are far enough along and we want to tell people, we are going to schedule an appointment with her to get our pictures taken and tell her we found a few cute props we would like to use in some of the pictures (we will not be telling her before hand that we are pregnant, it will surprise her too!). So we'll have her take a few pictures of us and then I'll tell her I want to use a prop in a certain one and I will get it from my bag.
> Now we havent decided on what prop to use yet, But we are thinking either an ultrasound picture, a pregnancy test, Or some kind of tee shirt with something on it, or little baby booties, that would be cute....
> 
> Then after we have the pictures done and SWEAR my cousin to silence until we announce it, we will have to come up with some way to have a get together with my family and then my husbands family and be like, well we didnt have the money to have our pictures done before, but we brought you some updated print outs. Then they will be looking through the print outs and find the one or 2 pictures towards the end of them that show us with the prop :)
> 
> What do you guys think?


LOVE this idea!!!



Pusscat said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> What OPKs do you use Pussycat?
> 
> I think they're called One Step Ovulation Test. They have green writing on the front. Apparently they're what the NHS uses, or so it said on EBay! They worked well for me though.
> 
> I don't know how much the antibiotics are helping. Don't feel much better so they're not doing that well. But i'm hoping a rest will do more to help me get better than any drugs :sleep:
> 
> HanyouMama - that sounds really good :thumbup: Have you looked at the pregnancy announcement videos on YouTube? I love them! You should video your announcement for us to see!Click to expand...

Thanks, will take a look! Hope you wont need the stronger stuff!



Shh said:


> Thats lovely HanYouMama! I think, as and when, we're going to tell close family by putting DD in a "Big Sister" slogan t-shirt when we have a get-together and see how long it takes someone to notice!
> 
> Thats so sweet about your DH smawfl! My DH wasn't keen on other people's chidden/babies, but the second he looked at DD he was smitten, so confident handling her etc, probably better than me!
> 
> Pusscat - take it easy hun, I hope it clears up soon, and like you say, good excuse for not drinking!

Love the Big sister tshirt idea!


----------



## Shh

Ridiculously BFN. Shame, the stocking pressie would have been brilliant. Next month I guess (10dpowith a FRER, I'm guessing a teen hint of a line would have been there by now?)...


----------



## smawfl

Shh said:


> Ridiculously BFN. Shame, the stocking pressie would have been brilliant. Next month I guess (10dpowith a FRER, I'm guessing a teen hint of a line would have been there by now?)...

Oh sorry Shh :( when is Af due? Hope she doesn't show up and you can test again!

I bought 2 first response tests a couple of weeks back and so scared to use them having never taken a test before! I didn't realise they were so expensive!

In my head my ideal scenario would be Af late,then test with FR. Twice then if bkth positive I want one of those funky digital ones that actually tells you that youre PRegnant! Lol


----------



## Shh

smawfl said:


> Shh said:
> 
> 
> Ridiculously BFN. Shame, the stocking pressie would have been brilliant. Next month I guess (10dpowith a FRER, I'm guessing a teen hint of a line would have been there by now?)...
> 
> Oh sorry Shh :( when is Af due? Hope she doesn't show up and you can test again!
> 
> I bought 2 first response tests a couple of weeks back and so scared to use them having never taken a test before! I didn't realise they were so expensive!
> 
> In my head my ideal scenario would be Af late,then test with FR. Twice then if bkth positive I want one of those funky digital ones that actually tells you that youre PRegnant! LolClick to expand...

Thank you, AF due today, so I'll wait and see if she shows (I have a feeling she's on her way), if not, I'll test again Monday I think. I've got one more FRER. I did that last time - two tests with FRER, both positive, then a digital to confirm (and possibly a few more!!).


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Hello ladies...

Well, I'm a bit apprehensive to say... But there's a bf(aint)p on an IC this morning!!

AF is due tomorrow but I think it's a defence mechanism for me to just be keeping humble! I've got a digi but I don't want to use it just yet - I'm going to wait until in the week or Hubby's birthday is new years day... In the ideal world, it would be great to wait until NYE and give him the test saying 'pregnant' for his birthday!

I should be really excited (and deep down, I really am) but this seems too good to be true. And last time I was pg after our honeymoon - that was too good to be true and ended in a mc.

Shh - don't write yourself off just yet. I hope AF stays away and that you'll soon see a bfp yourself. 

I will keep praying that I've got a lil sticky bean! Every twinge or cramp makes me so scared, my mc started with horrible period style cramps. 

Does anyone know whether in the uk, the NHS check hcg levels to see whether they're doubling, etc? I'm in paranoid over drive. Think I'm going to go and chill out a little. I have another IC so I'll see whether that gets darker... Tomorrow or Monday. 

Good luck to the rest of you and happy Christmas eve!! 

:flower:


----------



## spiceeb

FeelSoBlessed said:


> Hello ladies...
> 
> Well, I'm a bit apprehensive to say... But there's a bf(aint)p on an IC this morning!!
> 
> AF is due tomorrow but I think it's a defence mechanism for me to just be keeping humble! I've got a digi but I don't want to use it just yet - I'm going to wait until in the week or Hubby's birthday is new years day... In the ideal world, it would be great to wait until NYE and give him the test saying 'pregnant' for his birthday!
> 
> I should be really excited (and deep down, I really am) but this seems too good to be true. And last time I was pg after our honeymoon - that was too good to be true and ended in a mc.
> 
> Shh - don't write yourself off just yet. I hope AF stays away and that you'll soon see a bfp yourself.
> 
> I will keep praying that I've got a lil sticky bean! Every twinge or cramp makes me so scared, my mc started with horrible period style cramps.
> 
> Does anyone know whether in the uk, the NHS check hcg levels to see whether they're doubling, etc? I'm in paranoid over drive. Think I'm going to go and chill out a little. I have another IC so I'll see whether that gets darker... Tomorrow or Monday.
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you and happy Christmas eve!!
> 
> :flower:

think they only test hcg levels if u have a complication. tbh i think its more trouble than its worth, knowing ur hcg levels can bring on more worrys. as long as u feel well and nothing appears to be wrong, then u will be fine. every twinge sends ur mind into overdrive i know:wacko: but u will be ok. and any concerns u can always talk to us. but never google. GOOGLE DOES NOT HAVE CHILDREN LOL X


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

spiceeb said:


> think they only test hcg levels if u have a complication. tbh i think its more trouble than its worth, knowing ur hcg levels can bring on more worrys. as long as u feel well and nothing appears to be wrong, then u will be fine. every twinge sends ur mind into overdrive i know:wacko: but u will be ok. and any concerns u can always talk to us. but never google. GOOGLE DOES NOT HAVE CHILDREN LOL X

Thank you spiceeb! I will defo try and keep away from dr Google and his random answers to my random queries! Hope you're doing well! All seems a bit surreal for me at the moment! How can I keep it from hubs for a week? Ha!
He woke up this morning to tell me he had a dream that he was holding a baby who was crying and he settled him down saying... Come on son! Arrrrh... He's such a cutie - he will be an amazing Dad if all goes well!


----------



## gaiagirl

Woah! Lots of action on here :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: It is so exciting to read through everyone's posts about TTC and testing!

I am so excited to really join in the discussion in a few weeks, when I am back from vacation and actually TTC :happydance:

I just wanted to come on to try and stay updated and wish you ladies a wonderful holiday season :xmas16: and Santa is very good to us all and gives us BFPs at some point in the next few months!

Puerto Rico is amazing so far, although we arrived at the beginning of some kind of weather system and have only had one and a half days of sun :cry: However, it is a beautiful 26 degrees and that beats the 4 degrees where I live!

The only thing I have to say about family vacations...they are tough! I almost feel like a teenager again bickering with my brother and getting irritated with my mother, LOL. It has been a real experiment in patience and biting my tongue :dohh: 

Well, Happy Holidays everyone! I will check in again next week and then re-join full time after that!


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: FeelSoBlessed! My gosh how exciting!! Fingers crossed for a very sticky bean.

:hugs: Shh, sorry about the BFN, to me 10 DPO seems pretty early...any updates?

:wave: Hi again and :dust: to everyone else! I'm glad to be back to having Internet so I can keep up with you ladies!

I got a third positive OPK yesterday :growlmad: and, though I've tried, there hasn't been a good way to temp informatively while flying across so many time zones...and I don't feel comfortable relying on CM alone! I think I probably ovulated yesterday, but will continue to test with OPKs until I get negative ones (if I'm already pregnant, they should become negative before they become positive again, right?). It's funny, I was so impatient to get a positive OPK and now I can't wait to get negative ones again! At least I know I have adequate LH levels I suppose. :wacko:


----------



## Shh

FeelSoBlessed - that is amazing news! I'm not sure that they will do tests, but maybe for now, keep doing the same brand of Tests, then the line should darken as levels increase?

I'm feeling very cramp etc this afternoon, so although AF not here, I'm pretty confident she's on her way. I do feel a little disappointed, mainly because it was so easy last time, I knew I couldn't be that lucky twice though!

Glad you're having a lovely holiday gaiagirl, enjoy, I'm jealous!!


----------



## Pusscat

HAPPY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE! :xmas6: Hope Santa has been to visit you all! I'm up way too early considering I have had no little people jumping on my bed to make me get up. I was awake at quater to 6! What's wrong with me?! So I'm sitting downstairs with the cat, waiting for DH to finish his sleeping. This is when I want a family really really badly. I could hear next door with their boys, opening their presents and it made our house seem very quiet.

FeelsoBlessed - congratulations on you cautious BFP. Hope today is darker.

7dpo today, trying not to test! Very emotional but think it's just Christmas!


----------



## HanyouMama

I know how you feel Puss. I can hear the kids upstairs with their toys this morning and watching all my nieces and nephews last night opening their gifts made me realize how much better the holidays could be with a family :blush: And I got to hold my new born niece yesterday :xmas23:
And yet again, My husband were being "hinted at" (and mind you, thier hints are as subtle as an explosion), that we need more grandkids around the house at the holidays. They were asking how things were going with my DH and if he still worked nights. Then they were asking me if it was hard on me with him working nights and i just said that it was hard sleeping alone when he isnt home, and my mother in law was all like (and this is exact quote lol), "I'll never have any more grandchildren if you're sleeping alone!!" :xmas13:


----------



## Shh

Still no AF, but still a very definite BFN from me. :cry:

I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas, I had a lovely one, off for another family meal today - I'm ready to pop!


----------



## Shh

Spoke to soon. The :witch: is here.


----------



## smawfl

Hi Everyone!

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas!!

*Shh *- sorry for your BFN :(

*FeelSoBlessed *- Congrats! Lots of sticky vibes your way!

*Gaiagirl *- hope you're having a fab holiday!

*Seaweed *- Cant remember if I asked, where are you flying to?

*Pussycat *- Sorry you're emotional! Not long to go until you test! Exciting!

*Hanyoumama *- Lol at the 'hints'!

As for me, we are now in full TTC mode!! I succumbed the other day and ordered some OPKs.. and there was me saying I didnt want to pee in a cup! LOL should arrive around the 30th which should be good timing for OV


----------



## seaweed eater

Smawfl, how are you feeling about being in full TTC mode? Also, don't worry, you'll be a POAS addict like the rest of us soon enough :lol:

I'm in Argentina! Have a few days to explore with my husband before his work stuff kicks in, which has been fun (and distracting). I'm also finally getting higher temps (still think ovulation was Friday, or maybe Thurs -- I only had a few minutes to look at the Friday OPK so I'm not totally confident it was positive). It's hard, but I'm really trying to avoid symptom spotting! Just happy to definitely be in the TWW. Hope that temp stays high for a long time.

:hugs: and :dust: to everyone! Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas.


----------



## Pusscat

Shh - sorry AF showed up today. Hope you don't feel to bad. Hope next cycle is lucky for you:flower:

Seaweed eater - hope you're enjoying your hols and hope temps stay nice and high for a good long time!

HanyouMama - my family have never mentioned us starting a family. I'm quite glad I don't have to put up with any hints!

I'm really itching to test today! I've been looking on the test galleries and some people have had faint positives at 8dpo. Might test later today but will definitely test tomorrow morning.


----------



## seaweed eater

This is an interesting (and either sobering or encouraging depending on what you're thinking) thing to read re: early HPT testing: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/When-can-I-expect-a-positive-HPT-if-I-am-pregnant.html

If you decide to test, don't be at all discouraged if it is negative! And keep us posted :D


----------



## Pusscat

Thanks seaweed eater, very interesting reading. I have a short luteal phase so testing today is only 1 or 2 days before my expected period.

And I did a test. In fact I did 2 tests. First one, an internet cheapie came back negative. So i sat and deliberated over trying one of my more expensive tests (First Response) In the end I went for it and ........ I have a faint positive!! The second line is definitely there and DH can see it too! I've taken a photo on my phone but still can't work out how to get it on here! Does anyone know? I'd like your opinions!

I'm not going to do any happy dancing or anything like that until at least after taking a test tomorrow morning to see if the line gets any darker :coffee:


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Shh said:


> Spoke to soon. The :witch: is here.

Hey Shh

Sorry she got you. Hope you're feeling positive for a new year bfp. 
I'm still sitting here cautiously. Will try another ic tomorrow to see if its got darker?

Take care and continued :dust: to all


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Pusscat said:


> Thanks seaweed eater, very interesting reading. I have a short luteal phase so testing today is only 1 or 2 days before my expected period.
> 
> And I did a test. In fact I did 2 tests. First one, an internet cheapie came back negative. So i sat and deliberated over trying one of my more expensive tests (First Response) In the end I went for it and ........ I have a faint positive!! The second line is definitely there and DH can see it too! I've taken a photo on my phone but still can't work out how to get it on here! Does anyone know? I'd like your opinions!
> 
> I'm not going to do any happy dancing or anything like that until at least after taking a test tomorrow morning to see if the line gets any darker :coffee:

Fingers are crossed that this is the case for both of us!


----------



## Pusscat

FeelSoBlessed said:


> Pusscat said:
> 
> 
> Thanks seaweed eater, very interesting reading. I have a short luteal phase so testing today is only 1 or 2 days before my expected period.
> 
> And I did a test. In fact I did 2 tests. First one, an internet cheapie came back negative. So i sat and deliberated over trying one of my more expensive tests (First Response) In the end I went for it and ........ I have a faint positive!! The second line is definitely there and DH can see it too! I've taken a photo on my phone but still can't work out how to get it on here! Does anyone know? I'd like your opinions!
> 
> I'm not going to do any happy dancing or anything like that until at least after taking a test tomorrow morning to see if the line gets any darker :coffee:
> 
> Fingers are crossed that this is the case for both of us!Click to expand...

Have you done a test today?


----------



## Pusscat

Let me know if this works or not and if you see the line or not!! Thanks ladies :hugs:


----------



## smawfl

seaweed eater said:


> Smawfl, how are you feeling about being in full TTC mode? Also, don't worry, you'll be a POAS addict like the rest of us soon enough :lol:
> 
> I'm in Argentina! Have a few days to explore with my husband before his work stuff kicks in, which has been fun (and distracting). I'm also finally getting higher temps (still think ovulation was Friday, or maybe Thurs -- I only had a few minutes to look at the Friday OPK so I'm not totally confident it was positive). It's hard, but I'm really trying to avoid symptom spotting! Just happy to definitely be in the TWW. Hope that temp stays high for a long time.
> 
> :hugs: and :dust: to everyone! Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas.

LOL I'm loving it! ;) heheh the BDing is even better!

Have fun in Argentina!!



Pusscat said:


> Thanks seaweed eater, very interesting reading. I have a short luteal phase so testing today is only 1 or 2 days before my expected period.
> 
> And I did a test. In fact I did 2 tests. First one, an internet cheapie came back negative. So i sat and deliberated over trying one of my more expensive tests (First Response) In the end I went for it and ........ I have a faint positive!! The second line is definitely there and DH can see it too! I've taken a photo on my phone but still can't work out how to get it on here! Does anyone know? I'd like your opinions!
> 
> I'm not going to do any happy dancing or anything like that until at least after taking a test tomorrow morning to see if the line gets any darker :coffee:

Congrats Pussycat!!!!



Pusscat said:


> Let me know if this works or not and if you see the line or not!! Thanks ladies :hugs:

Can definitely see the line!!!!!!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance:

OMG hurry up OV time!!


----------



## smawfl

So those of you with BFP's... was there a pattern in how you were BDing?


----------



## seaweed eater

Oh my gosh Pusscat! :happydance: Congratulations!!


----------



## Shh

Pusscat - Congratulations! I can definitely see the line! Whoop!

FeelSoBlessed, yes, hopefully if you take another HPT of the same brand/type you'll be able to see a darkening of the line.

I'm so excited for those of you with BFPs!


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl said:


> So those of you with BFP's... was there a pattern in how you were BDing?

Eek, thanks for the congratulations girls but still trying to keep calm!! Think I might be up VERY early tomorrow to poas again!

Swawfl - if you look at my ff chart I've changed the privacy settings so you can see bding in relation to ov.


----------



## smawfl

Pusscat said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> So those of you with BFP's... was there a pattern in how you were BDing?
> 
> Eek, thanks for the congratulations girls but still trying to keep calm!! Think I might be up VERY early tomorrow to poas again!
> 
> Swawfl - if you look at my ff chart I've changed the privacy settings so you can see bding in relation to ov.Click to expand...

Thanks! Will take a look!:thumbup:


----------



## spiceeb

Pusscat said:


> Let me know if this works or not and if you see the line or not!! Thanks ladies :hugs:

100% positive hun x x well done


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Pusscat said:


> FeelSoBlessed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pusscat said:
> 
> 
> Thanks seaweed eater, very interesting reading. I have a short luteal phase so testing today is only 1 or 2 days before my expected period.
> 
> And I did a test. In fact I did 2 tests. First one, an internet cheapie came back negative. So i sat and deliberated over trying one of my more expensive tests (First Response) In the end I went for it and ........ I have a faint positive!! The second line is definitely there and DH can see it too! I've taken a photo on my phone but still can't work out how to get it on here! Does anyone know? I'd like your opinions!
> 
> I'm not going to do any happy dancing or anything like that until at least after taking a test tomorrow morning to see if the line gets any darker :coffee:
> 
> Fingers are crossed that this is the case for both of us!Click to expand...
> 
> Have you done a test today?Click to expand...

No... I will first thing tomorrow! Every twinge, cramp, bubble in my stomach makes my heart stop beating for a short while! Hopefully if the test is darker tomorrow, I'll be a little more at ease!


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Pusscat said:


> Let me know if this works or not and if you see the line or not!! Thanks ladies :hugs:

:bfp: all the way! Congrats pusscat!


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

smawfl said:


> So those of you with BFP's... was there a pattern in how you were BDing?

Lots and lots of :sex:!!! From the time AF left the building! Every day, sometimes twice a day! Me and DH have super high sex drives! I was a bit worried about the :spermy: running low but didn't want to take the fun out of TTC! Fingers crossed its done the job!

Enjoy your hols and TTC!


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Morning ladies :flower:

A certain :bfp: this morning! The ic is a lot darker compared to Saturdays! I'm in a bit of disbelief I think! Still no symptoms though - just that I could sleep all day!

Don't think it will sink in until I tell DH - not sure if I can wait til his birthday? I was thinking of a 'happy birthday daddy' card and an 'I love my dad' vest with the digi inside? Not sure... Think I'm going to take one day at a time! Doesn't feel right keeping it from him but that will make his day! He's already asking whether AF has arrived and rubs my tummy with a massive grin!

Hope everyone is well - thank you all for your crossed fingers and sticky vibes! Seems like this thread is getting very lucky so I'm sure they'll be plenty more to come! I'll be sticking around and sprinkling lots of :dust:


----------



## smawfl

Woohoo yay Feelsoblessed!

I'm at such a boring stage,waiting for OV!

When should I start using OPK? Can anyone look at my charts and are when you think I should start?


----------



## Pusscat

FeelSoBlessed said:


> Morning ladies :flower:
> 
> A certain :bfp: this morning! The ic is a lot darker compared to Saturdays! I'm in a bit of disbelief I think! Still no symptoms though - just that I could sleep all day!
> 
> Don't think it will sink in until I tell DH - not sure if I can wait til his birthday? I was thinking of a 'happy birthday daddy' card and an 'I love my dad' vest with the digi inside? Not sure... Think I'm going to take one day at a time! Doesn't feel right keeping it from him but that will make his day! He's already asking whether AF has arrived and rubs my tummy with a massive grin!
> 
> Hope everyone is well - thank you all for your crossed fingers and sticky vibes! Seems like this thread is getting very lucky so I'm sure they'll be plenty more to come! I'll be sticking around and sprinkling lots of :dust:

YAY :happydance::happydance: So happy for you! I don't know how you're going to hold off telling DH. I was straight downstairs with preg test in my hand when I got my positive yesterday! What a great present for him though and I like the birthday card idea.



smawfl said:


> Woohoo yay Feelsoblessed!
> 
> I'm at such a boring stage,waiting for OV!
> 
> When should I start using OPK? Can anyone look at my charts and are when you think I should start?

I started using OPK about a week before OV was predicted, mainly because I wanted to feel pro-active and like I was doing something to help! So looking at your chart I'd start about a week before your earliest recorded OV, which was CD 13. So in fact I think I'd start today! But it's up to you. And I don't know what anyone else recommends. I only used OPKs this cycle so don't have a great deal of experience. I've a massive bag of them left because I just didn't expect to get pregnant first cycle! :blush:

I was awake a 4.30 this morning and was coughing and trying to sleep but eventually gave up and took my temperature. It was quite a bit down on yesterday but think it's because I'd been awake for a while and coughing a lot. I also coughed with the thermometer in my mouth so that might have affected it? Anyway - I re-took it after getting a bit more sleep and it was way higher than yesterday so that's re-assuring! AND, I did another test and the line is much darker and a definite :bfp: It even convinced DH (he didn't quite believe yesterday's test as it was too faint!)

I'm like you Feelsoblessed and I don't really believe it's true. I can't believe it worked first time round.

I'm sprinkling soooo much :dust: over everyone in this thread in the hope those of us with :bfp:s have sticky beans and those without will get theirs very soon. 

I'm not moving into the pregnancy forums just yet. I might just lurk a bit first! I'm staying put in this thread :hugs:

Feelsoblessed - are you going to get a pregnancy ticker? I'm a bit scared too incase it's not true!


----------



## Shh

Oh ladies I'm just so excited for you! 

FeelSoBlessed, when is he is birthday again? It would make an amazing present/surprise! Maybe at midnight/evening before his birthday? I honestly don't think I'd be able to wait, plus the fact that it'd be written all over my face!

I think I'm going to start temping, need to go out and buy a thermometer, any particular ones that you guys recommend? Just heading to Boots, or could order online but I guess it would take too long to get here if I'm CD2 already?


----------



## ke29

congratulations to all those who have their bfp. Im approx 4 days post ov. Next period is due 6th Jan, I plan to wait and test on the 7th Jan (if required). EEEEk so exciting!


----------



## smawfl

Shh said:


> Oh ladies I'm just so excited for you!
> 
> FeelSoBlessed, when is he is birthday again? It would make an amazing present/surprise! Maybe at midnight/evening before his birthday? I honestly don't think I'd be able to wait, plus the fact that it'd be written all over my face!
> 
> I think I'm going to start temping, need to go out and buy a thermometer, any particular ones that you guys recommend? Just heading to Boots, or could order online but I guess it would take too long to get here if I'm CD2 already?

Hi hun, im on my phone so cant link,got mine from amazon. Will post link later xx


----------



## Bambi1985

Yay more :bfp:s. Congrats!!!


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Pusscat said:


> - are you going to get a pregnancy ticker? I'm a bit scared too incase it's not true!

Hey pusscat. I was thinking about it but I'll defo wait until I tell DH. He's just asked me... Do you think you're pregnant? I feel terrible! Not sure what to do :wacko:


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Shh said:


> Oh ladies I'm just so excited for you!
> 
> FeelSoBlessed, when is he is birthday again? It would make an amazing present/surprise! Maybe at midnight/evening before his birthday? I honestly don't think I'd be able to wait, plus the fact that it'd be written all over my face

Hey Shh. His birthday is new years day! I've planned a surprise bday party for him on NYE! It's a whole load of lies going on around here... Terrible!!
Because of my anxiety, I'm kind of surprising cool about it at the moment. Think I'll be more excited when I tell DH and my mom!!!

Good luck with your temping - I can't give much advice on that I'm afraid, wouldn't know where to start. Lots of :dust: and hoping Jan is your month!


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

smawfl said:


> Woohoo yay Feelsoblessed!
> 
> I'm at such a boring stage,waiting for OV!
> 
> When should I start using OPK? Can anyone look at my charts and are when you think I should start?

Good luck with your Ov testing smawfl. Sorry I can't be much help on that. I just took a mental note of ewcm so assume I ovd then? Lots of :dust: x


----------



## seaweed eater

ke29, I'm on 4(ish) DPO too. I'll probably test around the 4th though since that's around when I expect my period (or earlier if I see any spotting). How are you feeling?

Actually, I just put in my temp and FF thinks I'm 5 DPO! :yipee: Thanks FF, I think so too! That's it, I'm declaring myself 5 DPO. Eek, can't believe 6 is tomorrow. 6 is the earliest implantation could happen! GOSH, how crazy am I?? :wacko:

Smawfl, I personally would suggest starting with the OPKs around CD9, or maybe CD8. Just because it's kind of depressing, especially if it's your first time using them, to see a lot of negative ones! It made me super impatient this cycle even though I ended up ovulating at a very typical time. I started 3 days before my earliest and 5 days before my average ov day, and the reason I started that day was that it was the day after I first noticed fertile CM, but from your charts it looks like your CM might start a bit earlier in your cycle, so I would just go by cycle day if I were you.

Shh, the one that was recommended to me and that I've always bought was the BD/Nexcare one, but it's only accurate to a tenth of a degree. Not sure whether that's an American brand/available in the UK or what!

Lots of :hugs: and :dust: to all of you ladies and :happydance: :happydance: to the two of us with BFPs! Please keep us posted!!


----------



## minimoocow

Hello everyone

I'm about 5 pages behind but hope everyone had a great xmas. Will catch up soon been very busy!!!

Minimoocow


----------



## Pusscat

Shh said:


> Oh ladies I'm just so excited for you!
> 
> FeelSoBlessed, when is he is birthday again? It would make an amazing present/surprise! Maybe at midnight/evening before his birthday? I honestly don't think I'd be able to wait, plus the fact that it'd be written all over my face!
> 
> I think I'm going to start temping, need to go out and buy a thermometer, any particular ones that you guys recommend? Just heading to Boots, or could order online but I guess it would take too long to get here if I'm CD2 already?

This is the one I use and it's been good for me https://www.amazon.co.uk/BABYMAD-DI...2GIA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1325001942&sr=8-1
Think it came pretty quickly as well. It stores the last recorded temperature which is a good back up for if you somehow forget it! :wacko:

*Seaweed* - hurray for 5dpo! I think implantation must have occured pretty early on for me in order to have had a positive on 8dpo. So you're not that crazy! :hugs:

*FeelSoBlessed* - Oh dear, it sounds like it's getting really difficult not to tell DH! Perhaps telling him at the NYE party would be best. Maybe on the stroke of midnight? Will he not be very suspicious if you're not drinking? 

I'm wondering when to tell my mum. Think I'd prefer to do it face to face but she lives over an hour away. I'm predicting she will cry a lot! Happy tears. So I don't want to be on the phone not being able to give her a hug!!

Going to book a doctors appointment tomorrow and maybe after that it'll all seem more real. I've still not completely got rid of my chest infection so I need to have a good talk about what's going to be best for me and for little bean happydance: it's nice writing that :blush:)


----------



## ds0910

HOLY CRAP!! So many BFPs!! Congrats ladies!! I'm not sure when AF will actually be due because my cycle was so crazy last month ( AF showing up 2 weeks early ) so I won't be testing for another week or so. Think I'm out for this month though. Had a few "symptoms" that were similar to what tipped me off on my first pregnancy, but think it's just my head messing with me.


----------



## HanyouMama

:cry::cry: My little 20 year old sister just told me that she thinks she may be pregnant today..... She took 2 dollar store tests and she said they both came up positive....:cry: She is with a crappy boyfriend that cant even hold down a decent job, and she just got laid off from her job today....

I feel like a horrible person for feeling so sorry for myself and wishing it was me and not her....

I picked her up some better tests to try out today..... I feel like a horrible sister for feeling the way I do, but all I want to do is cry my eyes out :cry:


----------



## anneliese

I think I saw someone write something similar a while back, but now that I'm actively trying to get pregnant I'm kind of freaking out a bit! I never doubted I was ready to have a baby before TTC, but now I keep thinking things like 'do we have enough money?', 'am i really ready to sacrifice all my time?', 'should I wait until a bit later after we're married' (we marry in Jan) things like that :wacko:. The thing is if we decided to wait again for some reason I'm positive I would go crazy waiting and wanting to try to immediately, so I don't know what's going on here :shrug:. Anyone else experience this or think it's normal? I'm hoping these "doubts" (if you can even call them that) are more like me being overly responsible and understanding what a huge deal it is to have a baby rather than me not actually being ready. I'm just a bit worried because I don't want to get pregnant and then still feel these "doubts" if they're not normal feelings people get :wacko:


----------



## anneliese

HanyouMama said:


> :cry::cry: My little 20 year old sister just told me that she thinks she may be pregnant today..... She took 2 dollar store tests and she said they both came up positive....:cry: She is with a crappy boyfriend that cant even hold down a decent job, and she just got laid off from her job today....
> 
> I feel like a horrible person for feeling so sorry for myself and wishing it was me and not her....
> 
> I picked her up some better tests to try out today..... I feel like a horrible sister for feeling the way I do, but all I want to do is cry my eyes out :cry:

If she's not ready to have a child I don't think it's wrong at all to wish it was you and not her. Anyway sorry to hear and hopefully you will get a BFP soon and you can both celebrate together :hugs:


----------



## minimoocow

Just caught up with all the posts - More:bfp: - congrats ladies. Please send your good luck this way - hope I catch first time too!

Hanyoumama - I completely understand how you feel. She isn't in an ideal situation but hopefully she will make the best of it . . . and who knows if you get :bfp: soon maybe it will bring you closer (if that's what you want?)

Annaliese - yep - I'm so scared to the point where sex hasn't really been that fun this month as I've been so worried. I KNOW we are ready but its still a big step.


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: Oh, Hanyoumama, I'm sorry...I can only imagine how much that must sting! I hope you get your BFP this month too!!

:hugs: Annelise, I think you are absolutely right that your worries are probably a reasonable response to what an enormous step this is, and they DON'T mean anything about how ready you actually are! I personally have always found that with these kinds of things I definitely have the gut level feeling that it's right or it's not, but then a more practical part of my mind still has those questions. And it doesn't mean anything about the decision; it's just how I am. Maybe you are the same way?

6 DPO today and nervous!! :yipee: I am really trying not to symptom spot but I feel like the SS can begin in earnest now that it at least has a chance of being real :wacko: The fact that I'm traveling does provide an alternate explanation for a lot of things, though. Mostly just waiting and hoping...


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Pusscat said:


> *FeelSoBlessed* - Oh dear, it sounds like it's getting really difficult not to tell DH! Perhaps telling him at the NYE party would be best. Maybe on the stroke of midnight? Will he not be very suspicious if you're not drinking?
> 
> I'm wondering when to tell my mum. Think I'd prefer to do it face to face but she lives over an hour away. I'm predicting she will cry a lot! Happy tears. So I don't want to be on the phone not being able to give her a hug!!
> 
> Going to book a doctors appointment tomorrow and maybe after that it'll all seem more real. I've still not completely got rid of my chest infection so I need to have a good talk about what's going to be best for me and for little bean happydance: it's nice writing that :blush:)

I'm not really a heavy drinker! I could take it or leave it on any day. I'm usually designated driver also! DH knows I'm not drinking 'in case' and it won't be a surprise for anyone else so all grounds covered there!
I will try and hold out until we actually get home! Midnight would be ace but also very chaotic! :wacko:

When I was pg before my mc, I played my mom the recording on my phone of the digi turning to 'pregnant' - I think you should definitely do it in person! 

Goodluck with your Drs apt - think I'm going to bk one at the start of next week. It does make it more real! I didn't even get round to that last time :cry:



HanyouMama said:


> :cry::cry: My little 20 year old sister just told me that she thinks she may be pregnant today..... She took 2 dollar store tests and she said they both came up positive....:cry: She is with a crappy boyfriend that cant even hold down a decent job, and she just got laid off from her job today....
> 
> I feel like a horrible person for feeling so sorry for myself and wishing it was me and not her....
> 
> I picked her up some better tests to try out today..... I feel like a horrible sister for feeling the way I do, but all I want to do is cry my eyes out :cry:

I hope you're feeling a little better. It's a natural feeling and you shouldn't feel bad about being upset or not being over joyed. My BiLs GF had a baby last week (during my tww) and I balled all day long. I shocked myself and felt disappointed in myself. But I realised that I was human and that's how badly I wanted me and DH to have a baby. Your time will definitely come though, keep that in mind x




anneliese said:


> I think I saw someone write something similar a while back, but now that I'm actively trying to get pregnant I'm kind of freaking out a bit! I never doubted I was ready to have a baby before TTC, but now I keep thinking things like 'do we have enough money?', 'am i really ready to sacrifice all my time?', 'should I wait until a bit later after we're married' (we marry in Jan) things like that :wacko:. The thing is if we decided to wait again for some reason I'm positive I would go crazy waiting and wanting to try to immediately, so I don't know what's going on here :shrug:. Anyone else experience this or think it's normal? I'm hoping these "doubts" (if you can even call them that) are more like me being overly responsible and understanding what a huge deal it is to have a baby rather than me not actually being ready. I'm just a bit worried because I don't want to get pregnant and then still feel these "doubts" if they're not normal feelings people get :wacko:

Again, all natural feelings I believe. I thought... Oh sh*t when I heard my niece working out her 1 week old lungs the other day and when my house looked like a bombsite after looking after my 2 month old cousin for a few hours!!! :dohh:
I think you'll find that all the positives will out weigh the negatives though!

Continued :dust: to you all x


----------



## Pusscat

HanyouMama said:


> :cry::cry: My little 20 year old sister just told me that she thinks she may be pregnant today..... She took 2 dollar store tests and she said they both came up positive....:cry: She is with a crappy boyfriend that cant even hold down a decent job, and she just got laid off from her job today....
> 
> I feel like a horrible person for feeling so sorry for myself and wishing it was me and not her....
> 
> I picked her up some better tests to try out today..... I feel like a horrible sister for feeling the way I do, but all I want to do is cry my eyes out :cry:

:hugs: what unbelievable bad timing! I can understand the feelings of jealousy, I think it's only natural. I was kind of dreading my little sister announcing she was pregnant before me! She's just bought a house and definitely seems to be settling down with her DH but I really didn't want her to get pregnant before me! Hope you get your BFP this cycle :flower:



anneliese said:


> I think I saw someone write something similar a while back, but now that I'm actively trying to get pregnant I'm kind of freaking out a bit! I never doubted I was ready to have a baby before TTC, but now I keep thinking things like 'do we have enough money?', 'am i really ready to sacrifice all my time?', 'should I wait until a bit later after we're married' (we marry in Jan) things like that :wacko:. The thing is if we decided to wait again for some reason I'm positive I would go crazy waiting and wanting to try to immediately, so I don't know what's going on here :shrug:. Anyone else experience this or think it's normal? I'm hoping these "doubts" (if you can even call them that) are more like me being overly responsible and understanding what a huge deal it is to have a baby rather than me not actually being ready. I'm just a bit worried because I don't want to get pregnant and then still feel these "doubts" if they're not normal feelings people get :wacko:

I often get those thoughts too! And I agree that if I'd had to wait until 'the perfect time' I would have gone crazy. Expecially as there is no perfect time. I'm still bloody scared now that I'm pregnant, maybe even more so that when we were TTC! I'm scared that it is actually happening and also worried about how my pregnancy will go. 9 months seems like such a long time stretching out ahead of me and so many things could go wrong :wacko:

I've booked in to see a doctor this afternoon. I STILL have a chest infection and am a bit worried about how it might affect the pregnancy. I won't be able to have the stronger drugs now. But antibiotics just haven't worked. This is the 5th week of being ill!! I feel like I'm never going to get better and now to be pregnant as well.. I don't know how my body is going to cope!! Hope the doctor can reassure me!


----------



## gimgem

Hi ladies!!

Congratulations on all the bfps!! 

I'm testing Friday :O!


----------



## gimgem

Is it essential that the test is done first thing?


----------



## Pusscat

I just read through the FAQs on this site and found it very interesting so thought I'd share! https://www.peeonastick.com/hptfaq.html#9

I was just contemplating whether to buy more pregnancy tests so that I can keep poas but then I read: 

_It is very very VERY important to remember that HPT's cannot tell you "how" pregnant you are, or how much hCG is in your urine. They are simply a yes/no diagnostic tool. While you may see a darker line on a pregnancy test at 18 DPO than you did at 10 DPO, there are far too many variables for you to deduce anything concrete from the darkness of the lines. Test sensitivity can vary; there may be more or less dye or chemical reagent in different tests; your urine may be more or less concentrated depending on what you ate or drank or when you last peed; the tests may have been stored differently; you may have used more or less urine on one test than another.

If you are concerned or wish to monitor your hCG for proper increase, please do it properly-- under a physician's supervision, with a blood test at a lab-- not at home with a pee-stick._

and...

_ Tests are all different, and even tests in the same box may differ in sensitivity. Comparing light/dark lines will just drive you nuts. If you see a line in the "results" window, you're preg!_

So maybe I should just relax, be happy that I've had 3 positives and let my body get on with it :cloud9: 

To all those already pregnant - are you still poas?
To all those TTC - will you keep poas once you get your :bfp:?


----------



## Pusscat

gimgem said:


> Is it essential that the test is done first thing?

I got my first faint :bfp: at 4pm at 8DPO, so no! It just means you don't sleep very much because you're too excited to test again in the morning!!

:dust: for Friday :hugs:


----------



## gimgem

Congratulations!! Am so happy for u!!!! 

What tests did u use???


----------



## gaiagirl

Wow! I haven't checked in for a few days and there is SO MUCH exciting news to read! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yay and congrats to feelsoblessed and pusscat! That is awesome! This thread is so luck so far :thumbup:

AFM - The damn :witch: showed up this morning (and today is my last beach day :dohh:) which also makes this cycle another 9 day LP. I am not happy about it, I feel like I have done everything I can except used prog cream...

But Pusscat, reading about your BFP and seeing you had an 8 day LP last cycle makes me feel very hopeful!

I am officially TTC now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Well, technically after AF ends, but I am changing my status on here! Yay!


----------



## Pusscat

gimgem said:


> Congratulations!! Am so happy for u!!!!
> 
> What tests did u use???

Thanks gimgem :happydance: I used First Response. They're still on offer on Superdrug's website, BOGOF, so you get 4 tests for £10.49. Well worth getting if you haven't already. I've aslo got some cheap tests from Ebay which are supposedly more sensitive that First Response but I didn't get a positive until today on them :shrug: So I say go for First Response!

Gaiagirl - thanks for the congrats :hugs: Please try not to worry about your LP. 9 days is plenty long enough for implantation to occur. I am proof!! I've been taking vitamin B6 and going to keep taking it. I did buy some prog cream but decided against using it after reading some stories about mc due to it. And I wanted to see if the B6 worked. 

Hope you're enjoying your beach day!


----------



## seaweed eater

:happydance: Congrats on officially TTC, gaiagirl!! Sorry AF came during your beach stay, but hope you enjoy today anyway!

Pusscat -- thank you for posting that info. When/if I get a BFP, I probably will POAS at least a few times just to make sure I didn't imagine the line on the first one, but I will definitely keep in mind what you posted. As for YOU, whether or not you continue POAS, I definitely hope that you can relax and be happy!! :hugs:

And :hugs: gingem, how exciting that you are testing soon! Fingers crossed and keep us posted!! :dust:


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

gimgem said:


> Is it essential that the test is done first thing?

I don't think it is necessary. I think it's just important that your urine is not too dilute to avoid false negatives. Good luck gimgem!


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Pusscat said:


> I just read through the FAQs on this site and found it very interesting so thought I'd share! https://www.peeonastick.com/hptfaq.html#9
> 
> I was just contemplating whether to buy more pregnancy tests so that I can keep poas but then I read:
> 
> _It is very very VERY important to remember that HPT's cannot tell you "how" pregnant you are, or how much hCG is in your urine. They are simply a yes/no diagnostic tool. While you may see a darker line on a pregnancy test at 18 DPO than you did at 10 DPO, there are far too many variables for you to deduce anything concrete from the darkness of the lines. Test sensitivity can vary; there may be more or less dye or chemical reagent in different tests; your urine may be more or less concentrated depending on what you ate or drank or when you last peed; the tests may have been stored differently; you may have used more or less urine on one test than another.
> 
> If you are concerned or wish to monitor your hCG for proper increase, please do it properly-- under a physician's supervision, with a blood test at a lab-- not at home with a pee-stick._
> 
> and...
> 
> _ Tests are all different, and even tests in the same box may differ in sensitivity. Comparing light/dark lines will just drive you nuts. If you see a line in the "results" window, you're preg!_
> 
> So maybe I should just relax, be happy that I've had 3 positives and let my body get on with it :cloud9:
> 
> To all those already pregnant - are you still poas?
> To all those TTC - will you keep poas once you get your :bfp:?

Interesting read! Thank you. I have one more ic left and my digi. I'm with you though... Allow my body to do what it has to do and pump it full of fruit, veg and healthy stuff! :winkwink:


----------



## gimgem

I did read the FAQ section....was really informative and interesting :)

I'm 12dpo, still not tested as I'm too scared lol. Have had cramping, increased watery cm and tender bbs. At the back of my head though I'm thinking it's all just coincidental. :(


----------



## HanyouMama

So my sister texted me a few minutes ago and told me that the test came out Negative. :wohoo:
I don't want to see overly happy about it, but I really am happy that she isn't. She just isn't in a good situation to bring a child into.
I would have been cool though for my child to have a cousin so close in age though... Maybe some day :)

Oh, and today marks cycle number 2 of TTC :)


----------



## seaweed eater

gimgem said:


> I'm 12dpo, still not tested as I'm too scared lol. Have had cramping, increased watery cm and tender bbs. At the back of my head though I'm thinking it's all just coincidental. :(

:hugs: When is your period due, gimgem? Would it make you feel better to wait until you're late, do you think?



HanyouMama said:


> So my sister texted me a few minutes ago and told me that the test came out Negative. :wohoo:
> I don't want to see overly happy about it, but I really am happy that she isn't. She just isn't in a good situation to bring a child into.
> I would have been cool though for my child to have a cousin so close in age though... Maybe some day :)
> 
> Oh, and today marks cycle number 2 of TTC :)

Is your sister feeling relieved, too? Anyway, I am glad you will not have to go through that whole process with her while TTC.

And congrats on getting through your first cycle. :thumbup: Onward and upward!! Lots of :dust: for next month!


----------



## HanyouMama

seaweed eater said:


> Is your sister feeling relieved, too? Anyway, I am glad you will not have to go through that whole process with her while TTC.
> 
> And congrats on getting through your first cycle. :thumbup: Onward and upward!! Lots of :dust: for next month!

Yeah, She is relieved, but she did tell me that she would be a little sad if it came out negative. I know her time will come someday when she is really ready for it :thumbup:


----------



## gimgem

Period is due this Saturday (NYe) the joy!! I'm just so wanting it to be this month, but if not I'm gonna try and just stay positive!! 

Hope all is ok


----------



## ds0910

HOLY CRAP!!!! I think I might have just gotten a faint positive!!! WHOA!!!! I almost puked and passed out all at the same time lol! I am still shaking and my brain is going 90 to nothing!!!:wohoo: I am excited and absolutely terrified out of my mind!! I am trying not to get too excited till I test again in the morning with first urine. OMG!! DH will be getting off work in a few minutes, I have no idea how I am gonna keep my calm when he calls when he's on his way and not tell him till he gets here:wacko:


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

ds0910 said:


> HOLY CRAP!!!! I think I might have just gotten a faint positive!!! WHOA!!!! I almost puked and passed out all at the same time lol! I am still shaking and my brain is going 90 to nothing!!!:wohoo: I am excited and absolutely terrified out of my mind!! I am trying not to get too excited till I test again in the morning with first urine. OMG!! DH will be getting off work in a few minutes, I have no idea how I am gonna keep my calm when he calls when he's on his way and not tell him till he gets here:wacko:

My fingers are crossed for you ds! I'm sure you'll get a positive in the morning... So... :headspin: congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## seaweed eater

OH MY GOSH! DS!! :happydance: :yipee: Congratulations!! Can't wait to hear how it goes in the morning!


----------



## HanyouMama

CONGRATS!!! I cant wait to hear what the result for morning is!! Lots of :dust:


----------



## gaiagirl

Possibly a big congrats DS!!!!!! Good luck in the morning :thumbup:


----------



## minimoocow

DS0910 - Good luck this morning! FX for you x


----------



## Pusscat

ds - have you tested again? Damn time differences! Really hope it's a lovely :bfp: for you :happydance:


----------



## gimgem

Got BFN today :( af due Saturday....will have to wait and see :'(


----------



## Pusscat

:hugs: sorry to hear that gingem but you know there's always hope until AF shows. Try to think positive as much a possible (I'm telling that to myself a lot too!)


----------



## smawfl

Hi All

LOVING the activity on our thread at the moment, so exciting!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Today is a momentous occasion for me... I did my first POAS! :happydance: LOL! Got some OPK's yesterday finally and even though it was negative I knew it would be but the whole experience has me feeling quite positive! Lots of BD at the moment which I'm loving, I think DH is loving it too as mostly instigated by him! We are both enjoying the different kind of BD while TTC!

*Shh *- did you get a thermometer in the end? This is the one I have and works for me: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Digital-Th...MB0U/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1325156450&sr=8-2

*FeelSoBlessed *- have you told your DH yet?

*Seaweed Eater *- Love it when FF confirms what you think! Still no link in your sig? ;) LOL Anymore symptoms??

*Pussycat *- have you told your mum yet? How's your chest infection?

*Hanyoumama *- I can imagine your sis being pregnant would have been hard for you. Sounds like its all worked out though for her.

*Anneliese *- I felt the same! Totally ready now - or as ready as you can be!!

*Gaiagirl *- how is the holiday? Yay for officially TTC now! Get BD!!

*GimGem *- sorry for your negative, when is AF due?

*DS0910 *- congrats!! Let us know how you get one with the second test!!


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

gimgem said:


> Got BFN today :( af due Saturday....will have to wait and see :'(

Still early gimgem so stay positive! 



smawfl said:


> Today is a momentous occasion for me... I did my first POAS! :happydance: LOL! Got some OPK's yesterday finally and even though it was negative I knew it would be but the whole experience has me feeling quite positive! Lots of BD at the moment which I'm loving, I think DH is loving it too as mostly instigated by him! We are both enjoying the different kind of BD while TTC!
> 
> *FeelSoBlessed *- have you told your DH yet?

Sounds like fun in your house hold! Lots of :dust: for you! 
I've just bought an 'I love daddy' hat... Think I'm going to put the digi in that and wrap it up... I've held out long enough now! He's convinced something's going on as he's overly obsessed with my BBs! They're not sore - just a bit enlarged! I'm keeping my fingers crossed that this is a lil sticky bean x


----------



## smawfl

Definitely lots of fun! ;)

Aww that is cute!!

Lots of sticky vibes!!


----------



## minimoocow

hey everyone

I'm 6 DPO and just got a horrible cold . . . taken some cough syrup which I was trying not to do but had to take something so went for the herbal one - must be ok surely?

Anyway . . . all you ladies with :BFP: - did you feel any different? I don't feel ANYTHING at all so not sure if I'm out this month or if its just too early?


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

minimoocow said:


> hey everyone
> 
> I'm 6 DPO and just got a horrible cold . . . taken some cough syrup which I was trying not to do but had to take something so went for the herbal one - must be ok surely?
> 
> Anyway . . . all you ladies with :BFP: - did you feel any different? I don't feel ANYTHING at all so not sure if I'm out this month or if its just too early?

Hi minimoocow!

Hope you're feeling better soon. Just wanted to let you know that I didn't feel a thing. I had watery cm around 9-10dpo and that was it. BBs are a little bigger but not achy or sore. Nipples feel sensitive now and then at 17dpo. And I do feel a bit bloated. Had to loosen my belt a few times but that could be psychological! 
Lots of :dust: to you. I think I had to step away from google and forums during 6-8dpo as the tww (and lack of symptoms) were driving me insane. 
My fingers are crossed for you Decemberists!


----------



## Pusscat

*smawfl* - not told my mum yet! I'm still trying to figure out when to do it and what excuse to make for a visit. I usually only see her every month or so and I only just saw her at Christmas. Want to tell her as soon as possible but it's just the logisitics of it! 

As for my chest infection, I think it is finally getting better. The doctor who I saw yesterday said he couldn't hear any conjestion on my chest. And I think him saying that has made me feel better! I still have a stinking cold though. I haven't been able to breath through my nose for a couple of days. 

Glad you're feeling positive about the negative OPK! Seeing a negative test didn't get me down either. And BDing despite a negative OPK is most definately recommended :thumbup:

*minimoocow* - I'd google it! Just type in the exact name of your medicine and 'pregnancy'. I did that with some cough sweets I bought and it brought up an NHS site that told you if medicine are suitable for pregnancy. Hope you feel better soon, and that this is a sign of pregnancy!! :flower:

I didn't feel anything different compared to normal. My boobs are sore, but they always are after ov. Being full of cold and cough might be masking symptoms though.

*FeelsoBlessed* - that's a really lovely idea! Does that mean you're telling him today?!!

I'm getting slightly worried about my temperatures. They've been going down the past 2 days. It was very near the cover line today. BUT, I am just really really hoping it is because I've been sleeping very badly, not waking up at a set time, and having to breath through my mouth at night. I've read that so called 'mouth breathing' can lead to lower than normal temps. My low temperatures do correspond to 2 nights of mouth breathing. You can imagine it's worrying seeing that dip on my chart though. Tested this morning to re-assure myself and it was still a bit darker than yesterday's so hopefully that's a good sign (despite what that poas website says :haha:)

Who'd have thought this would be so bloody stressful!!! :wacko:


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Pusscat said:


> *FeelsoBlessed* - that's a really lovely idea! Does that mean you're telling him today?!!
> 
> I'm getting slightly worried about my temperatures. They've been going down the past 2 days. It was very near the cover line today. BUT, I am just really really hoping it is because I've been sleeping very badly, not waking up at a set time, and having to breath through my mouth at night. I've read that so called 'mouth breathing' can lead to lower than normal temps. My low temperatures do correspond to 2 nights of mouth breathing. You can imagine it's worrying seeing that dip on my chart though. Tested this morning to re-assure myself and it was still a bit darker than yesterday's so hopefully that's a good sign (despite what that poas website says :haha:)
> 
> Who'd have thought this would be so bloody stressful!!! :wacko:

It's mad isn't it! Glad you're starting to feel better. I'm sure your mom is going to be over the moon! I reckon your temp dips are due to your stuffy nose, I remember reading this somewhere!

I was hoping to hold out until NY day but I'm not sure! I'm such a nervous wreck! I'm feeling so so anxious. I'm feeling a little crampy today, off and on. Just makes me so worried since my MC started with cramping.

I'm going to try and chill out a bit! Not the first time I've told myself that I'm chilling out!!!


----------



## Pusscat

FeelSoBlessed said:


> Pusscat said:
> 
> 
> *FeelsoBlessed* - that's a really lovely idea! Does that mean you're telling him today?!!
> 
> I'm getting slightly worried about my temperatures. They've been going down the past 2 days. It was very near the cover line today. BUT, I am just really really hoping it is because I've been sleeping very badly, not waking up at a set time, and having to breath through my mouth at night. I've read that so called 'mouth breathing' can lead to lower than normal temps. My low temperatures do correspond to 2 nights of mouth breathing. You can imagine it's worrying seeing that dip on my chart though. Tested this morning to re-assure myself and it was still a bit darker than yesterday's so hopefully that's a good sign (despite what that poas website says :haha:)
> 
> Who'd have thought this would be so bloody stressful!!! :wacko:
> 
> It's mad isn't it! Glad you're starting to feel better. I'm sure your mom is going to be over the moon! I reckon your temp dips are due to your stuffy nose, I remember reading this somewhere!
> 
> I was hoping to hold out until NY day but I'm not sure! I'm such a nervous wreck! I'm feeling so so anxious. I'm feeling a little crampy today, off and on. Just makes me so worried since my MC started with cramping.
> 
> I'm going to try and chill out a bit! Not the first time I've told myself that I'm chilling out!!!Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs: I feel EXACTLY the same! I had some very mild back cramps last night and was terrified when I got up in the morning that I'd got my period. I was scared to get out of bed because I was so worried I'd see blood when I went to the loo :wacko:

Thank your for your reassurance about the temps

It sounds like you could really do with the support of DH so might be best to tell him sooner rather than later? By the sound of it it's going to be a relief once you do it, and you might wonder why you didn't do it earlier? Up to you though!

:crib: Let's do some positive thinking together (all of us on this thread!) and imagine holding our beautiful babies after a healthy 9 months :kiss:

Why aren't there more baby smilies on a pregnancy forum?!


----------



## smawfl

LOL yes definitely should be more pregnancy smileys!

Sending my big dose of positive vibes to the thread!!!

How many BFPs do we have already? 5 0r 6? How many girls on here anyway? Soooo loose track!!


----------



## smawfl

Also quick question.. with all the BDing, anyone else finding it difficult to keep track of CM?


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Loving the positivity pusscat and smawfl! Thank you guys!! I've just had a little rest and feeling a little better now! Sometimes don't know whether it's bloat/gas/twinges/stitch/cramps! Ha! Could be positive pregnancy feelings too I guess!!

Keeping track of cm? A tricky one! I think I noticed the ewcm because it was defo noticeable and different to his leftovers (oh dear - tmi or what)! Best time to tell was after a bath/shower if we hadn't BD since the night before. Not much help sorry. I know some people self check inside but I can't get the 'hand' of that! Oh dear... Lowering the tone! 
And to top it off... I used to get DH to describe the consistency... I'm going now! :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush:


----------



## smawfl

FeelSoBlessed said:


> Loving the positivity pusscat and smawfl! Thank you guys!! I've just had a little rest and feeling a little better now! Sometimes don't know whether it's bloat/gas/twinges/stitch/cramps! Ha! Could be positive pregnancy feelings too I guess!!
> 
> Keeping track of cm? A tricky one! I think I noticed the ewcm because it was defo noticeable and different to his leftovers (oh dear - tmi or what)! Best time to tell was after a bath/shower if we hadn't BD since the night before. Not much help sorry. I know some people self check inside but I can't get the 'hand' of that! Oh dear... Lowering the tone!
> And to top it off... I used to get DH to describe the consistency... I'm going now! :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush:

Hahah this TTC merlarkey is definitely TMI alert! Especially about CM!

I think the night after BD then it's a fairly good indication of my own CM.. Will have to keep checking.

Glad you're feeling better!!

How often do people use OPKs? I was planning on doing it every morning once I get up? Is that the best time?


----------



## seaweed eater

*smawfl* - Ah, ok ok, added the chart to my signature :lol: CONGRATS on your first POAS, that's a big moment! I'm so glad you are enjoying yourself and feeling positive. It is definitely fun to have a reason for more :sex: !

Symptoms? Don't get me started. :dohh: All the possible digestive ones, plus cramps (lower down, not stomach cramps) and a feeling of "pressure"...and (TMI warning) I really think my CM smells different, which according to a few sources can be a symptom! My temp increased this morning to higher than usual for me, although I've never actually continued temping through my LP in the past. OH, and possibly heartburn? I have never had it before but I have been feeling a burning feeling behind my sternum (though not in my throat as far as I can tell). I completely acknowledge that there are good alternate explanations for all of these (except maybe the cramps?) and that a lot of it could be purely in my head, but it's still got me thinking of testing a couple days early. Realistically I know the chances of getting a positive at 10 DPO (whether pregnant or not) are quite low, but...well...I'm crazy, what can I say.

To your question about CM, I don't feel like it was an issue for me but I could be wrong. After lying flat for half an hour after BD, I always actively tried to push out all the semen that was left -- TCOYF says to do this and I think it helped me. (All the sperm that are going to get in are already in half an hour later.) Also keep in mind that semen (and arousal fluid) will dry on your fingertip whereas CM will not.

And FINALLY, don't do the OPKs right when you get up. Supposedly the LH level is highest later in the day (unlike HCG I guess) so it's best to do it in the afternoon/evening to catch your surge.

*minimoocow* - DON'T count yourself out at 6 DPO!! If you look at the percentages of women who report having different symptoms, each of them is a pretty low percentage...and so many women say that they had no symptoms whatsoever. The symptoms don't matter at all, the only thing that matters is whether you're pregnant, and you could very well still be pregnant! In fact if we're both pregnant and I'm the only one with morning sickness, I'd rather be in _your_ shoes :lol:

*Pusscat* - :hugs: Sorry you are feeling worried. Breathing through your mouth will definitely mess up those temps. And *FeelSoBlessed* sorry about your cramps. FINGERS SUPER CROSSED for sticky beans for both of you...I'm hopeful that they both will be, and I can't wait to hear your updates! :happydance:

Love the positive vibes...lots of positivity and :hugs: and :dust: to all of you wonderful ladies!!


----------



## smawfl

seaweed eater said:


> *smawfl* - Ah, ok ok, added the chart to my signature :lol: CONGRATS on your first POAS, that's a big moment! I'm so glad you are enjoying yourself and feeling positive. It is definitely fun to have a reason for more :sex: !
> 
> Symptoms? Don't get me started. :dohh: All the possible digestive ones, plus cramps (lower down, not stomach cramps) and a feeling of "pressure"...and (TMI warning) I really think my CM smells different, which according to a few sources can be a symptom! My temp increased this morning to higher than usual for me, although I've never actually continued temping through my LP in the past. OH, and possibly heartburn? I have never had it before but I have been feeling a burning feeling behind my sternum (though not in my throat as far as I can tell). I completely acknowledge that there are good alternate explanations for all of these (except maybe the cramps?) and that a lot of it could be purely in my head, but it's still got me thinking of testing a couple days early. Realistically I know the chances of getting a positive at 10 DPO (whether pregnant or not) are quite low, but...well...I'm crazy, what can I say.
> 
> To your question about CM, I don't feel like it was an issue for me but I could be wrong. After lying flat for half an hour after BD, I always actively tried to push out all the semen that was left -- TCOYF says to do this and I think it helped me. (All the sperm that are going to get in are already in half an hour later.) Also keep in mind that semen (and arousal fluid) will dry on your fingertip whereas CM will not.
> 
> And FINALLY, don't do the OPKs right when you get up. Supposedly the LH level is highest later in the day (unlike HCG I guess) so it's best to do it in the afternoon/evening to catch your surge.

Heheh :happydance: loving the linky!! ;)

I have been lying flat for about 10 mins, anything more and I get bored and just want to fall asleep! I have to get up and push everything else out (TMI!) but not sure I should be. Is it safe to sleep with it in. I dont want to risk a UTI but also dont want to leak out while Im asleep!

OK will try and do the OPK tomorrow afternoon.. we shall see!


----------



## smawfl

PS seaweed.. the higher temps could be the start of a triphasic chart?


----------



## seaweed eater

I've had the same thought about UTIs, but fortunately I'm not prone to them (knock on wood) so I've been falling asleep with it in and haven't had any trouble.

I hope you're right about a triphasic chart...I took my temp just now out of curiosity, and it's 99.0, which is quite unusual for me since I rarely get a fever even when I feel sick. Of course, that could go with the digestive problems, but I don't feel _sick_ really...just...unable to digest food. :p Fingers crossed I suppose...not much else to be done at this point.


----------



## ds0910

Ok, tested first thing this morning and :bfp: !!! I am excited but very guarded at the moment with the previous mc and there are a couple things that are concerning me. I go to the dr Monday so I will be talking to him ALOT lol. DH is excited as well. After I showed him the test from this am he wrapped me in a big hug and got a big grin on his face! SO cute!

Gimgem- so sorry about the bfn. Still early though, so don't count yourself out just yet :thumbup:

Minimoocow- I have felt different (same as I did with my first pregnancy) but was psycing myself out and chalking it up to other stuff or it just being in my head. I've had implantation cramping quite a bit, kinda like a pinching feeling, some short bouts of nausea, heartburn, feeling bloated, face started breaking out, constipation, and my sleep went to sh*t. Last time I THOUGHT I had a sinus infection or cold which turned out to be pregnancy rhinitis so.....fingers crossed that might actually be what you have instead of a cold:winkwink: Don't worry too much about the symptoms though, like some of the others have said most women don't have any at all for a while:thumbup:

Pusscat- glad to hear you are feeling a little better:flower:

Feelsoblessed- what a sweet idea! IMO I think it's time you told DH. Sounds like you need his support right now and seems like it's stressing you out more trying to figure out the right time. That way you can both celebrate yall's BFP together:hugs: Your reply to the tracking CM question made me laugh lol, oh how embarrassed you "sounded":haha: 

Smawfl- I haven't noticed anything different as far as CM? Didn't the first time either?

Seaweed eater- sounds promising! Good Luck!

:dust: to everyone and lots of :hugs: Now if I could get some good sound :sleep: I will be doing good lol.


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: DS, so glad it was positive again! Yay!! :happydance:


----------



## Pusscat

CONGRATULATIONS DS! :hugs: Very very happy for you! 

Smawfl and seaweed - I thought triphasic when I looked at seaweed's chart too! Especially with the slight dip before the big rise. Hope it is! I'm no good at checking cm as I feel mine doesn't really change much. The only time i did notice it was on day of ov, and it was very noticable! And don't worry about going to the loo after bd. I used to get UTIs caused by not going. I think I only managed to wait about 10 mins before going all the times we bd-ed last cycle so it's not necessary to lie there for hours waiting for the :spermy: to swim up you!

It's about 5:30 am and I'm in the spare room with a cup of tea. I slept ok until 5 but then woke with massive coughing fit. And I got really really hot. Really hope i'm sleeping better by the time school starts.

I've decided to stop taking my temps as I can't see much point anymore and it's only stressing me out!


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Congrats Ds!!!! Wooo hoooo! :headspin: Fantastic news! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months. Just try and remain positive after your MC, I am trying to - otherwise it can really stress you out! 

Funny that I sounded embarrassed! I'm awfully crude to be honest - I just try and play it down by being polite! 

Pusscat, I suppose temping comes into the same category as repeatedly poas. Fingers are crossed we al have stickys and nothing to worry about! 

Continued :dust: to all! x


----------



## seaweed eater

Temp dropped a bit this morning, but not too much (and definitely not enough for AF, not that it's time for that yet). Being a crazy person, I decided to test this morning...BFN of course, but I was totally expecting that. I'm not too disappointed, just trying to be more realistic, though still somewhat convinced I am pregnant :lol:

Congrats on your new ticker Pusscat :happydance: So excited for all three of you with BFPs, please continue updating us!


----------



## minimoocow

ds0910 said:


> Minimoocow- I have felt different (same as I did with my first pregnancy) but was psycing myself out and chalking it up to other stuff or it just being in my head. I've had implantation cramping quite a bit, kinda like a pinching feeling, some short bouts of nausea, heartburn, feeling bloated, face started breaking out, constipation, and my sleep went to sh*t. Last time I THOUGHT I had a sinus infection or cold which turned out to be pregnancy rhinitis so.....fingers crossed that might actually be what you have instead of a cold:winkwink: Don't worry too much about the symptoms though, like some of the others have said most women don't have any at all for a while:thumbup:
> .

Maybe it is rhinitis - FX'd!!! I don't feel ill just really congested, my nose is running like crazy and I am coughing due to the congestion - proper hacking my guts up kind of thing though so if its a cold its a pretty bad one but no fever or sore throat etc and don't feel flu-ey symptoms, no aches/pains etc so who knows.

I am also symptom spotting like crazy - I def have more spots than usual both on my face and chest but could be too much chocolate over xmas or the fact that I have rubbed vicks all over my chest to help me breathe! :haha:

Also convinced myself by boobs are veiny . . . which they were as I'd just got out of a hot bath!

But really don't feel any different apart from this head cold so who knows - I guess time will tell.

I was having a bad day earlier so allowed myself to poas! Obviously negative as I'm only 7 dpo and used diluted urine at 12 noon!!!! :dohh:


----------



## smawfl

Hi Everyone!

*Seaweed *- I dug out my TCOYF and she said to push it out fairly soon after to make sure you can still clearly make out your own CM so I'll keep doing what I'm doing I think.
Hope your temps stay high!! Definitely too early to test, only a little while longer to wait!

*DS0910 *- YAY :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Congrats for the BFP!! Did you manage to get any sleep?

*Pussycat *- I've only ever had one UTI but that's as I've always made sure I go to the bathroom straight after :sex: I think I'll just lie there for a bit with my legs propped up and then pop to the bathroom as usual.:thumbup: 
How many tests have you taken? 

*Minimoocow *- when are you testing? 

I'm on CD 10.. my internet OPKs arrived today so just done one. Negative as I suspected but will continue using them and see. The Clear Blue one I did yesterday was just POAS, todays was a dip in a cup one! LOL not a fan of the dippy technique!! LOL

I think after tonight we will BD every night. Hopefully we will be covered! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Lots of :dust: and sticky vibes! And a few more positive ones thrown in!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## minimoocow

smawfl said:


> *Minimoocow *- when are you testing?

I'm gonna test on 1st Jan because it would be so good the get BFP on the 1st day of the year, but as that will only be DPO9 its a long shot even with early response test that says 5 days before period due date! So if negative I'll probably hold out until DPO12 and then test every day until either BFP or AF arrives. (I'm being realistic here - ideally I'd wait until AF a couple of days late but its never going to happen!)

My LP is normally 13 days but last 2 have been 10 and 12 so not sure what's been going on but hopefully this one will be ok.


----------



## smawfl

minimoocow said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> *Minimoocow *- when are you testing?
> 
> I'm gonna test on 1st Jan because it would be so good the get BFP on the 1st day of the year, but as that will only be DPO9 its a long shot even with early response test that says 5 days before period due date! So if negative I'll probably hold out until DPO12 and then test every day until either BFP or AF arrives. (I'm being realistic here - ideally I'd wait until AF a couple of days late but its never going to happen!)
> 
> My LP is normally 13 days but last 2 have been 10 and 12 so not sure what's been going on but hopefully this one will be ok.Click to expand...

Cool, lots of dust! :dust:


----------



## Bambi1985

Congratulations ds!


----------



## Pusscat

Smawfl - I've done... 6 tests, I think! 3 were First Response and 3 internet cheapies. The 3 First Response show a good progression :happydance: Will post photo if people want to see? Fingers crossed for a positive opk soon! 

Minimoocow - I agree a first of Jan bfp would be lovely! Some may say even better than a boxing day bfp :winkwink: Lots of good luck being sent your way.

Seaweed - sorry for your bfn but glad you're not upset about it. Hope that second line appears for you soon.

I've decided to ask my mum to come over this weekend for a New Years lunch. I'm actually quite nervous about it! She'll have definite proof that I've had sex :blush:!!


----------



## smawfl

Pusscat said:


> Smawfl - I've done... 6 tests, I think! 3 were First Response and 3 internet cheapies. The 3 First Response show a good progression :happydance: Will post photo if people want to see? Fingers crossed for a positive opk soon!
> 
> Minimoocow - I agree a first of Jan bfp would be lovely! Some may say even better than a boxing day bfp :winkwink: Lots of good luck being sent your way.
> 
> Seaweed - sorry for your bfn but glad you're not upset about it. Hope that second line appears for you soon.
> 
> I've decided to ask my mum to come over this weekend for a New Years lunch. I'm actually quite nervous about it! She'll have definite proof that I've had sex :blush:!!

LOL at your mum knowing you've had :sex: I feel a bit weird about it too! Hehe

I bought some tests when they were on offer, got two First Response and 2 Digital Clear Blue ones, very excited to use them!! :happydance::happydance:

Yes please post your pics!! I want to see!!:thumbup:


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl said:


> Pusscat said:
> 
> 
> Smawfl - I've done... 6 tests, I think! 3 were First Response and 3 internet cheapies. The 3 First Response show a good progression :happydance: Will post photo if people want to see? Fingers crossed for a positive opk soon!
> 
> Minimoocow - I agree a first of Jan bfp would be lovely! Some may say even better than a boxing day bfp :winkwink: Lots of good luck being sent your way.
> 
> Seaweed - sorry for your bfn but glad you're not upset about it. Hope that second line appears for you soon.
> 
> I've decided to ask my mum to come over this weekend for a New Years lunch. I'm actually quite nervous about it! She'll have definite proof that I've had sex :blush:!!
> 
> LOL at your mum knowing you've had :sex: I feel a bit weird about it too! Hehe
> 
> I bought some tests when they were on offer, got two First Response and 2 Digital Clear Blue ones, very excited to use them!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Yes please post your pics!! I want to see!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

*First Response Early Results Tests*
​


*Internet Cheapy Tests​*
​
The ICs were from 27/12/11 and 28/12/11 with the top one being the 27th. The one I did on the 26th was negative so I didn't keep it. You can really see the value of getting the FRERs. So much more clear and reactive. :cloud9:

I think my ticker's wrong. I think I'm only about 4 weeks. I've got really confused about it as lots of websites give different answers. Is it right to add 2 weeks to your day of ov and then count the weeks after? So many sites just calculate from the last menstrual period but I want to know from conception. :dohh:


----------



## smawfl

Fab tests!

Dont forget next year is a leap year so your EDD will be one day earlier?!


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl said:


> Fab tests!
> 
> Dont forget next year is a leap year so your EDD will be one day earlier?!

I'd not taken that into consideration! Another thing to confuse me! :dohh:


----------



## gaiagirl

OK so I am finally back from holidays and settled in/unpacked! Whew! What a crazy busy trip...I almost feel like I need a vacation to recover, LOL.

I am so excited for all the ladies who are now expecting and I really hope everyone sticks around! 

SO excited to finally be TTC! I am undecided between these two TTC tickers...which do you guys like better? 

So...New Year's Eve tomorrow. I am so early in my cycle I feel OK about having a few drinks. How does everyone else (the non-pregnant ladies of course) feel about it?

I also just saw that our peak BD time will be when we are away with friends for DH's 30th birthday ski trip...which is a little unfortunate because I have never really felt as comfortable in a house full of other people! My estimated O date is Jan 14th and we will be there the 13-15, so I think we will BD the 12th at home and then the 14th on the trip :thumbup: We will see how it goes!

What is everyone doing for New Year's? We are just having drinks and appies at a friend's place :friends:


----------



## gimgem

that is a lovely pic pusscat!! :thumbup:

af due today, still not here though :shrug: not holding much hope she stays away :cry:

glad u had a nice vacation :):)

just having a movie night with the dh for NYE :)


----------



## seaweed eater

Happy NYE to everyone!! How are we all doing?

Gaiagirl, I think I like the ticker from thebump better, but I like them both! But more importantly: why do they say you are ovulating on different days? Just wanted to call your attention to that in case it means that they calculate differently based on the data you put in.

:hugs: Gimgem...fingers crossed for you! I'm sorry you are not feeling positive about this cycle. Remember to be kind to yourself and have a happy NYE whether you get a BFP, or AF, or nothing.

AFM, I made a decision today to think of myself as pregnant until proven otherwise! :lol: Despite two BFNs, I'm completely convinced that I'm pregnant. Today is 9 DPO -- or even 8 if FF and I are wrong and I actually ovulated on the other possible day. I know that every day I test negative slightly lowers the probability that I am actually pregnant, but that since it's so early things could still go either way. I've been having trouble knowing how to process such probabilistic information, so I've basically decided not to! If I get my period, then I'll deal with the disappointment (and, more than that, the fact that my body somehow produced all these crazy symptoms, which would be incredibly confusing). But until then, I truly believe I am pregnant and will continue believing it despite negative tests.

This makes me feel like a crazy person, but it's also reassuring at the moment! So I still hope to join those of you with BFPs in the next few days! Fingers crossed.

For NYE, we're going to a party hosted by a guy from my husband's work who lives in the city where we are staying. I have been getting tired early every night so I don't know how long I'll last, but hopefully it will be fun!


----------



## gimgem

:hugs: seaweed eater, that's a really good attitude to have Hun! 
See its not so much being negative, it's just not getting false hopes? :shrug: just feel that if I got carried away with af being a day late, what would I be like if she turns up? 

Anyway, I wish everyone a very healthy and happy new year :happydance::hugs::thumbup:


----------



## seaweed eater

Got my :bfp: this morning! :happydance: it's a relief and totally surreal at the same time. Had a pretty miserable night last night so I'm glad I will have happy memories of this New Year's after all :lol:

How is 2012 treating the rest of you so far? Lots of :dust: to all!!


----------



## minimoocow

Happy new year to all and congrats to seaweed eater! (Am I the only one left without a BFP?!!!!)

Anyway, was going to test this am but urine seemed really diluted (Prob due to the water I'd been slurping all night to stop me coughing!) so didn't want to waste the FR test so did an IC - BFN! 

I have cramps today and rather large boobies but could just be AF on her way :-( But, Seaweed eater if its ok I'm going to use your philiosophy and think myself pregnant! 

Still have rubbish cold today but all relatives now gone home so I have a day to chill out before I have to be back at work.

Hope everyone else is having a good start to 2012!
xxx


----------



## minimoocow

PS Not sure if this works but check out my chart (if the link works!):

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/36508e


What do you ladies think are my chances?

PS . . . think I need to add a sig and a ticker!!!


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: Thank you, minimoocow! I don't think I was very good at implementing my philosophy, but I do think it was a good idea in theory :lol: so I would encourage you to stay positive! Your chart looks good to me actually, possibly triphasic. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## gaiagirl

Wow! Congrats seaweed :) that's awesome!!! Your philosophy was very powerful! I think I'll try it during my 2ww (or really 10 day wait haha).

This is such a crazy lucky thread I can't believe it! I really hope it stays active until we are all over in the first tri forum (or wherever we can meet up again)!

Minimoocow - I think your chart really does look promising and you are definitely still in!!!

AFM - I had a good NYE but I feel a bit guilty because I had several drinks. I was on CD 4 so in reality the follicle has not even developed yet but still! I also feel bad because my DH and I have a tradition which is not too healthy. We NEVER eat fast food (burgers, fries etc) except we allow ourselves one day a year...New Years Day! So I had two McDonalds cheeseburgers on the way home last night and will probably have another before the 1st is over! Eeek! At least I am getting these terrible things out of my system right?

I think in the next 10 days I am going to have some sushi, deli meat and soft cheese too! And then of course whenever AF shows up I will likely console myself with wine and cheese and sushi ;)


----------



## Pusscat

Congratulations seaweed! :happydance::happydance: :hugs: Your strategy worked! How did you feel when you saw the BFP? Were you not as shocked as you thought you might be? I wasn't when I got mine, I think I must have known subconsciously! 

minimoocow - hope you feel better after a good rest. Sleep really is the best medicine. Although if your cold is anything like mine it'll be difficult to sleep because of all the coughing and blocked nose :nope: I think your chart is possibly tri-phasic :thumbup: Fingers crossed for you!!

gaiagirl - I'll be staying put for as long as everyone else is here! I've joined a 'Due in September' thread but it just doesn't seem the same. At the moment it's all mostly introductions so maybe in a months time it'll be a bit better once some conversations get going. I like this thread because there's not too many people and you're all so friendly :hugs: Don't worry about a little indulgence whilst TTC. It's more the 2ww/10 day wait that you should be careful in. The one good thing about having a short LP is there's a shorter wait!! 

AFM - I told my mum today!!! :happydance: I invited her over for a New Years lunch. It was actually really difficult to spit it out! I was just sitting there thinking how do I tell my mum I'm pregnant!! I wasn't really listening to anything she was saying! So I decided to go upstairs and get one of my pregnancy tests and take it down to show her. I took it downstairs and said "I've got something I want to show you because I don't know how to say it", then handed her the test. She didn't cry and I can't really remember what she said because I just started crying at that point! I've not cried about it up until then. It made it all very real! Then we had a chat about how I'm feeling and when it's due. It was really nice to talk to her about it :kiss:

We had planned on phoning DH's parents and my dad this evening but I'm too emotionally drained so I think we'll do it tomorrow!


----------



## Shh

Congratulations Seaweed!! Thats awesome!

I'm CD 4 I think (I spotted for a few days before getting AF properly), started to temp - thank you for the recommendations, I got one from Boots, but also got the Babymad one on the way too (I ordered some ov tests etc from Amazon, so thought I may as well get one that was designed for the purpose!). I'm quite relieved I'm early on in my cycle because my little girl has had a stomach bug for the last couple of days - its the first time she's really been ill and it was a bit scary! So I'm just waiting for the inevitable - I'm sure to get it too! (So my NYE was clearing up sick!).

Thank you all for sticking around and popping in after you've got your BFPs, long may the luck continue in this thread!!

Right, must go as she's whining bless her.


----------



## HanyouMama

So many :bfp:'s! My Goodness! This truly is a lucky thread!


----------



## smawfl

Happy New Year Decemberists! This year is going to be our year!!

Congrats Seaweed!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Definitely a lucky thread!!

:thumbup::thumbup:

Minimoo - could potentially me a T chart! ADD your ticker and linky in your sig!! :thumbup:

AFM OV is in it's way, although OPKs are neg at the mo..BDing every night me thinks!


----------



## seaweed eater

This HAS been an extremely lucky thread and I feel blessed to have been part of it! :happydance: I would definitely like to stick around if you will still have me...not heading over to first tri just yet, want a few more :bfp:s under my belt and a few more days to pass first.



gaiagirl said:


> Wow! Congrats seaweed :) that's awesome!!! Your philosophy was very powerful! I think I'll try it during my 2ww (or really 10 day wait haha).

:hugs: Thank you!! It's hard (at least it was for me) to stay positive all the time in the face of those darn white :bfn:s, but I think it was the right call, because the negatives don't really mean anything. Nothing at all! They just mean you haven't gotten a positive YET. Only AF means you're not pregnant.




gaiagirl said:


> AFM - I had a good NYE but I feel a bit guilty because I had several drinks. I was on CD 4 so in reality the follicle has not even developed yet but still! I also feel bad because my DH and I have a tradition which is not too healthy. We NEVER eat fast food (burgers, fries etc) except we allow ourselves one day a year...New Years Day! So I had two McDonalds cheeseburgers on the way home last night and will probably have another before the 1st is over! Eeek! At least I am getting these terrible things out of my system right?
> 
> I think in the next 10 days I am going to have some sushi, deli meat and soft cheese too! And then of course whenever AF shows up I will likely console myself with wine and cheese and sushi ;)

I think there is absolutely nothing to worry about at this point...as you said, you're not even close to ovulation. And yes, please eat some nice blue cheese for me!



Pusscat said:


> Congratulations seaweed! :happydance::happydance: :hugs: Your strategy worked! How did you feel when you saw the BFP? Were you not as shocked as you thought you might be? I wasn't when I got mine, I think I must have known subconsciously!

:hugs: Thank you dear! :lol: I don't think I was shocked, no. I was rather surprised to see the line show up slowly -- after staring at the test for a few minutes I'd decided that I'd just have to wait until tomorrow to know for sure, and then suddenly there the line was! I definitely felt relief, and that it confirmed what I already felt pretty certain about. It also felt pretty surreal at first but I think I'm getting used to it! Just hope it sticks!!



Pusscat said:


> AFM - I told my mum today!!! :happydance: I invited her over for a New Years lunch. It was actually really difficult to spit it out! I was just sitting there thinking how do I tell my mum I'm pregnant!! I wasn't really listening to anything she was saying! So I decided to go upstairs and get one of my pregnancy tests and take it down to show her. I took it downstairs and said "I've got something I want to show you because I don't know how to say it", then handed her the test. She didn't cry and I can't really remember what she said because I just started crying at that point! I've not cried about it up until then. It made it all very real! Then we had a chat about how I'm feeling and when it's due. It was really nice to talk to her about it :kiss:

Oh I'm sooo glad you had a nice time with your mum! That's so heartwarming. I think if I get another positive tomorrow I'll send my parents an email...it doesn't feel the most festive, but I think my mother will be shocked (she tends not to see this sort of stuff coming for some reason and sometimes says hurtful things because she is so surprised, but then warms up to it very quickly) and I'd like to let it sink in before I talk to her. My parents are both dying for grandchildren, and this will be their first (assuming all goes well of course), so I know they'll be over the moon, but it might take time.



Shh said:


> Congratulations Seaweed!! Thats awesome!
> 
> I'm CD 4 I think (I spotted for a few days before getting AF properly), started to temp - thank you for the recommendations, I got one from Boots, but also got the Babymad one on the way too (I ordered some ov tests etc from Amazon, so thought I may as well get one that was designed for the purpose!). I'm quite relieved I'm early on in my cycle because my little girl has had a stomach bug for the last couple of days - its the first time she's really been ill and it was a bit scary! So I'm just waiting for the inevitable - I'm sure to get it too! (So my NYE was clearing up sick!).

:hugs: Thank you!! And if getting sick really is inevitable then I hope at least the bug moves through your family fast and painlessly and you are all back to 100% soon! Looking forward to seeing how your chart develops.


----------



## smawfl

Quick questions girlies!

I've got some internet cheapy OPK tests, I think they are One Step.

How long do you wait for a result? Instructions say a positive usually comes up straight away. Has that always been the case for you?


----------



## seaweed eater

Yes, I think mine have generally come up within a minute or two. Happy to look at photos if you are unsure of a result!


----------



## smawfl

seaweed eater said:


> Yes, I think mine have generally come up within a minute or two. Happy to look at photos if you are unsure of a result!

Thanks hun, yeah definitely nothing there after about 5 mins so i give up!

hoping for the positive tomorrow? what do you think?


----------



## Pusscat

If it's positive it'll come up within a minute. It should be fairly obvious, especially if you've had a few negatives the days before


----------



## seaweed eater

Nothing at all? I hope you get a positive tomorrow...I know a lot of people's get progressively darker lines as they approach ovulation, but everyone is different!


----------



## smawfl

Yep nothing, I've been using the IC's in the afternoon and Clear Blue digitals in the morning. Hoping for the smiley face tomorrow!!


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

seaweed eater said:


> Got my :bfp: this morning! :happydance: it's a relief and totally surreal at the same time. Had a pretty miserable night last night so I'm glad I will have happy memories of this New Year's after all :lol:
> 
> How is 2012 treating the rest of you so far? Lots of :dust: to all!!

Woooohoooo! Seaweed eater... Congratulations! That's brilliant news! 



minimoocow said:


> Happy new year to all and congrats to seaweed eater! (Am I the only one left without a BFP?!!!!)
> 
> Anyway, was going to test this am but urine seemed really diluted (Prob due to the water I'd been slurping all night to stop me coughing!) so didn't want to waste the FR test so did an IC - BFN!
> 
> I have cramps today and rather large boobies but could just be AF on her way :-( But, Seaweed eater if its ok I'm going to use your philiosophy and think myself pregnant!
> 
> Still have rubbish cold today but all relatives now gone home so I have a day to chill out before I have to be back at work.
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a good start to 2012!
> xxx

Minimoocow - Keeping my fingers crossed and lots of baby dust that you get your bfp and AF stays away! Hope you feel better soon too!



Pusscat said:


> Congratulations seaweed! :happydance::happydance: :hugs: Your strategy worked! How did you feel when you saw the BFP? Were you not as shocked as you thought you might be? I wasn't when I got mine, I think I must have known subconsciously!
> 
> minimoocow - hope you feel better after a good rest. Sleep really is the best medicine. Although if your cold is anything like mine it'll be difficult to sleep because of all the coughing and blocked nose :nope: I think your chart is possibly tri-phasic :thumbup: Fingers crossed for you!!
> 
> gaiagirl - I'll be staying put for as long as everyone else is here! I've joined a 'Due in September' thread but it just doesn't seem the same. At the moment it's all mostly introductions so maybe in a months time it'll be a bit better once some conversations get going. I like this thread because there's not too many people and you're all so friendly :hugs: Don't worry about a little indulgence whilst TTC. It's more the 2ww/10 day wait that you should be careful in. The one good thing about having a short LP is there's a shorter wait!!
> 
> AFM - I told my mum today!!! :happydance: I invited her over for a New Years lunch. It was actually really difficult to spit it out! I was just sitting there thinking how do I tell my mum I'm pregnant!! I wasn't really listening to anything she was saying! So I decided to go upstairs and get one of my pregnancy tests and take it down to show her. I took it downstairs and said "I've got something I want to show you because I don't know how to say it", then handed her the test. She didn't cry and I can't really remember what she said because I just started crying at that point! I've not cried about it up until then. It made it all very real! Then we had a chat about how I'm feeling and when it's due. It was really nice to talk to her about it :kiss:
> 
> We had planned on phoning DH's parents and my dad this evening but I'm too emotionally drained so I think we'll do it tomorrow!

Pusscat - congrats on telling your mom! I remember telling mine when I was pregnant before my mc and I just barled - and my mom joined in! Can't wait to tell her!

We will have to set up our own first tri... 'Decemberists sticking together' thread!



smawfl said:


> Yep nothing, I've been using the IC's in the afternoon and Clear Blue digitals in the morning. Hoping for the smiley face tomorrow!!

Smawfl - good luck on getting the smiley face... Meanwhile, enjoy the deed doing!

AFM! Had surprise bday for DH on NYE! It was just so ace! Still trying to recover! I done well at avoiding the alcoholic beverages and anyone realising!

Today, I gave him his bday card and a pressie... A newborn hat saying 'I love daddy' with a positive of test inside... An IC!!!!!!! I think I got a bit excited doing my digi! You poas for 5 secs or... Dip for 20 secs... I didn't read the instructions and dipped for 5 secs!! Silly me!!! An error sign (a book) came up! 

Anyway - DH was overwhelmed. He said its been a birthday full of surprises and he couldn't have wished for anything better! He gave me a big hug and kissed my tummy! Such a sweetie! Such a weight lifted that he knows!

Will get another digi tomorrow and consider setting up a ticker! All seems very real now! Thinking of getting an - 'I love my grandma' bibs to tell our moms this week! Will keep it between just us until 12 weeks - hope and prey I get there this time! 

Sticky vibes to fellow BFPs... Dust to TTCs. And happy 2012... Wishing it's a good one for all! x


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: Thank you FSB! Sticky vibes to you as well. So great to hear things went well with your DH!! I'm sure he's over the moon, AND that you're feeling much better now that you can talk about it with him!

And we should definitely start that thread. This has been a great group and I can't wait for the rest of us to get :bfp:s! Let me know if someone starts it.


----------



## smawfl

I agree, the thread name sounds fab!!! I hope it wont be too long until we can all go over!


----------



## Pusscat

Feelsoblessed - that's lovely how your DH reacted! You sound a lot more positive and happy now that you've told him! Sounds like it was worth the wait though.

Agree about a new thread but maybe not just yet, feel we need a few more BFPs before we set up camp elsewhere. So tonnes of :dust: to all those ttc.

Does anyone know where Emily had gone? Been a couple of weeks since she was on here.


----------



## gaiagirl

Smawfl - before my positive I had a few light lines for about two days. They showed up within about a minute, but weren't very dark. My positive showed up within a minute as well and was really dark! It pretty much developed at the same rate as the control. 

I agree about a new thread...but not quite yet! Let's wait a little longer :)

I am excited to get my BFP and tell my DH, but I doubt I'll last longer than several hours! I won't be able to contain it :):):)

Also, I am much more excited to share the news with friends than with my parents...is that crazy? I feel kinda bad about that but for some reason...I just get more stressed thinking about telling my parents! Silly but true...


----------



## seaweed eater

gaiagirl said:


> Also, I am much more excited to share the news with friends than with my parents...is that crazy? I feel kinda bad about that but for some reason...I just get more stressed thinking about telling my parents! Silly but true...

I feel exactly the same way! Maybe part of it is that our parents have more "ownership" in a way since it is their grandchild...they have their own needs and desires and wishes too, whereas our friends (in general I assume) are mostly going to be positive and supportive. Does that resonate with you at all?

Absolutely agree with keeping this group here for the moment! Can't wait for more updates from you ladies!


----------



## gaiagirl

Absolutely seaweed! I think it's because of their level of involvement and also the fact that they always have an opinion or feel like they are somehow involved in making decisions about my life! Lol, parents! Can't wait to be one :)


----------



## seaweed eater

gaiagirl said:


> Lol, parents! Can't wait to be one :)

:lol: I know, I've had this thought often while TTC!


----------



## ke29

A huge congratulations to all the new BFPs! Im due AF on Friday, ive ordered some first response tests on Amazon and have decided to test on Thursday! (cant wait any longer!). I 'feel' pregnant. If I get a BFN then im going to get some ov test strips next time. Im trying to stay relaxed about it all but my mum asks me every time I see her 'when are you having another?' and now the same 2 women at work that were pregnant with me the first time round have both announced they are pregnant. This is stressing me out as 1 of them keeps saying 'you'll have to talk DH into having another'. I havent told her we are already trying as its none of her business but how rude of her to think just because she's pregnant I am going rush out and start dtd!! Honestly!?


----------



## gimgem

Congratulations in all bfps!! Yay!!!! Still have no af. Too nervous to test though....


----------



## smawfl

gimgem said:


> Congratulations in all bfps!! Yay!!!! Still have no af. Too nervous to test though....

Ah hugs! How many dpo are you? 

Go for it hun,we are all here for you either way! Xxx


----------



## gimgem

Er this would be 16dpo :0, af was due 2 days ago still no signs of her.


----------



## smawfl

I *think*I got a positive very faint OPK last night! Coupled with ewcm so I'm ready to rock!

BD last night so more to come! :sex:

Is there a way of uploading a pic of my opk from my phone?


----------



## smawfl

gimgem said:


> Er this would be 16dpo :0, af was due 2 days ago still no signs of her.

What dpo did you test? Have you ever been this late?
Could be stress delaying AF or maybe its a lovely surprise waiting for you.:flower::hugs::shrug::happydance:


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: Fingers crossed for you gimgem!! Being late is a really good sign if you know when you ovulated...remember that negative tests mean absolutely nothing. Only AF can tell you that you're not pregnant!

:hugs: How exciting, ke29!! I hope that feeling pregnant is a good sign. I know it's not a perfect predictor but I'm sure that in a lot of cases the feeling turns out to be true. And yes, I can't believe how rude some people are about this stuff...makes me glad we haven't told almost anyone that we were TTC, and a bit worried for when we give people the news :wacko: but what can you do I suppose!

Really looking forward to hearing both of your test results! :dust:

:happydance: Smawfl, congrats on the EWCM!! As for the OPK, if you're using the kind with two lines, remember that it's different from a HPT -- to be positive the test needs to be at least as dark as the control, not just there at all. You can upload a pic straight from your computer by going into the advanced reply mode ("Go Advanced") and then clicking on the paper clip button toward the top. I didn't know that until yesterday either! Anyway, EWCM is great (not often lucky enough to have any myself)...enjoy your :sex: !

AFM, a nice positive HPT again this morning :yipee: Not impressively dark, but darker than yesterday and quite clear. I feel a bit as though my urine has become magical! :lol: So glad I didn't completely imagine yesterday's, because I certainly feel pregnant! Now to write to my parents about it... :shock:


----------



## minimoocow

So started feeling really crampy last night and a bit gassy . . . pretended I couldn't smell them as my nose still bunged up lol!!!

Woke up this morning with sore boobs, still crampy and EWCM and feeling a bit nauseous and hungry (v mildly!). So not sure if I'm still in or AF is on the way. Going to think positive for now despite another BFN this morning. Is it possible that I could have implanted last night when the cramping started (so late 9DPO?) and therefore not enough hcg for the tests yet? I might leave another test until I am officially late as its so depressing get a BFN every day when I know its a long shot anyway!!!


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: Minimoocow, I read yesterday that 80% of embryos implant between 8-10 DPO (you wouldn't know it by reading these forms, would you? :wacko:), so 9 is not late at all. You are definitely still in! And I feel that thinking positive is the only way to stay remotely sane through this crazy process, _especially_ if you have a limited number of tests. Remind me, when do you expect your period? Fingers crossed!! :dust:


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

gimgem said:


> Er this would be 16dpo :0, af was due 2 days ago still no signs of her.

gimgem... I think you need to :test: We are all wishing you lots of luck! Hope AF stays away!



smawfl said:


> I *think*I got a positive very faint OPK last night! Coupled with ewcm so I'm ready to rock!
> 
> BD last night so more to come! :sex:
> 
> Is there a way of uploading a pic of my opk from my phone?

Smawfl - I'm not sure about uploading from a phone but... :happydance: for the ewcm! 



minimoocow said:


> So started feeling really crampy last night and a bit gassy . . . pretended I couldn't smell them as my nose still bunged up lol!!!
> 
> Woke up this morning with sore boobs, still crampy and EWCM and feeling a bit nauseous and hungry (v mildly!). So not sure if I'm still in or AF is on the way. Going to think positive for now despite another BFN this morning. Is it possible that I could have implanted last night when the cramping started (so late 9DPO?) and therefore not enough hcg for the tests yet? I might leave another test until I am officially late as its so depressing get a BFN every day when I know its a long shot anyway!!!

Minimoocow - I've read so many threads where women do not get :bfp:s until one-two weeks after AF was due. It really does seem quite common so don't write it off just yet! 
Re implantation - I've just read this...
Implantation happens when the fertilized egg, the blastocyst at this time, a cluster of tiny cells, smaller than the head of a pin, has completed its travel through the fallopian tube and attaches to the lining of the uterus. It is at that time when you first experience *the earliest possible signs of pregnancy. Implantation can happen between 6-12 days after ovulation with an average of about 9 days. https://www.babymed.com/earliest-pregnancy-symptoms
Stay positive!!!!!

Have a good day all :flower:


----------



## smawfl

OK I've just had another faint line.. does that mean a negative OPK then??

The first is last night, don't think you can see much. The second is just now:

Do I have to wait for the line to be the same colour as the Control line then for it to be positive?
 



Attached Files:







010112.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 6









020112.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## smawfl

seaweed eater said:


> :hugs: Fingers crossed for you gimgem!! Being late is a really good sign if you know when you ovulated...remember that negative tests mean absolutely nothing. Only AF can tell you that you're not pregnant!
> 
> :hugs: How exciting, ke29!! I hope that feeling pregnant is a good sign. I know it's not a perfect predictor but I'm sure that in a lot of cases the feeling turns out to be true. And yes, I can't believe how rude some people are about this stuff...makes me glad we haven't told almost anyone that we were TTC, and a bit worried for when we give people the news :wacko: but what can you do I suppose!
> 
> Really looking forward to hearing both of your test results! :dust:
> 
> :happydance: Smawfl, congrats on the EWCM!! As for the OPK, if you're using the kind with two lines, remember that it's different from a HPT -- to be positive the test needs to be at least as dark as the control, not just there at all. You can upload a pic straight from your computer by going into the advanced reply mode ("Go Advanced") and then clicking on the paper clip button toward the top. I didn't know that until yesterday either! Anyway, EWCM is great (not often lucky enough to have any myself)...enjoy your :sex: !
> 
> AFM, a nice positive HPT again this morning :yipee: Not impressively dark, but darker than yesterday and quite clear. I feel a bit as though my urine has become magical! :lol: So glad I didn't completely imagine yesterday's, because I certainly feel pregnant! Now to write to my parents about it... :shock:

Thanks Seaweed! Just manage to use the paperclip to upload!! :)

Congrats on your BFP!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## smawfl

minimoocow said:


> So started feeling really crampy last night and a bit gassy . . . pretended I couldn't smell them as my nose still bunged up lol!!!
> 
> Woke up this morning with sore boobs, still crampy and EWCM and feeling a bit nauseous and hungry (v mildly!). So not sure if I'm still in or AF is on the way. Going to think positive for now despite another BFN this morning. Is it possible that I could have implanted last night when the cramping started (so late 9DPO?) and therefore not enough hcg for the tests yet? I might leave another test until I am officially late as its so depressing get a BFN every day when I know its a long shot anyway!!!

Sounding promising!! Good luck!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## seaweed eater

smawfl said:


> Do I have to wait for the line to be the same colour as the Control line then for it to be positive?

Yes, those are both negative. Moving in the right direction though! :happydance: FF has a helpful gallery of positive and negative photos in case you'd like to see some other examples.


----------



## smawfl

seaweed eater said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> Do I have to wait for the line to be the same colour as the Control line then for it to be positive?
> 
> Yes, those are both negative. Moving in the right direction though! :happydance: FF has a helpful gallery of positive and negative photos in case you'd like to see some other examples.Click to expand...


Thanks for looking Seaweed..!! :flower::flower: I'll change my FF then LOL :thumbup:

Forgot to say I did a digital clear blue test this morning and that wasn't a smiley face so I think I trust that one more than the IC's to be honest, but excited to see it turn! :happydance:


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl - definitely getting towards positive but not there yet! My positive wasn't quite as dark as the control but very nearly. Probably if I'd tested a few hours later it would have been. Hopefully you should see the line get gradually darker and coupled with obsering CM you should get a good idea of when you ov! Good luck!

Minimoocow - those all sound like positive symptoms. I'd say my top 2 symptoms have been achy boobs (just on the sides!) and feeling hungry all the time. I've been pretty tired as well but think that's mainly due to my head being bunged up with snot! I've also had some crampy back pains that seem to come on in the evening.

Seaweed - yay for the positive today :happydance: Hurray for the magic wee! Have you emailed your parents? Hope it wasn't too difficult.


----------



## smawfl

Pusscat said:


> smawfl - definitely getting towards positive but not there yet! My positive wasn't quite as dark as the control but very nearly. Probably if I'd tested a few hours later it would have been. Hopefully you should see the line get gradually darker and coupled with obsering CM you should get a good idea of when you ov! Good luck!

Thanks Pussycat.. still on holiday from work and its making me want to OPK test again... oh dear I think I'm becoming a POAS addict LOL

Will maybe do another one tonight and see if it's darker!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## gaiagirl

Everytime I log on to this thread now there is something exciting going on! Love it!

Gimgem, I am so impressed that you have held out on testing! I would never last that long! But I do think it may be time...lol.

Minimoo, you are definitely still in! 9 DPO is not late at all...although I hope that any implantation for me happens on days 6,7,8 because I always get AF 10DPO :dohh: 

Smawfl - Yup, those are definitely negative. Mine started that way but within 2 days were definitely positive so the change can happen pretty fast! 

AFM - We BD last night for the first time with no protection! I am on CD5 I think so definitely not effective by any means...but quite exciting to be taking that step! Also very cool to take that step on Jan 1 :thumbup:

10 days from now it will actually count and I am SO excited!!!

On the downside...today is the last day of vacation and I am SO bummed :nope: I am not ready to go back to work!


----------



## smawfl

gaiagirl said:


> Everytime I log on to this thread now there is something exciting going on! Love it!
> 
> Gimgem, I am so impressed that you have held out on testing! I would never last that long! But I do think it may be time...lol.
> 
> Minimoo, you are definitely still in! 9 DPO is not late at all...although I hope that any implantation for me happens on days 6,7,8 because I always get AF 10DPO :dohh:
> 
> Smawfl - Yup, those are definitely negative. Mine started that way but within 2 days were definitely positive so the change can happen pretty fast!
> 
> AFM - We BD last night for the first time with no protection! I am on CD5 I think so definitely not effective by any means...but quite exciting to be taking that step! Also very cool to take that step on Jan 1 :thumbup:
> 
> 10 days from now it will actually count and I am SO excited!!!
> 
> On the downside...today is the last day of vacation and I am SO bummed :nope: I am not ready to go back to work!

Woohoo yay exciting for you! :happydance::happydance: It's fab BDing with out protection, have to say we are finding it fab :thumbup:

I know what you mean about being bummed about last day off work, I feel the same but I've got my hol in a week so looking forward to that! Dont feel ready for it though, wanting OV to happen so hopefully catch and then relax on hol! although the 2WW is probably the least relaxing thing to happen while on hol! FX!


----------



## smawfl

I wondered where Emily disappeared to as well.. also Nightdaze? Come back girls!


----------



## gaiagirl

smawfl said:


> I wondered where Emily disappeared to as well.. also Nightdaze? Come back girls!

Yes! Agreed! Where are they? :nope:


----------



## minimoocow

gaiagirl said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> I wondered where Emily disappeared to as well.. also Nightdaze? Come back girls!
> 
> Yes! Agreed! Where are they? :nope:Click to expand...

Maybe just busy with the festivities? But agree - partying is over - come back and update us!

Back to work for me tomorrow. I think I'm now going to wait and see how it goes and if AF doesn't show before Sat I'll test again then although I am 50/50 . . . bloody hormones - why are early Preg symptoms the same as PMS?!

Gaiagirl . . . welcome to the mad house (Only 33 days ago I thought I'd just wait and see what happened - you'll be peeing on sticks like a crazy women soon!!!)

Talking of which smawfl - last month I got negative (nothing there), then neg (v faint), neg (still faint but darker) then positive (not quite the same colour as urine v diluted despite holding it for 3 hours and not drinking!!!) so it can all change in 48 hours - stick with it!


----------



## seaweed eater

Gaiagirl, :sex: without protection is a lot of fun, but if you're doing it a lot more than you're used to then don't forget to pace yourselves! The only reason I say this is that we got super excited last month as soon as I started seeing wet CM, even though it was early, and then had several days to go before ovulation. Can't say it wasn't a lot of fun, but it was...a lot! :lol: However, it's always good to be spontaneous, so if you are enjoying it then go for it. Hmm, I just contradicted myself :wacko:

It was awesome to tell my parents actually. I forgot that my mom is away on business, so I'm glad I didn't call! My mom responded with great excitement and about 30 exclamation points, and my dad just wrote back "wow!!" which is pretty over the top for him :lol: Like you, Pusscat, I find that having told them somehow makes it feel more real. I feel like it's been sinking in more today, and I've cried a bit about it, too. Can't believe it has actually happened. :cloud9: Really really hope it sticks.


----------



## gaiagirl

seaweed eater said:


> Gaiagirl, :sex: without protection is a lot of fun, but if you're doing it a lot more than you're used to then don't forget to pace yourselves! The only reason I say this is that we got super excited last month as soon as I started seeing wet CM, even though it was early, and then had several days to go before ovulation. Can't say it wasn't a lot of fun, but it was...a lot! :lol: However, it's always good to be spontaneous, so if you are enjoying it then go for it. Hmm, I just contradicted myself :wacko:
> 
> It was awesome to tell my parents actually. I forgot that my mom is away on business, so I'm glad I didn't call! My mom responded with great excitement and about 30 exclamation points, and my dad just wrote back "wow!!" which is pretty over the top for him :lol: Like you, Pusscat, I find that having told them somehow makes it feel more real. I feel like it's been sinking in more today, and I've cried a bit about it, too. Can't believe it has actually happened. :cloud9: Really really hope it sticks.


That's awesome :thumbup: So glad it is feeling real for you! I am sure everything will go perfectly well but I can imagine how cautious I would feel for the first several weeks :hugs:

We actually haven't been doing much 'BD'ing lately because our room on vacation was next to my parents and I really wasn't feeling it. So last night was our first time in awhile...and we are generally a once-a-week kind of couple so not to worry! :winkwink: 

However...Jan 10 -16 will be a record for us I am sure with likely at least 4 times! We might have to save up our energy until then :haha:


----------



## Shh

Gosh, such a lot to catch up on! Such an exciting thread!

Smawfl - the opts can change very quickly, I went from very negative to strong positive within about 36 hours, my surge definitely happens suddenly.

Gimgem - I am also impressed that you've held out for so long!

Gaiagirl - Glad you're enjoying TTC! I struggle to keep it spontaneous, DH is adamant that we shouldn't be timetabling things, but I just can't help it - its part of my organised nature! I remember the first time we had unprotected BD when we were TTC our LO, I almost felt like I was being so naughty, it made me want to giggle, I guess its after years of using protecting it just seemed odd!


----------



## minimoocow

Shh said:


> Gaiagirl - Glad you're enjoying TTC! I struggle to keep it spontaneous, DH is adamant that we shouldn't be timetabling things, but I just can't help it - its part of my organised nature! I remember the first time we had unprotected BD when we were TTC our LO, I almost felt like I was being so naughty, it made me want to giggle, I guess its after years of using protecting it just seemed odd!

Me too :winkwink:


----------



## smawfl

Morning all!

Back to work today which I am strangely thinking I'm glad to be back to a little routine!

Also.... I got a positive OPK this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I was very happy!!

The silly wind woke me up at 4am this morning so I was wide awake after that and didn't take my temp as normal which is quite annoying, but at least I've got a +ve!! Check out my smiley face girls :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1232.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 6









IMAG1233.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ke29

Not that I know if I will need to yet but will someone tell me about ovulation kits and how they work, what they show etc and recommend any. If AF comes on Friday im going to order some for my next cycle. Im hoping to avoid getting pregnant in March as then I will have 2 christmas babies!

Also can someone clarify when I can test. AF is due on Friday, with last LO I get my BFP when AF was 1 day late (was on holiday before that) and it was a very definate positive). I thought I had ordered first response tests so I could test a bit earlier but I ended up ordering some that have a conception indicator as I've been getting similar symptoms to my last pregnancy early days but earlier than last time. Im sure my ticker orginally said I could test Friday but its now saying Thursday! Im too excited to wait! lol. To add my ticker is based on a bog standard 28 day cycle as I havent charted or ov tested.


----------



## seaweed eater

smawfl said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Back to work today which I am strangely thinking I'm glad to be back to a little routine!
> 
> Also.... I got a positive OPK this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I was very happy!!
> 
> The silly wind woke me up at 4am this morning so I was wide awake after that and didn't take my temp as normal which is quite annoying, but at least I've got a +ve!! Check out my smiley face girls :happydance:

:happydance: :yipee: Congrats on the positive!! I hope you get a nice temp rise tomorrow or Wednesday and are on to the TWW! Your temp this morning isn't as important as long as you have other ones below the coverline, since even if you ovulate today (it is more likely to be tomorrow or the next day) it's tomorrow's temp that will be higher. And I think you're right that going back to work may be helpful! Glad to hear you are happy to be back! :thumbup:



ke29 said:


> Not that I know if I will need to yet but will someone tell me about ovulation kits and how they work, what they show etc and recommend any. If AF comes on Friday im going to order some for my next cycle. Im hoping to avoid getting pregnant in March as then I will have 2 christmas babies!

Ovulation kits show a surge of luteinizing hormone (LH) which usually appears about a day or two before ovulation, so they give you some advance notice. They work together really well with temping, since they warn you of ovulation beforehand and temping confirms ovulation afterward, but if you don't want to do that then I know a lot of people use OPKs alone. I use internet cheapie One Step strips and thought they were fine. Got a bunch on Ebay. The way you read them is that they're positive if the test line is at least as dark as the control and negative otherwise.



ke29 said:


> Also can someone clarify when I can test. AF is due on Friday, with last LO I get my BFP when AF was 1 day late (was on holiday before that) and it was a very definate positive). I thought I had ordered first response tests so I could test a bit earlier but I ended up ordering some that have a conception indicator as I've been getting similar symptoms to my last pregnancy early days but earlier than last time. Im sure my ticker orginally said I could test Friday but its now saying Thursday! Im too excited to wait! lol. To add my ticker is based on a bog standard 28 day cycle as I havent charted or ov tested.

I think the digital tests are slightly less sensitive than the FRs, can anyone confirm? If that's the case I would start testing Wednesday or Thursday at the earliest. You could of course test today too but it's just less likely to be positive even if you are pregnant. However, since you don't know when you ov'ed, you might have to keep testing until much later than your "missed period" since you won't know for sure that you're late (since you could have ovulated later in which case you won't really be late even past CD 28). So, if you have a limited number of tests, I would actually wait until after your missed period. I've read things saying that if you don't know when you ov'ed you should probably wait until a week after to do your first test; that might be the best plan if you are not generally pretty regular.

AFM, I definitely miscalculated when my period was due...thought it was due today but I forgot that a 12-day LP would mean it would appear on 13 DPO not 12. :dohh: Oh well. My tests are getting slightly darker each day. My husband is amusingly excited about that, keeps encouraging me to test every day and wants to see the result :lol: It's funny not to have missed my period yet though. I think that will make it feel even more real.


----------



## ke29

Thank you for that! I'll try and hold out until im late then.


----------



## smawfl

Thanks Seaweed, yes I think I will OV tomorrow possibly..

Will do an IC test later this afternoon, exciting!!


----------



## anneliese

smawfl said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Back to work today which I am strangely thinking I'm glad to be back to a little routine!
> 
> Also.... I got a positive OPK this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I was very happy!!
> 
> The silly wind woke me up at 4am this morning so I was wide awake after that and didn't take my temp as normal which is quite annoying, but at least I've got a +ve!! Check out my smiley face girls :happydance:

I love seeing those! How long have you been using the clearblue digital? I've noticed when I test more than once during the same surge (usually like 12-20 hours between the two tests) one of the tests will have a lot darker test line than the other. Not that it means anything, but I bet if you test again tonight (or morning depending on what time zone you're in) the test line will be even darker :)


----------



## smawfl

anneliese said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> Morning all!
> 
> Back to work today which I am strangely thinking I'm glad to be back to a little routine!
> 
> Also.... I got a positive OPK this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I was very happy!!
> 
> The silly wind woke me up at 4am this morning so I was wide awake after that and didn't take my temp as normal which is quite annoying, but at least I've got a +ve!! Check out my smiley face girls :happydance:
> 
> I love seeing those! How long have you been using the clearblue digital? I've noticed when I test more than once during the same surge (usually like 12-20 hours between the two tests) one of the tests will have a lot darker test line than the other. Not that it means anything, but I bet if you test again tonight (or morning depending on what time zone you're in) the test line will be even darker :)Click to expand...

Hi anneliese, If you take a look at my chart I've been using them since CD9 - I'm on CD14 today so probably a bit early to start them. (Or do you mean how long I've been TTC and using them, if so this is my first cycle TTC, and first time using the Clear Blue Digitals) I'm also using Internet Cheapies too (One Step).

I've been using the CD digitals in the morning as the instructions don't specify that they have to be avoided for FMU. And then in the afternoon I've been using the IC's. I'll do another IC later today, and compare it to yesterdays. I posted a pic of it yesterday and the line was there, but fairly faint.

I'm in the UK :thumbup:

I love seeing piccies too, now that I know how to do it I'll try and add more.


----------



## gaiagirl

smawfl said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Back to work today which I am strangely thinking I'm glad to be back to a little routine!
> 
> Also.... I got a positive OPK this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I was very happy!!
> 
> The silly wind woke me up at 4am this morning so I was wide awake after that and didn't take my temp as normal which is quite annoying, but at least I've got a +ve!! Check out my smiley face girls :happydance:


Yay! Isn't it exciting! I was ecstatic when I got a positive :happydance: 

I am bout 10 days behind you...so I am stillllllllll waiting for O! Feels like a long wait!


----------



## smawfl

gaiagirl said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> Morning all!
> 
> Back to work today which I am strangely thinking I'm glad to be back to a little routine!
> 
> Also.... I got a positive OPK this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I was very happy!!
> 
> The silly wind woke me up at 4am this morning so I was wide awake after that and didn't take my temp as normal which is quite annoying, but at least I've got a +ve!! Check out my smiley face girls :happydance:
> 
> 
> Yay! Isn't it exciting! I was ecstatic when I got a positive :happydance:
> 
> I am bout 10 days behind you...so I am stillllllllll waiting for O! Feels like a long wait!Click to expand...

Yep very exciting!!

When will you start OPKing?

Yep I think you and I are the last to start TTC aren't we! Means our babies will be the youngest lol!


----------



## gaiagirl

Yup, but hopefully not too much younger than the ones already on the way :)

I will start OPKs on Monday probably and start actively TTC on Tuesday (DH's 30th birthday)!

Only a week!


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Back to work today which I am strangely thinking I'm glad to be back to a little routine!
> 
> Also.... I got a positive OPK this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I was very happy!!
> 
> The silly wind woke me up at 4am this morning so I was wide awake after that and didn't take my temp as normal which is quite annoying, but at least I've got a +ve!! Check out my smiley face girls :happydance:

Yay for the positive OPK :happydance: Must have been very nice to see that smiley face :thumbup: Lots and lots of :dust: at this important time!

Not long to go for you gaiagirl. I know how you feel about time dragging and let me tell you it doesn't get any faster once you get your BFP. Can't believe how slowly time is going, I'm counting down every day!

I'm not back to work until next week so I think that's why time is going slowly. All this sitting around on BnB all day. I need something to take my mind off babies!!

I booked in to have a flu vaccination next week as the last thing I need is flu now. And I feel after all these illnesses I've had my immune system is very low. Need to guard against those evil children germs. They didn't ask how far along I was, I just said I was pregnant and they gave me an appointment. Thought it might be harder to get than that!

I also emailed my yoga teacher to tell him I'm a little bit pregnant so he can modify what we do slightly. And I've not done any exercise for 6 weeks so I will definitely be taking it very very easy. 

What are all of your plans re: exercise during pregnancy. I'm slightly nervous of doing something to bump little bean out of me!!! :wacko:


----------



## seaweed eater

Pusscat said:


> I know how you feel about time dragging and let me tell you it doesn't get any faster once you get your BFP. Can't believe how slowly time is going, I'm counting down every day!

Really? Counting down from 250? :p Seriously, I think I know what you mean...I already can't wait for first trimester to be over. Maybe I'll find something else to be nervous about then, but it's hard right now when I feel like I shouldn't be getting too attached in case something happens. :(



Pusscat said:


> I also emailed my yoga teacher to tell him I'm a little bit pregnant so he can modify what we do slightly. And I've not done any exercise for 6 weeks so I will definitely be taking it very very easy.
> 
> What are all of your plans re: exercise during pregnancy. I'm slightly nervous of doing something to bump little bean out of me!!! :wacko:

I'm definitely nervous about that too. I'm a serious (though amateur) dancer and I'm planning to either run it by my OB and go with whatever he says, or just decide to stop regardless. If I stop, I plan to get started with a walking routine, probably half an hour most days if possible. Second tri I might sign up for prenatal yoga or something...can't do it before then because several of my friends are really into yoga and would find out if I were doing a prenatal class!


----------



## smawfl

Pusscat said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> Morning all!
> 
> Back to work today which I am strangely thinking I'm glad to be back to a little routine!
> 
> Also.... I got a positive OPK this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I was very happy!!
> 
> The silly wind woke me up at 4am this morning so I was wide awake after that and didn't take my temp as normal which is quite annoying, but at least I've got a +ve!! Check out my smiley face girls :happydance:
> 
> Yay for the positive OPK :happydance: Must have been very nice to see that smiley face :thumbup: Lots and lots of :dust: at this important time!
> 
> Not long to go for you gaiagirl. I know how you feel about time dragging and let me tell you it doesn't get any faster once you get your BFP. Can't believe how slowly time is going, I'm counting down every day!
> 
> I'm not back to work until next week so I think that's why time is going slowly. All this sitting around on BnB all day. I need something to take my mind off babies!!
> 
> I booked in to have a flu vaccination next week as the last thing I need is flu now. And I feel after all these illnesses I've had my immune system is very low. Need to guard against those evil children germs. They didn't ask how far along I was, I just said I was pregnant and they gave me an appointment. Thought it might be harder to get than that!
> 
> I also emailed my yoga teacher to tell him I'm a little bit pregnant so he can modify what we do slightly. And I've not done any exercise for 6 weeks so I will definitely be taking it very very easy.
> 
> What are all of your plans re: exercise during pregnancy. I'm slightly nervous of doing something to bump little bean out of me!!! :wacko:Click to expand...

I've just been for a 2.5K run, bit nervous doing it even though I've not even OV'd yet!

I think I will perhaps just do walking in pregnancy, nothing too strenuous. Maybe aqua natal type class


----------



## smawfl

Seaweed - love your new tickers!!


----------



## Pusscat

I'm not so much counting down to delivery, but to little mile stones. Like I'mm looking forward to being 5 weeks at the weekend because it'll feel so much better than 4 weeks. And then 6 weeks will be really great! And of course end of first tri will be great too!

I'm definitely going to take up walking too. There's lots of hills round where I live so you can work up quite a sweat just walking round the village! I was doing circuit training and aerobics as well as yoga but think I'm going to drop the high impact stuff and just stick with the yoga. I think we might all need some encouragement to get outside for our walks over the coming winter months so might need to set up something on here for us to make sure we actually do it!

Loving the new tickers as well seaweed! :happydance:


----------



## gaiagirl

I can understand being a bit hesitant during the first several weeks when things are a bit more iffy, but in reality exercise alone is not going to terminate a healthy pregnancy! 

Definitely exertion to the point of exhaustion would be a bad idea, but as far as I have ever heard exercise is perfectly fine and even makes for a healthier pregnancy! You should see some of the ladies at my gym workin' up a sweat (up until about 6-7 months) and even my instructors! Friends of mine have also continued running and doing 'bootcamp' exercise classes just as before pregnancy, but sometimes with belly support bands. I wouldn't begin any new type of strenuous exercise, but whatever you normally do is totally fine unless there are complications!

That being said, I plan to take it easy (just some mid-range exertion) during weeks 3-6 and then probably back to my normal workout routine (cardio/aerobic classes and weights/strength training) after week 6 as long as I am not too sick and feel up to it! I am not sure the weight limit, I believe it is 25 lbs or so...so I will stay under that for sure! I will also chat with my midwife about it when the time come and get her opinion...


----------



## ds0910

Awww congrats seaweed!! Wow so many bfp's! Not gonna be long till we are all able to move over to first tri together!! Well, went to the dr yesterday and confirmed everything. I must admit it was a bit surreal when they handed me my OB bag! On the bad side I am now sick:growlmad: Ran a fever all day yesterday with bad aches and pains, sore throat, can't taste ANYTHING, but only a little occasional congestion. OOHHHH!!! AND.....I found out that my due date is on my mom's birthday!!:happydance:how perfect did that turn out? We told most of the fam yesterday but I felt too bad to get to everyone. Really just wanted to lay there and be left alone. Still feel crappy today (sitting here with a thermometer in my mouth as I type) but went ahead and went to work. Gonna go lay on the couch now.:dust:to everyone!:flower:


----------



## seaweed eater

DS, our moms must have almost the same birthday...when are you due? So excited to hear about your appointment, can't wait for mine! Hope you feel better really soon!! :hugs:

Thanks gaiagirl, I feel like I've heard so much contradictory info about working out in early pregnancy...on one hand I've definitely been told exactly what you said, but on the other hand I've read that strenuous exercise increases the risk of miscarriage...even when it comes to dancing in particular, I've read websites that say dancing is an excellent form of prenatal exercise, but then the same websites say you shouldn't spin, jump, or do anything with a risk of falling! :wacko: So it's hard to know quite what to think. Whatever I do I think I'll probably take it relatively easy compared to my usual schedule.


----------



## gaiagirl

seaweed eater said:


> DS, our moms must have almost the same birthday...when are you due? So excited to hear about your appointment, can't wait for mine! Hope you feel better really soon!! :hugs:
> 
> Thanks gaiagirl, I feel like I've heard so much contradictory info about working out in early pregnancy...on one hand I've definitely been told exactly what you said, but on the other hand I've read that strenuous exercise increases the risk of miscarriage...even when it comes to dancing in particular, I've read websites that say dancing is an excellent form of prenatal exercise, but then the same websites say you shouldn't spin, jump, or do anything with a risk of falling! :wacko: So it's hard to know quite what to think. Whatever I do I think I'll probably take it relatively easy compared to my usual schedule.

I think the key is whatever you feel comfortable with :thumbup: 

After writing that, I went to one of my usual classes at the gym and couldn't stop thinking the whole time how I would feel about it if I were newly pregnant...and for the most part I think it would be OK but the ab exercises might stress me out a bit!

Guess you just have to take it as it comes!


----------



## ke29

The witch has arrived 2 days early! :"-(

I've ordered a clear blue ovulation test kit with 20 strips. I can only assume i've ovulated early from looking at my chart last month inc when we BD! So gutted :-( Ah well next AF will be due around my birthday so that would be a lovely birthday present a BFP!!


----------



## smawfl

ke29 said:


> The witch has arrived 2 days early! :"-(
> 
> I've ordered a clear blue ovulation test kit with 20 strips. I can only assume i've ovulated early from looking at my chart last month inc when we BD! So gutted :-( Ah well next AF will be due around my birthday so that would be a lovely birthday present a BFP!!

Oh so sorry hun :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Do you have a link to your chart? Glad you're thinking positive, a birthday BFP would be great!!


----------



## smawfl

Well I think my LH surge was definitely yesterday as my Clearblue digital OPK showed no smiley face this morning!

Also, my IC's OPKs - I'm not sure I'm doing it right as they didn't get any darker yesterday!? (see pic) How long do you hold it in the pee for??

I definitely think I am OV today, as I've had some pains in my right side which could be ov pains, we'll see if I get the temp rise tomorrow!! :happydance::happydance:

How is everyone doing? :flower::flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1238.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 4









IMAG1239.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 3









IMAG1240.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## smawfl

Also... we passed the 1000 post mark! Well done Decemberists! :)


----------



## ke29

smawfl said:


> ke29 said:
> 
> 
> The witch has arrived 2 days early! :"-(
> 
> I've ordered a clear blue ovulation test kit with 20 strips. I can only assume i've ovulated early from looking at my chart last month inc when we BD! So gutted :-( Ah well next AF will be due around my birthday so that would be a lovely birthday present a BFP!!
> 
> Oh so sorry hun :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Do you have a link to your chart? Glad you're thinking positive, a birthday BFP would be great!!Click to expand...

The chart I fill in is an iphone app that I record the AF dates and it tells me my most fertile days and I can type in when we BD. I havent properly charted as in temp recording and ov testing, I will start this month.


----------



## smawfl

ke29 said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ke29 said:
> 
> 
> The witch has arrived 2 days early! :"-(
> 
> I've ordered a clear blue ovulation test kit with 20 strips. I can only assume i've ovulated early from looking at my chart last month inc when we BD! So gutted :-( Ah well next AF will be due around my birthday so that would be a lovely birthday present a BFP!!
> 
> Oh so sorry hun :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Do you have a link to your chart? Glad you're thinking positive, a birthday BFP would be great!!Click to expand...
> 
> The chart I fill in is an iphone app that I record the AF dates and it tells me my most fertile days and I can type in when we BD. I havent properly charted as in temp recording and ov testing, I will start this month.Click to expand...

Yes I think those types of apps just assume you OV on CD14. I'd suggest temping :hugs: I always thought I was a CD14 ov, but it's closer to CD16 on average.


----------



## seaweed eater

Good morning everyone! (Well, barely still morning for those of you in the UK.) Smawfl, congrats on possible ov! :happydance: Fingers crossed for that temp rise! Ke, sorry about AF :hugs: I hope this is your month and you get that birthday BFP!

I think I need to take a deep breath. My period would have been due today and somehow it makes me a bit nervous, even though I took my temp this morning and it was high. I'm having a lot of CM at the moment (and, TMI, it feels like something has been going on up there, so maybe I've been working on the mucous plug!) and I keep feeling nervous that it's blood. Deeeeep breath! I also should probably stop POAS every morning, since I have high expectations for how much darker I want the line to be every day, and that's not reasonable. Everything is fine and I need to stop creating fake problems!


----------



## smawfl

seaweed eater said:


> Good morning everyone! (Well, barely still morning for those of you in the UK.) Smawfl, congrats on possible ov! :happydance: Fingers crossed for that temp rise! Ke, sorry about AF :hugs: I hope this is your month and you get that birthday BFP!
> 
> I think I need to take a deep breath. My period would have been due today and somehow it makes me a bit nervous, even though I took my temp this morning and it was high. I'm having a lot of CM at the moment (and, TMI, it feels like something has been going on up there, so maybe I've been working on the mucous plug!) and I keep feeling nervous that it's blood. Deeeeep breath! I also should probably stop POAS every morning, since I have high expectations for how much darker I want the line to be every day, and that's not reasonable. Everything is fine and I need to stop creating fake problems!

Hi Seaweed! For some reason I thought you were in the UK! Where are you based? It's 12:45 here in the UK.. just tucking into my lunch. Good morning to you!!

Ah try and relax :) I'm sure everything is fine! :happydance:

I've just worked out that AF is due while we are on holiday (17/18th). We are back on the 21st Jan.. I have tests ready and waiting, I'm thinking not to bring them on holiday?

Still going to stick with my not POAS until AF is late.. we'll see if that works out!! If that's the case and I test when we are home I'll be 3 or 4 days late.


----------



## smawfl

Those of you with BFP's - how many days after OV did you continue to BD?

Poor DH is getting exhausted from all the :sex: LOL bless him but he's dedicated to the cause and never complains!


----------



## seaweed eater

Oh right, I forgot about daylight savings or something. :lol: I can never keep track of how that affects time zone differences. I'm from the US, but currently in Argentina, at GMT -3 I guess.

To your question, we continued to BD until a day after I think I ovulated, but at the time I thought it might be the day of ovulation. Stopped when I got a negative OPK and temp rise. (I mean, we did it after that too, but not in a TTC way. :lol:)


----------



## smawfl

I think my temp rise will be tomorrow so I'm thinking today and tomorrow should be OK?


----------



## smawfl

That would be 5 days in a row so an absolute record LOL


----------



## gaiagirl

Smawfl - LOL, that would be such a record for us too...I don't think we will even do 5 times this month! Who knows though...I definitely want to maximize my chances :) I also agree you should try to wait to POAS if AF is late and you are home. Having said that...it is so hard! I am planning to test on 9DPO (usually AF shows up at 10DPO) but I can already see myself giving in at 8DPO. Bad idea though since it would be so rare to get a positive that early!

seaweed - Definitely deep breath! Everything is and will be fine, but I can imagine how nerve wracking the first little while can be :hugs:

Ke - Too bad about AF, I am not looking forward to seeing her this cycle (for the first time) and I can imagine how disappointing it is! At least every time she shows is the beginning of a fresh start!


----------



## smawfl

gaiagirl said:


> Smawfl - LOL, that would be such a record for us too...I don't think we will even do 5 times this month! Who knows though...I definitely want to maximize my chances :) I also agree you should try to wait to POAS if AF is late and you are home. Having said that...it is so hard! I am planning to test on 9DPO (usually AF shows up at 10DPO) but I can already see myself giving in at 8DPO. Bad idea though since it would be so rare to get a positive that early!

LOL glad we're not the only ones! :blush::blush: Usually by the end of the evening we're exhausted so this is definitely out of the ordinary for us, loving it thought! :happydance:

Try to hold out testing too early! If you feel the need, come on here and we'll talk you out of it! ;)


----------



## ke29

Thanks guys. Im ok about it, ive been working out dates if we get BFP this month it works out nicely actually with annual leave at work and the extra month of saving should help me to have a year off work on maternity leave. I drifted off somewhat and went on a few websites looking at pushchairs and cots! :wacko: Does anyone else do that? Ive picked out my double pushchair (unless I win the lottery then my decision would be different) and also planned a holiday for the end next year. Oh dear!!!!


----------



## smawfl

ke29 said:


> Thanks guys. Im ok about it, ive been working out dates if we get BFP this month it works out nicely actually with annual leave at work and the extra month of saving should help me to have a year off work on maternity leave. I drifted off somewhat and went on a few websites looking at pushchairs and cots! :wacko: Does anyone else do that? Ive picked out my double pushchair (unless I win the lottery then my decision would be different) and also planned a holiday for the end next year. Oh dear!!!!

Oh gosh yes I do that all the time!

Which pushchair do you like?


----------



## seaweed eater

Yes the :sex: this month was a lot for us too! I think we did it 9 out of 10 days close to ov, which was definitely more than we'd done since very early in our relationship...not even on our honeymoon I think! :p I'm actually kind of impressed with both of us that we pulled it off :lol:


----------



## smawfl

seaweed eater said:


> Yes the :sex: this month was a lot for us too! I think we did it 9 out of 10 days close to ov, which was definitely more than we'd done since very early in our relationship...not even on our honeymoon I think! :p I'm actually kind of impressed with both of us that we pulled it off :lol:

Definitely worth it if it works :thumbup: ;)


----------



## seaweed eater

:lol: Absolutely...and I have to say I enjoyed it while it was happening, too!


----------



## Pusscat

Swawfl - as you can see from my chart we BDed on the day of positive OPK and the day after and then the next day I got my temp rise. So I'd say definitely BD the day after the positive because you might just catch ovulation. 

ke29 - sorry to hear AF turned up :hugs: Hope you're staying positive and focusing on the next cylce :thumbup: I've only just allowed myself to start looking at prams etc but it actually freaks me out quite a bit as I don't know where to start with all the equipment! 

seaweed - you've made it through the day AF was due so you can definitely take a big deep breath now! I was very nervous the day AF was due and agree with the feeling of something happening 'down there'. I've just worked out I'm about a week past when my AF was due so that's quite a nice feeling :happydance: 

I've managed to give up POAS and also temping. I think it does help with the stress levels as I just assume everything's ok, rather than pondering over darker lines and dipping temperatures. 

As for the exercise question, my yoga teacher has said he thinks it would be safest for my not to come to his classes, especially in the first tri. I was really disappointed when I read it. But he said the type of yoga (ashtanga) we do isn't safe for pregnancy, specifically early pregnancy. He suggested trying a more meditative type class specifically for pregnancy but I've tried more gentle yoga and it really bores me! So I'm just going to stick with the walking and maybe take up the pregnancy yoga in my 2nd tri as I know it can help with birth. And I'd feel weird turning up to a pregnancy class with no bump!


----------



## ke29

smawfl said:


> ke29 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks guys. Im ok about it, ive been working out dates if we get BFP this month it works out nicely actually with annual leave at work and the extra month of saving should help me to have a year off work on maternity leave. I drifted off somewhat and went on a few websites looking at pushchairs and cots! :wacko: Does anyone else do that? Ive picked out my double pushchair (unless I win the lottery then my decision would be different) and also planned a holiday for the end next year. Oh dear!!!!
> 
> Oh gosh yes I do that all the time!
> 
> Which pushchair do you like?Click to expand...

If I come into some money then I want the new Icandy peach blossom (not released yet), if not then a baby jogger mini double.


----------



## gaiagirl

Pusscat - That sounds like a good plan! Prenatal yoga is definitely a great way to prepare for birth...as much as you can, lol.

I was just thinking that maybe we should add to the title of our thread how many members and how many BFPs we have so far? What do you ladies think? It might be a kind of fun way of keeping track?

How many do we even have so far?

I think Gimgem would have to do it too, being the OP!


----------



## smawfl

gaiagirl said:


> Pusscat - That sounds like a good plan! Prenatal yoga is definitely a great way to prepare for birth...as much as you can, lol.
> 
> I was just thinking that maybe we should add to the title of our thread how many members and how many BFPs we have so far? What do you ladies think? It might be a kind of fun way of keeping track?
> 
> How many do we even have so far?
> 
> I think Gimgem would have to do it too, being the OP!

Great idea! I keep meaning to go through our threadand put a list if everyone together!

We can add due dates too?

Anyone watching one born every minute tonight? uk girls I can't wait!


----------



## smawfl

Just read what you said again gaiagirl sorry I thought you meant in the original post as a summary of everyone! Having somethingin the title works too!


----------



## minimoocow

smawfl said:


> gaiagirl said:
> 
> 
> Pusscat - That sounds like a good plan! Prenatal yoga is definitely a great way to prepare for birth...as much as you can, lol.
> 
> I was just thinking that maybe we should add to the title of our thread how many members and how many BFPs we have so far? What do you ladies think? It might be a kind of fun way of keeping track?
> 
> How many do we even have so far?
> 
> I think Gimgem would have to do it too, being the OP!
> 
> Great idea! I keep meaning to go through our threadand put a list if everyone together!
> 
> We can add due dates too?
> 
> Anyone watching one born every minute tonight? uk girls I can't wait!Click to expand...

I think that would be great . . . I keep loosing track of where everyone is. Gimgem - are you able to edit your 1st post to add names/numbers?

And yes . . . really looking forward to OBEM. I have cried at every single birth they have shown. Dread to think what I'll be in real life!


----------



## smawfl

ke29 said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ke29 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks guys. Im ok about it, ive been working out dates if we get BFP this month it works out nicely actually with annual leave at work and the extra month of saving should help me to have a year off work on maternity leave. I drifted off somewhat and went on a few websites looking at pushchairs and cots! :wacko: Does anyone else do that? Ive picked out my double pushchair (unless I win the lottery then my decision would be different) and also planned a holiday for the end next year. Oh dear!!!!
> 
> Oh gosh yes I do that all the time!
> 
> Which pushchair do you like?Click to expand...
> 
> If I come into some money then I want the new Icandy peach blossom (not released yet), if not then a baby jogger mini double.Click to expand...

Ohh I like the iCandy too! I'm thinking we will probably have our babies fairly close together so will need a pram that can convert to a double :thumbup:


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl said:


> gaiagirl said:
> 
> 
> Pusscat - That sounds like a good plan! Prenatal yoga is definitely a great way to prepare for birth...as much as you can, lol.
> 
> I was just thinking that maybe we should add to the title of our thread how many members and how many BFPs we have so far? What do you ladies think? It might be a kind of fun way of keeping track?
> 
> How many do we even have so far?
> 
> I think Gimgem would have to do it too, being the OP!
> 
> Great idea! I keep meaning to go through our threadand put a list if everyone together!
> 
> We can add due dates too?
> 
> Anyone watching one born every minute tonight? uk girls I can't wait!Click to expand...

I've been looking forward to it all week! I also usually cry at it and I'm very very emotional today so it's going to be tough viewing! I love it though. DH hates the programme but he is having no say in the matter!

Would be good to have bfps in title just so everyone can see what a lucky thread this is. Would also be useful to have a list of due dates/testing dates maybe on first pagr?


----------



## smawfl

Haha my DH hates it too! I have been preparing him for it all week.. !!


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Good evening ladies :flower: Well busy on here!!



ke29 said:


> The witch has arrived 2 days early! :"-(
> 
> I've ordered a clear blue ovulation test kit with 20 strips. I can only assume i've ovulated early from looking at my chart last month inc when we BD! So gutted :-( Ah well next AF will be due around my birthday so that would be a lovely birthday present a BFP!!

Ke29 - sorry she arrived... But hopefully next month you'll get that bfp with even better timing for you! Wishing you continued dust!



smawfl said:


> Those of you with BFP's - how many days after OV did you continue to BD?
> 
> Poor DH is getting exhausted from all the :sex: LOL bless him but he's dedicated to the cause and never complains!

Smawfl - don't think we stopped to be honest! It was a marathon - but always has been even when not TTC! Horny devils we are! Now we're doing some 'shallow' BD... I'm really scared about aggrevating the cervix!



smawfl said:


> gaiagirl said:
> 
> 
> Pusscat - That sounds like a good plan! Prenatal yoga is definitely a great way to prepare for birth...as much as you can, lol.
> 
> I was just thinking that maybe we should add to the title of our thread how many members and how many BFPs we have so far? What do you ladies think? It might be a kind of fun way of keeping track?
> 
> How many do we even have so far?
> 
> I think Gimgem would have to do it too, being the OP!
> 
> Great idea! I keep meaning to go through our threadand put a list if everyone together!
> 
> We can add due dates too?
> 
> Anyone watching one born every minute tonight? uk girls I can't wait!Click to expand...

Ladies - I love the list idea and I'll definitely be tuning in tonight! Can't wait - might actually get the popcorn out. I've been watching season 2 on 4od over the hols! Love it! 

AFM - went to the doctors to 'inform' them today. What an anticlimax! I'm 5 weeks... I got a prescription for folic acid (it's routine - I said I'm already taking pregnacare) and I was told to come back in two weeks with a urine sample... Then I will be given midwife details, etc! Bye!
To be honest, not sure what I was expecting but it's ace that other countries have their hcg checked, early scans, etc!

I get sooooo scared with every twinge and ache... Trying to be calm and composed!

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## seaweed eater

What is OBEM? Is it a show about birth? All I know is that the past two or three days even thinking about giving birth makes me cry, and watching a TV episode where it happens made me _sob_ :lol: I'm usually not much of a crier. What a wreck!

Pusscat, I definitely need to take a page out of your book and stop POAS...and probably temping too, though I haven't been doing that as much anyway. It's decided: no more POAS!
Congrats on being a week past your missed period! :happydance: And I'm sorry about your yoga class, but for what it's worth I've heard the same thing about regular yoga not being safe. Let me know if you do check out a prenatal class! I'm not that good at regular yoga so maybe it would be less boring for me than it would for you :p

I love the idea of compiling a count of members, BFPs, possibly due dates...my due date based on LMP is September 11th, but I guess sometimes when you go in they change it if it seems like you're ahead or behind? Based on 38 weeks from ov I think it would be the 14th or 15th, so we'll see.


----------



## smawfl

I'm starting to write a list of everyone.. I might add it to my sig!


----------



## seaweed eater

FeelSoBlessed said:


> AFM - went to the doctors to 'inform' them today. What an anticlimax! I'm 5 weeks... I got a prescription for folic acid (it's routine - I said I'm already taking pregnacare) and I was told to come back in two weeks with a urine sample... Then I will be given midwife details, etc! Bye!
> To be honest, not sure what I was expecting but it's ace that other countries have their hcg checked, early scans, etc!
> 
> I get sooooo scared with every twinge and ache... Trying to be calm and composed!
> 
> Hope everyone is well x

I'm sorry it was anticlimactic! I'm surprised how common it seems to be for doctors not to want to do a real check until 7-8 weeks. :hugs: I totally, totally get the fear. But every day that passes, the chances of everything going smoothly improve! Let's all try to relax! DEEP BREATHS!


----------



## ke29

smawfl said:


> ke29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ke29 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks guys. Im ok about it, ive been working out dates if we get BFP this month it works out nicely actually with annual leave at work and the extra month of saving should help me to have a year off work on maternity leave. I drifted off somewhat and went on a few websites looking at pushchairs and cots! :wacko: Does anyone else do that? Ive picked out my double pushchair (unless I win the lottery then my decision would be different) and also planned a holiday for the end next year. Oh dear!!!!
> 
> Oh gosh yes I do that all the time!
> 
> Which pushchair do you like?Click to expand...
> 
> If I come into some money then I want the new Icandy peach blossom (not released yet), if not then a baby jogger mini double.Click to expand...
> 
> Ohh I like the iCandy too! I'm thinking we will probably have our babies fairly close together so will need a pram that can convert to a double :thumbup:Click to expand...

I think we will aim for the Peach Blossom, will have to see how much the new one is when it comes out.


----------



## gaiagirl

I'm OK with either the title or on first page or BOTH! It's just exciting to finally be part of one of those threads :) and a very lucky one at that!

This is such a crazy time to be TTC for me because it is the month that our semester ends, I lose my job and have to hope for a new contract for semester 2! I was offered a 0.25 contract (which means a quarter of full salary and one block out of four) but I dont think I can accept because I don't think I can survive on that pay :(:(

I seriously hope something else comes along or I will be working on call which is NO FUN! I am not going to let it stress me out though and affect this cycle because it is not worth it...or at least im going to try!


----------



## smawfl

Right here goes.. I've literally just scanned through the WHOLE thread and hopefully have mostly everyone.. There are a few girls from the start of the thread who aren't really on here anymore.

Sorry if any info isn't right.. those with BFP's - can you let me know your EDDs?


*Decemberist BFP's*
:bfp:Bambi1985 :bfp: Due ???
:bfp:BERDC99 :bfp: Due ???
:bfp:Pussycat :bfp: Due ???
:bfp:FeelSoBlessed :bfp: Due ???
:bfp:Seaweed Eater :bfp: Due 11th September 2012
:bfp:DS0910 - :bfp: Due ???
:bfp:Spiceeb - :bfp: Due ???


*Decemberists TTC*
:dust:Smawfl:dust: Testing 20th Jan
:dust:Gaiagirl:dust:
:dust:Gimgem:dust:
:dust:Hanyoumama:dust:
:dust:Shh:dust:
:dust:Minimoocow:dust:
:dust:Ke29:dust:
:dust:Nightdaze:dust:
:dust:EmilyCJ:dust:
:dust:Anneliese:dust: ​


----------



## smawfl

Hope that's right - sorry in advance if I've missed anyone or got any of the BFP/TTC wrong!! I've lost track!


----------



## seaweed eater

Thank you smawfl! Wow, this IS a lucky thread! Didn't realize there were so many BFPs from before my time.

:hugs: Gaiagirl, hope something works out with your job!! I'm sure something will come through for you.


----------



## smawfl

I dont think the BFP's are quite in the right order, once I have the EDDs I'll sort them!


----------



## smawfl

Not sure if the BFPs are in the right order, once I have the EDDs I'll sort them!


----------



## gaiagirl

Awesome!!! I plan to test on Jan 23!


----------



## ke29

You can put me down to test 3rd Feb, AF is due 1st but i'll wait til the Fri to test due to such odd cycles atm.


----------



## Shh

Wow - I miss a day or too and have pages and pages to catch up on!

I'll be testing 26th Jan I think Smawfl. Thank you for collating all of that - its great!

Just to respond to a few 'themes' of discussion, there's no way I can multi-quote all that!:

Exercise - I rode (horse) until I was 5.5 months last time, I just listened to my body and didn't push myself as much as I usually would. I also swam, walked a lot and did pregnancy yoga, which I loved and would recommend to anyone, it really prepared me for the birth and I loved having the relaxation to look forward to each week.

Prams - We already have ours, I very lovely shop swapped my broken iCandy Peach for a Bugaboo Donkey when my Peach broke and iCandy were ridiculously slow to replace the part. So when another LO arrives, I just need to buy a seat. Lucky me! (Especially as the Peach was ex-display and a steal of a price when we bought it!).

DTD - err, yes, BD records will be broken here too....!

Booking in at doctors - its a complete let-down isn't it?! My doctor just smiled and said congratulations last time, gave me my EDD by her 'wheel' thing and then said midwife would contact me, I really felt like I'd wasted her time but she was very sweet about it!

What else have I missed?!

I'm on CD 7 at the moment, AF just spotting, so let the BDing commence! I'll start opks on CD10 or 11 I think. I've been temping, but just remembering to do it first think is maddening me, twice I've woken up in a panic and temped at 3am thinking it was morning, yesterday morning I missed it completely because DD has been ill and I rushed in to get her from her room, took temp when I got back, recorded it but clicked 'discard' - is this the best thing to do?


----------



## smawfl

:bfp: *Decemberists BFP's* :bfp: 
Seaweed Eater - Due 11th September 2012
Bambi1985 - Due ???
BERDC99 - Due ???
Pussycat - Due ???
FeelSoBlessed - Due ???
DS0910 - Due ???
Spiceeb - Due ???


:dust: *Decemberists TTC* :dust: 
Smawfl - Testing 20th January!
Gaiagirl - Testing 23rd January!
Shh - Testing 26th January!
Ke29 - Testing 3rd February!
Gimgem
Hanyoumama
Minimoocow
Nightdaze
EmilyCJ
Anneliese


----------



## Pusscat

Thanks for doing the epic list smawfl! My edd is 9th September, taken from estimated day of ov/conception.

I'm booked in for my 7 week midwife appt too and couldn't believe I wasn't given any advice for the weeks before then! I know we're all pretty well read on the dos and don'ts of pregnancy but they don't know that. And those first weeks are really crucial for baby's development. I would have appreciated just a 5 mins chat, but no, it was just "see the midwife when you're 7 weeks"!!


----------



## gimgem

Hi ladies. 
Edited the front page. Sorry haven't been on, dealing with a bereavement in the immediately family. Af still absent. Will test tommrow.


----------



## Pusscat

gimgem said:


> Hi ladies.
> Edited the front page. Sorry haven't been on, dealing with a bereavement in the immediately family. Af still absent. Will test tommrow.

Sorry to hear that gimgem :hugs: :hugs:

Good luck with testing, hope it brings you some happy news at this sad time :hug:


----------



## gaiagirl

gimgem said:


> Hi ladies.
> Edited the front page. Sorry haven't been on, dealing with a bereavement in the immediately family. Af still absent. Will test tommrow.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: So sorry to hear that gimgem. Hope testing tomorrow lifts your spirits :cloud9:


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: So sorry gimgem. Take care.


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

smawfl said:


> :bfp: *Decemberists BFP's* :bfp:
> Seaweed Eater - Due 11th September 2012
> Bambi1985 - Due ???
> BERDC99 - Due ???
> Pussycat - Due ???
> FeelSoBlessed - Due ???
> DS0910 - Due ???
> Spiceeb - Due ???
> 
> 
> :dust: *Decemberists TTC* :dust:
> Smawfl - Testing 20th January!
> Gaiagirl - Testing 23rd January!
> Shh - Testing 26th January!
> Ke29 - Testing 3rd February!
> Gimgem
> Hanyoumama
> Minimoocow
> Nightdaze
> EmilyCJ
> Anneliese

This is brilliant smawfl! Thank you for doing that. I thing my EDD is 2nd-4th September... Depending on which conception calculator I use! 



seaweed eater said:


> FeelSoBlessed said:
> 
> 
> AFM - went to the doctors to 'inform' them today. What an anticlimax! I'm 5 weeks... I got a prescription for folic acid (it's routine - I said I'm already taking pregnacare) and I was told to come back in two weeks with a urine sample... Then I will be given midwife details, etc! Bye!
> To be honest, not sure what I was expecting but it's ace that other countries have their hcg checked, early scans, etc!
> 
> I get sooooo scared with every twinge and ache... Trying to be calm and composed!
> 
> Hope everyone is well x
> 
> I'm sorry it was anticlimactic! I'm surprised how common it seems to be for doctors not to want to do a real check until 7-8 weeks. :hugs: I totally, totally get the fear. But every day that passes, the chances of everything going smoothly improve! Let's all try to relax! DEEP BREATHS!Click to expand...

Thank you for them positive vibes seaweed eater! I try and be optimistic but as a defence mechanism, I think I always hold on to a bit of doubt ;o(
I will definitely try and have a more positive outlook though!




gimgem said:


> Hi ladies.
> Edited the front page. Sorry haven't been on, dealing with a bereavement in the immediately family. Af still absent. Will test tommrow.

So sorry to hear that gimgem, I hope you're holding up as well as can be expected. Good luck with testing tomorrow x


----------



## ds0910

gimgem- I'm so sorry to hear about your loss:hugs:Hopefully you will get some good news tom.:flower:

smawfl- WOW! That is awesome! My due date is September 9th!

fsb- My first visit went the same way. My dr and his nurse were both very excited, but no info on what we need to stay away from. I even asked him what I didn't need to be doing and he said "drinking, smoking........" with just kind of a little shrug. So I asked him about lifting because I have to lift at work and he told me anything 65lbs or below should be fine until 5-6 months. I was quite surprised by that! Thought it would've been much lower!!:shrug:Needless to say, I am now completely confused about what I can and can't do at this point. 

I've been getting a little concerned because I have been having more and different pain that I did the first time. Maybe that is a good thing since I lost the first one:shrug:Anyone else having this? I know "stretching" pain is normal, but this has gotten to the point that I have actually moaned and winced because they were so strong. I usually don't even do that with normal menstral cramps. Deep breathes I guess. Anyway, hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## seaweed eater

:lol: THREE of the ladies I've talked to on BnB this month have EDDs on the 9th! (Two in this thread and one other.) How awesome!!

:hugs: I'm sorry about your pain, DS, hope it's nothing to worry about. I have been trying to think back to when I was talking to a recently pregnant friend who told me that every single question she had had for her OB/nurse that went "Is it normal to ________ ?" the answer was always "Yes, totally normal!" Hope the pain decreases for you, though. I have winced at cramp pain this week but more because of the suddenness than the magnitude.


----------



## anneliese

You can put me down for the 29th of January, but I know I'll test before then anyway :haha:


----------



## minimoocow

smawfl said:


> :bfp: *Decemberists BFP's* :bfp:
> Seaweed Eater - Due 11th September 2012
> Bambi1985 - Due ???
> BERDC99 - Due ???
> Pussycat - Due ???
> FeelSoBlessed - Due ???
> DS0910 - Due ???
> Spiceeb - Due ???
> 
> 
> :dust: *Decemberists TTC* :dust:
> Smawfl - Testing 20th January!
> Gaiagirl - Testing 23rd January!
> Shh - Testing 26th January!
> Ke29 - Testing 3rd February!
> Gimgem
> Hanyoumama
> Minimoocow
> Nightdaze
> EmilyCJ
> Anneliese

Thanks for doing that . . . it looks great! (And reassuring to know I'm not the only one still trying - I thought everyone had a BFP except me!)


Gimgem - sorry for your loss:hugs: Hope your test is BFP this morning.

Those of you in the Uk who watched OBEM last night - wasn't that dad an idiot! No wonder she chose her mum to be with her!!!

My temps dropped this morning so pretty sure AF will arrive either today or tomorrow which means I'll be testing 3rd Feb. Going to try not to test early this month as it seems to be more stressful. (And I figure if you can sit a month looking at presents under the tree . . . )


----------



## ke29

minimoocow said:


> Thanks for doing that . . . it looks great! (And reassuring to know I'm not the only one still trying - I thought everyone had a BFP except me!)
> 
> 
> Gimgem - sorry for your loss:hugs: Hope your test is BFP this morning.
> 
> Those of you in the Uk who watched OBEM last night - wasn't that dad an idiot! No wonder she chose her mum to be with her!!!
> 
> My temps dropped this morning so pretty sure AF will arrive either today or tomorrow which means I'll be testing 3rd Feb. Going to try not to test early this month as it seems to be more stressful. (And I figure if you can sit a month looking at presents under the tree . . . )

Gimgem sorry for your loss !

Minimoocow we'll be testing same day! We can talk each other out of early testing. Its my birthday on the 29th and we are going to centerparcs for a long weekend for it! We get back on the 30th and Af is supposedly due on the 31st but im working on the 1st and 3rd and due to my job I have to announce im pregnant as soon as I know for my own health and safety. Testing Fri when I get home gives me a long weekend to get my head round it and tell both sets of parents before I notify work.


----------



## smawfl

Here's a small update girls:

:bfp: * Decemberists BFP's * :bfp:
FeelSoBlessed - Due 2nd-4th September 2012
Pussycat - Due 9th September 2012
DS0910 - Due 9th September 2012
Seaweed Eater - Due 11th September 2012
Bambi1985 - Due ???
BERDC99 - Due ???
Spiceeb - Due ???


:dust:* Decemberists TTC *:dust:
Gimgem - Testing 5th January!
Smawfl - Testing 20th January!
Gaiagirl - Testing 23rd January!
Shh - Testing 26th January!
Anneliese - Testing 29th January!
Ke29 - Testing 3rd February!
Minimoocow - Testing 3rd February! (or in a couple of days if AF doesn't show ;)
Hanyoumama
Nightdaze
EmilyCJ


----------



## smawfl

Pusscat said:


> I'm booked in for my 7 week midwife appt too and couldn't believe I wasn't given any advice for the weeks before then! I know we're all pretty well read on the dos and don'ts of pregnancy but they don't know that. And those first weeks are really crucial for baby's development. I would have appreciated just a 5 mins chat, but no, it was just "see the midwife when you're 7 weeks"!!

That's shocking Pussycat, did you see a doctor?



gimgem said:


> Hi ladies.
> Edited the front page. Sorry haven't been on, dealing with a bereavement in the immediately family. Af still absent. Will test tommrow.

So sorry Gimgem :hugs::hugs: Good luck for today!!



ds0910 said:


> !
> I've been getting a little concerned because I have been having more and different pain that I did the first time. Maybe that is a good thing since I lost the first one:shrug:Anyone else having this? I know "stretching" pain is normal, but this has gotten to the point that I have actually moaned and winced because they were so strong. I usually don't even do that with normal menstral cramps. Deep breathes I guess. Anyway, hope everyone is doing well.

I've heard the stretching sensation is a little uncomfortable.. keep thinking positive!!




minimoocow said:


> Thanks for doing that . . . it looks great! (And reassuring to know I'm not the only one still trying - I thought everyone had a BFP except me!)
> 
> Those of you in the Uk who watched OBEM last night - wasn't that dad an idiot! No wonder she chose her mum to be with her!!!
> 
> My temps dropped this morning so pretty sure AF will arrive either today or tomorrow which means I'll be testing 3rd Feb. Going to try not to test early this month as it seems to be more stressful. (And I figure if you can sit a month looking at presents under the tree . . . )

LOL I was shocked that there were a few more :bfp: than I thought, but as you say, reassuring that there are a few more TTC to keep us company. I'm sure we'll all be there soon anyway!

I've put you down for 3rd Feb testing... but you're not out until AF says you are :dust: and hope she keeps away!!

I saw OBEM.. he was an idiot, I flipped from thinking he was OK then annoying. Baby Freya being born brought tears to my eyes!!


As for me.. had a small temp rise this morning but nothing significant, so we will keep BDing until I do I think!


----------



## BERDC99

Hey girls! It has been a while since I have posted over here so I wanted to give you an update on what has been going on with me. On Novemeber 28 I got my :bfp:. I called the doctor that day and he didnt waste any time getting started on testing my hcg levels. My first beta came back at 531 and second 41 hours later came back at 1401. I had a ultrasound done at the end of that week just to make sure that it was in the right place and it was. That ultrasound is my avatar picture. On December 28 I had a viability scan and we seen our little beans heart beating at 164 bpm. The link to that u/s is under my signature. I had my 8 week visit yesterday and so far all is well. I have my NT scan on Feb 1 and I will be 12+3. 

I am glad to see a few of you guys have aslo got your BFP and some are still waiting. I wish you all the best of luck.

BTW, I am due August 12.


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl - yes, that quote was from a doctor. I get the impression that doctors don't get involved with pregnancy unless something goes wrong! I'd gone to see him about my cough and apart from "congratulations", that was his only comment on the pregnancy! 

I could not believe that dad on OBEM either! What a loser. He was really the exact opposite of how you would hope your OH would act during delivery! I also cried when Freya was born and thought her mum did really well. 

I phoned my dad to tell him the news (just before OBEM - what an emotional evening!) He was very very excited. I think he thought I was joking at first but then when it sunk in he was over the moon and talking about all the things he was planning to do with his grandchild! His cat died a couple of days ago, he had to take it to be put down because it was so ill. So he was quite sad but he is definitely happier now! He asked if he could tell the people who he works with, I said yes as I don't know any of them so it's his choice. 

I've got to get back in to work mode now because I need to do planning for next term. Don't think my concentration is up to much though! How have you guys coped that have had a BFP and are back at work? I guess it'll take your mind off pregnancy but it might also make everything at work seem so insignificant!


----------



## Pusscat

BERDC99 said:


> Hey girls! It has been a while since I have posted over here so I wanted to give you an update on what has been going on with me. On Novemeber 28 I got my :bfp:. I called the doctor that day and he didnt waste any time getting started on testing my hcg levels. My first beta came back at 531 and second 41 hours later came back at 1401. I had a ultrasound done at the end of that week just to make sure that it was in the right place and it was. That ultrasound is my avatar picture. On December 28 I had a viability scan and we seen our little beans heart beating at 164 bpm. The link to that u/s is under my signature. I had my 8 week visit yesterday and so far all is well. I have my NT scan on Feb 1 and I will be 12+3.
> 
> I am glad to see a few of you guys have aslo got your BFP and some are still waiting. I wish you all the best of luck.
> 
> BTW, I am due August 12.

Congratulations! Wow, it's great that you've had all those reassurances that LO is doing well inside you :thumbup: How many weeks are you in the scan pictures?


----------



## Pusscat

I've just clicked the link :dohh: Now I know!


----------



## smawfl

Another Update: 

:bfp: Decemberists BFP's :bfp: 
BERDC99 - Due 12th August 2012
FeelSoBlessed - Due 2nd-4th September 2012
Pussycat - Due 9th September 2012
DS0910 - Due 9th September 2012
Seaweed Eater - Due 11th September 2012
Bambi1985 - Due ???
Spiceeb - Due ???


:dust: Decemberists TTC :dust:
Gimgem - Testing 5th January!
Smawfl - Testing 21st January!
Gaiagirl - Testing 23rd January!
Shh - Testing 26th January!
Anneliese - Testing 29th January!
Ke29 - Testing 3rd February!
Minimoocow - Testing 3rd February! (or in a couple of days if AF doesn't show 
Hanyoumama
Nightdaze
EmilyCJ


----------



## smawfl

BERDC99 - Thanks for the update! Glad to hear all going well!

Pussycat - that's so sweet about your dad! Good luck with the planning!


----------



## Pusscat

Smafl - how do you get your tickers to go small? So, like in your sig, you can fit a few side by side? I want to fit in the fruit one but don't want to take up too much space! 

As you can see, planning has taken a back seat. Signature design is way more important!


----------



## smawfl

Pussycat my tickers are from Daisypath (click on one of them and you can go to the site)

You have to select the small ones.

Don't think The Bump do small ones?

Then in the signature but, just copy and paste the codes so they are next to eachother

EG:

TICKER 1 - TICKER 2 - TICKER 3

rather than 

TICKER 1 
TICKER 2 
TICKER 3

I think there are restrictions to how many you can fit in.

Hope that helps and makes sense!


PS I agree, Signature design is way more important than planning! ;)


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl said:


> Pussycat my tickers are from Daisypath (click on one of them and you can go to the site)
> 
> You have to select the small ones.
> 
> Don't think The Bump do small ones?
> 
> Then in the signature but, just copy and paste the codes so they are next to eachother
> 
> EG:
> 
> TICKER 1 - TICKER 2 - TICKER 3
> 
> rather than
> 
> TICKER 1
> TICKER 2
> TICKER 3
> 
> I think there are restrictions to how many you can fit in.
> 
> Hope that helps and makes sense!
> 
> 
> PS I agree, Signature design is way more important than planning! ;)

Thanks smawfl. I don't think The Bump do the smaller ones either. I've just had a look. Never mind. You're allowed 3 large tickers but I think that looks like too much. I'll have another play around another time! :comp:


----------



## seaweed eater

Congratulations BERDC, so glad to hear everything is going well! You're exactly a month ahead of a few of us :)

:hugs: Pusscat, how wonderful that your dad was so happy!! Sounds like a very sweet conversation. We wrote to my husband's parents last night and they were a little _too_ happy :wacko: they said it was the happiest news of their entire lives and had made them the happiest people on earth. No pressure on me or anything :p

I'm a little anxious about going back to work next week, too. More than anything I've been thinking about how I'm going to avoid falling asleep during meetings. I remember when a friend who just gave birth was in her first tri (which I didn't know at the time) and fell asleep constantly...I'm currently enjoying the luxury of taking 2 naps per day so I don't know how it's going to go when I have to be up and alert for a normal workday!


----------



## gaiagirl

Morning ladies! (Well, for me anyways)...

berdcc - So glad everything is going so well! Thanks for keeping us updated :thumbup:

pusscat - That's awesome about your Dad! Sounds like he needed something to lift him up a bit. 

seaweed - That is a bit of pressure, but I am sure everything will be fine so it is actually very sweet! So great to have people behind you 100%! As far as falling asleep...I can't imagine what I would do if I were more tired than I already am! Haha, that would be very tough...especially when you can't just gulp coffee :dohh:

AFM - This job thing is driving me crazy, it is such a difficult decision for so many reasons...it affects seniority but also how my maternity pay would be calculated! There is no right answer and it's stressing me out (even though I said it wouldn't!)! 

Also last night I called my friend to talk about the job thing (she's a teacher in the same district) and she had some news. She told me a month ago they were going to start trying...and she is already pregnant! I am excited for her, of course, but now I want to get that BFP even more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She said the same thing...which is great but doesn't help!

I so hope it happens soon...but it makes me obsess over short luteal phase issues. I must have googled every single combination of 'short + luteal + phase + success stories + pregnant + conceived'! Ugh.


----------



## smawfl

gaiagirl said:


> Morning ladies! (Well, for me anyways)...
> 
> berdcc - So glad everything is going so well! Thanks for keeping us updated :thumbup:
> 
> pusscat - That's awesome about your Dad! Sounds like he needed something to lift him up a bit.
> 
> seaweed - That is a bit of pressure, but I am sure everything will be fine so it is actually very sweet! So great to have people behind you 100%! As far as falling asleep...I can't imagine what I would do if I were more tired than I already am! Haha, that would be very tough...especially when you can't just gulp coffee :dohh:
> 
> AFM - This job thing is driving me crazy, it is such a difficult decision for so many reasons...it affects seniority but also how my maternity pay would be calculated! There is no right answer and it's stressing me out (even though I said it wouldn't!)!
> 
> Also last night I called my friend to talk about the job thing (she's a teacher in the same district) and she had some news. She told me a month ago they were going to start trying...and she is already pregnant! I am excited for her, of course, but now I want to get that BFP even more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She said the same thing...which is great but doesn't help!
> 
> I so hope it happens soon...but it makes me obsess over short luteal phase issues. I must have googled every single combination of 'short + luteal + phase + success stories + pregnant + conceived'! Ugh.

:hugs::hugs:

Ah try not to worry. Sometimes these things have a tendency to sort them selves out.. but if you're anything like me and like planning and (as my DH would say) a control freek then I'm sure it's quite difficult to do.

Just try to remember that stress will not be good for baby making!! :flower::flower:

Keep positive!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Good evening ladies... Just flying by quickly!


Pusscat said:


> I've got to get back in to work mode now because I need to do planning for next term. Don't think my concentration is up to much though! How have you guys coped that have had a BFP and are back at work? I guess it'll take your mind off pregnancy but it might also make everything at work seem so insignificant!

Pusscat - I'm shattered!!! Ha!!! I had teacher training yesterday and a full teaching day today! I've been in bed since 8 o'clock! Had a little excited feeling inside though! It's difficult to judge how much is down to tiredness from being PG or tiredness from the Christmas break and having to get back into the swing of things!! 



gaiagirl said:


> Also last night I called my friend to talk about the job thing (she's a teacher in the same district) and she had some news. She told me a month ago they were going to start trying...and she is already pregnant! I am excited for her, of course, but now I want to get that BFP even more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She said the same thing...which is great but doesn't help!
> 
> I so hope it happens soon...but it makes me obsess over short luteal phase issues. I must have googled every single combination of 'short + luteal + phase + success stories + pregnant + conceived'! Ugh.

Wishing you lots and lots of dust - I hope you'll get your bfp real soon x


----------



## smawfl

Morning Lovely Ladies!

Well this morning FF gave me my cross hairs! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm 3DOP!

Send lots of :dust: my way please!! 

How is everyone doing? Any nice weekend plans? Last minute holiday shopping for us and a little pampering! :thumbup:


----------



## seaweed eater

Smawfl, your chart looks fabulous! :happydance: Fingers crossed you see that :bfp: this month!!

Weekend plans, sit on an airplane :lol: and prepare for going back to work. Also, I had a bit of a freakout day yesterday for whatever reason so I want to focus on ways to feel less anxious and enjoy this pregnancy. To be honest I think it all just seems too perfect -- first cycle TTC, finding out at 10 DPO first thing in the new year. I'm waiting for the other shoe to drop somehow. Trying to remind myself that that's not really the way the world works! I get as good a chance as anyone who's my age, as healthy as I am, avoiding high-risk behaviors to the same extent that I am etc.


----------



## smawfl

seaweed eater said:


> Smawfl, your chart looks fabulous! :happydance: Fingers crossed you see that :bfp: this month!!
> 
> Weekend plans, sit on an airplane :lol: and prepare for going back to work. Also, I had a bit of a freakout day yesterday for whatever reason so I want to focus on ways to feel less anxious and enjoy this pregnancy. To be honest I think it all just seems too perfect -- first cycle TTC, finding out at 10 DPO first thing in the new year. I'm waiting for the other shoe to drop somehow. Trying to remind myself that that's not really the way the world works! I get as good a chance as anyone who's my age, as healthy as I am, avoiding high-risk behaviors to the same extent that I am etc.

Thank you!! I really hopw our efforts have paid off! We were going to BD again last night but far too exhausted!!

Have a good trip hun, hope you manage to relax and enjoy everything. Are you back at work on Monday?


----------



## seaweed eater

Yes, back at work on Monday, 8 AM bright and early :)


----------



## Shh

Sending lots of :dust: your way Smawfl!

Gimgem - I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:, did you test?

Just wondering if anybody had thoughts on my question in my last post regarding discarding temps if I take them after I've been out of bed? :flower:


----------



## smawfl

Shh said:


> Sending lots of :dust: your way Smawfl!
> 
> Gimgem - I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:, did you test?
> 
> Just wondering if anybody had thoughts on my question in my last post regarding discarding temps if I take them after I've been out of bed? :flower:

Thank you! :flower:

Sorry didn't answer your question, I remember reading it but mussed have missed it in my replies!

Yes I think I would discard it to be honest. Enter it into FF and then click discard next to it so you have a record.

Have you got a link to your chart?


----------



## seaweed eater

I'm sorry, Shh, there must have been so much activity around that time that we all missed it! :hugs: You could check discard, but if you enter the time accurately every morning, FF will often discard it for you. Alternatively you could try this tool to adjust your temperature --> https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php I have not used it much myself, but apparently people seem to find it accurate, though I don't know how they would know :shrug: but it might be worth a try to see if you get a good pattern!


----------



## seaweed eater

PS hope you ladies don't mind that I added you to my signature! :happydance: I talked about being "bump buddies" with another girl I've chatted with on here and figured I would add you as well since this was my original TTC group. :hugs: to all!!


----------



## smawfl

seaweed eater said:


> PS hope you ladies don't mind that I added you to my signature! :happydance: I talked about being "bump buddies" with another girl I've chatted with on here and figured I would add you as well since this was my original TTC group. :hugs: to all!!

Yay don't mind at all! Looks fab, I may do the same! (If I have space with the zillion tickers I have LOL) 

:happydance:


----------



## smawfl

seaweed eater said:


> I'm sorry, Shh, there must have been so much activity around that time that we all missed it! :hugs: You could check discard, but if you enter the time accurately every morning, FF will often discard it for you. Alternatively you could try this tool to adjust your temperature --> https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php I have not used it much myself, but apparently people seem to find it accurate, though I don't know how they would know :shrug: but it might be worth a try to see if you get a good pattern!


I've heard of this too, but never actually used it.. I figured if it's a one off it wont really matter in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Pusscat

A good old sprinkling of :dust: to all. There's a bit of a lull in the BFPs at the moment, I feel we need some more! :dust: I wonder if gingem tested? 

I agree about discarding the temperature if it's not taken straight after waking. It's useful to still enter it on FF but make sure it's discarded so that it doesn't mess up your chart! :thumbup:

Seaweed - of course we don't mind being added to your sig :haha: In fact I think we're very restrained on this thread and haven't gone nearly as far as some of the other threads on here! I definitely need some bump buddies. I might add something to my sig as well. Oh dear, more distractions from planning!!

I get the same feeling about this all feeling like it's happened to easily and surely there must be some catch? Boxing day BFP, 8DPO, 1st month TTC. However, there is NO reason for this to mean that this isn't meant to be! I'm young, fit and healthy (apart from the chest infection :dohh:) And falling pregnant first time wasn't just a lucky coincidence, it was very well planned! Maybe with a little helping hand from my lucky heather! 

My weekend plans are to get as much sleep in as possible before starting back at school on Monday. Think I'm going to get really nervous on Sunday because I'm going to tell the head teacher about my pregnancy on the first day. I'd rather tell her the truth rather than have to make up excuses as to why I'm not feeling well. And my first midwife appointment is at 1pm on a Monday so I need time off for that. I hate lying so I'm just going to tell her!

We're also planning a trip to IKEA to buy some new furniture for the office. Might have a wishful look at the nursery stuff as well but only looking, no purchasing until a lot further down the line! :blush:


----------



## smawfl

Pusscat said:


> A good old sprinkling of :dust: to all. There's a bit of a lull in the BFPs at the moment, I feel we need some more! :dust: I wonder if gingem tested?

I think after GimGem I'm the next tester on the 21st Jan so keep the :dust: going! lol

I hope GimGem is ok and got her :BFP: :hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: Thank you Pusscat, it's very reassuring to know that you feel the same way. Nice sig by the way :happydance:

I hate lying too...it's annoying how many lies I have already told, starting while TTC! Like that I don't like the taste of coffee or blue cheese...neither of those could be further from the truth :lol: Being aware of the MC risk, it's not that I want to tell people right now, but I can't wait until the risk is less (knock on wood) and I can start telling the truth again.


----------



## smawfl

Quick question BFP girls.. during the 2WW did you eat as normal or were you eating as if you were pregnant? Most of my 2WW will be spent in South Africa so want to make sure I'm not going to harm a potential baby by trying loads of random foods!


----------



## seaweed eater

South Africa! How exciting, smawfl! How long will you be there? :happydance:

I've been eating as if I were pregnant since about 4 DPO. I figured it wouldn't make a difference until implantation. During that time, I had a bit of caffeine and some cheese that might have been unpasteurized, but I didn't drink at all. I can totally empathize -- it's been hard eating properly while traveling. Can't wait to be home soon and have more control over food.


----------



## smawfl

seaweed eater said:


> South Africa! How exciting, smawfl! How long will you be there? :happydance:
> 
> I've been eating as if I were pregnant since about 4 DPO. I figured it wouldn't make a difference until implantation. During that time, I had a bit of caffeine and some cheese that might have been unpasteurized, but I didn't drink at all. I can totally empathize -- it's been hard eating properly while traveling. Can't wait to be home soon and have more control over food.

Looking forward to it but seems to have come around really quickly! Going 10th - 20th Jan. :happydance:

Did you feel anything for implantation? Is that normally around 5-7 DPO?

I won't be drinking, althought I'm going to a wedding while we are there so may be hard to disguise.. Might have to fake sip the champagne for the toast!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Implantation is usually 8-10 DPO but can be a few days earlier or later. I figured it wouldn't be earlier than 5 in any case. In retrospect I think it was probably 7 DPO because of the specific type of cramping I had on that day and the fact that I got my first positive HPT at 10 DPO. But I didn't know that in advance or even as it was happening.

Anyway, how exciting! I hope you have a wonderful time!


----------



## seaweed eater

Oops, posted twice, sorry.


----------



## gaiagirl

Hi Ladies...lots of conversation going on today :thumbup: I don't really know where to start.

For discarding temps, I have had a crappy sleep two nights in a row (waking up throughout the night and not getting back to sleep right away) so I have discarded two in a row! I might re-add them based on how the next few days go but for now my chart looks really broken up. I think it is the stress of the decision I have had to make about jobs this week...

I also really hope that gimgem is back soon, with her BFP. Loss is so hard, I hope she is OK.

As far as feeling like the 'other shoe is going to drop' I can relate to that even without a quick conception. I have always battled that feeling because I feel so lucky with how my life had gone so far and I often feel that way. The more you have, the more you have to lose kind of thing. However, what a waste a great life would be if you spent it worrying about that, right? I know a lot of women who have conceived the first month - and some of them didn't even KNOW when they ovulated. So really, considering how prepared we all are I don't think it is strange for us to get BFPs quickly. In fact, I think that when you are charting and using OPKs then NOT getting a BFP within 3-6 months would be a bit concerning...but then I don`t want any of us to feel badly in 3-6 months :dohh:

Smawfl - I am so excited for you! 3DPO, yay...let the symptom spotting begin! Lol, just joking hopefully you can avoid it! When are you back from vacation? Will you be able to come on here at all while away? Hopefully the trip will distract you from all the symptoms etc. 

AFM - Slooooooooooooowly getting closer to the fertile window. Seriously the time is crawling, I hope I dont have to go through many months of this! I think I will take my first OPK Monday and start BD on Tuesday :thumbup:

OK I can`t remember what else was being discussed so this is probably good for now!


----------



## Pusscat

smawfl said:


> Pusscat said:
> 
> 
> A good old sprinkling of :dust: to all. There's a bit of a lull in the BFPs at the moment, I feel we need some more! :dust: I wonder if gingem tested?
> 
> I think after GimGem I'm the next tester on the 21st Jan so keep the :dust: going! lol
> 
> I hope GimGem is ok and got her :BFP: :hugs:Click to expand...




smawfl said:


> Quick question BFP girls.. during the 2WW did you eat as normal or were you eating as if you were pregnant? Most of my 2WW will be spent in South Africa so want to make sure I'm not going to harm a potential baby by trying loads of random foods!

All I avoided was alcohol but that was only because I was on antibiotics. I wouldn't worry too much. The main thing I'd want to avoid is anything thay could give you food poisoning as a fever would not be good for you in pregnancy.


----------



## seaweed eater

Gaiagirl, thanks for understanding sweetie :hugs: I'm sorry to hear the job stress has kept you up. I really hope that resolves itself for you soon. Take care.


----------



## HanyouMama

Coming up on my fertile window and Ovulation... Let's hope something happens this month and that OH cooperates... He has been so far, but its been difficult... And he wants to know when im ovulation... but he seems to get performance anxiety when it comes down to it.... UGH!:dohh:


----------



## smawfl

Hanyoumama when are you due to test? Need to add you to the list:)


----------



## smawfl

HanyouMama said:


> Coming up on my fertile window and Ovulation... Let's hope something happens this month and that OH cooperates... He has been so far, but its been difficult... And he wants to know when im ovulation... but he seems to get performance anxiety when it comes down to it.... UGH!:dohh:

Good luck hun,do you think not telling him when you ov would help?


----------



## Shh

Thanks ladies, I've added temps and then discarded, but that calculator thing is interesting, I think I'll do that too and jot it down in my notes section. I'll try and link to my chart later on.

As for thinking its all too good to be true, I completely had that feeling when I got my first BFP, and I had a very easy pregnancy (save for one episode of bleeding and a hospital trip - all fine), I felt like something was constantly about to happen to ruin it all and my luck was going to run out, but no, it didn't! Just enjoy your BFPs and your magical journey - you'll never have a better one!

Gaiagirl - have you decided what to do regarding your job? I hope the stress/sleepless nights can stop soon :hugs:

Smawfl - I just avoid alcohol, the risks with foods are far more minimal, so I didn't worry about them until I got a BFP (and am doing the same this time), in fact, I'm probably eating more rare meat/pate/cheese etc simply because I know HOW much I missed them for nine months! Hubby had to bring me pate in hospital! But in SA, I'd echo Pusscat and say try not to eat anything that might give you food poisoning/upset stomach too.

Hanyoumama, maybe tell a little porkypie and say thats its a couple of days later, then hopefully you can enjoy some stress free BD and then it doesn't matter so much the day of/day after ovulation. Naughty I know, but I think thats what I might do...

Seaweed Eater - so, how are the symptoms doing now you're allowed to spot??! :happydance:


----------



## HanyouMama

smawfl said:


> Hanyoumama when are you due to test? Need to add you to the list:)

I think around the 22nd of january


----------



## HanyouMama

smawfl said:


> HanyouMama said:
> 
> 
> Coming up on my fertile window and Ovulation... Let's hope something happens this month and that OH cooperates... He has been so far, but its been difficult... And he wants to know when im ovulation... but he seems to get performance anxiety when it comes down to it.... UGH!:dohh:
> 
> Good luck hun,do you think not telling him when you ov would help?Click to expand...





Shh said:


> Hanyoumama, maybe tell a little porkypie and say thats its a couple of days later, then hopefully you can enjoy some stress free BD and then it doesn't matter so much the day of/day after ovulation. Naughty I know, but I think thats what I might do...


I think it would help, but he wanted to know when I do. We'll have to see how it all plays out. He already knows that Im close to ovulation anyway, so if he has "issues" with it this month, next month, i just wont tell him when I am.


----------



## gaiagirl

Shh - Thanks for asking, I have made a decision, but am still uneasy about it. There was so many factors that neither way I went was a great option. I have accepted a 0.25 contract and will ***hopefully*** be moving into a 0.857 by the beginning of Feb when my friend leaves it on maternity leave. I am the next in line for it so as long as no one comes out of the woodwork and steals it away I am all good!

Unfortunately I won't know for sure until probably the first week of Feb :dohh:


----------



## HanyouMama

I think I got a positive OPK last night... It was weird, I got 2 positives with my cheapie amazon tests, but a negative with my Clear blue. We played it on the safe side and BD anyway :thumbup:


----------



## ke29

HanyouMama said:


> I think I got a positive OPK last night... It was weird, I got 2 positives with my cheapie amazon tests, but a negative with my Clear blue. We played it on the safe side and BD anyway :thumbup:

wonder why that happened?


----------



## smawfl

Happy Saturday Decemberists!!

Thanks for the tip about avoiding anything that could give food poisoning while on hol. I'll just have to be super careful.

On 4DPO today. Not sure when symptoms are supposed to kick in. But I'm getting (sorry TMI) sticky thick CM today. Probably not a sign as last month I had EWCM post OV..

*Gaiagirl *- Keeping fingers crossed for you for the job!

*Hanyoumama *- Yay for the positive OPK! It was my first time using them this month, I had Internet Cheapies and Clear Blue Digitals.. I didnt really get on with the IC's. Got a smiley face with the Clear Blue though. Good for BDing though :thumbup:

Happy Weekend!!


----------



## smawfl

Another Update: 

:bfp: Decemberists BFP's :bfp:
BERDC99 - Due 12th August 2012
FeelSoBlessed - Due 2nd-4th September 2012
Pussycat - Due 9th September 2012
DS0910 - Due 9th September 2012
Seaweed Eater - Due 11th September 2012
Bambi1985 - Due ???
Spiceeb - Due ???


:dust: Decemberists TTC :dust:
Gimgem - Testing 5th January!
Smawfl - Testing 21st January!
Hanyoumama - Testing 22nd January
Gaiagirl - Testing 23rd January!
Shh - Testing 26th January!
Anneliese - Testing 29th January!
Ke29 - Testing 3rd February!
Minimoocow - Testing 3rd February! (or in a couple of days if AF doesn't show 
Nightdaze
EmilyCJ


----------



## seaweed eater

:happydance: I'm excited for those of you who are in your fertile period right now! Have fun, ladies!! :hugs: HanyouMama, I'm sorry about the situation with your OH. Sounds delicate. I hope he manages to relax and enjoy the process!

:hugs: Gaiagirl, will be keeping my fingers crossed for you to get that contract next month. One of my close friends has been in a similar situation and I know how hard the uncertainty has been for her. I hope it all works out exactly as you want it to!!

AFM, I'm feeling good! Just arrived back home and couldn't be happier. I hope the beanlet did ok through all the flights -- found myself wanting to give him/her a pep talk each time we took off and landed! :lol: Symptoms-wise, things have been quite tolerable. Tiredness, a bit of nausea after every meal, gas/bloating, breast soreness. Oddly, despite the nausea my appetite has noticeably increased, which is fun in a way. Oh, and I've been noticing a stronger sense of smell (I think), and little twingey feelings in my uterus. Lots of watery CM (the same as right before ov on months when I don't get EWCM). And a new varicose vein on one of my legs. Oh well, still worth it!

And feeling emotional too, sort of on and off. So far I feel as though things have gone in cycles. I spend a day or two feeling happy and excited and then a day or two feeling upset/nervous/tearful. Who knows whether that will continue though.

I'm sure that's more detail than you probably wanted to know! :wacko: How are you other ladies doing symptoms-wise?


----------



## smawfl

Noooo keep the updates coming!!! Good to hear what you're experiencing!

Glad you're back home safe and sound. Did you have a good flight(s)? x


----------



## smawfl

gaiagirl said:


> Smawfl - I am so excited for you! 3DPO, yay...let the symptom spotting begin! Lol, just joking hopefully you can avoid it! When are you back from vacation? Will you be able to come on here at all while away? Hopefully the trip will distract you from all the symptoms etc.

Sorry just realised I didn't reply to this!

We are back on the 20th Jan. Hopefully AF wont have arrived while away and I can test on the 21st!

I may try and pop in, but will depend on the WiFi at the hotel I think. I dont want to miss anything! LOL


----------



## seaweed eater

Thank you, I did have pretty good flights (as good as flights can be I suppose). We had one scary connection and ended up running through the airport to make our next flight...but we did make it. Aside from that I slept ok and didn't feel any more nauseated than I have been on the ground...I was worried about getting m/s on the plane but it was fine.


----------



## HanyouMama

So I just took another Test and it was the same as lastnight. Positive IC, Negative clearblue :wacko:


----------



## smawfl

HanyouMama said:


> So I just took another Test and it was the same as lastnight. Positive IC, Negative clearblue :wacko:

Hey hun, can u post a pic of the IC?

Im no expert but is the line as dark as the control?

I kept having lines bit not dark enough to be classed as positive.

The only definite positive I has was with the CB digital.


----------



## gaiagirl

Hi Ladies, how is Sunday? Lol...it's 12:30 on Sat night/Sun morning here so I get a kick out of that :)

Smawfl - love the shout out to us in your sig! I need to add something! Also, you chart is looking awesome and very well timed BDing! I just noticed you got a + the same day as O? Interesting...that means being proactive and BDing well before O is pretty key!

Hanyoumama - that's strange about the ICs, but yes you should post them. Also, do you chart I can't remember? 

AFM - I'm sure it doesn't count yet for us but we got a head start on BDing tonight :) It was the first time that it actually was possible to conceive so we used Pre-seed which was actually great! My O date has moved up a little each month so it could be sooner than Sat but I doubt by much!

I'll check in again after I get some sleep :)


----------



## smawfl

gaiagirl said:


> Hi Ladies, how is Sunday? Lol...it's 12:30 on Sat night/Sun morning here so I get a kick out of that :)
> 
> Smawfl - love the shout out to us in your sig! I need to add something! Also, you chart is looking awesome and very well timed BDing! I just noticed you got a + the same day as O? Interesting...that means being proactive and BDing well before O is pretty key!
> 
> AFM - I'm sure it doesn't count yet for us but we got a head start on BDing tonight :) It was the first time that it actually was possible to conceive so we used Pre-seed which was actually great! My O date has moved up a little each month so it could be sooner than Sat but I doubt by much!


I's full on Sunday morning here, lazy day ahead. Might start on the packing :happydance:

I think I probably would have got a positive OPK the evening before my OV date too (but I didn't test). I think my sure was fairly quick. This month has been a little odd in terms of CM, usually I have much more EWCM (sorry TMI) but I think due to the Christmas break, I wasn't drinking as much water as I do when I'm at work. Don't tend to drink much water at the weekends really either, but at work I fill a bottle and get through it throughout the day. Also I think the lack of water was giving me headaches come to think about it over the Christmas break, so think I was dehydrated and it affected my CM.

Glad you liked the pre-seed :thumbup: Good luck for OV! :dust:


----------



## HanyouMama

Sadly I didnt take pictures of my tests :( They were the same color, if not darker than the control line, so that is what's confusing me. I will take another one later today and take a picture if it comes out positive again.

I do not chart :( Taking BBT was just too hard for me to remember and I hardly ever wake up at the same time and I have a hard time staying asleep during the night, so it just didnt work out.


----------



## Pusscat

HanyouMama - sorry your tests are so confusing! But I think you're doing the right thing in BDing anyway :thumbup: Hope DH continues to cooperate!

Smawfl - sounds like a lovely relaxing Sunday. Just what you need for little bean to make it's journey down to it's future home for 9 months :thumbup:

Gaiagirl - glad you're enjoying the BDing. We used Pre-Seed a few times during my fertile window and it felt very good! I've got loads left so definitely going to use up the rest :blush:

Seaweed - glad you had a good last few days of your time off! Back to work tomorrow for both of us :wacko: Stay away m/s!! I'm also finding my appetite is really high. I get hungry quickly and when I eat I keep beating DH to finish as I'm just soo hungry! 

AFM I've had a good last weekend of the holidays. Just feeling a bit more tired than usual and as I mentioned, very hungry! Went for a nice walk today which felt good.

As you can see from my ticker I am now 5 weeks :happydance::happydance: I'm really happy to have reached the next week along, feels a lot more secure than 4 weeks! But I've read that m/s usually starts around 5 weeks as this is when your hormones get high enough to be noticed :wacko: 

So I'll be telling the head teacher about the pregnancy tomorrow :wacko: I'm scared! 

Wishing you all a :dust: -filled week


----------



## seaweed eater

:happydance: :yipee: Congrats on 5w!! You've graduated from poppyseed to appleseed! I know what you mean, I feel grateful for every day that passes without incident, and having a new number in the week count is definitely reassuring.

It's hard to get used to being so hungry all the time! I need to stock up on snacks for next week. Usually I don't snack very much so I feel like I have to re-learn how to feed myself!

I've heard the 5th week is when the symptoms really kick in too, so I hope things stay relatively tolerable for both of us. Let us know how it goes back at work tomorrow!


----------



## smawfl

HanyouMama said:


> Sadly I didnt take pictures of my tests :( They were the same color, if not darker than the control line, so that is what's confusing me. I will take another one later today and take a picture if it comes out positive again.
> 
> I do not chart :( Taking BBT was just too hard for me to remember and I hardly ever wake up at the same time and I have a hard time staying asleep during the night, so it just didnt work out.

Hope you manage to catch :) I agree with Pussycat, keep up the BDing



Pusscat said:


> Smawfl - sounds like a lovely relaxing Sunday. Just what you need for little bean to make it's journey down to it's future home for 9 months :thumbup:
> 
> AFM I've had a good last weekend of the holidays. Just feeling a bit more tired than usual and as I mentioned, very hungry! Went for a nice walk today which felt good.
> 
> As you can see from my ticker I am now 5 weeks :happydance::happydance: I'm really happy to have reached the next week along, feels a lot more secure than 4 weeks! But I've read that m/s usually starts around 5 weeks as this is when your hormones get high enough to be noticed :wacko:
> 
> So I'll be telling the head teacher about the pregnancy tomorrow :wacko: I'm scared!
> 
> Wishing you all a :dust: -filled week

Thanks hun! Congrats on the 5 weeks! :happydance::happydance:

Good luck for tomorrow!!



seaweed eater said:


> :happydance: :yipee: Congrats on 5w!! You've graduated from poppyseed to appleseed! I know what you mean, I feel grateful for every day that passes without incident, and having a new number in the week count is definitely reassuring.
> 
> It's hard to get used to being so hungry all the time! I need to stock up on snacks for next week. Usually I don't snack very much so I feel like I have to re-learn how to feed myself!
> 
> I've heard the 5th week is when the symptoms really kick in too, so I hope things stay relatively tolerable for both of us. Let us know how it goes back at work tomorrow!

Congrats on the now food status :) LOL :happydance::happydance:

Hope your first day back goes well!


----------



## HanyouMama

I hope we have a good chance of concieving this month :thumbup: BD again today.:happydance::haha::blush:


----------



## smawfl

Morning Decemberists!

My last day at work today before the holiday!! Can't wait! Although both DH and I have come down with a cold :( boooo

So have been trying to kick it quick sharp!

Not sure if this morning's temp is accurate.. when I first took it it was 35.95 which is dipping way below my coverline. I thought that was too low to be an implantation dip? Took it again and then it was 36.68 which I've recorded. I've made a note I'm not well so that may be to do with it.

When does implantation usually occur and is it such a drastic dip in temp usually?

Hope you're all well! 
:dust:


----------



## smawfl

I've just changed my chart to include my first low temp.. dunno if that's right..! Might see how I go tomorrow and may just discard it!

Also not sure whether to take the thermometer on hol! And dont know whether to take a test tomorrow!! 7DPO is way too early isn't it?!?


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: Smawfl, I think it's possible that the dip is implantation. I think I remember seeing charts where the dip goes below the coverline. How exciting!!

However, don't test tomorrow. Even if it is implantation, it will take at least 2-3 days before you have enough HCG built up to get a :bfp:.

As for whether to take your thermometer, I think the only day that might really matter is the day AF is due _if_ you haven't gotten a positive HPT by then. And all the temp will do is give you early warning of something you're likely to find out later that day anyway (whether you're going to get your period or you're late). I guess the other thing temping is good for during the TWW is seeing whether you have a triphasic pattern, but if you're trying to avoid symptom spotting then it might even be better not to know! And if this isn't your cycle (I hope it is!), you'll only be 3 days or so into the next cycle and you don't really need those temps. So, I don't think it would be hugely useful to have it with you, but if you're curious then I guess it's a low-cost thing to bring.

AFM, I feel as though my digestive system has suddenly kicked it up a notch :wacko: I was up half the night with uncomfortable trapped wind. Is this what 5w has in store? If so, bring it, but I wish it had not started the day before my first day back at work! :p


----------



## smawfl

seaweed eater said:


> :hugs: Smawfl, I think it's possible that the dip is implantation. I think I remember seeing charts where the dip goes below the coverline. How exciting!!
> 
> However, don't test tomorrow. Even if it is implantation, it will take at least 2-3 days before you have enough HCG built up to get a :bfp:.
> 
> As for whether to take your thermometer, I think the only day that might really matter is the day AF is due _if_ you haven't gotten a positive HPT by then. And all the temp will do is give you early warning of something you're likely to find out later that day anyway (whether you're going to get your period or you're late). I guess the other thing temping is good for during the TWW is seeing whether you have a triphasic pattern, but if you're trying to avoid symptom spotting then it might even be better not to know! And if this isn't your cycle (I hope it is!), you'll only be 3 days or so into the next cycle and you don't really need those temps. So, I don't think it would be hugely useful to have it with you, but if you're curious then I guess it's a low-cost thing to bring.
> 
> AFM, I feel as though my digestive system has suddenly kicked it up a notch :wacko: I was up half the night with uncomfortable trapped wind. Is this what 5w has in store? If so, bring it, but I wish it had not started the day before my first day back at work! :p

Thanks Seaweed! I think I'll leave it at home (she says but I'm sure I'll sneak it in at the last minute!)

Glad you're here, I'm at work so bored, need some chatter! Have done all my handover and have not a lot to do!

I didn't realise an implantation dip could go so low! Very strange.

I'm trying not to symptom spot. And I think compared to last month I'm doing quite well!!

Sorry you didn't get much sleep! Is your appetite OK?


----------



## smawfl

PS I won't take a test I don't think. I would rather have AF than a negative!


----------



## seaweed eater

If you'd rather have AF than a negative, then I wouldn't test until you're late. I would have gotten a nice dark line if I'd waited, no need to squint and ask my husband for a second opinion :lol: but I also don't think you should be afraid of a negative! Given how common false negatives are, a negative test with no AF is really almost completely uninformative, and psychologically I think it makes the most sense to treat it as though it _is_ completely uninformative. It's hard to do, of course, but really -- a BFN means nothing!! Anyway, but if you do feel you'd rather not see one, I would definitely wait to test and not take the approach I took this month :lol:

My appetite has been, well, great...if my m/s doesn't get any worse then I can already tell I'm going to be gaining a lot of weight :lol:


----------



## seaweed eater

Something cool I found out yesterday is that my OB was my mom's OB when I was born! He delivered me! What are the odds?? I knew he'd been active in the area for a long time, but I had no idea about the connection -- he's a friend's OB so she referred me.


----------



## smawfl

seaweed eater said:


> Something cool I found out yesterday is that my OB was my mom's OB when I was born! He delivered me! What are the odds?? I knew he'd been active in the area for a long time, but I had no idea about the connection -- he's a friend's OB so she referred me.

Ah wow that's so cool!! :thumbup:


----------



## gaiagirl

Hey Ladies!

Seaweed - That is so cool about the OB :thumbup: Not so cool about the gas, lol. I am not sure, but I suspect during the early weeks I would almost be happy to see any symptoms just to confirm that things were progressing...but trapped gas sounds terrible so maybe not!

Smawfl - I have to admit that I have obsessively searched FF for pregnancy charts with previous short luteal phases (there are over 200)! However, in my search I have definitely seen a number of charts with implantation dips below the coverline at 6 DPO! 

If I am excited for you I can only imagine how hard it must be to imagine not temping and testing for another 10 days...I think 7 DPO is definitely too early and probably not worthwhile. I will be testing at 10 DPO but only because AF always shows up then. 

I was really glad I didn't being the thermometer on my trip, but then that was because I wasn't really TTC! I mean really, there isn't much of a reason to temp in the next 10 days other than obsessing over are you or aren't you...

Tough call! Either way, I hope you have a great time :flower:

For the cold...I would take 5,000mg of Vit C today and tomorrow and a few hundred mg of Zinc! It can at least help lessen symptoms...since I guess you should not take any medication!


----------



## smawfl

gaiagirl said:


> Smawfl - I have to admit that I have obsessively searched FF for pregnancy charts with previous short luteal phases (there are over 200)! However, in my search I have definitely seen a number of charts with implantation dips below the coverline at 6 DPO!
> 
> If I am excited for you I can only imagine how hard it must be to imagine not temping and testing for another 10 days...I think 7 DPO is definitely too early and probably not worthwhile. I will be testing at 10 DPO but only because AF always shows up then.
> 
> I was really glad I didn't being the thermometer on my trip, but then that was because I wasn't really TTC! I mean really, there isn't much of a reason to temp in the next 10 days other than obsessing over are you or aren't you...
> 
> Tough call! Either way, I hope you have a great time :flower:
> 
> For the cold...I would take 5,000mg of Vit C today and tomorrow and a few hundred mg of Zinc! It can at least help lessen symptoms...since I guess you should not take any medication!


Thanks Gaiagirl.. I think I'll leave it behind. You're right, really not much point temping at the moment.. I guess I'm just an OCD'er and like my charts to look neat and tidy! :dohh: And I think I wont bring any tests with me either. AF will be the true indication! Hope she stays away!!

Are you getting ready for your marathon BD time over OV? Good luck and lots of dust :dust:


----------



## gaiagirl

Yup! We BD on Sat just in case of early O, and I am going to take another OPK today because I am already feeling O cramps yesterday and this morning. Sometimes I feel them for about 4 days leading up...so I think we will BD today and tomorrow, then probably take Wed off and BD again Thurs/Fri/Sat. Lol I cannot believe how scheduled it is! Yikes, I need to make sure I at least try to act like it is spontaneous.

What have you ladies heard about frequency though? Is 3 days in a row counter-productive, because it depletes sperm count?

Who would have thought having sex would be so complicated :dohh:


----------



## smawfl

gaiagirl said:


> Yup! We BD on Sat just in case of early O, and I am going to take another OPK today because I am already feeling O cramps yesterday and this morning. Sometimes I feel them for about 4 days leading up...so I think we will BD today and tomorrow, then probably take Wed off and BD again Thurs/Fri/Sat. Lol I cannot believe how scheduled it is! Yikes, I need to make sure I at least try to act like it is spontaneous.
> 
> What have you ladies heard about frequency though? Is 3 days in a row counter-productive, because it depletes sperm count?
> 
> Who would have thought having sex would be so complicated :dohh:

I know, I felt exactly the same! 

According to TCOYF you should BD everyday in the run up to OV and up to the day after the temp rise if your OH has normal level of :spermy:

If it's lower, then every other day in the run up to OV. 

I guess as we're newbies we won't know how strong the :spermy: is so I went for the every day theory ;)


----------



## smawfl

What will you do if you get a + OPK on Weds?!


----------



## smawfl

smawfl said:


> Another Update:
> 
> :bfp: Decemberists BFP's :bfp:
> BERDC99 - Due 12th August 2012
> FeelSoBlessed - Due 2nd-4th September 2012
> Pussycat - Due 9th September 2012
> DS0910 - Due 9th September 2012
> Seaweed Eater - Due 11th September 2012
> Bambi1985 - Due ???
> Spiceeb - Due ???
> 
> 
> :dust: Decemberists TTC :dust:
> Gimgem - Testing 5th January!
> Smawfl - Testing 21st January!
> Hanyoumama - Testing 22nd January
> Gaiagirl - Testing 23rd January!
> Shh - Testing 26th January!
> Anneliese - Testing 29th January!
> Ke29 - Testing 3rd February!
> Minimoocow - Testing 3rd February! (or in a couple of days if AF doesn't show
> Nightdaze
> EmilyCJ

So just looking at our latest list, it's just GimGem that will fingers crossed be giving updating us with some nice news soon.. Hope she's ok :flower: 

Then it's me!! :dust: to all!!

Nightdaze and Emily haven't been on since Christmas, hope they come back!


----------



## gaiagirl

smawfl said:


> What will you do if you get a + OPK on Weds?!

Hmmm, I think if we BD Tues I will still wait until Thurs? Eeeek I don't know!


----------



## seaweed eater

gaiagirl said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Seaweed - That is so cool about the OB :thumbup: Not so cool about the gas, lol. I am not sure, but I suspect during the early weeks I would almost be happy to see any symptoms just to confirm that things were progressing...but trapped gas sounds terrible so maybe not!

You're right, I am glad to see symptoms. Also embarrassed to admit that I POAS again yesterday and that was reassuring too...hopefully enough to hold me over until whenever I can get a doctor appointment!


----------



## gaiagirl

seaweed eater said:


> gaiagirl said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Seaweed - That is so cool about the OB :thumbup: Not so cool about the gas, lol. I am not sure, but I suspect during the early weeks I would almost be happy to see any symptoms just to confirm that things were progressing...but trapped gas sounds terrible so maybe not!
> 
> You're right, I am glad to see symptoms. Also embarrassed to admit that I POAS again yesterday and that was reassuring too...hopefully enough to hold me over until whenever I can get a doctor appointment!Click to expand...


Don't be embarrassed! I can absolutely see myself doing the same if there are any tests left by then!


----------



## seaweed eater

:lol: I bought a lot of tests! I could keep going for at least three more weeks if I planned to use them all up!


----------



## Pusscat

seaweed eater said:


> :lol: I bought a lot of tests! I could keep going for at least three more weeks if I planned to use them all up!

Step away from the sticks!! You know you'd be telling us the same if one of us was doing the same :haha:

gaiagirl - BD dilemmas! I know how you feel - I was doing a lot of BD planning this time last month. I'd just keep a good eye on your CM and if you have good EWCM you'll know the :spermy: can survive, so BDing every other day should be fine. But if there's a lack of EWCM then you might want to BD more often so that you have a good supply of healthy :spermy: in you! 

smawfl - I know what your mean about wanting your chart to look pretty. I'm slightly disappointed that I didn't get a good pregnancy achievement chart due to being ill. I wanted to see those 18 high temps after ov. Having said that, now that I've got my :bfp: I've hardly looked at my chart at all. It's served it's purpose and I don't need it any more! Hope leaving thermometer and tests behind isn't too painful for you!

Seaweed - sorry to hear about the gas!! Sounds painful, but like you say, if that's all you get then you should be happy!

AFM I told my head teacher first thing this morning and she was really supportive and has given me lots of info about maternity leave to read through. It's crazy to be planning all of this so early though. It's more just so I know what I'll have to do when the time comes to plan it. She's also going to do a work place risk assessment this week to make sure I look after myself. So it's all gone well!

Work was ok. Felt generally funny in my tummy all day but not really sick. Very tired not but that's normal for a first day back! :sleep:


----------



## ke29

Im now cd6, when do I start with the ovulation test kit? I am still on my period (I guess today will be the last day) so im unlikely to ovulate in the next few days but should I start testing anyway??? I bought a pack of 20 so im not short of them. Dont want to miss out this month and im confused as if I ovulate on day 14 (if I had a text book perfect cycle) then I assume I would get the smiley face on day 12!? This assumes a bog standard cycle which I cant have had last month or I would have had a BFP! Also what have people done BD wise? Last month I tried to make sure we DTD alternate days but this month im wondering if we should go for daily from day 7-14? I dont think DH would be too compliant with that.


----------



## smawfl

seaweed eater said:


> :lol: I bought a lot of tests! I could keep going for at least three more weeks if I planned to use them all up!

LOL I think you can step away from the tests now! :thumbup:



Pusscat said:


> smawfl - I know what your mean about wanting your chart to look pretty. I'm slightly disappointed that I didn't get a good pregnancy achievement chart due to being ill. I wanted to see those 18 high temps after ov. Having said that, now that I've got my :bfp: I've hardly looked at my chart at all. It's served it's purpose and I don't need it any more! Hope leaving thermometer and tests behind isn't too painful for you!

What's a pregnancy achievement chart!? Glad it went well today!



ke29 said:


> Im now cd6, when do I start with the ovulation test kit? I am still on my period (I guess today will be the last day) so im unlikely to ovulate in the next few days but should I start testing anyway??? I bought a pack of 20 so im not short of them. Dont want to miss out this month and im confused as if I ovulate on day 14 (if I had a text book perfect cycle) then I assume I would get the smiley face on day 12!? This assumes a bog standard cycle which I cant have had last month or I would have had a BFP! Also what have people done BD wise? Last month I tried to make sure we DTD alternate days but this month im wondering if we should go for daily from day 7-14? I dont think DH would be too compliant with that.

I would say start CD 10/11?


----------



## minimoocow

Hey everyone

Hope you all had a good weekend. Mine was great but really busy - glad to be back at work for a rest! AF showed up late on Thurs so I'm back in the egg hunt this month. I actually feel ok about it which is surprising and am looking forward to some BD'ing this month - found it a bit stressful last month!

Those of you UK based ladies - where did you buy preseed from?


----------



## seaweed eater

:lol: Don't worry, I don't actually plan to use up my tests or even close! I might allow myself another one next week since my appointment (finally just scheduled!) is in two weeks.

ke, I agree with starting around CD 10 or 11 if you don't know when you ovulate and have a 28-day cycle.

Pusscat, so glad your head teacher was so supportive!! Sorry you haven't been feeling 100% though, hope you feel better soon.

Minimoocow, wonderful to hear you are feeling positive about this cycle! Hope you enjoy the BD!

Feel like I could eat an entire house today! For the sake of my stomach I'm planning to have two small lunches instead of one big one. Hope the little tadpole is somehow benefiting from the extra food! :p


----------



## ds0910

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is well:flower: Gonna be short and sweet this time as I am very tired and hubby should be here with supper any minute. That's awesome that you ladies are having a healthy appetite! I am not so lucky I am afraid. It's not so much m/s(I have a little, but nothing terrible) I just have NO appetite:shrug: I don't get it. I start eating then bam, I fill up really quick and just can't eat anymore/ BOOOOO!! Never imagined I would be having to FORCE myself to eat while pregnant! I hope gimgem is ok, and hopefully she will come back with good news!:winkwink: Better go, food is here. Hope you ladies have a great day? Dang time difference!!


----------



## HanyouMama

Tonight in my Urinology class we did pregnancy tests... Even though I knew that there is no way that it could have been positive, it still sucked to see that BFN :cry:


----------



## smawfl

minimoocow said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> Hope you all had a good weekend. Mine was great but really busy - glad to be back at work for a rest! AF showed up late on Thurs so I'm back in the egg hunt this month. I actually feel ok about it which is surprising and am looking forward to some BD'ing this month - found it a bit stressful last month!
> 
> Those of you UK based ladies - where did you buy preseed from?

Sorry about AF showing Minimoocow! Fingers crossed and lots of dust for you this month! :dust:

I've not used Preseed yet, but I've been recommended a good website for TTC stuff.. Access Diagnostics. I think I saw some on there.



seaweed eater said:


> Feel like I could eat an entire house today! For the sake of my stomach I'm planning to have two small lunches instead of one big one. Hope the little tadpole is somehow benefiting from the extra food! :p

Yay, tadpole will definitely benefit! :thumbup:



ds0910 said:


> Hi ladies! Hope everyone is well:flower: Gonna be short and sweet this time as I am very tired and hubby should be here with supper any minute. That's awesome that you ladies are having a healthy appetite! I am not so lucky I am afraid. It's not so much m/s(I have a little, but nothing terrible) I just have NO appetite:shrug: I don't get it. I start eating then bam, I fill up really quick and just can't eat anymore/ BOOOOO!! Never imagined I would be having to FORCE myself to eat while pregnant! I hope gimgem is ok, and hopefully she will come back with good news!:winkwink: Better go, food is here. Hope you ladies have a great day? Dang time difference!!

Wow it's amazing how people's symptoms vary so much! Have you felt any sickness Ds0910?



HanyouMama said:


> Tonight in my Urinology class we did pregnancy tests... Even though I knew that there is no way that it could have been positive, it still sucked to see that BFN :cry:

:hugs: Sounds like a cool class though! What do you do?


----------



## smawfl

Holiday for me today! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Gonna miss you girlies LOL

So my temp shot up again this morning. I've left the dip in.. praying it's implantation?!?! 

If I don't manage to come on again today, just wanted to send a last super round of dust to everyone!

Lots of love xxx

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## HanyouMama

smawfl said:


> HanyouMama said:
> 
> 
> Tonight in my Urinology class we did pregnancy tests... Even though I knew that there is no way that it could have been positive, it still sucked to see that BFN :cry:
> 
> :hugs: Sounds like a cool class though! What do you do?Click to expand...

I am in school to be a Medical Assistant and I am in the class learning how to do various tests in the medical office such as pregnancy tests and other tests.


----------



## gaiagirl

smawfl said:


> Holiday for me today! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Gonna miss you girlies LOL
> 
> So my temp shot up again this morning. I've left the dip in.. praying it's implantation?!?!
> 
> If I don't manage to come on again today, just wanted to send a last super round of dust to everyone!
> 
> Lots of love xxx
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


Have FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Relax, enjoy and somehow try not to obsess (and then tell me how you managed it) LOL.


----------



## gaiagirl

HanyouMama said:


> Tonight in my Urinology class we did pregnancy tests... Even though I knew that there is no way that it could have been positive, it still sucked to see that BFN :cry:

Can you imagine it had been positive?! That would have been difficult to hide :wacko:


----------



## seaweed eater

Aw, I'm sorry HanyouMama...I know what you mean, it's hard to forget about those things even when we know they don't mean anything! :hugs:

Going to miss you too smawfl...in case you see this, I hope you have a WONDERFUL time, and don't think too much about TTC!!! :hugs: Hope you come back pregnant!! :dust: :dust:

Finally I'm 5w today and an appleseed! :happydance: That was the first thing I said to my husband after I woke up and he laughed at me. "It's only a ticker on a computer." Well, true :haha:
I slept 11 hours last night (interrupted by bathroom trips of course) and it was so glorious. Mmmm, wish I were still asleep!


----------



## ds0910

Smawfl- Yes I am having some nausea, but nothing too bad. Just enough to make me uncomfortable but not enough to make me actually throw up. It's just that nothing sounds good and after I take two bites I feel like I just finished Thanksgiving dinner! Grrrr! Oh well, guess I will just hit the pickles some more :haha: Have a great time on your trip!!! And be careful:flower:


----------



## Pusscat

ds - I can join you with the not wanting to eat feelings today. Everything's flipped for me and I'm really not looking forward to eating any more. Hardly ate any breakfast, ate a small lunch and don't want any dinner! All I can tolerate is grapes at the moment. Might attempt a jacket potato later on.

Seaweed - CONGRATULATIONS on your graduation to apple seed :happydance: I'm not surprised it was your first thought of the day. At this early stage it does feel like a big step.

Smawfl - I'm sure you're off already, but if not - have a happy and relaxing holiday. Make the most of the time alone with DH before LO comes along to mess with your romantic plans!
A pregnancy achievement chart is simply a chart that shows the cycle when you got pregnant! After looking at so many on FF (like you gaiagirl, I searched for 'pregnancy' and 'short LP') I wanted to see my own lovely pregnancy chart. Doesn't matter in reality though :wacko:

HanyouMama - sorry you're sad about the BFN, but as gaiagirl says, if it had been a BFP it might have been a tricky situation!

minimoocow - lots and lots of luck for TTC this month. You sound as if you've learnt from last time round and glad to hear you're feeling positive. I got my preseed from Amazon.


I slept really bad last night. I had lots of weird dreams and had one where I woke up feeling like i had to get out of some kind of tunnel?!! Anxiety coming out in my dreams I think. So was very very tired today and had queasy feeling all day. DH is away tonight and tomorrow night and I really want someone to look after me :cry: MIL just phoned and said she wishes she lived nearer so she could come and cook dinner for me. For once I agree with her!!


----------



## HanyouMama

Alot of my class mates are expecting it though lol. They are always asking me if im pregnant yet :haha: They want to see what my husband and mine's baby will look like. I have such dark hair and he has red hair, it'll be interesting to see how our first born looks.


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: Feel better soon, Pusscat! Potato should be easy enough to digest. Hope it gives you some energy.


----------



## Shh

Hi ladies!

Smawfl - if you get to read this I hope you have an amazing holiday! And to echo the other Decemberists - hope you come back pregnant!! 

Minimoocow - Sorry AF got you, glad you're feeling ok about it. I think I'm going to try Preseed too (I know DH will like it!).

Pregnant ladies! - Its funny how different all of your symptoms are. As for the tickers - I was obsessed for the first few months as the changes happen so amazingly quickly. For me, the first 12 weeks went at a snail's pace, the second trimester was ok, then the third went really slowly, as for two weeks overdue, that felt like an eternity!!

HanyouMama - that sounds really interesting, but I did giggle at the thought of you having to swiftly hide/fake a test!!

AFM, still BDing, no sign of ovulation yet, just hoping DH can keep the enthusiasm for long enough, I didn't ovulate until cd18 last time!


----------



## Shh

Pusscat - have some rubbishy take-away or something - treat yourself so something you 'fancy'. I went mental on fresh fruit, grapes in particular for the first few weeks, so I just indulged and didn't worry too much, as long as you take pregnancy vitamins it doesn't matter too much. Whatever you can stomach basically, you're body will crave something if you aren't getting enough. x


----------



## Pusscat

HanyouMama said:


> Alot of my class mates are expecting it though lol. They are always asking me if im pregnant yet :haha: They want to see what my husband and mine's baby will look like. I have such dark hair and he has red hair, it'll be interesting to see how our first born looks.

OOh, that'll be a nice surprise when your first get to meet your LO! :haha:



seaweed eater said:


> :hugs: Feel better soon, Pusscat! Potato should be easy enough to digest. Hope it gives you some energy.

Thanks seaweed :hugs: Hope you're feeling good today. Was it your first day back at work?


----------



## Pusscat

Shh said:


> Pusscat - have some rubbishy take-away or something - treat yourself so something you 'fancy'. I went mental on fresh fruit, grapes in particular for the first few weeks, so I just indulged and didn't worry too much, as long as you take pregnancy vitamins it doesn't matter too much. Whatever you can stomach basically, you're body will crave something if you aren't getting enough. x

The thought of anything fatty turns my stomach! I bought a pizza when I was at the shop earlier but I don't know if I want it. It's only a margherita but sill not sure :wacko: 

I'm taking the pregnancare vitamins and it is reassuring to know I'm getting some good vits from them. Still really craving fruit though which is good. Just a shame fruit is so expensive this time of year :dohh: It's worth spending money on though for the health of little bean. 

My DH certainly enjoyed the preseed and I think he wants us to continue using it, he loved it so much! Enjoy! :haha:


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

smawfl said:


> Holiday for me today! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Gonna miss you girlies LOL
> 
> So my temp shot up again this morning. I've left the dip in.. praying it's implantation?!?!
> 
> If I don't manage to come on again today, just wanted to send a last super round of dust to everyone!
> 
> Lots of love xxx
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Happy holidays smawfl!! Hope you have a lovely time!! We're all eagerly crossing our fingers and hoping you come back with happy BFP news!!

TTCers... Wishing you continued dust and hoping you get those BFPs soon!!

Little seed carriers... Hope you're well! I'm really symptomless. Gets a bit worrying when you read long lists of what you should have or what people you know have/had. I'm just preying they my lil blueberry has decided to take it easy on me. No way am I waiting for 12 week scan... Think at about 8 weeks - I'll book myself in for an early scan. 

Hope everyone is well :flower:


----------



## seaweed eater

HanyouMama, you raise an interesting point. How many of you feel like you have a good sense of what your LO will/would look like? Given my and my husband's ethnic backgrounds I feel like I already can picture mine. Of course there are still lots of ways his or her facial features could look, but in terms of coloring I feel like I already know. It would be fun if it were more of a surprise, but on the other hand it does make LO that much easier to imagine!

:hugs: Thanks Pusscat, my first day back was yesterday, and it went better than I thought given how little I had slept the night before. I'm feeling good today physically -- aside from the fact that I decided to wear skinny jeans and I'm realizing I probably don't have much time left in these :wacko: -- but it's been so hard to start being productive again! I always have trouble coming back after a break but I feel like the fact that there's something so exciting going on that I can't share with anyone makes it worse. I'm trying to take small steps...spending the morning writing myself a memo with all the things I need to work on :lol:


----------



## Shh

FeelSoBlessed said:


> TTCers... Wishing you continued dust and hoping you get those BFPs soon!!
> 
> Little seed carriers... Hope you're well! I'm really symptomless. Gets a bit worrying when you read long lists of what you should have or what people you know have/had. I'm just preying they my lil blueberry has decided to take it easy on me. No way am I waiting for 12 week scan... Think at about 8 weeks - I'll book myself in for an early scan.
> 
> Hope everyone is well :flower:

Thank you. And go for the early scan - I did one at 8 weeks and it was the best money I ever spent, SO reassuring (but I was terrified about it before I went, I guess it made the 12 week one much more enjoyable though).


----------



## ememcly

I have come of the pill so my cycles can sort themselves out ready for december!


----------



## gaiagirl

ememcly said:


> I have come of the pill so my cycles can sort themselves out ready for december!

Uh oh - I knew we should have changed the title of our thread! I'm so sorry to disappoint but it was meant for Dec 2011! We have all started TTC now!

You're certainly welcome to hang out, but just thought you should know...

Exciting about coming off the pill! I wish I had done it sooner than only 4 cycles before TTC. Good luck :)


----------



## ke29

I started with the OPK last night and got a negative none suprisingly. Wanted to be sure I was using them correctly before the time is likely (plus it made me feel as though I was actively doing something!)


----------



## gaiagirl

OK so...CD 15 and still negative OPK. Not abnormal, I had my first positive on CD 16 last cycle...I am just getting so impatient!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It was my DH 30th last night, so we had dinner and then got some BDing in :haha: I think we will take tonight off and then go for it Thurs/Fri/Sat!

I got some bad news last night about the job...my friend who is going on leave did not get it, which means I will not be getting it either...I am pretty disappointed about it and feeling pretty negative. Something else could still come along in the next month or so, but if not I will not be making much money over the next several months which will impact our ability to save and my possible maternity leave next school year :cry: 

Otherwise...exciting week because we are headed off on a ski trip with 8 of our friends on Friday for the big 30th bday bash! I just have to get over that we will need to BD in a house filled with all our friends. We will have to be a bit reserved :blush:

Hope Wednesday is going well for everyone!


----------



## seaweed eater

Awwww hon, so sorry about the job news. :hugs: That sucks. I hope something else comes along for you really soon.

I totally know the feeling of impatience with OPKs...I would tell you not to worry and that a positive one will happen soon...but I know that's not a helpful thing to hear! :lol: But it's true! In just a day or two you'll have that positive and the impatience will be a memory.

Hope you guys enjoy your BD this weekend. Friends aside, BD at a ski trip sounds like it could be fun! A change of scenery can be nice... :p


----------



## ke29

Im sooo confused. Today is cd8 and ive tested positive on OPK!? Thats too early surely?? DH is poorly so no BD either! :-( Is it possible it could be a false positive? can see how you'd get a false negative but not a false positive!? Arghhhhh. How long have I got to BD before ive missed this month? Is it really 36 hours? Ive put in my iphone app my positive OPK and its still reading my most fertile day as next Tuesday! Do I keep testing??? I only finished my period properly yesterday!


----------



## seaweed eater

That's weird...it's certainly possible, but with a 28-day cycle it seems improbable. I would definitely keep testing and see how it looks.


----------



## ke29

Its the clear blue tests with the smiley face. From what I can see from reading on the internet ive got a 36-48 hours til I ovulate then 24 hours til I have totally missed out so i'll have to hope that not being able to BD until tomorrow night for the first time doesnt minimise my chances!


----------



## gaiagirl

That's really strange...did you use OPK's last cycle? If so when did you get a positive?

I would BD as soon as you can and then keep testing because you might get another surge later that ACTUALLY results in O!


----------



## ke29

I didnt test last cycle and was hoping I wouldnt need to test next cycle but I guess time will tell.

I've just tested again and its negative! The plot thickens!!


----------



## gaiagirl

LOL, indeed! Well hopefully you get a chance to BD tonight just in case...keep us posted on those OPK results next week!

AFM - I thought I would have a positive OPK by now, or at least moving in that direction...but no! Hardly any noticeable line for the past several days. Last cycle my positive was on CD 16 so I was really hoping for at least as early O. I wonder if the anticipation and stress of it all is having an impact? Ugh, cycle 1 and TTC is ALREADY taking over my life. Not good! I will test again in the afternoon...but at this rate the supply of Wondfo's that I thought would last until a BFP may need to be replaced soon. :dohh:


----------



## seaweed eater

How's your CM, ke? That could be another clue. Keep us posted!

Gaiagirl, I just wrote this to someone else who was afraid that being impatient for ovulation was delaying ovulation...if it were that easy to delay it, I don't think anyone TTC would ever ovulate! :p It's so hard not to read into the timing when you care so much about TTC and when every day feels like such an eternity, but it will definitely happen soon. (I know that's not the most helpful advice...)


----------



## gaiagirl

I know you're right, I am just SO impatient! We are leaving tomorrow on a ski trip with friends and I was so hoping to get most of our BDing done before we leave...oh well, I will have to just suck it up and DTD in a house full of people! LOL.

I am also seeing my newly pregnant friend today for the first time since her BFP and she knows we are trying and I just want it to happen soon so we are close in our pregnancies! I know I can't control it, but you ladies know more than anyone else in my life how it feels!


----------



## smawfl

Hi girls,just a quick one to say hi!

SA is amazing! As was the double Decker airplane we flew on!

Not having any symptoms yet... I did succumb and brought thermometer but not used it yet!

Also didn't test b4 we left,nor brought any with me so AF or lack of will be a true test!
:dust:


----------



## seaweed eater

Why hello smawfl! Nice to hear from you! Have a WONDERFUL time in SA and try not to think about us or TTC too much. Looking forward to hearing your news! :dust:

:hugs: Gaiagirl, I know exactly how you feel, I had a similar situation with a friend recently (though I was WTT at that time). Fingers crossed that you can join her soon!


----------



## minimoocow

Evening all (And a special hello to smawfl in SA!)

I'm in a bit of a slow time at the mo so not much to say - AFs finshed but far too early to ovulate . . . actually enjoying taking it easy at the mo! After last months rollercoster of emotions I've decided not to wish my life away while TTC - it might happen this month, it might take ages so no point wishing away 2 weeks to OV then doing the same through the TWW etc. Lifes too short so I'm going with the flow . . .


----------



## minimoocow

PS Congrats to the appleseed graduates! :happydance:


----------



## ke29

managed to BD last night after another negative OP. Had a griping stomach ache all yesterday, not sure if that was ov pain or not!? Will keep testing daily and BD every day for the next 4 days which is supposed to be my fertile days and see what happens. The pain I had yesterday was similar to the pain I had last month when I thought I was pregnant so maybe it was actually ov pain.


----------



## gaiagirl

ke29 said:


> managed to BD last night after another negative OP. Had a griping stomach ache all yesterday, not sure if that was ov pain or not!? Will keep testing daily and BD every day for the next 4 days which is supposed to be my fertile days and see what happens. The pain I had yesterday was similar to the pain I had last month when I thought I was pregnant so maybe it was actually ov pain.

Ke - I think we are in very similar boats! Last cycle I had a positive OPK on CD 16 and I think O was on CD18...this was my earliest yet, as usually it is around CD 19 or 20. However...so far this cycle...today is CD 16 and not even CLOSE to a positive yet :dohh:

We are going to BD tonight, tomorrow and probably Sunday...maybe Saturday too if I get a positive! Yikes...I don't think I have ever had sex four days in a row in my life...that's intense! At least it's the weekend tomorrow :)

Something very interesting that I noticed...last month around CD 14 (2 days before the positive OPK) I had symptoms of a cold and I even posted on here that I thought I was getting sick. It never turned into a cold though, but I thought nothing of it. Then today all day I have felt as if I was coming down with a cold and then remembered it happening last month! I looked it up and saw the dates and was pretty intrigued. I mean it is more than likely a coincidence but...anyone else ever experience this around O?


----------



## HanyouMama

It's kind of hard not to be a little excited for testing day on the 22nd or 23rd :wacko: I don't want to be disappointed again, but I can't help but be hopeful!


----------



## seaweed eater

How is everyone doing today? :hugs:

Ke, are you still having that pain? And how are your OPKs looking? 

Gaiagirl, it seems plausible to me that you might have a cold around ov! Can't say I've experienced that myself, but hormones do funny things. How is the :sex: going? :p Have you left for your ski trip yet?

HanyouMama, I'm excited for you too! :happydance: Glad you are feeling positive!!

More of the same from me, fortunately...waiting and waiting and waiting for my appointment on the 23rd. Aside from that still really tired and occasionally really hungry! Such is life. Wonder if things will change in the next few weeks...I know symptoms sometimes get worse around 6-7 weeks.


----------



## ke29

pains gone, all opks negative since then. If I have understood it correctly then fertility peaks 36 hours after a positive OPK so as we BD approx 26 hours later then we should be ok but from what I read on the internet most people get a few days of positives after the first and then seem to ov so I dont know whether it was a failed attempt at ov or I have a very short cycle this month!? We shall aim to BD daily or alt days for the next 3 days which takes me up to CD13 then my inlaws are staying over on CD14 so no BD for us! 

Really got my fingers crossed we get a positive pregnancy this cycle or next otherwise we are going to take a 2 cycle break as it would result in a similar birthday to my son if we conceive in march and a new years day ish baby if we conceive in April.


----------



## gaiagirl

Hi Ladies!

Yup I'm on the ski trip currently, still diligently BDing regardless of the house full of people! I got a darker OPK but not quite positive this morning, so hopefully when I test again later today it will be positive. That would mean O on CD 19/20 which is pretty typical so hopefully! Also sadly means probably no change in luteal phase length :( Argh I can't stop obsessing about whether the damn LP is going to prevent me from getting a BFP!

Doesn't help that I found out on this ski trip that two more of my friends are newly pregnant (their first month TTC)! I know we all feel that way but honestly it seems like everyone is!

Ok well...deep breaths...going to have some tea and relax. :coffee:


----------



## anneliese

So finally got my surge :happydance:. Later than I expected, but I'm still glad it's here. I tested this morning at 7 am and while my test line was obviously darker than yesterday, it was still a bit lighter than the control line, so I waited a few hours and tested again about a half hour ago (at like 10:30) and the test line was much darker than the control line, so the surge happened really quick! I even used a Clear blue digital to make sure and I got a strong positive there as well. We didn't have sex yesterday though, so I hope that doesn't harm our chances. Besides yesterday, we did it every day for the past week (using Preseed each time too) and I'm going to make sure we do it today even though I don't feel that well haha::blush:), so hopefully we catch the egg. What do you guys think my chances are considering we didn't do anything yesterday? I'm also gonna add a picture I took of the ovulation strips in case anyone wants to compare (sorry if you can't read the messy handwriting, but those strips are so tiny it's hard to write clearly on them).
 



Attached Files:







dnfrsx.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 4


----------



## anneliese

gaiagirl said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Yup I'm on the ski trip currently, still diligently BDing regardless of the house full of people! I got a darker OPK but not quite positive this morning, so hopefully when I test again later today it will be positive. That would mean O on CD 19/20 which is pretty typical so hopefully! Also sadly means probably no change in luteal phase length :( Argh I can't stop obsessing about whether the damn LP is going to prevent me from getting a BFP!
> 
> Doesn't help that I found out on this ski trip that two more of my friends are newly pregnant (their first month TTC)! I know we all feel that way but honestly it seems like everyone is!
> 
> Ok well...deep breaths...going to have some tea and relax. :coffee:

Sorry if you already answered this in the thread, but this thread gets so many replies each day sometimes I find it hard to sift through everything after not having visited for a few days, but anyway, what's the issue with your LP, do you think it's too long or too short?


----------



## gaiagirl

Hey Annaliese - Nice work with the diligent testing! I had a nearly but not quite positive OPK this morning but then tested again 8 hours later and it was pretty much positive, then again another 8 hours later and a bit fainter so I think the peak was today! I would LIKE to BD again tonight but we are on a ski trip for DH's Bday and he is still awake (playing pool upstairs) while I am alone in bed so who knows. Arg.

Anyways my LP has been consistently 9 days since coming off the pill (this is my fifth cycle). I have read SO many times that a LP under 10 days won't work an I know it sometimes does but I'm obsessing over it a bit right now...

As for your BDing it sounds like you will get to BD the day before ovulation which is one of the best times! Good luck! When will you test?


----------



## ke29

anneliese said:


> So finally got my surge :happydance:. Later than I expected, but I'm still glad it's here. I tested this morning at 7 am and while my test line was obviously darker than yesterday, it was still a bit lighter than the control line, so I waited a few hours and tested again about a half hour ago (at like 10:30) and the test line was much darker than the control line, so the surge happened really quick! I even used a Clear blue digital to make sure and I got a strong positive there as well. We didn't have sex yesterday though, so I hope that doesn't harm our chances. Besides yesterday, we did it every day for the past week (using Preseed each time too) and I'm going to make sure we do it today even though I don't feel that well haha::blush:), so hopefully we catch the egg. What do you guys think my chances are considering we didn't do anything yesterday? I'm also gonna add a picture I took of the ovulation strips in case anyone wants to compare (sorry if you can't read the messy handwriting, but those strips are so tiny it's hard to write clearly on them).


Thats a definate postive! As you have BD the run up to I would say you are safe. I thought sperm stayed around a few days but from what I have read its actually up to 7 days so you are well covered! Good luck in your TWW! I dont know if im with you or not but fingers crossed!


----------



## anneliese

gaiagirl said:


> Hey Annaliese - Nice work with the diligent testing! I had a nearly but not quite positive OPK this morning but then tested again 8 hours later and it was pretty much positive, then again another 8 hours later and a bit fainter so I think the peak was today! I would LIKE to BD again tonight but we are on a ski trip for DH's Bday and he is still awake (playing pool upstairs) while I am alone in bed so who knows. Arg.

Good luck! It looks like we will have really close ODs so hopefully this will be both of our months :thumbup:



> Anyways my LP has been consistently 9 days since coming off the pill (this is my fifth cycle). I have read SO many times that a LP under 10 days won't work an I know it sometimes does but I'm obsessing over it a bit right now...

Yeah I've read that too. Have you asked any of the ladies on here if they had short LPs and have still gotten pregnant?



> As for your BDing it sounds like you will get to BD the day before ovulation which is one of the best times! Good luck! When will you test?

Well, I expect my period the 31st now, so that's the official date, but I know I'll probably start testing at like 8 or 9 days past OD :wacko:. I'm gonna try to hold out longer, we'll see though :shrug:


----------



## anneliese

ke29 said:


> anneliese said:
> 
> 
> So finally got my surge :happydance:. Later than I expected, but I'm still glad it's here. I tested this morning at 7 am and while my test line was obviously darker than yesterday, it was still a bit lighter than the control line, so I waited a few hours and tested again about a half hour ago (at like 10:30) and the test line was much darker than the control line, so the surge happened really quick! I even used a Clear blue digital to make sure and I got a strong positive there as well. We didn't have sex yesterday though, so I hope that doesn't harm our chances. Besides yesterday, we did it every day for the past week (using Preseed each time too) and I'm going to make sure we do it today even though I don't feel that well haha::blush:), so hopefully we catch the egg. What do you guys think my chances are considering we didn't do anything yesterday? I'm also gonna add a picture I took of the ovulation strips in case anyone wants to compare (sorry if you can't read the messy handwriting, but those strips are so tiny it's hard to write clearly on them).
> 
> 
> Thats a definate postive! As you have BD the run up to I would say you are safe. I thought sperm stayed around a few days but from what I have read its actually up to 7 days so you are well covered! Good luck in your TWW! I dont know if im with you or not but fingers crossed!Click to expand...

Thanks, I've heard 7 days too, but I'm always paranoid and worry that the sperm is only going to live for what's considered the lower end of 'typical' spectrum. So, I thought that the average, healthy sperm will leave for at least 24 hours, so I've been going on that.


----------



## seaweed eater

How long the sperm can live depends on the environment they're in. With EWCM they live several days, but with less fertile CM not as long. At any rate, 1, 3, 4, 5 days before ovulation sounds like a great schedule. 1 day before is perfect so if you can make it happen today you should be in good shape! You can also conceive on the day of ovulation so you might want to do it tomorrow too just to be safe.

Congrats to anneliese and gaiagirl on entering the TWW, and hope ke is too! :dust: Fingers crossed for you three!


----------



## gaiagirl

Annaleise - There are actually a lot of women on here who have conceived with short LP, plus there's one member of this very thread! And she got her BFP on her first try! It's certainly not impossible but just stresses me out. Guess all I can do for the next 10 days is be positive :)

I will be testing at 8 or 9 DPO because AF shows up on day 10!


----------



## Shh

I usually have a 10 day LP, I'm hoping its still possible, I'm going to give it another month or two before looking into options to try and lengthen it. I think I'm going to ovulate in the next couple of days, fingers crossed!


----------



## seaweed eater

Yay, fingers crossed for ovulation soon Shh! So excited for all of you this month! :happydance:


----------



## Pusscat

Hi ladies. Hope everyone is having fun with the BDing and wishing you all loads and loads of luck this cycle :dust::dust::dust: Fingers crossed for lots of :bfp:s in the next couple of weeks!

Don't get too worried about the length of your LP. My LP in my last cycle before conceiving was only 8 days, the one before was 10, and the one before was 9. And as gaiagirl said, I got my :bfp: in the first month trying. So really try not to read too much into the length of your LP. 

One thing I would mention is that I started taking vitamin B6 after my 8 day LP. I don't know if that helped in any way as I had no chance to see if it actually lengthened my LP. But might be worth trying if you're worried. 

And the one bonus with a short LP is you can test a lot earlier than ladies with a 'normal' LP as your period might be due on 8dpo so you can justify poas at such an early stage! I got my BFP at 8dpo.

I've made it to 6 weeks today! The queasiness has really kicked in. I haven't actually been sick but I feel queasy all day, especially if my stomach is empty. I'm trying to take it as a good sign and remind myself that it's just the sign of a healthy pregnancy, but it's not nice at all! :wacko:


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: I thought of you today, Pusscat! Congrats on 6 weeks :happydance: but sorry about the nausea. I find the key is to keep snacking.


----------



## Pusscat

Thanks seaweed :hugs: How are you feeling? 

I've got myself a few snacks and it does help. I'm very aware of eating too much and not doing any exercise though! I've been for a few walks but nothing like what I used to do. I eat healthily though and DH is a very good cook so I don't have too much to worry about. I just need to stick to the healthy snacks and I'll be fine. Rather worryingly I couldn't face any type of tea today so also having to make sure I drink plenty of water, which I'm not used to!


----------



## seaweed eater

I know what you mean about eating more and exercising less. My sense is that as long as you're eating healthy food it's ok to eat as much as will prevent you from feeling bad. I've been trying to walk to the store about a mile away whenever I need something, instead of driving -- I find I get pretty bored just "going for a walk" without an actual destination to walk to.

I'm feeling mostly ok but spending half of my time in bed! A few nights ago I slept only 9 hours and was so tired by 3 PM that I had to take a nap :lol: also, sometimes I get really bloated at night which makes it uncomfortable to lie down. Other than that, still plenty of boob soreness.

I guess the thing that's really affecting my professional functioning the most is that I find it hard to take my mind off pregnancy. I just don't feel much like doing work. It was the same with TTC before, too! I think the fact that it's a secret makes it worse -- makes me feel like my bosses and coworkers don't understand my situation or what I'm going through. I could be wrong, but I imagine that when I can tell them the truth I'll feel more motivated.


----------



## Pusscat

seaweed eater said:


> I know what you mean about eating more and exercising less. My sense is that as long as you're eating healthy food it's ok to eat as much as will prevent you from feeling bad. I've been trying to walk to the store about a mile away whenever I need something, instead of driving -- I find I get pretty bored just "going for a walk" without an actual destination to walk to.
> 
> I'm feeling mostly ok but spending half of my time in bed! A few nights ago I slept only 9 hours and was so tired by 3 PM that I had to take a nap :lol: also, sometimes I get really bloated at night which makes it uncomfortable to lie down. Other than that, still plenty of boob soreness.
> 
> I guess the thing that's really affecting my professional functioning the most is that I find it hard to take my mind off pregnancy. I just don't feel much like doing work. It was the same with TTC before, too! I think the fact that it's a secret makes it worse -- makes me feel like my bosses and coworkers don't understand my situation or what I'm going through. I could be wrong, but I imagine that when I can tell them the truth I'll feel more motivated.

Hope you do feel better once everyone knows at work. And I guess that will be around the start of the 2nd tri, when symptoms should quieten down a lot. I'm the same when it comes to thinking work is the last of my worries! I really can't be bothered with planning. And during the day at school I felt so sick and tired on friday morning. But then I had some food at playtime and felt so much better. So maybe I should keep some snacks in my classroom. It might be difficult to explain the the children why I am constantly eating grapes though!!

Glad you're feeling ok-ish. A few symptoms are reassuring :thumbup: We wouldn't be happy if we didn't have any and just felt normal!

'Going for a walk' can be very boring, I agree. I've always pestered DH for a dog, and it would be a great way to go for purposeful walks. But thinking 8 months ahead, having a LO to look after as well as a dog (and cat and rabbits) might be too much! I shall just have to continue taking my imaginary dog for lovely walks :dohh:


----------



## gaiagirl

OK so I think I will successfully O today. Had a surge yesterday and having O pains right now. We BD Thurs, Fri and then this morning. Do you ladies think we should do it again or do you think thats likely ok? To be honest I think we are both worn out and if we did BD again tonight, it would be a bit forced :(

Anyways I think I will likely test on Jan 23 or 24 depending on how I'm feeling and how long I can last!!!!! The only positive of a short LP I guess...thanks for the words of encouragement by the way pusscat!


----------



## seaweed eater

Gaiagirl, I would skip tonight, but do another OPK and keep temping. If you don't get a negative and a temp rise tomorrow, then see if you can BD again sometime tomorrow. But if you do ov tonight or tomorrow, then you should be fine.

You and I will both be counting the hours until the 23rd...that's when my first scan is, and now I have another reason to be excited! Lots of :dust: to you!


----------



## anneliese

gaiagirl said:


> OK so I think I will successfully O today. Had a surge yesterday and having O pains right now. We BD Thurs, Fri and then this morning. Do you ladies think we should do it again or do you think thats likely ok? To be honest I think we are both worn out and if we did BD again tonight, it would be a bit forced :(
> 
> Anyways I think I will likely test on Jan 23 or 24 depending on how I'm feeling and how long I can last!!!!! The only positive of a short LP I guess...thanks for the words of encouragement by the way pusscat!

I don't think it's necessary to do it in the evening too, but if I were you I'd try to do it tomorrow morning or evening for sure, just in case the egg is released a little later than you though.

As for me, I used one of the cheap OPKs this morning and got a negative, but my Clearblue digital still gave me a positive, so I dunno what's up with that.. I'm just guessing the digital test is more sensitive, but I hope it's "normal" to have a surge lasting 24 hours.. I also think I will be ovulating today, and I wanted to get things going this morning because the last time we did anything was yesterday morning and I get paranoid about leaving more than a 24 hour gap between 'sessions', but he had to go to work so we couldn't do it.. I know we'll BD tonight, but I just hope I didn't miss the egg for today, but we will see.. and gaia you're super lucky about not having to wait very long to test, I'm jealous :thumbup:

I also wanted to add that I had hiccups yesterday which is really odd for me because the only time I ever get hiccups is when I laugh a lot (weird I know), so I googled ovulation symptoms and apparently some people get them right before ovulation, weird huh? :haha:


----------



## ke29

I feel very strange today. Ive felt faint for about an hour now, I havent felt this since I was pregnant with LO. Ive just tested and it was negative (hardly suprising as im only 5 days post ov). I tried to do an OPK but I some how managed to do it upside down so cant get it to read properly, I need to try and fix it once I can see properly. Not sure what its all about as with my LO I was approx 3 weeks pregnant (from cycle) but this time im only 12 days. Very very strange. I was going to wait and test on my birthday which is 2 days before AF is due but if my positive OPK was correct then I will be 18 days post ov so I assume testing at the weekend, maybe Sunday which makes me 11 days post ov wouldnt be unreasonable. If thats negative then I will re test on my birthday. Anyone else had this or is it coincidence? With DS it was closely followed by shooting nipple pains (over share sorry). Anyway let me know what you think, im going to bed!


----------



## gaiagirl

OK so I managed to get DH to BD again this morning! :haha: MUCH easier and more, errr, satisfying when we aren't in a house full of people. I think that will likely be our last time this cycle. I actually think I probably O late yesterday or very early today based on the tests on Sat and the major O pain yesterday. Sometimes I wonder whether it takes a day or two for my temps to shoot up and that could be affecting when FF designates my O date. I have manually changed a few cycles because of this, so who knows? Anyways even if I O later tonight, I have BD'd and should be good to go!

So excited for next Tuesday! I just need to try (somehow) to not obsess over symptoms this weekend and hold out until Jan 24 to test if I can...

Ke - Who knows? Maybe you had early implantation? I have heard it could possibly happen as early as 5 days and maybe you O'd a bit earlier than you thought too? Or it could be nothing...it is impossible to tell which makes this whole waiting thing so painful!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Pusscat

The 23rd is a big day for me too! Got my first antenatal appointment! :happydance:


----------



## gaiagirl

Pusscat said:


> The 23rd is a big day for me too! Got my first antenatal appointment! :happydance:

Yay!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ke29

Well I have just been looking through old holiday pictures to try to trigger my memory of the cycle that DS was concieved and its made me feel a little better. We started to BD on CD7 and managed to BD daily for 7 days, we then managed to BD every other day to every 3rd day up til cd 22 then we didnt BD at all for the rest of the cycle. It was around cd 20 I started to feel sick, cd 22 I started having the nipple pains and cd 24 that I had a fainting episode cd 29 I got a very definate BFP!! Im guessing I ovulated early that cycle as well. 

Now I am going to stop reading stuff on the internet about ovulating early and relax. Ive got a busy week this week and next and at the end of next week we are going away on the Friday so I am going to test on the 27th January making me approx 5 days early before AF, 16 days post ovulation. If we get a BFP that would be amazing as we will have the full weekend to digest it before telling our parents, if its a BFN I will retest on the Sunday (my birthday). If we fail this cycle I am going to buy a basal thermometer and start charting properly next month.


----------



## seaweed eater

Fingers crossed, ke!! :dust:


----------



## seaweed eater

DS, haven't heard from you in a few days but did I see in a different thread that your first scan is on the 23rd too? What a coincidence! :happydance:


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Just popping by to wish all of you waiting for BFPs lots and lots of luck and dust! And those of you with up and coming scans all the best also!

I think I'm going to book in for an early scan at the end of the month - I'll be about 8-9 weeks by then. Just an anxious but hopeful wait until!

Take care ladies :flower:

Ps - struggling with tickers! For the fruit ticker, does anyone know which link you use (there's two options)? And do you copy and paste the whole link? Thank you x


----------



## gaiagirl

Got my temp spike this morning! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Obviously O isn't confirmed yet, but I am pretty sure. Guess I can stop with the BDing (just in time, I was pretty done with that for awhile :thumbup:) and now sit back and WAIT!


----------



## HanyouMama

I've been feeling really different this month. Im trying not to read into it much, but I've been having lots of cramping for about a week and its still kind of going on, and AF isnt due until the 22-24th. My breasts are very tender and it was killing me to have to wear a bra yesterday ( Sorry lol, it just was so uncomfortable). And now I am having lots of EWCM. :blush: 
Maybe this month is the month? Crossing my fingers!


----------



## seaweed eater

Yay, so excited for when you test, gaiagirl and HanyouMama! :happydance: HanyouMama, those sound like encouraging symptoms. Fingers and toes crossed!! When are you planning to test again?

FeelSoBlessed, :hugs: how have you been feeling? Regarding tickers, the link you want is NOT the html one with the < > brackets, but the other one (BB or something?) with the square brackets. And yes I think you copy and paste the whole link. If I recall correctly.


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

seaweed eater said:


> Yay, so excited for when you test, gaiagirl and HanyouMama! :happydance: HanyouMama, those sound like encouraging symptoms. Fingers and toes crossed!! When are you planning to test again?
> 
> FeelSoBlessed, :hugs: how have you been feeling? Regarding tickers, the link you want is NOT the html one with the < > brackets, but the other one (BB or something?) with the square brackets. And yes I think you copy and paste the whole link. If I recall correctly.

Fingers are definitely crossed for you 2ww ladies! Hanyoumama - not to encourage symptom spotting but they do sound really good!!

Seaweedeater - I've not been too bad at all! Still symptomless but trying to stay calm and treat that as a positive thing! Early scan booked for the end of the month so just counting down - seems a common theme with pregnancy!!!

Thank you for the ticker help, I'll give it another go. And I hope you're feeling well also :hugs:


----------



## ke29

Happy 6 weeks to seaweed eater and your little sweet pea


----------



## gimgem

Congratulations to all bfps! Hope you all have healthy and happy 9 months!!!!!!

Rough time still at min. Mums funeral will be Tuesday. Crappy crappy crappy.

Also got af too! :'( but staying positive just means get to bd all the time muhahaha! :)

Hope all ok


----------



## ke29

Ive got another smiley face and sods law my in laws are staying over. Thankfully we managed to BD last night as no chance tonight! Have to make an early evening date tomorrow!


----------



## gaiagirl

gimgem said:


> Congratulations to all bfps! Hope you all have healthy and happy 9 months!!!!!!
> 
> Rough time still at min. Mums funeral will be Tuesday. Crappy crappy crappy.
> 
> Also got af too! :'( but staying positive just means get to bd all the time muhahaha! :)
> 
> Hope all ok

So glad to see you back on here, but sorry to hear about your Mum. 

Way to stay positive though! :thumbup:

Enjoy the BDing... :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## HanyouMama

seaweed eater said:


> Yay, so excited for when you test, gaiagirl and HanyouMama! :happydance: HanyouMama, those sound like encouraging symptoms. Fingers and toes crossed!! When are you planning to test again?

Fingers are definitely crossed for you 2ww ladies! Hanyoumama - not to encourage symptom spotting but they do sound really good!![/QUOTE]


Im planning on testing the 22nd or 23rd, that is when AF is due. I am going to try and hold out on testing before that time (though I did take one of my cheapie ones this morning knowing it would be negative... lol.), I think it is easier said then done :dohh:
I have noticed a small increase in my urination too, but I cant tell if that's just because I may have been drinking more, but I honestly cant tell. And weirdly enough... the thought of sweets is making me want to gag :shrug:


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: :hugs: Gimgem I'm so sorry about your mum. Take care, hon.


----------



## anneliese

So I had a LH surge for at lest 24 hours (sat and sunday), so I'm assuming I ovulated either Monday or yesterday. We didn't do anything on Monday which I was really down about because I had convinced myself I was ovulating that day, but honestly I have no way of knowing for sure because I don't temp. I started getting a bit of breast soreness late Monday/early Tuesday and now today (early Wednesday), they're pretty damn sore. I usually get it around the day I ovulate, which I think already happened, so I dunno what to think about this tenderness right now.

I wish I could just skip this weeks though because I have a feeling I'm not pregnant and I just want to start the next cycle..


----------



## smawfl

Hi girls,me again!
Just a quick one! now 15dpo and no AF yet...eeek. 
Been on safari today... amazing!
Lots of :dust: to everyone and a special hug to gimgem,so sorry about your mum xxxx


----------



## ke29

Sorry Gimgem to hear about your mum!

Ive got another smiley face and 2 lines which I havent had before. I've warned DH he's in for a busy night ;-)


----------



## anneliese

smawfl when do you plan on testing?


----------



## smawfl

anneliese said:


> smawfl when do you plan on testing?

I'm on hol at the mo,back Sat so if AF doesn't show by then I'll test on Sun!


----------



## ke29

smawfl said:


> anneliese said:
> 
> 
> smawfl when do you plan on testing?
> 
> I'm on hol at the mo,back Sat so if AF doesn't show by then I'll test on Sun!Click to expand...

fingers crossed! How exciting!


----------



## gaiagirl

smawfl said:


> Hi girls,me again!
> Just a quick one! now 15dpo and no AF yet...eeek.
> Been on safari today... amazing!
> Lots of :dust: to everyone and a special hug to gimgem,so sorry about your mum xxxx

Eeeeek! Exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We are having a snow day here so school is closed and I am lounging in my PJs :thumbup:


----------



## seaweed eater

Eeeek! So so excited to hear that, smawfl!! :yipee:


----------



## anneliese

I don't see how you can wait!! I'd be testing right now if I were you :D


----------



## smawfl

LOL,I always said I'd rather have AF than a bfn,plus I didn't bring any tests with me and rather poas at home :)

Woke early this morning and just took temp,mega high but possibly as our room is quite hot as I don't like the air con on.


----------



## gaiagirl

Smawfl - you must be getting so excited right now. I know you haven't tested yet but still...things are looking SO good! 

I can't wait to hear the good news :)


----------



## smawfl

gaiagirl said:


> Smawfl - you must be getting so excited right now. I know you haven't tested yet but still...things are looking SO good!
> 
> I can't wait to hear the good news :)

Thanks :)


It's so odd as I've not really had any symptoms. but It's probably because I've been too busy to spot them!

Bb's are a little sore but no more than usual.and have more cm but had that last cycle too.

We'll see! :)

I had cooked salmon last night, anyone know if its safe to eat?

TMI but I've had a bit of an upset stomach - not sure if something I ate or preg symptom??


----------



## seaweed eater

Cooked salmon is great. Lots of omega 3s for developing brains!

I had an upset stomach during my TWW too...still don't know whether it was just a coincidence (maybe due to travel), but I did get that BFP and hope you will too!!


----------



## minimoocow

Morning ladies

Just dropping in!

Gingem - sorry about your mum. Hope you are getting lots of support from your family xxx

Smawfl - your chart looks really good. FX for you. Try to enjoy the rest of the holiday without syptom spotting and good luck for the test when you get back.

AFM - TMI but I now have EWCM and OPK came up with a very faint line last night after 3 days of no line at all so I think I will ovulate around this weekend. I'm finding the BDing less stressful this month - nothing like an AF to make you realise what you actually want


----------



## HanyouMama

Getting nervous :| I am having all these symptoms, but I am so nervous to find out if im going to be getting my BFP this month or not... I keep taking my little wondofo IC's, but they come out negative. Who knows, it may just be way too early for me. We'll see if AF shows up on monday or not and we will test :)


----------



## Pusscat

Hi everyone. First of all - sorry to gimgem about your mum. How awful. Hope you get some good news BFP-wise to cheer you up a little!

To all the BD/2WW -ers, GOOD LUCK! 

Smawfl - your chart looks great! Hope you enjoy your last few days of holidays - sounds amazing! I think you've definitely done the best thing by leaving the tests at home. Just try and put it to the back of your mind and enjoy your holiday :thumbup::thumbup: All will be revealed very soon so no need to think about it!

Hanyoumama - how many DPO are you now? Do you have any different kinds of test? Have you tried First Response?

Seaweed - congratulations on your sweet pea status! (This may sound very stupid, but is a sweet pea the same as a normal pea that you would eat? :blush:)


----------



## seaweed eater

:lol: I've wondered the same thing. I assume it is at least similar in size, because to me normal peas are bigger than an appleseed (5 weeks) but smaller than a blueberry (7 weeks) :haha: congrats on being halfway to blueberry!

Oh, apparently you don't eat sweet peas: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sweet_pea What a weird choice for a ticker that otherwise is mostly edible things!


----------



## gimgem

Thank you or your kind words. :) getting there.

Ahhh smawfl that's sooo exciting!!!!! *fingers crossed*

Think I got lh surge today, quick question, does line have to be same colour as control line in ov test??? 

X


----------



## ke29

Well think i've ov'd. Got a smiley face a few days ago this time when I took the tester out there were 2 very clear lines as well so im guessing the surge last week was a failed attempt at ovulating or a random surge. This morning I had right lower abdo pain/cramping. We managed to BD the night before the surge and the night after and will hopefully BD tonight and tomorrow for luck! So hope I did ovulate!! *fingers crossed*


----------



## Shh

Hi everyone!

Gimgem, I'm so sorry for your loss, you must be having a really tough time at the moment. Great news on the lh surge, I believe that the test line has to be the same or darker than the control, but I could be mistaken. I use digi ones, so smiley face or nothing for me!

Thats great too ke! Fingers crossed you caught it!

Smawfl - I do not know how you are being so calm about not being able to test! Your chart looks brilliant! Hope you're having an amazing time out there. I'm not jealous at all....

Hanyoumama, how many dpo are you?

All you BFPers - how are you doing? Not long until appointments/scans start by the sound of it?! I'm so excited for you all!

AFM - I'm 3dpo, I'm so hoping I caught the egg this month. Already I'm debating how long I wait to test - 10dpo? Thats when AF is due. I think I'll end up doing a sneaky test at 8dpo probably. I have no willpower.


----------



## HanyouMama

Pusscat said:


> Hanyoumama - how many DPO are you now? Do you have any different kinds of test? Have you tried First Response?




Shh said:


> Hanyoumama, how many dpo are you?

Well I got Positive OPKs on CD 18 (Jan. 7th) and 19 (Jan. 8th), So im thinking I ovulated anywhere from those days to CD21(Jan 10th), but im not positive, I dont temp.
I think I should be between 10-13 DPO, But im not positive. I should be getting AF around the Jan. 22nd if my cycle is 33 days (that is the average).

I have tried first response, but I am saving my last 2 of those until closer to testing time. I am kinda just using up those cheapies just to use them up and to see if I can get a positive with them :haha: I want to save the good ones for if one of the cheapies comes up BFP.


----------



## gaiagirl

Shh said:


> AFM - I'm 3dpo, I'm so hoping I caught the egg this month. Already I'm debating how long I wait to test - 10dpo? Thats when AF is due. I think I'll end up doing a sneaky test at 8dpo probably. I have no willpower.

Me too!!!!!!!!!!! On both counts :thumbup:

I am on 3DPO and AF is due at 10DPO...only one week today until we know the outcome.

I never realized how wrapped up and obsessed with this whole thing I would be. I can't think of ANYTHING else! Seriously!


----------



## seaweed eater

Fingers crossed for everyone testing soon!! :dust: Go ahead and test at 8 DPO with ICs, why not? Worst case it's negative, and you already know that at 8 DPO that doesn't mean you're not pregnant.

This week has been a little rough, but seeing a heartbeat on Monday would make it all worth it <3


----------



## smawfl

Hi girls!

Flying home tonight..almost test time! I think my chart is going triasphic?!

Had upset tummy again last night dry toast for me today :(

Not told DH I'm late yet..he said he only wants to know if I'm definitely pregnant so its hard to keep it from him! But I know he will love the (i hope!) surprise once we are home!


----------



## gaiagirl

smawfl said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Flying home tonight..almost test time! I think my chart is going triasphic?!
> 
> Had upset tummy again last night dry toast for me today :(
> 
> Not told DH I'm late yet..he said he only wants to know if I'm definitely pregnant so its hard to keep it from him! But I know he will love the (i hope!) surprise once we are home!

I think you are right! Triphasic for sure...hopefully!

You are seriously so strong willed. I would have been talking about it incessantly and then running around S Africa to find something to pee on (hopefully a test, hahahaha).

Good luck! Ill be thinking of you tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

17 DPO?! I'll eat my hat if you're not pregnant!


----------



## Shh

gaiagirl said:


> Shh said:
> 
> 
> AFM - I'm 3dpo, I'm so hoping I caught the egg this month. Already I'm debating how long I wait to test - 10dpo? Thats when AF is due. I think I'll end up doing a sneaky test at 8dpo probably. I have no willpower.
> 
> Me too!!!!!!!!!!! On both counts :thumbup:
> 
> I am on 3DPO and AF is due at 10DPO...only one week today until we know the outcome.
> 
> I never realized how wrapped up and obsessed with this whole thing I would be. I can't think of ANYTHING else! Seriously!Click to expand...

Oooh, fingers crossed for both of us! When do you think you'll give in and test? And totally agree - I'm completely obsessed, every twinge, everything I do, eat etc....


----------



## gaiagirl

Shh said:


> gaiagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shh said:
> 
> 
> AFM - I'm 3dpo, I'm so hoping I caught the egg this month. Already I'm debating how long I wait to test - 10dpo? Thats when AF is due. I think I'll end up doing a sneaky test at 8dpo probably. I have no willpower.
> 
> Me too!!!!!!!!!!! On both counts :thumbup:
> 
> I am on 3DPO and AF is due at 10DPO...only one week today until we know the outcome.
> 
> I never realized how wrapped up and obsessed with this whole thing I would be. I can't think of ANYTHING else! Seriously!Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh, fingers crossed for both of us! When do you think you'll give in and test? And totally agree - I'm completely obsessed, every twinge, everything I do, eat etc....Click to expand...

I would like to say I will wait until 10DPO if AF doesn't show up...but I have these tests sitting in my bathroom just taunting me. I think I will give in by 9DPO for sure...


----------



## minimoocow

To those of you with short LP - if you test early or on day of AF not showing up and its neg then don't stress. Although the tests say they will be positive if you are preg on the day of your missed AF its based on average implantion and average LP. As the tests only pick up after at least 2 days post implantation if you don't implant until 9 DPO it will be at least 11 or possibly 12DPO before you would reasonably expect to pick anything up on even the most sensitive tests . . . fine if your AF is due on day 14 . . . 

Just thought I'd pass on what I'd learnt last month . . . FX'd for everyone though x


----------



## HanyouMama

Trying to keep up hope... I hate getting those BFN, even if I did tell myself I wouldn't test yet...:cry:


----------



## gaiagirl

minimoocow said:


> To those of you with short LP - if you test early or on day of AF not showing up and its neg then don't stress. Although the tests say they will be positive if you are preg on the day of your missed AF its based on average implantion and average LP. As the tests only pick up after at least 2 days post implantation if you don't implant until 9 DPO it will be at least 11 or possibly 12DPO before you would reasonably expect to pick anything up on even the most sensitive tests . . . fine if your AF is due on day 14 . . .
> 
> Just thought I'd pass on what I'd learnt last month . . . FX'd for everyone though x


Thanks for the advice :) I have heard this but I'm hoping that if we were successful this cycle implantation would happen by 7/8DPO. The reason being that I am concerned that if it happened on 9DPO and AF was due the next day, there wouldn't be enough time for progesterone to be produced to sustain the LP and I'd still get AF. I guess that's why a short LP is so detrimental. 


Anyways, guess all I can do is hope for a healthy little blastocyst and an early implantation! LOL


----------



## seaweed eater

It certainly sounds like early implantation would boost your chances, but as long as it's enough to stop your period then it's enough, right? Come on little blastocyst!!

:hugs: HanyouMama, it sucks to see the negatives but you're really not out until AF comes!


----------



## HanyouMama

So.... she snuck up on me :cry: I was having a good time packing my lunch and BAM! :sad1: Guess im out....


----------



## ke29

HanyouMama said:


> So.... she snuck up on me :cry: I was having a good time packing my lunch and BAM! :sad1: Guess im out....

:-(


----------



## ds0910

Hello ladies!
gimgem- I'm so sorry about your mom:cry:

seaweed- I don't know about you UK ladies, but over here we eat sweet peas! lol. So funny!

GOOD LUCK to all you ladies in the 2ww!! I can't wait to hear the outcomes!

AFM- I am not very sure what is going on with me actually:shrug: Last night I was having pretty severe pains in my lower abdomen. They were so strong it actually woke me from a dead sleep! I was seriously considering going to the ER! I don't know if this is normal or what, all I know is I had NOTHING like this the first time. Maybe this little one is just rowdy? I didn't think pregnancy was supposed to be PAINFUL until the birth, but then I've never made it past 5wks before. Any experiences you ladies have had would be appreciated. Other than that I am doing well. Still no vomiting and my cold is STARTING to go away, still coughing like crazy though:growlmad: Any way.....Hope you ladies have a wonderful night, or day, whatever it is over there:dohh:HAHA and good luck with the scans and appointments and and for trying next cycle and 2WWers and the fixing to be testers...I think that covers everyone LOL


----------



## seaweed eater

:lol: I'm on the West Coast of the US, DS...I was just going by the wikipedia entry which said they're not edible :p
I'm sorry about your pains :hugs: I have no experience with that, fortunately I haven't had a lot of lower abdominal feelings since about 4w. Plenty of stomach pain, but nothing in my uterus area. Sounds painful! Hope you feel better soon. No bleeding, though, right? That's definitely a good thing.

:hugs: So sorry about AF, HanyouMama. Be kind to yourself, do something self-indulgent during the first part of this cycle, ok? Hope next month is your month.


----------



## HanyouMama

Thanks... I will try... I just feel so gutted, especially after some of the stuff DH has been saying to me lately. Like how he is excited to get pregnant and how he really wants to get me pregnant. And last night I bought us some new sheets (satin, or something like it, because he loves the silky feeling and they were a wonderful price), I told him I had a surprise for him when he got home from work. I showed him and he said, "Those are really nice, but I honestly thought the whole way home that you were going to tell me you were pregnant. I am kind of sad that that wasnt the news..." Then BAM, AF hits me today 20 minutes before I have to leave for work and I was fighting back disappointed and sad tears :cry:


----------



## gaiagirl

Hanyoumama- :hugs: That just plain sucks. I know I'll feel the same if/when AF shows up next week. Maybe console yourself with wine and sushi? That's my plan!


----------



## smawfl

Hi girls,just landed back in the UK after a very bumpy flight home!

Still no AF... test time later :)


----------



## smawfl

Hi Girls...

Well I have some news.......... :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Just done the test and we have a very strong :bfp:

Even though I think I knew (as did all of you I'm sure) It's still come as such as shock!!
 



Attached Files:







BFP.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## anneliese

Congrats smaw I'm so happy for you!!! :hugs::happydance:

Hanyou that just sucks, but at least you can move onto the next cycle and you're not stick in limbo and having it dragged on


----------



## Shh

Woohoo Smawfl!! Thats brilliant - congratulations! Yes, can't say I didn't see it coming! So excited for you!

Hanyoumama, I'm sorry hun, thats very disappointing. Like Anneliese says, at least you can start fresh now.


----------



## smawfl

Thanks Girls!

Sorry haven't had a chance to catch up properly on the thread, but sorry Hanyoumama - stay positive hun! xx


----------



## Pusscat

Hanyoumama, so sorry you're out this month :hugs::hugs::hugs: Definitely have a very luxurious weekend with plenty of nice wine!! Lots of :dust: for next month.

DS - I've not had any really strong pains like you describe. Had some back cramps the week after my BFP and have had some pulling sensations in lower abdomen but that's it. As seaweed said, as long as there's no bleeding then I wouldn't worry. Everyone is different. :hugs:

Smawfl - WOW, that is one very fat BFP!! :happydance: Congratulations. Seeing that strong line must make you feel like the wait was worth it! Much better that getting a super faint line and agonising over whether you see a line or not! Have you told DH? How are you feeling?! Very happy for you! :dance:


----------



## gimgem

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! so excited for you hun. Wishing heathy and happy 9 months x

question, well i got 2 line opk on thursday, neg fri and today?? watery cm, pain in pelvic area thurs and fri? confused.com

x


----------



## seaweed eater

YESSSSSSS!! :happydance: :yipee: So glad it is finally confirmed. That is quite the BFP. Congrats hon, and a very happy and healthy 9 to you! I think you're only 11 days or so behind me based on ov! :hugs: How are you feeling??


----------



## minimoocow

Hanyomama - thats rubbish but 1st day of this cycle to try again! Try to stay positive - I second gaiagirls suggestion of wine!

Smawfl - f'xd . . . I only logged on to see if you'd tested yet ha ha

I think I OV'd yesterday. We've had a bit of a BD marathon this month so FX'd x


----------



## minimoocow

Ok I should say I wrote that earlier before I went out and it didn't post . . . congrats smawfl - thats a definite BFP!!!


----------



## Shh

Gimgem, I got a positive one morning and then a negative the next morning, I'm guessing thats how quickly a LH surge can come and go perhaps. I could still see two lines the day before the positive and the day after, but they weren't as dark as the positive test was (I use digital ones, so only looking at lines when I remove the test, I know I'm not supposed to!).

I've got cramps today, i'm not doing very well on the not trying to spot symptoms thing. I got cramps last month, so I don't think it means anything!!


----------



## Shh

Right ladies - I've added my chart. Can you tell me if it looks like I'm doing things right? And if not pregnant, what happens to temp before AF, does it steadily drop to below cover line or is there a sudden drop at AF? (And yes, I'll sort out ticker soon!!)


----------



## Bambi1985

Congrats smawfl!

Shh - If not pregnant I think your temp usually dips to below the cover line so your chart is looking good so far.

Haven't been on for ages as been sooo knackered. Had my scan on Thursday, was great to see that there was actually something there as havn't had very many symptons. Am now due on 1st August!

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## smawfl

Pusscat said:


> Smawfl - WOW, that is one very fat BFP!! :happydance: Congratulations. Seeing that strong line must make you feel like the wait was worth it! Much better that getting a super faint line and agonising over whether you see a line or not! Have you told DH? How are you feeling?! Very happy for you! :dance:




seaweed eater said:


> YESSSSSSS!! :happydance: :yipee: So glad it is finally confirmed. That is quite the BFP. Congrats hon, and a very happy and healthy 9 to you! I think you're only 11 days or so behind me based on ov! :hugs: How are you feeling??

Thanks girls! Yep told DH straight away, he's still in shock too! I'm not feeling too bad, few waves of nausea so trying to eat small regularly. Think EDD is 25/26th Sept!

Need to get used to making sure I don't eat any of the bad stuff!



Shh said:


> Right ladies - I've added my chart. Can you tell me if it looks like I'm doing things right? And if not pregnant, what happens to temp before AF, does it steadily drop to below cover line or is there a sudden drop at AF? (And yes, I'll sort out ticker soon!!)

Shh - My temp would drop significantly just before AF was due, or drop on CD1/2 sometimes.


----------



## HanyouMama

Congrats on the BFP :)


----------



## seaweed eater

Shh, what a nice clear ov pattern. I think on most charts I've seen the temp drops suddenly below the coverline the day before or the day of AF. But an earlier drop below the coverline could be an implantation dip (see smawfl's chart!).


----------



## gaiagirl

YESSSSSSS! So excited for you smawfl!!!! That BFP was worth the wait, but I think we all knew it was coming :)


----------



## smawfl

Just thought I'd update the list! There's a few ?? gaps so let me know and I'll update them.

* Decemberists BFP's  *
Bambi1985 - Due 1st August 2012
BERDC99 - Due 12th August 2012
FeelSoBlessed - Due 2nd-4th September 2012
Pussycat - Due 9th September 2012
DS0910 - Due 9th September 2012
Seaweed Eater - Due 11th September 2012
Spiceeb - Due ???
Smawfl - Due 26th September 2012

* Decemberists TTC *
Gaiagirl - Testing 25th January
Shh - Testing 26th January
Anneliese - Testing 29th January
Ke29 - Testing 3rd February
Minimoocow - Testing 3rd February 
Gimgem - Testing ?? 
Hanyoumama - Testing ?? 
Nightdaze
EmilyCJ


----------



## seaweed eater

I think Bambi posted that she's due 1st August (congrats!! :hugs:)


----------



## smawfl

seaweed eater said:


> I think Bambi posted that she's due 1st August (congrats!! :hugs:)

Great stuff, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## seaweed eater

Our due dates are nearly in alphabetical order :lol:


----------



## smawfl

seaweed eater said:


> Our due dates are nearly in alphabetical order :lol:

Haha you're right! :lol:

Just updated my sig... not sure why but felt a bit nervous!

Probably as it's still not sunk in!


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: I felt the same way. It felt a bit like tempting fate...don't know if that's the feeling you're having too. But the truth is, you ARE 4 weeks 3 days right now, whatever happens...and chances are everything will go absolutely fine!


----------



## ds0910

YEA!! Congrats on the BFP smawfl!!!!:hugs:Can't believe you held out on testing that long LOL!


----------



## smawfl

Yes definitely feels that way! 

DH and I popped into town earlier and bless him he was very keen to get a "Dad to be" type book :) very sweet

Any other good books which are recommended?


----------



## smawfl

ds0910 said:


> YEA!! Congrats on the BFP smawfl!!!!:hugs:Can't believe you held out on testing that long LOL!

Thanks hun :)

LOL It definitely helped to be on holiday! I wonder if I had tested before we went away (7DPO) whether it would have shown BFP?!


----------



## gaiagirl

Yah, I have yet to see or hear of anyone who has had a positive at 7dpo...but who knows!

I think I'll wait until Wed Jan 25 to test because that's 9DPO and AF is due the next day...I Od a bit later than I had thought.

I'm getting so nervous I am trying to talk myself down and be realistic, I just don't want to be too disappointed. The good things about a BFN would be: drinking the bottle of local apple cider that I didn't get to, having a few drinks at the superbowl party Feb 5, the fact that Feb 14 would be my O date next cycle, and I could possibly get a BFP on our 8 yr anniversary Feb 24!

Haha, OK well that helps a bit. But who am I kidding I want that BFP so frigging bad!


----------



## smawfl

gaiagirl said:


> Yah, I have yet to see or hear of anyone who has had a positive at 7dpo...but who knows!
> 
> I think I'll wait until Wed Jan 25 to test because that's 9DPO and AF is due the next day...I Od a bit later than I had thought.
> 
> I'm getting so nervous I am trying to talk myself down and be realistic, I just don't want to be too disappointed. The good things about a BFN would be: drinking the bottle of local apple cider that I didn't get to, having a few drinks at the superbowl party Feb 5, the fact that Feb 14 would be my O date next cycle, and I could possibly get a BFP on our 8 yr anniversary Feb 24!
> 
> Haha, OK well that helps a bit. But who am I kidding I want that BFP so frigging bad!


Just updated you :thumbup:

Try not to think about it, at the end of the day you've done everything you can, the rest is now something you can't control so try to keep positive! :)


----------



## ke29

I'll be testing before the 3rd but dont know when to really. Any suggestions? AF is due on the 1st Feb, next Friday is when we go away for a long weekend and sees me 8 days post ov, Sunday is my birthday and makes me 10 days post ov, AF is due on the Tuesday and 12 days post ov. Ive got 2 early response and 1 clear blue. Thought maybe the 2 earlies Fri and Sun then clear blue on Monday if AF hasnt arrived.


----------



## smawfl

ke29 said:


> I'll be testing before the 3rd but dont know when to really. Any suggestions? AF is due on the 1st Feb, next Friday is when we go away for a long weekend and sees me 8 days post ov, Sunday is my birthday and makes me 10 days post ov, AF is due on the Tuesday and 12 days post ov. Ive got 2 early response and 1 clear blue. Thought maybe the 2 earlies Fri and Sun then clear blue on Monday if AF hasnt arrived.

I'd go with testing on the Tues?


----------



## ke29

Congratulations by the way! x


----------



## seaweed eater

Ke, if you only have three tests, don't test at 8 DPO. It's almost certain to be a BFN even if you are pregnant and if you have a limited number of tests it's really just a waste. I know it's soo tempting to try to get the good news two days sooner but it really is much more likely that it will be uninformative.

MAYBE test on your birthday if you don't think it would ruin your day to have a BFN :hugs: I don't think an early BFN is anything to get upset over, because it really doesn't mean you're not pregnant, but I know it can be hard to see those when you are hoping for better news.

Keep in mind that the FRER claim of "5 days before your missed period" is based on a 14 day LP...so it really means 10 DPO. If you have a shorter LP then 5 days before isn't really realistic. 

So I would say use the first FRER either on your birthday if you think you'd be ok with a negative, or the day after if not...and then the next FRER two days later if no AF.


----------



## ke29

yeah maybe your right. I'll test when we get home on the Monday night then.


----------



## anneliese

smawfl said:


> Shh - My temp would drop significantly just before AF was due, or drop on CD1/2 sometimes.

Did you have any noticeable symptoms before you tested and if you did when did they happen?


----------



## gaiagirl

OK so I have really been trying to not obsessively symptom spot...although you all know how easy THAT is! Too bad I don't have a vacation to distract me. :winkwink:

So this cycle I have had some cramping and pinching/twinges since about 2DPO. I am pretty sure that either a) it is totally normal for me and I have just never noticed it before or b) it is for some other reason but totally unrelated to a fertilized egg. I am now 5/6 DPO and still having it, a little more but more or less the same...I know it is probably nothing but it is so hard to not over-analyze! Ugh, I wish it was 9DPO and I could just :test: already!


----------



## Shh

gaiagirl said:


> OK so I have really been trying to not obsessively symptom spot...although you all know how easy THAT is! Too bad I don't have a vacation to distract me. :winkwink:
> 
> So this cycle I have had some cramping and pinching/twinges since about 2DPO. I am pretty sure that either a) it is totally normal for me and I have just never noticed it before or b) it is for some other reason but totally unrelated to a fertilized egg. I am now 5/6 DPO and still having it, a little more but more or less the same...I know it is probably nothing but it is so hard to not over-analyze! Ugh, I wish it was 9DPO and I could just :test: already!

Totally with you! I've had AF like cramping and twinges since 3dpo, but wondering whether I usually have this but wouldn't normally notice! Hurry up time! :dohh:


----------



## smawfl

anneliese said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> Shh - My temp would drop significantly just before AF was due, or drop on CD1/2 sometimes.
> 
> Did you have any noticeable symptoms before you tested and if you did when did they happen?Click to expand...

As i was on holiday I didn't really have much of a chance to symptom spot which was probably a good thing!

I'd probably say more CM and then I had an upset stomach which could be due to something I ate but its still not right which could be due to being pregnant.

Also yesterday and the day before I was quite nauseous too!

Lots of :dust:


----------



## smawfl

So keeping everything crossed for the 2Ww girls!

:dust: 

Just did a Clearblue digital test and it said Pregnant 2-3 weeks :) still can't believe it! 

Are you allowed to use cleaning products while pregnant?


----------



## Shh

Smawfl - I used cleaning products, but was more careful to make sure that if it wasn't in a bigger room, to open the window, so I wasn't breathing it in. I did buy some eco-celaning things, but they didn't clean well enough for my nesting cleaning-fury (which only happened once I was so huge that I couldn't bend in the middle!)


----------



## smawfl

Shh said:


> Smawfl - I used cleaning products, but was more careful to make sure that if it wasn't in a bigger room, to open the window, so I wasn't breathing it in. I did buy some eco-celaning things, but they didn't clean well enough for my nesting cleaning-fury (which only happened once I was so huge that I couldn't bend in the middle!)

Thanks hun, will see how I get on. It's just I've read you shouldn't use oven cleaner while pregnant.. wasnt sure whether this applied to other cleaning products too?!


----------



## ke29

You cant use oven cleaner because its so toxic. Multi purpose cleaners and bathroom cleaners are fine as they are much weaker. Wouldnt spend too much time around bleach though!


----------



## anneliese

I'm 5/6 dpo and I don't really have any symptoms either and basically no CM.. my boobs are REALLY sore however, so I dunno if that's a good sign or not. I've heard that if you normally get sore breasts around ovulation/before your period then a lack of soreness can indicate pregnancy. but then I also hear sore boobs are a symptom so who knows. I'm pretty sure I normally don't get any soreness around this time, so that's kinda weird.. 

This isn't really a symptom either, but I dreamed last night that I had a baby boy :blush:. Before that dream I had another where I had fraternal boy/girl twins. I guess my brain really is ridiculously focused on pregnancy/babies right now :haha:. It's really gonna suck if I'm not pregnant this cycle!


----------



## smawfl

anneliese said:


> I'm 5/6 dpo and I don't really have any symptoms either and basically no CM.. my boobs are REALLY sore however, so I dunno if that's a good sign or not. I've heard that if you normally get sore breasts around ovulation/before your period then a lack of soreness can indicate pregnancy. but then I also hear sore boobs are a symptom so who knows. I'm pretty sure I normally don't get any soreness around this time, so that's kinda weird..
> 
> This isn't really a symptom either, but I dreamed last night that I had a baby boy :blush:. Before that dream I had another where I had fraternal boy/girl twins. I guess my brain really is ridiculously focused on pregnancy/babies right now :haha:. It's really gonna suck if I'm not pregnant this cycle!

By boobs were much more sore last months just before AF was due, not really felt overly sore at the moment!

How funny about the dream - your ticker talks of vivid dreams!!



ke29 said:


> You cant use oven cleaner because its so toxic. Multi purpose cleaners and bathroom cleaners are fine as they are much weaker. Wouldnt spend too much time around bleach though!

Ok thanks hun :thumbup:


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Hello ladies!

Hope you are all well. I've got LOTS to catch up on and I'm sorry if I've left anyone out in my brief browse but...

gimgem - I am sorry for the loss of your mom... you know now that you and your little bump will have an angel watching over you when you get your bfp.

ds0910 - I hope your pains have eased and that you are feeling better.

HanyouMama - Keep your head up and take full advantage of the bedding! I hope this month will be yours.

smawfl - A massive congratulations to you, yours and your bfp!! Really pleased for you!

Decemberists waiting to test - Wishing you lots of continued dust and hoping you get that bfp soon! Try your best from going crazy with the symptom spotting! I had to step away from the internet for a few days as everyone else seemed to be having symptoms except for me!

Decemberists with bfps - Hope you ladies are keeping well, getting plenty of rest and embracing that a little somebody is growing inside! Wow!

AFM - Where to start. I will try and keep a very long and emotional story short...
I went to my gp 2 weeks ago to inform them of my pregnancy, I was told (in a brief 4 minute appointment) to take folic acid and come back in 2 weeks. So I went back on Friday. This time she done a pg test... she was VERY quiet and said she didn't like that test and used another brand! The 2nd one gave a faint positive! I went in there thinking I was 7+5 weeks and that she was going to give me details to contact a midwife, etc. Not pondering as to whether or not I was pg!

Anyway... her response to the faint positive... youll have to come back in 2 weeks! WHAT!!!! We will try another test and if nothing, find out why you're not having periods!!! She didn't ask me whether I had regular cycles previously or anything. She did ask whether it was my first pg... despite me telling her last time (and her entering the info on the system) that I had an early loss in September!

I asked whether that's normal and was it possible to get a referral for blood work or to get checked out further at the epau... she said no. That was it... no! So I left in great distress as you could imagine. DH wanted to get another test so I bought a first response... blatant obvious two pink lines! However, this just wasnt enough reassurance after the concern she had put in us!

I had booked in for an early scan (private - not NHS) at the end of the month. I called the clinic and asked whether it was possible for them to see me earlier. Fortunately, they had an appointment for yesterday (Saturday)!

I didn't sleep on Friday night and pretty much braced myself for hearing some heart breaking news. The wait at the clinic felt like a life time! I didn't need to give them any info about what had happened fortunately, as I would have got into a right state!

Guess what!? We saw a heart beat - 175bpm! The sweetest little bean ever was bobbing around and I just broke down. I couldnt believe that everything was alright. They dated me at 8+3 weeks, slightly ahead of what I thought. But that wouldve meant I conceived on CD9 of my cycle? The main thing was, little bean is okay... little bean is there contrary to the belief of my gp who made me think I was fabricating the whole thing. We are on top of this world and just praying that the journey ahead is going to be a smooth one.

Im not sure what to do now regarding my gp!? I need to get information and details for a midwife to get my booking appointment and 12 week scan sorted. I cannot physically go back to her. Come back in 2 weeks! Did she really think Id be able to get through 2 days, let alone 2 weeks of wondering what was happening! Every negative thought went through my head. I was reading up on everything and sent myself insane for the night! Theres another gp in the surgery, I will ask to see him.

So, as it stands, all is well and were just hoping and praying that things will continue this way. I hope NO BODY will ever have to experience that incompetence. 

Have a good day ladies and keep well! x


----------



## Pusscat

FeelSoBlessed - I was so worried that story was going to have a bad ending so I'm really really happy that it wasn't!! I really feel for you though - this weekend has been a rollercoaster of emotions for you. That doctor sounds terrible and I hope my experience is better tomorrow at my first appointment! You must try to see someone different next time as you just won't trust anything the original doctor says after what happened. 

But on the positive side you must be over the moon to have seen the baby's heart beat :cloud9: 

Wishing your a very happy and healthy 9 months (although you've done a couple of them already - yay!) And hope you don't have to put up with any more incompetent doctors!!


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Thanks so much Pusscat! I hope you're keeping well. Wishing you all the best for your appointment tomorrow. I'm pretty sure there's not many doctors out there like her and that you won't be told to... 'Come back in two weeks'!
x


----------



## seaweed eater

FeelSoBlessed :hugs: :hugs: I'm sorry for what you went through and SO GLAD little bean is doing well!! :happydance: What an enormous relief. I'm shocked sometimes to read people's stories of how insensitive medical people are about inconclusive scans and tests. :cry: I can't believe you're 8+3 already!! And Pusscat is 7 today! And some of us have our scans tomorrow!! Oh my goodness.

Anneliese, I know it's annoying to hear but it is a bit early for symptoms...what I mean to say is that you shouldn't be upset about a lack of symptoms at this point. That said, I've definitely been experiencing breast soreness and vivid dreams throughout my pregnancy so far. The soreness started the day before my BFP, and the dreams I started noticing a week or two later, but maybe for some people they start during the TWW right around implantation time. Here's hoping! :dust:

I'm so excited and nervous for tomorrow :yipee: To be honest, I've been feeling so crummy and low-functioning myself that I can't help hoping the bean is ok in there and calling the shots :lol:...but it would be so so heartbreaking if not. I'm supposed to be flying to a conference for a couple days on Wednesday, and I think if the scan doesn't look good then I won't go. If there's a chance of miscarrying naturally I want to be at home. :cry:

I've been wondering a lot about twins...it's probably not "intuition," more like just feeling sorry for myself for all the symptoms, but who knows! I'm excited to find out tomorrow. If it is twins, I'll get to say a lot of "I told you so"s...and if not then at least I can put the possibility out of my mind :lol:

I talked to a nurse at the clinic yesterday and I think what I've been experiencing is very unstable blood sugar. I get into these cycles where I feel painfully hungry but also nauseated and super low-energy, and due to the latter two I can barely contemplate preparing food for myself or even walking to the kitchen, and the hunger just gets worse and worse. Whereas if I eat enough food often enough to maintain my energy level, my appetite is okay and it's not a problem. The difficult thing is that if I sleep for more than a couple hours, I wake up automatically in the low-energy state and have to dig myself out -- and if I sleep for more than 3-4 hours, the hunger pains usually wake me up, which is a horrible way to start. I think every day I learn a little more about how to deal with it -- for example last night I managed to sleep for 7 hours without having to get up to eat :thumbup: -- but it has definitely been a struggle. We'll see what the doctor has to say.

Hope all of you ladies, with BFPs and without, have been feeling good! :hugs:


----------



## smawfl

FeelSoBlessed - Goodness that sounds awful and I'm sorry you had to go through that. SO happy everything is ok!!! Are you in the UK? Did you get a scan pic?

Seaweed - Good Luck for tomorrow, can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## Shh

Can't chat but just wanted to say

FeelSoBlessed - that is utterly awful, I'm so sorry you had to go through that, but relieved the scan was great. Go to the other doctor for an appointment, take a test with you, then you needn't see a doctor for the rest of the pregnancy fingers crossed, just the midwife (If you are in the UK anyway, I don't know about elsewhere). Awesome that you saw the heartbeat and that you're further on.

Seaweed - Good luck for the scan I hope all is well and its a wonderful experience. Looking forward to a pic!!


----------



## Shh

Anneliese - I didn't get a single symptom when I was in the TWW with my daughter. Not even a hint of one!


----------



## Pusscat

Seaweed - I am really jealous of your scan tomorrow!! Hope it goes well and whether it's one or two babies in there, they're all doing well! Funnily enough we've discussed twins as well as I got such an early BFP and that can be a cause! No twins in my family though so I'm rather hoping it is just one! 

Sorry to hear the nausea is still bad, but it does sound as if you know what's causing it and so are able to cope with it as best you can. As you say though, it's the sleeping which causes the big issue, but you need to be getting as much sleep as possible, so that must be really difficult. I'm still the same - get queasy if I haven't eaten for a couple of hours. Evenings seem to be worst as I get so tired in the day, haven't eaten since lunch time, and I just get home and collapse on the sofa. I tend to fall asleep and then when DH gets home I'm starving and half asleep and hardly able to get up from the sofa! He says in the week he only ever sees me very very tired. He was worried about me until I told him it's a perfectly normal pregnancy symptom. Then he said "well you're definitely pregnant then" :haha:

So let me know what doc recommends. I'll be seeing the midwife tomorrow so I'll let you know if she has any good suggestions!


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: I'm sorry you haven't been feeling well, Pusscat! You paint a familiar picture -- starving and half asleep on the sofa, yes, that's been happening here too :lol: When I'm in that state, I tend to ask my husband to decide for me what I want to eat, because I don't have the energy to decide, and then I just complain about whatever he suggests :haha:

It's sweet of your DH to worry about you. Has he been helpful? I'm used to cooking and being very self-sufficient with food, but I'm getting used to asking mine to go out and get me a smoothie and things like that :p He has been very validating, which is helpful. He told me that it's as if I've turned into a different person with completely different needs, which is actually nice to hear because that's certainly how it feels to me!

So far the best suggestion seems to be to snack on more protein-rich foods. Both the nurse and a couple of friends who were recently pregnant made that suggestion when I described the situation. The nurse also said it sounded very normal...which, sadly, I take to mean that we're going to be expected to just suffer through it! :lol:

I hope your MW appointment goes well tomorrow. And that, if you don't want twins, you aren't having them :p I think I'd be happy either way -- twins would be a handful, of course, but it could also be fun, and it would be neat to have two children the same age. And get two kids, which is how many I want, from only one pregnancy :lol:


----------



## ds0910

FSB- I am so sorry about that dr.:growlmad: I have had TERRIBLE experience with a dr myself(not about pregnancy or my own treatment) to the point my dad sent a complaint to the hospital. I'm sure we were all out of our minds emotional at the time, but he was horrible. I think I would be looking into another gp, just for the fact,as mentioned by some of the other ladies, that you won't be able to trust anything she tells you now. SO SO happy the scan confirmed you were right and that everything was ok:thumbup:

sea weed-have you tried eating a small candy bar when your energy drops too low. That might help a bit for quick energy boost.

AFM- I am finally almost over my cold, am still crampy down there but no bleeding and not NEAR as bad as the other night thank goodness. I am a total wreck about my scan tomorrow though! I just feel like it would be too good to be true for everything to turn out fine:nope: I just keep trying not to think about it but it is SO CLOSE now. I can't imagine the state I will be in tomorrow until I hear him say "everything looks fine". Aside from the cramping I am having virtually no symptoms anymore, which is a bit unnerving. Guess we find out tomorrow.


----------



## smawfl

ds0910 said:


> FSB- I am so sorry about that dr.:growlmad: I have had TERRIBLE experience with a dr myself(not about pregnancy or my own treatment) to the point my dad sent a complaint to the hospital. I'm sure we were all out of our minds emotional at the time, but he was horrible. I think I would be looking into another gp, just for the fact,as mentioned by some of the other ladies, that you won't be able to trust anything she tells you now. SO SO happy the scan confirmed you were right and that everything was ok:thumbup:
> 
> sea weed-have you tried eating a small candy bar when your energy drops too low. That might help a bit for quick energy boost.
> 
> AFM- I am finally almost over my cold, am still crampy down there but no bleeding and not NEAR as bad as the other night thank goodness. I am a total wreck about my scan tomorrow though! I just feel like it would be too good to be true for everything to turn out fine:nope: I just keep trying not to think about it but it is SO CLOSE now. I can't imagine the state I will be in tomorrow until I hear him say "everything looks fine". Aside from the cramping I am having virtually no symptoms anymore, which is a bit unnerving. Guess we find out tomorrow.

Good luck for tomorrow! I'm sure everything will be fine!! :hugs:


----------



## gaiagirl

To all the ladies having scans coming up...good luck! I am absolutely sure it will all be good. :thumbup: In my case, when I am pg I won't be having an ultrasound until about 18-20 weeks and then just the one (assuming a totally normal pregnancy). That's a LONG time to wonder...but I think you have to somehow expect that everything is good and be as positive as you can!

I need to take my own advice, I know, I am such a worrier and obsessive about things. This wait is just the foreshadowing of what is to come!

I am at 6DPO, possibly 7...and still having cramps/tenderness plus way more creamy CM than normally.

I am already being obsessive though...I am going for a hike with a friend and I am worried about implantation being affected...

Am I being crazy?


----------



## smawfl

gaiagirl said:


> To all the ladies having scans coming up...good luck! I am absolutely sure it will all be good. :thumbup: In my case, when I am pg I won't be having an ultrasound until about 18-20 weeks and then just the one (assuming a totally normal pregnancy). That's a LONG time to wonder...but I think you have to somehow expect that everything is good and be as positive as you can!
> 
> I need to take my own advice, I know, I am such a worrier and obsessive about things. This wait is just the foreshadowing of what is to come!
> 
> I am at 6DPO, possibly 7...and still having cramps/tenderness plus way more creamy CM than normally.
> 
> I am already being obsessive though...I am going for a hike with a friend and I am worried about implantation being affected...
> 
> Am I being crazy?

How come you will have to wait that long? Is it just standard practice over there? Here in the UK we have a 12 week and 20 week scan.

:thumbup: Symptoms sound good, especially if you're noticing more CM than usual!

How strenuous is a hike? I would try not to worry, if you're used to doing it then go for it


----------



## Pusscat

DS - glad the pains have stopped and good luck for tomorrow. You should be glad that you have an early scan, especially if you're anxious. I'm sure it'll be great and will put your mind at rest :thumbup: I'm very jealous of all of you getting early scans, all I've got is my first midwife appt tomorrow. From what I've heard it'll mostly be form filling, nothing as exciting as a scan! I should find out when I can have my first scan though :happydance:

Seaweed - DH is being really good but it's not really a big change for him as he does most of the cooking anyway. I am very lucky - he enjoys cooking and cooks mostly healthy and delicious things. It's more things like cleaning that he complains if he has to do. I asked him to hoover the house last weekend and he made such a fuss over it, and did a pretty bad job, I've done it myself this week!! He's just going to have to get on with it when I get too big to move a vacuum around though! :dohh:

Mmmm, the sound of protein rich snacks makes me hungry! I'm loving chicken at the moment, I could eat it all day!!


----------



## Pusscat

gaiagirl - a hike sounds like a good idea to me. As long as you're used to the exercise. The exercise and fresh air will be good for you :thumbup:


----------



## gaiagirl

Thanks Ladies! I am going to do it...despite the crazy wind and cold too, LOL. I will stick to my 'still able to talk' rule of thumb and pace myself. I do a lot of hiking so it definitely it the norm for me!

Where I live you can either go ob-gyn or midwife, not both. I am 100% going with a midwife and it is standard practice for them to just refer for the one scan, unless there are other reasons for concern or extra monitoring. Not sure what ob-gyns do...but I think it is the same. 

A lot of women here also opt to do an additional private 3D ultrasound where they can find out the sex. Our healthcare coverage does not do sex determination either...I won't be doing any extras though, so just the one scan for me and I also won't get to know the sex!

OK off to hike...I'll check in later today (although today is over for most of you)!


----------



## seaweed eater

Thanks DS...I have not tried a candy bar per se. Maybe an especially rich one like peanut butter cups or a butterfinger would work. I haven't really been wanting to eat sweets, strangely. :shrug:

Gaiagirl, I'm glad you decided to go on your hike! I'm sure it won't affect implantation. The day I think I implanted I spent most of the day on a rather bumpy van ride through the mountains! Your symptoms sound promising, fingers crossed...


----------



## smawfl

Morning Ladies

Back to work today after the holiday, so tough!

Gaiagirl - how was the hike?

I've got my first Doctor's appointment later, totally not a clue what to expect! Are there any questions I should be asking? I think they will just refer me to a mid wife but not sure?

I've really noticed my body temperature is really high, even DH noticed! Last couple of nights I've been waking early, probably excitement!!

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## anneliese

I just couldn't resist, I tested with an internet cheapy today, but it was negative of course :haha::dohh:


----------



## smawfl

anneliese said:


> I just couldn't resist, I tested with an internet cheapy today, but it was negative of course :haha::dohh:

Aww keep waiting a little longer! :)

Just seen your location is Greece, how cool! Where abouts are you?


----------



## anneliese

smawfl said:


> anneliese said:
> 
> 
> I just couldn't resist, I tested with an internet cheapy today, but it was negative of course :haha::dohh:
> 
> Aww keep waiting a little longer! :)
> 
> Just seen your location is Greece, how cool! Where abouts are you?Click to expand...

I was doing pretty well, but my best friend just delivered her daughter two weeks early and so it made me even more desperate to get a BFP... 

I live in Athens, but I'm not Greek, just married to one :thumbup:


----------



## gaiagirl

Hi Ladies, the hike was great although a lot steeper than I expected so it was quite a workout. Hope it was OK for whatever may be going on...

I am so upset right now, sitting here in tears. I just got a call from a principal telling me I was the most senior applicant for a job but because I don't have experience using one particular software program I can't have it. I am not even sure they are allowed to do this, I wanted this job SO badly and I have the most seniority. AND I could easily learn to use it within a week or two I am sure. 

Ugh I can't believe this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:

I have emailed the union chair for contracts to ask about this, but I am so PISSED off. They specifically are trying to get the teacher currently filling the maternity leave into that job, when it is rightfully MINE. 

OK sorry for the vent, I just cannot believe this.


----------



## smawfl

Oh no hun, so sorry! Is there anything you can do?


----------



## gaiagirl

smawfl said:


> Oh no hun, so sorry! Is there anything you can do?

Thanks, I am not sure. I have to have the union check in the collective agreement about whether experience with a software program is enough to be able to refuse a job to someone...

There are two more postings coming up at the end of the week that I may be able to get as well, so I am STILL trying to be positive...I was at the top of the list for this one, which is hopefully a good sign for the next two.

Man, this Friday will either be an incredibly exciting or depressing day...in many ways! :haha:


----------



## smawfl

Keeping everything crossed for you!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smawfl

I'm definitely starting to experience more nausea.. eeek. And I had a meeting with someone earlier who obviously smokes.. and the stench.. seriously I know they say pregnancy heightens your sense of smell, but I almost couldn't breath!!

Scan girls, how did you get on today?


----------



## Pusscat

gaiagirl - that's so bad! I hope your union does some good digging for you and finds that it's unfair. It does seem very unreasonable. But try not to let yourself get to stressed, try and focus on sending those positive calming energies to your tummy! Baby is more important than annoying bosses!

anneliese - sorry for your BFN but obviously it's very very early! Fingers crossed for a :bfp: in a few days :thumbup:

smawfl - sorry to hear the nausea has started. But it's a good sign - it shows your hormones are getting nice and high! I'm very sensitive to cigarette smoke too. Although I think it's more of a mental thing, where I just think of how the smoke will be going into baby :growlmad: It makes me cross when people smoke in the street - why should I have to breathe in your toxic fumes?!

I had my booking in appt with midwife today. It lasted 45 mins and there was a lot to take in! She went through all my details and talked me through when I would be having scans and future appointments with her. Had to wee in a (very small!) pot and she took lots of blood for tests :wacko: DH came with me and I was glad he was there for a bit of support, but he didn't really need to be there. She dated me as 8 weeks, as she took it from my last period, despite me saying I knew the precise day I ovulated. But she was dead set on taking it from my last period. So we'll just have to wait until the 12 week scan to see who is correct! I'm going to keep my ticker as it is until I have the scan. At least it means I get the scan a week earlier than I thought I would :thumbup:

How have all the other scan ladies got on today? Please can we see pictures? :winkwink: :flower:


----------



## minimoocow

gaiagirl - that sucks! Maybe its a case of the software experience you don't have is classed as "essential" and therefore although they can see you are overall a better candidate they can't consider you? If you could learn it quite quickly would it be possible to some training so you do have the skills? FX'd it works out for you - maybe these other jobs will be better for you and future family? 

And to our scan ladies . . . where are the scans?! We need to see!!!

Check out my ticker!


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

seaweed eater said:


> FeelSoBlessed :hugs: :hugs: I'm sorry for what you went through and SO GLAD little bean is doing well!! :happydance: What an enormous relief. I'm shocked sometimes to read people's stories of how insensitive medical people are about inconclusive scans and tests. :cry: I can't believe you're 8+3 already!! And Pusscat is 7 today! And some of us have our scans tomorrow!! Oh my goodness.

Thanks seaweed eater! I hope all went well for you today! Very excited to hear whether you've got a double bundle of joy getting cosey inside!



smawfl said:
 

> FeelSoBlessed - Goodness that sounds awful and I'm sorry you had to go through that. SO happy everything is ok!!! Are you in the UK? Did you get a scan pic?

Hi smawfl. I hope you're keeping well! Yes, I'm in the UK with our 'sometimeish' NHS to endure! I've set the scan pic as my avatar but it's a bit tiny to see how I've labelled it! We were also given a DVD... :cloud9: Just want lil bean to keep on beating! Wish I could hear that heartbeat every day (DH... doppler alert!!!)



Shh said:


> FeelSoBlessed - that is utterly awful, I'm so sorry you had to go through that, but relieved the scan was great. Go to the other doctor for an appointment, take a test with you, then you needn't see a doctor for the rest of the pregnancy fingers crossed, just the midwife (If you are in the UK anyway, I don't know about elsewhere). Awesome that you saw the heartbeat and that you're further on.

Best advice ever Shh and definitely my intentions! I generally don't visit the doctors if I can help it! I will try get midwife details sorted and take it from there!



ds0910 said:


> FSB- I am so sorry about that dr.:growlmad: I have had TERRIBLE experience with a dr myself(not about pregnancy or my own treatment) to the point my dad sent a complaint to the hospital. I'm sure we were all out of our minds emotional at the time, but he was horrible. I think I would be looking into another gp, just for the fact,as mentioned by some of the other ladies, that you won't be able to trust anything she tells you now. SO SO happy the scan confirmed you were right and that everything was ok:thumbup:
> AFM- I am finally almost over my cold, am still crampy down there but no bleeding and not NEAR as bad as the other night thank goodness. I am a total wreck about my scan tomorrow though! I just feel like it would be too good to be true for everything to turn out fine:nope: I just keep trying not to think about it but it is SO CLOSE now. I can't imagine the state I will be in tomorrow until I hear him say "everything looks fine". Aside from the cramping I am having virtually no symptoms anymore, which is a bit unnerving. Guess we find out tomorrow.

Thanks ds - I couldn't trust her in anyway! I feel so let down! In addition to that, when I asked to be refered, her blank look at me and reply 'no' was just the icing on the cake!

I hope everything has gone well with you! I know the anxiety, it's crazy! I'm still very anxious now but trying to stay positive. Really hope you heard those words... 'everything looks fine'! I have experienced no symptoms except tiredness! By the sounds of it, I haven't got much hcg... possibly a link? I don't know! Anyway, keep us posted!



anneliese said:


> I just couldn't resist, I tested with an internet cheapy today, but it was negative of course :haha::dohh:

Hold tight anneliese... there's still plenty of time!



smawfl said:


> I've got my first Doctor's appointment later, totally not a clue what to expect! Are there any questions I should be asking? I think they will just refer me to a mid wife but not sure?
> 
> I've really noticed my body temperature is really high, even DH noticed! Last couple of nights I've been waking early, probably excitement!!
> 
> Have a good day everyone!

Hope your appointment went well smawfl! Makes things a little more real (that's if you get a better response to 'come back in two weeks')!



gaiagirl said:


> Hi Ladies, the hike was great although a lot steeper than I expected so it was quite a workout. Hope it was OK for whatever may be going on...
> 
> I am so upset right now, sitting here in tears. I just got a call from a principal telling me I was the most senior applicant for a job but because I don't have experience using one particular software program I can't have it. I am not even sure they are allowed to do this, I wanted this job SO badly and I have the most seniority. AND I could easily learn to use it within a week or two I am sure.
> 
> Ugh I can't believe this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:
> 
> I have emailed the union chair for contracts to ask about this, but I am so PISSED off. They specifically are trying to get the teacher currently filling the maternity leave into that job, when it is rightfully MINE.
> 
> OK sorry for the vent, I just cannot believe this.

Sorry to hear that gaiagirl - you're understandably annoyed. I hope you manage to get some useful feedback from the union chair. Try and keep your head up... there may be even better news for you around the corner!



Pusscat said:


> I had my booking in appt with midwife today. It lasted 45 mins and there was a lot to take in! She went through all my details and talked me through when I would be having scans and future appointments with her. Had to wee in a (very small!) pot and she took lots of blood for tests :wacko: DH came with me and I was glad he was there for a bit of support, but he didn't really need to be there. She dated me as 8 weeks, as she took it from my last period, despite me saying I knew the precise day I ovulated. But she was dead set on taking it from my last period. So we'll just have to wait until the 12 week scan to see who is correct! I'm going to keep my ticker as it is until I have the scan. At least it means I get the scan a week earlier than I thought I would :thumbup:
> 
> How have all the other scan ladies got on today? Please can we see pictures? :winkwink: :flower:

So pleased to hear that went well Pusscat and that the ball is rolling. Your 12 week scan will be here before you know it!
The different count downs in pregnancy... waiting for ov, 2WW, doctors appointment, midwife appointment, first scan, 12 weeks... time to start enjoying I think!

Sorry I've gone overload on the multiquote, I'm on my laptop rather than my phone... makes life so much easier! x

Hope everyone is okay :flower:


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

:cloud9: My 8 week ultrasound :cloud9:
So very much in love!

(First attachment - I hope this is an okay size) x
 



Attached Files:







Picture1.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 13


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: Gaiagirl, I'm SO SORRY, how incredibly frustrating :growlmad: I really hope your union can do something to help. And that you get TWO pieces of good news on Friday!!

:hugs: FeelSoBlessed OH MY GOODNESS!!! :happydance: :yipee: What a great bean, and thanks for sharing the photo.

:hugs: Pusscat, I'm glad the appointment went well! Congrats on your speedy promotion from blueberry to raspberry :lol: I'm a couple days behind my ticker based on ov, but I figured I would go with LMP because I have heard that, similar to your experience, medical people tend to go with the LMP date as a default.
Also, I hate having blood drawn...I hadn't even thought about the fact that that will surely be happening to me today :wacko: I have a bit of a needle phobia. At least there are other things to look forward to!

:hugs: Smawfl, sorry about the nausea, but as others have said it bodes well for the pregnancy. Cigarette smoke bothered me from very early on too, though like Pusscat I think it was partly indignation at being forced to breathe that stuff while pregnant (or at all). I hope it doesn't get any worse for you, just strong enough to reassure you that it's still there :lol: and remember to eat small and frequent meals!

AFM, my appointment isn't until 3:30 PM here, which means by the time I'm home it will probably be midnight or later in the UK, so don't wait up for me :p anyway, I'm suddenly worried that it won't be a scan after all...I can't imagine what else a doctor appointment would be at this stage (especially when I was told not to schedule one before 7 weeks), and both my mother and one of my friends have clearly been assuming that there would be a scan (in fact my mother and I had a whole conversation about how they get out the ultrasound machine at every appointment nowadays), but my friend who has the same OB just wrote to me that she "couldn't remember" whether she'd had a scan this early :shock: :brat: I need to see that bean!!!!

Aside from that, I'm so nervous...I am pretty sure that my hormone levels are high, but I know they could take a week or so to go down if something were wrong...and what if the dates are somehow wrong and bean is younger than I assumed and it's just too early to see anything and therefore "inconclusive"...or what if there's nothing there at all :cry: I don't have any particular reason to fear any of these things, but it's just such a big make-or-break moment for the pregnancy!! Eeeek!

I think if everything is ok today, I'm going to tell my manager tomorrow. I ran into him today and he asked very deliberately how I've been doing. I may have imagined it, but I suddenly felt like I owed him an explanation for why my productivity has been so low recently. I like him and trust him, and I know he'd keep it to himself, but our relationship has been quite distant and professional so he's not really someone I would expect support from if I were to miscarry...so that's why I hadn't planned to tell him until 12 weeks. But I feel guilty every time I lie and tell someone I've been suffering from stomach flu.

Anyway, fingers crossed!!! Thanks for all of your support, ladies.


----------



## smawfl

Pusscat said:


> smawfl - sorry to hear the nausea has started. But it's a good sign - it shows your hormones are getting nice and high! I'm very sensitive to cigarette smoke too. Although I think it's more of a mental thing, where I just think of how the smoke will be going into baby :growlmad: It makes me cross when people smoke in the street - why should I have to breathe in your toxic fumes?!
> 
> I had my booking in appt with midwife today. It lasted 45 mins and there was a lot to take in! She went through all my details and talked me through when I would be having scans and future appointments with her. Had to wee in a (very small!) pot and she took lots of blood for tests :wacko: DH came with me and I was glad he was there for a bit of support, but he didn't really need to be there. She dated me as 8 weeks, as she took it from my last period, despite me saying I knew the precise day I ovulated. But she was dead set on taking it from my last period. So we'll just have to wait until the 12 week scan to see who is correct! I'm going to keep my ticker as it is until I have the scan. At least it means I get the scan a week earlier than I thought I would :thumbup:

I agree about the passive smoking! Gllad the MW appt went well!!



minimoocow said:


> Check out my ticker!

Love it! Well done!



FeelSoBlessed said:


> :cloud9: My 8 week ultrasound :cloud9:
> So very much in love!
> 
> (First attachment - I hope this is an okay size) x

Wow thats amazing!!!!!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



seaweed eater said:


> :hugs: Smawfl, sorry about the nausea, but as others have said it bodes well for the pregnancy. Cigarette smoke bothered me from very early on too, though like Pusscat I think it was partly indignation at being forced to breathe that stuff while pregnant (or at all). I hope it doesn't get any worse for you, just strong enough to reassure you that it's still there :lol: and remember to eat small and frequent meals!

Thanks for the tip :thumbup: hope the scan goes well!

Make sure you post, I've been waking up early so be good to have something to read! :happydance:


----------



## Pusscat

Thanks for sharing your pic Feelsoblessed :flower: It's lovely.

Seaweed - hope the appt goes well and you feel reassured, whether you have a scan or not :hugs:


----------



## gaiagirl

Thanks for your support ladies...I have voiced my concerns to everyone so hopefully I still have a shot at it. Although that would mean starting at a new school on a very awkward and uncomfortable foot! :dohh: I still want and deserve the job though!

There are a few other postings that look hopeful we well, so on the job front I think Friday will be on OK day...

On the testing front, I don't know...I stupidly broke down and tested this afternoon (very concentrated urine though) and of course a :bfn:

Only 7 DPO, so it means nothing...but I could have really used a positive today. :cry:

Still having cramps/twinges plus I feel like crap today but I think it is a cold starting PLUS my nerves and anxiety about everything...

I love the pic feelsoblessed! Amazing! So happy for all the scans and appointments! My friend has her first midwife appt today too! :thumbup:


----------



## seaweed eater

:dohh: No scan. The scan is NEXT week...just scheduled it for Wednesday morning. I'm a bit disappointed, but at least I'll feel more confident that it's not too early for a heartbeat.

The appointment was...fine...not particularly useful. Probably similar to the MW appointments some of you have had. Just talked through what I need to schedule when and given a folder full of pamphlets. Why they need the doctor to do that, I don't know! I also asked about my nausea/food issues and was told that it was probably normal and nothing to worry about...so, all in all, a pretty uneventful afternoon :p


----------



## ds0910

FSB- WOW! Great pic!! Congrats!

Seaweed- Sorry no scan today. Atleast you don't have to wait much longer. Hope you are feeling better.

AFM- EVERYTHING LOOKS FINE!!! So far at least:happydance: Got to see the little peanut and got to see and hear the heartbeat! 139bpm! I must say it was QUITE surreal. Measured right on so due date didn't change. All blood work was fine except my wbc was a bit elevated(due to the cold I have been complaining about:haha:) so the drew some more to recheck just to make sure it was back to normal. SIGH.......now I can relax a little bit. Still pretty cautious about the whole thing as first tri is so touch and go, but this has helped tremendously!

Hope all you ladies are doing well. Now time to go relax!!!!!!!!!


----------



## seaweed eater

CONGRATS DS!!! :happydance: So so glad to hear everything is looking good. Definitely time to go relax.


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

So glad all went well ladies! Seaweed eater - not long at all until your scan! I'm very sure all will be well! Your doctors appointment sounded a lot more productive than mine thank goodness! 

Ds - yay on hearing your lil bubs' heartbeat! Surreal indeed!! Hope you're now able to relax more. I completely understand what you mean by still holding on to that little bit of anxiety! 

And for all you fellow Decemberists, good morning! Hope everyone has a great day (with a lil bit of dust thrown in for good measure) :flower:


----------



## Shh

Gaiagirl, I really hope the job gets sorted, totally unfair. Sorry you got a bfn, I can sympathise, did FRER this morning, bfn for me too. 8dpo so I'm not out, but spots and cramping makes me feel like af is on her way...


----------



## smawfl

Morning All!

Wet and miserable morning here in the UK, would love some of the South African heat right now!!



gaiagirl said:


> On the testing front, I don't know...I stupidly broke down and tested this afternoon (very concentrated urine though) and of course a :bfn:
> 
> Only 7 DPO, so it means nothing...but I could have really used a positive today. :cry:
> 
> Still having cramps/twinges plus I feel like crap today but I think it is a cold starting PLUS my nerves and anxiety about everything...

:hugs: Definitely means nothing, roll on Friday - you definitely deserve it hun!!



seaweed eater said:


> :dohh: No scan. The scan is NEXT week...just scheduled it for Wednesday morning. I'm a bit disappointed, but at least I'll feel more confident that it's not too early for a heartbeat.
> 
> The appointment was...fine...not particularly useful. Probably similar to the MW appointments some of you have had. Just talked through what I need to schedule when and given a folder full of pamphlets. Why they need the doctor to do that, I don't know! I also asked about my nausea/food issues and was told that it was probably normal and nothing to worry about...so, all in all, a pretty uneventful afternoon :p

Glad your appointment went well! Next Wednesday is not far at all and you will get to see your baby! Very exciting!!



ds0910 said:


> AFM- EVERYTHING LOOKS FINE!!! So far at least:happydance: Got to see the little peanut and got to see and hear the heartbeat! 139bpm! I must say it was QUITE surreal. Measured right on so due date didn't change. All blood work was fine except my wbc was a bit elevated(due to the cold I have been complaining about:haha:) so the drew some more to recheck just to make sure it was back to normal. SIGH.......now I can relax a little bit. Still pretty cautious about the whole thing as first tri is so touch and go, but this has helped tremendously!
> 
> Hope all you ladies are doing well. Now time to go relax!!!!!!!!!

Yay glad it all went well! How exciting to hear the heartbeat!! Do you have a pic?



Shh said:


> Gaiagirl, I really hope the job gets sorted, totally unfair. Sorry you got a bfn, I can sympathise, did FRER this morning, bfn for me too. 8dpo so I'm not out, but spots and cramping makes me feel like af is on her way...

Definitely not out until AF says you are! Keep positive :hugs:

As for me... I forgot to update you all last night on my GP appointment! :dohh:

I was fully prepared for her to be flippant, and I have to say I got a mixed bag of excited and realistic vibes from her. Once I told her I was pregnant the first thing she asked was whether it was a good thing. I said of course and then she congratulated me which was nice. She then asked about LMP and worked out due dates, she was surprised I'd gone to see her so soon (I told her I like to be efficient!). She said as it's so early try to keep it to ourselves rather than tell people straight away and then goes on to say 1 in 6 pregnancies ends in miscarriage. Lovely thanks for that. Apart from that the rest was quite positive, she took my blood pressure, height and weight and worked out BMI. Gave me the number for the midwife and told me she would see me at 10 weeks. AGES away! 

Oh and she also asked how long we'd been trying, once I said only a month she was super shocked and said DH must have strong swimmers (He was chuffed with that comment LOL!)

Anyway, wasn't too bad thankfully! :happydance:


----------



## smawfl

Just thought I'd do another update, is this correct girls?

* Decemberists BFP's  *
Bambi1985 - Due 1st August 2012
BERDC99 - Due 12th August 2012
FeelSoBlessed - Due 2nd-4th September 2012
Pussycat - Due 9th September 2012
DS0910 - Due 9th September 2012
Seaweed Eater - Due 11th September 2012
Spiceeb - Due ???
Smawfl - Due 26th September 2012

* Decemberists TTC *
Shh - Testing 26th January
Gaiagirl - Testing 27th January
Anneliese - Testing 29th January
Ke29 - Testing 3rd February
Minimoocow - Testing 3rd February 
Gimgem - Testing ?? 
Hanyoumama - Testing ?? 
Nightdaze
EmilyCJ


----------



## smawfl

Still no news on Nightdaze or EmilyCJ? I think they have definitely disappeared for good :(


----------



## gaiagirl

Yes, sadly I think they have flown the coop :(

I am going to test tomorrow morning at 9 DPO then again every morning until AF (due Thurs)...

Not sure if it's something to worry about but I have the WORST cold I've had in a long time. I almost didn't sleep at all last night, so needless to say my temp is useless today and probably for the rest of this cycle...

Any thoughts on meds? I'm thinking of taking tylenol just because I don't want to risk a fever but I don't know!?!?


----------



## smawfl

gaiagirl said:


> Yes, sadly I think they have flown the coop :(
> 
> I am going to test tomorrow morning at 9 DPO then again every morning until AF (due Thurs)...
> 
> Not sure if it's something to worry about but I have the WORST cold I've had in a long time. I almost didn't sleep at all last night, so needless to say my temp is useless today and probably for the rest of this cycle...
> 
> Any thoughts on meds? I'm thinking of taking tylenol just because I don't want to risk a fever but I don't know!?!?

Sorry to hear you have a cold! I think you can take paracetamol, and dose up on hot honey and lemon drinks!


----------



## anneliese

FSB and ds congrats on your appointments, that must have been so exciting. Hoping for a healthy 9 months for both of you :D

gaia - Haha I did the same! I tested yesterday at 6/7 dpo and then again today at 7/8. Negative today too :(. I'm going to try to hold out until at least Friday or Saturday now, but now I feel like I have the momentum going and I won't be able to stop testing every day! I really didn't think this was my month anyway, but I've had breast tenderness every day since ovulation which isn't normal for me, so I was kind of holding onto that as meaning -something-, but today the tenderness is kind of going away so I feel like that's a sign I'm really not pregnant this cycle.. but I would love if we both got our bfps this month, that would be awesome :thumbup:


----------



## smawfl

I would highly reccomend the not testing early method! I'm keeping positive you will get your bfp's Sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## ke29

Arghhhhhh im poorly. LO came home from nursery with a stomach bug on Friday and its hit my husband and now me :-( Trying to keep hydrated but im pretty sure it wont be helping my chances this month :"-(


----------



## BERDC99

Smawfl- I am happy to see you got your BFP. Congrats!!


----------



## smawfl

BERDC99 said:


> Smawfl- I am happy to see you got your BFP. Congrats!!

Thank you! Hope you're keeping well?


----------



## smawfl

ke29 said:


> Arghhhhhh im poorly. LO came home from nursery with a stomach bug on Friday and its hit my husband and now me :-( Trying to keep hydrated but im pretty sure it wont be helping my chances this month :"-(

Oh no, hope you feel better soon!


----------



## gaiagirl

Boooooooo, a BFN this afternoon (8 DPO). I know, I know, doesnt mean much...but still! 

Will test again tomorrow and Thurs!


----------



## ke29

gaiagirl said:


> Boooooooo, a BFN this afternoon (8 DPO). I know, I know, doesnt mean much...but still!
> 
> Will test again tomorrow and Thurs!

I might use you as my tester then and test however many dpo you get a bfp. I was aiming to start at 10 DPO and test alternate days


----------



## gaiagirl

ke29 said:


> gaiagirl said:
> 
> 
> Boooooooo, a BFN this afternoon (8 DPO). I know, I know, doesnt mean much...but still!
> 
> Will test again tomorrow and Thurs!
> 
> I might use you as my tester then and test however many dpo you get a bfp. I was aiming to start at 10 DPO and test alternate daysClick to expand...

How many DPO does AF usually show up for you? Mine is due Thurs which is why I would kind of expect a BFP early. But I guess it's still possible to be pregnant, just enough to hold of AF but not enough to show up?

Arg why must I overanalyze. In reality, this doesn't feel like my month...I am super sick and have a bit of a fever plus all the chaos and job stress...

Feb does seem like an auspicious month for us so I'm going to just start looking forward...I'm not being negative just being realistic!


----------



## ke29

AF is due 12 DPO approx but my cycles are varying in length. Im not feeling that hopeful this month either but this bug has knocked me out. I suppose if I implanted before it started I may be ok. Will find out soon enough. I am 6 DPO today.


----------



## Shh

Hello all,

I'm 9dpo today and managed not to test this morning, think I'm going to test tomorrow, when last month I started spotting, and if its still BFN then just wait for AF to show up. 

Gaiagirl, I completely over-think everything too, I think its in my nature, I presumed that because I've got a short LP then I would have to implant early to allow me to get pregnant, so an early BFN means that I'm "obviously" not pregnant.... I guess you do too because of the job you do perhaps?

Ke - fingers crossed you implanted early and the bug won't have affected it. I notice you use cloth too - I do on my LO during the day, I got fed up of wet pi's and sheets at night! 

Smawfl - how are you feeling?

All you bean-bakers - glad you're all getting through appointments/scans - its all very real when that happens!! 

Must go, DD is demanding some attention - she's been trying to put some trousers on herself (over the ones she has already got on) for the last 20 minutes, but it seems she's giving up!! She does make me giggle so much when she tries to be all grown up and do big-girl things!


----------



## smawfl

Shh said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm 9dpo today and managed not to test this morning, think I'm going to test tomorrow, when last month I started spotting, and if its still BFN then just wait for AF to show up.
> 
> Smawfl - how are you feeling?


Hi Shh

Your chart is looking good, hope AF stays away! :dust:

I'm feeling good thanks, Monday I had the mega amounts of nausea but the last couple of days I've not been too bad.

Also Since I found out I'd been waking up ridiculously early, don't know whether it was down to excitement or just over heating as body temp is making me really hot in bed! but last night I slept right through so feel pretty good!


----------



## smawfl

Is it just me or does anyone else love when you make a post and then see your updated ticker?! LOL today I'm 5 weeks :)


----------



## Shh

Just wait until the summer Smawfl! When I was pregnant I sometimes had to sleep with a wet/damp cotton sheet over my chest and shoulders as that was the only way I'd keep cool! Oh, and then the post-birth/breastfeeding sweats.... Don't get me started! I was never a hot person until I had my LO!


----------



## smawfl

Shh said:


> Just wait until the summer Smawfl! When I was pregnant I sometimes had to sleep with a wet/damp cotton sheet over my chest and shoulders as that was the only way I'd keep cool! Oh, and then the post-birth/breastfeeding sweats.... Don't get me started! I was never a hot person until I had my LO!

LOL - so many 'exciting' things to come! :happydance: LOL bring it on!

Can't remember if I've asked, how old is your LO?


----------



## Shh

"Exciting" indeed!! No, seriously, pregnancy comes with its annoying bits, but I'd do it a gazillion times over for more babies. I was lucky and had a pretty straightforward pregnancy. My daughter is 17 months old, at a very cute age, but quite high maintenance!! I can't wait for those of you who are having your first babies to experience everything, it is THE BEST thing ever!! :happydance:


----------



## smawfl

Ah she sounds lovely! I'm only 5 weeks but already amazed by the miracle that is taking place inside my body! Can't imagine what it will be like when I have a real life person in my arms!


----------



## gaiagirl

OK so I took another test this morning (I am only using Internet cheapie Wondfos) and BFN! AF due tomorrow so hope is slowly going out the window...

Weird thing though, I got a weird traveling line that really messed with my head! After about a minute, I saw a very fair pink line and thought - holy crap! This is it! Then the line slowly moved towards the control and then it disappeared completely...damn! 

My temp is still up but I have a cold so it doesn't mean much...

Anyways, smawfl - so glad you are still feeling good! 5 weeks! Yay!


----------



## smawfl

Right, Gaiagirl I'm going to have to be tough with you *NO MORE TESTING!* 

:hugs: Sorry I don't want you to keep getting disheartened!

I'm still optimistic for you so please stay positive!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## gaiagirl

You know, I agree! I'm not going to test tomorrow morning...AF usually shows up by about noon at 10 DPO so I'll just wait for her tomorrow instead. :wacko:

If she doesn't show tomorrow it would either be a longer LP or a BFP...either of which I would absolutely LOVE!

Still feeling so disgusting, I hate colds! Luckily for me it's exam week so I can sleep in and go into school whenever I want this week. Going to lay on the couch for a few hours now...


----------



## smawfl

Yay! :thumbup: And try to keep positive! :flower:

Hope your cold disappears soon :hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

Wow, lots to catch up on! Lots of :hugs: to everyone and :dust: to those testing in the next few days. And hope everyone who's been sick feels better soon! I know there's been something going around where I live...

Smawfl, congrats on 5 weeks! :happydance: I definitely know what you mean about the tickers, it's always the highlight of my Tuesday :D you can also sign up for an email every week telling you what's going on and what you can expect that week. I'm signed up for two, at thebump and babycenter. They're pretty similar, but I like getting them in my inbox...feels like someone else cares about my weekly milestones :haha:

Gaiagirl, I think S is right...if early BFNs are going to be disappointing to you then don't test! It means little at this point! And don't overthink the short-LP thing either :p I know this is much easier said than done!

I'm sure there will be some more BFPs in here soon. Can't wait! :yipee:

Let me tell you, other people's TWWs are WAY more fun than one's own :lol:


----------



## smawfl

seaweed eater said:


> I'm sure there will be some more BFPs in here soon. Can't wait! :yipee:

Totally agree, we've said it before and we'll say it again, this is one lucky thread!

I think it helps it's full of such fantastic ladies :thumbup:

I introduced DH to the wonderful world of this thread the other day, when I posted my BFP.. he was eager to read all your congratulations and comments bless him :thumbup:


----------



## gaiagirl

seaweed eater said:


> Let me tell you, other people's TWWs are WAY more fun than one's own :lol:

LOL, I can imagine! I am really looking forward to being able to enjoy other people's and not obsess and stress over mine! :wacko:

Hope I don't have many more in my future!


----------



## Shh

Thanks Smawfl and Seaweed eater! Your support is amazing!

Gaiagirl - I'm sorry hun, I know how disappointing that stark-white test is, let alone with a moving/disappearing line!


----------



## Pusscat

To all those waiting to test don't get too worried about being ill affecting conception chances. I had a terrible chest infection and was feeling so run down. And I was on antibiotics. Every time I coughed I worried I'd surely be coughing out any implantation! But no, little bean survived all of that! So they must be pretty tough little things :thumbup:

Sorry about the bfn gaiagirl :hugs: Hope tomorrow sees no AF! 

Smawfl - every single day I wake up before the alarm. I'm never overly hot, just awake! I've read it can be because the developing bean's metabolism is constantly going it can disturb your sleep. I imagine it's just going to get worse - imagine what it'll be like when they start kicking in the night! (I can't wait to feel it move though, so I can't really complain :cloud9:)


----------



## gimgem

Ladies, got my first positive opk today and smiley face :D so happy!!! Didn't get any last month!! Only a very very faint one. So fingers crossed!! Eeeeee! 

Also, why has everyone got same picture at bottom of their signature??? 

X


----------



## ke29

congrats on the positive opk! what picture?


----------



## Shh

Yay Gimgem!! Get bd-ing!!


----------



## smawfl

gimgem said:


> Ladies, got my first positive opk today and smiley face :D so happy!!! Didn't get any last month!! Only a very very faint one. So fingers crossed!! Eeeeee!
> 
> Also, why has everyone got same picture at bottom of their signature???
> 
> X

Woohoo that's great! Get busy tonight ;) 

I used the smiley faces opk,loved them compared to internet cheapies!

What pics do you mean?


----------



## minimoocow

hey everyone

I know I said I wouldn't this month but I've started symptom spotting sooooo bad! I've had mild cramps from 2DPO as well as short stabbing pains in my tummy - one side and then next time on the other. A bit like a stitch but I feel it really painful and then in an instant its gone. Today (5DPO) I've had really bad cramps for a hour or so this morning - like just before AF - higher in my stomach rather than my uterus and now have lots of gas. Also been feeling very emotional today.

Its probably nothing but I'm feeling more positive this month. Trying not to get too excited in case its not my month.

Also itching to test early - you girls have got to keep me strong . . . I'm WAY to early to test!!!

How early can baby implant? And for those with BFPs when do you think yours did - did you all get a nice dip like Smawfl on your charts or any implantation bleeding?


----------



## smawfl

Step away from the tests!!  

So glad you are keeping positive! Your symptoms sound good.

I think implantation is normally around 7dpo?


----------



## Shh

I'm actually not itching to test, but I think thats mainly because I'm pretty sure the witch is on her way, I've got bad AF cramps tonight and am already feeling SO disappointed. Got a girly day planned with a friend tomorrow while DD is with my in-laws, so hopefully that'll help cheer me up. If I get a temp drop in the morning, does that mean that AF will arrive shortly after? Or is it possible to get AF without a drop?


----------



## Shh

Minimoocow - try to hold out for as long as poss, avoid the early false-disappointment!!


----------



## smawfl

Shh said:


> I'm actually not itching to test, but I think thats mainly because I'm pretty sure the witch is on her way, I've got bad AF cramps tonight and am already feeling SO disappointed. Got a girly day planned with a friend tomorrow while DD is with my in-laws, so hopefully that'll help cheer me up. If I get a temp drop in the morning, does that mean that AF will arrive shortly after? Or is it possible to get AF without a drop?

I've had both in the past. Good luck for tomorrow,hope AF stays away x


----------



## gimgem

There's a picture of a man and a women on everyone's sig???? :S


----------



## Shh

gimgem said:


> There's a picture of a man and a women on everyone's sig???? :S

Huh?! Nope, not here! I know BnB has been a bit odd today though.


----------



## gimgem

I'll upload the pic of the page ...


----------



## smawfl

Nope can't see anything...


----------



## gimgem

https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k565/gooty-fruity/fdbc100d.jpg


can u see it now guys?!!!!!


----------



## smawfl

How odd!! Try logging out then log in again?


----------



## gaiagirl

Gimgem --- that is so weird, I see it in your screenshot but not on my computer!

Minimoo --- I had those same symptoms! I hope for both of our sakes that they actually mean something...but like Shhh I am feeling like AF will show tomorrow. Implantation can be anywhere from 6-12 DPO with 8/9 being the most common statistically I believe. In my case, it would have to happen probably BEFORE 9 DPO to be effective.

Shhh --- Let's keep trying to be positive, but I think it is a bit of a self defence mechanism to start preparing ourselves for AF. I generally don't handle disappointment that well, so I can't just be blindly optimistic - I have to be ready to accept that Jan was not our month! For me, AF has shown up both after temps dropped and before...but almost always at 10 DPO.


----------



## HanyouMama

AF almost done :) I cant wait to start trying again.:thumbup:


----------



## ke29

I've just been reading through some research (as you do when you cant sleep) and found these statistics


> This is the data that suggests the best timing of intercourse in order to conceive is day 10, 12, 14 and 16 (in case of late ovulation) of a 28 day cycle or days -4, -2, 0, +2 in relation to expected ovulation in the case of cycles different than 28 days.

which has cheered me up no end as we bd on the suggested cycle days of my predicted ov date and my probable ov date. I also found this which I though was interesting with regards to testing dpo https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/


----------



## gimgem

It's still there.....so weird.

anyway... Ladies I know it's disappointing when/if af turns up :( I was truely fed up when she showed earlier this month! But I just kept telling myself, oh well means lots of bding with dh :) and let's me honest, only a handful get pregnant the first try (although it appears the handful are in this thread lol) 

so o'd yesterday :D for def, which like I said was more than last month. Just proves you have to persivere with opks!!! 

Fingers crossed


----------



## ke29

Shh said:


> Ke - fingers crossed you implanted early and the bug won't have affected it. I notice you use cloth too - I do on my LO during the day, I got fed up of wet pi's and sheets at night
> !

Yep we are in cloth, started when he was 8 months old and havent looked back. Did you try boosters at night? we use Bumgenius Flipps at night with 2 stay dry inserts. Perfect for us!


----------



## Shh

Said I'd only test this morning if my temp was up. It was. And guess what? Those two beautiful pink lines!!! Eeeeeee!! Off for a day out now, perfect way to celebrate!


----------



## smawfl

Shh said:


> Said I'd only test this morning if my temp was up. It was. And guess what? Those two beautiful pink lines!!! Eeeeeee!! Off for a day out now, perfect way to celebrate!

Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So happy for you!!!!! When is your due date?

Enjoy your day out!!


----------



## ke29

Shh said:


> Said I'd only test this morning if my temp was up. It was. And guess what? Those two beautiful pink lines!!! Eeeeeee!! Off for a day out now, perfect way to celebrate!

wow congratulations! If im reading your chart right your 10 dpo? eeek!!! Ive definately decided to test on Sunday which makes me 10-11 dpo


----------



## smawfl

:bfp: *Decemberists BFP's* :bfp: 
Bambi1985 - Due 1st August 2012
BERDC99 - Due 12th August 2012
FeelSoBlessed - Due 2nd-4th September 2012
Pussycat - Due 9th September 2012
DS0910 - Due 9th September 2012
Seaweed Eater - Due 11th September 2012
Spiceeb - Due ???
Smawfl - Due 26th September 2012
Shh - Due 8th October 2012

:dust: *Decemberists TTC* :dust:
Anneliese - Testing 29th January
Ke29 - Testing 29th January
Minimoocow - Testing 3rd February 
Gimgem - Testing ?? 
Hanyoumama - Testing ??
Gaiagirl - Testing ??


----------



## anneliese

I'm 9/10 DPO today and tested again this morning with an IC and got a bfn :(. I also dipped an ovulation strip in and the line was lighter than I'd ever seen on a OPK I've used.. granted I never used them this close to AF, but still seems like a crap sign :cry:. I dunno how strong these ICs are though because although I ordered wondfo ones off of Amazon, they sent me ClinicalGuard and claimed they were just as good, but idk about that.. so I'm thinking either tomorrow or Saturday (if I can hold out, which I doubt) I'll test with a FRER


----------



## smawfl

anneliese said:


> I'm 9/10 DPO today and tested again this morning with an IC and got a bfn :(. I also dipped an ovulation strip in and the line was lighter than I'd ever seen on a OPK I've used.. granted I never used them this close to AF, but still seems like a crap sign :cry:. I dunno how strong these ICs are though because although I ordered wondfo ones off of Amazon, they sent me ClinicalGuard and claimed they were just as good, but idk about that.. so I'm thinking either tomorrow or Saturday (if I can hold out, which I doubt) I'll test with a FRER

Sorry for the neg :hugs: not out until AF! When is she due? 

I'm sure I read somewhere that people sometimes can use OPKs as pregnancy tests, is that what you were trying to do? I never understood how that would work?


----------



## anneliese

smawfl said:


> anneliese said:
> 
> 
> I'm 9/10 DPO today and tested again this morning with an IC and got a bfn :(. I also dipped an ovulation strip in and the line was lighter than I'd ever seen on a OPK I've used.. granted I never used them this close to AF, but still seems like a crap sign :cry:. I dunno how strong these ICs are though because although I ordered wondfo ones off of Amazon, they sent me ClinicalGuard and claimed they were just as good, but idk about that.. so I'm thinking either tomorrow or Saturday (if I can hold out, which I doubt) I'll test with a FRER
> 
> Sorry for the neg :hugs: not out until AF! When is she due?
> 
> I'm sure I read somewhere that people sometimes can use OPKs as pregnancy tests, is that what you were trying to do? I never understood how that would work?Click to expand...

I expect AF to come either Monday or Tuesday. Wednesday at the very latest

supposedly LH and HCG are almost identical, so for some reason OPKs can pick up the pregnancy hormone (although not vise versa), but most people don't get a positive OPK until after they get a positive result on a proper pregnancy test.


----------



## gaiagirl

Wow, congrats Shhh!!!!!! That is so exciting, hope you have an amazing day celebrating!

AFM - woke up and took my temp, which was very high buy probably because I am still sick. However this totally broke my resolve and I tested...big FAT negative. Plus I started spotting so AF will certainly be here today.

I prepared myself buy I still feel pretty down. Of course every cycle that goes by will make me even more worried about whether I can even get pregnant and if my LP is a sign of something more serious. This sucks. 

Sorry for my pity party, but every single one of my friends has gotten pg their first try, and I am not exaggerating. Literally every single one.


----------



## smawfl

gaiagirl said:


> Wow, congrats Shhh!!!!!! That is so exciting, hope you have an amazing day celebrating!
> 
> AFM - woke up and took my temp, which was very high buy probably because I am still sick. However this totally broke my resolve and I tested...big FAT negative. Plus I started spotting so AF will certainly be here today.
> 
> I prepared myself buy I still feel pretty down. Of course every cycle that goes by will make me even more worried about whether I can even get pregnant and if my LP is a sign of something more serious. This sucks.
> 
> Sorry for my pity party, but every single one of my friends has gotten pg their first try, and I am not exaggerating. Literally every single one.

:hugs::hugs: I'm still hoping for you.. the temp rise could be the start of a triasphic? Do you always get spotting? 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## gaiagirl

I never get spotting and my abdomen feels 100% day of AF like...plus the stark white BFN...


----------



## gaiagirl

AND she's here, full force.


----------



## smawfl

gaiagirl said:


> AND she's here, full force.

Oh hun, so sorry :hugs::hugs: really wanted this to be your month too! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Shh

gaiagirl said:


> AND she's here, full force.

I'm so sorry, thats really crappy and disappointing. Please have hope, last month when it was BFN despite doing it at the right time etc etc I was convinced that my body had changed and would mean that I couldn't have another because my LP for the previous months had been short if I included spotting. Of my previous antenatal group, only 2 out of 8 of us conceived first time, so I don't think your group of friends is representative. Huge :hugs:


----------



## Shh

ke29 said:


> Shh said:
> 
> 
> Ke - fingers crossed you implanted early and the bug won't have affected it. I notice you use cloth too - I do on my LO during the day, I got fed up of wet pi's and sheets at night
> !
> 
> Yep we are in cloth, started when he was 8 months old and havent looked back. Did you try boosters at night? we use Bumgenius Flipps at night with 2 stay dry inserts. Perfect for us!Click to expand...

We started when her cord fell off, tbh I'm amazed that I'm still going, everyone thought I was crazy!! I use Flip Organics, boosted, but she pees a LOT!



smawfl said:


> Shh said:
> 
> 
> Said I'd only test this morning if my temp was up. It was. And guess what? Those two beautiful pink lines!!! Eeeeeee!! Off for a day out now, perfect way to celebrate!
> 
> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So happy for you!!!!! When is your due date?
> 
> Enjoy your day out!!Click to expand...

Thank you! By FF, the 8th Oct, by LMP 4th Oct, so I'm going with FF!


----------



## seaweed eater

YESSSSSSS!! :happydance: :happydance: so thrilled for you Shh!

I know the rest of us will have our BFPs soon too. Sorry about the negatives so far this month, but it's just a matter of time. :hugs:


----------



## anneliese

sorry about the bfn gaiagirl, this is only my second month ttc, but I totally felt the same way you do my first cycle and still do this one because I'm pretty sure I'm headed for a bfn this month too. Hopefully next cycle will be the lucky one :hugs:


----------



## gaiagirl

Shh said:


> gaiagirl said:
> 
> 
> AND she's here, full force.
> 
> I'm so sorry, thats really crappy and disappointing. Please have hope, last month when it was BFN despite doing it at the right time etc etc I was convinced that my body had changed and would mean that I couldn't have another because my LP for the previous months had been short if I included spotting. Of my previous antenatal group, only 2 out of 8 of us conceived first time, so I don't think your group of friends is representative. Huge :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Shhh, I don't want to take away from your joy and excitement by being sad and mopey though! :thumbup:

Just curious -- you said you just started spotting early, but technically that doesn't mean a short LP. When did AF actually start for you the past few months?


----------



## Shh

gaiagirl said:


> Thanks Shhh, I don't want to take away from your joy and excitement by being sad and mopey though! :thumbup:
> 
> Just curious -- you said you just started spotting early, but technically that doesn't mean a short LP. When did AF actually start for you the past few months?

Before I started charting I wasn't sure whether spotting or flow counted, but looking at my diary, it averaged around 10 days between ovulation pains (rather than positive opk) and first day of light-medium flow. 

And certainly don't worry about being mopey - you should have seen me on boxing day, or last night even, I even cried because I presumed I'd be seeing the witch the next morning and 'obviously' that meant I'd never get pregnant again.

They say its a 20% chance each cycle if you DTD at the right times, so I figured (in the rational part of my brain!) that I needed to try for at least 5 months before I could start to worry. The trouble is, rational thought doesn't come into it with these sort of emotions sometimes does it? :hugs:


----------



## anneliese

how many dpo are you shh? btw I love the picture on your ticker :D


----------



## minimoocow

huge congrats shh! thats good news - any symptoms during your 2ww that I should look out for? (ha ha - symptom spotting like mad here!)

Gaiagirl - thats rubbish. Have a mope if you need to. I'm feeling a bit mopey today . . . I was feeling positive about it yesterday but now I'm not . . . no reason really


----------



## Shh

anneliese said:


> how many dpo are you shh? btw I love the picture on your ticker :D

10dpo, I tested on 8dpo and absolutely nothing, even with tilting/squinting etc. Thanks, I'm worried I'm getting too excited and should wait a few days before things like changing my ticker.... (Ever the pessimist!)



minimoocow said:


> huge congrats shh! thats good news - any symptoms during your 2ww that I should look out for? (ha ha - symptom spotting like mad here!)

Well, most of my 'symptoms' were things I'd usually get with AF - cramping etc, I did have some stabbing pain around 7dpo, which maybe was implantation? Could just be coincidence though. Boobs got sore late last night, more than usual before AF. Nothing that was a giveaway symptom iykwim?


----------



## gaiagirl

Shh said:


> gaiagirl said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Shhh, I don't want to take away from your joy and excitement by being sad and mopey though! :thumbup:
> 
> Just curious -- you said you just started spotting early, but technically that doesn't mean a short LP. When did AF actually start for you the past few months?
> 
> They say its a 20% chance each cycle if you DTD at the right times, so I figured (in the rational part of my brain!) that I needed to try for at least 5 months before I could start to worry. The trouble is, rational thought doesn't come into it with these sort of emotions sometimes does it? :hugs:Click to expand...


20% even with perfectly timed BD? Really? I thought it was 20% without using temp/OPK...but I like your stats better. Makes me feel better! I have been thinking all day...why would I not get pregnant if I had sex at the right time? I guess it has to be a healthy egg, healthy strong sperm, and a healthy uterine lining...so hopefully February's are all awesome!

Still worried about the LP, but I will be until I get that BFP!


----------



## gaiagirl

OK and also...I am a psycho but I just surfed through some FF charts to make me feel better and the average time TTC on all charts is 7.7 cycles and the average with a short luteal phase is 6.5!

That makes me feel soooooooooooooooo much better! :thumbup:


----------



## ke29

sorry for your bfn! Ive just found out someone i know is pregnant! Arghhhhh when will it be me??


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

HanyouMama said:


> AF almost done :) I cant wait to start trying again.:thumbup:

That's good HanyouMama! Enjoy!!! Lots of dust to you!!



Shh said:


> Said I'd only test this morning if my temp was up. It was. And guess what? Those two beautiful pink lines!!! Eeeeeee!! Off for a day out now, perfect way to celebrate!

Yaaaaaaayyyyy!!!! Shh... that's brilliant news! So pleased for you - massive congratulations! 



gaiagirl said:


> AND she's here, full force.

Sorry to hear that gaiagirl. Treat yourself to something nice and try and stay positive. I know you'll get your bfp real soon :hugs:

Hope everyone else is keeping well xxx


----------



## Shh

gaiagirl said:


> OK and also...I am a psycho but I just surfed through some FF charts to make me feel better and the average time TTC on all charts is 7.7 cycles and the average with a short luteal phase is 6.5!
> 
> That makes me feel soooooooooooooooo much better! :thumbup:

Glad you're feeling happier about it hun. I'm not sure where I got the info from, but doctor told me a 6 month average when I first mentioned TTC with my daughter. Have you thought about Angus Cactus or B complex? I was starting to look into those to lengthen LP.


----------



## gaiagirl

Shh said:


> gaiagirl said:
> 
> 
> OK and also...I am a psycho but I just surfed through some FF charts to make me feel better and the average time TTC on all charts is 7.7 cycles and the average with a short luteal phase is 6.5!
> 
> That makes me feel soooooooooooooooo much better! :thumbup:
> 
> Glad you're feeling happier about it hun. I'm not sure where I got the info from, but doctor told me a 6 month average when I first mentioned TTC with my daughter. Have you thought about Angus Cactus or B complex? I was starting to look into those to lengthen LP.Click to expand...

Taking both! LOL, no effect no change whatsoever!


----------



## ke29

Ive also heard similar stats for how long it takes to concieve. I'll try and find them.


----------



## ds0910

:happydance:YAY Shh!!!!:happydance:Congrats!! So happy for you!

To the ladies that just got AF or fell like they are fixing to, just try to think of it like one more month down, one moth closer to that BFP!!! I know we will all be there soon.

AFM- I'm doing well. Pretty bad ms right when I wake up for an hour or two then settles down. I am starting to get SOOOO angry SOO quick! I can't stand that! booooo! I know what's happening when it happens, but I can't stop it:growlmad: Am also getting quite stressed out with selling my house and negotiations and such. Is making me want to scream! SO hormonal right now......can ya tell?!:dohh: Anyway, just one more day of work then off to Atlanta saturday to see Jeff Dunham! YAY!!


----------



## gimgem

So happy for you shhh!!!! Yay more Decembrists bumps!!!!! Woop! 

:D so got pos opk Wednesday, ov'd yesterday ( had pelvic pain on right side only) soooo technically today I'm 1dpo!!! Woo! Dh and I will bd still tonight just in case. Trying the sperm meet egg plan :D haha 

X


----------



## ke29

https://www.babymed.com/getting-pregnant/what-are-the-odds-conceiving-conception

Dont feel disheartened gaiagirl, im on my 3rd month of trying and ive got a LO so I know we have no fertility problems. Ive got PMT type pains today :-(


----------



## smawfl

Morning All!

So glad it's almost the weekend, this week has gone so slowly!!



ds0910 said:


> AFM- I'm doing well. Pretty bad ms right when I wake up for an hour or two then settles down. I am starting to get SOOOO angry SOO quick! I can't stand that! booooo! I know what's happening when it happens, but I can't stop it:growlmad: Am also getting quite stressed out with selling my house and negotiations and such. Is making me want to scream! SO hormonal right now......can ya tell?!:dohh: Anyway, just one more day of work then off to Atlanta saturday to see Jeff Dunham! YAY!!

House buying/selling is very stressful, try not to let it get to you too much! Enjoy Jeff Dunham! (Have to say didn't have a clue who he was so Googled!)



gimgem said:


> :D so got pos opk Wednesday, ov'd yesterday ( had pelvic pain on right side only) soooo technically today I'm 1dpo!!! Woo! Dh and I will bd still tonight just in case. Trying the sperm meet egg plan :D haha

Woohoo, I would def BD tonight too! How exciting! When are you planning on testing?



ke29 said:


> https://www.babymed.com/getting-pregnant/what-are-the-odds-conceiving-conception
> 
> Dont feel disheartened gaiagirl, im on my 3rd month of trying and ive got a LO so I know we have no fertility problems. Ive got PMT type pains today :-(

What DPO are you Ke? Any other symptoms?


----------



## smawfl

:bfp: Decemberists BFP's :bfp: 
Bambi1985 - Due 1st August 2012
BERDC99 - Due 12th August 2012
FeelSoBlessed - Due 2nd-4th September 2012
Pussycat - Due 9th September 2012
DS0910 - Due 9th September 2012
Seaweed Eater - Due 11th September 2012
Spiceeb - Due ???
Smawfl - Due 26th September 2012
Shh - Due 8th October 2012

:dust: Decemberists TTC :dust:
Anneliese - Testing 29th January
Ke29 - Testing 29th January
Minimoocow - Testing 3rd February 
Gimgem - Testing 9th February 
Hanyoumama - Testing ??
Gaiagirl - Testing 24th February


----------



## gimgem

Um prob testing around the 9th feb as will be 14 dpo :):) 

Xx


----------



## smawfl

gimgem said:


> Um prob testing around the 9th feb as will be 14 dpo :):)
> 
> Xx

Coolio, have updated you :thumbup:

How do you get the moving avatar pic?! I want a moving one! LOL


----------



## gaiagirl

My next testing date/whether AF shows up or not date will be February 24th. This is actually my 8 yr anniversary...which could make it either a very exciting, or very disappointing day!


----------



## smawfl

gaiagirl said:


> My next testing date/whether AF shows up or not date will be February 24th. This is actually my 8 yr anniversary...which could make it either a very exciting, or very disappointing day!

Thanks hun have updated you :thumbup:

I'm going with the exciting option!!


----------



## gimgem

Yep, exciting option!!!:D


----------



## minimoocow

hello everyone

Been having a lot of cramping - not really painful just niggly. Feels like AF is coming but I'm a week away yet. Not sure if its good or bad. I did have some cramping last month and nothing came of it but never noticed it before we started TTC!!!


----------



## Shh

smawfl said:


> gaiagirl said:
> 
> 
> My next testing date/whether AF shows up or not date will be February 24th. This is actually my 8 yr anniversary...which could make it either a very exciting, or very disappointing day!
> 
> Thanks hun have updated you :thumbup:
> 
> I'm going with the exciting option!!Click to expand...

I'm with the exciting option too!! 

Minimoocow - fingers crossed thats a good sign!! :thumbup:


----------



## gaiagirl

minimoocow said:


> hello everyone
> 
> Been having a lot of cramping - not really painful just niggly. Feels like AF is coming but I'm a week away yet. Not sure if its good or bad. I did have some cramping last month and nothing came of it but never noticed it before we started TTC!!!

I know, it's so crazy how little I noticed before TTC! This cycle I cramped so much and so often I thought for sure it was out of the ordinary! Turns out it wasn't...but I hope it means something more for you :):)


----------



## gimgem

Haha! How true. Hardly noticed anything before ttc. Now I notice every little cramp or cm!!


----------



## smawfl

Hello Decemberists!

How is everyone doing today?

I got my midwife booking appointment through this morning, 25th February - can't wait! Seems a bit more real seeing in on paper!

I'll be about 9 and a half weeks!


----------



## Shh

How exciting Smawfl! Did you see the doctor or just pop in to give them details with reception? Sorry, I can't remember who did what. I think I'm just going to go to the reception this time, I can't be bothered with the patronising talk like I'm waisting her time!

I'm scared that the tiredness is already kicking in. I got it badly last time, from when AF was due until about 14 weeks. I coped then by just sleeping when I wasn't working, but my daughter will have different ideas this time, she's full of beans today!


----------



## smawfl

Hi Shh,hope DD lets you have a bit of rest  

I went to see the doc and then had to fill in a form and told the midwife would contact me for an appt. I expected to be waiting a while but it came after 4 days!


----------



## seaweed eater

Shh, my friend who's pregnant at the moment has a 4-year-old and I keep telling her I have no idea how she got through the first tri. NO idea! :hugs: Hope you can get some rest!

Smawfl, congrats on the appointment! :happydance: I find it's nice to have a milestone to look forward to that's sooner than 12 weeks.

AFM, about the same...nauseated, bloated, hungry, tired :lol: lovely, no? I'd be ok if it stayed just the same and didn't get any worse! Or if we see the heartbeat and a healthy bean on Wednesday and the symptoms decide to get abruptly better right after that -- so I know it's not a bad sign -- that would be ok with me too. :p


----------



## ke29

Hi guys, having a fab time away. Im now 9 or 10 dpo, feel really bloated and I have really tender boobs and feel a bit pmt like still. Not due AF til Tuesday and still cant decide when to test. Was going to test tomorrow but then I got paranoid that it would either a a BFN or a BFP but a chemical pregnancy so havent decided yet. Probably will test tomorrow, a BFN wont mean im out just yet.


----------



## Shh

ke29 said:


> Hi guys, having a fab time away. Im now 9 or 10 dpo, feel really bloated and I have really tender boobs and feel a bit pmt like still. Not due AF til Tuesday and still cant decide when to test. Was going to test tomorrow but then I got paranoid that it would either a a BFN or a BFP but a chemical pregnancy so havent decided yet. Probably will test tomorrow, a BFN wont mean im out just yet.

Fingers crossed for tomorrow ke! You're absolutely right about a BFN not meaning you're out. Let us know!! :flower:


----------



## anneliese

Tested with FRER this morning and still bfn, so I'm pretty sure I'm out this cycle. Almost everyone gets a positive with FRER by 11/12 dpo. I'm guessing my next testing date will be around March 1. It seems so far away :(


----------



## gaiagirl

anneliese said:


> Tested with FRER this morning and still bfn, so I'm pretty sure I'm out this cycle. Almost everyone gets a positive with FRER by 11/12 dpo. I'm guessing my next testing date will be around March 1. It seems so far away :(

Hope you aren't quite out yet...but hugs if you are! :hugs: I hear ya, that does seem like forever...but then so did January when I first started chatting on this thread in OCTOBER! LOL. In reality, time flies by. 

Same thing Ke - Hope you still have a chance but if you are out too then :hugs: Onwards and upwards for us...

AFM - The job situation was finally resolved. I have a similar job to this semester (0.571 of full time) plus I will be able to work on call in the mornings or just sleep in. :thumbup:

I was very close to a 1.0 but just missed it, so it's a big disappointing for my bank account but possibly very good for the fatigue/morning sickness that I *hope* to encounter this semester!

Anyways, the new classes start Monday and it is keeping me VERY busy and distracted from TTC. I really need something else to throw myself into right now, so I am thankful. I even decided to stop temping until about CD10 because I have yet to O before CD18 and there's really no point in waking up early to temp for the next week!

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend, I will be watching 'The Help' later tonight after I get some lessons prepped! Oh --- and enjoying some serious wine drinking. :haha:


----------



## seaweed eater

Gaiagirl :hugs: so glad you got the job stuff resolved. What a relief! I'm sorry it's not the 1.0 you were going for, but as you said, hopefully it will be a good thing once you see that BFP.

:hugs: also to those still in the TWW. BFNs _never_ mean you're not pregnant. It depends on implantation, and some people's hormone levels take a while to get high enough (but the pregnancy can still be healthy). According to FF the average day of first BFP is 14 DPO, which means a lot of people get them later than that, too! Fingers crossed for you girls :dust:


----------



## gimgem

This is true! I personally know a women who got bfn. 3 weeks later she started feeling ill. Went to drs, and boom! 7 weeks pregnant!!! But STILL getting bfns!!! 

So stay positive until af shows as until then you never really know

:) 3dpo today :O x


----------



## smawfl

Ke and Anneleise - keeping everything crossed for you today, let us know how you get on 

Gaiagirl - glad you got the job stuff sorted.

First meal out since finding out I am pregnant last night..so hard to pick foods you're able to eat,not used to being so limited with menu choices,I love dining out! Very hard as was with the girls and they don't know yet! One of my friends is 28 weeks and I felt her baby kick as well,so sweet!

Happy Sunday all!


----------



## gimgem

I need a list of foods to avoid I think :( as I didn't realise there would be so many!!!

Hope all having nice weekend!


----------



## smawfl

gimgem said:


> I need a list of foods to avoid I think :( as I didn't realise there would be so many!!!
> 
> Hope all having nice weekend!

I know - it's a minefield! Here's a link I bookmarked a while back:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-club/866-not-eat-during-pregnancy.html


----------



## minimoocow

Gaiagirl - congrats on the job - hopefully you it will work well for you only being part time ands give you a bit of space to concentrate on becoming a mummy!

I caved in the monring and decided to test - only 9DPO so unsurprisingly BFN although I know some of the ladies on here did get their BFP at that stage.

BUT . . . my temp this morning was well down so I'm hoping and praying that it could be implantation. I've looked back through my charts and my temp at 9DPO has never dipped like this - even on the 1 month when I only had a 10 day LP! I hope its back up again tomorrow and stays up! My LP is normally 12/13 - I had one 10 and one 11 day one a few months back but seems to be averaging 12 now so hoping that's enough to sustain a pregancy if it is implantation. Other than that not much to tell except I had REALLY sore boobs this morning.

I've added my chart to my sig - please let me know what you think (honestly!)

so much for not symptom spotting this month . . .


----------



## smawfl

Chart looks very good minimoocow! Could very well be an implantation dip. 

BD timing is spot on so definitely think youre in with a chance!:dust:


----------



## minimoocow

Thanks smawfl

I only tested this morning as I wanted to get a BFP on a weekend so I have a day to get my head around it rather then get up, test in a rush on my own as DH will already have left and then rush out of the door and go to work iyswim?!

Anyways, what I'm trying to say is I prob won't test again now until the weekend so hope AF stays away - send me lots of good preg vibes!


----------



## Shh

All looking good minimoocow! Good chance of implantation dip - fingers crossed its back up tomorrow, then try and hold out a few days until testing again - or even wait until the weekend!!

Gaiagirl - great that you've got the job sorted, I hope its not too horribly busy for you, but like you, say. at least its a distraction!!

Smawfl - I can't remember what I can/can't eat and I've done it all already! I'm already wanting dippy eggs, err, isn't it a bit early for me to be missing something - its going to be a long 9 months!!

Annaliese - not out until AF shows, but if she does, onwards and upwards to a new month. I will most certainly be hanging around until all of the Decemberists get their BFPs!

Seaweed eater - how are you feeling? I'm frying off some kale this evening as I really fancy some crispy seaweed! I've asked to go to the nice chinese for our anniversary this week so I can have some, romantic huh?!

Gimgem - Hope you're having a nice weekend too!!!


----------



## minimoocow

Shh said:


> Smawfl - I can't remember what I can/can't eat and I've done it all already! I'm already wanting dippy eggs, err, isn't it a bit early for me to be missing something - its going to be a long 9 months!!

Ha ha - that would be one of the things I'd miss most too - I did once tell DH that I couldn't get pregnant as I'd miss our Sunday morning dippy eggs too much . . . although its only 40 Sunday mornings so I suppose I could just about manage it - brie on the other hand (I made sure I enjoyed LOTS at Christmas in case I couldn't have any until next Christmas - here's hoping!)


----------



## gaiagirl

What the heck are dippy eggs!?!?


----------



## Shh

gaiagirl said:


> What the heck are dippy eggs!?!?

Boiled eggs where the yolk is runny, so able to dip toast into it (Its a childhood term that I continue to use!!).

Minimoocow - At the end of my last pregnancy I got desperate and found somewhere something saying that I could eat cooked brie - if it had been heated through to a certain temperature, so DH and I had baked brie, with garlic and Maldon salt, with a baguette for dipping - it was SO good, but then I made myself feel sick by eating too much! The things that I missed the most were rare steak (I refuse to eat steak well done) and pate - which DH brought to me in the hospital after I'd had her. I had a medium-rare steak when I got home from the hospital, but of course, LO wanted feeding the second I was about to tuck in, so DH had to cut it up into little pieces so I could eat it with one hand!!


----------



## gaiagirl

Shh said:


> gaiagirl said:
> 
> 
> What the heck are dippy eggs!?!?
> 
> Boiled eggs where the yolk is runny, so able to dip toast into it (Its a childhood term that I continue to use!!).
> 
> Minimoocow - At the end of my last pregnancy I got desperate and found somewhere something saying that I could eat cooked brie - if it had been heated through to a certain temperature, so DH and I had baked brie, with garlic and Maldon salt, with a baguette for dipping - it was SO good, but then I made myself feel sick by eating too much! The things that I missed the most were rare steak (I refuse to eat steak well done) and pate - which DH brought to me in the hospital after I'd had her. I had a medium-rare steak when I got home from the hospital, but of course, LO wanted feeding the second I was about to tuck in, so DH had to cut it up into little pieces so I could eat it with one hand!!Click to expand...

Ahhhhhh ok, that makes sense! I didn't even really think about soft yolk or rare steak...I guess the risk is getting a bacterial infection? I have never in my entire life gotten sick from those things, so that seems pretty intense. But I guess in very early pregnancy it's much more risky than later on. I can't wait to actually get PG and ask my midwife about all these things...


----------



## Shh

Yup Gaiagirl - I kept saying that I've never been ill from salmonella etc (although I think wistaria can affect the baby without knowing that you're ill, but then the chances are so small...), we quizzed midwife about the steak thing as DH can use a water bath to cook it through but still keep it pink, but she said it was a no-no. Anyway, I'd justified it all in my head, but then chickened out because I thought I'd never forgive myself if I did get ill!


----------



## seaweed eater

Hmm, I wonder where I could find some baked brie? :p

I've definitely been feeling better than last week, which worries me a little. Glad that the scan is coming up relatively soon (3 more days!) and hopefully that will put my mind at ease. The symptoms are definitely still there, just not as bad, so maybe it's my body catching up to the hormone levels? Here's hoping. :shrug:

Minimoocow, your chart looks really good! Fingers crossed!! :dust:


----------



## gaiagirl

Shh said:


> Yup Gaiagirl - I kept saying that I've never been ill from salmonella etc (although I think wistaria can affect the baby without knowing that you're ill, but then the chances are so small...), we quizzed midwife about the steak thing as DH can use a water bath to cook it through but still keep it pink, but she said it was a no-no. Anyway, I'd justified it all in my head, but then chickened out because I thought I'd never forgive myself if I did get ill!

So true! I definitely agree...

I have been reading a lot about alcohol after 13 weeks though and really wondering to myself whether I will allow a glass of wine in late pregnancy with a meal. I want to, and the science says it's safe...even beneficial...so maybe! I'll just have to see how I feel at the time I guess :)


----------



## Shh

seaweed eater said:


> Hmm, I wonder where I could find some baked brie? :p

Please don't trust me to say you can eat it baked - I found it somewhere and was desperate! (But if you get desperate - Just buy a brie thats in a wooden box, take top off and put it underneath bottom, poke in some garlic, and pierce 'skin' several times, pour on some olive oil and bake until the top starts to turn brown and its piping hot in the middle - yum!)



gaiagirl said:


> Shh said:
> 
> 
> Yup Gaiagirl - I kept saying that I've never been ill from salmonella etc (although I think wistaria can affect the baby without knowing that you're ill, but then the chances are so small...), we quizzed midwife about the steak thing as DH can use a water bath to cook it through but still keep it pink, but she said it was a no-no. Anyway, I'd justified it all in my head, but then chickened out because I thought I'd never forgive myself if I did get ill!
> 
> So true! I definitely agree...
> 
> I have been reading a lot about alcohol after 13 weeks though and really wondering to myself whether I will allow a glass of wine in late pregnancy with a meal. I want to, and the science says it's safe...even beneficial...so maybe! I'll just have to see how I feel at the time I guess :)Click to expand...

I drank the odd glass throughout my last pregnancy, I went off wine at about 12 weeks, even the smell would make me gag, but could happily drink champagne! So every now and then, with a meal I'd treat myself. When I went overdue I definitely had few glasses over that two weeks!!


----------



## gimgem

No dippy eggs?!?! :cry::cry::cry: bye bye medium rare steaks :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

Trying so hard not to think about poss pregnancy and testing, but it's so very difficult! 

Ahhhh! 

:hugs:


----------



## ke29

Well I tested and got a big fat maybe!? lol. It was an extremely faint line but not half as visible as the light positive it pictures on the box so im classing it as a maybe. I'll re test first thing tomorrow.


----------



## seaweed eater

Oooohhh ke how exciting!! :happydance: My first test on 10 DPO was a "maybe" too, went back to sleep and retested 2 hours later and got a proper BFP. So hoping the same happens to you!! :happydance:


----------



## seaweed eater

Would the line be visible in a photo? Worth posting??


----------



## minimoocow

Ke29 - thats a bit exciting. Post a pic? I think if it was a pink test and the line was pink its a BFP but . . . FX'd for tomorrow.


----------



## ke29

I'll dig it out the bin but I dont think I will have good phone signal to post it.


----------



## seaweed eater

Maybe you're not a crazy POAS person like I was, but I'd keep it if I were you. I kept my very first "maybe" test (though not the negatives) and I still enjoy staring at it every once in a while and feeling amazed that both DH and I saw a line there :lol: TTC makes us do the craziest things!


----------



## smawfl

minimoocow said:


> Thanks smawfl
> 
> I only tested this morning as I wanted to get a BFP on a weekend so I have a day to get my head around it rather then get up, test in a rush on my own as DH will already have left and then rush out of the door and go to work iyswim?!
> 
> Anyways, what I'm trying to say is I prob won't test again now until the weekend so hope AF stays away - send me lots of good preg vibes!

Here you go :) 
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
Keep positive!!




Shh said:


> Smawfl - I can't remember what I can/can't eat and I've done it all already! I'm already wanting dippy eggs, err, isn't it a bit early for me to be missing something - its going to be a long 9 months!!
> 
> Seaweed eater - how are you feeling? I'm frying off some kale this evening as I really fancy some crispy seaweed! I've asked to go to the nice chinese for our anniversary this week so I can have some, romantic huh?!

Spooky, it's our anniversary next week too!! This thread has so many common themes!! Birthdays, holidays anniversaries, teachers... love it!



gaiagirl said:


> What the heck are dippy eggs!?!?

LOLOLOL This made me laugh, I love how we're all over the world! What do you call them?



seaweed eater said:


> I've definitely been feeling better than last week, which worries me a little. Glad that the scan is coming up relatively soon (3 more days!) and hopefully that will put my mind at ease. The symptoms are definitely still there, just not as bad, so maybe it's my body catching up to the hormone levels? Here's hoping. :shrug:

I know what you mean, my symptoms come and go quite a bit. I think Ive noticed I'm more nauseous when I'm hungry?



gimgem said:


> No dippy eggs?!?! :cry::cry::cry: bye bye medium rare steaks :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Trying so hard not to think about poss pregnancy and testing, but it's so very difficult!
> 
> Ahhhh!
> 
> :hugs:

2ww sucks, just keep the positive thinking up :thumbup::thumbup:



ke29 said:


> Well I tested and got a big fat maybe!? lol. It was an extremely faint line but not half as visible as the light positive it pictures on the box so im classing it as a maybe. I'll re test first thing tomorrow.

Woohoo..! We want to see a pic!! :)


----------



## smawfl

seaweed eater said:


> Maybe you're not a crazy POAS person like I was, but I'd keep it if I were you. I kept my very first "maybe" test (though not the negatives) and I still enjoy staring at it every once in a while and feeling amazed that both DH and I saw a line there :lol: TTC makes us do the craziest things!

I've done this too!!! It's almost like a "Wow I'm really pregnant" realisation looking at it every so often.

I've got both of my tests! The First Response one still shows the line as brightly as the day I tested, but the Digital Clear Blue one switched off after a couple of days. Booo. I hope the FR one will stay as it is, it's nice to keep!


----------



## ke29

I took 4 tests with DS and kept them until recently. I'll take a picture if its not got something yuck ontop of it from the bin. If not I will update you tomorrow. We both saw the line though!


----------



## smawfl

ke29 said:


> I took 4 tests with DS and kept them until recently. I'll take a picture if its not got something yuck ontop of it from the bin. If not I will update you tomorrow. We both saw the line though!

Yay sounds very promising! Tentative Congratulations! Can't wait for you to update!


----------



## ds0910

Ke- my first BFP with my first preg was VERY light, so light that my hubby said it was neg lol. but i called the help line and they told me that it was a color test so if I did in fact see a line that had color to it regardless the darkness of the line then it was a :bfp: soooooooo:happydance:

All the 2wwers- still not out for this month!:flower: Lots of preg vibes going to you!

I'm doing fairly well, but the ms is starting to whoop my [email protected]$. LOL. Talk with you ladies soon:hugs:


----------



## gaiagirl

Ke - wooooooohooo! If you both see a line, that sounds pretty darn positive to me!

Man, I hope everyone sticks around awhile longer...I have a feeling I am going to hold everyone up from moving into the pregnancy forum! Not to mention, by the time I get a BFP I don't think we will all even be in the same trimester, lol.

Smawfl - We call them lots of things depending on how the eggs are cooked. I think you guys are talking about 'soft-boiled', but also 'over-easy' eggs have soft yolks too...My mom grew up in Scotland and I can't remember what she calls soft-boiled but she calls the little strips of toast for dipping 'soldiers'. Haha.


----------



## smawfl

gaiagirl said:


> Man, I hope everyone sticks around awhile longer...I have a feeling I am going to hold everyone up from moving into the pregnancy forum! Not to mention, by the time I get a BFP I don't think we will all even be in the same trimester, lol.
> 
> Smawfl - We call them lots of things depending on how the eggs are cooked. I think you guys are talking about 'soft-boiled', but also 'over-easy' eggs have soft yolks too...My mom grew up in Scotland and I can't remember what she calls soft-boiled but she calls the little strips of toast for dipping 'soldiers'. Haha.

Don't worry, we're all sticking together!! We all still have plenty more positive vibes and lots of :dust: do give so don't worry.. :hugs::hugs:

I do occasionally post in first tri, but this thread is my favourite!

LOL we call them soldiers too! "Dippy Eggs & Soldiers!


----------



## ke29

Well I dug it out and still wasnt sure so I have done another and guess what

:bfp::bfp:

So im 3 weeks 4 days pregnant, due 10th October! Please stick little bean xxx


----------



## smawfl

ke29 said:


> well i dug it out and still wasnt sure so i have done another and guess what
> 
> :bfp::bfp:
> 
> So im 3 weeks 4 days pregnant, due 11th october! Please stick little bean xxx

congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## minimoocow

Congrats Ke29 - great news! H&H 9 months


----------



## smawfl

:bfp: Decemberists BFP's :bfp: 
Bambi1985 - Due 1st August 2012
BERDC99 - Due 12th August 2012
FeelSoBlessed - Due 2nd-4th September 2012
Pussycat - Due 9th September 2012
DS0910 - Due 9th September 2012
Seaweed Eater - Due 11th September 2012
Spiceeb - Due ???
Smawfl - Due 26th September 2012
Shh - Due 8th October 2012
Ke29 - Due 11th October 2012

:dust: Decemberists TTC :dust: 
Anneliese - Testing 29th January
Minimoocow - Testing 3rd February 
Gimgem - Testing 9th February 
Hanyoumama - Testing ??
Gaiagirl - Testing 24th February


----------



## Shh

CONGRATULATIONS ke!!! Thats awesome! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Gaiagirl - you will absolutely not hold us back, this is a super lucky thread and it will be no time at all before you get your bfp :hugs:. I had a group with my last pregnancy and I was the last, other members gave birth nearly 4 months before I did, but it didn't actually matter and I quite liked going last (until I really was the last girl standing, then I was just too impatient to meet my baby), it meant that everyone experienced everything before I did so I could ask all the questions and have them answered and advice given because they'd all 'been there, done that'.

I was going to call them soldiers, but I didn't want to add to the crazy-british image that is probably already going on in your head!! :haha:

Smawfl - which day are you? I'm the 2nd.


----------



## seaweed eater

Hooray!! Knew it would turn into a real BFP for you, ke!! :yipee: Congratulations and lots of sticky vibes to you!

And gaiagirl :hugs: I've been checking first tri but definitely still think of this as my "home thread"...when I'm short on time this is the first one I read. You guys are my original buddy group and that won't change however long it takes until we all have babies in our arms!


----------



## gaiagirl

ke29 said:


> Well I dug it out and still wasnt sure so I have done another and guess what
> 
> :bfp::bfp:
> 
> So im 3 weeks 4 days pregnant, due 10th October! Please stick little bean xxx

Yay!!!!!! Congrats! :flower:


----------



## gimgem

WOOOOOOOOO :thumbup::hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: congratulations on bfp!!!

I hope it's the rest of us soon :headspin::af::af::af::af:


----------



## smawfl

Shh said:


> Smawfl - which day are you? I'm the 2nd.

It's our anniversary on the 2nd too! :)


----------



## Shh

smawfl said:


> Shh said:
> 
> 
> Smawfl - which day are you? I'm the 2nd.
> 
> It's our anniversary on the 2nd too! :)Click to expand...

How funny! How many years? We're 4 (2008 wedding)


----------



## smawfl

Shh said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shh said:
> 
> 
> Smawfl - which day are you? I'm the 2nd.
> 
> It's our anniversary on the 2nd too! :)Click to expand...
> 
> How funny! How many years? We're 4 (2008 wedding)Click to expand...

It's our 4 years too! But its the date we got together,our wedding anniversary is Aug 2010


----------



## Shh

smawfl said:


> Shh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shh said:
> 
> 
> Smawfl - which day are you? I'm the 2nd.
> 
> It's our anniversary on the 2nd too! :)Click to expand...
> 
> How funny! How many years? We're 4 (2008 wedding)Click to expand...
> 
> It's our 4 years too! But its the date we got together,our wedding anniversary is Aug 2010Click to expand...

Hee hee - brilliant - so while we were getting married, you guys were getting together - good date!! Are you doing anything special to celebrate?


----------



## smawfl

Shh said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shh said:
> 
> 
> Smawfl - which day are you? I'm the 2nd.
> 
> It's our anniversary on the 2nd too! :)Click to expand...
> 
> How funny! How many years? We're 4 (2008 wedding)Click to expand...
> 
> It's our 4 years too! But its the date we got together,our wedding anniversary is Aug 2010Click to expand...
> 
> Hee hee - brilliant - so while we were getting married, you guys were getting together - good date!! Are you doing anything special to celebrate?Click to expand...

Great date :) think DH is taking me out for dinner!


----------



## ds0910

YAY!!! CONGRATS Ke!!!!!!


----------



## minimoocow

Well temp back up this morning woohoo! Trying not to get too excited in case yesterday's dip was just an anomoly but its hard not to run away with the symptom spotting!!!


----------



## gimgem

Fingers crossed for you minimoocow!!!! 

What's everyone got planed for the week ahead?? 

I've been working 6 days recently and I've got to say its starting to get to me. Need to sleep! And unfortunately catch up with housework :( 

X


----------



## smawfl

minimoocow said:


> Well temp back up this morning woohoo! Trying not to get too excited in case yesterday's dip was just an anomoly but its hard not to run away with the symptom spotting!!!

Brilliant news, hope it stays up!! 



gimgem said:


> Fingers crossed for you minimoocow!!!!
> 
> What's everyone got planed for the week ahead??
> 
> I've been working 6 days recently and I've got to say its starting to get to me. Need to sleep! And unfortunately catch up with housework :(
> 
> X

Hi Gimgem!

What work do you do? Take it easy!!

This week I'm out for dinner with some of the girls.. gonna be hard to keep a secret! Although a friend of mine who has been trying for a while (her second) has just found out she's pregnant. She's not one for keeping it a secret until 12 weeks so I'm sure she'll tell everyone else when we meet. Exciting as she's only a week ahead of me! Can't wait until I can tell her!

Then DH and I are off out for dinner the following night to celebrate our getting together anniversary! I think we need to make the most of these occasions as wont be quite so easy to do once baby arrives! :)

Have a lovely day everyone! x


----------



## seaweed eater

Super exciting, minimoocow! :happydance: Don't test today, if implantation was only yesterday the earliest you'd see a line is tomorrow or maybe the next day, but it looks very promising to me!! :yipee:


----------



## ke29

gimgem said:


> What's everyone got planed for the week ahead??
> 
> 
> X

Im working tomorrow, wednesday and friday. Thursday I will have to do housework I would imagine. The weekend we have no plans yet, im thinking I should really get a head start on all housework as if my last pregnancy is anything to go by then from week 6 to 20 I will be of no use to man nor beast! Need to save all my energy for LO and bean.

Still havent fully processed that im pregnant. I have to tell work early on due to my role but we have agreed to wait and tell our parents next weekend then announce it to the powers that be at 6 weeks.


----------



## gimgem

Oooooo what job do u do?

I'm a dental nurse. Emergency 24 hours. 7 days a week, 52 weeks a year :'( 

Hectic but I love it. 

:)


----------



## ke29

I am a staff nurse but I administer chemotherapy so I am not allowed to go near it when pregnant.


----------



## ds0910

All I have planned this week is work:sad1: I was off today for some reason but still no fun..just housework. Trying to find the energy SUCKS. Especially when I have been slacking and it has built up. Just did dishes and garbage but still have to do laundry, straighten and organize paperwork that has been just laid around, sweep and steam all the floors AND groom my shih-tzu.:help: Grrrrr....I wish we could go on maternity leave NOW AND get paid until time for us to go back to work. Just seems to be getting harder and harder to make myself go. I just want to stay here and get house ready for:baby: Anyway, hope you ladies have a wonderful day. Talk with yall soon!


----------



## gimgem

:) hope everyone's having good week so far. 

Dh is off out for the night tonight, which means middle room for me. As when he's had a drink, he just does not shut up!!!! Lol. Rambles on. 

I hate the tww! Wish you could know straight away!!! 

X


----------



## smawfl

gimgem said:


> :) hope everyone's having good week so far.
> 
> Dh is off out for the night tonight, which means middle room for me. As when he's had a drink, he just does not shut up!!!! Lol. Rambles on.
> 
> I hate the tww! Wish you could know straight away!!!
> 
> X

Ah Gimgem, I agree it would be so much easier if you could know straight away! I think TTC and having a baby makes us very impatient.. the weeks seem to go past so slowly!!

As for me, I think the tiredness is kicking in, last couple of days its got to around 8pm and all I've been able to do is fall asleep on the sofa! AND ever since I got my BFP I've been waking up at 5.30am every morning! Not good!

How is everyone else doing?

Minimoocow how are you feeling? Just chart stalked you, still high temp :thumbup:


----------



## smawfl

Anneliese - how are you doing?? Have you tested yet??


----------



## gimgem

:) hi ladies...today ive been experiencing some crampy twinges?? not getting hopes up.

feel like this threads going very quiet lol.

hope all ok x


----------



## smawfl

gimgem said:


> :) hi ladies...today ive been experiencing some crampy twinges?? not getting hopes up.
> 
> feel like this threads going very quiet lol.
> 
> hope all ok x

Try not to think about it, easier said than done I know!

I thought the same, I don't want it to get quieter! I love coming on here and seeing lots to read!

Maybe we need another game?!


----------



## ke29

Sorry I have been at work. All is well here, im tired but I dont know if thats psychological. Trying to catch up on all my housework and fill the freezer so that when the real fatigue kicks in I am ahead!


----------



## seaweed eater

Sorry, I know I haven't been pulling my weight! Not much has changed here, still battling fatigue and nausea and other things. I'm happy to have reached 8 weeks though. It feels like a bigger milestone than the other weeks so far because it's halfway from 4 to 12, so essentially halfway through first trimester (as it's counted in the US). Excited for my scan tomorrow, will definitely update you all after that :hugs: please send good sticky vibes!

Gimgem :hugs: really hope those twinges are a good thing, but I agree that this early on it's best for your sanity not to think about it, if you can manage that! Anyway please keep us updated. Fingers crossed for some BFP news from you soon! :dust:

I was fascinated to read yesterday about what some of you do. I'm a researcher at a university, which means fortunately my schedule is somewhat flexible. I have a meeting scheduled tomorrow with my boss, which is when, if the scan goes well, I plan to tell him I'm pregnant! Eek!


----------



## gimgem

I was thinking what my ultimate place to travel to would be and I think I'd have to say Australia. Love to take dh and fingers crossed children there! 

What about u guys? Or best holiday to date? 

Ive decided I'm going to pretend I'm not even ttc so I can forget about it as I'm getting really bad with all the what ifs and hoping etc.


----------



## Shh

Hello everyone! Sorry, I've been quiet too, busy busy! I'm symptomless now, apart from being a bit tired. Took another test this morning and the line was the same colour as the one 3 days ago, which is about the colour of the control, I'm trying not to stress about it! I think I'll do my last digi tomorrow and hope that its changed from 1-2 to 2-3 weeks.

Gimgem, fingers crossed its all good signs, but like you say, try not to think too much about it and hope the days hurry up and pass!

Seaweed - best of luck for tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you! Try to post a pic!

Holidays - it HAS to be my honeymoon at the W in the Maldives - Heaven. I was a very lucky girl!


----------



## seaweed eater

Don't worry about the lines, Shh. Of course not having had my scan yet I don't know for sure that everything is ok, but I am fairly sure that my hormone levels were high enough at least a week or two ago...and I didn't always see the line get darker from test to test. It also took me a long time (I think I was about 5w?) before it was as dark as the control, and after that it didn't seem to get much darker, which I attribute to a ceiling effect -- I think there's only so dark it can be!

A girl on another thread told me that she also didn't always see the line get darker, and she had her betas done around the same time and her levels were rising so fast they suspected twins. That made me feel a lot better.

Anyway, what I'm trying to say is...really, don't worry about it! :hugs: As long as it's positive you are in great shape!

Gimgem, good question. Australia is definitely my dream vacation place that I haven't yet been to. Not enough money right now! Maybe in a few years. Favorite travels so far include Crete, scuba diving in Thailand, and of course my honeymoon in Kauai. In fact we've just bought tickets for a babymoon in Hawaii this spring :happydance: hope everything is still going well by then and I can show off my growing bump on the beaches!


----------



## HanyouMama

Sorry I haven't posted in a while, things have been busy. My car broke down and I had to pay (so far) $1600 in repairs. And now my transmission is confirmed to be breaking down, and that is going to be another $1300.... Needless to say, that is a good chunk of our savings. And I have college payments to make and that is eating up the money too along with bills, food, etc. I sure hope February is a less expensive and better month ( a BFP would sure make it nice :haha: )

My husband and I have always wanted to go to Disneyland in California, U.S. together. We wanted to go for our honeymoon when we got married, but we couldn't afford it at the time. I also want to take him to the beach, he doesn't ever remember going as a child and I think it would be fun to go. Living in Utah, there aren't any beaches unless you count the lake :nope: ( I sure don't....)


----------



## minimoocow

I don't think its quiet as such I think we're just at work! It was busy at the weekend?

Gimgem - Fx's the twinges are good. I had lots of twinges too this cycle so am hoping its not just my imagination running wild!

Hanyomama - I live right in the middle of the UK and even then its about 1 hour 30 mins to the sea! I don't think I can imagine what it would be like to NEVER go to the coast - As a kid I didn't think I had been on holiday if the seas wasn't involved at some point!

Swamfl - yes my temps still up and no sign of AF today so I'm feeling quite positive. Spend a fair amount of today's lunchbreak just staring at my chart - it looks so nice. I'm hoping I'm not going to be disappointed.

Seaweedeater - I took your advice and didn't test yesterday but now I'm not sure whether to test today or not. If implantation was Sunday there's a fair chance test will be BFN even if I am pregnant and that would be depressing!


----------



## gimgem

Ladies, I live by the sea and beach....trust me not that brilliant lol. 

Oooo I'd love to go to Thailand as well! Dh won't, he's got this phobia of 'exotic' places....strange man. 

Fx'd for you and your twinges minimoocow!! 

Hanyoumama - that really sucks about your car!!! That's the thing with cars, soon as u get one it's money money money!!


----------



## smawfl

Shh said:


> Holidays - it HAS to be my honeymoon at the W in the Maldives - Heaven. I was a very lucky girl!

I went to the Maldives on honeymoon too!! Thats my favourite place so far too. We went to Kuredu, which Island were you at?



seaweed eater said:


> Sorry, I know I haven't been pulling my weight! Not much has changed here, still battling fatigue and nausea and other things. I'm happy to have reached 8 weeks though. It feels like a bigger milestone than the other weeks so far because it's halfway from 4 to 12, so essentially halfway through first trimester (as it's counted in the US). Excited for my scan tomorrow, will definitely update you all after that :hugs: please send good sticky vibes!

Good luck for tomorrow, can't wait to see the scan piccie!



HanyouMama said:


> Sorry I haven't posted in a while, things have been busy. My car broke down and I had to pay (so far) $1600 in repairs. And now my transmission is confirmed to be breaking down, and that is going to be another $1300.... Needless to say, that is a good chunk of our savings. And I have college payments to make and that is eating up the money too along with bills, food, etc. I sure hope February is a less expensive and better month ( a BFP would sure make it nice :haha: )
> 
> My husband and I have always wanted to go to Disneyland in California, U.S. together. We wanted to go for our honeymoon when we got married, but we couldn't afford it at the time. I also want to take him to the beach, he doesn't ever remember going as a child and I think it would be fun to go. Living in Utah, there aren't any beaches unless you count the lake :nope: ( I sure don't....)

Oh no sorry about your car! Praying for the BFP for you too!



minimoocow said:


> Swamfl - yes my temps still up and no sign of AF today so I'm feeling quite positive. Spend a fair amount of today's lunchbreak just staring at my chart - it looks so nice. I'm hoping I'm not going to be disappointed.

I was doing that too! Chart stalking my own chart! Therapeutic thought :)


----------



## HanyouMama

minimoocow said:


> Hanyomama - I live right in the middle of the UK and even then its about 1 hour 30 mins to the sea! I don't think I can imagine what it would be like to NEVER go to the coast - As a kid I didn't think I had been on holiday if the seas wasn't involved at some point!

I went to the beach a couple of times with my family when we would go to disneyland as a family, So I have some good memories there. But DH doesn't ever recall going since he was so young the last time he went anywhere with his family (parents divorced at a young age).
I would like to take him someday. I think it would be fun.



gimgem said:


> Ladies, I live by the sea and beach....trust me not that brilliant lol.
> 
> Hanyoumama - that really sucks about your car!!! That's the thing with cars, soon as u get one it's money money money!!

I know :dohh: It was a good car for a while, but just over the last couple of months, everything seems to just crap out. If we didnt own that car outright, We would just get rid of it and get a new car. But with money being tight right now, we cant afford to take on another payment on something (of course, money wouldnt be tight in the first place if it wasnt for the car....)
Hopefully after the transmission is replaced, the car will run good for a while without problems.


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

gaiagirl said:


> Man, I hope everyone sticks around awhile longer...I have a feeling I am going to hold everyone up from moving into the pregnancy forum! Not to mention, by the time I get a BFP I don't think we will all even be in the same trimester, lol.

Gaiagirl... we're not going anywhere! Wishing you lots of dust and positive pregnancy vibes all the time!



ke29 said:


> Well I dug it out and still wasnt sure so I have done another and guess what
> 
> :bfp::bfp:
> 
> So im 3 weeks 4 days pregnant, due 10th October! Please stick little bean xxx

Massive congratualtions Ke29! Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months ahead!



minimoocow said:


> Well temp back up this morning woohoo! Trying not to get too excited in case yesterday's dip was just an anomoly but its hard not to run away with the symptom spotting!!!

Positive vibes that you experienced your implantation dip minimoocow! We all have our fingers crossed!



seaweed eater said:


> Sorry, I know I haven't been pulling my weight! Not much has changed here, still battling fatigue and nausea and other things. I'm happy to have reached 8 weeks though. It feels like a bigger milestone than the other weeks so far because it's halfway from 4 to 12, so essentially halfway through first trimester (as it's counted in the US). Excited for my scan tomorrow, will definitely update you all after that :hugs: please send good sticky vibes!

Good luck with your scan seaweed eater! How exciting!!!! I know what you mean about the '8 week milestone'. Still majorly nervous me as very 'attached' and in love with my lil bean at the moment. Wish I could hear that heart beat everyday... but staying away from the doppler as I don't want to become obsessed! Wouldn't take much!



seaweed eater said:


> Don't worry about the lines, Shh. Of course not having had my scan yet I don't know for sure that everything is ok, but I am fairly sure that my hormone levels were high enough at least a week or two ago...and I didn't always see the line get darker from test to test. It also took me a long time (I think I was about 5w?) before it was as dark as the control, and after that it didn't seem to get much darker, which I attribute to a ceiling effect -- I think there's only so dark it can be!
> 
> A girl on another thread told me that she also didn't always see the line get darker, and she had her betas done around the same time and her levels were rising so fast they suspected twins. That made me feel a lot better.
> 
> Anyway, what I'm trying to say is...really, don't worry about it! :hugs: As long as it's positive you are in great shape!

I completey agree with seaweed eater! A line is a line! After my doctor sent me away because my test was 'faint' (a day before I had a scan measuring 8+3weeks) I went home and got an instant positive on a frer? Try not to worry or stress about the 'darkness' of the line too much.

AFM - still here trying to stay level headed, calm and positive all rolled into one! Ha! Still no major symptoms except tiredness... and this morning, for the first time, I thought I was going to throw up in assembly! I got all hot and needed to fan myself and lean against the wall! I was at the very back of the hall so noone noticed! Hopefully, that's a good sign though ey!

Good luck to 2WWers, testers and BFPers! Hope all is going well with all you lovely ladies :flower:


----------



## minimoocow

Argh . . . I caved in and did a test - waited 5 mins and noithing although I was convinced I saw a shadow . . . but gone back to it now and its def a line. I know I know I should have thrown it out and forgotten about it but . . . it prob an evap but just po"another"s . . . waiting for the 5 mins . . .


----------



## minimoocow

Ok time up - same again - borderline shadow at 5 mins but no colour. (as in don't know if I'm imagining it!!!)

Here's hoping its the start of my BFP . . . have to wait until tomorrow!!!


----------



## HanyouMama

minimoocow said:


> Ok time up - same again - borderline shadow at 5 mins but no colour. (as in don't know if I'm imagining it!!!)
> 
> Here's hoping its the start of my BFP . . . have to wait until tomorrow!!!

Good luck and :dust:


----------



## smawfl

Sounds promising! Can you post a pic? X


----------



## seaweed eater

Oooh minimoocow...sounds VERY promising! Can't wait to hear an update tomorrow! :happydance:

Sorry about your car HanyouMama :hugs: what a pain.

FSB I can't believe you're an olive already! :yipee: Or rather your baby is, haha. Glad to hear you've been spared the symptoms...I think once you've started getting them you can't be happy either with them or without them, because with them it's miserable but if they go away you start to worry :lol: if you do end up getting some nausea I'm sure it won't last too long. The hormone levels actually start decreasing around 10 weeks (didn't know that until the other day) so you could feel better as early as next week!

I thought people at work might suspect I was pregnant but now I no longer think so, after a conversation that happened in front of me earlier...apparently someone who used to work here and attended that conference last week has just announced her pregnancy...then ensued a conversation about at what point in a pregnancy you can tell, and how, and the fact that one guy we know apparently has a trick to do with how a woman places her feet when she stands (?), and "I wish there were a pregnant woman around we could test it on!" etc...I enjoyed it. :p Today may be my last day with no one at work knowing, since I hope to tell my boss tomorrow if all goes well with the scan.


----------



## gimgem

Seaweed eater - seriously hope everything goes well with scan today. Can't wait to hear all about it!!!!!

Minimoocow - hope morning test shows better line, it sounds so so promising!!! How many dpo are you?? 

All you lucky ladies going to the Maldives on honeymoon!!! Mind you, I can't complain had 2 weeks on lake Garda in Italy. Was the best time of my life. 

Afm - I felt really sick last night, I so hope I am not coming down with something!! Might be my cooking haha. 

X


----------



## minimoocow

Seeweedeater - goodluck with the scan. Hope it all goes well and you enjoy telling work . . . it must start to get very real when you start telling people!

Smawfl - sorry no I can't post a pic as I am still in the dark ages and would actually have to take one on a digi camera, download them onto a steam powered pc (ok so not actually steam powered but it is VERY slow) and then transfer to a memory stick to upload onto here via my work laptop!!! But I think its just an evap. I found my test from Sun and that has a similar line. If we think implantation was Sunday then no way is it a BFP. Anyway, I do THINK I am preganant but can't decide if that's just because I've convinced myself that I am!!!

I'll keep you all posted . . .


----------



## smawfl

seaweed eater said:


> I thought people at work might suspect I was pregnant but now I no longer think so, after a conversation that happened in front of me earlier...apparently someone who used to work here and attended that conference last week has just announced her pregnancy...then ensued a conversation about at what point in a pregnancy you can tell, and how, and the fact that one guy we know apparently has a trick to do with how a woman places her feet when she stands (?), and "I wish there were a pregnant woman around we could test it on!" etc...I enjoyed it. :p Today may be my last day with no one at work knowing, since I hope to tell my boss tomorrow if all goes well with the scan.

LOL that's so funny!!



gimgem said:


> All you lucky ladies going to the Maldives on honeymoon!!! Mind you, I can't complain had 2 weeks on lake Garda in Italy. Was the best time of my life.
> 
> Afm - I felt really sick last night, I so hope I am not coming down with something!! Might be my cooking haha.
> 
> X

I'm Italian (parents are from Sicily) so I've seen quite a lot of Italy but never been to Lake Garda, would love to thought!!

Hope you're feeling better!



minimoocow said:


> Smawfl - sorry no I can't post a pic as I am still in the dark ages and would actually have to take one on a digi camera, download them onto a steam powered pc (ok so not actually steam powered but it is VERY slow) and then transfer to a memory stick to upload onto here via my work laptop!!! But I think its just an evap. I found my test from Sun and that has a similar line. If we think implantation was Sunday then no way is it a BFP. Anyway, I do THINK I am preganant but can't decide if that's just because I've convinced myself that I am!!!
> 
> I'll keep you all posted . . .

Oooh how exciting!!! When will you test again?


As for me... the tiredness has REALLY kicked in - the last few nights I've fallen asleep on the sofa really early. And then I wake up ridiculously early :dohh:


----------



## seaweed eater

Minimoocow, keep thinking you are pregnant and I bet you'll see that BFP today or tomorrow. Worked for me :lol:


----------



## seaweed eater

Just kicked off ultrasound morning with my first time actually being sick! Hope it's a good sign...:lol:


----------



## HanyouMama

Good luck with your scan today seaweed :thumbup: Can't wait to hear about it!

GOOD NEWS! My dad thinks he may have figured out a way to fix the transmission without having it replaced!!! He looked at the transmission fluid and says if we change the fluid and the filter, he thinks that may fix the problem! I really hope that works! February:thumbup::happydance: is starting to look up already so far!


----------



## gaiagirl

Hi all! I feel like I am behind in replies, the new semester is taking it's toll on me. New school, a course I have never taught, and most crazy of all...very high need students. Hope the stres is not affecting my egg health. :wacko:

Seaweed - SO excited for your scan! Hope it all goes amazingly. :thumbup:

Minimoo - Good LUCK! The waiting is so painful, hey? I hope you are right and you get that BFP soon!

Hanyoumama - There are always months like that, where it just seems like it is piling up...but that already sounds better so maybe on the upswing you will get a BFP too!

I can't remember everything else I read...so I am sorry to those I am skipping in replies...

Right now my dream vacations are Italy and somewhere in the South Pacific. I have been a few places, but all in the western hemisphere so I would love to get a bit further next time! The W in the Maldives looks AMAZING! Wow, that must have been pricey! It really does look like heaven though...

AFM - CD 7 I think, I will start charting again on Saturday and hopefully O before CD20 this time, but who knows. To be honest, if I was tired and sick right now I would be completely screwed because of how demanding this month is, so a February BFP would be perfect for me. I hope so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: Thanks everybody for your well wishes. Happy to report that we saw a healthy bean this morning!! Heartbeat 175. Embryo and sac both measuring 7+6, so it sounds like doctor will probably keep my due date based on LMP. YAY!!

I'll post a photo later -- DH dropped me off at work and took the photos with him. I don't want anyone finding those on my person. But now I'm getting nervous for telling my boss in a couple hours! Eek!!


----------



## smawfl

Brilliant news seaweed! So pleased for you,can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Pusscat

Hi ladies - just popping in to say hi! Hope you are all doing well! I've not been on here too much. I think maybe because I'm feeling (usually) content and happy with everything and sometimes coming on here can just make me more worried than I would be without! I'm not referring to this thread though, you guys are all so positive. But over in first tri you have to be careful what you read if you don't want to have nightmares! :wacko:

Seaweed - so happy for you seeing the hb :happydance: You must be so relieved and comforted.

Not too much to report from me. Still waiting to hear when I can have my 12 wk scan. Nausea has improved and also not getting as tired. Boobs have grown though and are still achy. Really want my scan soon though just to check all is well!


----------



## seaweed eater

Here's the bean! I think he/she looks kind of like a spaceman, with a helmet -- know what I mean? :p

Telling my boss went great too. I'm feeling really blessed today :cloud9: I can only hope for things to continue going this well!

Time for a nap :sleep:


----------



## gimgem

:D that just looks amazing seaweed eater!!!!! I'm so do happy for you!! 

Pusscat- did u have to wait for 12 weeks rather than 8? Because of nhs? 

Afm- no news really, trying not to symptom spot. Long 14hr shft today :''(


----------



## minimoocow

Seeweed eater - lovely pic! Must be such a relief to see him/her for the first time.

I did another test and same result. No visible line in the time but there was a def thick line within 15mins (test says don't read after 10 mins). V confused. Showed DH - he says it def doesn't count as its very faint. I tried to explain faint still counts my only issue was it appeared after time!

I also tried to convince him to poas so we had a control to compare - unsurprisingly he said no!!! (And it was in the name of science!)

Anyway, if I'm not pregnant I think I am going mad as I certainly have symptoms!!!

I'm only using IC and testing in the evening so I think I'm going to get some other tests and test tomorrow am with FMU and see what I get provided AF doesn't arrive on time today - temps say she won't as still high . . . argh this is so confusing.


----------



## gimgem

Haha. Poor minimoocow! Can't say my dh would of Poas either! Even in the name of science! 
That's very weird that it was after the 10 minute cut off! Must be so frustrated! Keep testing though!! Fingers crossed x

Hopefully af will def stay away!!! 

X


----------



## Pusscat

gimgem said:


> :D that just looks amazing seaweed eater!!!!! I'm so do happy for you!!
> 
> Pusscat- did u have to wait for 12 weeks rather than 8? Because of nhs?
> 
> Afm- no news really, trying not to symptom spot. Long 14hr shft today :''(

I think it's standard to have your first scan at 12 weeks if you're just going through the nhs. The weeks are going past quickly though so it'll be here before I know it, I hope!

Seaweed - great pic. What a great day you're having - glad telling boss went well. 

Minimoocow - very strange about your test line. I've not heard of that happening before! You must have some very unusual pee! Or very unusual tests! Definitely go for a more accurate test and test in the morning. If your temps are still high it's a very good sign. Good luck for tomorrow!

I have a feeling today is going to be a sicky day. After feeling not at all pregnant yesterday, it comes as quite a relief! Have a good day everyone.


----------



## seaweed eater

Minimoocow, I'm convinced you'll get that BFP in the next few days. Is your 12-day LP from last cycle pretty typical? Either way, definitely a great sign that your temp is still high at 13 DPO. I agree with Pusscat, can you get your hands on a FRER or similarly accurate test, if that's not already what you're using? Another BnB buddy recently got a BFP on FRERs 3 days after implantation (based on IB) but didn't get one on an IC until 5 days after.

Fingers crossed for both you and gimgem!! :dust:


----------



## smawfl

Hi Ladies - how is everyone doing?



Pusscat said:


> Hi ladies - just popping in to say hi! Hope you are all doing well! I've not been on here too much. I think maybe because I'm feeling (usually) content and happy with everything and sometimes coming on here can just make me more worried than I would be without! I'm not referring to this thread though, you guys are all so positive. But over in first tri you have to be careful what you read if you don't want to have nightmares! :wacko:

I know what you mean, I deliberately try not to open any of the threads that have negative / sad themes. Hard to avoid though!!



seaweed eater said:


> Here's the bean! I think he/she looks kind of like a spaceman, with a helmet -- know what I mean? :p
> 
> Telling my boss went great too. I'm feeling really blessed today :cloud9: I can only hope for things to continue going this well!
> 
> Time for a nap :sleep:

Awww how amazing!! So pleased all is well and telling your boss went well too!



minimoocow said:


> I did another test and same result. No visible line in the time but there was a def thick line within 15mins (test says don't read after 10 mins). V confused. Showed DH - he says it def doesn't count as its very faint. I tried to explain faint still counts my only issue was it appeared after time!
> 
> I also tried to convince him to poas so we had a control to compare - unsurprisingly he said no!!! (And it was in the name of science!)
> 
> Anyway, if I'm not pregnant I think I am going mad as I certainly have symptoms!!!
> 
> I'm only using IC and testing in the evening so I think I'm going to get some other tests and test tomorrow am with FMU and see what I get provided AF doesn't arrive on time today - temps say she won't as still high . . . argh this is so confusing.

How are you feeling today Minimoocow?

Off out for our anniversary dinner in a bit! I seem to have developed a need for lots of carbs and have been very hungry lately! Baby wants food!!


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Pusscat said:


> Hi ladies - just popping in to say hi! Hope you are all doing well! I've not been on here too much. I think maybe because I'm feeling (usually) content and happy with everything and sometimes coming on here can just make me more worried than I would be without! I'm not referring to this thread though, you guys are all so positive. But over in first tri you have to be careful what you read if you don't want to have nightmares! :wacko:
> 
> Seaweed - so happy for you seeing the hb :happydance: You must be so relieved and comforted.
> 
> Not too much to report from me. Still waiting to hear when I can have my 12 wk scan. Nausea has improved and also not getting as tired. Boobs have grown though and are still achy. Really want my scan soon though just to check all is well!

Hope you're well pusscat - I completely know what you mean when you say some things you read can be a bit daunting and worrying! I hope your 12 weeks gets here quickly! I'm not having my booking appointment with my midwife until 13 weeks - I tried to get an earlier one and they said that's fine... Which means I probably won't get my 12 week scan until 15 weeks plus! It's a bit annoying to be honest as I don't want to tell work until the scan - I'm just thankful that I booked up for that early scan - I just hope lil baba is still thriving! 



seaweed eater said:


> Here's the bean! I think he/she looks kind of like a spaceman, with a helmet -- know what I mean? :p
> 
> Telling my boss went great too. I'm feeling really blessed today :cloud9: I can only hope for things to continue going this well!
> 
> Time for a nap :sleep:

Amazing! Beautiful pic seaweed eater! Hope you're okay! Do you stop from time to time and think... Wow!? I do! 



minimoocow said:


> Seeweed eater - lovely pic! Must be such a relief to see him/her for the first time.
> 
> I did another test and same result. No visible line in the time but there was a def thick line within 15mins (test says don't read after 10 mins). V confused. Showed DH - he says it def doesn't count as its very faint. I tried to explain faint still counts my only issue was it appeared after time!
> 
> I also tried to convince him to poas so we had a control to compare - unsurprisingly he said no!!! (And it was in the name of science!)
> 
> Anyway, if I'm not pregnant I think I am going mad as I certainly have symptoms!!!
> 
> I'm only using IC and testing in the evening so I think I'm going to get some other tests and test tomorrow am with FMU and see what I get provided AF doesn't arrive on time today - temps say she won't as still high . . . argh this is so confusing.

Hey minimoocow! I hope it does turn out to be a bfp! Our fingers are crossed for you! 

Hope all you ladies are doing well x


----------



## seaweed eater

FeelSoBlessed said:


> Do you stop from time to time and think... Wow!? I do!

Absolutely I do. :hugs:

What day is your scan, FSB? Do you know yet? I'm sorry you won't get to do that until so late. :hugs: That's really annoying. But it will be so amazing to look at your baby at 15 weeks. I bet by that time it will really look like a little person. :cloud9:

I just scheduled my own next doctor appointment and NT scan, Feb 28 and March 7 respectively. So that's the next thing to look forward to! I hope they do a scan at the appointment, but I'm not getting my hopes up this time, especially since there will be a scan the following week.

I had one of my first actual baby dreams last night. I've had plenty of weird pregnancy dreams but none that I can remember in which we actually met the baby. Maybe because of having seen the baby in the scan yesterday. Anyway, when I woke up from it I felt sad, and impatient to find out that everything is ok. I really am starting to get attached :cry:

On the upside, my schedule is pretty open today so I think I'm going to go shopping! :happydance: Also have to finish cleaning the apartment so hopefully it won't be too tiring.

Hope everyone is feeling well today! :hugs:


----------



## minimoocow

Still BFN! Temps still up though. Since I started charting I've never had more than a 13 day LP and I normally start spotting a day before so AF doesn't seem to be on her way but . . . this is turning into a saga - even DH asked when I could poas again!!!


----------



## smawfl

Mini your chart looks Fab, seriously hopeful for you! How do you feel?

Did you manage to get a first response test or are you using internet cheapies? Good luck hun!

As for me, I've not been getting Mega symptoms so decided to test again with my last clear blue digital this morning.. still pregnant  3+ weeks  

What's everyone got planned for the weekend? Just a chilled one for us I think,really hope it doesn't snow like its forecast to, I hate the cold!

Have a great day all! X


----------



## Shh

Hi evryone, sorry I've not been about for the last couple of days.

Minimoocow - chart is looking good, I second Smawfl and say try and get hold of a FRIR or something.

Smawfl - did you have a nice anniversary? We had a day out and cinema trip, without DD, which was bliss (I got to go on escalators and everything :haha:)

Seaweed eater, I hope you had fun shopping yesterday! Weird dreams, but of course you're going to feel more attached after the scan, its amazing!

Sorry, I've lost track of everything else I've read, I'll be back on later!


----------



## smawfl

Shh said:


> Smawfl - did you have a nice anniversary? We had a day out and cinema trip, without DD, which was bliss (I got to go on escalators and everything :haha:)

We did thanks, went our for dinner last night. I think my eyes were bigger than my belly as I'm still feeling full now! Was yummy though. Still struggling with being limited to the foods I can eat on very delicious looking menus! Might have to curb the dining out!

Glad you had a lovely day! Your escalator comment made me chuckle LOL :)


----------



## seaweed eater

Happy anniversaries to Shh and Smawfl!! :happydance:

And minimoocow, I'm sure your BFP is coming. :dust: You can count on no AF today with that temp, and the dip is textbook. What tests are you using??


----------



## seaweed eater

Also, I have a question for those with EDDs based on ovulation. My doctor asked what day I ovulated and apparently is now basing my EDD on that, but I can't see how it's right. He used a circular chart made of paper to figure it out, so I suspect it doesn't take the extra leap year day into account, but even so it seems a day late to me. The due date should be the same day of the week as ovulation, right? My LMP started on a Tuesday (and my tickers are based on that), ovulated 16 days later on a Thursday, and now my EDD is on a Saturday. At the scan I actually measured exactly consistent with the Thursday due date so I feel like that's the "real" one. Not that it really matters :wacko: just confused, and annoyed that I essentially have to wait an extra week for appointments since I can't schedule them over the weekend and have to wait at least until the Monday 6 days after my LMP-based day!

Sorry that was so long and confusing!


----------



## smawfl

seaweed eater said:


> Also, I have a question for those with EDDs based on ovulation. My doctor asked what day I ovulated and apparently is now basing my EDD on that, but I can't see how it's right. He used a circular chart made of paper to figure it out, so I suspect it doesn't take the extra leap year day into account, but even so it seems a day late to me. The due date should be the same day of the week as ovulation, right? My LMP started on a Tuesday (and my tickers are based on that), ovulated 16 days later on a Thursday, and now my EDD is on a Saturday. At the scan I actually measured exactly consistent with the Thursday due date so I feel like that's the "real" one. Not that it really matters :wacko: just confused, and annoyed that I essentially have to wait an extra week for appointments since I can't schedule them over the weekend and have to wait at least until the Monday 6 days after my LMP-based day!
> 
> Sorry that was so long and confusing!

What is your LMP date? And OV date? What EDD dates have you got?


----------



## smawfl

I think all the online calculators take into consideration the leap year extra day.


----------



## Shh

seaweed eater said:


> Also, I have a question for those with EDDs based on ovulation. My doctor asked what day I ovulated and apparently is now basing my EDD on that, but I can't see how it's right. He used a circular chart made of paper to figure it out, so I suspect it doesn't take the extra leap year day into account, but even so it seems a day late to me. The due date should be the same day of the week as ovulation, right? My LMP started on a Tuesday (and my tickers are based on that), ovulated 16 days later on a Thursday, and now my EDD is on a Saturday. At the scan I actually measured exactly consistent with the Thursday due date so I feel like that's the "real" one. Not that it really matters :wacko: just confused, and annoyed that I essentially have to wait an extra week for appointments since I can't schedule them over the weekend and have to wait at least until the Monday 6 days after my LMP-based day!
> 
> Sorry that was so long and confusing!

Hmm, I'm not sure, but personally, I wouldn't mind as long as their date was later than your date, i.e. they won't make you have an induction earlier than 'your' date iykwim. I'm fairly confident that if I'd have given DD another day I would have gone into labour myself, so this time I'm going to be much firmer about what I think my date is - going by ovulation date (which would be 14 days before that for their little wheel thing), which like you say, would put all your 'weekly' dates on the same day of the week as your ovulation day. I may be wrong though!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Thanks guys. :hugs: Shh, I'm impatient to reach all the milestones but you're right that it's better this way in terms of induction. Smawfl, my LMP was Dec 6 and ov was the 22nd. My EDD is now Sept 15. FF gave me the 13th based on my chart and that's what I'm thinking it should be...I also measured consistent with the 13th (7+6 on Wednesday). My tickers are based on the LMP date which I'm pretty sure is the 11th. :shrug:

You ladies might enjoy this: I came across it yesterday evening and just couldn't tear myself away. https://myobsaidwhat.com :shock:


----------



## smawfl

Minimoocow.. any news? :)

Seaweed.. yep I'm totally confused by those dates now!


----------



## ke29

Hope everyone is well! Any more BFPs?


----------



## seaweed eater

Minimoocow, my first thought as I signed on this morning was "wonder if she got it yet???" Well?

:lol: Smawfl, thanks for thinking about it. It should be the 13th, right? Well, it doesn't really matter!


----------



## ds0910

Hello ladies. Sorry I haven't dropped by in a few days. I have been feeling VERY reclusive and just want to hide in my house and not talk to anyone but DH. It's very frustrating. 

And maybe I am just being sensitive and hormonal, but this really hurt my feelings.....I reported off work this morning because my in-laws were in a pretty bad car accident and we were at the hospital until early this morning so I had only gotten like 3 hours of sleep(and as if just being that low on sleep weren't bad enough, my ENTIRE job description is driving......so wouldn't that be just a little dangerous for me to go in barely able to keep my eyes open?) Anyway, so I went ahead and text my boss and our ISS guy before I was supposed to go in and told them what happened and I wouldn't make it. Our ISS guy simply replied with "ok" and my manager didn't reply at all. He always gets ill when ANYONE reports out no matter the reason and that is the first time I have ever reported out! But neither one even so much as asked if my mil was ok. I am really frustrated with them right now. I just don't even know what to say to them, don't really want to say anything to them at all. It's not like I didn't have a good reason:growlmad: and my mil fractured her spine. Am I overreacting or do I have a right to be upset about this?

Anyway, minimoo- I really hope you get that BFP really soon! That has to be so frustrating! Does the line that keeps appearing have any color at all or is it more like a shadow. Can't wait to hear how you come out. It will be good I know it!:flower:

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: I'm sorry about your work situation. That sounds really frustrating. I absolutely don't think you're overreacting.


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

seaweed eater said:


> FeelSoBlessed said:
> 
> 
> Do you stop from time to time and think... Wow!? I do!
> 
> Absolutely I do. :hugs:
> 
> What day is your scan, FSB? Do you know yet? I'm sorry you won't get to do that until so late. :hugs: That's really annoying. But it will be so amazing to look at your baby at 15 weeks. I bet by that time it will really look like a little person. :cloud9:
> 
> I just scheduled my own next doctor appointment and NT scan, Feb 28 and March 7 respectively. So that's the next thing to look forward to! I hope they do a scan at the appointment, but I'm not getting my hopes up this time, especially since there will be a scan the following week.Click to expand...

Hey seaweed eater! Hope you're okay! I have my booking appointment on Wednesday then it will probably be another 2 weeks or so before my NT scan... I think if all goes well... And I'm hoping so every second of the day... I will go 'public' after this! I hope you do manage to get a scan at your appointment - fingers crossed!



smawfl said:


> As for me, I've not been getting Mega symptoms so decided to test again with my last clear blue digital this morning.. still pregnant  3+ weeks
> 
> What's everyone got planned for the weekend? Just a chilled one for us I think,really hope it doesn't snow like its forecast to, I hate the cold!
> 
> Have a great day all! X

I hope you're good smawfl! Easy on the poasing! Remember they can throw random results at you when your hormone levels get too high - causes horrible unnecessary panic like my oh so shite GP made me go through! 

I'm chilling out this weekend. Have loads of school work to do - marking! Boo! Just been watching movies and lounging around! So want to go back to Zumba but DH has expressed his concerns and reservations! I NEED to do something!
Hope you enjoyed your anniversary! x

Shh - hope you had a lovely anniversary also! x



seaweed eater said:


> Also, I have a question for those with EDDs based on ovulation. My doctor asked what day I ovulated and apparently is now basing my EDD on that, but I can't see how it's right. He used a circular chart made of paper to figure it out, so I suspect it doesn't take the extra leap year day into account, but even so it seems a day late to me. The due date should be the same day of the week as ovulation, right? My LMP started on a Tuesday (and my tickers are based on that), ovulated 16 days later on a Thursday, and now my EDD is on a Saturday. At the scan I actually measured exactly consistent with the Thursday due date so I feel like that's the "real" one. Not that it really matters :wacko: just confused, and annoyed that I essentially have to wait an extra week for appointments since I can't schedule them over the weekend and have to wait at least until the Monday 6 days after my LMP-based day!
> 
> Sorry that was so long and confusing!

Seaweed eater - try not to worry too much! When I went for my early scan, according to my lmp - I thought I was 7+6 (EDD 3rd sept based on online calculator) but had mesurement of 8+3 (EDD 29th aug). 
Then at my last GP appointment - I swapped GPs to the other doctor in the surgery, I told him my lmp... He pulled out the stupid ring date predictor thing and gave me an EDD of 22nd aug! I just nodded and thought, yeah whatever... like I'm going to believe anything you say at this surgery!
But based on the scan EDD, that would've meant I conceived on cd7? I'm just trying not to worry too much and I've gave up on expecting anything swift or with urgency in terms of appointments from my surgery! Hopefully midwife will be more constructive! I live in hope!



ds0910 said:


> Hello ladies. Sorry I haven't dropped by in a few days. I have been feeling VERY reclusive and just want to hide in my house and not talk to anyone but DH. It's very frustrating.
> 
> And maybe I am just being sensitive and hormonal, but this really hurt my feelings.....I reported off work this morning because my in-laws were in a pretty bad car accident and we were at the hospital until early this morning so I had only gotten like 3 hours of sleep(and as if just being that low on sleep weren't bad enough, my ENTIRE job description is driving......so wouldn't that be just a little dangerous for me to go in barely able to keep my eyes open?) Anyway, so I went ahead and text my boss and our ISS guy before I was supposed to go in and told them what happened and I wouldn't make it. Our ISS guy simply replied with "ok" and my manager didn't reply at all. He always gets ill when ANYONE reports out no matter the reason and that is the first time I have ever reported out! But neither one even so much as asked if my mil was ok. I am really frustrated with them right now. I just don't even know what to say to them, don't really want to say anything to them at all. It's not like I didn't have a good reason:growlmad: and my mil fractured her spine. Am I overreacting or do I have a right to be upset

Hi ds. Oh dear, that's awful. I hope you're keeping well and that your in laws make a speedy recovery. When you're a hard working colleague who hardly has time off - I think employers take it for granted that you're going to be there. You completely done the right thing to rest up. Some people are just so insensitive. Hope your weekend gets better and that you get some rest x

Mini - hope you're okay - all our fingers are crossed for you!

Lots of continued dust and positive pregnancy vibes to all TTCers and mamas in waiting! :flower:


----------



## ds0910

Thanks ladies. My manager is only 26, and due to his age and (I think) his personality he has a high tendency to be a bit of a brat sometimes. I guess I really shouldn't complain TOO much because he is usually a really cool boss for the most part except when the brat rears it's ugly head lol. I guess that's why it bothered me so much. Thanks again for the support:hugs:

As for my weekend it is going to be:laundry::dishes: and just flat out housework ALL weekend. I am starting to get pretty nesty I might be fixing to get on DHs nerves a bit:haha: He really has been so good though with the mood swings and hurt feelings and so on. Any body else starting to do the "oh no, that's just not gonna work" and "oh that's just nice enough" "that's gonna get in the way when I'm holding a baby" and so on? I feel a whole house redo comin on:blush:


----------



## seaweed eater

FSB I can't believe you're almost 10 weeks already! That's fantastic :yipee: almost a fetus!! I'm so excited that one of the active thread members is going to be into second tri soon. That's huge. Can't wait to hear how everyone takes it when you go public :happydance:


----------



## gimgem

Hi ladies!!! 

Hope u are all feeling well?! 

We are snowed in today, hopefully will melt as its my birthday tomorrow :):) 10dpo, not really had any symptoms other than achy crampy type pains on and off since 6dpo.


----------



## ke29

gimgem said:


> Hi ladies!!!
> 
> Hope u are all feeling well?!
> 
> We are snowed in today, hopefully will melt as its my birthday tomorrow :):) 10dpo, not really had any symptoms other than achy crampy type pains on and off since 6dpo.

oooh are you testing today?


----------



## minimoocow

Ok so typed this once and lost it but update from me . . . :cry::cry::cry:

Sorry not been about for a couple of days but couldn't face it. So as you know been getting some odd results - nothing in the time but then 10 mins later a faint line on ICs (managed to upload some bad pics - see what you think).

So Fri am took a predictor early response test. At 5 mins there was nothing so posted BFN and then had breakfast - had a look before I left for work and there was a faint line (AGAIN). But instructions said don't read after 30 mins and this was def in the 30mins so thought it was the start of my BFP. Thought I'd pick up a CBD to show DH so got home on Fri and checked earlier test - very obvious BFP still - see pic.

So did CBD knowing what the result would be but then it was NOT PREGNANT. Did IC - again no lines.

I was very confused so was going to test again in the morning - but temp plummented so didn't bother and AF showed up this morning :cry::cry::cry:

So I think it must have been a chemical where the HCG levels never really got off the ground sufficiently to give a reliable result. I think this as I'm never late, there's a def implantation dip on my chart and I can't have imagined all the symptoms.

What do you ladies think?
 



Attached Files:







Pic 1.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 13









Pic 2.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## smawfl

Hi All

It's snowed here too last night - nice and cosy day in for us too me think! 

*DS0910 *- I definitely don't think you're overreacting! How are your in-laws doing?

*FeelSoBlessed *- I don't think I'll POAS anymore for that reason. It's just so hard waiting for the first scan, I just want to know everything is ok!

*Gimgem *- Keeping everything crossed for you!! :dust:

*Minimoocow *- so sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I think you're right and it definitely does sound like it could have been a chemical, especially as your DPO was longer than normal and you had the temp dip :hugs::hugs:


----------



## gimgem

Oh minimoocow! *hugs* so sorry Hun. Sounds like it was a chemical. I can def see the lines in your pic.

Stay strong and stay positive! Know that's easier said than done. But we are all here for u :)

Afm- bfn at 10dpo :'( will wait and see once again


----------



## smawfl

gimgem said:


> Oh minimoocow! *hugs* so sorry Hun. Sounds like it was a chemical. I can def see the lines in your pic.
> 
> Stay strong and stay positive! Know that's easier said than done. But we are all here for u :)
> 
> Afm- bfn at 10dpo :'( will wait and see once again

:hugs: not out yet though, stay positive :thumbup:


----------



## gimgem

Indeed. Af due Wednesday. Fingers crossed!!!!!! 

Just got to keep going if not. Might start bbt.


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: :hugs: So sorry, minimoocow. Definitely sounds like a chemical. Remember, though, that one MC doesn't increase your chances of subsequent MCs. I'm really sorry this wasn't your cycle. Take care of yourself this week.

Fingers crossed for you gimgem! :dust: And either way have a wonderful birthday!!


----------



## ds0910

:hugs:I'm so sorry minimoo.:hugs:

smawfl- my MIL was the only that got hurt. I think she was doing something with the baby in the back so she hadn't put her seatbelt on yet. She is still in the hospital and in a lot of pain from what we hear. We are fixing to go up and see her in a little bit.


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

ds0910 said:


> Thanks ladies. My manager is only 26, and due to his age and (I think) his personality he has a high tendency to be a bit of a brat sometimes. I guess I really shouldn't complain TOO much because he is usually a really cool boss for the most part except when the brat rears it's ugly head lol. I guess that's why it bothered me so much. Thanks again for the support:hugs:
> 
> As for my weekend it is going to be:laundry::dishes: and just flat out housework ALL weekend. I am starting to get pretty nesty I might be fixing to get on DHs nerves a bit:haha: He really has been so good though with the mood swings and hurt feelings and so on. Any body else starting to do the "oh no, that's just not gonna work" and "oh that's just nice enough" "that's gonna get in the way when I'm holding a baby" and so on? I feel a whole house redo comin on:blush:

Glad you're feeling better about your boss - definitely sounds like a little brat! Hope your mil is feeling better too. I was looking at some wardrobes on line today - and DH likes mirrored ones... I thought to myself - are you going to polish them with kiddy fingerprints slapped all over them... Lol!!! I'm thinking well ahead!!



seaweed eater said:


> FSB I can't believe you're almost 10 weeks already! That's fantastic :yipee: almost a fetus!! I'm so excited that one of the active thread members is going to be into second tri soon. That's huge. Can't wait to hear how everyone takes it when you go public :happydance:

Seaweed eater - don't! My heart skipped a beat... Reading that it all dawned on me that the weeks are ticking by! I'm just really looking forward to seeing the lil love of my life again - beating strong! Think I'll be able to chill out a bit then!
Hope you're okay - you're not far behind at all! 



minimoocow said:


> Ok so typed this once and lost it but update from me . . . :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Sorry not been about for a couple of days but couldn't face it. So as you know been getting some odd results - nothing in the time but then 10 mins later a faint line on ICs (managed to upload some bad pics - see what you think).
> 
> So Fri am took a predictor early response test. At 5 mins there was nothing so posted BFN and then had breakfast - had a look before I left for work and there was a faint line (AGAIN). But instructions said don't read after 30 mins and this was def in the 30mins so thought it was the start of my BFP. Thought I'd pick up a CBD to show DH so got home on Fri and checked earlier test - very obvious BFP still - see pic.
> 
> So did CBD knowing what the result would be but then it was NOT PREGNANT. Did IC - again no lines.
> 
> I was very confused so was going to test again in the morning - but temp plummented so didn't bother and AF showed up this morning :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> So I think it must have been a chemical where the HCG levels never really got off the ground sufficiently to give a reliable result. I think this as I'm never late, there's a def implantation dip on my chart and I can't have imagined all the symptoms.
> 
> What do you ladies think?

So so sorry to hear that mini, hope you're okay and remaining positive. I hope this cycle is yours x



smawfl said:


> Hi All
> 
> It's snowed here too last night - nice and cosy day in for us too me think!
> 
> *DS0910 *- I definitely don't think you're overreacting! How are your in-laws doing?
> 
> *FeelSoBlessed *- I don't think I'll POAS anymore for that reason. It's just so hard waiting for the first scan, I just want to know everything is ok!
> 
> *Gimgem *- Keeping everything crossed for you!! :dust:
> 
> *Minimoocow *- so sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I think you're right and it definitely does sound like it could have been a chemical, especially as your DPO was longer than normal and you had the temp dip :hugs::hugs:

I'm sure everything will be fine smawfl. No matter what anyone says, I know it's only the proof of seeing your little bean that will put your mind at ease. Hope the time rolls on quickly for your scan x



gimgem said:


> Oh minimoocow! *hugs* so sorry Hun. Sounds like it was a chemical. I can def see the lines in your pic.
> 
> Stay strong and stay positive! Know that's easier said than done. But we are all here for u :)
> 
> Afm- bfn at 10dpo :'( will wait and see once again

Fingers are crossed for you gimgem!

Hope you've all had a good weekend! Roll on this week - school hols next week! Wooohooo!


----------



## Pusscat

Hi everyone. Sorry to hear your news minimoocow :hugs: It sounds like you've had a really tough time and you must be feeling really crappy. Make sure you really spoil yourself this week and just try to re-gain some positivity :dust: for next cycle.

DS - sorry to hear about MIL and your boss's reaction. Your reaction was completely understandable, even without pregnancy hormones! 

gimgem - hope that :bfp: shows up soon!

FeelsoBlessed - congrats on the 10 weeks :happydance: Nearly made it to 12 weeks! I'm 10 weeks today according to mw, but I'm still only counting myself as 9 weeks until I can get a more accurate date from 12 week scan.

Smawfl, seaweed and other preggers ladies - hope you are all well :flower: Those weeks are mounting up really fast for all of us :thumbup:

TTCers - fingers crossed for a fertile week ahead!

I've had a fairly boring weekend, mainly due to the snow making it not very possible to leave my village all weekend. I'm really worried about tomorrow morning as I know it's going to be icy and I really don't want to put myself in any danger. I text my headteacher about it but she replied and said most of the snow has gone where she lives so school will be open for business as usual tomorrow :nope: She didn't sound very sympathetic. I live about an hour away from where she lives though so she obviously doesn't know what it's like where I am. She said to text her if I'm having trouble tomorrow. I'll just have to see how things are in the morning.. 

Last night was a bad night as well. A cat came and attacked our cat on our bed at 3am. It was terrifying. He's done it before, but a while ago. If I could some how kill the b*stard I would!! I was shaking with anger towards it. I tried to hit it or kick it but it wouldn't come near me so I just shouted at it a lot and chased it out of the house. Couldn't get back to sleep after as I was replaying it all and also started worrying if you can loose a baby through shock. I've been ok today though so hopefully all is still ok with little bean :cry:

So in general I'm feeling pretty depressed this evening! At least there's just one week of school left until half term.


----------



## gaiagirl

Hi Ladies! Lotsa action on here, I am definitely reading and keeping up but don't always have time to post so just FYI -- I haven't disappeared! :thumbup:

Glad all the pregnancies are going so well! We have had such great luck on this thread with quick, healthy, happy conceptions. So glad for everyone and can't wait to join you in that part of the journey. :flower:

Minimoo - Sorry about the rollercoaster you have had this week. Hopefully your body took this cycle to get warmed up and this next cycle will be yours! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Gimgem - I hope AF stays away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Keep us posted, obviously!

AFM - The new semester definitely took its toll on me this week, so the weekend was really needed for cleaning and catching up on health and housework! I scrubbed and cleaned then went hiking, we had GORGEOUS sunny weather yesterday and it was just great! I cannot WAIT for spring and summer, I am sick of grey, rainy, cold weather...

Also made sure to enjoy some wine this weekend, as my expected O date is about a week or so away. Superbowl party today...even though I am NOT a football fan, LOL. Just a fun excuse to get together and enjoy a drink and some good food. We are going all out - 'Merican style, not to offend those from the US but it makes for a fun party theme! :haha: Pulled pork, beer, and all things USA. I made a healthier appie (but not too healthy) which is an alternative to hot wings, they look awesome and I think they are going to be a new fav of mine!

https://sweetpeaskitchen.com/2011/09/24/buffalo-chicken-bites/

Anywho...back to the laundry and lesson planning. Thank goodness for Bill Nye the Science Guy...he makes teaching chemistry to 14 year olds MUCH more fun!


----------



## gaiagirl

Pusscat said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry to hear your news minimoocow :hugs: It sounds like you've had a really tough time and you must be feeling really crappy. Make sure you really spoil yourself this week and just try to re-gain some positivity :dust: for next cycle.
> 
> DS - sorry to hear about MIL and your boss's reaction. Your reaction was completely understandable, even without pregnancy hormones!
> 
> gimgem - hope that :bfp: shows up soon!
> 
> FeelsoBlessed - congrats on the 10 weeks :happydance: Nearly made it to 12 weeks! I'm 10 weeks today according to mw, but I'm still only counting myself as 9 weeks until I can get a more accurate date from 12 week scan.
> 
> Smawfl, seaweed and other preggers ladies - hope you are all well :flower: Those weeks are mounting up really fast for all of us :thumbup:
> 
> TTCers - fingers crossed for a fertile week ahead!
> 
> I've had a fairly boring weekend, mainly due to the snow making it not very possible to leave my village all weekend. I'm really worried about tomorrow morning as I know it's going to be icy and I really don't want to put myself in any danger. I text my headteacher about it but she replied and said most of the snow has gone where she lives so school will be open for business as usual tomorrow :nope: She didn't sound very sympathetic. I live about an hour away from where she lives though so she obviously doesn't know what it's like where I am. She said to text her if I'm having trouble tomorrow. I'll just have to see how things are in the morning..
> 
> Last night was a bad night as well. A cat came and attacked our cat on our bed at 3am. It was terrifying. He's done it before, but a while ago. If I could some how kill the b*stard I would!! I was shaking with anger towards it. I tried to hit it or kick it but it wouldn't come near me so I just shouted at it a lot and chased it out of the house. Couldn't get back to sleep after as I was replaying it all and also started worrying if you can loose a baby through shock. I've been ok today though so hopefully all is still ok with little bean :cry:
> 
> So in general I'm feeling pretty depressed this evening! At least there's just one week of school left until half term.

Oh my...Pusscat that sounds terrifying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So this cat just came into your house?! I assume through a cat door? That is crazy...I would be very very worked up. I am sure your little bean is doing just fine, but I can imagine why it would be worrisome. Just take it easy and try not to worry (easier said than done, I know). 

Also...good luck with the weather tomorrow. I have had that EXACT situation before and I tried to get in to school only to fall on my a$$ and hit my head. My advice would be to listen to your gut. If you don't think it is safe, you have the right to not go in. Even if others are annoyed or it inconveniences people...that is not worth it! Be safe. :hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

Wow, Pusscat...terrifying! :shock: Many years ago my family had a cat door, but we got rid of it after a couple of raccoons got in one time. Do you know if the other cat belongs to someone?

Regarding work tomorrow, I totally agree with gaiagirl. Go with your gut. Safety is absolutely the most important thing. :hugs:

Wow, didn't know you were possibly a week ahead of your tickers...is that based on LMP? :happydance: Congrats, anyway, on 9 weeks!!

Anyone else have superbowl plans? None of my friends are really into football so we were just going to watch it at home...but one of our neighbors loves to host parties and I can already smell them starting the grill. I've been really sensitive to food odors, and being a vegetarian I find meat ones especially bad :sick: so I think I may have to get out of here soon.

Hope the rest of you are feeling well today! :flower:


----------



## Pusscat

Yes, we've got a cat flap (cat door) It used to be magnetic, so just our cat could come in but the mechanism broke so we've had to just set it so that any flipping cat can come in if they wish! DH often says he'll 'look at it' but never does! I think i'll just lock it tonight - our cat will just have to cross her legs until the morning! And she has a litter tray if she's really desperate! The imposter cat doesn't belong to any of the people on our close, but I think he does belong to someone as he's pretty chunky! 

I know it's not worth taking risks for work but I hate lettting people down and wouldn't want people thinking I was just being silly, getting scared of a bit of ice. DH is adamant I'm not going in if it's icy though so I know he will help with the decision tomorrow.

Yes, based on LMP I'm 10 weeks, but based on ov date I'm 9 weeks, as I didn't ov until 3 weeks after LMP.

Hope everyone enjoys their parties! Sounds like a great excuse for some nice food even if you don't like football. The superbowl doesn't really get any coverage over here in the UK.


----------



## gimgem

Thanks ladies!!!

Look at all your lovely tickers, your all getting so fair along! :D honestly so happy for you :)

But ttc's let's keep going!!! We will all get there! 

Man I love American food, has anyone seen man vs food?!?! It looks amazing and so much choice compared to over here lol

I've been baking a lot since everything happened, really takes your mind off things! 

Pusscat! I cannot imagine how u must feel, really scary situation. If that was my cat being attacked I think I would of put a shovel other the other ones head lol


----------



## smawfl

Good morning lovely Decemberists!

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend!

DS0910 - Hope your MIL recovers well!

Pussycar - sorry to hear about the cat attack! Hope you didnt get too worked up about it and managed to relax the rest of the weekend.

Gaiagirl - I'm exactly like you, we had snow at the weekend and I hate it, roll on spring and summer!! Hope you enjoyed your wine and superbowl party, those chicken bites look yummy!!

Gimgem - Loving the positivity! I'm convinced we will all get our BFP's soon! Us Decemberists are sticking together for the long haul! What have you been baking? Glad it's helping you take your mind off things :hugs:


As for me, I can't remember if I said, but I've developed a real adversion to carrots! I can't even look at them!! I think it's because in the first week I found out I was pregnant, I made sure I upped my fruit and veg intake and broght carrot sticks into work. Then I made a carrot soup and the texture wasnt quite right and ever since then I can't bear to look at them! Even typing this makes me want to throw up! :dohh:

Have a great day all!!


----------



## smawfl

Here's a small update girls. Don't think we've heard from Anneliese lately, hope she's ok!

:bfp: Decemberists BFP's :bfp: 
Bambi1985 - Due 1st August 2012
BERDC99 - Due 12th August 2012
FeelSoBlessed - Due 2nd-4th September 2012
Pussycat - Due 9th September 2012
DS0910 - Due 9th September 2012
Seaweed Eater - Due 11th September 2012
Spiceeb - Due ???
Smawfl - Due 26th September 2012
Shh - Due 8th October 2012
Ke29 - Due 11th October 2012

:dust: Decemberists TTC :dust: 
Anneliese - Testing 29th January 
Gimgem - Testing 9th February 
Hanyoumama - Testing ??
Gaiagirl - Testing 24th February 
Minimoocow - Testing ??


----------



## anneliese

Hey ladies! Hope everyone in doing well, I haven't been able to check in until today because we've been moving house and didn't get internet set up until today. Anyway, like I predicted last during the ttw, AF was on her way :(. I knew last Monday she was coming for sure because I had a migraine all day, which is normal for me before/the day of AF. Anyway I should ovulate in about a week if I'm lucky and I'm ready to take on this next cycle :thumbup:

Edit: oh and if you want to update the chart you can put me down for testing for Feb 29


----------



## smawfl

anneliese said:


> I'm ready to take on this next cycle :thumbup:

Ah hun sorry it wasn't your month :hugs: 

Loving your positivity, keep up that fighting talk :thumbup:


----------



## smawfl

:bfp: Decemberists BFP's :bfp:
Bambi1985 - Due 1st August 2012
BERDC99 - Due 12th August 2012
FeelSoBlessed - Due 2nd-4th September 2012
Pussycat - Due 9th September 2012
DS0910 - Due 9th September 2012
Seaweed Eater - Due 11th September 2012
Spiceeb - Due ???
Smawfl - Due 26th September 2012
Shh - Due 8th October 2012
Ke29 - Due 11th October 2012

:dust: Decemberists TTC :dust: 
Gimgem - Testing 9th February 
Hanyoumama - Testing ??
Gaiagirl - Testing 24th February 
Minimoocow - Testing ?? 
Anneliese - Testing 29th February


----------



## gimgem

It's my birthday yay!!!

:) baking cupcakes and decorating them :):) nom! 

Hope everyone's ok x


----------



## smawfl

gimgem said:


> It's my birthday yay!!!
> 
> :) baking cupcakes and decorating them :):) nom!
> 
> Hope everyone's ok x

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GIMGEM!!!!!

Have a great day :cake::cake::wine::wine::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Shh

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GIMGEM!!!! Enjoy those cupcakes!

To the TTC ladies, I'm sorry it hasn't been your month, I'm keeping everything crossed for you all.

Will catch up later when I have more time xx


----------



## seaweed eater

Yummm, cupcakes! Have a wonderful day, gimgem!! :happydance:

And anneliese :hugs: welcome back, hope the move went well. Sorry it was not your month but glad you are ready to take on this month! :thumbup:

Smawfl, this is going to sound weird, but I loved reading about your carrot aversion! :lol: Good to know other people have been experiencing that. I can't go anywhere near eggs or garlic, and unfortunately I'm off my prenatal vitamins too. I start gagging as soon as I pick up the container. I can take other pills, so I don't know what it is with that one. I called the nurse about it and she said it was ok as long as I keep taking folic acid separately. Sorry baby :baby:

I'm so tired this morning :sleep: barely got any sleep because I felt so nauseated all night. Unfortunately this morning I have one of the two non-negotiable things at work every week where I really have to be there. I'm still thinking of calling in sick, or at least giving myself the option of leaving in the middle if I feel too crummy...we'll see. Hope those of you dealing with bad weather are ok today :hugs:


----------



## smawfl

seaweed eater said:


> Smawfl, this is going to sound weird, but I loved reading about your carrot aversion! :lol: Good to know other people have been experiencing that. I can't go anywhere near eggs or garlic, and unfortunately I'm off my prenatal vitamins too. I start gagging as soon as I pick up the container. I can take other pills, so I don't know what it is with that one. I called the nurse about it and she said it was ok as long as I keep taking folic acid separately. Sorry baby :baby:

Noooo I can't even look at the word carrot! I don't know how I'd cope with an aversion to eggs of garlic!!

I also think I've been experiencing the "metalic taste" in mouth thing.. weird I tell you!


----------



## Pusscat

My only aversion is to ginger tea! I tried to have some one morning when I was feeling sick but just the smell of it made me feel much worse! And it's supposed to cure morning sickness :wacko: It's also put me off other types of unusual tea, like green tea and chamomile. I can have normal tea though so that's ok!

Seaweed - sorry to hear you're feeling sick at night - that must be awful. My nausea has thankfully mostly gone.

Happy Birthday to Gimgem :cake: Hope your cakes have turned out well!

Anneliese - hope house move went well. Sorry to hear :witch: showed up. You sound positive for next cycle though :thumbup:

I made it to work ok today. Worst bit was getting the car out of the garage, through all the snow that hadn't been cleared. We had a good day, playing out in the snow with the children. So it was worth going in the end!

But the best thing about today is that I've had my letter through confirming my first scan - it's next week on Thursday :happydance::happydance::happydance: Which is really the best timing as it's half term. Yay!!


----------



## gaiagirl

gimgem said:


> It's my birthday yay!!!
> 
> :) baking cupcakes and decorating them :):) nom!
> 
> Hope everyone's ok x


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:cake::cake::cake::cake::cake:


----------



## Ella

Hello ladies :flower:

So sorry I haven't been around lately, been finding it really hard, having a bit of a shitty time at work and was feeling really depressed so OH & I had a break for a month but I'm feeling loads better now and we're back to trying! Not too sure where I am in my cycle so just going with the flow this month, FX'd for a :bfp: like most of you lovely ladies! If not I'll be able to track my cycle a bit better next month!


----------



## smawfl

Ella said:


> Hello ladies :flower:
> 
> So sorry I haven't been around lately, been finding it really hard, having a bit of a shitty time at work and was feeling really depressed so OH & I had a break for a month but I'm feeling loads better now and we're back to trying! Not too sure where I am in my cycle so just going with the flow this month, FX'd for a :bfp: like most of you lovely ladies! If not I'll be able to track my cycle a bit better next month!

Hi Ella, good to see you here again!
Glad you're feeling better :hugs::hugs:

Do you have any idea when you would be testing and I'll add you to the list?


----------



## Ella

Thankyou :hugs:

No, not sure yet, really not sure whereabouts I am in my cycle so will probably wait a couple of weeks to see if the witch shows and if not I'll test :)


----------



## gimgem

Think witch is on her way :'(


----------



## smawfl

gimgem said:


> Think witch is on her way :'(

Oh sorry GimGem, what symptoms have you got? :hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

I hope not, gimgem! :hugs: Did you have a good birthday?

And, hi Ella! :wave: I came to the thread late so it's nice to meet you! I hope this is your month for that BFP!


----------



## gaiagirl

Ella said:


> Hello ladies :flower:
> 
> So sorry I haven't been around lately, been finding it really hard, having a bit of a shitty time at work and was feeling really depressed so OH & I had a break for a month but I'm feeling loads better now and we're back to trying! Not too sure where I am in my cycle so just going with the flow this month, FX'd for a :bfp: like most of you lovely ladies! If not I'll be able to track my cycle a bit better next month!

Welcome back!!! Glad you found us again :) Hope AF doesn't show up at all for you!

Gimgem - sorry to hear that, but...you never know!


----------



## Ella

Thanks seaweed, I'd forgotten how lovely all the ladies on this thread are! Just trying to read back through and catch up... So many :bfp:s! So happy for you all :wohoo:

Thanks gaiagirl, I hope the witch stays away too, hope Feb is the month for both of us! :dust:

Happy birthday for yesterday gimgem! Hope the witch hasn't got you! :flower:


----------



## spiceeb

Spiceeb - Due ???

sorry just to update the list. my bubble is due 26th august x x x


----------



## smawfl

:bfp: Decemberists BFP's :bfp:
Bambi1985 - Due 1st August 2012
BERDC99 - Due 12th August 2012
Spiceeb - Due 26th August 2012
FeelSoBlessed - Due 2nd-4th September 2012
Pussycat - Due 9th September 2012
DS0910 - Due 9th September 2012
Seaweed Eater - Due 11th September 2012
Smawfl - Due 26th September 2012
Shh - Due 8th October 2012
Ke29 - Due 11th October 2012

:dust: Decemberists TTC :dust:
Gimgem - Testing 9th February 
Hanyoumama - Testing ??
Gaiagirl - Testing 24th February 
Minimoocow - Testing ?? 
Anneliese - Testing 29th February
Ella - Testing ??


----------



## smawfl

Ella said:


> Thanks seaweed, I'd forgotten how lovely all the ladies on this thread are!

We try our best ;)


----------



## gimgem

Bfpers: what did u do in your positive cycle?? What vitamins did u take? What days did u dtd and how often?

Just to help us ttcs :( 

Af due tomoz, having dif cramps quite painful and bloated so she's on her way.

To be fair it was our first cycle as in December I got our days mixed up and I ov'd later than expected! 

Hope ur all ok x


----------



## ke29

gimgem said:


> Bfpers: what did u do in your positive cycle?? What vitamins did u take? What days did u dtd and how often?
> 
> Just to help us ttcs :(
> 
> Af due tomoz, having dif cramps quite painful and bloated so she's on her way.
> 
> To be fair it was our first cycle as in December I got our days mixed up and I ov'd later than expected!
> 
> Hope ur all ok x

I got a positive OPK on cd 14 and cd 15. We BD once a day in the evening on CD 9, 11, 15 and 16. I had ov pain on CD 16. I started taking Folic acid as we started trying in November, I have since swapped to a pregnancy multi vitamin.


----------



## smawfl

gimgem said:


> Bfpers: what did u do in your positive cycle?? What vitamins did u take? What days did u dtd and how often?
> 
> Just to help us ttcs :(
> 
> Af due tomoz, having dif cramps quite painful and bloated so she's on her way.
> 
> To be fair it was our first cycle as in December I got our days mixed up and I ov'd later than expected!
> 
> Hope ur all ok x

Hi Hun :hugs:

I had been temping for a while so I got to know my cycle pretty well, mainly using temps and CM as a guide to OV.

I had also started to take Evening Primrose Oil mainly to help with PMS but then I also read it helps with CM so I took that from CD 1 up until OV.

I started using OPK's CD9, probably a little too early - I used IC's which were rubbish and never gave me a decent positive, and I also used the Clear Blue digital ones which give you a smiley face. I think my surge was quite small as I got the smiley face on the day I OV'd according to FF.


In terms of BD-ing, we BD everyday from CD12 up to the day after OV (CD 15). That was very difficult, we were exhausted and both said we couldn't keep that up every month! 

Before TTC I also read Taking Charge of Your Fertility which recommended the BD every night tactic if your OH has a normal sperm count. I think this worked for us :thumbup:

Hope that helps :dust:


----------



## smawfl

ke29 said:


> I started taking Folic acid as we started trying in November, I have since swapped to a pregnancy multi vitamin.

Which one are you taking Ke? I bought Pregnacare but the size of them scares me.. they are MASSIVE!


----------



## ke29

Sanatogen mother to be. They are huge but they are what I took with DS and they are on offer in Asda 3 bottles of 30 tablets for £10. Basically buy 2 get 1 free as they are nearly £5 each.


----------



## Shh

We dtd the day before ovulation and two days before that (as well as a few times before that, but I think those are the two that count!), I didn't get ewcm until a day and a half before ovulation. I used CB digital OPKs and had my surge the day before ovulation, confirmed by temps and ff. I took Sanatogen Mother-to-be, and am still taking it now. Pregnacare made me really nauseous last pregnancy.

A close friend had a miscarriage this week, I feel terrible for her, she had some bleeding at about 6/7 weeks and had been for two scans, which showed hb but it was measuring two weeks smaller, but the day before her next scan at 10 weeks she miscarried. I haven't told her that I'm pregnant yet, so I'm going to feel absolutely horrible when I do tell her. Its absolutely terrified me too, I had nightmares that I miscarried last night, roll on the early scan, I think I'm going to book it for when I'm 7+3 or further, that was the date I had one with DD.


----------



## smawfl

Oh how awful for your friend, Shh.

It's the one thing I'm terrified of. I think part of me still doesn't think it's real and I don't want to get too attached if anything happens. I'm thinking positive though, I'm healthy, eating right, never smoked, not a big drinker etc.. Praying everything is ok, it's just a long hard wait until the 12 week scan.


----------



## seaweed eater

I'm so sorry about your friend, Shh. :hugs: That's terrifying. I think smawfl's approach is the best one...even my worrywart mother said "There's little you can do either way so it's best not to torment yourself by thinking about it." Easier said than done, of course. Especially when someone you know is going through it. <3

Gimgem, here's what we did:
I took prenatal vitamins and these horrible fertility supplements called Michael's Reproductive Factors. Stopped taking the latter a few days after ov I think.
Drank about 12oz grapefruit juice every morning until ov. Mostly because I like grapefruit juice. Didn't notice a difference in CM (in fact I had no EWCM at all that cycle -- not unusual for me but I do sometimes have some).
Used preseed, externally starting about 4 days before ov and then with an applicator 2 and 1 days before and on ov day.
I'd been charting and noticing CM for several months so I knew what to expect with that and had a good sense of my usual timing.
Used OPKs (for the first time) starting 5 days before ov. It was an IC brand. Got three days of positives, the second of which I think was ov day.
BD 8, 7, 6, 4, 3, 2, 1 days before ov, the day of, and the day after (when I was pretty sure I had ovulated but still got a positive OPK). 6 days before was the first day I noticed a lot of wet CM; before that it was just for fun. :) We were traveling on the day of ov so it wasn't really every 24 hours, but once every calendar day.

Whew! I think that's all the stuff we did that month. Like others, I'd read that BD every day was good assuming normal sperm counts, and since we didn't have any reason to think DH was low we figured we'd go for every day.

It was exhausting at the time but now I miss it :(


----------



## smawfl

seaweed eater said:


> It was exhausting at the time but now I miss it :(

LOL me too - but I'm too exhausted all the time! :dohh:


----------



## HanyouMama

Feeling pretty good about this month *crossing my fingers* :thumbup:Trying not to get my hopes up too much, but I can't help but have a good feeling about February!


----------



## seaweed eater

HanyouMama said:


> Feeling pretty good about this month *crossing my fingers* :thumbup:Trying not to get my hopes up too much, but I can't help but have a good feeling about February!

Awesome! Fingers crossed for you!! :dust:


----------



## smawfl

HanyouMama said:


> Feeling pretty good about this month *crossing my fingers* :thumbup:Trying not to get my hopes up too much, but I can't help but have a good feeling about February!

Yay loving the positive vibes :dust: sending lots of positivity!! :thumbup:


----------



## gimgem

Stupid witch has arrived with a bang and lots of pain!

Thanks for all your comments ladies! Hopefully this month will be ours! Next test date will be the 10th march :'( 

Haha think I'm trying for a Christmas baby. 

Oooo what happened in obem? Fb stream is full of things!!! 

Take care x


----------



## HanyouMama

Thanks Ladies :)
I should be Ovulating today or tomorrow :) Not sure about my test date yet, but I will let you know as soon as I do.


----------



## seaweed eater

Aww I'm sorry gimgem. :hugs: My friend just gave birth around Christmas. Winter is a great time to be in your third trimester!


----------



## HanyouMama

I should be testing between February 18th-20th. That is when I think AF will be due. My last cycle was only 30 days, so I am estimating it to be between 30-32 days this time.


----------



## gaiagirl

OK no time to comment on everything, sorry! I just have to vent...entering my window (probably O Sun-Tues) and I have no desire to BD! I mean, obviously I want to but I am tired and busy and lazy and not into it :( Isn't sex drive supposed to increase at this time of the month?!


----------



## seaweed eater

Ugh, that's annoying, gaiagirl. Of course I can sympathize...if I somehow had the sex drive I currently have during TTC time, I don't know how I would deal! Every other day should be plenty, though, especially with EWCM. Hope you find a way to enjoy it!


----------



## smawfl

gimgem said:


> Stupid witch has arrived with a bang and lots of pain!
> 
> Thanks for all your comments ladies! Hopefully this month will be ours! Next test date will be the 10th march :'(
> 
> Haha think I'm trying for a Christmas baby.
> 
> Oooo what happened in obem? Fb stream is full of things!!!
> 
> Take care x

Ah hun so sorry :hugs: LOL a Christmas baby will be so cute! 

I saw OBEM and wish I didn't - was quite distressing!! There was one lady, think she was about 37 and her 2nd child.. and the baby got stuck coming out! Poor thing, not sure if she dislocated her shoulder or arm but was then taken to intensive care straight away as she was so distressed by the traumatic birth. Luckily she was ok! :happydance:



HanyouMama said:


> I should be testing between February 18th-20th. That is when I think AF will be due. My last cycle was only 30 days, so I am estimating it to be between 30-32 days this time.

Oooh exciting, testing on my birthday! There's a good vibe for you :thumbup: LOL



gaiagirl said:


> OK no time to comment on everything, sorry! I just have to vent...entering my window (probably O Sun-Tues) and I have no desire to BD! I mean, obviously I want to but I am tired and busy and lazy and not into it :( Isn't sex drive supposed to increase at this time of the month?!

Oh deary, try and make sure you get plenty of sleep in the next couple of days. And get to bed earlier than normal during OV time. Hoping it picks up for you!!


----------



## gimgem

Been told that staying positive will make it happen lol so that's what I'm going to do. Instead of saying if we have a baby I'm saying when now :):) it is all a matter of time now. 

I will have a baby :) (see positive vibes) haha.

Hope all ladies are ok, ttcs hope all well? And bfps hope u and lil beans r good :D 

X


----------



## smawfl

I agree GimGem, try not to get stressed about it and keep enjoying the BD-ing ;) I have a friend who is always very stressy, she's a born worrier and I dont think that helps now she's TTC as it's taking them a while. 

I'm good thanks, looking forward to the weekend although I've got to meals out for which I've got to pretend I'm not pregnant! Eeek! One is a meal for my birthday so I'm going to have to use the "I can't drink I'm on antibiotics" line!

Hope you all have a lovely weekend!! xx


----------



## HanyouMama

:growlmad:Warning, This is a rant :growlmad:

So unless by some miracle my DH's :spermy: survived a couple a days until ovulation, I am pretty sure I'm out. AGAIN! AGAIN, he did it AGAIN! :growlmad: Every time he knows when I am close to O, he "isn't into it" I think its mostly because he wants me to (sorry, TMI) Give him a BJ, but I keep telling him we can't do that right now. He has stopped mid BD on me 2 days in a row (on my O day nun the less) because he "wasnt into it". I am SOOOOOO sick and tired of trying so hard to give him the child that he so dearly wants when he can't even "get into it" for that couple of days that we need to BD! I have tried not telling him, but he said he wants to know. So if I dont end up falling pregnant this cycle, Im not going to tell him anything. 
I am just so tired of being the one that is doing all the foot work and the research, not to mention risking a UTI holding my urine for so long to take that damn OPK that my bladder hurts all the time! (4 hours.... thats ridiculous, especially with how much water you are supposed to be drinking).
I am not going to get my hopes up again about this cycle. Of course I will have my fingers crossed, but I am honestly not expecting it to happen.

Oh, and to rub the lemon deeper into my wanting to be pregnant wound, one of my friends I have known for many, many years that just got married in October announced that she is pregnant...... I have been with my husband for a long time (look at ticker) and married for WAY more than 5 months! I am just so tired of everyone asking me if I have children yet or when I will be having them... I want a child so badly, but I can't do it on my own!

Sorry about that, I just had to let it out and I cant talk to my husband or he gets all sad on me. Im not trying to blame him because I know he is tired from work and he didnt have a high sex drive in the first place, but I just wish he would try a little harder. If he would eat better and stop drinking so much soda, I think he would feel alot better.

End Rant.


----------



## gaiagirl

HanyouMama said:


> :growlmad:Warning, This is a rant :growlmad:
> 
> So unless by some miracle my DH's :spermy: survived a couple a days until ovulation, I am pretty sure I'm out. AGAIN! AGAIN, he did it AGAIN! :growlmad: Every time he knows when I am close to O, he "isn't into it" I think its mostly because he wants me to (sorry, TMI) Give him a BJ, but I keep telling him we can't do that right now. He has stopped mid BD on me 2 days in a row (on my O day nun the less) because he "wasnt into it". I am SOOOOOO sick and tired of trying so hard to give him the child that he so dearly wants when he can't even "get into it" for that couple of days that we need to BD! I have tried not telling him, but he said he wants to know. So if I dont end up falling pregnant this cycle, Im not going to tell him anything.
> I am just so tired of being the one that is doing all the foot work and the research, not to mention risking a UTI holding my urine for so long to take that damn OPK that my bladder hurts all the time! (4 hours.... thats ridiculous, especially with how much water you are supposed to be drinking).
> I am not going to get my hopes up again about this cycle. Of course I will have my fingers crossed, but I am honestly not expecting it to happen.
> 
> Oh, and to rub the lemon deeper into my wanting to be pregnant wound, one of my friends I have known for many, many years that just got married in October announced that she is pregnant...... I have been with my husband for a long time (look at ticker) and married for WAY more than 5 months! I am just so tired of everyone asking me if I have children yet or when I will be having them... I want a child so badly, but I can't do it on my own!
> 
> Sorry about that, I just had to let it out and I cant talk to my husband or he gets all sad on me. Im not trying to blame him because I know he is tired from work and he didnt have a high sex drive in the first place, but I just wish he would try a little harder. If he would eat better and stop drinking so much soda, I think he would feel alot better.
> 
> End Rant.

:hugs: Awww I hear ya, I have to say that TTC sex isn't really for me either! I definitely can't wait to just resuming the normal status quo!

Regarding the BJ, I can't imagine a tiny bit of saliva is going to be that big of a deal. Most people TTC don't even KNOW that it matters...and have no problem. If it makes the difference of actually BDing then I would go for it! Especially if you have some PreSeed or something to use after? 

Anyways, hopefully you get another chance but it not...hope it was enough! Good luck entering the 2ww!!! 

AFM - still no positive OPK but managed to BD last night and will just keep up the every two day pattern until the positive. I think it'll be Sat-Mon that I get it, at least I hope!


----------



## gimgem

Hi ladies!!!

That's a really crappy situation to be in. But I agree with gaiagirl, if the BJ helps you get important bding in then go for it. I mean most couples do that and the other way round and they get BFPs all the time. 

Good luck with your pos opk gaiagirl :) 

Afm, working all weekend but have a couple days off next week to go up to the in laws :) dh's bday on Monday also. 

X


----------



## HanyouMama

I have been doing the BJ, but he wants to finish that way.... :dohh: That's just counter productive lol


----------



## gimgem

Ah then that's a diff scenario lol. I don't know what to suggest Hun. Other than talking to him which seems like a no no. X


----------



## anneliese

HanyouMama said:


> I have been doing the BJ, but he wants to finish that way.... :dohh: That's just counter productive lol

If he wants a baby so bad then why is he spoiling his chances, I really don't get it? Does he just cause problems when he knows it's "time" and you're about to ovulate? If that's the case, maybe you can trick him? Tell him you're ovulating when you're really not so that when you really are ovulating he will be more likely to have sex? Anyway that would totally suck and I'd be so pissed off to be honest. Not only that, I'd be kind of insulted that he stopped half way through like that :shrug:

As for me, I'm approaching O from the 14th-16th, but I haven't really been in the mood lately. We've only dtd probably twice in the past two weeks, which is really low for us. Usually it's like 4-5/week, but this baby stuff has just made me in bit of a crappy mood and I get pessimistic sometimes and think I won't get pregnant this cycle either so I don't want to do anything, not even for "fun" because it just reminds me I haven't got pregnant yet. I also have this weird cut/lesion "down there" that's been coming and going for about six months and that makes it not only painful to have sex sometimes, but it also worries/distracts me because I don't know what it is yet. I know it's not any kind of STD because that's basically impossible and they already tested me for it anyway just in case, but I'm kind of a hypochondriac so I freak out over things like this and it just puts a damper on things too. :dohh:


----------



## HanyouMama

anneliese said:


> HanyouMama said:
> 
> 
> I have been doing the BJ, but he wants to finish that way.... :dohh: That's just counter productive lol
> 
> If he wants a baby so bad then why is he spoiling his chances, I really don't get it? Does he just cause problems when he knows it's "time" and you're about to ovulate? If that's the case, maybe you can trick him? Tell him you're ovulating when you're really not so that when you really are ovulating he will be more likely to have sex? Anyway that would totally suck and I'd be so pissed off to be honest. Not only that, I'd be kind of insulted that he stopped half way through like that :shrug:Click to expand...

I have no idea why he keeps doing that. He is always telling me he wants a baby so badly, so I wish he would try harder. And believe me, I was insulted :growlmad: Its just rude to do that.


----------



## anneliese

HanyouMama said:


> I have no idea why he keeps doing that. He is always telling me he wants a baby so badly, so I wish he would try harder. And believe me, I was insulted :growlmad: Its just rude to do that.

What does he say when you try talking to him about it?


----------



## gimgem

Is it just the pressure of baby making do u think? Or something else?


----------



## HanyouMama

anneliese said:


> HanyouMama said:
> 
> 
> I have no idea why he keeps doing that. He is always telling me he wants a baby so badly, so I wish he would try harder. And believe me, I was insulted :growlmad: Its just rude to do that.
> 
> What does he say when you try talking to him about it?Click to expand...




gimgem said:


> Is it just the pressure of baby making do u think? Or something else?

He says it is just stress from work and that the baby making doesnt put him off it. I am going to try and talk to him a bit more about it and see. 
Im not thinking it happend this month, but who knows. We'll see.


----------



## gimgem

Fingers crossed Hun!! 

War on the :witch::grr::gun:

What's everyone been up to???

Hubby's bday tomoz :happydance: driving up north for his family party :) :cake::drunk: least I can have a couple of drinks :)


----------



## anneliese

^My husbands birthday is soon too, on Thursday though. I make fun of him for getting so old (he's gonna be 35 and I'm only 26 :haha:). I don't think we're doing much for his birthday, but his family will probably come over and well, they're loud and Greek so I hope we're not too tired to do anything by the time they leave because I'm pretty sure I will ovulate Wednesday or Thursday


----------



## anneliese

I also have a question for you ladies who temp. Is it normal for the thermometer to read different temperatures within a period of a few minutes? I wonder if my thermometer is just not functioning properly or if I'm just doing something wrong, but I tested it out again a bit ago and got 97.28 and then tested again about 1-2 minutes later and got 97.41 (the bbt one is in Fahrenheit unfortunately). Is this normal? I put it in the same spot in my mouth, didn't move while it was getting my temp.. I don't know, but it doesn't seem normal to me. I just assumed the thermometer was malfunctioning which is why I never started temping, but I'd really like to start now


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: HanyouMama, I'm sorry about your situation with your husband. That sounds really tricky. It's so hard when you feel like you can't talk openly about things. I hope he opens up to you, and hopefully figures it out, soon. AND that this is also your BFP month and it won't matter anymore anyway!

I'm doing ok. Physically, I've been feeling a bit better the past couple of days. However, I'm feeling a bit hurt and disappointed by something my mom said to me when I saw her last night, suggesting that I might have a higher probability of MC this week (for no good reason as far as I can tell -- I mean, there was more to it but I won't go into it). It has put me back into anxiety mode and I hate that, because being anxious really doesn't help anything, but it's hard not to think these thoughts (how can moms have this effect on us??). It also played out in my dreams all last night -- I think I had at least five of them and in each one I either miscarried or gave birth to a healthy baby. I'm also just hurt that she said what she did after having been really supportive and sane throughout the pregnancy so far. I have some work to do today but instead I've been trying to relax and keep my mind off the stress.

Hope all of you are feeling good today. :hugs: Smawfl, how have the birthday festivities been going?


----------



## HanyouMama

So, today Im mildly concerned/ curious. My husband and I finally were able to have sex earlier this morning after about 3-4 days of nothing. Everything was wonderful, I am on CD24 now and I think I ovulated about CD19-CD20. This morning when I wiped, there was pink on the toilet paper, about 5 minutes ago when I went to the restroom, there was more pink and a little bit of red and now i am having small mild cramping.
Im not expecting AF until about CD30-32 or so and I NEVER spot. Do you think this could be implantation?


----------



## seaweed eater

It definitely sounds like it could be! 5 DPO would be a bit early though, is it possible that you ovulated earlier? Fingers crossed!!


----------



## HanyouMama

seaweed eater said:


> It definitely sounds like it could be! 5 DPO would be a bit early though, is it possible that you ovulated earlier? Fingers crossed!!

I possibly could have. I don't quite fully trust those IC tests. I guess we'll have to wait and see :)


----------



## gaiagirl

Hope it was IB for you! Guess you have to just wait and find out :) So hard!!!

I got a + OPK today so I think probably O tomorrow or Feb 14th. We will probably BD tonight and tomorrow...but possible just tomorrow since we did last night too...

Anyways, REALLY hoping this is our cycle! FX to all my Decemberists TTC this cycle too...


----------



## HanyouMama

gaiagirl said:


> Hope it was IB for you! Guess you have to just wait and find out :) So hard!!!
> 
> I got a + OPK today so I think probably O tomorrow or Feb 14th. We will probably BD tonight and tomorrow...but possible just tomorrow since we did last night too...
> 
> Anyways, REALLY hoping this is our cycle! FX to all my Decemberists TTC this cycle too...

:dust:


----------



## smawfl

Morning All

Wowee got lots to catch up on! Hope you all had lovely weekends? I'm sooo tired, I need another weekend to catch up!!

*HanyouMama *- sorry to hear about the issues you are having with DH. Did you talk to him about it in the end?
Definitely sounds like the spotting could be implantation :thumbup: :dust:

*GimGem *- happy bday to your DH, hope you enjoy your time off!!

*Anneliese *- Have you been to see thew Dr about your cut? Hope it heals soon as I can imaging BD would be quite painful
In regards to your temping question, you should always take the first temperature when you wake. I used to do that, test temp a few times in a row and they would be different. As long as you go with the first waking temp you should be fine.

*Seaweed eater* - Why would your mum think you have a higher chance of MC?! Try not to worry hun :hugs:
Birthday meal went well thanks, ordered steak and had to have it well done which wasn't my norm, but still tasted good LOL

*Gaiagirl *- Great news about your +OPK!! Have fun BD ;) :dust:

As for me, I had my first bouts of actually feeling sick at the weekend, gagging like I was about to be sick, but not actually being sick. Wasn't nice! I just need to keep eating and I feel ok!

Also have been having some twitches on my side, I'm paranoid about ectopic pregnancy but have been reading up and think the pain is supposed to be lower down than when I feel it. And also it's supposed to be servere and you suposedly feel pain in your shoulder too. How random. I've not had that either. I think it's just worrying over every twinge and pain. Pregnancy is so worrying!!


----------



## Pusscat

Hi guys. Lots going on here as usual! 

Hanyoumama - fingers crossed it's implatation bleeding :thumbup: Sorry to hear DH is being awkward. Hope things sort themselves out for you.

Anneliese - my temp used to change if I took 2 temps very close together. So as smawfl said, just go with the first waking temp.

All Decemberist TTCers - :dust: for this month. Hope it's everyone's month this time :hugs:

Smawfl - sorry to hear about the sickness and the twinges. I get those too, on my side. The one thing that puts my mind at ease is that they change sides, so hopefully that rules out an ectopic. And they're not very strong pains. So let's try not to worry ourselves. But yes, pregnancy is very worrying! Have you got a scan booked? I think that's the only thing that will put my mind at ease. Mine's on Thursday so not long to wait now.

Seaweed - glad you're feeling a bit better physically, but sorry your mum has upset you. I'm sure her intentions were good and she didn't want to worry you, but it does seem a bit insensitive. And I'm not surprised it's come out in your dreams. I have had some very strange and vivid dreams. Hope you managed to relax and take your mind of your worries.

It's half term for me this week. The big event this week is my scan on thursday. Trying not to wish the week away, but hard not to! I've been feeling a lot better the past couple of weeks which is good, but also a little concerning. So I'm looking forward to the reassurance of the scan. Hopefully my improving symptoms is due to getting further towards 2nd tri (YAY!)


----------



## anneliese

thanks smawfl and puss, I think that's what I'll do. And good luck gaia, that would be so cool if you conceived on valentine's day (even though I think it's kind of a ridiculous holiday :haha:)


----------



## HanyouMama

smawfl said:


> *HanyouMama *- sorry to hear about the issues you are having with DH. Did you talk to him about it in the end?
> Definitely sounds like the spotting could be implantation :thumbup: :dust:

Yes, we talked it all out and he said he would try to eat better and try harder if this doesnt end up being the month. Im curious, but still cautious to get my hopes up again. I just never spot, so that was odd.


Pusscat said:


> Hi guys. Lots going on here as usual!
> 
> Hanyoumama - fingers crossed it's implatation bleeding :thumbup: Sorry to hear DH is being awkward. Hope things sort themselves out for you.

Thanks :) We worked it all out, so things should be okay now.


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Hello lovely ladies. Feels like I've got a load to catch up on!

Just wanted to say that even when I haven't been on, I'm still here wishing you TTCers lots of dust and hoping your bfp is not too far away - loving the positive vibes!

Mamas-to-be... Hope you are all keeping well, riding through the sickness and trying to enjoy - in the mist of that first tri background anxiety!

I'm currently waiting (staring at the letterbox) for my 12 week scan date to arrive. Really need to see lil bump again! 

Take care girls :flower: x


----------



## Pusscat

FeelSoBlessed said:


> Hello lovely ladies. Feels like I've got a load to catch up on!
> 
> Just wanted to say that even when I haven't been on, I'm still here wishing you TTCers lots of dust and hoping your bfp is not too far away - loving the positive vibes!
> 
> Mamas-to-be... Hope you are all keeping well, riding through the sickness and trying to enjoy - in the mist of that first tri background anxiety!
> 
> I'm currently waiting (staring at the letterbox) for my 12 week scan date to arrive. Really need to see lil bump again!
> 
> Take care girls :flower: x

Hope your letter comes soon! I had to wait for what seemed like forever for my letter to come through! Every time I walked in the front door and the letter wasn't there I was disappointed. You can't expect hospitals to be efficient though!


----------



## smawfl

Pusscat said:


> Smawfl - sorry to hear about the sickness and the twinges. I get those too, on my side. The one thing that puts my mind at ease is that they change sides, so hopefully that rules out an ectopic. And they're not very strong pains. So let's try not to worry ourselves. But yes, pregnancy is very worrying! Have you got a scan booked? I think that's the only thing that will put my mind at ease. Mine's on Thursday so not long to wait now.

Its only on one side but definitely not painful. I haven't got a scan booked yet. My midwife booking in appointment is a week on Saturday though!

Good luck for Thursday, make sure you come and tell us all about it!



anneliese said:


> thanks smawfl and puss, I think that's what I'll do. And good luck gaia, that would be so cool if you conceived on valentine's day (even though I think it's kind of a ridiculous holiday :haha:)

LOL I like Valentines day.. we don't spend much but get each other cards and either go out for a meal or cook one.. tonight we're having pizza!



HanyouMama said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> *HanyouMama *- sorry to hear about the issues you are having with DH. Did you talk to him about it in the end?
> Definitely sounds like the spotting could be implantation :thumbup: :dust:
> 
> Yes, we talked it all out and he said he would try to eat better and try harder if this doesnt end up being the month. Im curious, but still cautious to get my hopes up again. I just never spot, so that was odd.Click to expand...

Glad you talked it though!



FeelSoBlessed said:


> Hello lovely ladies. Feels like I've got a load to catch up on!
> 
> Just wanted to say that even when I haven't been on, I'm still here wishing you TTCers lots of dust and hoping your bfp is not too far away - loving the positive vibes!
> 
> Mamas-to-be... Hope you are all keeping well, riding through the sickness and trying to enjoy - in the mist of that first tri background anxiety!
> 
> I'm currently waiting (staring at the letterbox) for my 12 week scan date to arrive. Really need to see lil bump again!
> 
> Take care girls :flower: x

Hope the letter come through soon!

As for me, today I'm feeling like my belly is stretching and it feels itchy! Seriously didn't expect this amount of random things to happen to your body when your pregnant! Got some books out from the library the other day and DH was flicking though.. he was horrified when he got to the page where there was a naked woman at various stages of pregnancy showing how her bump was getting bigger.. but also how her breasts were changing and how big the aereolas get!! I was shocked too! LOL They literally almost covered her breasts! Girls we've got that to look forward to! :thumbup:


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: Thanks ladies for your reassurance. My mom had an MC at 10 weeks so I think it just feels to her like it's statistically more likely to happen this week (which is what she told me, but as far as I can tell it's not at all true). Still, I wish she'd shared that with me after I got through 10 weeks, instead of before. :( I had a good conversation with a friend yesterday that helped me deal with some of the anxiety, and I've been trying to build in meditative breathing exercises before bed too.

What, if anything, are people planning for Valentine's Day? We're going to be pretty low-key, just go to a nice place for dinner. We actually got engaged on Valentine's Day so it's an important day for us, and I wish I were more physically able to enjoy it this year. I'm afraid I may just end up eating bread :wacko: but hopefully dressing up a bit will make me feel physically better!

*FeelSoBlessed*, seeing your ticker always makes me so happy! A lime!! :happydance: I hope that letter comes soon. How strange that they don't schedule them over the phone! Seems inefficient. Is it because it's through the government somehow?

*HanyouMama*, glad you two worked it out, and still hoping this is your BFP month!! :dust: How are you feeling?

*Pusscat*, can't WAIT to hear about your scan! :yipee: I'm sure everything will go great. Glad to hear your symptoms are getting better! Given the timing it doesn't seem worrisome at all, so it's great that you're feeling better.

*Smawfl*, I wouldn't worry about the twinges. I had them mostly on one side too and the baby is in the right place (I think actually on the other side of my uterus :lol:). If it were ectopic I think it would more likely be actually painful and there might be some bleeding. Your body would want to let you know unambiguously if something dangerous had happened! But twinges are totally normal. Sorry to hear about the nausea and gagging. I hope that gets better soon or at least doesn't get worse!

*Gaiagirl*, congrats on the +OPK. Hope you are enjoying the BD! And of course, hope this TWW turns into nine months!! :dust:

*Anneliese*, sounds like this has been resolved, but for what it's worth I agree with the others -- it's ok for the temp to fluctuate a bit, and you should just use the first one. Happy birthday to your husband and to *Gimgem*'s!

Lots of :hugs: and sticky :dust: to you all. Hope everyone is feeling well today!


----------



## gaiagirl

Thanks Seaweed - I have a good feeling this month but I really don't want to get my hopes up. It was so disappointing last time, and I am sure it will be again no matter how realistic I try to be!

I think the stat is actually that MC are likely to happen BEFORE 10 weeks, or BY 10 weeks not at 10 weeks. So once you reach that milestone hopefully it will be another weight off your shoulders. :hugs:

I had a temp rise this morning, which is the fastest I think I've had one after O to date! It seems to usually take 2 days after feeling O pains...but yesterday I had major pains and then spike this morning - hoping that is a good sign, maybe a healthier egg? There I go speculating again, lol. 

We BD a LOT in the past 5 days so there is no way we missed it. However...now it's just up to my body to do the work!

Eeeek here comes the waiting...I need to NOT symptom spot this time around!


----------



## Ella

Hello ladies, hope you're all well and have been spoilt this Valentine's day! :flower:

Couldn't help myself as OH is working late tonight and decided to take a test... :bfn:

Hoping it's just because I genuinely have no idea where I am in my cycle, I think I may be due on around the 20th so FX'd I've just tested too early! :dohh:


----------



## Shh

Whoop to the spike Gaiagirl! Thats awesome, fingers crossed!

Lots of :dust: to all you TTC ladies :flower: I really hope this is the month for you all!

Smawfl - when my sister had an eptopic she was in a LOT of pain by week 7, so I'm absolutely sure its nothing to worry about, but if you feel like you need reassurance, go and see your doctor, you won't be time wasting. I wish my sister had felt she could have gone earlier, she felt silly going and left it too late. (I'm not saying this to worry you, just that if you need reassuring, thats what they are there for, people go for a lot less!)

Seaweed Eater - poor you, I know they mean well, but they do say things at the wrong time don't they?! I read a stat somewhere that said if you've seen a heartbeat at 7-8 weeks your chance of miscarrying drops substantially.

I've got sickness, I can't believe it as I didn't get any last time, I'm hoping its worse because I've got a cold and it'll go away when I get over the cold (clutching at straws here!), it comes on late morning/early afternoon and in waves from then on. I'm also bloating badly already, I honestly don't know how I'll hide this for the next 6 weeks, I'm WAY fatter than last time and because I'm reasonably slim, it really pokes out!

Sorry I haven't really been on, my friend having a mc has really freaked me out, I don't venture into first trimester at all! This is my home though, so I can stay here! Sorry not to catch up with everyone on a personal basis, I need to go re-read everything! x


----------



## HanyouMama

seaweed eater said:


> *HanyouMama*, glad you two worked it out, and still hoping this is your BFP month!! :dust: How are you feeling?

Honestly, Im feeling sick :( My husband decided to share his cold with me for valentines day lol
I have been feeling kind of crampy and my breasts are a little tender. Im hoping that this could be the month, but Im not going to get my hopes up too high. Im kind of nervous for testing....


----------



## anneliese

When if AF due, Hanyou?


----------



## seaweed eater

Thanks ladies, my mom definitely said she thinks there's an increase at 10 weeks -- I said "I think the chances decrease with every week?" and she said "No, I think there's something that makes it increase at 10 weeks" -- but, like you, I've never heard anything like that before, and I looked for confirming info after she said it and couldn't find anything. So, I don't think it's real, and I'm trying not to worry about it.

Hey Shh! :wave: I'm so sorry about your friend's MC freaking you out, but I totally understand, it's different when it happens to someone right in front of you. I hope you can find a way to relax and deal with the anxiety. Avoiding the first tri forums definitely seems like a good idea. And don't use google either! Never use google! :hugs: I'm sorry about your symptoms and hope you feel better soon.

I feel like I've started to show, too, even if it's just bloat...I've been trying to wear looser fitting tops, but today I wore something more form-fitting and I definitely think I look different than pre-pregnancy. Not enough that people would probably notice yet, but enough for _me_ to notice. Personally, I don't really mind it, though! I'm happy for anything that makes the pregnancy feel more real.

:hugs: Will keep my fingers crossed for you, HM! And, whether or not you are pregnant, I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## HanyouMama

anneliese said:


> When if AF due, Hanyou?

Im expecting it (but not hoping for it) between the 18th and the 20th of this month. that would be CD30-32. Thats how long my cycle was last month, but my cycles can be between CD30-35, depending on my stress level it appears...


----------



## ke29

FeelSoBlessed said:


> Hello lovely ladies. Feels like I've got a load to catch up on!
> 
> Just wanted to say that even when I haven't been on, I'm still here wishing you TTCers lots of dust and hoping your bfp is not too far away - loving the positive vibes!
> 
> Mamas-to-be... Hope you are all keeping well, riding through the sickness and trying to enjoy - in the mist of that first tri background anxiety!
> 
> I'm currently waiting (staring at the letterbox) for my 12 week scan date to arrive. Really need to see lil bump again!
> 
> Take care girls :flower: x



I would ring the hospital or your midwife. With DS I had my letter at least 4 weeks before the appointment!


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

*Seaweed eater* - I agree completely! Phone, email... book an appointment there and then would seem to make a lot more sense! I don't know ey!

*Ke29* - I think I will ring today as my midwife appointment was a week ago today. It's hard to balance seeming eager (even though I am) and just checking that things are in motion!

Hope everyone is okay :flower:


----------



## smawfl

Hello lovely Decemberists!

How are we all doing today? I'm struggling to keep up with my appetite at the moment, this baby likes it's food! LOL typical Italian!! I'm still feeling sooooo :sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:

*Seaweed eater *- Glad your friend is helping you through the anxiety :hugs: Hope you're feeling more positive today!

How was your Valentines dinner? We went for some pizza.. needed something to satisfy the carb cravings!!

*Gaiagirl *- sending lots of :dust: Yay for your temp rise, your chart looks fab :thumbup: Keeping everything crossed for you. Try not to symptom spot.. keep busy!!

*Ella *- Sorry for your BFN - lots of dust and hope it's as you say that you tested too early! :dust:

*Shh *- Thanks for the reassurance :hugs: it's not been too bad today - I felt lots of stretchings around my belly yesterday so things are just moving making space I guess. Hope your cold goes soon! I'm totally bloating at the moment too, especially come late evening, I look huge!

*HanyouMama *- hope your cold goes soon! Lots of :dust: and good luck for testing!!

Have a great day!


----------



## smawfl

Ooh just seen I'm now a raspberry :happydance:


----------



## Pusscat

FeelSoBlessed - I only got my letter the week before my appointment so try not to worry too much. I think every hospital will be different in the way they deal with admin. But it's a good idea to ring if you need to put your mind at rest. I was a day away from ringing if I hadn't got my letter the day I did!

Smawfl - congratulations on reaching raspberry status! :happydance:

Seaweed - glad to hear you have a little bump develping. Even if it;s bloat it stilll all counts in my opinion! Have you been taking photos of your tummy? I have, since right at the start :wacko: Not seen any real growth but I'm sure my tummy feels a bit harder now. I can't wait for a bump to start showing. As you say, I need some evidence that there's a baby in there!

HanyouMama - sorry your DH decided to share his germs with you. Hope it's just a brief cold. Do you think you'll test on the 18th? If so then not long to wait!

Shh - weird that you have sickness this time but none with last pregnancy! Would have thought your body would react in the same way each time. I guess this baby is going to be more of a trouble maker! :haha: I agree with not venturing into 1st tri. There's often an atomsphere of fear and worry over there! There's quite a difference over in 2nd tri though. I've found myself wanting to lurk over there rather than stay in 1st tri. Not too long until I can officially make the move though.

Ella - sorry about the BFN. Hope you either get a BFP in a few days time, or AF shows up, in which case you'll know exactly where you are in your cycle and can start a fresh.

Gaiagirl - all sounding positive. Sending cautious sticky vibes your way :hugs:

Hope everyone else is well today.

We didn't really have a great Valentines evening. We just had pizza at home. We don't usually do anything so that was fine by me! We will go out for lunch tomorrow though after the scan. But the main thing was I got a call from my Dad saying my grandma had been taken into hospital after having a stroke. He was just about to go and visit her but wanted to know if it was ok for him to tell him my news about the baby. We hadn't told her as I'd wanted to wait until the next time I saw her. But if she was looking like she wasn't going to make it then he wanted her to know. And on the other hand if she was ok he wanted to tell her to give her the motivation to get better. He phoned later that night to say she's ok. She can move both arms and legs and can talk and seems fine mentally. She just has a slight droop at the corner of her mouth. So such a relief. And she was very very happy to hear my news and said it's given her something else to think about rather than being miserable! 

So I'm hoping for a good scan picture tomorrow to send to her to keep her spirits up :thumbup:

Going to try and do some planning now to take my mind off babies but could be difficult!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Congrats on your raspberry smawfl! :happydance: I love raspberries :lol:

Pusscat :hugs: I'm sorry about your grandma but so glad she's doing ok! I'm sure your news will really help with her recovery. Very excited to hear about your scan!! Please keep us posted!

We had as lovely a Valentine's Day as I could have hoped for. We went to a nice restaurant for dinner, but as I'd feared the good food just gave me a stomachache :( Spending the time with DH was wonderful, though. We found ourselves playing a sort of game where we went back and forth making predictions about the baby -- introvert or extrovert? calm or energetic? tall or short? -- and it led to some interesting conversations about our personalities and our parents' and how we work as a couple. Plus of course it was great to share some excitement and positivity. Definitely a conversation I would recommend if any of you have some time together with your partners. :thumbup:

I've been feeling much more impatient to get to 12 weeks, if that's even possible...it's starting to feel like it's just around the corner compared to how long I've waited so far, but of course we have to make it through two more weeks, which is not a trivial amount of time. Almost like a different kind of TWW, I guess, though definitely not tortuous in nearly the same way as a real TWW. But, aaaargh! I've been trying to be patient but I just want to get there already!!

Lots of :hugs: to all, hope everyone is feeling well today! I love how active this thread has been recently!


----------



## smawfl

Sorry about your grandma Pussycat, hope your lovely news helped her!

Seaweed, sounds like you had a lovely evening! What a great game, will have to suggest it to DH!

I know what you mean, I think everyone says the first trimester is so long.. and not good for the impatient among us!!

I'm so falling asleep at my desk here.. roll on hometime!


----------



## gaiagirl

Pusscat - So sorry about your Grandma but hopefully her excitment will be a big part of healing...it is amazing what positivity can do!

Everyone else - Glad to hear you all took some time together on Vday! We aren't too big on going out for it, since everything is WAY more expensive and crowded, lol. My DH make me some steak and prawns though with ice cream sundaes for dessert. Definitely NOT healthy pre-conception food but it was a treat!

Now on 2 DPO and feeling nervous and excited. Obviously I want to see a BFP so badly...but I am nervous about how horrible I will feel if I don't. You are all SO lucky to have gotten your BFP right away...

Speaking of, I can't believe how many of us are already either in the 2nd TRI or soon to be! Crazy!


----------



## smawfl

gaiagirl said:


> Pusscat - So sorry about your Grandma but hopefully her excitment will be a big part of healing...it is amazing what positivity can do!
> 
> Everyone else - Glad to hear you all took some time together on Vday! We aren't too big on going out for it, since everything is WAY more expensive and crowded, lol. My DH make me some steak and prawns though with ice cream sundaes for dessert. Definitely NOT healthy pre-conception food but it was a treat!
> 
> Now on 2 DPO and feeling nervous and excited. Obviously I want to see a BFP so badly...but I am nervous about how horrible I will feel if I don't. You are all SO lucky to have gotten your BFP right away...
> 
> Speaking of, I can't believe how many of us are already either in the 2nd TRI or soon to be! Crazy!

:hugs: dont forget, we don't move until we all move! We are sticking together for the long haul, you will be here shortly don't worry! :hugs:


----------



## gaiagirl

smawfl said:


> gaiagirl said:
> 
> 
> Pusscat - So sorry about your Grandma but hopefully her excitment will be a big part of healing...it is amazing what positivity can do!
> 
> Everyone else - Glad to hear you all took some time together on Vday! We aren't too big on going out for it, since everything is WAY more expensive and crowded, lol. My DH make me some steak and prawns though with ice cream sundaes for dessert. Definitely NOT healthy pre-conception food but it was a treat!
> 
> Now on 2 DPO and feeling nervous and excited. Obviously I want to see a BFP so badly...but I am nervous about how horrible I will feel if I don't. You are all SO lucky to have gotten your BFP right away...
> 
> Speaking of, I can't believe how many of us are already either in the 2nd TRI or soon to be! Crazy!
> 
> :hugs: dont forget, we don't move until we all move! We are sticking together for the long haul, you will be here shortly don't worry! :hugs:Click to expand...


Thanks, you ladies are so awesome. Hopefully you aren't still waiting for me while you are in the new mommies forums, LOL.

By the way smawfl - what are your plans for the big 3-0?!??!?!


----------



## gaiagirl

Oh, also, I just realized that your 30th bday is the SAME DAY as my friend's 30th birthday! Fun! :thumbup:


----------



## smawfl

Don't worry, I'm positive you wont be that far away!!

DH is taking me to Paris for my birthday! We go on Friday and back Tuesday afternoon so will be quiet from me over the weekend! Your friend has a great birthday date :)


----------



## gaiagirl

smawfl said:


> Don't worry, I'm positive you wont be that far away!!
> 
> DH is taking me to Paris for my birthday! We go on Friday and back Tuesday afternoon so will be quiet from me over the weekend! Your friend has a great birthday date :)

WOAH! That is a celebration! Yay, so jealous though!!!

Paris for me would be SUCH a big trip since I am so far away...so that seems huge! I know it isn't quite the same for you, when my Mum was growing up (Inverness) they went to Paris a few times. Have you been?


----------



## smawfl

gaiagirl said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> Don't worry, I'm positive you wont be that far away!!
> 
> DH is taking me to Paris for my birthday! We go on Friday and back Tuesday afternoon so will be quiet from me over the weekend! Your friend has a great birthday date :)
> 
> WOAH! That is a celebration! Yay, so jealous though!!!
> 
> Paris for me would be SUCH a big trip since I am so far away...so that seems huge! I know it isn't quite the same for you, when my Mum was growing up (Inverness) they went to Paris a few times. Have you been?Click to expand...

I know, I'm quite excited :happydance: Hoping I'll be up for a city break though as I'm getting so tired lately, and always hungry so I envisage lots of cafe stop breaks!

I've never been before so will be lovely. DH has been a few times on business but never really seen much of the city though.


----------



## Pusscat

Wow smawfl! You will love Paris. It's a great city for a weekend break. Lots lots to see and plenty of quirky cafes to keep you going! I went for my 21st birthday and loved it. Especially as those were the days when you could pick up cheap eurostar deals. We went first class and it was great :thumbup:


----------



## Shh

Mmm, all those lovely croissants and baguettes, never mind the goodies in the patisserie windows... carb it up!! I'm literally drooling at the thought. SO jealous! Have a wonderful weekend, Paris is amazing, we keep saying we need to go again soon, neither of us have been for at least 10 years.

I've booked my early scan for next Weds - nervous and excited...


----------



## Shh

Pusscat - I'm so sorry about your Grandma, I agree with Gaiagirl - positive things work wonders.

Gaiagirl - I shall be keeping everything crossed for you, what DPO do you plan on testing?


----------



## gaiagirl

Well, AF is due at 10 DPO so I want to say I'll wait until Feb 23 and test then but I may break down on the 22nd...


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

smawfl said:


> Ooh just seen I'm now a raspberry :happydance:

*Smawfl* - Congratulations on your lil' raspberry! And I hope you enjoy your trip! Sounds so lovely! You can tell bump that they've been to Paris already!



Pusscat said:


> FeelSoBlessed - I only got my letter the week before my appointment so try not to worry too much. I think every hospital will be different in the way they deal with admin. But it's a good idea to ring if you need to put your mind at rest. I was a day away from ringing if I hadn't got my letter the day I did!
> 
> 
> We didn't really have a great Valentines evening. We just had pizza at home. We don't usually do anything so that was fine by me! We will go out for lunch tomorrow though after the scan. But the main thing was I got a call from my Dad saying my grandma had been taken into hospital after having a stroke. He was just about to go and visit her but wanted to know if it was ok for him to tell him my news about the baby. We hadn't told her as I'd wanted to wait until the next time I saw her. But if she was looking like she wasn't going to make it then he wanted her to know. And on the other hand if she was ok he wanted to tell her to give her the motivation to get better. He phoned later that night to say she's ok. She can move both arms and legs and can talk and seems fine mentally. She just has a slight droop at the corner of her mouth. So such a relief. And she was very very happy to hear my news and said it's given her something else to think about rather than being miserable!
> 
> So I'm hoping for a good scan picture tomorrow to send to her to keep her spirits up :thumbup:
> 
> Going to try and do some planning now to take my mind off babies but could be difficult!!

*Pusscat* - So glad to hear your Grandma is okay! What a huge relief! I bet your news really made her happy - those happy vibes will have her feeling well in no time I'm sure!
I phoned the hospital yesterday and they put me through to the bookings - the lady had just that minute made the booking for next Wednesday! I went into scared, anxious, wierd mode... I had to have a lie down - lol! It's as if... this is it... in terms of the 12 week scan being so significant and plans to officially tell people after! Preying that bump is okay!
Wishing you all the best on your scan today! We're all looking forward to the update and the pic... hope they get a good one! Take care and have a lovely day.



seaweed eater said:


> I've been feeling much more impatient to get to 12 weeks, if that's even possible...it's starting to feel like it's just around the corner compared to how long I've waited so far, but of course we have to make it through two more weeks, which is not a trivial amount of time. Almost like a different kind of TWW, I guess, though definitely not tortuous in nearly the same way as a real TWW. But, aaaargh! I've been trying to be patient but I just want to get there already!!
> 
> Lots of :hugs: to all, hope everyone is feeling well today! I love how active this thread has been recently!

*Seaweed eater* - I didn't think of 10 - 12 as a sort of 2WW but it's so true! The only advantage of the TWW is that you can poas and get your answer there and then (providing you're patient and wait long enough... we all know that's a struggle)!!! With the ttttww (10 - 12 two week wait... lol) you still have to wait for a scan! Oh the waiting game with ttc and pregnancy... I'm sure every minute of it will be well worth it!



gaiagirl said:


> Everyone else - Glad to hear you all took some time together on Vday! We aren't too big on going out for it, since everything is WAY more expensive and crowded, lol. My DH make me some steak and prawns though with ice cream sundaes for dessert. Definitely NOT healthy pre-conception food but it was a treat!
> 
> Now on 2 DPO and feeling nervous and excited. Obviously I want to see a BFP so badly...but I am nervous about how horrible I will feel if I don't. You are all SO lucky to have gotten your BFP right away...
> 
> Speaking of, I can't believe how many of us are already either in the 2nd TRI or soon to be! Crazy!

*Gaiagirl* - Glad you and DH had a nice Valentines... we usually go out for a meal but I couldn't be bothered to put my glad rags on so we cooked a meal instead... I prefered it loads! Our fingers really are crossed for your BFP, stay positive but always keep in mind that nothing happens before its time! We're all sprinkling lots and lots of dust your way!!!

Ladies, hope all of you Decemberists have a lovely day! x


----------



## gaiagirl

Glad you got your date set up...that will come around soon enough --- it is the same day that I could do my first test! It would be 9 DPO so I am not sure I will test that day, but maybe!

As far as the ttttww, remember that I won`t be having any scans until 18-20 weeks, so keep that in mind, lol. Everything is just fine, next Wed will be a very very exciting day!


----------



## Pusscat

Hi everyone. Here is my little baby :yipee::dance::headspin::happydance:

It was absulutely the most amazing thing I have ever seen. Baby was moving around a lot on the screen, moving on its side and moving it's arms and legs loads. I was totally amazed that it was all going on inside me! The heart beat was really clear and you could see arms and legs and all the mini bits that make up a real baby! I loved it! 

The sonographer dated it to the exact same date that I had though, taking the date from conception. She gave the exact same due date that I had worked out from conception. So the midwife was wrong, she took the EDD from LMP. So the baby was too small to do the downs sydrome screening. I think they have to be at least 11 weeks. I'm 10+4 days today. So I've been booked in for a further scan in 2 weeks, 1st of March. I'm actually really happy about it because it means I get to see the baby again really soon :happydance: But I suppose it's slightly disappointing being further away from the magical 12 weeks than I thought I might be. 

In the photo you can see the baby has its legs curled up. The bit that's sticking up is its knee and the blob on the far left is its little foot :cloud9:

I never thought it would look so much like a little person at such an early stage.

Hope all you ladies get to see your little beans soon :thumbup:


----------



## gaiagirl

That is so awesome! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

That's amazing Pusscat, it DOES look so much like a baby already. Simply amazing :cloud9: soooo glad to hear all is well with your bean.

Smawfl, how wonderful that you are going to Paris!! I haven't been there in years but echo what everyone else has said, if you're feeling tired it's a wonderful place to just sit somewhere and eat some ice cream and people-watch. I'm sure you will have a fabulous time!!

Hope everyone is feeling well today :hugs: the weather here is beautiful and springy at the moment, and I'm feeling optimistic. Still twelve more days until (hopefully!!) I get to hear baby's heartbeat, but if we get through that there is so much to look forward to in the second trimester: growing a bump, feeling baby move, having more energy...can't wait! How I hope bean and I are lucky enough to get there together!


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Thank you for that gaiagirl! And I hear you completely on the wait you'll have to endure! It's crazy how policies differ depending on which part of the globe you live! Wednesday will hopefully be a good one for us both! 

And pusscat... Wow! That pic is absolutely amazing! You must be on cloud ninety-nine right now!! So pleased to hear everything went well and that bump is thriving! 

x


----------



## ds0910

WOW Pusscat that's a great pic! Seeing as you and I are exactly the same on weeks and days, it was like seeing my own lol. Congrats!!

smawfl- that is great about your trip! I'm sure you will have a blast! I have never been to Paris......or out of the States even.:sad1: Hopefully one day.

Well hubby took me for a late Valentine dinner lastnight. It was very sweet and I had a very good time......until we left and I got to come straight home and immediately proceed to throw everything up and haven't stopped but for a few hours since:wacko: Ms is REALLY whooping my ass all of a sudden!

On a lighter note, I know all of you are gonna think I am crazy but, I swear I can feel peanut moving! I started feeling it a couple of days ago and it was so fast the first time I wasn't exactly sure what I was feeling, but it has happened fairly regularly since so now I know what it is:kiss: Oh and I FINALLY told my work lol! I figured I had put it off long enough and as I am starting get a tiny bump (not enough for others to notice but I can) thought I might as well before it was noticeable to everyone. One of the guys actually got his feelings hurt that I hadn't told him already:awww: My boss actually took it really well and was even very sweet and understanding when I told him this morning that he might want to call someone in as I couldn't quit throwing up. He already had someone on the way before I was even able to get back from my delivery.

Anyways.....can't wait for all the test dates for the 2WWers and see how you ladies come out. Hopefully this will be all of yall's month!:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

And to the expectant mommies, hope you are all feeling well and getting all the rest you need LOL:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Shh

Pusscat - that is absolutely amazing! How exciting! And brilliant that you get to go and have another peek so soon!

ds - sorry the ms is being hard on you at the moment, I suppose at least it let you enjoy the actual meal before ruining the evening! Glad work took it well!

I tried to make a mw appointment today, they told me that the next available one was the end of March, putting me at 12+ weeks. Not very helpful when the 12w scan is usually two weeks after the appointment. Anyway, I grumbled a bit and they managed to 'fit me in' on the 13th, so when I think I'll be 10+1, they think I'll be 11w.

Hope everyone is having a nice evening. Are you UK ladies watching OBEM? I cried again last night!


----------



## gimgem

Pusscat-one word. Amazing :)

Hope everyone's ok. Am back from the in laws :) but now working for the next 8 days :'(


----------



## ke29

OBEM always makes me emotional. The lady that delivered twins with no pain relief was amazing!


----------



## Pusscat

Thanks for all the nice comments :hugs: Yesterday was such a great day. Makes today feel like a bit of an anticlimax though! I wonder if one day in the future you'll be able to buy personal scanning devices, like you can buy dopplers, so that you can scan yourself at home?! :haha:

DS - glad I've helped you visualise your own little one inside you! Do you have your scan booked? I don't know when you're supposed to start feeling movement but a really wouldn't be surprised if you can feel something already. Seeing how much they stretch out and flip about I think there's definitely a good chance of you feeling something. If you can feel ovulation happening, which is so much more tiny, then surely you'd feel a little baby moving. Having said that, I don't think I've noticed anything yet.

Glad telling your work went well:thumbup:

Shh - your doctors sound rubbish. You shouldn't have to grumble to get the appointment you need :nope:

I am addicted to OBEM and this weeks episode was really interesting. The twins lady was absolutely amazing. And the other lady - how the baby twisted round as it came out was fascinating! I don't understand how that caused the bump on its head though? Anyone know why that happens?


----------



## gaiagirl

Good morning (well, it is morning for me)...

Pusscat - I think having your own ultrasound would be cool...but it won`t happen, or shouldn`t, because there is some scientific evidence that links increased number of ultrasounds with effects on the baby (lower birth rate, etc). The american medical assoc used to recommend scans only in the event of complications, and now I believe they only recommend 1. I know it is amazing to see, but definitely carries more risk than a doppler! 

I am in NO way trying to say that what NHS recommends for you guys is harmful, I don`t think so at all! Just that having it at home would be a bit dodgy, lol.

AFM - I seriously SWORE that I would not symptom spot, but here I am at 4 DPO when there couldn`t be any symptoms anyways...

I do kind of think that my progesterone levels this cycle might be higher, just based on the fact that my temp shot up faster, my BBs are more tender, and I have had increased creamy CM. So that would be a good thing regardless! :thumbup:


----------



## Shh

Oooh, fingers crossed Gaiagirl, fingers crossed!!

Pusscat - my daughter had a huge lump on her head when she was born, I think it was how she was when she was in my belly, she engaged really early on (several weeks before most babies do), but was trying to come out face-first, so I'm guessing it was from where her head was squished into my pelvis? She slept with her head tilted right back for weeks - obviously used to that position, she looked quite funny! The midwife said the lump wold be gone within a few weeks, it did go down, but there is still a noticeable bump iywim? Docs said it isn't unusual.


----------



## Pusscat

Shh - I never realised that could happen! I knew babies could be born with what is very meanly called a cone head, but always assumed it would be due to medical intervention during birth. Babies must have very squishy heads :wacko:

Gaiagirl - good news about the prog levels, hope it's good news for a longer lp, hopefully with a bfp at the end of it! How long was your lp last cycle?


----------



## HanyouMama

Tested this morning just because and it was BFN.....I know it could still be too early but it was still disappointing none the less. I am hoping it wasn't right.
I guess we'll just have to wait a few more days and see.


----------



## anneliese

I got my LH surge late Wednesday and still tested positive on the CB digital OPK this afternoon, so quite a long surge and I don't know if I've ovulated yet, but I have a feeling I already have as I don't have much CM today and I've had quite a bit the previous days. We've dtd the past 3 days and I'm going to try to do it tonight and tomorrow as well just to be sure, but I'm trying not to get too optimistic this month as I don't want to be let down again, but obviously I'd be beyond happy if it did.

As for all you ladies with your bean, I don't know if it feels the same way for you, but I feel like I was just hearing about all your BFPs and then I look at your tickers and see how far along some of you are and think it's amazing! It seems like it's gone by so fast. Hope I'm not the last one here to join you, sometimes it feels like that's going to be the case..

Hanyou, how many DPO are you? It may be too early to get a BFP so don't get too discouraged


----------



## gaiagirl

Pusscat - last cycle FF said 9 days again, but I think I actually Od a day earlier and just didn't get the temp rise right away. So I say 10, which at least makes me feel better lol. I also had a heavier and longer period last time so hopefully things are improving...and hopefully I NEVER find out how long my LP is this time :)


Hanyou - Sorry about the BFN, I hope it's jut too early! How many DPO again? 


Annaliese - That sounds like you are covered! Soon onto the wait, ugh. I feel exactly the same as you about being the last one, so don't worry. I think until you see a BFP it is normal to worry worry worry! Especially if you are someone who would seek out this forum to begin with, lol.


----------



## anneliese

We didn't BD yesterday as we both too tired, so I'm a bit worried about that because the last time we did anything was Thursday morning I think? It's been more than 48 hours since we BD, so hopefully I didn't ovulate "late" and we're not missing the egg as we speak. I will try to bd again tonight just in case, but I have a bad feeling about this month again.. I knew I wouldn't feel "secure" unless we did it basically at least every 24 hours


----------



## gimgem

Hi again ladies :) 

Well I'm having a confusing cycle once again, already having slight second lines on my opks!!!! Not due to ov for another 8 days!!!!

Hmmmm

Hows everyone?

X


----------



## Pusscat

Hi all, a bit quiet on here today! You must all being having good weekends!

gimgem - did you get confusing opks last cycle? It must be very confusing and difficult to pinpoint ov :wacko:

Anneliese - it sounds to me like you ovulated earlier in the week. Your CM and positive OPK are great signs. So I wouldn't get too worried about missing the egg. And good sperm can live for longer that 48 hours anyway. Don't think it matters in your case though as I think you BDed at the time of OV. Fingers crossed for you! And don't worry about being left here. I feel this is my home so will be here until everyone has their BFP! :hugs:

gaiagirl - 10 day LP is great :thumbup: Agree with not finding out if this one is longer though! Hope it's many many months until your next AF!

HanyouMama - sorry for your BFN. How many DPO are you? 

AFM - not too much to report. Main thing this weekend was I found out one of my house mates from uni is also expecting a baby. She's due 18th August. Such a coincidence. And the funny thing is is that in her message she said she'd always thought that it was going to be me who had a baby first out of our group of housemates. So I replied and said I was pregnant too. I'd sent an email out to her on thursday to announce my news but she hadn't been able to get into her email account so hadn't known I'd already announced my news! So now I have another pregnancy buddy :happydance: It's just a shame she doesn't live near me any more. 

Another of the old housemates is getting married in August. So it's going to be one eventful summer amongst my friends :wedding:

Hope you've all had a good weekend. Back to school tomorrow, but it's just a teacher training day, so not too bad. And we get lunch provided, so that makes it even better. And then on tuesday I'm planning on revealing my news to everyone :happydance: I don't really like being centre of attention though. So although I'm looking forward to sharing my news with everyone I'm not looking forward to all questions/comments/advice! It's all women at school and I'm the only one without children so I'm just going to be bombarded with what to do and what not to do!!


----------



## gaiagirl

Hi Ladies! Back to work...ugh, Mondays. This is going to feel like a long week too, because it is a full 5 days! LOL. I really think a work week should be 4 days.

Anyways, hope you all had great weekends and are either feeling good in your pregnancies or are feeling positive in your 2ww.

Any results or news?

I am 7 DPO and trying desperately not to SS, but it is so hard. Seriously, if I am not pregnant I don`t think I will SS again because I have so many symptoms. Today I definitely have sore breasts (but looking at my chart I did last cycle too). I also had a moment in the shower where I had an overwhelming taste of blood or metal in my mouth, it was gross. Only lasted a few seconds though...probably nothing!

I am definitely not testing today or tomorrow, but might give in at 9 DPO. Eeeek, I want it so bad this cycle, I am going to have a hard time with the disappointment.


----------



## seaweed eater

:wave: It is quiet in here! Not much to report on my end, thankfully...just waiting and waiting for that appointment. Feels like, as long as there is no bleeding or cramping or anything, I'm just holding my breath until then. Symptoms are still here, though maybe continuing to get a bit better. Oh, I wore maternity pants twice in the past three days, so I guess that's a milestone. (Still bloat, not bump, sadly.)

This pre-baby thing is almost all waiting, isn't it? (Maybe not once you can feel the baby's movements?) Lots of :hugs: to everyone waiting for scans, appointments, testing day, or ov (I think that covers all of us). I'm really excited to hear which of you will get a BFP in the next week or two. I'm sure at least one of you will, and of course I hope it's all of you! Also can't wait to hear how it goes for you at school tomorrow, Pusscat.


----------



## Ella

Evening ladies, :witch: got me today. :cry:

That's me out for this month, but got my FX'd for next month so hopefully I'll get a birthday BFP.

HanYouMama - Sorry about your :bfn:, hope you just tested too early and the witch stays away from you!

Pusscat - Hope your first day back went well and can't wait to see what everyone says tomorrow! :happydance:

gaiagirl - Mondays are such a rubbish day work wise, totally agree that a work week should be 4 days! I was at work 11.30-7 yesterday! Soooo long :dohh:

seaweed - Hope you get your appt soon! :flower:


----------



## Shh

Sorry she got you Ella, fingers crossed for next month.

Gaiagirl, all sounds positive, what type of test would you use at 9dpo, try not to be too disappointed if its negative. I got a stark white negative at 8dpo and then a clear (but light) positive at 10dpo (I didn't test at 9dpo).

Pusscat - I really hope all goes well telling everyone, exciting times! You'll find that throughout your whole pregnancy (and beyond) mothers will have 'advice' on your pregnancy etc!

Seaweed - I know what you mean about the waiting, but sadly, once you get to one milestone, like moving, you're just on to waiting for the next! The moving thing is completely amazing though, I can clearly remember the first time I felt her move, I was driving along on my own and it felt like she was doing somersaults in my belly (she probably was), but I felt so connected to her, she was absolutely part of me, still is! I can't wait for all of the Decemberists to feel that this year.

Hanyoumama - when are you testing next? I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Hi everyone else! I hope you're all well.

AFM, I've got my scan on Weds. My cold is still with me in full force and that, together with my 'afternoon sickness', is making me feel pretty grotty, as soon as DD naps, I do too!


----------



## HanyouMama

I tested this morning and got a negative. Im not sure what DPO I am right now...


----------



## gaiagirl

Shh - it would just be an Internet cheapie...so I guess the likelihood of a BFP is low. Maybe I should hold off until 10 DPO but since AF is due that day, shouldn't the hormone levels be enough to show up? Arg who knows. I can say I won't test...but I feel like I'll give in lol.


----------



## Shh

HanyouMama said:


> I tested this morning and got a negative. Im not sure what DPO I am right now...

 Sorry hun, hopefully its just too early, I guess you just keep testing, when is AF due?



gaiagirl said:


> Shh - it would just be an Internet cheapie...so I guess the likelihood of a BFP is low. Maybe I should hold off until 10 DPO but since AF is due that day, shouldn't the hormone levels be enough to show up? Arg who knows. I can say I won't test...but I feel like I'll give in lol.

Hee hee, its one thing saying you'll hold off until 10dpo, but another actually waiting that long! I figured I'd give in and test, but just not be disappointed if it was BFN. I'm not sure what levels you have to be to stop AF, I wonder how late an implantation is possible on a 10day LP? Unfortunately I didn't have any signs of implantation (save for some sharp pains at 7dpo, but that could be unrelated), so I don't know when I implanted.


----------



## gaiagirl

Arg my temps aren't looking very good :(


----------



## seaweed eater

Ah, I would say it's too soon to worry about that temp. It could be implantation! Really hoping AF stays away, in any case. :hugs:

HM, sorry about the negative, but those don't really mean much anyway -- only AF means you're not pregnant! Especially if you don't know how many DPO you are. When are you planning to test again? :dust:


----------



## smawfl

Hello my lovely Decemberists!!

Well we are back from Paris, wow what a city! Had a lovely birthday and a wonderful time there, would really recommend it! Have to say it was mega tiring though, usually I'm full of beans and like to plan our trips (DH says I'm a bit OCD bossy with the planning and organising of activities) but this time I chilled and tried to take it easy. Was ready for bed by 9pm most nights though!

Had a bit of a drama the day before we left however.. I think I'd mentioned that I'd been having some pains in my right side. They weren't constant but being a first pregnancy and everything, and about to go on holiday I was a little concerned and wanted to make sure everything was ok before we left so I went to A&E on Wednesday night.

They checked me over and basically I'd expressed a concern I was worried about ectopic they decided to scan me to rule it out (they also thought it may be appendicitis). Anyway as it was quite late, they decided to keep me in overnight at the hospital as I would get a scan quicker if I was admitted rather than being an outpatient. So anyway, lots of waiting around and at around 1.30 the following day I got taken down to the scan room. 

We were both so nervous and anxious to know that everything was ok. Anyway, baby is in the right place and all looks ok! :happydance::happydance: Such a relief. They did say have a 2cm cyst on my right ovary so that may be what was causing the pain but they said it wasn't something to worry about and is quite common in pregnancy.

They were so lovely and let us have a scan piccie, so here is Baby Smawfl :) (The head is on the right, baby is facing left :) )

They measured me 2 days further than I calculate so apparently my due date is now 24th September.

I hope you're all ok, when I log on later I'll read through everyone's posts and will message again.

Lots of love xxx
 



Attached Files:







Baby.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## seaweed eater

Welcome back, smawfl! Happy birthday and congrats on your healthy bean! :yipee: So glad everything is ok and you two had a good time in Paris. Can't believe this makes you nine weeks already...our due dates are only 9 days apart!


----------



## gaiagirl

smawfl - that is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

So glad you enjoyed your trip too, happy belated birthday!


----------



## Pusscat

Smawfl - so so happy that you've had everything checked out and little baby has made their home in the right place! Good decision to get it checked before you went on your holiday, then you could relax and enjoy your trip. 

gaiagirl - as seaweed says, it could be implantation. With short LPs it's not clear when implantation should occur. I had small temp dips at 6 and 8 DPO. Was yours a substantial dip? As for testing, I got my BFP and 8dpo but that was with First Response. Tested with IC too at same time and it was negative. ICs only started showing positive at about 10dpo, if I remember correctly. Definitely worth getting the First Responses in my opinion. Obviously best to wait and see if AF shows, but doesn't sound like you're going to be able to wait!

HanyouMama - sorry for your BFN :hugs:. When would your period be due? Feels like you've been in the 2WW for quite some time so looking hopeful, despite the BFN!

Ella - sorry to hear AF showed up :hugs: Take it as a fresh start, keep track of where you are in your cycle and fingers crossed for your birthday BFP - best present ever!

AFM- I made my announcement today at playtime. I was really really nervous before doing it, but not really sure why :wacko: I took a big tin of muffins I baked yesterday and went to the staffroom with my scan picture held behind me! It was my playground duty day so had to make the announcement quickly and get back outside to the playground. So once everyone was there I said - the cakes are celebration cakes because... I'm having a baby! I think most people squealed and the first question was when is it due. I then told them I'd had the scan done, and quickly showed my photo around. Everyone was very excited. Got lots of hugs :hugs: And then I had to run out to the playground. Which I was quite glad of as it stopped any more questions! But when I was standing out there in the playground I very nearly started crying, with happiness and relief at having made the announcement. Managed to hold it back though!

It's so nice to be able to talk about babies openly now :thumbup: And all the advice has been constructive and welcome, so far!

Have any other preggers ladies made their announcement on Facebook yet? I haven't and don't particularly want to. But DH wants to as he says it's the easiest way for letting all his friends know. So it would seem silly for him to do it and not me. We'd definitely wait until after we have the 12 week scan next week though. Anyone thought about their Facebook baby strategy?!


----------



## HanyouMama

I am currently on CD33. I am expecting her (but not hoping for her) at any time. My cycles seem to have been between 30-36 days the past few months, but they are usually around 34-35 days. I took another test this morning and it cam out negative, So im not sure what to think. I guess im not out until the witch shows up. So we'll just have to wait and see I guess. 
This month's wait just seems to drag on forever... :dohh:


----------



## seaweed eater

Hooray Pusscat!! :happydance: Congrats on having announced. Sounds like it went great. I'm so happy for you -- can only imagine the relief. It will be so strange and freeing to be able to talk about it openly! I don't know if I plan to make an announcement to a group at any time soon, but I'll be making some phone calls on the 28th after our appointment assuming baby is still ok in there. Anyway, I'm so glad today went well for you. :hugs:

And HM, :hugs: don't give up hope -- still crossing my fingers for you this month. I'm sorry time is dragging. I hate that feeling. Is there something you can do to distract yourself?



Pusscat said:


> Have any other preggers ladies made their announcement on Facebook yet? I haven't and don't particularly want to. But DH wants to as he says it's the easiest way for letting all his friends know. So it would seem silly for him to do it and not me. We'd definitely wait until after we have the 12 week scan next week though. Anyone thought about their Facebook baby strategy?!

I've thought a bit about it...I'm not planning to make a FB announcement until a few weeks after we've started telling people, at a minimum. And, until the baby comes, I probably will restrict most preg-related updates to my filter of people I'm actually in touch with. I don't post a whole lot on FB anyway so that wouldn't be that much of a change for me.

Maybe if we don't find out the sex until 20 weeks I'll tell FB then. Of course I'm hoping baby will make it obvious to us at the NT scan in two weeks, but I think the normal anatomy scan is at 20 weeks so that might be good timing to announce it to the world.

Interested in hearing what others are planning with regard to FB and announcements!


----------



## gaiagirl

That is awesome Pusscat! Must feel sooooo nice.

HM - Hope she doesn't show for you! I am really beginning to hate that witch.

AFM - Tested this morning at 9 DPO...BFN :(

Yes, yes I know it's early but AF is due tomorrow so I think there would have to be hormone built up by now to stop AF...

Also, found out my 10wk pregnant friend is having TWINS! Insane!


----------



## smawfl

Hello Ladies!

And now my mammoth reply to everyone! (I hope!)

*Shh *- Hope your cold has gone. How did you get on with your early scan?
I'm watching OBEM - will have to catch up on last weeks before tonight - want to see the twin delivery!

*Gaiagirl *- saw that you were planning on testing today and stalked your chart.. how are you feeling? Your temp has gone up though which is a good sign! Keep staying positive!! :dust: 

Is 18-20 weeks the first time they routinely scan over there then?

*Pussycat *- Love love love your scan pic!! how amazing!! Looks like baby is facing us and saying hi!

Glad the announcement went well!! 

I'm not sure about Facebook. I think DH will want to so I might share what he's written! LOL

*Seaweed *- when is your next scan? I can't wait for second tri too - I just want to feel normal again with more energy! LOL. I agree, it's all about waiting!! Strange we're only 9 days apart. I need to update my tickers!

*DS0910 *- I know what you mean about the morning sickness wooping your ass - I had a mega bout last night, wasn't actually sick but had some horrendous heaving.. horrid!

*GimGem *- how's your mega 8 working days in a row going? Almost OV time? Make sure you're not too tired ;)

*HanyouMama *- sorry for your BFN, hope it was too early to test! :dust: Stay positive, you're not out yet!

*Anneliese *- how are you feeling now your in the DPO stage? sending lots of :dust:

I know what you mean about looking at the tickers, time does fly doesn't it!!

*Ella *- sorry for your BFN :( :hugs: Hope this month is your month and you'll get your birthday BFP :thumbup:


----------



## smawfl

I haven't done an update for a while so just checking to see where we're all at?



:dust: Decemberists TTC :dust: 
Hanyoumama - Testing ??
Gaiagirl - Testing 24th February 
Minimoocow - Testing ?? 
Anneliese - Testing 29th February
Gimgem - Testing ??
Ella - Testing ?? 


:bfp: Decemberists BFP's :bfp:
Bambi1985 - Due 1st August 2012
BERDC99 - Due 12th August 2012
Spiceeb - Due 26th August 2012
FeelSoBlessed - Due 2nd-4th September 2012
Pussycat - Due 9th September 2012
DS0910 - Due 9th September 2012
Seaweed Eater - Due 15th September 2012
Smawfl - Due 24th September 2012
Shh - Due 8th October 2012
Ke29 - Due 11th October 2012


----------



## seaweed eater

Smawfl, you can update my EDD to the 15th since it sounds like that's what the doctor wants to go with. I'll change my tickers...someday. :p

My next scan is the NT scan on March 7th -- assuming, I guess, everything seems ok at the appointment on Tues...I am pretty sure they will be checking for a heartbeat with a doppler, and if there's no heartbeat I plan to push hard for a scan either on the spot or sometime later next week. Of course I'd like to know ASAP anyway, but especially next week since I'm supposed to be co-hosting a friend's baby shower next weekend and I'm planning to back out of it if I get some bad news and don't feel up to going. Fingers crossed it will not be an issue.

If everything is ok on Tues, that is when I plan to start telling people, since I'll be more or less at 12 weeks (12 by LMP, 11+5 by dating, 11+3 by EDD).

Gaiagirl and HM, thinking of both of you and hoping AF stays away!! :dust:


----------



## smawfl

Have updated you Seaweed. I'm sure everything will be fine at the scan!!


----------



## HanyouMama

I think she's on her way :( I have light pinkish spotting right now and getting horrible cramps.
Lastnight was the first time I have ever dreamed about getting pregnant. I got my BFP in my dreams... then a BFN upon waking and got cramps :(


EDIT:
She's here :(


----------



## gaiagirl

HanyouMama said:


> I think she's on her way :( I have light pinkish spotting right now and getting horrible cramps.
> Lastnight was the first time I have ever dreamed about getting pregnant. I got my BFP in my dreams... then a BFN upon waking and got cramps :(
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> She's here :(


:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

So sorry, I think I will be in the same boat come tomorrow morning. Hope I don't have a dream like that tonight!


----------



## smawfl

HanyouMama said:


> I think she's on her way :( I have light pinkish spotting right now and getting horrible cramps.
> Lastnight was the first time I have ever dreamed about getting pregnant. I got my BFP in my dreams... then a BFN upon waking and got cramps :(
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> She's here :(

So sorry Hanyou,sending big hugs xx


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: :hugs: Sorry to hear that, HM. Be kind to yourself the next few days. Hope this next month is the one!

Just found out that one of my buddies (not on this thread obviously) had a MMC. :cry: I have to say I'm feeling kind of shaken. Our symptoms and everything were quite similar. Please please be ok in there, baby!


----------



## gaiagirl

:hugs: Seaweed that is awful. Was she as far along as you? That must be so hard.

AFM - Definite AF-like cramps tonight, so I have to say...I fully expect her tomorrow morning. I realize there is still hope, but I really need to prepare myself for the (likely) possibility that this was again, not our cycle. I cannot believe how many symptoms I have had though, so obviously symptom spotting is a HUGE waste of time and energy...

I`ll update you in the AM :coffee:...


----------



## seaweed eater

Thanks gaiagirl :hugs: she was actually a day or two ahead of me, but she found out about the MC last week after some spotting and a scan. Baby had stopped growing almost 5 weeks earlier. I know I got past the point where hers stopped growing since I had that 8 week scan, which makes me feel a bit better, but it's just heartbreaking. :cry:

Anyway, enough of that. What can we do but keep thinking positive?

I hope AF stays away. If she does come, do something extra nice for yourself tomorrow, ok? :hugs:


----------



## gimgem

Hi ladies!!

Nearly done with work just got to make it to Sunday!!!! Then finally a day off :D don't worry squeezing in the bding!!!

So sorry to hear af arrived hm! Just stay positive and we can all do this!!!!! 

Any news gaiagirl?! Everything crossed for u :)

Glad u enjoyed bday and Paris smawfl! And pic looks amazing!!!


----------



## Pusscat

HanyouMama said:


> I think she's on her way :( I have light pinkish spotting right now and getting horrible cramps.
> Lastnight was the first time I have ever dreamed about getting pregnant. I got my BFP in my dreams... then a BFN upon waking and got cramps :(
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> She's here :(

:hugs::hugs: So sorry to hear that. Large bar of chocolate called for I think. Then time to look forward to the next cycle.

Gaiagirl - really really hoping it's good news, but you know we're here for you if your fears are confirmed today :hugs::hugs:

Seaweed, oh no, what horrible news about your friend :cry: Rest assured that you have seen your LO an they're doing really well!

Positive thoughts going out to everyone today :dust:


----------



## Shh

Hanyoumama - I'm so sorry she arrived, like the others said, try not to be hard on yourself, go and treat yourself to something nice.

Gaiagirl - I really hope it isn't the outcome you're now expecting. I'm holding out hope as I honestly though AF was arriving the day before I got my BFP, I would have put a lot of money on it. Thinking of you and keeping everything crossed.

Not enough time to respond to everything I've read, but just popped on to say that scan went well, its measuring two days less than I expected, but she said that would even out. Heartbeat heard - bliss. Told our parents which was lovely, I now feel like the pressure is off a bit, I felt like I was living a massive lie before!!

Take care all x


----------



## smawfl

*Seaweed *- Sorry to hear about your friend! Lets keep the positive thoughts going!!!

*Gimgem *- woohoo only a couple of days left, have you got anything nice planned for your day off? Hope you enjoy it!

*Gaiagirl *- Hope AF stays away for you!!! I think it's so cruel that AF and PG symptoms are so similar. Keep positive though!

*Shh*- Glad scan went well!! Have you got a piccie??

As for me, I seem to be struggling with teeth brushing at the moment, makes me completely gag! To the point where I'm scared to even move close to the sink!


----------



## seaweed eater

Shh, that's wonderful news!! :happydance: 2 days behind is probably within the margin of error anyway, definitely nothing to worry about. So glad to hear your bean is doing well!!

Smawfl, I totally know what you mean about tooth brushing. This might sound kind of weird (or gross?) but something that has helped me is actually tilting my head down toward the sink and letting any toothpaste and saliva run right out of my mouth. It still makes me gag to brush in the back, but it does mean that I don't have lots of fluid building up in my mouth, which otherwise I think is also part of the problem. Hope this is helpful at all!

:hugs: Sorry to bring sad news into the thread yesterday. Hope everyone is feeling good today.


----------



## smawfl

seaweed eater said:


> Smawfl, I totally know what you mean about tooth brushing. This might sound kind of weird (or gross?) but something that has helped me is actually tilting my head down toward the sink and letting any toothpaste and saliva run right out of my mouth. It still makes me gag to brush in the back, but it does mean that I don't have lots of fluid building up in my mouth, which otherwise I think is also part of the problem. Hope this is helpful at all!

Thanks Seaweed. Oh dear even just reading that is making me feel queasy though! :dohh:

I think bending over the sink makes it worse to be honest, going to try brushing in an upright position and see if that helps!


----------



## seaweed eater

:lol: Sorry about that! You do what you have to do!


----------



## gaiagirl

Well no AF yet, but I expect her today or maybe tomorrow at the latest. I didn't bother testing with FMU today...I am so sick of stark white BFNs!

If she holds off today I will at least be happy to have a 10 day LP!


----------



## smawfl

gaiagirl said:


> Well no AF yet, but I expect her today or maybe tomorrow at the latest. I didn't bother testing with FMU today...I am so sick of stark white BFNs!
> 
> If she holds off today I will at least be happy to have a 10 day LP!

No AF is good news.. I think holding off on the testing is a good idea too! :hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

Stay away, AF, stay away! Your temp looks good, too, gaiagirl!


----------



## Shh

I missed the sad news Seaweed, I'm so sorry, thats so sad, and as you know, can completely sympathise with how scary it is to know someone.

I'll try and upload a pic later, they're rubbish though tbh, really blurry and no detail compared to my 7+3 scan last time. I don't mind though, all I wanted was the reassurance that teeny baby was doing well.

Gaiagirl - still got everything crossed for you!!


----------



## seaweed eater

I thought the m/s was mostly behind me, but was sick again this morning! It's as if first trimester is punishing my impatience :lol:


----------



## smawfl

Oh no :( 

I haven't actually been sick yet, it's just the heaving that is really awful


----------



## smawfl

Can't believe baby brain is hitting me already...

So this morning I was busy preparing tonight's dinner.. slow cooker lentils. I set the slow cooker to come on with a timer 4 hours before we were due home like I normally do.

Anyway, I plugged it in and obviously didn't pay attention to which plug I picked up as when DH came home before me, he discovered the fan on in the kitchen... and a cold pot of uncooked lentils! :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh: I'd plugged the fan in rather than the slow cooker!! LOL we had to laugh! Then went out and got takeaway!


----------



## seaweed eater

Haha, that sounds like classic pregnancy brain! Glad you guys got takeaway in the end. :p I haven't noticed absentmindedness but I have gotten a bit clumsy...I've started dropping things all the time. And, this is silly, but I just got a new bra and now that my chest sticks out more I've started bumping into things :shy:


----------



## gaiagirl

OK...what do you think?
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## gaiagirl

Oh crap, you are probably all asleep! Damn, I need second opinions so bad. Obviously there is a line but it is SO faint and I am so nervous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## anneliese

ummmm I think you are pregnant!!!!! that looks very obvious to me, congrats!!!!!!!!! was this picture taken within the time limit?


----------



## anneliese

have you taken a FRER already to confirm? I think you should!!


----------



## HanyouMama

I definatley see a line :) Though its faint. You gunna test again soon?


----------



## gaiagirl

anneliese said:


> have you taken a FRER already to confirm? I think you should!!




HanyouMama said:


> I definatley see a line :) Though its faint. You gunna test again soon?

Thanks ladies...yes I am going to test with another cheapie in about 12 hours if AF hasn`t appeard. Then I will pick up a better quality test on the way home after work and try it...

I am petrified of :witch: because I thought she was due today, but I think FF miscalculated some of my cycles because of slow rising temps and she is actually due tomorrow morning.

Yikes...it will be hard not to be devastated if she shows her ugly face.


----------



## seaweed eater

GAIAGIRL YOU ARE PREGNANT!!! :happydance: :yipee: :happydance: That is a definite line right there. Oh I'm so so pleased for you, was so hoping this would be your month. Congrats!!!


----------



## HanyouMama

gaiagirl said:


> anneliese said:
> 
> 
> have you taken a FRER already to confirm? I think you should!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HanyouMama said:
> 
> 
> I definatley see a line :) Though its faint. You gunna test again soon?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks ladies...yes I am going to test with another cheapie in about 12 hours if AF hasn`t appeard. Then I will pick up a better quality test on the way home after work and try it...
> 
> I am petrified of :witch: because I thought she was due today, but I think FF miscalculated some of my cycles because of slow rising temps and she is actually due tomorrow morning.
> 
> Yikes...it will be hard not to be devastated if she shows her ugly face.Click to expand...

 Well keep us updated lady! Im excited to hear the news! Crossing everything for you! :dust:


----------



## gaiagirl

Thanks!!! I will report in 12 hours :) then again another 8 after lol.

We are trying to be as positive as possible and also acknowledge that even if for some horrible reason it doesn't stick, this means we can conceive and don't have to worry about DH's swimmers!


----------



## seaweed eater

gaiagirl said:


> We are trying to be as positive as possible and also acknowledge that even if for some horrible reason it doesn't stick, this means we can conceive and don't have to worry about DH's swimmers!

:hugs: Absolutely. Or your LP! We are all in the same boat with that one, really -- even at 11 weeks that's still how I think about it. I know it made a big psychological difference for me, though, to get past the day AF was due. Keeping everything crossed for you, but already this is great news.


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Good morning all! I hope everyone is well!

I have LOTS to catch up on but whilst I'm flying by... MaSsIvE cOnGrATuLaTiOnS Gaiagirl! Even me and my dodgy eyes can see that BFP! Fingers will be crossed that lil bean is sticky! So so pleased for you!

Afm - had scan on weds, they dated me at 13+3... A week ahead of my dates (and impossible for conception to have happened then) BUT main thing, lil bump was gorgeous! A real little wriggler! I have a blurry pic that I will upload later. 

Take care ladies, Gaiagirl - keep is posted!!!

x


----------



## smawfl

Woohoo CONGRATULATIONS Gaiagirl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Soooo pleased for you!!!! Looking forward to seeing your other tests!!

FeelSoBlessed - glad the scan went well, looking forward to seeing a pic!!


----------



## Shh

Wohoooo Gaiagirl!! I was so hoping to log on for that news this morning!! Its light, but there is definitely a line there!!!! I can't believe how excited I am for you! Looking forward to the progression tests.

FeelSoBlessed - so pleased the scan went well, my advice - stick to your guns over your due date, don't let them induce you before you're ready because those are the dates they have from that scan - just take a print out of your FF. Can't wait to see a pic!!


----------



## seaweed eater

FSB, so glad to hear the scan went well!! :happydance: That's wonderful! Can't wait for the pic.


----------



## gaiagirl

OK ladies...so wow, that was a very unsettled and stressful night of sleep. 

Last night I was SO nauseous. Seriously, my DH had to bring me crackers at 11pm so I could go to sleep. Partly probably excitement, but considering I started feeling nauseous at 8 DPO I am pretty nervous about how bad it might be for me.

Anyways, I slept from 12-4am then woke up with no hope of falling again. I had to pee SO badly so it was either deal with the pain or get up and pee (and test). 

I used TWO cheapies, and although the lines were crazy faint (even lighter than 12 hours before) they were there within the time limit.

I am trying not to worry or read into the lines, since I know their depth can totally be from other factors in my body than just `how` pregnant I am.

What is truly insane is how with THAT LITTLE HCG I can feel so sick.

Anyways, my temp was 98.3 this morning which was WAY up, but I entered 98.1 because I only slept about 90 minutes again before that...so not even sure how reliable it is.

OK...thanks SO much for the excitement and congrats. I am picking up some pricey tests on the way home and will update again (or is AF shows but I hope not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!).


----------



## smawfl

So excited for you Gaiagirl!! Maybe you're having twins!?!?!??!


----------



## seaweed eater

Enough about AF! No reason to believe AF will show for the next 9 months! :happydance:

I wouldn't worry about how your symptoms will be in the future. It's hard to tell. For me, and I know for a lot of other women, they have changed often. Plus, you will probably get better at dealing with them as your habits and your body adjust to the changes. At 5-6 weeks I had no idea how I was going to make it this far, but it hasn't been as hard as it seemed at that time. So...not that you asked for advice :wacko:...my advice would be to just focus on what will make you feel better right now. :hugs:


----------



## gaiagirl

smawfl said:


> So excited for you Gaiagirl!! Maybe you're having twins!?!?!??!




seaweed eater said:


> Enough about AF! No reason to believe AF will show for the next 9 months! :happydance:
> 
> I wouldn't worry about how your symptoms will be in the future. It's hard to tell. For me, and I know for a lot of other women, they have changed often. Plus, you will probably get better at dealing with them as your habits and your body adjust to the changes. At 5-6 weeks I had no idea how I was going to make it this far, but it hasn't been as hard as it seemed at that time. So...not that you asked for advice :wacko:...my advice would be to just focus on what will make you feel better right now. :hugs:

First of all, smawfl - that would be WAY too insane since my childhood best friend (lived next door from birth to age 19) just found out she is having twins. The odds for her were 3 in 1000 so the odds of us both? No way!

Seaweed - Thanks about AF...it is just so early I can`t even bring myself to change my avatar status or tickers. I always thought as soon as I saw a BFP I would just be ecstatic, but I have tried to really be grounded to try and avoid heartbreak. At this point, it will be heartbreaking anyways though so I may as well celebrate (a little)! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I think as soon as I get past Monday (would be 14 days after O) and have more strongly positive tests I will feel MUCH better! But then...there are always the next 8 weeks of first tri to stress over. Yikes!

I will definitely need to be snacking all day at work to ward off this nausea. Can`t believe I felt it immediately at or after implantation! Crazy, hey?


----------



## gaiagirl

Ooooooh, also did you guys notice my anniversary ticker?! It is our 8 year TODAY! How perfect...as long as all goes right! :blush:


----------



## smawfl

Good advice by Seaweed. I've definitely found my symptoms change all the time. Currently it's the nausea, and I HAVE to eat all the time.

Would be so amazing if you both had twins!

CONGRATULATIONS on your anniversary!!! Will you be celebrating?


----------



## gaiagirl

Yes, we have plans to go to a very fancy French restaurant! I won't be able to try the cheeses sadly (or the wine!), but I'll be the driver so my DH can try tr crazy fancy beers he loves!


----------



## smawfl

gaiagirl said:


> Yes, we have plans to go to a very fancy French restaurant! I won't be able to try the cheeses sadly (or the wine!), but I'll be the driver so my DH can try tr crazy fancy beers he loves!

Ah sounds lovely, have a great evening!!


----------



## Shh

Have a wonderful evening!


----------



## seaweed eater

Congrats on your anniversary!! :happydance: Have a wonderful evening! That's fantastic timing. How cool. My LMP started on our wedding anniversary, so I think that's another reason I'm slightly attached to my LMP-based dates :p


----------



## Pusscat

Giaiagirl - I read your news over breakfast this morning and it really made my day! So so so happy for you :happydance:

Hope you have an extra special anniversary celebration tonight! :thumbup:


----------



## minimoocow

Gaiagirl - congrats on the BFP . . . all that worrying about LP and it didn't make any difference at all!!! :happydance:


----------



## gaiagirl

So here is my FRER from this afternoon. I am pretty happy with the darkness, for 11 DPO. I still have one more FRER and 2 more cheapies...I will save them for probably Sunday - Tuesday...

So I guess this is it for testing for a few days! Time to accept that I am indeed pregnant, and plan to remain that way until Nov 5th (due date according to FF).

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







test2.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## seaweed eater

You sure are!! Time for tickers, woman, tickers :happydance:


----------



## seaweed eater

One of my friends from work who is in the know just told me that she has heard multiple rumors from colleagues that I am pregnant. I find this half amusing and half annoying. Apparently one guy I barely know saw something baby-related on my laptop screen at some point (and it can't have been anything too incriminating because I've been really careful -- maybe just an email subject?), and then drew an inference and went and told everybody. That, I think, is rude.

But with regard to the rumors themselves, I'm not surprised, because I have been acting pretty weird in trying to deal with MS and things, and people have been asking when I'm going to get pregnant ever since I got married. I also don't really care at this point, since everyone will get to find out soon enough. It does make me want to hide and not interact with anyone until Wednesday!


----------



## anneliese

I'm so happy for you gaiagirl, that's amazing!! but now I'm also a little sad that I'll be one of the only ones left still ttc :(


----------



## gaiagirl

seaweed eater said:


> One of my friends from work who is in the know just told me that she has heard multiple rumors from colleagues that I am pregnant. I find this half amusing and half annoying. Apparently one guy I barely know saw something baby-related on my laptop screen at some point (and it can't have been anything too incriminating because I've been really careful -- maybe just an email subject?), and then drew an inference and went and told everybody. That, I think, is rude.
> 
> But with regard to the rumors themselves, I'm not surprised, because I have been acting pretty weird in trying to deal with MS and things, and people have been asking when I'm going to get pregnant ever since I got married. I also don't really care at this point, since everyone will get to find out soon enough. It does make me want to hide and not interact with anyone until Wednesday!

That is frustrating...I always thought it was rude to speculate or ask people if they were PG and now being on the other side I can definitely say IT IS! If you want people to know, you will tell them...

The only two outcomes of asking someone that are a) the answer is NO and maybe they dont want to have that conversation or b) the answer is YES but they werent ready to share!


----------



## gaiagirl

anneliese said:


> I'm so happy for you gaiagirl, that's amazing!! but now I'm also a little sad that I'll be one of the only ones left still ttc :(

I know, I felt the same last month and this month when I thought I was out. The way I tried to look at it was that every month that went by, and the larger the BFP list became, was closer to MINE because, statistically speaking we will likely have gotten a BFP within 3-6 months (especially when charting or using OPKs)...

So this could be it for you, and if not...soon! Besides, this is the best thread by FAR and no one is going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## seaweed eater

anneliese said:


> I'm so happy for you gaiagirl, that's amazing!! but now I'm also a little sad that I'll be one of the only ones left still ttc :(

As gaiagirl said, no one is going ANYWHERE! I bet we will all be pregnant within the next few months, but if not, we'll wait as long as it takes! :hugs:


----------



## HanyouMama

Congrats Gaiagirl :) I'm so happy for you!


----------



## smawfl

Congratulations again Gaiagirl! Lovely test! How is the nausea doing? Loving the tickers :)

I think others on here have mentioned,but try to avoid the first tri threads if you can. or at least the ones with worrying titles! When I venture in there I skim read them as there is so much that can cause you to worry unnessecerily!

Anneliese,don't worry hun you will get there too :) we are all in this together!


----------



## Shh

anneliese said:


> I'm so happy for you gaiagirl, that's amazing!! but now I'm also a little sad that I'll be one of the only ones left still ttc :(

We are not going anywhere until everyone gets their BFP! It won't be long :flower:

Totally agree with Gaiagirl, there is no good reason to ask the question. Why oh why do people continue to do it?! I'm lying to some pretty good friends at the moment, I HATE it, but equally, I'm cross with them for asking.


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

gaiagirl said:


> Ooooooh, also did you guys notice my anniversary ticker?! It is our 8 year TODAY! How perfect...as long as all goes right! :blush:

Congrats on your anniversary also gaiagirl! I hope you and DH had a lovely evening, no doubt repeating the phrase... 'Can you believe it' to each other!



seaweed eater said:


> One of my friends from work who is in the know just told me that she has heard multiple rumors from colleagues that I am pregnant. I find this half amusing and half annoying. Apparently one guy I barely know saw something baby-related on my laptop screen at some point (and it can't have been anything too incriminating because I've been really careful -- maybe just an email subject?), and then drew an inference and went and told everybody. That, I think, is rude.
> 
> But with regard to the rumors themselves, I'm not surprised, because I have been acting pretty weird in trying to deal with MS and things, and people have been asking when I'm going to get pregnant ever since I got married. I also don't really care at this point, since everyone will get to find out soon enough. It does make me want to hide and not interact with anyone until Wednesday!

How random for him to start gossiping! Blokes are the worst! Ha! I can see you'd be a tad frustrated with that but I'm glad you're not letting it get to you too much. 
I've told my head of dept., 4 trusted colleagues in my department and the headteacher. Me and DH are planning on telling the family next week (they're all coming over to ours to watch our wedding DVD) so I think I will be more geared up to be 'more open' about it at school. Still feels wierd telling people! I get all shy and can't deal with attention! Suppose my tummy will be speaking for me soon!




anneliese said:


> I'm so happy for you gaiagirl, that's amazing!! but now I'm also a little sad that I'll be one of the only ones left still ttc :(

Anneliese, we're not going anywhere! Completely agree with gaiagirl... this is the best thread on BnB in my opinion! We're all wishing lots of continued dust, don't go getting stressed out about anything!
It's genuinely so nice to celebrate a BFP with you ladies, we're looking forward to yours but we're also very patient so don't worry about a thing! x


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Here goes then ladies! 

Dated 13+3 on Wed 22nd Feb, giving EDD of 26th August 2012 (out the window with the September baby theory... :haha:)!!!

Thanks for the advice Shh on sticking to my own dates... I think I will for now, as this EDD means I would've conceived whilst the witch was around... we didn't dtd until at least 4 days after! I think I will leave my tickers for now, or maybe change one of them?

A friend has told me that they base it on CRL (which was 7.3cm) as opposed to LMP. I don't know ey! It's amazing how the September theory is less significant to me now... seeing that gorgeous little wriggler can't be explained.

Always wishing those TTC lots of dust and mamas-to-be continued healthy pregnancies! x
 



Attached Files:







Picture2.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ke29

Congratulations gaiagirl, fabby news! 

Sorry ive gone quiet everyone, im sooo tired all the time. Im falling asleep at 8pm most nights which is usually when I am on the internet. Hope everyone is well. Other than being tired I havent really got any symptoms, I feel sick sometimes but I can usually control it by eating regularly. Im having a scan next Saturday. Still doesnt seem real.


----------



## minimoocow

Right then ladies I'm back - how is everyone?! I've been lurking but not posting for the past few weeks as I've not been feeling like it much. 

Hope everyone is ok - lots of lovely scan pics and another BFP!!!

AFM - DR confirmed it was likely to be an early m/c as AF was late and test def looked BFP. I made a DR's appointment as it was sooo very painful which scared me a bit (and OH who wanted to take me to A&E when it happened). Apparantly this is because I was passing big clots which meant the cervix had to contract to let them through. But it has majorly worried me about giving birth as I don't think I could take pain worse than that and compared to a baby the clots were tiny! DH laughed at me when I said that which made it worse :growlmad:

Anyway, I always thought I'd want a natural birth . . . maybe not but we can cross that bridge when we come to it.

So . . . I feel a bit odd that I'm ok about it - I thought if I ever had a m/c I'd be devasted but I think as it was so early I hadn't got time to be excited etc. But that means I've been feeling a bit guilty about being ok about it! We have been ttc again this cycle and are now in the 2 ww but I wonder if we should have waited as if i do get BFP the date of LMP will also be the date of m/c.

Argh . . . I'll stop rambling now as I know you ladies don't want to hear about chemicals/m/c's etc but I would just say if it happens you'll know so until then don't worry about it (although when I get my BFP I know I'll be worrying like mad so easier said that done!!!)


----------



## gaiagirl

Hi Ladies! We had an awesome dinner, although SO strange to order a virgin drink and avoid certain foods! I hope it's OK to occasionally gorge on rich foods though because we did :) It was also awesome for my DH to get to enjoy lots of fancy 'Trappist monk' beers from Belgium and not have to drive!

FSB - Yes, we spent a lot of time just talking about how CRAZY it is...and debating on telling people...that's a hard choice.

Smawfl - the nausea is OK if I'm not hungry, I read that high protein snacks are best so I'm going to pick some up. Can't believe how much my boobs hurt though! Not too tired yet...

FSB - that scan is amazing! So awesome you're dates were right :) Almost in the 2nd Tri!!!!!!!! My dates actually mean I am less than 4 wks, so I'm keeping my tickers based on LMP for now but will be clear with my midwife for scheduling appts and trying to find HB and stuff. It's still so early though that most websites reject my due date and won't build me a pregnancy calendar, lol. I will feel MUCH better on Monday when I am truly past the 14 DPO stage. 

Mini - :hugs: I am so sorry you had to go through that. I see AF arrived at 15 DPO, when did you get the positive? I have been saying to DH that even if the worst happens...now we know that his swimmers are all good and conception is happening. Small consolation now, but still a positive thing! I am sure the next BFP will be sticky!!!! Good luck over the next week or so :):)

AFM - the debate over telling people goes on. I told one of my closest friends yesterday. We work at the same school and I knew about both of her pregnancies within days...she is also about 12 weeks now and has been waiting for me to get PG! I would definitely need her support in losing the pregnancy so I feel OK about it...Tonight I am going to see my absolute closest friend (my MOH) and her hubby. We want to tell them so bad and it will be so hard not to, but I just worry about them telling people. I trust them but they've never been TTC so I'm not sure they understand the gravity of it. Arg!!!! I don't know what to do.


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: :hugs: Minimoocow, I'm so sorry for what you've been through. Absolutely don't feel guilty for feeling ANY emotion (or lack thereof)! However you are dealing with it is totally ok. I am sorry it was so physically painful though. Don't count out natural childbirth -- when it's time for that, you'll (probably) have trained yourself in lots of relaxation techniques, plus you'll know that the pain is all for the purpose of having your beautiful baby, and I imagine that knowledge helps.

I'm sure you will be seeing another BFP very soon now. :hugs:

FSB! :hugs: What a beautiful scan pic. And how amazing about your due date! August, huh? :thumbup: You're right, they do base the dating on CRL, I believe -- and there's also a way of measuring the sac or something. When I had my last scan they measured CRL from a few different angles and also measured the sac to confirm everything was growing at the right pace.

Are you showing at all yet? What about you, Pusscat?
I've been able to feel my uterus for the past few days, and before that I noticed that my stomach had changed shape. (I read somewhere on the forums that the uterus pushes the other stuff up as it grows -- don't know if that's true but it makes total sense of what happened in my case.) Now I feel like I look pregnant unless I wear a loose skirt that comes up to my natural waist and hides the belly. I'm mostly happy about it, because I'm excited about growing a bump and being rather small I thought I might not show until later, but I hate having to hide it! It's a small change so ordinarily I would try to convince myself I was being paranoid, but now I know there are rumors so I bet people are looking at my stomach, and yesterday a friend commented that my chest had grown :dohh: Never imagined I would have trouble hiding it before 12 weeks!


----------



## minimoocow

gaiagirl said:


> Mini - :hugs: I am so sorry you had to go through that. I see AF arrived at 15 DPO, when did you get the positive? I have been saying to DH that even if the worst happens...now we know that his swimmers are all good and conception is happening. Small consolation now, but still a positive thing! I am sure the next BFP will be sticky!!!! Good luck over the next week or so :):)
> .

I was 4 days late for AF when it came but had been getting odd v v v faint positives from 11 DPO some only shadowy in the time and then showed pink later but no progresion. At 14 DPO I got def positive with FMU on FRER equivalent but by PM it wsn't showing up anymore on other tests (IC and CBD). Anyway . . . onwards and upwards - the dr said same as you - its a good sign that everything is getting to where it should be etc and keep on taking the folic acid . . . FX's for this week - I think I'll test Fri PM so only 5 more days to go!


----------



## anneliese

gaiagirl said:


> I know, I felt the same last month and this month when I thought I was out. The way I tried to look at it was that every month that went by, and the larger the BFP list became, was closer to MINE because, statistically speaking we will likely have gotten a BFP within 3-6 months (especially when charting or using OPKs)...
> 
> So this could be it for you, and if not...soon! Besides, this is the best thread by FAR and no one is going anywhere anytime soon.




seaweed eater said:


> As gaiagirl said, no one is going ANYWHERE! I bet we will all be pregnant within the next few months, but if not, we'll wait as long as it takes! :hugs:




smawfl said:


> Anneliese,don't worry hun you will get there too :) we are all in this together!




Shh said:


> We are not going anywhere until everyone gets their BFP! It won't be long :flower:




seaweed eater said:


> Anneliese, we're not going anywhere! Completely agree with gaiagirl... this is the best thread on BnB in my opinion! We're all wishing lots of continued dust, don't go getting stressed out about anything!
> It's genuinely so nice to celebrate a BFP with you ladies, we're looking forward to yours but we're also very patient so don't worry about a thing! x


aw thanks girls, you're all so sweet and it makes me feel really great that I have everyone's support. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I think I'm about 8dpo right now and got a negative on an IC this morning so I was pretty disappointed about that, but maybe it's still too early this cycle.

gaia you were at 8 dpo when you got your bfp on the IC right?


----------



## Shh

Anneliese - I got an absolute stark white negative at 8dpo, then a positive at 10dpo, both on a FRER.

Minimoo - Well done for being so positive about the whole experience, I think you're incredibly brave! Fingers crossed for this month, like you say, at least everything "can" work. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you and all the others TTC.

Gaiagirl - so pleased you had a lovely evening last night. Indulging in a lot of food? At the moment I'm doing that EVERY day! I cannot stop eating! I really need to go shopping for some healthier snacks...

Ke - not long to go until the scan - how exciting! I have to say, I've been having the odd nap when DD does... :blush:

FeelSoBlessed - Awesome picture! Hello little baby!!

Seaweed - I'm already having to undo my jeans and unless I consciously hold my stomach muscles in I'm definitely looking a little porky! I'm guessing its mainly bloating, but I'm definitely bigger than last time, but maybe thats because my stomach muscles are _slightly_ less toned this time!! :haha:


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

minimoocow said:


> Right then ladies I'm back - how is everyone?! I've been lurking but not posting for the past few weeks as I've not been feeling like it much.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok - lots of lovely scan pics and another BFP!!!
> 
> AFM - DR confirmed it was likely to be an early m/c as AF was late and test def looked BFP. I made a DR's appointment as it was sooo very painful which scared me a bit (and OH who wanted to take me to A&E when it happened). Apparantly this is because I was passing big clots which meant the cervix had to contract to let them through. But it has majorly worried me about giving birth as I don't think I could take pain worse than that and compared to a baby the clots were tiny! DH laughed at me when I said that which made it worse :growlmad:
> 
> Anyway, I always thought I'd want a natural birth . . . maybe not but we can cross that bridge when we come to it.
> 
> So . . . I feel a bit odd that I'm ok about it - I thought if I ever had a m/c I'd be devasted but I think as it was so early I hadn't got time to be excited etc. But that means I've been feeling a bit guilty about being ok about it! We have been ttc again this cycle and are now in the 2 ww but I wonder if we should have waited as if i do get BFP the date of LMP will also be the date of m/c.
> 
> Argh . . . I'll stop rambling now as I know you ladies don't want to hear about chemicals/m/c's etc but I would just say if it happens you'll know so until then don't worry about it (although when I get my BFP I know I'll be worrying like mad so easier said that done!!!)

Hope you get that bfp soon *mini * and a real sticky bean! x

*Anneliese *- hold off testing for a couple of days (if you can!!), it's common for bfn's at 8dpo. Fingers are crossed for you x


----------



## anneliese

thanks guys, I hope that's the case with me this month. I usually don't have any urge to test the first week, but once 7 or 8 dpo hits I'm dying to test for some reason and it's super hard to resist:wacko:


----------



## gaiagirl

Annaliese - I had negative IC on 8 and 9 DPO. It was the afternoon of 10 DPO that I got that first faint positive!


----------



## anneliese

thanks, that gives me a little more hope then :thumbup:


----------



## Pusscat

Minimoo - good to see you back on here but sorry to hear what happened. Glad you're moving on in the best way possible and already in 2ww again. A bfp is pretty likely this time round, so fingers crossed!

Feelsoblessed - what a gorgeous scan photo. I know what you mean about due dates too. I'm really not worried if baby comes early and therefore in august. 1 year less of child care fees would certainly be an advantage!

Gaiagirl - lovely frer test! 

Anneliese - I got a bfn on an ic at 8dpo, so don't stress if you can manage! I got a positive on an frer on the same day though, which proves ics are not to be relied upon!

Seaweed - I've got a definite baby bump starting to show :happydance: it's only been noticable in the past week, even only the past couple of days. I can tell it's baby bump as it's hard when I press it. DH noticed it yesterday and was like - wow, you look pregnant! It made me so happy! I have a feeling this coming week is when I'm going to 'pop', as they say. It is so nice having a little tummy to hold and look at.

I'm upstairs in our room because DH has friends staying the night. It got to 10 and I was practically asleep at the table so I made my excuses and came to bed. Plus one of them is really annoying! So was glad of the pregnancy tiredness excuse! Trouble is the annoying one is also really loud and now really drunk, so don't know if i'm going to get to sleep.


----------



## ds0910

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is well!

gaiagirl- Huge congrats on the BFP! Getting closer to everyone getting their BFP's! So exciting!

mini moo- So sorry to hear that. It's wonderful though how positive you are able to be about it. And don't ever feel guilty for the way that you handle something happening to you. We are all very different and however you react and cope is perfectly fine.

afm- not much different to report, other than my chest breaking out like crazy and my stress level going out the roof. Got on a good cleaning high today though, even though it feels pointless until we are able to have the work done on the house that it needs. Hopefully soon. OOOHH, and I go for my genetic screening on Tuesday, so yet another really stressful few weeks coming up. Wish me and peanut luck!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Anneliese, my first positive with ICs was at 10 DPO, too, and even that is relatively early. 8 is very early and I've never heard of anyone getting one at 7. So you are far from being out!

FSB and DS, you are both officially considered to be in 2nd tri in your respective countries today, right? :happydance: That is fantastic!! Pusscat, to me you are in 2nd tri too, but I know things are different in the UK. In any case, it is so wonderful that you have all made it this far with healthy babies :cloud9: cannot wait to hopefully be joining you this week (knock on wood)!


----------



## gaiagirl

OK...so I changed my tickers to my EDD based on ovulation because I just think it is the most realistic. I hate that it means I am 4 weeks tomorrow...but I will just have to accept it!

Omg it makes me SO early on in this pregnancy...

I decided not to tell my best friend yesterday, but I think I will tell her around March 10/11 when I am just about 6 weeks. I know that is still very early, but I would definitely talk to her about any loss I had (I hate even entertaining that thought).

I also POAS again today (IC) and it was darker than a few days ago, but still not terribly dark. Trying not to obsess...

Can't wait for the first milestone...being past 15-18 DPO and the chemical pregnancy stage. Yikes!

I am SO excited (and jealous) for everyone leaving the first tri behind! I won't get a scan until 18 weeks, but I am hoping to hear the HB around 9 weeks and feel MUCH better. I will probably tell my parents after that.

Anneliese - I am so exicted for the next few days for you, I have a good feeling! :thumbup:

I am going hiking today...nothing too too intense, but I need to get some exercise I feel SO gross. I think I am also going to go to the gym later this week, what do you ladies think of the elliptical machine in pregnancy? It is no impact which is nice, but you can still get a little cardiovascular exercise!

Anyways, hope you all had great weekends. :hugs:


----------



## Pusscat

seaweed eater said:


> Anneliese, my first positive with ICs was at 10 DPO, too, and even that is relatively early. 8 is very early and I've never heard of anyone getting one at 7. So you are far from being out!
> 
> FSB and DS, you are both officially considered to be in 2nd tri in your respective countries today, right? :happydance: That is fantastic!! Pusscat, to me you are in 2nd tri too, but I know things are different in the UK. In any case, it is so wonderful that you have all made it this far with healthy babies :cloud9: cannot wait to hopefully be joining you this week (knock on wood)!

I'm considering myself to be in the 2nd tri as of this weekend as it can't hurt to relax a little! If you look at my symptoms, it pretty much indicates I'm out of the 1st tri now - no nausea, a lot less tired, and bump starting to show. So that's where I'm putting myself now! 

Looking forward to seeing your ticker change over to plum in the week seaweed!

Gaiagirl - how has today been? Hope symptoms haven't got worse!

I think I had heartburn for the first time last night. Every time I turned over it felt like acid was coming up from my stomach up towards my mouth :wacko: It really wasn't nice! Hope it's not going to be a regular occurance, hoping it was just due to a very bad night's sleep.


----------



## gaiagirl

Pusscat said:


> Gaiagirl - how has today been? Hope symptoms haven't got worse!


Actually not terribly bad. I get moments of nausea here and there, I have gagged a few times in the past couple days but it doesn't seem to be getting worse right now. 

I did have some cramps after a big meal last night, which of course sent me running to the bathroom every 15 min, but so far so good!

Early pregnancy is scary/exciting/terrifying/exhilarating...so crazy!


----------



## Pusscat

gaiagirl said:


> OK...so I changed my tickers to my EDD based on ovulation because I just think it is the most realistic. I hate that it means I am 4 weeks tomorrow...but I will just have to accept it!
> 
> Omg it makes me SO early on in this pregnancy...
> 
> I decided not to tell my best friend yesterday, but I think I will tell her around March 10/11 when I am just about 6 weeks. I know that is still very early, but I would definitely talk to her about any loss I had (I hate even entertaining that thought).
> 
> I also POAS again today (IC) and it was darker than a few days ago, but still not terribly dark. Trying not to obsess...
> 
> Can't wait for the first milestone...being past 15-18 DPO and the chemical pregnancy stage. Yikes!
> 
> I am SO excited (and jealous) for everyone leaving the first tri behind! I won't get a scan until 18 weeks, but I am hoping to hear the HB around 9 weeks and feel MUCH better. I will probably tell my parents after that.
> 
> Anneliese - I am so exicted for the next few days for you, I have a good feeling! :thumbup:
> 
> I am going hiking today...nothing too too intense, but I need to get some exercise I feel SO gross. I think I am also going to go to the gym later this week, what do you ladies think of the elliptical machine in pregnancy? It is no impact which is nice, but you can still get a little cardiovascular exercise!
> 
> Anyways, hope you all had great weekends. :hugs:

I'm not sure what an elliptical machine is so can't help with that! But if it's no impact then that sounds good. Just don't push it too hard and don't let yourself get too hot! Hope the hike helps, I'm sure the fresh air will be very good for you and will help take your mind off what's going on inside your tummy!


----------



## gaiagirl

Its kind of like a gliding treadmill...hard to explain:
 



Attached Files:







Smooth-Fitness-CE-3.6-elliptical-machine-review.png
File size: 155 KB
Views: 2


----------



## seaweed eater

gaiagirl said:


> I am going hiking today...nothing too too intense, but I need to get some exercise I feel SO gross. I think I am also going to go to the gym later this week, what do you ladies think of the elliptical machine in pregnancy? It is no impact which is nice, but you can still get a little cardiovascular exercise!

Elliptical is perfect in pregnancy I think. That, yoga, and swimming are among the best forms of exercise from what I've heard. :thumbup:

Enjoy your hike! Has the beautiful weather we've been having here extended as far north as BC? I hope so!

What has everyone else in first tri been doing for exercise? I tried to get a walking routine going after I decided to stop my dance training, but even walking for 20 minutes made me feel dizzy and nauseated, so I stopped. My only exercise has been teaching dance once a week. I need to start getting back into it now that I'm feeling a bit better.

Glad your symptoms have not been bad, gaiagirl :hugs:


----------



## Pusscat

seaweed eater said:


> gaiagirl said:
> 
> 
> I am going hiking today...nothing too too intense, but I need to get some exercise I feel SO gross. I think I am also going to go to the gym later this week, what do you ladies think of the elliptical machine in pregnancy? It is no impact which is nice, but you can still get a little cardiovascular exercise!
> 
> Elliptical is perfect in pregnancy I think. That, yoga, and swimming are among the best forms of exercise from what I've heard. :thumbup:
> 
> Enjoy your hike! Has the beautiful weather we've been having here extended as far north as BC? I hope so!
> 
> What has everyone else in first tri been doing for exercise? I tried to get a walking routine going after I decided to stop my dance training, but even walking for 20 minutes made me feel dizzy and nauseated, so I stopped. My only exercise has been teaching dance once a week. I need to start getting back into it now that I'm feeling a bit better.
> 
> Glad your symptoms have not been bad, gaiagirl :hugs:Click to expand...

The gliding treadmill looks good to me :thumbup:

I had wanted to carry on with yoga but the type I was doing wasn't suitable for pregnancy. Hoping to pick up a pregnancy type of yoga after about 14 weeks. But want to find a class that is a bit more than just meditation and breathing as I'm missing exercise. I've not done anything, apart from a walk with DH most weekends. Starting to feel a bit flabby and don't like it! Maybe I can try some simple toning exercises at home.


----------



## ds0910

My dr actually ADVISED using an eliptical, as I have been thinking of getting one for home as gym memberships are so expensive! He said it was a perfect way to exercise while pregnant........plus I already have arthritis in my left knee from multiple knee surgery, so jogging is COMPLETELY out of the question!


----------



## gaiagirl

Yay! I am so glad to hear that DS and everyone else. :happydance::happydance::happydance:

It is so important to me to still get to exercise, but safely! Our hike today was perfect, weather was great...until it started snowing?!?!?!??! Weird. Anyways it felt amazing to get fresh air and move my body. 

Otherwise...back to a very crazy work week, our union is possibly striking in response a the govt imposing legislation instead of negotiating with us. :growlmad: Sucks and will be pretty intense, but I am keeping that stress separate from myself and staying calm and collected.

Also...how did all you pregnant ladies stay calm and happy and not worry yourselves sick? I know I am a worrier by nature, and I knew I would have to calm myself but seriously...I cannot stop thinking about and obsessing over the possibility of miscarriage. I feel like it is SO far to go until I am 'in the clear' although I guess not really ever 100%.

Yikes, I am sorry to sound so negative, I really am trying to think positive!

To the others in the 2ww...still FX'd for you! Hope you all move on to the NEXT stage of worrying soon, lol.
:dust:


----------



## seaweed eater

gaiagirl said:


> Also...how did all you pregnant ladies stay calm and happy and not worry yourselves sick? I know I am a worrier by nature, and I knew I would have to calm myself but seriously...I cannot stop thinking about and obsessing over the possibility of miscarriage. I feel like it is SO far to go until I am 'in the clear' although I guess not really ever 100%.

To be honest I don't really have any great suggestions. It's a tough situation...there's so much at stake and we have so little control over what happens.

I've tried to remind myself that the odds are good that everything will be ok. 80% at least, and increasing with every passing day. Also, that if something happens, God forbid, I will be strong enough to deal with it. It will be hard, but I will do what it takes to get through. I think sometimes we worry because we think that worrying will help soften the blow if something happens. So trusting myself to deal with whatever happens as it happens helped a little.

It did get easier for me, somehow, as the weeks went by...even before my scan. I don't really know why. Just couldn't sustain the same level of anxiety, I guess. Got a bit more used to the situation.

I've read advice that you should try to focus on things you are excited about in pregnancy and spend time every day trying to feel connected to your baby...but I actually found those things made my anxiety worse, not better. :nope: But YMMV.

When the anxiety got really acute, I tried to give myself permission to take it easy and do something fun or distracting. Sometimes you just need to do whatever it takes to make time pass. And that's ok. However you get through it as calmly as possible is ok. :hugs:

Oh and...don't Google anything you are worried about. It makes it a million times worse!


----------



## gaiagirl

Yes, definitely I need to stop Googling every search term I can think of. :dohh:

I did find some fairly reassuring stats though, which made me feel alot better.

So I am going to stop while I am ahead! VERY good chances are that I will have a healthy, beautiful baby by November. :cloud9:


----------



## minimoocow

Gaiagirl - 4 weeks today! :happydance: 

I was super irritable yesterday - if its a pregnancy sign I'll be having twins :haha: Poor DH he couldn't do anything right! I think i might just have been hungry though as we went on a 4 hr round car trip and I skipped lunch and then started feeling a bit sick as I hadn't eaten . . .

Anyways happy Monday everyone . . . only 5 days till the weekend (I'm really not into work at the minute which is unusual for me but I am very distracted)!!!


----------



## smawfl

Morning Decemberists!! How are you all doing?

I've had a busy and worrying weekend. Saturday was spent sorting my car and making sure it passed it's MOT so lots of rushing around getting new tyres sorted and the like. Then in the evening I went to my parents for coffee and came back and noticed I had some blood/spotting in my underwear. Obviously straightaway alarm bells start ringing, sorry for TMI but it was browny and mucousy in my underwear then pinky/red when I wiped. I had a read through my books and spotting is very common and not to worry unless it's accompanied by cramps and if it's lots of constant bleeding and I didnt have either. We were deliberating whether to go to A&E and I decided they wouldn't be able to do a scan as it was late so we'd end up spending hours there wasting time. I thought I'll see how it goes and if it gets worse I'll get straight to hospital. Anyway woke up yesterday and there was a tiny amount of brown and a little bit yesterday. Now fingers crossed it's stopped but I've got an appointment with the Doctor later so will see what she says. I'm sure it's fine and I've still been feeling really nauseaus so I'm staying positive. I'll see the doc later so at least it's on my records that this has happened. Fingers crossed it doesn't happen again. 

Also on Saturday morning we had the midwife booking in appointment which went really well, she was lovely and made me feel very positive about my pregnancy which was nice. Havent got my 12 week scan date through yet so will chase up the hospital.

*FeelSoBlessed *- lovbely scan pic!! Proper summer baby there! :) Glad all is well x

*Ke29 *- Sorry you're feeling so tired, mine is still in full force but not quite as tired as a few weeks back. It's so difficult when you're used to being a busy bee. My ironing pile is huge but I just can't ever seem to find the energy to tackle it!

*Minimoocow *- so sorry you had to go through what you did :hugs: glad you're sounding more positive, sending lots of :dust: your way. Your chart looks fab! :thumbup:

*Gaiagirl *- glad you had a lovely dinner and the hiking went well. That machine you posted is called a cross trainer here, I used to love it when I went to the gym. Sounds fine to use as it's not high impact. 

I don't know what to suggest about staying calm as like you I'm a natural worrier. I guess unless something is obviously wrong then try not to worry and stress about it. At the end of the day stress is not good for baby so try to think like that if worrying thoughts pop into your head! and agree, stay away from Google, and as I said before some of the first tri treads!

*Seaweed *- I'm not showing yet, I only have a 'bloat bump' which is massive in the evenings! Although saying that I've got some jeans on today which dont have much stretch in them and I've had to undo the button while I'm sat at my desk, not because they're too small, it's just uncomfortable! My boobs are noticably bigger though!!
In terms of excercize, I've just been walking. Don't have the energy to do much else! From 14 weeks midwife said I can start to do pregnancy yoga and pilates so will start that I think. Hopefully I'll have more energy then!!

*Anneliese *- yes sounds like you tested a little too early.. hang on in there :hugs: :dust:

*Pussycat *- did you manage to get any sleep? I've been finding I'm quite restless at night and seem to be concious of changing positions while I'm asleep. I try to lie on my left side but then get uncomfortable so end up switching but then it seems I'm aware that I shouldnt stay in the position for long and switch back to the left! I didn't wake up mega early this morning which was a first though!

Congrats on 2nd Tri status! And sorry for your heartburn!!

*DS0910 *- Take it easy on the cleaning and lots of luck for your tests tomorrow x


Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## smawfl

Here's an update ladies, can you let me know if anything is incorrect or needs updating? xx


:dust: Decemberists TTC :dust: 
Hanyoumama - Testing ??
Minimoocow - Testing 2nd March 
Gimgem - Testing ??
Ella - Testing ?? 
Anneliese - Testing ??


:bfp: Decemberists BFP's :bfp:
Bambi1985 - Due 1st August 2012
BERDC99 - Due 12th August 2012
Spiceeb - Due 26th August 2012
FeelSoBlessed - Due 2nd-4th September 2012
Pussycat - Due 9th September 2012
DS0910 - Due 9th September 2012
Seaweed Eater - Due 15th September 2012
Smawfl - Due 24th September 2012
Shh - Due 8th October 2012
Ke29 - Due 11th October 2012 
Gaiagirl - Due 5th November 2012


----------



## seaweed eater

Happy 4 weeks to gaiagirl and 10 weeks to smawfl!! :yipee:

Smawfl :hugs: :hugs: I'm sorry about the spotting. As you said, I bet everything is perfectly fine. Glad you have an appointment and can get that confirmed. Looking forward to hearing how it went.

Mini, excited for you to test this month! Your chart does look great! :dust:


----------



## gaiagirl

Minimoo - You never know! I started feeling sick if my blood sugar got low right from 8 DPO. I do normally get VERY unpleasant when I haven't eaten though so that wouldn't be out of the ordinary for me! FX'd for you!!!!!!!! Chart looks awesome!

Smawfl - That would be scary and stressful, but I am sure it is fine especially if you aren't have bad cramps. My friend told me she had 3-4 drops of blood early in her son's pregnancy...I think it is pretty common. I think around 9-10 weeks is when the new placenta takes over isn't it? Maybe it just means some changes going on in there :)

Also, can you put Nov 5 as my due date? I decided to go with my O-based date because it is more realistic. I definitely liked seeing the further along ticker, but I can always adjust later if baby measures differently!

AFM - I am SO glad I am at 4 weeks, but man...I feel like I have already been pregnant for so long, haha. It is crazy that it is just 4 weeks. I can't wait to be past the chemical pregnancy stage in a few days...then apparently the risk of MC goes down to 10% which I feel pretty good about. After 8 weeks it is apparently only 5%! Yay! Sorry to bring that up here, hope you aren't offended but it really does reassure me because those are some seriously low odds. Factor in that I have no risk factors...I feel good!

I haven't been too tired at all lately. Also the nausea has subsided, but I do get weird gagging reflexes. I know that seems like it would be MS but I don't really FEEL that nauseous...I just smell something and gag. Weird, lol.

I also had dull lower back pain and kind of mild cramps last night, I couldn't get comfortable. I worried a little...but I think it was pretty normal? One weird thing was I had nerve pain in my left upper thigh and hip/groin area. It felt like a pinched nerve or something...

Wow, I thought I symptom spotted in the 2ww!? Much crazier now! haha.


----------



## smawfl

gaiagirl said:


> Minimoo - You never know! I started feeling sick if my blood sugar got low right from 8 DPO. I do normally get VERY unpleasant when I haven't eaten though so that wouldn't be out of the ordinary for me! FX'd for you!!!!!!!! Chart looks awesome!
> 
> Smawfl - That would be scary and stressful, but I am sure it is fine especially if you aren't have bad cramps. My friend told me she had 3-4 drops of blood early in her son's pregnancy...I think it is pretty common. I think around 9-10 weeks is when the new placenta takes over isn't it? Maybe it just means some changes going on in there :)
> 
> Also, can you put Nov 5 as my due date? I decided to go with my O-based date because it is more realistic. I definitely liked seeing the further along ticker, but I can always adjust later if baby measures differently!
> 
> AFM - I am SO glad I am at 4 weeks, but man...I feel like I have already been pregnant for so long, haha. It is crazy that it is just 4 weeks. I can't wait to be past the chemical pregnancy stage in a few days...then apparently the risk of MC goes down to 10% which I feel pretty good about. After 8 weeks it is apparently only 5%! Yay! Sorry to bring that up here, hope you aren't offended but it really does reassure me because those are some seriously low odds. Factor in that I have no risk factors...I feel good!
> 
> I haven't been too tired at all lately. Also the nausea has subsided, but I do get weird gagging reflexes. I know that seems like it would be MS but I don't really FEEL that nauseous...I just smell something and gag. Weird, lol.
> 
> I also had dull lower back pain and kind of mild cramps last night, I couldn't get comfortable. I worried a little...but I think it was pretty normal? One weird thing was I had nerve pain in my left upper thigh and hip/groin area. It felt like a pinched nerve or something...
> 
> Wow, I thought I symptom spotted in the 2ww!? Much crazier now! haha.

No worries, have updated you :thumbup:

I think as it's our first we all worry just that little bit more as we just haven't a clue whats going on! DH and I were talking the other night and he said if we're worrying this much now, what are we going to be like when baby arrives?! We don't know what's normal or not, I imaging several trips to the doctors! lol

I am getting a sense you're having twins gaiagirl! lol I'm half joking and half thinking it's true because of your early nausea and intensity. I would so love twins. Surely at least one of the Decemberists will have twins?! 

I have the same pinch in my lower back, like it's a trapped nerve. It's only on one side though, I think for me it comes when i switch between wearing heels and flats. Also midwife said to me that with all these extra hormones it starts softening bones and joints so we're more prone to this kind of stuff.


----------



## gaiagirl

I was thinking it might be due to hormones...I think the hormone is called 'relaxin' lol. I definitely only have it on one side (left)!

As far as the gagging and nausea...when I was 16 and started using BCP I got so sick the very first 3 days of the pack for about 3 months. I think I am just sensitive to those hormones. My friend is having identical twins and her midwife said it was 3/1000 odds so I don't think one of us will be having twins! Eeeek don't say that!!! :wacko::wacko::wacko: LOL.


----------



## Shh

Hi everyone!

Smawfl - I'm sorry you've been having spotting, thats horrible to have to go through, but like you've said, I think its supposed to only be worrying if its accompanied by cramps or clots. I think you made the right call not going to A&E late, maybe your doctor will make you an appointment with EPU instead if it continues (hopefully it won't). I bled at 14 weeks last time, quite a bit and a clot, so they sent me through A&E. 6 hours before they listened in and examined me. Said all was well, but it too her an age to find the heartbeat and even then DH and I didn't hear it so I ended up fretting and going to the midwife the next week for her to listen and reassure me - phew.

Gaiagirl - I'm a worrier too, I had a bit of cramping last night and instantly started worrying, but DH reminded me that I had a LOT of cramping early on last time and DD is fine (I used to cramp so badly in the evening that I couldn't bear to touch my belly and I fainted from the pain once). The elliptical trainer looks good, I'm tempted! The stats are also very reassuring, thank you for posting them.

Minimoocow - fingers crossed its a good symptom! 

AFM - getting geared up to move at the weekend, absolutely dreading it but can't wait to be in the new house with some more space and a bigger garden, DD is going to love it. Just got to get through a LOT of packing... I probably won't have internet access next week, so don't worry if I'm not online for a bit, hopefully by the time I get access again there will be lots of good news for me to come on for!


----------



## smawfl

Went to the doc earlier. She said even though it sounds like there's nothing to worry about she's referring me to the EPU for a scan as a precaution to make sure everything is ok. Just waiting for an appointment now!


----------



## minimoocow

smawfl said:


> Went to the doc earlier. She said even though it sounds like there's nothing to worry about she's referring me to the EPU for a scan as a precaution to make sure everything is ok. Just waiting for an appointment now!

FX'd for you. It sounds like its just a precaution though and you'll just get to see lil bean again :thumbup:

Can you put me down for testing on Friday? I didn't think my chart was looking as good this month but since all you ladies say it is I'll stay positive!!!


----------



## Shh

Smawfl - thats great that they're doing that, it'll be a huge reassurance to see the flickering of its heart as its snuggling away in there, oblivious to the worry its causing its Mummy! Let us know how you get on.


----------



## ke29

gaiagirl said:


> OK...so I changed my tickers to my EDD based on ovulation because I just think it is the most realistic. I hate that it means I am 4 weeks tomorrow...but I will just have to accept it!
> 
> Omg it makes me SO early on in this pregnancy...
> 
> I decided not to tell my best friend yesterday, but I think I will tell her around March 10/11 when I am just about 6 weeks. I know that is still very early, but I would definitely talk to her about any loss I had (I hate even entertaining that thought).
> 
> I also POAS again today (IC) and it was darker than a few days ago, but still not terribly dark. Trying not to obsess...
> 
> Can't wait for the first milestone...being past 15-18 DPO and the chemical pregnancy stage. Yikes!
> 
> I am SO excited (and jealous) for everyone leaving the first tri behind! I won't get a scan until 18 weeks, but I am hoping to hear the HB around 9 weeks and feel MUCH better. I will probably tell my parents after that.
> 
> Anneliese - I am so exicted for the next few days for you, I have a good feeling! :thumbup:
> 
> I am going hiking today...nothing too too intense, but I need to get some exercise I feel SO gross. I think I am also going to go to the gym later this week, what do you ladies think of the elliptical machine in pregnancy? It is no impact which is nice, but you can still get a little cardiovascular exercise!
> 
> Anyways, hope you all had great weekends. :hugs:

I would stick to dating by your LMP until a scan shows different. I've been reading in the various boards of how out dates have been. One person knew the exact date as she was inceminated but dated over a week less than she should be. Aparently its not uncommon for it to take a week to implant so baseing on ovulation is still inaccurate.


----------



## ds0910

I finally figured out how to do the tickers!!!!!! YAY!!!!!! I am soooo computer illiterate!!lol


----------



## anneliese

Hey everyone, just wanted to update. I tested yesterday afternoon and got the slightest second line possible and was actually only visible in certain lighting, I don't think a camera would even pick it up. I was a bit cautious about it and I'm glad because I think it turned out to be nothing. Tested again last night and again a bit ago (very early morning here) and got nothing at all. I also dipped an OPK last night and the test line was barely visible, much lighter than when I test right after AF ends. I know you can't be 100% sure until AF comes, but I'm pretty sure I'm out this month :(. To make it even worse yesterday when I posted a picture on facebook of me dressed up for a Greek holiday, my best friend made a totally unrelated comment saying "are you pregnant yet?" I could have fucking strangled her!! I have told only 3 very close friends about even ttc and had no plans whatsoever to tell anyone else! I'm just an extremely private person when it comes to some things and it makes me livid when people think they have the right make choices regarding what I want to keep private and what I don't. Now half the people on my facebook probably know..


----------



## seaweed eater

Ms. Anneliese, you are so pretty! :) What holiday were you celebrating?

Don't count yourself out yet. It's still early, especially if your LP is 14 days. Fingers crossed that faint line will come back and AF will stay away.

I'm sorry about your friend :growlmad: can you delete the comment so at least more people don't find out? I know exactly what you mean about being private about this stuff. :hugs: I told only 3 friends we were TTC. My best friend is a loudmouth so I haven't told her any of this (TTC, BFP, pregnancy)...I think what I'm most looking forward to about 2nd trimester is being able to finally share all of it with her. It has been hard not to be open, but I can keep my mouth shut for the sake of preventing everyone else we know from knowing my private business.


----------



## gaiagirl

Anneliese - You are gorgeous lady! :thumbup: Love the getup!

As for the vanishing line...don't get too down yet, the morning after I got my second line I tested again and it was almost invisible with FMU! That was 11 DPO...I think the hormone fluctuates up and down, especially in the beginning! Hope you don't get too down yet and hope you get that :bfp: so soon! As I said though, if not...we will go through it all over again with you in March!

As for your friend, that was so insensitive and rude. Seriously! I would delete that comment ASAP, or else make a sarcastic reply...maybe "What and not be able to enjoy the Bavarian lager?" Haha.

Smawfl - I have been thinking about you ALL afternoon! How did it go, I am sure we are all waiting to hear...:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

Thinking of you here as well, smawfl :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## smawfl

Thanks ladies, just waiting for the call to let me know when the scan is. xx


----------



## anneliese

aw thanks gaia and seaweed :flower:. It was Apokries which is basically like a Greek Halloween/carnival.

Anyway I did delete her comment as soon as a saw it and then sent her a kind of angry message and she said sorry, bit it still annoys me. :wacko:

When I woke up to test this morning I must have really still been half asleep because instead of dipping the stick in the cup, I poured it in the toilet first :dohh:. I really think I'm out this month, but I'll try to test again later.

Smawfl, I hope everything turns out fine at the scan. I know it doesn't mean much in the scheme of things, but I really think everything will be ok!


----------



## gaiagirl

smawfl said:


> Thanks ladies, just waiting for the call to let me know when the scan is. xx

Oh, sorry I thought you meant you were getting one yesterday! Also keep in mind 1/4 women have spotting in the first Tri! I'm sure you know that :)

Annaliese - that's funny, it is hard the use FMU for me too because I'm so clumsy! I 95% thought I was out, seriously!


----------



## smawfl

Thanks Gaiagirl.

Forgot to update earlier, my scan is at 2.30pm tomorrow. I'm keeping positive!


----------



## seaweed eater

Definitely keep positive. Your chances are very good. :hugs:


----------



## HanyouMama

So i'm an idiot and I got the gardisil vaccination today and now it is throwing off our ENTIRE TTC plan! I had no idea that it wasn't safe for pregnant women and now I am going to have to throw this entire cycle. We have to wait 30 days. I'm an idiot :( I guess on the up side it gives me some time to loose a little weight...


----------



## seaweed eater

I'm sorry, HM :hugs: I hope it at least takes some of the pressure off. Obviously it's not ideal but might it be nice to have a month without the TTC stress?

We heard the heartbeat today at my appointment! :yipee: So relieved that baby is still doing ok. Just told my best friend, who confirmed that everyone basically knows already :lol: it's so nice to be able to talk openly about it with her after so long!! And DH and I don't have long to wait now before we see baby again -- NT scan is next Wednesday!


----------



## gaiagirl

That's awesome seaweed! So exciting, I wish I were in your shoes so bad!

HM - that sucks :( But as seaweed saidaybe a month without the drama of TTc will be nice.

AFM - Such a stressful day. My teachers union has been hit with terrible legislation by the government that strips a lot of our rights. We have a horrible provincial government right now. We are voting on escalating our strike tomorrow, an it's so upsetting that we even have to do this. I also feel like a very bad mummy today because I have been so uptight and stressed and emotional all day. I ha an unpleasant encounter with a colleague and had a big cry about all of it. I just feel like my stress is so bad for baby but I can't just erase it - it a very real and important issue! 

I am going to relax, have some herbal tea and try to restore a bit of calm...


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: I'm sorry about the stress you've been experiencing, gaiagirl. Don't worry too much about baby though...easier said than done, I know (and as we've discussed!), but those little beans are pretty resilient...whether it sticks and how it develops has much more to do with chromosomes than with anything that's in your control. :hugs: I hope for YOUR sake that things get less stressful, though.


----------



## minimoocow

Morning all!

Seaweed eater - yay for hearing HB - must be really reassuring

Hanyoumama - that sucks but might give you and OH a chance to enjoy the month with no pressure

I think I'm out this month as I had bad cramps last night and am spotting this morning :-(


----------



## HanyouMama

To a point I am kind of glad for a break from the stress, but it still sucks because we will have to wait to try again and be careful again (that will be a change again lol).

I hope you all are doing well :thumbup:


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

:-(

Not letting me post, keeps going blank within about 2 minutes of writing a post. Very quickly - smawfl, thinking of you and got that feeling that all will be well later! Glad you're being positive. 

Rest of you wonderful Decemberists... I'll be back later to reply to the pages of posts I've missed in just two days!

Did it!
x


----------



## seaweed eater

I'm sorry it feels like AF is coming, Mini :hugs: it's not over 'til it's over, though! Your temp did go up and the spotting could be IB at this point. Fingers still crossed!


----------



## anneliese

Hanyou are you sure you have to wait? I got the vaccination in December and my doctor didn't say anything about not ttc for 30 days, but only that if I get pregnant right away then I should wait to get the second or third shot after the baby is born.

seaweed, that's awesome, glad you go to hear the heartbeat!!

mini, I think I'm in the same club as you. tested again this morning and negative and AF can't be more than 2 days off :(


----------



## gaiagirl

Mini - I know how you feel...I also felt like AF was coming for sure. However, your temps definitely look good AND it doesn't look like you ever spot as early as 9 DPO so that really could be IB! FX'd!

Anneliese - I hope it's just too early for you...

Smawfl - Despite how crazy today is I will be checking in ASAP to hear the news. Jealous that you are seeing baby today! :thumbup:


----------



## smawfl

Just come back from the scan - all is well and saw the heartbeat! Baby is dating 10+1 weeks!

They saw an area which is likely to have been where the bleeding came from. Said it's a small clot which could cause some bleeding again, but on the other hand could be fine and never bleed again. They were happy that the baby has a heart beat and due to it's size it's measuring on target which means it's growing well! Phew!

So relieved, thanks for all your positive thoughts! Can finally relax a bit now, this morning I was a nervous wreck!

Also got my 12 week scan date through - Thursday 15th March!!


----------



## gaiagirl

Yay!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy for you, and so relieved.

In other news, I feel like crap as the stress continues. Our tenant just gave notice and now we have to begin the painful process of trying to find a new tenant! Ugh, seriously why does everything have to happen at once?

Stress cannot be good, but thats just making me more stressed!!!!! 

In...out...in...out. Deep breaths.


----------



## smawfl

Thanks Gaiagirl.

Keep the deep breaths going. I found I had to control my breathing earlier as I could feel my heart racing.

Please try and let it was over you a little - your baby is the most important thing and try not to stress :hugs:


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

I'm so pleased to be hearing that smawfl! Absolutely fantastic news! Glad lil bean is well!!!!! And you'll be seeing him/her again real soon!!!!!! Really pleased I am! :hugs:


----------



## HanyouMama

anneliese said:


> Hanyou are you sure you have to wait? I got the vaccination in December and my doctor didn't say anything about not ttc for 30 days, but only that if I get pregnant right away then I should wait to get the second or third shot after the baby is born.(

Im not too positive now because the lady said it should be fine, but we should wait 30 days. Then I made the mistake of using Google to look things up and got confused... I make an appointment for my annual exam on tuesday and I will ask when I go in there to make sure. I hope they tell me I dont have to wait.... I really dont want to. I shouldnt have gotten that shot...:dohh: Stupid me.


----------



## Pusscat

Hi everyone. Too many posts to reply to everyone individually but I have read through them all and hope everyone has had a good day :hugs:

Smawfl and Seaweed - glad you've had some positive glimpses of your little babies :thumbup:

I'm so so tired today. I went on a residential school trip on monday/tuesday with 5, 6 and 7 year olds! I think I had about an hours sleep. I don't know why I volunteered to do it!! And today I had to be back to normal with my class, which is ridiculous. We had a very easy day as I wasn't up for much teaching!

I've got my scan tomorrow for the downs test. I'm looking forward to it and not as nervous as I was before the last scan. It'll be interesting to see if baby looks any different. 

I'm also looking forward to a slight lie in :sleep: The scan's at 10 so not going in to work until after lunch. 

Smawfl - do you have a photo from your scan?


----------



## minimoocow

Smawlf - thats good news! Must be so cool to see the baby althoigh it must also be a little bit freaky to see something inside you thats not actually part of you?! (I hope I get to see if that's actually true soon!!!)

Pusscat - that sounds a nightmare when not pregnant so well done for going on the trip - hope the kids appreciated you (probably not but they may well look back and remember their first school trip fondly!)

I'm not sure whats going on with me - my temps are still high but spotting lasted about 4 hours this morning accompanied by cramps - it really did feel like AF was coming but its all settled down now (FXD!). TMI - The spoting was pink when I wiped but on my panty liner it was darker - I've no idea if this could be IB but seems odd if my temps are still high? Looking at my chart if I implanted I would have thought it would be day 6 so day 9 would be too late for bleeding but as gaiagirl pointed out I've never spotted on day 9. I was also super bloated last night - i really looked pregnant which I think is so cruel when you are ttc! I did stand and admire my bulge in the mirror!


----------



## minimoocow

PS ladies that have their BFP - any chance you could leave you FF charts in your sigs for a bit to help us still trying? I like to compare pregnancy cycles with mine!


----------



## smawfl

Pusscat said:


> Smawfl - do you have a photo from your scan?

Hi Pussycat, sorry you're feeling tired, make sure you take it easy tonight!

Here is our baby at 10+1 :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Baby10+1.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## smawfl

minimoocow said:


> Smawlf - thats good news! Must be so cool to see the baby althoigh it must also be a little bit freaky to see something inside you thats not actually part of you?! (I hope I get to see if that's actually true soon!!!)
> 
> Pusscat - that sounds a nightmare when not pregnant so well done for going on the trip - hope the kids appreciated you (probably not but they may well look back and remember their first school trip fondly!)
> 
> I'm not sure whats going on with me - my temps are still high but spotting lasted about 4 hours this morning accompanied by cramps - it really did feel like AF was coming but its all settled down now (FXD!). TMI - The spoting was pink when I wiped but on my panty liner it was darker - I've no idea if this could be IB but seems odd if my temps are still high? Looking at my chart if I implanted I would have thought it would be day 6 so day 9 would be too late for bleeding but as gaiagirl pointed out I've never spotted on day 9. I was also super bloated last night - i really looked pregnant which I think is so cruel when you are ttc! I did stand and admire my bulge in the mirror!

Your temps do look fab Mini, I'm getting good vibes about you ;)

:thumbup: :dust:

My chart is still in my sig! xx


----------



## anneliese

smawfl that scan is great, s/he is precious~


----------



## Pusscat

Minimoo - if it was mostly brown blood that would mean it was old so therefore could be from implantation if it happened a few days ago? Possible! 

Smawfl - yay, you have a little baby in you!

Hands up any other football widows tonight? Looks like I won't be watching OBEM then.


----------



## smawfl

Pusscat said:


> Hands up any other football widows tonight? Looks like I won't be watching OBEM then.

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! LOL I'm glued to the laptop tonight me thinks! Will the football run past into OBEM then?!!? Noooooooooooooooo


----------



## minimoocow

he he . . my oh doesn't like footy but I've been abandoned for a beer festival but stupidly agreed to pick him up later . . . he promises no later than 10.30 as he ahs to be at work early - we'll see!

I've gone off OBEM - they seem to be more scary this series and it was starting to worry me. I might try it again tonight though depending on the reviews!

Smawfl - scan looks great but its amazing how much it will change and develop over the next 2 weeks. Actually come to think of it anything that can go from poppy seed to prune in only 10 weeks is amazing!


----------



## smawfl

Yeah I have to agree with you on OBEM, definitely scarier this series. I'm addicted though!

I know, baby has already grown loads since my scan at 8 weeks. Excited to see more developments at 12 weeks!


----------



## Shh

Can't chat as the packing must get done! Just popped on to see how the scan went Smawfl - PHEW! Thats great news!

Mini - fingers crossed for you, will try and get chart up for you tomorrow. FWIW with my first pregnancy I got spotting two days before my BFP which was way past implantation as my line was a lot darker than the test line even on my first test and I think I ovulated about 18 days before I took the test.

Gaiagirl - so sorry everything seems to be happening at once, life is crap when its like that isn't it. Just concentrate on the fact that you've got something WAY bigger than these things going on at the moment, it puts it all into perspective. Big hugs.

Pusscat - good luck for tomorrow, hope the baby plays ball and gets into a good position for viewing!!

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## seaweed eater

Wow, so much activity!! I will get caught up later, just wanted to say, smawfl, so relieved it went well!!


----------



## gaiagirl

I decided to stop temping, lol. Have consistently high temps and took an FRER yesterday that was crazy dark...so I think it's time to let that go. I don't believe in jinxing anything...but it still makes me a teeny bit nervous to stop! It will be so nice not to have to wake up and remember it though!

Oh and Mini, I'll add a link to my chart tomorrow!


----------



## smawfl

UK girls, did you see the Lithuanian woman on OBEM?! She and her mum were comedy! I can't believe she refused to let her husband in though, felt sorry for him!

Gaiagirl - good idea about stopping the temping. I too carried on for a bit but then thought I'd rather not stress about it! Plus I'm like a fire at the moment so I know my temps are still super high!

Anneliese - have you tested yet? :dust:


----------



## minimoocow

Smawfl - I saw OBEM until it got exciting and then my DH phoned for a lift! I went to collect him in my pjs and then realised he'd meant him AND a friend!!! (Oh well!)

No more spotting or cramps today but temp slightly down . . . I have zero symptoms though - trying TO symptom spot but don't have any!!!


----------



## smawfl

minimoocow said:


> Smawfl - I saw OBEM until it got exciting and then my DH phoned for a lift! I went to collect him in my pjs and then realised he'd meant him AND a friend!!! (Oh well!)
> 
> No more spotting or cramps today but temp slightly down . . . I have zero symptoms though - trying TO symptom spot but don't have any!!!

LOL that's so funny! Hopefully it was dark so the friend couldn't tell you were in PJ's!

DH was doing his own stuff once the exciting bits came on and then must have timed it at the 'crucial' moment and his poor face - absolutely horrified!


----------



## seaweed eater

Mini, nice chart! :flower: I wouldn't worry about the temp drop, it's such a small drop. And many women don't have any symptoms, so don't worry about that! Testing day is tomorrow, right? So excited for you!

Gaiagirl, I agree that it's best to stop temping at this point. I think I stopped a couple days after first BFP. It's hard, but the more you can learn to just trust that everything is ok without needing external indication, the less stress there will be. :hugs:


----------



## anneliese

smawfl, I did test this morning and got another bfn and about 20 minutes ago I noticed I was feeling crampy like AF had arrived and went to the bathroom hoping that it was just a symptom, but sure enough AF was there :cry:. I'm not too let down though because after testing negative at 11-12 dpo I had kind of convinced myself it wasn't going to happen this cycle. I'm even kind of glad AF showed up today because I wasn't expecting her until Saturday or Sunday, so this means I won't have to wait as long to ovulate this next cycle. :thumbup:

I think I will try to temp for the first time this coming cycle, so I'm wondering if any of you ladies who temp can help me out? I should start from the first day of my cycle, correct? (I guess tomorrow will be my second, but good enough I suppose). I've also read you only get "correct" temps if you've slept a continuous 6 hours (do you think it would be a huge problem if you wake up once or twice during the night, because sometimes that happens to me). And lastly, I heard you're supposed do it the exact same time every day, and do it before you even sit up in bed? Anyway if anyone could tell me if this is correct/incorrect that would be great. :flower:


----------



## Shh

Anneliese - I'm certainly no expert, but I think its 3 hours continuous sleep, ideally at the same time each morning and yes, the first thing you do, before talking/having a drink/loo trip etc. I didn't manage the same time each morning, but I still got a decent pattern. 2nd day of cycle won't be much of a problem I don't think. Sorry this wasn't your cycle, onwards and upwards!


----------



## seaweed eater

I'm sorry AF came, anneliese :hugs: I totally recommend temping though, I've found it to be really interesting and helpful. I've heard either 3 or 4 hours of sleep, and yes before you sit up or get out of bed, and at the same time each day if you can. There are websites that can help you adjust if you end up taking it much earlier or later (if they're all within the same hour I think FF usually doesn't complain), but I don't know how accurate those adjustments are.

You would certainly be fine starting on CD2. Depending on your cycle you could probably start later than that, but since it's your first cycle doing it, you may want to get a complete pattern. After a few cycles I think I generally didn't start until at least CD5 and sometimes CD7. I usually ovulate around CD16-18 so that's long enough to establish a baseline from which the temp rise can be evaluated. If you have a shorter cycle it is more important to start early.

I hope you find it useful! I'm a bit of a charting nerd (can you tell?) so very happy to help with any questions.


----------



## gaiagirl

minimoocow said:


> No more spotting or cramps today but temp slightly down . . . I have zero symptoms though - trying TO symptom spot but don't have any!!!

Mini - Definitely don`t get down on your chart just yet! Mine went way way down two days before AF was due and it meant nothing! I added a link back to my sig for ya! :thumbup:



anneliese said:


> smawfl, I did test this morning and got another bfn and about 20 minutes ago I noticed I was feeling crampy like AF had arrived and went to the bathroom hoping that it was just a symptom, but sure enough AF was there :cry:. I'm not too let down though because after testing negative at 11-12 dpo I had kind of convinced myself it wasn't going to happen this cycle. I'm even kind of glad AF showed up today because I wasn't expecting her until Saturday or Sunday, so this means I won't have to wait as long to ovulate this next cycle. :thumbup:
> 
> I think I will try to temp for the first time this coming cycle, so I'm wondering if any of you ladies who temp can help me out? I should start from the first day of my cycle, correct? (I guess tomorrow will be my second, but good enough I suppose). I've also read you only get "correct" temps if you've slept a continuous 6 hours (do you think it would be a huge problem if you wake up once or twice during the night, because sometimes that happens to me). And lastly, I heard you're supposed do it the exact same time every day, and do it before you even sit up in bed? Anyway if anyone could tell me if this is correct/incorrect that would be great. :flower:

Anneliese - Sorry that damn :witch: got you! It does help to prepare yourself though, much better than getting all your hopes up only to be dashed. I am sure it will be your cycle in March or very soon if not! When I saw my naturopath this week I filled her in on the TTC and BFP and she though, wow that was FAST even for someone charting and doing everything they could. So really, 3-6 months is more the norm! 

I do think charting is good, also what do you use for lube (if that`s not TMI) because I used PreSeed and really liked it.

For charting...definitely after 3 solid hours, more if you can. And definitely before doing ANYTHING. If you wake up early to pee or for whatever reason, and know you wont be able to get 3 more hours, take the temp and then you can always adjust (its not exact science but pretty good).

I didn`t start until CD10 last cycle because I ovulate around CD20. I think FF needs 10 temps leading up to O to give you the solid crosshairs.

I would definitely sign up with FF, it is so easy and theres an app if youre an iphone user!

AFM - SOOOOOO busy right now I almost forget about the pregnancy (except for every 5th minute, haha). I have stopped testing and temping though and feeling good about that. 

Today was just a few gags here and there, but no real nausea and then the continuous sore boobs.

The other thing...insomnia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Did this happen to any other ladies soon after the BFP? I wake up every night around 4am and pee and can NOT fall back asleep. :dohh: It makes for pretty grumpy mornings...


----------



## smawfl

Sorry AF got you Anneliese :hugs: definitely think temping will help and I agree with what everyone else explained about it. Do you check CM too?

Gaiagirl the insomnia hit me immediately too. It's 630am here and I've been awake since 5!

I try to go to bed later which helps but that's hard as I'm usually asleep on the sofa by 8pm!


----------



## smawfl

Anneliese forgot to say,sign up to fertility friend, great for tracking your temps and as Gaiagirl said they have a phone app so you can update your temps in bed straight away!

Let us know if you have anymore questions xx


----------



## smawfl

Where is Gimgem?? She's not been around for a while. Come back!


----------



## gaiagirl

smawfl said:


> Sorry AF got you Anneliese :hugs: definitely think temping will help and I agree with what everyone else explained about it. Do you check CM too?
> 
> Gaiagirl the insomnia hit me immediately too. It's 630am here and I've been awake since 5!
> 
> I try to go to bed later which helps but that's hard as I'm usually asleep on the sofa by 8pm!


I'm lying in bed trying to wait a bit. It's 11pm here! I'm actually hungry all of a sudden so I'll have a snack then try to sleep :)

Just noticed we are exactly 6wks apart to the day! 

Yes, agree about Gimgem!? Hope she drops in soon!


----------



## minimoocow

hmm . . . my chart is looking rubbish today and it really feels like AF is on the way. I'm not feeling very positive but hoping AF stays away. And if not at least I'll be keeping Anneliese company! :thumbup:


----------



## gaiagirl

minimoocow said:


> hmm . . . my chart is looking rubbish today and it really feels like AF is on the way. I'm not feeling very positive but hoping AF stays away. And if not at least I'll be keeping Anneliese company! :thumbup:

FXd for you!!!!!! 
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## smawfl

:hugs: Mini, hope she stays away!! xx


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: Fingers crossed, Mini!


----------



## anneliese

Shh said:


> Anneliese - I'm certainly no expert, but I think its 3 hours continuous sleep, ideally at the same time each morning and yes, the first thing you do, before talking/having a drink/loo trip etc. I didn't manage the same time each morning, but I still got a decent pattern. 2nd day of cycle won't be much of a problem I don't think. Sorry this wasn't your cycle, onwards and upwards!

Thanks for this, it helps a lot! :flower:


seaweed eater said:


> I'm sorry AF came, anneliese :hugs: I totally recommend temping though, I've found it to be really interesting and helpful. I've heard either 3 or 4 hours of sleep, and yes before you sit up or get out of bed, and at the same time each day if you can. There are websites that can help you adjust if you end up taking it much earlier or later (if they're all within the same hour I think FF usually doesn't complain), but I don't know how accurate those adjustments are.
> 
> You would certainly be fine starting on CD2. Depending on your cycle you could probably start later than that, but since it's your first cycle doing it, you may want to get a complete pattern. After a few cycles I think I generally didn't start until at least CD5 and sometimes CD7. I usually ovulate around CD16-18 so that's long enough to establish a baseline from which the temp rise can be evaluated. If you have a shorter cycle it is more important to start early.
> 
> I hope you find it useful! I'm a bit of a charting nerd (can you tell?) so very happy to help with any questions.

I didn't manage to do it this morning because I only slept about 3 hours last night wacko:) so I thought it would be pointless, but I'm definitely going to try to remember to start this morning. If I have any questions I will definitely ask for your help :)



gaiagirl said:


> Anneliese - Sorry that damn :witch: got you! It does help to prepare yourself though, much better than getting all your hopes up only to be dashed. I am sure it will be your cycle in March or very soon if not! When I saw my naturopath this week I filled her in on the TTC and BFP and she though, wow that was FAST even for someone charting and doing everything they could. So really, 3-6 months is more the norm!
> 
> I do think charting is good, also what do you use for lube (if that`s not TMI) because I used PreSeed and really liked it.
> 
> For charting...definitely after 3 solid hours, more if you can. And definitely before doing ANYTHING. If you wake up early to pee or for whatever reason, and know you wont be able to get 3 more hours, take the temp and then you can always adjust (its not exact science but pretty good).
> 
> I didn`t start until CD10 last cycle because I ovulate around CD20. I think FF needs 10 temps leading up to O to give you the solid crosshairs.
> 
> I would definitely sign up with FF, it is so easy and theres an app if youre an iphone user!

I think I signed up once and was confused about the whole thing. You have to pay right? Do you have to pay to use their basic stuff or is it better to get the paid membership? As for the lube, we used Preseed "properly" in January (filling the applicators and inserting them prior), but this last month we just used it as an external lube because there wasn't much left and I just haven't had time to order it from Amazon UK yet. I don't know if it actually helps any sperm using it that way, but I usually need lube, so I figured Preseed was better than using a non-sperm friendly lube.

I know I shouldn't worry yet, but it's just that I know so many people who got pregnant on their first/second attempts, so it's kind of annoying/concerning to be left out especially when we're both seemingly healthy fertility wise and physically



smawfl said:


> Sorry AF got you Anneliese :hugs: definitely think temping will help and I agree with what everyone else explained about it. Do you check CM too?

Well, I kind of check it. I mean I don't try to feel my cervix or anything (I have this weird aversion to doing that, I have no idea why. I even become a bit anxious about getting papsmears knowing they will be touch my cervix. :shrug:), but I do get enough on toilet paper that I never really felt the need to "go in" and check. Do you think it's better to actually feel the cervix?



minimoocow said:


> hmm . . . my chart is looking rubbish today and it really feels like AF is on the way. I'm not feeling very positive but hoping AF stays away. And if not at least I'll be keeping Anneliese company! :thumbup:

Misery loves company? :nope::hugs:


Edit: One last thing, is it normal to get a nearly positive OPK during AF? Last night and this morning AF was ridiculously light so I wasn't sure if she really came or it was just some weird spotting, so I dipped an IC and then an OPK. The IC was negative obviously, but the OPK was nearly as dark as the control line! When I tested with an OPK about a week ago the test line was ridiculously light, so I just didn't expect to see the test line so dark today.

A comparison of the two:

https://i41.tinypic.com/21ngkzd.jpg


----------



## seaweed eater

anneliese said:


> I think I signed up once [for FF] and was confused about the whole thing. You have to pay right? Do you have to pay to use their basic stuff or is it better to get the paid membership?

Personally, I used their basic membership for like 4 years and found it perfectly adequate. I was not TTC until the last month of that time, but I think you can get a lot of the info from BnB and elsewhere. You could always start with the free version and see if it's good enough for you. Also, I don't know how long you have to use it before this happens, but every so often I would get automatic free trials of the paid version, so that can also help you evaluate whether you want to pay or not.



anneliese said:


> I know I shouldn't worry yet, but it's just that I know so many people who got pregnant on their first/second attempts, so it's kind of annoying/concerning to be left out especially when we're both seemingly healthy fertility wise and physically

:hugs: Definitely shouldn't worry yet! It's partly just a numbers game. Even with everything perfectly ok random things can happen. All right, sorry, you said you knew not to worry :p



anneliese said:


> Well, I kind of check it. I mean I don't try to feel my cervix or anything (I have this weird aversion to doing that, I have no idea why. I even become a bit anxious about getting papsmears knowing they will be touch my cervix. :shrug:), but I do get enough on toilet paper that I never really felt the need to "go in" and check. Do you think it's better to actually feel the cervix?

I have small hands (and a long torso?) and can't feel my cervix at any point in my cycle. I know cervical position is a separate sign that can be helpful but personally I felt like between temping, CM, and OPKs I had a pretty good sense of my timing without CP. I probably would have tried it if I could, again because I'm a nerd, but I didn't feel like it was a huge loss not to be able to.



anneliese said:


> is it normal to get a nearly positive OPK during AF? Last night and this morning AF was ridiculously light so I wasn't sure if she really came or it was just some weird spotting, so I dipped an IC and then an OPK. The IC was negative obviously, but the OPK was nearly as dark as the control line!

No, that seems really weird to me. What color was your AF/spotting, if you don't mind my asking? And am I right that you would be around 14 DPO today if it wasn't AF? This actually sounds kind of exciting to me...I wonder if your "AF" could have been leftover implantation bleeding! 13 DPO would be on the late side for implantation, but it seems possible, and if the spotting was brown it may have been older blood. If it was older then you would ordinarily have seen a positive test by now but sometimes HCG can take a little while to get high enough, especially if you're using IC tests. And if you just implanted yesterday, then you wouldn't see a positive test until tomorrow or the next day anyway. Crazy theory? I hope I'm right though!!


----------



## anneliese

seaweed eater said:


> Personally, I used their basic membership for like 4 years and found it perfectly adequate. I was not TTC until the last month of that time, but I think you can get a lot of the info from BnB and elsewhere. You could always start with the free version and see if it's good enough for you. Also, I don't know how long you have to use it before this happens, but every so often I would get automatic free trials of the paid version, so that can also help you evaluate whether you want to pay or not.

I'll definitely just try the basic first then and see how I like it




> I have small hands (and a long torso?) and can't feel my cervix at any point in my cycle. I know cervical position is a separate sign that can be helpful but personally I felt like between temping, CM, and OPKs I had a pretty good sense of my timing without CP. I probably would have tried it if I could, again because I'm a nerd, but I didn't feel like it was a huge loss not to be able to.

I definitely agree with you here!


> No, that seems really weird to me. What color was your AF/spotting, if you don't mind my asking? And am I right that you would be around 14 DPO today if it wasn't AF? This actually sounds kind of exciting to me...I wonder if your "AF" could have been leftover implantation bleeding! 13 DPO would be on the late side for implantation, but it seems possible, and if the spotting was brown it may have been older blood. If it was older then you would ordinarily have seen a positive test by now but sometimes HCG can take a little while to get high enough, especially if you're using IC tests. And if you just implanted yesterday, then you wouldn't see a positive test until tomorrow or the next day anyway. Crazy theory? I hope I'm right though!!

I wondered that too because the blood was mostly brown/mixed with cm and really light, but now AF is definitely here full force and even a bit heavier than normal, so I don't know what the positive OPK was all about :shrug:. I think I will test again in the morning with the OPK just to see the result I get.


----------



## gaiagirl

Anneliese - I have read that OPKs don't just test LH levels, but also many different hormones that have similar molecular structure. For that reason, they can be darker at times other than ovulation. HCG is one of them, but everything I've read said that a pregnancy test would be positive before an OPK...

I would definitely try the free FF, but I did end up doing the VIP and thought it was pretty cheap and useful.


----------



## minimoocow

I'm out - day 1 today - feeling pretty miserable


----------



## smawfl

:hugs: so sorry Mini, take it easy today. Xxx


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Hey ladies. 

Think I need to sign out and sign back in as I can't multi-quote and it keeps clearing what I write. 
Anneliese and mini - thinking of you and hoping this is your month. I didn't use FF otherwise I'd be glad to share (sorry I can't be more help).

Smawfl - loving that scan pic! I bet you're wondering what lil bean is doing all the time! I do! 

Hope you all have a lovely weekend. Me and DH are making the 'family announcement' tonight! Exciting and nervous! We are watching our wedding DVD, then showing a slide show of pics... And we've incorporated both scan pics! I love our families, it's going to be a real celebration!! 

Take care :flower:


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: Sorry about AF, anneliese and mini. Hope this next month is the one.

FSB, enjoy the announcement!! I'm sure everyone will be thrilled :happydance: let us know how it goes?

What does everyone else have planned this weekend? Today I'm going to (and co-hosting) a baby shower for a friend...I'm really excited about getting to talk about pregnancy and babies and stuff in the open! Not a particularly experienced party planner, though, so also slightly nervous. Tomorrow I have to catch up on some work! How about everyone else?


----------



## Pusscat

Hi everyone. Mini- sorry AF is here :hugs: Hope you've managed to do something to take your mind off it and made yourself feel a bit better.

Anneliese - I used the free version on FF and found it covered all the areas I wanted to record and track. In fact I think the paid version made me obsess even more over my symptoms! And gave me false hopes that I might be pregnant even before we started TTC (we had a couple of 'accidents'!) So the simple version worked best for me. But as the other ladies said, you get a free trial of the premium version when you first sign up so you can judge it for yourself. 

FeelsoBlessed - aww, that sounds like a lovely way to make your announcement :happydance: I'd love to be able to see their faces once the scan pictures flash up!

Seaweed - let us know how the baby shower went! I have no idea what really goes on at them. Do you play games?! I know about the presents bit but there must be more to them! My friends might be organising one for me. Although it might not actually happen as the friend who wants me to have one is getting married in August so I doubt whether she'll have the time.

We had our scan on Thursday and it all went well. The baby was moving around a lot again, which was not good for the sonographer as it wasn't in the right position to take the measurement for the downs test. Then it stayed still but lying in the wrong position so he still couldn't get the measurement. He got me to cough and was wiggling the scanner on my tummy to try and get the baby to move but it wasn't playing ball! Took about half an hour to eventually get it lying still enough and in the right place. Looks like I'm going to have a little monkey on my hands :haha:

The NT measurement was 1.6mm, which is well within the normal limit, so I'm happy with that. They took a blood sample as well and will work out a percentage chance of the baby having downs. I think I'll find out at my next mw appointment. Not too worried about it now after seeing the NT measurement.

I got 2 photos this time, even though we only paid for one, I just kept quiet when he handed over two :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







12 week scan cropped 1.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 8









12 week scan cropped 2.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## anneliese

gaia, yeah it must because I don't think ovulation during AF is possible (at least for my cycle) and I'm obviously not pregnant this month.

Mini, sorry AF got you, but at least you can move onto a new cycle and aren't stuck in limbo wondering if she'll come. Here's to a Christmas baby for both of us this coming cycle! :flower:

Feelsoblessed, that's so exciting! I can't wait until we're in the same position.

I temped for the first time this morning and I'm going to try the basic out first on FF and see if I like it. If not I'll just upgrade later :thumbup:


----------



## seaweed eater

Love the photos! I feel like I've read so many stories about babies not wanting to move into the right position for the NT measurement! Glad you got a measurement in the end and that you are low risk. :hugs:

Are you finding out the sex, btw? From what I've read I don't know if there's much scientific support for skull theory, but based on that I would say girl. Almost a random guess :haha:



Pusscat said:


> Seaweed - let us know how the baby shower went! I have no idea what really goes on at them. Do you play games?! I know about the presents bit but there must be more to them! My friends might be organising one for me. Although it might not actually happen as the friend who wants me to have one is getting married in August so I doubt whether she'll have the time.

I've never been to one, either, so I don't have firsthand experience, but I've done some research. There are lots of activities you can do e.g. racing to put a diaper on a baby doll, seeing who can drink the fastest out of baby bottles, trying to cut a piece of string as close as possible to the circumference of the mother's belly, etc...many of those are not really our style so we're keeping it more low key. We bought a scrapbook and some stickers and supplies for people to make an alphabet book for the baby, and some white bibs and onesies people can decorate with fabric paint. And the mother will open gifts, of course, and there will be snacks. It hasn't been that much work, but I couldn't imagine doing it while also preparing for my own wedding! :shock: I haven't decided whether I want to have one, since it conflicts with the Jewish tradition of not buying or being given anything before the baby is born...I figure I have some time before I have to decide.


----------



## anneliese

Pusscat those scans are great! Any guesses about the gender? I've heard around 12 weeks you can do the nub/skull predictions. If I was in your position I would be already be really anxious about knowing/guessing the gender.

lol seems seaweed was having the same thought process as me!


----------



## gaiagirl

FSB - That is so exciting! Can't wait to hear how it goes!

Pusscat - Nice pictures, must be so exciting to see the LO :hugs: I cannot wait for that...but it feels like years away!

AFM - This weekend is pretty busy, and then starting Monday I am on strike so it will be a weird week. :wacko:

Today we cleaned, and also showed the basement suite to several people to try and get someone lined up for next month. I think we found someone, which is great but I never celebrate until they have signed the contract...and that isn't until tomorrow evening. So I will celebrate then!

I had a crazy lower backache today, felt like a threw it out - so painful! I did go to the gym yesterday but didn't do anything too crazy...I decided not to google it though because with the words 'early pregnancy' I thought I would get too many scary search results! 

Also so irritable today, but I think it is because of my lost wages coming up this week and having to do the whole landlord thing...and not as much hormones, lol.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## smawfl

Pussycat what a gorgeous scan pics! I think girl too! 

We finally managed to get both our parents together yesterday (DH's parents live 3 hrs away so we don't see them regularly) and told them the good news. They were all overjoyed and so happy for us! 

My parents insisted they 'knew' already :lol: feels nice and a little more real now we have told people! 

How is everyone else doing? Hope you're all having a lovely weekend!


----------



## smawfl

Giagirl just looked at your chart - looks like your temps went mega triasphic! (really haven't s clue how to spell that word!) Lol


----------



## gaiagirl

Lol, triphasic!!! Yes they did! I was tempted to keep going just to see the pattern, but stopped several days ago now because I was worried that if they dropped id start panicking!


----------



## anneliese

So I temped for the second day today, but I'm wondering if I should just throw this temp out because I intended to it at 9 am, but I had woken up around 4 am, then again at around 7, so I must have only slept around 2 hours by the time I was supposed to temp. My temp yesterday was 97.08 and then was 96.90 this morning. Does that seems like too big of a jump in two days to be accurate?


----------



## gaiagirl

My temps always jump around more at the beginning of my cycle. I would say though, you should have taken it at 7am. Then you could adjust if the time was off, but at 7 you had 3 hours of sleep so that would have been OK!


----------



## anneliese

Thanks gaia, I just thought it wouldn't make for a proper chart if the daily times were more than an hours difference


----------



## seaweed eater

I don't think that's too much of a jump. My coverline was typically 97.3-97.5 and my temp jumped around all over below that level before O, sometimes as low as 96.6 or so.


----------



## gaiagirl

anneliese said:


> Thanks gaia, I just thought it wouldn't make for a proper chart if the daily times were more than an hours difference

You're right, FF likes it to be within 30 min I think. However, I sometimes used this: https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php

It's not perfect but basically it adjusts by 0.1 degree F for every 30 min. I found it worked pretty well!


----------



## minimoocow

I wouldn't worry too much Anneliese - stick all the temps in for this month and see what you get. I find even if I wake up slightly at 4.30am, turn over and go back to sleep until the alarm goes off at 6am it still "works" ok. I think if I had to have 3 hrs uninterrupted sleep I'd never get any temps!

Possibly some people are more sensitive than I am but if you look at my last month's chart my temps at the start of the month tend ot be very up and down but below about 36.3, my temps post OV are more stable but always above 36.4.

They range from 35.8 - 36.3 pre OV and 36.4 - 36.7 post OV so there's quite a bit of variance there but chart is still clear for OV which is all we need!


----------



## anneliese

Thanks ladies! How do you guys link to those charts btw? I can't find the link anywhere and just keep getting calendar views


----------



## gaiagirl

You have to go to share on FF (along the top) then use the link it gives.

Tonight i had a bit of a freak out, we just gave our friend a ride home from up island (90 min or so) and she said she might have Norwalk virus or something like it because she was staying at a condo where a bunch of people had it and she was feeling sick. We even had to pull over and let her puke! She doesn't know I'm pregnant and I was sitting there freaking because I'm terrified I'll get it now! Can this have a huge effect on early pregnancy?! I'm panicking a bit.


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Pusscat said:


> FeelsoBlessed - aww, that sounds like a lovely way to make your announcement :happydance: I'd love to be able to see their faces once the scan pictures flash up!
> 
> We had our scan on Thursday and it all went well. The baby was moving around a lot again, which was not good for the sonographer as it wasn't in the right position to take the measurement for the downs test. Then it stayed still but lying in the wrong position so he still couldn't get the measurement. He got me to cough and was wiggling the scanner on my tummy to try and get the baby to move but it wasn't playing ball! Took about half an hour to eventually get it lying still enough and in the right place. Looks like I'm going to have a little monkey on my hands :haha:
> 
> The NT measurement was 1.6mm, which is well within the normal limit, so I'm happy with that. They took a blood sample as well and will work out a percentage chance of the baby having downs. I think I'll find out at my next mw appointment. Not too worried about it now after seeing the NT measurement.
> 
> I got 2 photos this time, even though we only paid for one, I just kept quiet when he handed over two :winkwink:

Lovely pics Pusscat! I'm rubbish on skull and nub theory! Not a clue! Pics are gorgeous though!
Your NT measurement sounds ace... Same as mine! My combined blood test results came back giving a risk of 1 in 49000! 

The weekend announcement was amazing! Family were overwhelmed with the wedding DVD then knocked off their feet with the baby announcement! I felt so shy! Ha! So lovely to tell all though! 

Hope the rest of you had a lovely weekend. Anneliese - wishing you lots of luck with the temping - lots of dust as always. 

Have a good week all :flower:


----------



## smawfl

Morning Lovely Decemberists!!

Monday morning again but feeling happy and positive! Did everyone have a lovely weekend?

We told our parents on Saturday night, they were all over the moon!! Also told our siblings and they too were very excited! Seems a bit more real now we've told people!!!


----------



## smawfl

Is anyone else with a fruit ticker getting confused by the size of things?! I'm sure last week I was a prune which is tiny compared to a lime?! Wow baby is growing loads! :)


----------



## seaweed eater

gaiagirl said:


> Tonight i had a bit of a freak out, we just gave our friend a ride home from up island (90 min or so) and she said she might have Norwalk virus or something like it because she was staying at a condo where a bunch of people had it and she was feeling sick. We even had to pull over and let her puke! She doesn't know I'm pregnant and I was sitting there freaking because I'm terrified I'll get it now! Can this have a huge effect on early pregnancy?! I'm panicking a bit.

I don't know anything about that particular virus, but I know I have heard about other first tri ladies getting sick and it sounds like their scans and everything have been ok.

I hope you don't get it, though, and don't have to worry. I spent a couple hours around 5 weeks sitting next to a friend who I didn't know at the time was sick, but fortunately I don't seem to have gotten whatever she had. I do wish people were more considerate about keeping their distance from others when they're sick...:growlmad:

:hugs: :happydance: Congrats to those who have told friends and family in the last few days. I know exactly what you mean about how it makes it feel more real. I'm so happy to be able to talk about it now.

And smawfl...a lot of people have commented on the lime seeming out of place compared to prune and plum :lol: Limes are really quite small though if you think about it! Especially compared to lemons! Either way though, happy 11 weeks! And happy 5 to gaiagirl! :yipee: G, I have to say, 4 weeks was the longest week of the pregnancy so far, so as far as I'm concerned the hardest part is behind you :lol:


----------



## smawfl

In the picture of my lime, doesn't it look more like the size of a lemon?! LOL

Totally reading too much into it! hahah!


----------



## minimoocow

11 weeks already - thats unbelievable! Do you feel any better now the end of 1st tri in in sight?

I agree lime is bigger than plum


----------



## minimoocow

Gaiagirl - hope you are ok - thinking about it too much will def make you feel ill. I think we call it the Norovirus in the UK - its going around here too.

https://www.madeformums.com/pregnancy-health-and-safety/norovirus-in-pregnancy/5604.html

This website seems to suggest its ok unless you get dehydrated so even if you do get ill its unlikely to affect the baby


----------



## smawfl

minimoocow said:


> 11 weeks already - thats unbelievable! Do you feel any better now the end of 1st tri in in sight?
> 
> I agree lime is bigger than plum

I know, it's frightening how time flies! I'm feeling a little better today thanks, didn't need to munch on the breadsticks quite so often and I still feel full after dinner which is a first! (Normally after finishing dinner, I'm ready for another one!)


----------



## Pusscat

Thanks for the gender guesses ladies. It's always nice to have a guess but I won't be reading too much into it as I'm more of a solid facts kind of person so I'm happy to wait until our next scan which is only 7 weeks away :happydance:

Gaiagirl- I think it might be the norovirus your friend had. It's called the winter vomiting bug in the UK :wacko: It can be quite contagious so just be watchful over the next day or so. If you did pick it up you will definitely know about it! Shouldn't cause any harm to the baby, it'll just make you feel like crap :dohh: Massive fingers crossed you don't have it!!

Smawfl and FSB - so happy for you that you've made your announcements and you've got more people to share the amazing news with.

My mum came over yesterday and we looked at all my leaflets and baby bits and pieces and talked about lots of baby stuff. It's the first time I've seen her since announcing the pregnancy on new years day so it was the first time we properly talked about stuff and it was great :cloud9: She'd been on holiday and bought me my first maternity top while she was there! I don't need it yet but it's quite exciting to have. And yes, I have stuffed a jumper up the front to see what it'll look like with a proper bump inside :blush: 

Another nice thing happened just now - my neighbour just knocked on my door to say congratulations and to lend me some pregnancy and baby books. It was a really nice surprise as we only really say hello to each other, no more than that usually. But she was really friendly and said if I ever need any company or advice to pop round. I'm going to have a look at the book now and she warned me there are some fairly graphic diagrams, so will be keeping it away from DH!!


----------



## gaiagirl

Thanks for the feedback. It sounds like several other people came down with the bug last night as well, so it was definitely a contagious virus. I think if another 24 hours passes with nothing I am pretty much in the clear. I am terrified in the meantime, but if I do get it I think I will go to the hospital and make sure my hydration is monitored. Research seems to say that only fever and dehydration are issues, not the virus itself. So at least it can be managed. 

What a bad time to get sick though, when everything is developing so quickly. I SO hope I managed not to contract it. Yikes.


----------



## gaiagirl

Just booked my first midwife appointment for Tues, March 13th! yay!

The second one will be Tues, Apr 3rd and I am going to get a scan! I asked to hear the heartbeat so that I felt more confident sharing the pregnancy with family but she said it might be too early...however they can do a quick scan! I am so glad. :happydance: I guess I will be able to update my EDD then too!


----------



## smawfl

Woohoo Gaiagirl, so nice to have something to look forward too! That's cool about you being given a scan! Very exciting!!


----------



## seaweed eater

I'm very glad you will get a scan on the 3rd, gaiagirl, and can tell your family when you were planning to! :happydance:

Our next scan is tomorrow...it's wonderful not to be feeling as nervous this time, having heard the HB just a week ago. I suppose there's a very slight chance something happened in the past week, but mostly I'm feeling excited to see LO again! And really hoping we find out the sex!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Also, question for the ladies with growing bumps...anyone else's belly start itching? I know it's a sign that things are growing and the skin is stretching (I also had some stretching feelings in my uterus yesterday and the day before so maybe having a growth spurt?) and I'm excited about that, but the itchiness is annoying! Think it may be time to look into vitamin E oil!

Hope everyone is feeling well otherwise :hugs: I'm the same, better for part of the day but still waiting to get to 100%. But I did go to the gym yesterday so that was a small victory! Also, true to stereotype, I've been craving/eating a lot of ice cream...DH laughs at me every day when I tell him what kind of bar I had that day :haha:


----------



## smawfl

seaweed eater said:


> Our next scan is tomorrow...it's wonderful not to be feeling as nervous this time, having heard the HB just a week ago. I suppose there's a very slight chance something happened in the past week, but mostly I'm feeling excited to see LO again! And really hoping we find out the sex!!

How exciting, I'm sure everything will be just fine!! We aren't planning on finding out the sex but since being on this forum everyone talks about skull and bub theory I have now become accustom to what they are and getting quite good at 'reading' a scan pic which is annoying as I know I'll be doing the same with mine!! I've told DH I wont tell him what I think it is though!



seaweed eater said:


> Also, question for the ladies with growing bumps...anyone else's belly start itching? I know it's a sign that things are growing and the skin is stretching (I also had some stretching feelings in my uterus yesterday and the day before so maybe having a growth spurt?) and I'm excited about that, but the itchiness is annoying! Think it may be time to look into vitamin E oil!

Yep I've had an itchy belly! Also this week my breasts are MEGA itchy!!! So unbearable!! 

I've got some Bio Oil and only used it a couple of times as it says to start using from the end of first tri so I'll start using it regularly then.


----------



## HanyouMama

:happydance: Went to the OBGYN today and she gave me the all clear to keep TTC!!! :happydance: I'm so happy!


----------



## smawfl

HanyouMama said:


> :happydance: Went to the OBGYN today and she gave me the all clear to keep TTC!!! :happydance: I'm so happy!

Brilliant news, so pleased for you! x


----------



## seaweed eater

Awesome, so glad to hear that HM!! :happydance: Hope this is the month...that would be just perfect!


----------



## HanyouMama

It really would be a wonderful gift if it happen this month! :happydance: I know it would make DH and I very happy!


----------



## gaiagirl

Yay Hanyou that is great news!

What cycle day are you on now?


----------



## HanyouMama

gaiagirl said:


> Yay Hanyou that is great news!
> 
> What cycle day are you on now?

CD14. I am getting very close to O, so it was luck that I went to the OBGYN today :thumbup: DH and I must start BD if anything is to be accomplished lol :haha:


----------



## gaiagirl

Awesome! Get on it lady! :sex::sex::sex:


----------



## HanyouMama

:rofl:LOL! Thanks! That made me laugh. Now if only we can get the husband to do it again tonight or tomorrow morning. He has been alot more into it since we were having to hold off and be careful.


----------



## smawfl

Lots of super :dust: for you Hanyoumama!!

Seaweed have you got a scan today? Can't wait to see a piccie!! :thumbup:


----------



## smawfl

Just checking to see where everyone's at as I think I've lost track a bit.....

:dust: Decemberists TTC :dust: 
Anneliese - Testing 31st March 
Hanyoumama - Testing ??
Gimgem - Testing ??
Ella - Testing ?? 
Minimoocow - Testing ?? 


:bfp: Decemberists BFP's :bfp:
Bambi1985 - Due 1st August 2012
BERDC99 - Due 12th August 2012
Spiceeb - Due 26th August 2012
FeelSoBlessed - Due 2nd-4th September 2012
Pussycat - Due 9th September 2012
DS0910 - Due 9th September 2012
Seaweed Eater - Due 15th September 2012
Smawfl - Due 24th September 2012
Shh - Due 8th October 2012
Ke29 - Due 11th October 2012 
Gaiagirl - Due 5th November 2012


----------



## seaweed eater

I do have a scan! I'm so excited...I spent a couple hours last night reading about nub theory and looking at scans, and then I dreamed about nub pictures all night :haha: I read somewhere that if forced to guess according to nub theory techs are 90% accurate at 13 weeks! That's better than I thought! I really really hope we get to find out!

And, more importantly of course, I hope baby has no genetic abnormalities.


----------



## anneliese

That's great hanyou, I knew I thought it sounded weird that they told you you had to wait 30 days.

smawfl, you can put me down for an official 31 March test date, but I'm sure I'll test far earlier like usual, especially since I just ordered 4 FRERs lol!


----------



## smawfl

seaweed eater said:


> I do have a scan! I'm so excited...I spent a couple hours last night reading about nub theory and looking at scans, and then I dreamed about nub pictures all night :haha: I read somewhere that if forced to guess according to nub theory techs are 90% accurate at 13 weeks! That's better than I thought! I really really hope we get to find out!
> 
> And, more importantly of course, I hope baby has no genetic abnormalities.

How exciting :happydance: Can't wait! What time is your scan?


----------



## smawfl

anneliese said:


> smawfl, you can put me down for an official 31 March test date, but I'm sure I'll test far earlier like usual, especially since I just ordered 4 FRERs lol!

Will do hun :dust:


----------



## seaweed eater

smawfl said:


> How exciting :happydance: Can't wait! What time is your scan?

It's at 10 PST...so in about two hours. :yipee:


----------



## gaiagirl

Yay!!!!! That is so exciting seaweed. I hope you get to make a guess...

Anneliese - Only 11 days to go this round! Hope you are feeling good and positive! Can't wait for March 31!


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

seaweed eater said:


> Also, question for the ladies with growing bumps...anyone else's belly start itching? I know it's a sign that things are growing and the skin is stretching (I also had some stretching feelings in my uterus yesterday and the day before so maybe having a growth spurt?) and I'm excited about that, but the itchiness is annoying! Think it may be time to look into vitamin E oil!

Lol! Yep... Itching away! Ha! Brilliant! Good luck with your scan - exciting!!



HanyouMama said:


> :happydance: Went to the OBGYN today and she gave me the all clear to keep TTC!!! :happydance: I'm so happy!

Brilliant news - lots of dust for this cycle. 

Hope all you lovely Decemberists are well x


----------



## Pusscat

Seaweed - hope the scan has gone well! I'll be checking back for the photos this evening! And as for an itchy bump, yes, a little itchy, but boobs more so!

HanyouMama - that's great news, and just in time too. Glad the abstinence has helped DH get down to it when it matters! :dust:

I've booked myself in to start a pregnancy exercise class starting next month. It's a 10 week course and sounds really good, it incorporates pilates, resistance bands and body weight exercises. I'm quite excited about starting it. It'll be nice to get a work out in a safe environment and also will be good to get to know some other pregnant ladies. Hope I'm not the only one with a small bump though. Maybe by 19th April my bump will look a bit more credible. It does say on the site that it's suitable from the first trimester, so I'm sure there will be people at a similar stage.


----------



## seaweed eater

Looks like we are having a little boy!!! :happydance: :yipee: The tech said she was only about 90% sure, but she sounded quite confident, and I saw that boy nub too before she said anything. And I know from the stats that girls are a lot less likely to be misassigned as boys than vice versa, so a baby that looks like a boy probably is a boy. So excited!!!

The scan went pretty great otherwise...the tech wouldn't have said so probably, apparently I have a very tipped uterus (never heard that before) and baby was very curled up initially in a way that made any measurement difficult. (I guess a tipped uterus can cause fertility problems so I feel extra lucky to have conceived quickly! Wow!! :shock:) But with some vigorous poking he moved enough to make measurement possible. The other piece of not-so-great news is that apparently my placenta is positioned very low at the moment -- was told not to worry about this (actually she only told me because I asked) because it tends to migrate before 20 weeks so it's too early to diagnose a previa. I really hope it moves, because I don't want a C section!

Most importantly, however, baby looks great and the risk of abnormalities was very low, so we are not planning to have an amnio. Big relief there.

Oh, and baby measured 12w6d, exactly consistent with last time (and ovulation), so I think it's time to change my tickers. I don't mind being a plum again for a day!

I'll post pics later. They don't show the nub particularly well but they do show the rest of the baby!


----------



## Pusscat

90% sounds pretty certain to me! Congratulations Seaweed, so happy for you and really great that you've found out the sex so early! I've not heard of having a tipped uterus or having a low placenta but it's good that you know now. It sounds like a very thorough examination which is great! :hugs:


----------



## smawfl

seaweed eater said:


> Looks like we are having a little boy!!! :happydance: :yipee: The tech said she was only about 90% sure, but she sounded quite confident, and I saw that boy nub too before she said anything. And I know from the stats that girls are a lot less likely to be misassigned as boys than vice versa, so a baby that looks like a boy probably is a boy. So excited!!!
> 
> The scan went pretty great otherwise...the tech wouldn't have said so probably, apparently I have a very tipped uterus (never heard that before) and baby was very curled up initially in a way that made any measurement difficult. (I guess a tipped uterus can cause fertility problems so I feel extra lucky to have conceived quickly! Wow!! :shock:) But with some vigorous poking he moved enough to make measurement possible. The other piece of not-so-great news is that apparently my placenta is positioned very low at the moment -- was told not to worry about this (actually she only told me because I asked) because it tends to migrate before 20 weeks so it's too early to diagnose a previa. I really hope it moves, because I don't want a C section!
> 
> Most importantly, however, baby looks great and the risk of abnormalities was very low, so we are not planning to have an amnio. Big relief there.
> 
> Oh, and baby measured 12w6d, exactly consistent with last time (and ovulation), so I think it's time to change my tickers. I don't mind being a plum again for a day!
> 
> I'll post pics later. They don't show the nub particularly well but they do show the rest of the baby!

Woohoo a baby boy! congratulations Seaweed!! How exciting! Can't wait to see the pic!

What is your due date now and I'll update the list?


----------



## smawfl

:dust: Decemberists TTC :dust:
Minimoocow - Testing 30th March
Anneliese - Testing 31st March 
Hanyoumama - Testing ??
Gimgem - Testing ??
Ella - Testing ?? 

:bfp: Decemberists BFP's :bfp:
Bambi1985 - Due 1st August 2012
BERDC99 - Due 12th August 2012
Spiceeb - Due 26th August 2012
FeelSoBlessed - Due 2nd-4th September 2012
Pussycat - Due 9th September 2012
DS0910 - Due 9th September 2012
Seaweed Eater - Due 15th September 2012 :blue:
Smawfl - Due 26th September 2012 :yellow:
Shh - Due 8th October 2012
Ke29 - Due 10th October 2012 
Gaiagirl - Due 5th November 2012 :yellow:


----------



## minimoocow

hello ladies

Can't believe some of you are out of 1st tri already - slow down will you the rest of us want to get on board! :haha:

I think I'll test 30 March assuming OV is on day 16 like normal. Hoping for a :bfp: this month. There aren't that many of us TTC ladies left - this month is our month.


----------



## smawfl

minimoocow said:


> hello ladies
> 
> Can't believe some of you are out of 1st tri already - slow down will you the rest of us want to get on board! :haha:
> 
> I think I'll test 30 March assuming OV is on day 16 like normal. Hoping for a :bfp: this month. There aren't that many of us TTC ladies left - this month is our month.

Woohoo definitely! I know it's your month!! So much :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: for you and happy BD!


----------



## minimoocow

:dust:Wow smawfl

Thanks for that - that's a whole lot of :dust: - I'll think positive then and say I'm now 0 weeks and 4 days pregnant - what fruit would than give me?!!!


----------



## smawfl

You can never have too much :dust: 

;)

I would say you are a grain of sand! (OK so not technically a fruit but almost! LOL)


----------



## gaiagirl

Seaweed!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so excited for you! 90% is pretty darn close, are you still goin to keep things a bit gender neutral just in case of the 10% chance of a girl or go all out boy?! Lol.

Smawfl you can put me down for a yellow stork because we won't be finding out the sex!


----------



## smawfl

Hehehe do you like the stork additions to the Decemberistlist? :)


----------



## HanyouMama

smawfl said:


> Hehehe do you like the stork additions to the Decemberistlist? :)

Yes :thumbup:


----------



## seaweed eater

Thanks for the update, smawfl. My due date is still the 15th...it "should" be the 13th based on measurements but I'm happy to keep it later.

Gaiagirl, I'm definitely going all out boy :lol: I just like having a pronoun to use and more info about LO! If he turns out to be a she at 20 weeks, we'll still have time to change our plans :haha: but based on the stats I read it is more likely for boys to be mistaken as girls than vice versa, so I feel like we couldn't have gotten a much more confident guess. Plus I always thought it was a boy so it's easy for me to believe!

That said though, I hope to be a fairly gender neutral parent in general...so we will not be painting the baby's room blue or buying lots of toy trucks or anything at this point!

Mini :hugs: I feel positive for you girls this month too!! We've never yet gone a month without at least 2 BFPs, and I'm hopeful that all five of you can cross over to first tri this month :dust: :dust:


----------



## seaweed eater

Here's our little guy! I'm not sure I can see the nub in either photo, but feel free to tell me if you think otherwise (I am pretty sure it's not that brighter line in the first photo, though).


----------



## smawfl

Wow seaweed how amazing, they are such clear photos!! Love them!


----------



## ke29

Hi guys, Hope all is well. Attached is a pic from my 8 week scan last Saturday.
 



Attached Files:







baby t 8 weeks.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## smawfl

Ah congrats Ke! How are you feeling? How come you had an early scan, everything ok?


----------



## ke29

It was a reasurrance scan. With DS we had a 3d/4d scan at around 26 weeks and the same company had a deal on for the same price that we paid you also got scans at 8 weeks and 16 weeks. My NHS scan isnt until 13 weeks so I am glad we did it as its confirmed dates so I can sort out work and annual leave etc. Plus its always nice to see a little heartbeat and know you feel rubbish for a good reason.


----------



## smawfl

Glad all is ok! Will you be finding out the sex?


----------



## ke29

Im not sure yet. We didnt with DS but we may this time! Will you be?


----------



## smawfl

OK I'll keep you as yellow stork on the Decemberistslist then!

No we aren't planning on either.. but I think I will probably guess due to all the skull/nub theory threads I see on here!!


----------



## smawfl

:dust: Decemberists TTC :dust:
Minimoocow - Testing 30th March
Anneliese - Testing 31st March 
Hanyoumama - Testing ??
Gimgem - Testing ??
Ella - Testing ?? 

:bfp: Decemberists BFP's :bfp:
Bambi1985 - Due 1st August 2012
BERDC99 - Due 12th August 2012
Spiceeb - Due 26th August 2012
FeelSoBlessed - Due 2nd September 2012 :yellow:
Pussycat - Due 9th September 2012 :yellow:
DS0910 - Due 9th September 2012
Seaweed Eater - Due 15th September 2012 :blue:
Smawfl - Due 26th September 2012 :yellow:
Shh - Due 8th October 2012
Ke29 - Due 10th October 2012 :yellow:
Gaiagirl - Due 5th November 2012 :yellow:


----------



## ke29

I looked at all those with DS but was still none the wiser. Im predicted a boy with the chinese gender predictor which was right with DS.


----------



## smawfl

I think I'm predicted a girl with all the gender predictors.. we'll see! I'll be happy either way!


----------



## ke29

yeah us too. A girl would be nice so we had one of each but then if its a boy we already have everything from DS so it would save us a fortune and DS is such a joy!


----------



## smawfl

I have a bit of a dilemma, not sure what to do girls! It's quite sensitive so you may not want to read.








You may recall a while back I mentioned my cousin A who was 32 weeks pregnant lost her baby and had to go through child birth which was an awful time for her. This was back in November but it's still very raw for her even though she's trying to get on with life as best she can.

Anyway they have decided to get married (they were already engaged then fell pregnant) in May and her hen do is 2 weeks on Sunday.

I haven't told any of my extended family that we're expecting yet and wasn't planning on until after the 12 week scan next week.

Now my dilemma is whether or not to hold out telling people until after the hen do, or do it before. (I'll be about 13.5 weeks at the hen do so may be showing but could try and hide it) Bearing in mind when I spoke to my aunty (cousins mum) she said that my cousin still found it really hard to even look at pregnant women. I don't want to go and make it uncomfortable for her as it'll be her day. (The wedding is another matter but I'll deal with that then)

My other cousin B who is pregnant and due in a month hasn't been able to talk to A as B has found it very difficult. B isnt going to the hen do (and probably not the wedding either as she will have been due/had the baby around that time)

I'm not sure what to do as I really want to go to the hen do to celebrate with her but don't want to make her feel uncomfortable or upset. But at the same time I will want to share my news with other people.

Sorry for the ramblings, hope that all made sense!


----------



## ke29

I would wait until after the hen do so as to not potentially spoil her night for her.


----------



## anneliese

gaiagirl said:


> Anneliese - Only 11 days to go this round! Hope you are feeling good and positive! Can't wait for March 31!

Thanks, I'm trying, but now I've convinced myself I might have PCO(S) :dohh:. I stupidly started googling about LH surges during AF and someone mentioned that people with PCOS often get false positives on OPKs. I then made a search to see if you can have PCOS with regular periods and although it's not that common, it can still happen. I'm sure I don't have it, but I was stupid enough to do a search so now I'm half convinced. :wacko:



seaweed eater said:


> Looks like we are having a little boy!!! :happydance: :yipee: The tech said she was only about 90% sure, but she sounded quite confident, and I saw that boy nub too before she said anything. And I know from the stats that girls are a lot less likely to be misassigned as boys than vice versa, so a baby that looks like a boy probably is a boy. So excited!!!

That's so great seaweed, I'm so happy for you!!:hugs:



smawfl said:


> I have a bit of a dilemma, not sure what to do girls! It's quite sensitive so you may not want to read.

I would definitely wait until after the party, especially if your aunt said it's still really hard for you cousin to deal with hearing pregnancy related stuff

**Edit: I forgot to add, I think I figured out how to share my chart, can anyone tell me if it works and I did it properly?


----------



## gaiagirl

Smawfl, I'd say keep it a secret until after too. It just might be tense or uncomfortable if she is upset about it. Wear something a bit loose but I'm sure no one will be able to really tell you're pregnant quite yet!

Anneliese - you don't have PCOS...get away from Google I was convinced I would never get pregnant thanks to my luteal phase and I wish I hadn't wasted so much time stressing over it!!! Not good for your mental health! You're perfectly fine and will be pregnant before you know it (although I know it feels like forever)...


----------



## seaweed eater

Ke, so glad to hear your scan went well! :happydance: Congrats on your healthy bean. How great it will be to have the extra can at 16 weeks, too!

Smawfl, if I were in your position I think I would wait until after if you feel comfortable doing so. I don't think showing should be a problem, especially if you are not really showing yet now. I don't think you'll get big enough that you won't be able to hide it if you dress right, or, even if someone does notice, that you'll look unmistakably pregnant.

However, I understand wanting to share your news with everyone, and ultimately I think you deserve for everyone to know -- it's just a question of how kind to her you want to be. At some point she will have to find out, and that will be hard, but of course you will do it in the kindest way possible. I guess what I am trying to say is that I don't think you should wait out of a sense of obligation -- because I don't think you have any such obligation -- just out of a desire to be kind. If you decide you'd rather tell people first, I would tell them as soon as possible to give the news a couple of weeks to sink in. The worst thing would be to tell everyone right before the event so the news is still fresh. And, if you do tell, I think I would also reach out to your cousin personally and let her know that you know things have been difficult for her, and that she has been in your thoughts. You haven't done anything wrong in getting pregnant or in wanting to share that with others, and I bet she will recognize that, especially if it's clear that you are taking her feelings and needs into account.


----------



## seaweed eater

Anneliese, I can see your chart! And I agree with Gaiagirl, no more Google!! It's much more likely that there was some random fluctuation with your hormones or faulty OPK than that you have PCOS!


----------



## smawfl

Thanks for your replies girls, still not sure what to do!


Can see your chart anneliese!!


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: It's a tough situation. Let us know what you decide!


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

smawfl said:


> Hehehe do you like the stork additions to the Decemberistlist? :)

Hey smawfl. Please can I go team yellow! We're not going to find out! My date looks random too - even though edd by scan is aug 26th, I think I'll go for lmp edd - 2nd Sept! Thanks for keeping us all updated! 
Also, I hope you manage to think through your dilemma. I would just wait that little bit longer. I also appreciate you want to share your wonderful news but hopefully it will be a worthwhile wait to avoid upsetting your cousin, even though you'd have absolutely no intentions of doing that. 



seaweed eater said:


> Here's our little guy! I'm not sure I can see the nub in either photo, but feel free to tell me if you think otherwise (I am pretty sure it's not that brighter line in the first photo, though).

Amazing! Handsome lil fella there seaweed! Glad all is well and healthy,brill news! 



ke29 said:


> Hi guys, Hope all is well. Attached is a pic from my 8 week scan last Saturday.

Ke... Love scan pic - its amazing how much development will happen over the next 4-5 weeks!!!

Hope you're all okay x


----------



## smawfl

Have updated you FeelSoBlessed :thumbup:

I'm thinking maybe it's time for our new thread soon? Or move it again. I'd like to be able to have the Decemberistlist on the first page and then update it from there (currently if it's within a couple of pages back I just edit) but when I repost it, I always have to add the :dust: :bfp: and now the storks manually every time. Not that I mind (I love keeping everyone updated!). Not sure how best to do it, what does everyone think?


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Sounds good to me!!! Get a feel from what everyone's saying. 
Thanks again smawfl :flower:


----------



## minimoocow

smawfl said:


> Have updated you FeelSoBlessed :thumbup:
> 
> I'm thinking maybe it's time for our new thread soon? Or move it again. I'd like to be able to have the Decemberistlist on the first page and then update it from there (currently if it's within a couple of pages back I just edit) but when I repost it, I always have to add the :dust: :bfp: and now the storks manually every time. Not that I mind (I love keeping everyone updated!). Not sure how best to do it, what does everyone think?

hmmm . . . I know what you mean but I am worried if you move you'll leave us still TTC behind since I really don't belong on the pregnancy boards yet :cry: 

But having said that as some of you are now VERY pregnant I suppose you don't really still belong in TTC so I'm just being selfish!

As for your dilema I'd say keep quite until after the hen do and make up an excuse for why you aren't drinking. I know you must want to shout it from the rooftops but its only another week or so and keeping quiet would probably mean so much more to your cousin than annoucing it would to you if you see what I mean?

My sister annouced her pregnancy just before my DH birthday party which really annoyed me as it made her the centre of attention when it should have been him and meant I had to answer the "when are you having babies" from family which we could have done without! It changed the feel of the whole event without anyone meaning it to.

:hugs: to you - its a difficult one to get right since you ARE going to have to tell your cousin sometime and she will be upset but that's not your fault - I guess you just have to make it the least bad it can be for her?


----------



## seaweed eater

I don't care where the thread is -- TTC, pregnancy, whatever -- I just think it makes sense to do whatever is most convenient for the updates. Let me know if we're moving and I'll come along!


----------



## HanyouMama

As long as we are all together, I dont care where we go :)


----------



## smawfl

Ok no worries it was just a thought :)


----------



## gaiagirl

I think we should move to the Pregnancy Club or Pregnancy Discussions and change our name to The Decemberists. I know what you mean Mini about feeling left behind but you AREN'T!!!!! Of course not! Every single one of us is going to be pregnant so it doesn't matter where the group is.

My thought is actually that we might get more ladies joining thinking we are going to TTC this December, lol. 

We could either ask an admin to move us and rename us, or start a new thread? Yikes I don't want to lose our history though!


----------



## seaweed eater

Good point, gaiagirl. I'd love for us to keep our history if we move. I think the mods can move us and maybe give control of the first post to smawfl or whoever is willing to update the list and the thread title (I have heard of the latter being possible as long as the original thread owner consents, so we would need gimgem to come back for that, but maybe she'd be willing to do it. Hope she is doing all right :shrug:)


----------



## Pusscat

Hi everyone. Loving the scan photos Ke and Seaweed. Thanks for sharing.

Smawfl - I agree with the advice to leave your announcement until after the hen do. Putting myself in your cousin's position, I think that's what I would want. You should be fine bump-wise at 13 weeks.

I don't mind where the thread is and don't mind clicking into the TTC section. But I agree with gaiagirl that everyone on here WILL become pregnant VERY soon, so moving over to a pregnancy board would make sense.

Stalk status - we will be finding out on 21/4/12 so I don't know if you want to add that to the list!

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend. I bought my first pregnancy/baby magazine the other day so I've been reading that and the accompanying free brochures. Getting quite excited looking at baby things! And happy to read that as long as your not superstitious it's good to start shopping during your second trimester as that's when energy levels peak. Can't wait to start buying bits but will try and hold off for a few more weeks :happydance:


----------



## minimoocow

Pusscat said:


> I don't mind where the thread is and don't mind clicking into the TTC section. But I agree with gaiagirl that everyone on here WILL become pregnant VERY soon, so moving over to a pregnancy board would make sense.

I know what you mean but been feeling a bit negative these last few days and worried that posting on the pregnancy board would somehow jinx me into not getting pregnant! I know its silly but . . . 

How about we move on 1st April so that gives us ones left TTC one last shot before we go? I agree we need to do what ever is easiest for Smawfl to update so whether thats a new thread with a link to this one or moving this one is good with me.

Smawfl - have you come to a decision yet? :hugs:

Pusscat - are you going to hold off buying things until you find out the gender or is it just an excuse for shopping now?!!!

I'm interested to know why people do/don't want to know the gender. I've always said I'd like to find out and DH doesn't but not really sure why - its a gut feeling kind of thing . . . anyone help me rationalise it?


----------



## gaiagirl

Mini that sounds like a good plan...as long as no one pulls any April Fools jokes with the thread, LOL.

As far as finding out goes...where I live they won't tell you at the regular 18-20 week one so unless I pay for an additional or get my midwife to look and guess I won't know. I'm ok with it for two reasons. The first is that I am a control freak and pregnancy is a challenge for me and an exercise in letting go. Accepting that it is not within my control is kind of liberating. The second reason is that it doesn't really matter too much because it's our first and also I'm not a huge fan of everything blue or everything pink so I wouldn't be shopping with gender-assigned colors anyways!


----------



## seaweed eater

I wanted to find out the sex because it is a way of learning more about LO. And so that I could use the right pronouns (which, to me, makes him seem more human and less like an "it"), and also so that DH would agree to start thinking about names! (Sadly, the latter has not really happened...he said he would start working on the names when we found out the sex, but now he's saying "We have six more months!" -- grrr. So I think we've settled on Munchkin for now. :p)

I have thought about the fact that this encourages more gendered clothes/purchases, as gaiagirl pointed out, and even more gendered expectations, and I'd like to be relatively gender-neutral as a parent so I'm not crazy about that. His sex does not determine who he is, but it's hard not to think that way when it's the only thing we know about him at this point. But I still think it's worth it overall, because it makes him seem more like a person, and we'll find out all about his personality as soon as he decides to join us out here!

Some people do seem to cite "planning" as a reason to find out, but again, I don't know what we're going to do very differently since we won't be painting the nursery blue or anything. On the other side, I think the reasons I've heard the most for _not_ finding out are "wanting it to be a surprise," and having a strong enough preference for one sex or the other that it seems better to just be committed to loving whatever comes out than potentially dealing with disappointment for a few months. Personally, I don't really like surprises :lol: and we would have been really thrilled with either, so those reasons don't really speak to me. But around here it's totally automatic and very common to find out, so I can imagine that the decision is different in an environment where you have to go to extra effort.


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Hey ladies! Hope you're all okay.

I had a lovely lie-in with DH this morning - it makes no sense at all that a weekend is 2 days and that our working week is 5 days. How's that even logical?! Ha!

Re finding out the sex - I just think its lovey for the surprise factor! Like gaiagirl - I'm a twisted control freak so I'm enjoying not being able to have any say in the matter of boy or girl - just trying my best to ensure LO is healthy! 

Saying that - everyone has predicted BOY! Apparently I'd suit a boy because I'm always running around??? Huh!!?! We'll see ey! Admittedly, I'm still sneakily looking at skull and nub theory then looking at my scan pic!! Not a clue!!!!

Been thinking of nursery colours - don't think we'll actually start baby buying until 5-6 months. But, I love orange, turquoise and lime green... DH not as inspired!!! Loooool!!! Then I came across light grey and lemon! I get a bit excited from time to time and then chill out a bit! Excitement over for this weekend I think... Time to mark some books... Yay! 

Have a lovely weekend x

Think we should start another game - like when we used to play answer and ask a question! How's about word association? 
I'm making this up... How's about we start/finish thread with a word linked to the previous - eg... Baby... Next person may say Bump... Next person may say head... Next person may say Tails... Etc!!! Let's try, feel free to ignore... Too much sleep this morning...

Chocolate...


----------



## Pusscat

Mousse!

Most people have been quite surprised when we've told them we'll be finding out the sex. But it was an easy decision to make. I want to have as much information as possible before the birth and think it'll help me form a better relationship with bump while they're still in there. The nursery will remain yellow though, no matter what. I won't be going all out pink or blue but certainly won't avoid gender specific colours when buying things.

And I think the birth is going to enough of a big event without finding out the sex as well, so I'm happy with that!


----------



## gaiagirl

That's a hard one! Ummm...dessert!

So I will be 6 weeks Monday (or already am depending how you date it) and our closest friends are coming over tonight. I haven't seen them since the day after we found out and we didn't tell them because we weren't ready. However, I think tonight we will and I am so nervous! Every time I tell anyone I get freaked out and started worrying about miscarriage again. I cannot WAIT for Apr 3 when I see the little monkey and can at least have a slight rest from worry!

I definitely would share the news with my friend if something happened as she is really my closest friend, but still...I don't want to have to share that news! I also do trust her but of course I worry she will slip up or tell someone thinking it is not a big deal...ugh! Decisions, decision. If they come for dinner and I refuse even a glass of wine though, the cat is out of the bag.

I also have my cousin staying at our house for the next month because she is a high risk pregnancy (34 weeks) and lives hours away from the hospital by our house that she will be delivering at. She needs to be close by and they will likely induce her at 37 weeks...but it was getting difficult not to share the news with her when she is here all day every day, so I told her yesterday. I do trust her as well, but just telling anyone really freaks me out!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Other than the 3 who I have told...it will be no one else until my parents after the 9wk US.

Do you guys think I am being too risky?


----------



## seaweed eater

ICE CREAM, obviously. There are a probably a lot of things I would free associate with ice cream right now :haha:

Gaiagirl, :hugs: just because we've been talking about needing to control things...I know it's hard when it's really important to you to be in control (and I'm exactly the same way), but the truth is that worrying won't make it more likely that your baby will be ok, and not telling people won't either...again, I'm saying this as someone who has had a hard time believing it herself, but it's true!

Telling people can be a really great experience...hearing about a loved one's pregnancy can bring people so much joy and can be such a source of connection. You know your friend best, and if you really think she would tell, then it makes total sense not to tell her (I made a similar decision with my closest friend). But a lot of people do understand the importance of not spreading the word too early, and the upside is that she can share your joy and make your situation feel more like a blessing and less like a source of anxiety. So, my advice would be to go for it. :hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

Pusscat said:


> Most people have been quite surprised when we've told them we'll be finding out the sex.

It sounds like there might be big cultural differences on this one! I know people who haven't wanted to find out, but I think almost everyone I know has wanted to find out and I barely considered not doing so. And, when I told people about the pregnancy at just 12 weeks, almost everyone asked me if we knew the sex yet. Anyone else from the US weigh in? I forget where we're all from, but I think HM and DS are both from here...


----------



## HanyouMama

seaweed eater said:


> Pusscat said:
> 
> 
> Most people have been quite surprised when we've told them we'll be finding out the sex.
> 
> It sounds like there might be big cultural differences on this one! I know people who haven't wanted to find out, but I think almost everyone I know has wanted to find out and I barely considered not doing so. And, when I told people about the pregnancy at just 12 weeks, almost everyone asked me if we knew the sex yet. Anyone else from the US weigh in? I forget where we're all from, but I think HM and DS are both from here...Click to expand...

Yeah, Im from the US. It is really uncommon at least here in Utah where I live for people not to find out, at least from what i've noticed.


----------



## smawfl

Hi Ladies, how are we all doing?



Pusscat said:


> Stalk status - we will be finding out on 21/4/12 so I don't know if you want to add that to the list!

Have updated you as a yellow stork for now but will update again once you find out!



minimoocow said:


> Smawfl - have you come to a decision yet? :hugs:
> 
> I'm interested to know why people do/don't want to know the gender. I've always said I'd like to find out and DH doesn't but not really sure why - its a gut feeling kind of thing . . . anyone help me rationalise it?

I think I'm going to tell her after my 12 week scan. I think it may be worse if I go to the hen do pregnant and not tell her then, and then announce it just after. I think she would rather I am honest with her. I also think that way she will have time to digest it and if she'd rather I didn't go then I wont. I'll probably change my mind again between now and then but I really don't want to work myself up about it anymore than I have already. 

We won't be finding out the sex and want the surprise, I think it's lovely after all that hard work pushing to then get given a lovely surprise! Although I need to wean myself off looking at the scan pictures and trying to work out the sex! Not good as I'll probably end up working out my own!!!




FeelSoBlessed said:


> Been thinking of nursery colours - don't think we'll actually start baby buying until 5-6 months. But, I love orange, turquoise and lime green... DH not as inspired!!! Loooool!!! Then I came across light grey and lemon! I get a bit excited from time to time and then chill out a bit! Excitement over for this weekend I think... Time to mark some books... Yay!

That sounds lovely FSB - I've been thinking about nursery too, can't wait!



gaiagirl said:


> I definitely would share the news with my friend if something happened as she is really my closest friend, but still...I don't want to have to share that news! I also do trust her but of course I worry she will slip up or tell someone thinking it is not a big deal...ugh! Decisions, decision. If they come for dinner and I refuse even a glass of wine though, the cat is out of the bag.
> 
> I also have my cousin staying at our house for the next month because she is a high risk pregnancy (34 weeks) and lives hours away from the hospital by our house that she will be delivering at. She needs to be close by and they will likely induce her at 37 weeks...but it was getting difficult not to share the news with her when she is here all day every day, so I told her yesterday. I do trust her as well, but just telling anyone really freaks me out!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Other than the 3 who I have told...it will be no one else until my parents after the 9wk US.
> 
> Do you guys think I am being too risky?

Congrats on your 6 weeks!! I don't think you're being too risky, you have to do what you feel comfortable!


As for me, I have my 12 week NT scan on Thursday so really looking forward to that. Trying to push out the nervous thoughts as I'm sure all will be fine. 

I have also noticed I can't do as much as I did before whiout tiring but I think that's normal. Also starting go get a little backache when I've been on my feet a lot so have to remember to chill a bit more.

My word association is... *CONE*!


----------



## minimoocow

TRAFFIC

What happened last night - I logged on and the site was down for 8 hours!

Oh well I survived without B&B for the evening! Hope you ladies are well. Smawfl - backache sounds rubbish but can you now clean your teeth without gagging? That would be an improvement!


----------



## smawfl

LIGHTS

I know, I had serious bnb withdrawal symptoms lol.

Nope the toothbrush gagging still in force :( oh well only twice a day.

How are you doing Mini? Is it coming up to BD time? X


----------



## anneliese

Hey everyone, hope you're all doing well. I still can't believe how far along some of you are when I look at your charts, it's so exciting! I'm doing ok, should O by this weekend so I'm going to try to get in enough BDing, but things have been busy around here so we will see. I was noticing on FF that most of the pregnancy charts had BDing marked for ovulation day. Looking back at the last 2-3 months of trying, I can't be for sure because I wasn't charting, but I think we've focused more on the day following and right after ovulation. So I really want to try for every day this upcoming fertile period and then verify with the chart that we did it on ovulation day and then see if it makes any difference this month. I also just got my new tube of Pre-seed in the mail so that's also a plus because this past month I was running low and was just using a bit as an external lubricant.

Has anyone heard about/tried the baby aspirin thing? I think I might start taking it this cycle just for the hell of it. I mean, it can't hurt can it? One last thing I was wondering was about my chart. My temps have basically been mid-high 96 range (35.8-36.1 C), does that seem normal or a bit low? I was a little worried because I noticed most charts had average temps pre-O in the 97 range (36.2+).. I googled about it a bit but of course the results were terrifying so I had to stop.. All I know is that I'd be thrilled if I got pregnant this cycle and had a Christmas baby. I LOVE Christmas time and having a baby around the holidays would make it even better


----------



## smawfl

anneliese said:


> I was noticing on FF that most of the pregnancy charts had BDing marked for ovulation day. Looking back at the last 2-3 months of trying, I can't be for sure because I wasn't charting, but I think we've focused more on the day following and right after ovulation. So I really want to try for every day this upcoming fertile period and then verify with the chart that we did it on ovulation day and then see if it makes any difference this month.

Yes definitely BD in the 2-3 day before ovulation to ensure there is a supply of spermies waiting for your egg as sperm last much longer than the egg does. Then BD on OV day and the day after just to cover all bases :thumbup:

I would start BD as soon as you notice EWCM. Are you planning on using OPK's? That would help pinpoint when you're about to OV.

I've never taken the aspirin so can't comment really.

Good luck and lots of :dust:


----------



## seaweed eater

STAR

Hi ladies! :wave: I know, I got so much more work done yesterday with no BnB :haha:

How is everyone feeling? :hugs: I feel like time has moved slowly this week...probably because I set myself back two days. Usually Tuesday would be the day I change over to the next fruit. Oh well, I'm sure I'll get used to Thursdays eventually.

Anneliese, I think BD 1-2 days before ov is definitely the most important thing, more so than the day of and the day after. I remember reading somewhere that sperm from 2 days before is actually the most likely to result in conception, although I have no idea how one would have calculated such a thing. Anyway though, the sperm survive longer (up to 5 days depending on CM) than the egg (24 hours) so you're better off introducing sperm earlier.

I have not tried aspirin because I'm on medication for hypertension and I didn't want to lower my blood pressure too much or cause any weird interactions. So I have no experience with that. And regarding your temps, I think they are fine...as far as I know low temps can sometimes indicate a thyroid issue but I'm sure if you have not had any other symptoms there's absolutely nothing to worry about. Mine often dip into the 96's and I know my thyroid is fine. :hugs:


----------



## gaiagirl

Anneliese - Definitely BD in the days leading up to O! You use OPKs right? Best bet is to not miss a day as soon as it is positive, or nearly positive until the day of or after your temp spike. 

Don't worry about temps, I switched thermometers after several months charting and suddenly all my temps were 0.4degrees higher. It could just be the thermometer. Also - don't Google! Haha.

As far as baby aspirin, it supposedly helps with implantation so if you want to take it, I believe it is from O-BFP!

AFM - First midwife appointment today! Excited although it is just intake...

Feeling pretty crap the past few days. Nauseous, gagging, so far no puking. Lazy, NO energy, a bit constipated, crampy, and recently -- bad skin! Yikes, I feel like pregnancy does NOT agree with me this week.

I have a HUGE 4 day meeting to attend this weekend, which will involve early morning, late nights, and lots of sitting at a table. I am so nervous about being sick and tired...ugh, not great timing!


----------



## HanyouMama

I will be testing between the 22nd and the 25th. AF is due around then. :thumbup:


----------



## smawfl

Morning Ladies!

*BRIGHT*

How are we all doing today?

Gaiagirl - sorry you've had a crappy few days. I definitely think pregnancy is harder than I first thought, I think you have to do whatever you can to get through the first tri as I'm told to believe second tri is a breeze!

Have my scan tomorrow, very excited :happydance:


----------



## minimoocow

Good luck with the scan . . . post us a pic!


----------



## smawfl

Thanks Mini :) 

How are you doing? Ov time soon? :dust:

It's too quiet in here, where is everyone??


----------



## seaweed eater

I'm here! Just haven't had much to update. Been feeling more energetic this week and decided to pick up dancing again! It makes me a bit nervous because I can feel my uterus stretching all the time...I don't want anything becoming detached in there :wacko: but my OB's nurse said it should be totally fine to exercise without restrictions so I am just trying to take it easy and listen to my body.

Been feeling a lot of stretchy feelings even when sitting still, so definitely growing! And I am almost totally certain I felt the baby moving on Tuesday! :cloud9: Just waiting now to feel that again!

Smawfl, I can't wait to hear about your scan today!! What time is that happening?


----------



## Shh

I'm here, but only on my phone and its bad signal, which makes posting almost impossible. No news from me, had first midwife appt, which was with a student and was a joke, so going back next week too! Will update and reply to others as soon as I get broadband back!


----------



## gaiagirl

I am here too! On spring break, which means I get to sleep in and take it easy which is PERFECT right now! :thumbup: However, I am going to be heading to the AGM for my union for 5 days which will be tiring, demanding and definitely wear me out. Eeeek, if only I could just tell everyone but I dont really feel comfortable with that quite yet!

As far as symptoms, my MS hasn't really escalated past slight nausea and queasiness and occasional gagging. I have definitely been pickier with foods and had a few cravings, and also been sensitive to smells...but never actually needed to vomit. Does that sound similar to any of the PG ladies? Did your get more severe than that, and if so...about when?

I definitely don't WANT to be puking (especially this weekend) but of course that would make me feel like things are progressing!

I also have been a bit lazy and lack energy, but haven't really been tired earlier than usual at all. I even went to the gym and felt pretty energetic yesterday! However...the gym kind of sucked, since I was way to worried about getting my heart rate and temp up too high so I barely even broke a sweat. Usually when I work out, I go HARD but I was such a wimp yesterday it almost wasn't even worth the trip!

I must sound like a crazy, paranoid, nutjob! LOL


----------



## seaweed eater

gaiagirl said:


> As far as symptoms, my MS hasn't really escalated past slight nausea and queasiness and occasional gagging. I have definitely been pickier with foods and had a few cravings, and also been sensitive to smells...but never actually needed to vomit. Does that sound similar to any of the PG ladies? Did your get more severe than that, and if so...about when?

I'm sorry about the AGM...I had to go to a conference around 7 weeks and felt really anxious about that. Fortunately I was able to shorten it to just three days, though. I did find around 6-8 weeks that I actually felt physically better when there were people around and I was forced to act normal...do you find that at all? Might be one upside to having to go. :hugs:

The kinds of symptoms you describe are what I felt until about 5 or 5 1/2 weeks. After that the nausea, food aversions, and fatigue all got suddenly worse. First vomited around 8 weeks, but I actually think I actually felt worse before the vomiting started. So, for me personally it has changed all the time with no apparent logic...I know that might not be the most reassuring thing to hear, but it has made me worry less about what's going on and instead just try to take each day one at a time.

Just this week I am realizing how low my energy truly was from around 3 weeks until now...I thought I was just being lazy but it's really very different to have energy again! So, make sure to take it easy if you aren't feeling up to doing your usual stuff.


----------



## Pusscat

gaiagirl said:


> As far as symptoms, my MS hasn't really escalated past slight nausea and queasiness and occasional gagging. I have definitely been pickier with foods and had a few cravings, and also been sensitive to smells...but never actually needed to vomit. Does that sound similar to any of the PG ladies? Did your get more severe than that, and if so...about when?

That sounds very much like my first tri. My MS got no worse than what you have now. Hope you follow a similar pattern and you don't get to the vomiting stage! I also had the same feeling of not wanting to vomit, but also slightly wishing I would, as I felt I should be! Turns out I was one of the lucky ones and shouldn't have been so silly wishing to feel worse!

I also agree with Seaweed with only realising just how tired I was now that I can look back and realise that I only feel normal again now. Don't push yourself too hard and get as much rest as you can.

Smawfl - hope the scan goes well today :thumbup:

I also have very little news to report. My bump is getting bigger by the day and 2 people at work said today that I was starting to show :happydance: Every time I go to the loo at work I like to have a little look at my bump in the mirror and give it a stroke. Cheers me up everytime :cloud9: Still got to keep it hidden from parents until after easter holidays though so wearing cardigans at home time! Only 2 weeks to go until the holidays so hope it's not going to get too tricky :wacko:


----------



## gaiagirl

Woah, Pusscat I can't believe you have still not told your parents! Do you not see them often, or did you just not feel confident telling them until now?

I am telling my parents at Easter too (as long as all goes well at the scan Apr 3), but I will only be almost 10 weeks...


----------



## minimoocow

smawfl said:


> Thanks Mini :)
> 
> How are you doing? Ov time soon? :dust:
> 
> It's too quiet in here, where is everyone??

I'm good thanks . . . I think I will OV tomorrow which is a pain really as wasn't expecting it until Sunday. Started with EWCM yesterday so BD'd this morning (we were out last night and DH out tonight). Been doing OPK and got nothing last 2 days and today VERY positive!

We didn't BD mon and tues as we were busy and I thought it would be too early anyway so wasn't bothered (It probably still would have been as no EWCM) but hoping to get some more BD in tomorrow and hope that will be enough . . . DH will be back about 1am so maybe I'll wait up although I might be very tired tomorrow as I get up for work at 6am!!!

Gaiagirl - FX'd the sickness stays away for you

(CONFESSION TIME) I have a real phobia of being sick. I had to have some counselling to even think about getting pregnant as having m/s really scares me . . . I'm ok about it but no more than ok. I know no-one likes being sick but for me it started taking over (avoiding foods I deemed "risky" etc). One thing I did learn which might help you ladies is that you might not be able to stop the m/s but you WILL be able to cope with it if it happens.


----------



## smawfl

Hi Ladies!

Scan went well today, so amazing seeing baby wriggling around and kicking everywhere!! S/he is measuring 12+5 so my due date is now 22nd September!! Also had the NT test and measures 1.56mm which i think is normal, had blood test too so hopefully that will come back ok.

Here is Baby Smawfl waving to you all :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







B12+5.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 13









B12+5_.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## seaweed eater

minimoocow said:


> (CONFESSION TIME) I have a real phobia of being sick. I had to have some counselling to even think about getting pregnant as having m/s really scares me . . . I'm ok about it but no more than ok. I know no-one likes being sick but for me it started taking over (avoiding foods I deemed "risky" etc). One thing I did learn which might help you ladies is that you might not be able to stop the m/s but you WILL be able to cope with it if it happens.

:hugs: I'm glad the counseling was helpful to you, hon. There absolutely are things you can do to cope with it. And I remember several weeks ago talking to another girl on BnB with the same phobia who said she had heard that the fact that you have such a strong aversion to it will make it less likely too...your body is more likely to find other ways to deal with the hormones.


----------



## Pusscat

Wonderful photos smawfl! It's got some good long legs on it! Glad nt measurement was ok, it sounds good to me.

Gaiagirl - I should have been clearer. I meant the parents at school! I told my parents a couple of days after our positive test. Hope your announcement goes well :thumbup:


----------



## smawfl

*Seaweed *- glad you're getting your energy back. I think I am slowly too.. although still fall asleep fairly early on the sofa, don't feel quite so lathargic anymore! 
What sort of dancing do you do?

*Shh *- Hope you get broadband sorted soon! How are you feeling? 

*Gaiagirl *- So jealous of your sleep in's! My MS hasn't reached actual sickness either luckily - just nausea and gaggling like you said. I've also had mega increased appetite and always felt hungry, nausea was worse when I was super hungry. Have been carrying around breadsticks in my bag for weeks now to munch on when I need too! What have you been craving?

*Pussycat *- Yay for your bump getting bigger!! I do the exact same thing in the bathroom at work!! (Only when no one's in there too :haha:) LOL

*Minimoocow *- BDing sounds good, definitely get some in tomorrow too :thumbup:
:hugs:sorry you have a phobia of being sick. I think I'm similar that I dont like it, but I don't think I can PHYSICALLY be sick. In fact I can't remember the last time I was actually sick. Which is why my MS gagging is tough, I really want to be sick in the hope it makes me feel better! LOL

Now off to update my tickers!! (again..!)


----------



## seaweed eater

Smawfl, so glad the scan went well :cloud9: wonderful photos! You're just a week behind me now, just watch, you'll have surpassed me by September! :lol: My baby's NT measured 1.9 at 12+6 and that was normal, so I'm sure yours is normal.


----------



## seaweed eater

:haha: Smawfl, we keep posting at the same time! I do competitive ballroom dancing...like on Strictly Come Dancing/Dancing With The Stars :p of course I have no plans to compete again anytime soon but I'm excited to be back in training!

I still fall asleep around 9 or 9:30 and am out of energy around 7, but I've been waking up earlier (after 10 hours...before I could go for 12 or 13 if not for the alarm) and feeling better during the day.


----------



## smawfl

seaweed eater said:


> Smawfl, so glad the scan went well :cloud9: wonderful photos! You're just a week behind me now, just watch, you'll have surpassed me by September! :lol: My baby's NT measured 1.9 at 12+6 and that was normal, so I'm sure yours is normal.

Heheh I'm definitely catching you up LOL


----------



## smawfl

seaweed eater said:


> :haha: Smawfl, we keep posting at the same time! I do competitive ballroom dancing...like on Strictly Come Dancing/Dancing With The Stars :p of course I have no plans to compete again anytime soon but I'm excited to be back in training!
> 
> I still fall asleep around 9 or 9:30 and am out of energy around 7, but I've been waking up earlier (after 10 hours...before I could go for 12 or 13 if not for the alarm) and feeling better during the day.

Ah wow that sounds amazing! DH and I would love to dance like that, we did try some Argentine tango lessons a while back but didnt really get on with it, I wasn't keen on the instructors!


----------



## smawfl

Seaweed can you see a nub in my piccies at all? I really didn't have any inkling about the sex but last day or so I've thought girl!


----------



## seaweed eater

I don't see a nub but somehow the pics say girl to me too :lol: for what that's worth!


----------



## anneliese

I'm around too, just not much going on with me right now. I've started taking the baby aspirin, but it's 100 mg and not the suggested 80 mg I've read about, so I hope that's alright and doesn't make a huge difference. Other than that I'm just waiting to ovulate. I told my husband that he doesn't have a choice in BDing this cycle either. Starting from today we're doing it every day until the day after ovulation regardless of tiredness or sickness or anything on either of our parts :haha:

Smawfl, I'm glad the scan went well, the pictures are great! (I recently read up on the nub theory, so I can't help but try to guess now, and I'm guessing a boy for you :thumbup:)


----------



## smawfl

anneliese said:


> I'm around too, just not much going on with me right now. I've started taking the baby aspirin, but it's 100 mg and not the suggested 80 mg I've read about, so I hope that's alright and doesn't make a huge difference. Other than that I'm just waiting to ovulate. I told my husband that he doesn't have a choice in BDing this cycle either. Starting from today we're doing it every day until the day after ovulation regardless of tiredness or sickness or anything on either of our parts :haha:
> 
> Smawfl, I'm glad the scan went well, the pictures are great! (I recently read up on the nub theory, so I can't help but try to guess now, and I'm guessing a boy for you :thumbup:)

Anneliese I'm loving your assertiveness! I was like that with DH too. looking at your chart I'd BD tonight if I were you as looks like your temp may be creeping up. Just to cover your base :thumbup: :dust: xx


----------



## anneliese

smawfl said:


> Anneliese I'm loving your assertiveness! I was like that with DH too. looking at your chart I'd BD tonight if I were you as looks like your temp may be creeping up. Just to cover your base :thumbup: :dust: xx

I feel a little bit more "in control" now that I've started temping. Even we don't conceive this cycle I feel like I'll have a better understanding of my body/cycle for the upcoming months and I think that always helps when TTC. I definitely plan to BD tonight too. I hope my temps are ok/accurate though, because like I said I have a tendency to wake up multiple times during the night so it's hard for me to get a good 3 hour temp any time of the night, so I've decided to just stick to temping around 8 am regardless of how many times I wake up. The temps seem stable so far and not too wacky, so hopefully it's not making a huge difference.

btw, what happened to moving this thread somewhere else? I don't care where/when it's moving, as long as we're all still together. :flower:


----------



## seaweed eater

Your chart looks good to me, anneliese! The variation looks totally normal. I bet when you see an ovulation pattern it will be very clear.

Guys I totally just felt the baby kicking a second time! :cloud9: I can't believe it! I just ate a cookie and drank some cold water, so the timing makes sense. I felt him maybe ten times just now! It wasn't as clear as Tuesday which felt like two definite pops, this time more like light bubbles, so I'm glad he hit me enough times to be sure! :yipee: Oh I hope it happens again soon, it's so wonderful to know he's in there!!


----------



## gaiagirl

seaweed eater said:


> Guys I totally just felt the baby kicking a second time! :cloud9: I can't believe it! I just ate a cookie and drank some cold water, so the timing makes sense. I felt him maybe ten times just now! It wasn't as clear as Tuesday which felt like two definite pops, this time more like light bubbles, so I'm glad he hit me enough times to be sure! :yipee: Oh I hope it happens again soon, it's so wonderful to know he's in there!!

Thats so cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And so early! Wow, he is strong. :thumbup:

Good luck to all the BD'ers! I am ashamed to say, we have not BD'd at all since TTC, I feel a bit guilty but I just am not into it and can't help but worry a bit. Maybe this weekend we will get back into it!


----------



## minimoocow

gaiagirl said:


> seaweed eater said:
> 
> 
> Good luck to all the BD'ers! I am ashamed to say, we have not BD'd at all since TTC, I feel a bit guilty but I just am not into it and can't help but worry a bit. Maybe this weekend we will get back into it!
> 
> I'm glad you said that because I wanted to ask and have never felt it quite right . . . what is the score with BD'ing in the TWW and early PG. I'm not sure if we should abstain after OV until BFP/AF just in case - could BD'ing or orgasm dislodge an implated embryo and if so how long should you wait before resuming martials after a BFP?!
> 
> Anyone know?Click to expand...


----------



## anneliese

thanks seaweed. I took another opk tonight and it was darker than the one this morning, so I won't be surprised if I get a positive tomorrow. And that's awesome about the kicking. Is it normal to feel that early?

lol gaia, I wouldn't feel bad. All your energy is going to making a baby right now, I'm sure your husband understands (or at least I hope!)

Mini -I don't have any statistics or anything, but my gut is telling me you'd be 100% ok to BD during the tww.


----------



## seaweed eater

I think this is about the time a lot of women feel kicking in subsequent pregnancies, but it is quite early for the first one...I was not expecting it for another few weeks at least. Seems like 17-18ish is pretty normal. I don't know what else it could be though, it's not like anything else I've ever felt! And it's not so uncommon for it to happen this early that I really question it. I'm surprised because I didn't think he looked that active at the NT scan :haha: then again his HB has always been on the high side so that's consistent with an active baby. Bet he will be a handful after he comes out!

Mini, it is totally fine to BD during the TWW and early pregnancy. I think we did a couple times during the TWW...and not since then :blush: starting around 5-6 weeks I had absolutely no desire, and then after we found out about my placenta being low we've been holding off even though I'd like to do it again. And I don't think the placenta position probably matters until like 10 weeks, before then everything is just so darn small compared to your body! And that's being extra careful -- absolutely everyone says it's completely safe to BD and orgasm throughout pregnancy. So I say definitely go for it!


----------



## minimoocow

What is happening to my lovely chart? I used to be pretty regular but I think I OV very early this month (as in yesterday!) We BD'd yesterday AM and this morning so just hope its enough . . . I know it only takes 1 spermy but even so I would have likely to have BD'd a bit more in the lead up to OV. Was expecting it to be Sunday so tought we could BD Thurs through to Monday but my body obviously has different plans!


----------



## smawfl

seaweed eater said:


> Guys I totally just felt the baby kicking a second time! :cloud9: I can't believe it! I just ate a cookie and drank some cold water, so the timing makes sense. I felt him maybe ten times just now! It wasn't as clear as Tuesday which felt like two definite pops, this time more like light bubbles, so I'm glad he hit me enough times to be sure! :yipee: Oh I hope it happens again soon, it's so wonderful to know he's in there!!

Oh wow Seaweed, how amazing!! :happydance:



gaiagirl said:


> Good luck to all the BD'ers! I am ashamed to say, we have not BD'd at all since TTC, I feel a bit guilty but I just am not into it and can't help but worry a bit. Maybe this weekend we will get back into it!

LOL we are the same.. partly terrifies something will dislodge :shrug: and partly zilcho drive and tired all the time!!



minimoocow said:


> I'm glad you said that because I wanted to ask and have never felt it quite right . . . what is the score with BD'ing in the TWW and early PG. I'm not sure if we should abstain after OV until BFP/AF just in case - could BD'ing or orgasm dislodge an implated embryo and if so how long should you wait before resuming martials after a BFP?!
> 
> Anyone know?

We BD in the 2WW so you're completely fine :thumbup: Also it's safe when pregnant too.




minimoocow said:


> What is happening to my lovely chart? I used to be pretty regular but I think I OV very early this month (as in yesterday!) We BD'd yesterday AM and this morning so just hope its enough . . . I know it only takes 1 spermy but even so I would have likely to have BD'd a bit more in the lead up to OV. Was expecting it to be Sunday so tought we could BD Thurs through to Monday but my body obviously has different plans!

Yep definitely looks like you OV'd yesterday! Maybe BD again tonight if you can manage it? x


----------



## smawfl

Little update...

:dust: Decemberists TTC :dust:
Hanyoumama - Testing 22-25 March
Minimoocow - Testing 30th March
Anneliese - Testing 31st March 
Gimgem - Testing ??
Ella - Testing ?? 

:bfp: Decemberists BFP's :bfp:
Bambi1985 - Due 1st August 2012
BERDC99 - Due 12th August 2012
Spiceeb - Due 26th August 2012
FeelSoBlessed - Due 2nd September 2012 :yellow:
Pussycat - Due 9th September 2012 :yellow:
DS0910 - Due 9th September 2012
Seaweed Eater - Due 15th September 2012 :blue:
Smawfl - Due 22nd September 2012 :yellow:
Shh - Due 8th October 2012
Ke29 - Due 10th October 2012 :yellow:
Gaiagirl - Due 5th November 2012 :yellow:


----------



## seaweed eater

Mini, I would definitely say try again tonight. That could help even if you ovulated yesterday, or of course if the high temp was some kind of fluke and ov is yet to come (it definitely looks like a temp spike but given the early timing and the fact that you didn't get a positive OPK until yesterday, I would wait for a couple more days of temps to make sure).


----------



## gaiagirl

Mini - that is crazy because usually the positive OPK is at least 24 days before O. Getting the temp spike the day after the positive is unusual! Hopefully the morning of O was the charm :)

I believe Hanyou said she was testing Mar 22-25...


----------



## Pusscat

Mini - hope the BDing did the job :dust: Lots of positive thoughts your way!

We didn't BD in the 2WW just because I was ill. But then we didn't BD for another few weeks. I didn't want to because I was scared it would make something bad happen. I knew all the advice that it was completely safe, but it still didn't put my mind at rest. We tried a couple of times but i just got really tense, which made my back start cramping, which made me feel even worse. Ended up in tears on one occasion :cry: But we're back to normal now and really enjoying it :blush:

Seaweed - wow, how exciting!! I read your post last night before I went to bed so I was determined to try and feel mine move. Lay there for a while with hands on tummy, willing it to move, but no luck. You're very lucky!

Anneliese - hope all is going well with the TTCing this month! Great that you're enjoying feeling more in control :thumbup: :dust:


----------



## seaweed eater

Pusscat, I couldn't feel it from the outside -- yesterday when it happened I put my hand there and couldn't feel anything. I think that's not supposed to happen until a couple weeks after it can be felt internally. People do say you're more likely to feel it in the evening when lying down though. I am sure you will be feeling it very soon :cloud9:


----------



## Pusscat

seaweed eater said:


> Pusscat, I couldn't feel it from the outside -- yesterday when it happened I put my hand there and couldn't feel anything. I think that's not supposed to happen until a couple weeks after it can be felt internally. People do say you're more likely to feel it in the evening when lying down though. I am sure you will be feeling it very soon :cloud9:

I wasn't expecting to feel it from the outside, the hand was there as more of a connection with the baby, to try and get through my message to have a little wriggle for mummy!

Have any of you had the thought that this Sunday will hopefully be our last mothers day as non-mummys? I was sitting writing mothers day cards with my class today and was thinking I might treat myself this Sunday. I know my baby doesn't officially exist at the moment, but it's real enough to me, so I can be considered a mummy in waiting!


----------



## seaweed eater

US mother's day isn't until May, but I think those of you who are celebrating this weekend absolutely deserve to treat yourselves! You're already giving your body to being a parent. That's a big deal!


----------



## gaiagirl

Yes, in May I will definitely be celebrating Mothers Day if even just with myself and DH. The baby absolutely exists, just not as in independent entity yet :)

I am having such a pity party today, I feel so crappy and just want to lie on the couch all day but I have SO much to do to get ready for this stupid meeting. I agreed to be in charge of snack foods for our local's table before I got pregnant and I am regretting it right now! I somehow have to summon the energy to go to Costco today! Seriously, of all places...

Then there's tidying the house, laundry and packing...sob sob...poor me!

Ok whine over...sorry :)


----------



## seaweed eater

I'm sorry hon :hugs: is there no way to ask someone else to do it? I think being 6 1/2 weeks pregnant entitles you to be selfish enough to at least ask!


----------



## gaiagirl

Yes, I think DH will be vacuuming. Costco is done so I'm just going to rest before tackling the rest of laundry and packing!


----------



## gaiagirl

Oh and I also have to cover up the whole time about why I'm not drinking!? It's an AGM and over the 5 days there are dinners, dances, parties...and St Pats day on Sat! Not to mention they're all OPEN BAR. I told one colleague that I just started a new medication that I can't mix with alcohol...I feel like that sounds so suspicious though, lol.


----------



## anneliese

gaia, do you normally drink/have these people seen you drink before? If not, can you just say that you don't really drink? That's what I would do, but then again that's the truth lol

I hope this question isn't tmi, but we got some BDing in tonight I was wondering how I should record it when it's around midnight? Last night we must have done it around 2 am and I recorded it as AM because I read on FF that it should be recorded as AM when past midnight because that session is closest to your morning temp and would affect it the most, but then I read a thread where most people said they'd count anything before bed as PM. What do you guys think?


----------



## gaiagirl

Anneliese - Yes, they have seen me drink and they may not expect me to get drunk but not even a glass of wine? It would seem weird...so medication it is. Lol

I would say PM, but it's not really a big deal. Let FF think whatever it wants, haha.


----------



## ds0910

Just wanted to stop in and say hi to everyone. So glad everyone is doing well.

I FINALLY told my best friend of over 20 years the other day about the pregnancy and was so shocked when she popped out with "ME TOO!!!" I bout died lol. Makes me a little sad though because she moved about 12 hours away about 7 years ago or so and I really wish she was close so we could be together:cry: I can't believe this will be her 3rd!

On a sad note, one of my friends that lives here told me she was pregnant last week and we were so excited, but this week she tells me she m/c'ed. I feel horrible for her.

What is everyone doing this weekend? It will be housework and nursing one of my little shih-tzues back to health on my end. Poor little baby wound up having to be practically gutted like a fish Thursday:awww: He is so pitiful right now. Poor baby.


----------



## minimoocow

ds0910 said:


> Just wanted to stop in and say hi to everyone. So glad everyone is doing well.
> 
> I FINALLY told my best friend of over 20 years the other day about the pregnancy and was so shocked when she popped out with "ME TOO!!!" I bout died lol. Makes me a little sad though because she moved about 12 hours away about 7 years ago or so and I really wish she was close so we could be together:cry: I can't believe this will be her 3rd!
> 
> On a sad note, one of my friends that lives here told me she was pregnant last week and we were so excited, but this week she tells me she m/c'ed. I feel horrible for her.
> 
> What is everyone doing this weekend? It will be housework and nursing one of my little shih-tzues back to health on my end. Poor little baby wound up having to be practically gutted like a fish Thursday:awww: He is so pitiful right now. Poor baby.

Oh no what happened to him? My cat has 3 legs after an accident a few years back - was heartbreaking at the time but she's ok now and can still climb trees etc although spends most of thr day asleep on our bed which she was never allowed to do before so I think she has a better life now! Hope yor shih-tzue recovers quick


----------



## anneliese

Would you guys say this is a positive OPK? I tested and checked a couple minutes later and it was dark, but not as dark as the control line, so I figured it wasn't a positive. I went back in about 20 minutes after taking it and it had darkened a lot more. Normally my surges are so strong that the test line shows up as dark as the control line right away, but this one took time, so I don't know if I should consider it a positive, especially after leaving it to sit for so long. The strip above it is from earlier today around 2 pm.

I'd use a digital to confirm, but I dumped out the cup when I thought it was negative and I won't be able to go again for at least another few hours
 



Attached Files:







DSCN3929.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ds0910

minimoocow said:


> ds0910 said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to stop in and say hi to everyone. So glad everyone is doing well.
> 
> I FINALLY told my best friend of over 20 years the other day about the pregnancy and was so shocked when she popped out with "ME TOO!!!" I bout died lol. Makes me a little sad though because she moved about 12 hours away about 7 years ago or so and I really wish she was close so we could be together:cry: I can't believe this will be her 3rd!
> 
> On a sad note, one of my friends that lives here told me she was pregnant last week and we were so excited, but this week she tells me she m/c'ed. I feel horrible for her.
> 
> What is everyone doing this weekend? It will be housework and nursing one of my little shih-tzues back to health on my end. Poor little baby wound up having to be practically gutted like a fish Thursday:awww: He is so pitiful right now. Poor baby.
> 
> Oh no what happened to him? My cat has 3 legs after an accident a few years back - was heartbreaking at the time but she's ok now and can still climb trees etc although spends most of thr day asleep on our bed which she was never allowed to do before so I think she has a better life now! Hope yor shih-tzue recovers quickClick to expand...

Well I was just having him neutered and a dental but during the surgery they realized one of his testicles hadn't dropped all the way and was actually fused to his abdominal wall. So they had to cut him from his sternum all the way down to between his back legs and do alot of digging around and such to get it and the tubes. Atleast he is finally eating and drinking again:thumbup: Sorry about your little kitty, but it is amazing how well and how fast they adjust to the loss of a limb or even and eye! Amazing little critters our pets:flower:


----------



## anneliese

well, looks like it was a positive. Got these a couple of hours ago

https://i44.tinypic.com/i3uhvp.jpg

Too bad dh refused to do anything when he got home because he was too tired. I know I shouldn't be mad, especially because he really was exhausted but I can't help it. I told him for the past week that we can't miss my fertile time and need to do even if he's exhausted because if we don't it's just another whole month wasted. He said we can bd in the morning, but now I'm so annoyed I don't think I can even be in the mood to do anything, especially since I got my positive OPK tonight and I'm worried we will/we already missed the egg..


----------



## HanyouMama

anneliese said:


> Too bad dh refused to do anything when he got home because he was too tired. I know I shouldn't be mad, especially because he really was exhausted but I can't help it. I told him for the past week that we can't miss my fertile time and need to do even if he's exhausted because if we don't it's just another whole month wasted. He said we can bd in the morning, but now I'm so annoyed I don't think I can even be in the mood to do anything, especially since I got my positive OPK tonight and I'm worried we will/we already missed the egg..

I know how that is :growlmad: Men are so stupid and frustrating. I know they get tired from working, but seriously.:dohh:


----------



## gaiagirl

Don't be discouraged, a positive OPK can mean O 24-48 hours later so you have time! Definitely set your alarm a little early and go for it in the morning!!!


----------



## anneliese

HanyouMama said:


> I know how that is :growlmad: Men are so stupid and frustrating. I know they get tired from working, but seriously.:dohh:

lol yeah, I was still kind of annoyed about last night, but I could tell dh knew it really upset me so he was being pretty sweet and we ended up bding today around noon. It had been basically 36 hours since we did anything though and while I know it isn't _that_ long, I was really aiming for no more than 24 hours between sessions. In reality it probably makes no difference, but I can't help but obsess over numbers and stuff..

It's test date for you soon right? How are you feeling about it? Do you think it could be your month?


----------



## anneliese

gaiagirl said:


> Don't be discouraged, a positive OPK can mean O 24-48 hours later so you have time! Definitely set your alarm a little early and go for it in the morning!!!

I know, I just become so paranoid about these things sometimes :wacko:. I'm a bit worried about my chart though because shouldn't my temperature be rising already? I took my temp late today too (around 9 and normally it's at 8), so I hope that doesn't screw it up even more


----------



## gaiagirl

Nope, like I said it's 24-48 hours usually after the first positive OPK until you actually O. Then after O it can take 24-48 hours to see a temp rise! Check out some of my older charts.

Keep BDing until you see a clear temp rise!!!


----------



## HanyouMama

anneliese said:


> HanyouMama said:
> 
> 
> I know how that is :growlmad: Men are so stupid and frustrating. I know they get tired from working, but seriously.:dohh:
> 
> lol yeah, I was still kind of annoyed about last night, but I could tell dh knew it really upset me so he was being pretty sweet and we ended up bding today around noon. It had been basically 36 hours since we did anything though and while I know it isn't _that_ long, I was really aiming for no more than 24 hours between sessions. In reality it probably makes no difference, but I can't help but obsess over numbers and stuff..
> 
> It's test date for you soon right? How are you feeling about it? Do you think it could be your month?Click to expand...

Yeah, I should be testing between the 22nd and the 24th since that is when AF should be showing up. I'm not too sure what to think about this cycle since we werent given the okay until I was on CD14 or 15 from my OBGYN after getting that gardisil shot. And DH wont let me do OPK's since they stressed me out so much last cycle. If it doesnt end up being our month, then I will probably be trying them out again. I dont really think it could be our month, but i've been so moody and tired that I dont know. And this morning i feel rather nauseous, but im not trying to spot symptoms lol.


----------



## HanyouMama

:happydance: So excited! DH and I are going to be moving at the end of April! We are going to be renting a house from his dad and his wife while they are gone out of the country for a few years on an religious Mission.
I am so excited to be getting into a bigger space.
:happydance:


----------



## gaiagirl

That's so awesome Hanyou! Congrats on the new place!


----------



## seaweed eater

Congrats HM, that's wonderful! :happydance: How nice to have some extra space!

Anneliese, I'm a little late to comment, but I see you managed to BD twice today. Since you still had EWCM and a positive OPK today I think you are in great shape. Fingers crossed! :dust:


----------



## smawfl

Morning All

How are we all doing? 

I'm feeling ok.. we told the rest of the family this weekend.. everyone was very excited for us and I think all the excitement took it's toll on me and I was zonked by Sunday afternoon.. went up to bed for a nap at 3.30 and didn't resurface until 7.30! Wasn't asleep for the whole time but think I just needed to have a rest!

Actually got sick for the first time last night.. usually I gag loads when I brush my teeth without getting sick but this time I actually got sick which was horrid. THink I'd had some watermelon juice which baby obviously wasn't impressed with!!

Have a great day! x


----------



## anneliese

seaweed eater said:


> Congrats HM, that's wonderful! :happydance: How nice to have some extra space!
> 
> Anneliese, I'm a little late to comment, but I see you managed to BD twice today. Since you still had EWCM and a positive OPK today I think you are in great shape. Fingers crossed! :dust:

I hope so too! I can tell FF is going to put me at CD 16 for O (assuming my temps stay a bit up the next couple of days), but I think technically it happened very early CD 17. I only got my positive OPK at 10 pm CD 16 (and got a negative at 2pm the same day). I used another OPK around 1 am and the line was already quite darker/appeared much quicker. I think the way the OPKs became positive makes it nearly impossible for me to O on CD 16 and instead I O'd very early on CD 17. Does that make any sense/do you think it's plausible?


Hanyou, that's great, I wish we could move into a bigger place. I was raised in America, so I'm not used to the tiny living situations most Athenians are accustomed to. Even worse, a couple of months ago we actually ended up moving from our very new, lovely flat into an older, crappier building with rude neighbors. Fortunately though DHs sister owns it and we don't have to pay rent, so the plan is to save the money we'd be paying for a year or two and then we can move into a bigger and newer place. (assuming the Greek government doesn't bankrupt in the mean time :haha::dohh:)

smaw, hope you feel better soon. At least you're almost in your second trimester, so hopefully the nausea will subside by then. :flower:


----------



## smawfl

Thanks Anneliese :)

I think it will place your ov at CD16 too looking at your chart!


----------



## anneliese

smawfl said:


> Thanks Anneliese :)
> 
> I think it will place your ov at CD16 too looking at your chart!

Based on what I wrote to seaweed, don't you think that seems a bit off and CD 17 seems more likely? (part of me is also really hoping it is because we didn't BD at all during CD 16)


----------



## smawfl

anneliese said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Anneliese :)
> 
> I think it will place your ov at CD16 too looking at your chart!
> 
> Based on what I wrote to seaweed, don't you think that seems a bit off and CD 17 seems more likely? (part of me is also really hoping it is because we didn't BD at all during CD 16)Click to expand...

Hmm I see your point. Are you only using internet cheapies? I think I saw you posted a digital one too? I never got on with the cheapies and my + OPK came from the digital smiley face.


----------



## gaiagirl

Anneliese - I am not so sure FF will say you O on CD16. It depends what your coverline is calculated to be. FF puts crosshairs only after three temps in a row that are above the coverline. And it places the crosshairs the day before the temp rise...I'm not sure CD 17/18 are that high yet? Also you still had positive OPKs on CD 17/18 so really...you could ovulate anytime between 17-19. 

Are you still going to BD? I think you should until you see a really CLEAR temp spike!


----------



## anneliese

smawfl said:


> Hmm I see your point. Are you only using internet cheapies? I think I saw you posted a digital one too? I never got on with the cheapies and my + OPK came from the digital smiley face.

Yeah, I was initially only using the digitals, but they're quite expensive, so I bought some ICs and used the digitals to confirm the positive ICs and so far they've always matched up, so I feel like I can trust the ICs and since I think I used my last digital OPK yesterday, I will only be using the ICs in the future. 



gaiagirl said:


> Anneliese - I am not so sure FF will say you O on CD16. It depends what your coverline is calculated to be. FF puts crosshairs only after three temps in a row that are above the coverline. And it places the crosshairs the day before the temp rise...I'm not sure CD 17/18 are that high yet? Also you still had positive OPKs on CD 17/18 so really...you could ovulate anytime between 17-19.
> 
> Are you still going to BD? I think you should until you see a really CLEAR temp spike!

Well, I put a temp of only .01 degree higher in FF for tomorrow just to see what it would give me, and even with that tiny temp rise it put me at O on CD 16. Who knows though, I should stop obsessing over it so much. In the end of the day we BD'd on the most important dates and obsessing over ovulation day won't change if we get pregnant or not because we either caught the egg or we didn't. We will BD tonight for sure, especially because I still got a positive IC around 2 pm today, and maybe tomorrow, but to be honest I'm a bit worn out already :haha:


----------



## seaweed eater

Anneliese, I agree with gaiagirl. I think you have yet to ov, and you will get a clearer temp rise in the next couple of days. Even if FF gives you crosshairs tomorrow, you could still have an even higher temp rise afterward that would cause it to revise the ov date.

The reason I think CD16 was not ov day is that you got positive OPKs for two more days afterward, AND you still had EWCM yesterday, AND your temp rise was not that pronounced. Any one or even two of those things would be totally consistent with ov on CD16 but all three of them together make me think it's not here yet.

Of course, only time will tell. If you don't get a further temp rise then this could be it.

I understand feeling worn out, the wait for ov the cycle we conceived felt sooo long and we'd also started BDing too early. But, if you can, keep at it.

Smawfl, I'm sorry you were sick last night :hugs: I hope it doesn't happen again! I've really been fighting hard not to be sick again, usually I don't mind it because I find it actually makes the nausea better, but last time I got a horrible sore throat so even though I've felt very queasy at times I've really tried to focus on keeping everything down. No fun either way :sick:

I'm feeling good...very lazy at work after being relatively productive for a couple of weeks. Haven't felt any more movement since Thursday and my bump has not gotten bigger at all, either. So, back to wondering if baby is doing ok in there. No reason to think he's not, of course. Have an appointment on Thurs so will hopefully hear his heartbeat again then. I hope the doctor doesn't think it's too early to come in for my 16 week...scheduled it early because I'm going to be out of town next week, but based on EDD I won't even be 15 weeks yet. Oh well, I don't think much is supposed to happen at that appointment anyway. It will be a long 5-week wait until the next scan after that, but hopefully I will be feeling movement more often by then so I'll have more reassurance.

We did get some not-great news on Friday, but I haven't been that worried about it. I knew one of my parents was a carrier for a genetic disease, so I got tested and found out that I'm a carrier too. My husband got tested this morning and we're waiting to hear back. Based on his ethnic background it's very unlikely that he's a carrier, but it's not impossible. And, if both of us are carriers, there's only a 25% chance our child is affected (but in that case we would want to do an amnio). So, chances are everything is absolutely fine (being a carrier has no effect). We should hear about my husband's test results in about a week, so until then I'm keeping my fingers crossed but trying not to worry.


----------



## smawfl

:hugs: seaweed, I'm sure it'll be fine! xx


----------



## HanyouMama

anneliese said:


> Hanyou, that's great, I wish we could move into a bigger place. I was raised in America, so I'm not used to the tiny living situations most Athenians are accustomed to. Even worse, a couple of months ago we actually ended up moving from our very new, lovely flat into an older, crappier building with rude neighbors. Fortunately though DHs sister owns it and we don't have to pay rent, so the plan is to save the money we'd be paying for a year or two and then we can move into a bigger and newer place. (assuming the Greek government doesn't bankrupt in the mean time :haha::dohh:)

I think that sounds like a good plan :thumbup: We wouldnt be moving if my in-laws weren't renting to us for really cheap.


----------



## smawfl

Morning All

How does today find us? Hope all the pregnant ladies are keeping well and lots of :dust: to the ttcers! 

I've still not told work yet, I'll be 14 weeks on Saturday and really struggling to hide my little bump. It's actuallly not that bit, but I think when you're pregnant you get paranoid that everyone knows and is looking at it! LOL

Have a great day all! x


----------



## anneliese

I'm doing slright, just waiting for the next two weeks to pass.. and it does look like by tomorrow FF will change my O date from CD 16 to CD 18, which makes a lot more sense to me.

smawfl when do you plan to tell people at work? I don't think you'll have much longer before people know on their own lol. Although my best friend didn't have a noticeable bump until about 26-28 weeks, it was really strange


----------



## gaiagirl

anneliese said:


> I'm doing slright, just waiting for the next two weeks to pass.. and it does look like by tomorrow FF will change my O date from CD 16 to CD 18, which makes a lot more sense

yes, that definitely makes more sense! Looks like you had great timing too! :dust: Good luck with the waiting...it may sound silly but the month I got my BFP I did some positive visualization. I visualized what was going on with the little zygote each day, and took a moment to focus really positive thoughts! Especially around days 6-8 PO when implantation happens! I'm very science minded so I don't really think it changes whether you get pregnant but it helped relax me and feel like I was doing something!

AFM - the conference is over and I'm just laying around my hotel room trying to work up the energy to pack, load up my car, check out, drive to the ferry terminal and catch the ferry home! Ugh, doing all of this while tired and nauseated is not goin to be fun! Can't wait to be home though...


----------



## smawfl

Hi Anneliese

Yes I agree, I think FF will change your OV to CD 18 which will make your chart look super fab!! :dust: 

I am hoping to tell my boss this week.. but it's catching him in the right mood as he gets quite stressed with his work load which is annoying! You're right.. I will be showing soon!!

Here is me from the weekend with my 'bloat bump' LOL and as a comparison another pic from 4+3 weeks when I just found out!

(Excuse the mess!!)
 



Attached Files:







bloatbump.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 14









justfoundout.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 13


----------



## smawfl

Glad you managed to make it through the conference Gaiagirl! x


----------



## anneliese

your bump is so cute smawfl and good luck telling your boss! Do you (and any of the other preg ladies) have any names picked out so far?

gaia it's funny you say that because I've caught myself doing the same exact thing, but then I force myself to stop because I'm afraid I'll jinx myself and don't want to get my hopes up too high :haha:


----------



## minimoocow

hello all

My chart is so wierd this month - I think I OV early but my post OV temps aren't very high - its odd. Actually I felt a bit odd today - I'm hoping odd = pregnant but we'll see.

Smawfl - lovely bump


----------



## smawfl

anneliese said:


> your bump is so cute smawfl and good luck telling your boss! Do you (and any of the other preg ladies) have any names picked out so far?

Thanks! We have a few picked but nothing concrete decided yet!



minimoocow said:


> My chart is so wierd this month - I think I OV early but my post OV temps aren't very high - its odd. Actually I felt a bit odd today - I'm hoping odd = pregnant but we'll see.
> 
> Smawfl - lovely bump

Thanks hun. 

I think your chart looks good :thumbup: lots of :dust: What's the odd feeling? Hope it's pg feelings too :dust:


----------



## minimoocow

smawfl said:


> anneliese said:
> 
> 
> your bump is so cute smawfl and good luck telling your boss! Do you (and any of the other preg ladies) have any names picked out so far?
> 
> Thanks! We have a few picked but nothing concrete decided yet!
> 
> 
> 
> minimoocow said:
> 
> 
> My chart is so wierd this month - I think I OV early but my post OV temps aren't very high - its odd. Actually I felt a bit odd today - I'm hoping odd = pregnant but we'll see.
> 
> Smawfl - lovely bumpClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun.
> 
> I think your chart looks good :thumbup: lots of :dust: What's the odd feeling? Hope it's pg feelings too :dust:Click to expand...

I'm not sure how to describe it - just odd. Bit bloated and heavy, had blocked sinuses and sneezes and just needed to go for a walk at lunchtime but otherwise good - possibly have hayfever/cold. I'm trying not to symptom spot and imagine symptoms especially as its only 6 DPO but its hard . . .


----------



## seaweed eater

Happy Wednesday ladies! :wave: Anneliese and Mini, your charts are both looking good! :thumbup: I'm sorry you're feeling odd, Mini. I hope it turns out to be pregnancy symptoms AND that they all go away soon. :hugs:

Smawfl, nice bump! :thumbup: I'm just slightly bigger than you and have been the same size for a few weeks now. Waiting for the pop! I know exactly what you mean about the paranoia though. It's very liberating not to have to try to hide it anymore.

Gaiagirl, congrats on making it through the conference. I hope you are on your way home by now...I'm sure it will be a big relief to be home again.

I'm doing well, definitely have noticed a change in my energy level this week, and the food aversions and even the hunger are fading too. I know it's the right time for symptoms to be going away, but now I understand why people feel anxious about "not feeling pregnant anymore"! I also _think_ I've been feeling the baby move some more, but I'm confusing myself -- it's like symptom spotting in the TWW, I want to feel it so badly that I can't be sure whether I'm just imagining things :haha: but I'm hoping that at least one or two of those times I was right about what I was feeling. I also have an appointment tomorrow afternoon, so hopefully I will get to hear that little heartbeat again and that will be hugely reassuring.

There are good things on the horizon though...my birthday is on Friday and then we are going on vacation for a week! :yipee:

Hope everyone else is doing well :hugs:


----------



## smawfl

Mini _ yes definitely try and keep busy and distract your mind from thinking too much about it

Seaweed _ have you been taking any bump piccies? So amazing youre feeling baby! Have you got anything nice planned for fridasy? Exciting youre off on holiday! X


----------



## HanyouMama

Tested this morning and BFN :cry:


----------



## smawfl

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: How many DPO are you? x


----------



## anneliese

So sorry hanyou, but as annoying as it can sound, it's really not over until AF shows up!

seaweed, those are great names. What languages do you need them to work for? I would love to pick out names for my first baby, but Greek custom dictates that the first grandchild be named after the paternal grandfather. His father's name is the Greek version of John and for this reason alone I hope we get a girl first. If it was a girl we could call her Joanna (Yianna in Greek) which I could handle, but I really would hate to have to give my son such a common name as John.. I realize I don't *have* to follow the custom, and I wouldn't if DHs father was pushy or annoying about it, but he's actually the quite opposite. A very laid-back, nice guy who would never say he was upset about it even though he would be quite hurt if we didn't use his name.. so long story short I hope we get a girl first so we don't have to use the name John. I'm naming the second kid whatever the hell I want though :haha:

Anyway, good luck with the scan and have fun on your birthday. How old are you turning?

And it looks like FF did change my O date to CD 18.. I'm feeling optimistic about this month, like it's the one, but I'm afraid if I keep thinking that I'm going to jinx it..


----------



## smawfl

anneliese said:


> seaweed, those are great names. What languages do you need them to work for? I would love to pick out names for my first baby, but Greek custom dictates that the first grandchild be named after the paternal grandfather. His father's name is the Greek version of John and for this reason alone I hope we get a girl first. If it was a girl we could call her Joanna (Yianna in Greek) which I could handle, but I really would hate to have to give my son such a common name as John.. I realize I don't *have* to follow the custom, and I wouldn't if DHs father was pushy or annoying about it, but he's actually the quite opposite. A very laid-back, nice guy who would never say he was upset about it even though he would be quite hurt if we didn't use his name.. so long story short I hope we get a girl first so we don't have to use the name John. I'm naming the second kid whatever the hell I want though :haha:

My family are Italian and we have a similar tradition. Luckily my sister and DH's sister who have both had kids before us haven't followed this tradition so have now set the precident which is good! I would use our parents names as middle names, but won't be using them as first names.

Is John Giannis in Greek? That's quite nice:blush: Yianna is also lovely x


----------



## anneliese

smawfl said:


> My family are Italian and we have a similar tradition. Luckily my sister and DH's sister who have both had kids before us haven't followed this tradition so have now set the precident which is good! I would use our parents names as middle names, but won't be using them as first names.
> 
> Is John Giannis in Greek? That's quite nice:blush: Yianna is also lovely x

Oh wow that's cool, did your parents move from Italy to the UK?

Yeah, Yiannis is John in Greek, which sounds nice enough in English, but he will be raised in Greece so he will likely have 6 other Yiannis in his class! I like Yianna and Anna is actually one of my favorite names and can be used for a nickname, so I'd be perfectly ok with that


----------



## smawfl

anneliese said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> My family are Italian and we have a similar tradition. Luckily my sister and DH's sister who have both had kids before us haven't followed this tradition so have now set the precident which is good! I would use our parents names as middle names, but won't be using them as first names.
> 
> Is John Giannis in Greek? That's quite nice:blush: Yianna is also lovely x
> 
> Oh wow that's cool, did your parents move from Italy to the UK?
> 
> Yeah, Yiannis is John in Greek, which sounds nice enough in English, but he will be raised in Greece so he will likely have 6 other Yiannis in his class! I like Yianna and Anna is actually one of my favorite names and can be used for a nickname, so I'd be perfectly ok with thatClick to expand...


Yep my grandparents and parents came over to the UK from Sicily about 40 years ago. 

LOL I see your point, it does get quite confusing then! Both me and DH are named after our grandparents.. DH has a lot of cousins so they all have the same names which is quite funny! 

My MIL is called Anna :)


----------



## seaweed eater

I'm sorry HM :hugs: :hugs: I agree with Anneliese though, you're not out yet! How many DPO?

I'm turning 25 tomorrow. I'm celebrating with some friends tonight and with my family tomorrow evening. I'm really glad to feel human again this week (instead of tired and sick) -- that was one of the pregnancy developments I was hoping would happen sometime before my birthday :lol:

Anneliese, it's so interesting to hear about different cultures' naming customs! I like Joanna/Yianna better than John (Yiannis right?) too, so I hope you get your girl first :lol: are there other names you like better for boys, in case your FIL lets you off the hook?
The three languages we're trying to accommodate are English, Hebrew, and an Indian language (to some extent most of the Indian languages seem to share names). English is actually the least important of the three! It just needs to be pronounceable and not too difficult in English. We are really committed to raising the child bilingual and possibly trilingual (depends whether DH follows through on his side :lol:) so we want something that will make him feel like he belongs in all three cultures.

Speaking of having a girl first, this is something I've been wondering about...of the people you all know who have children of both sexes, which order were they in? When we found out we are probably having a boy, I found myself thinking, "I bet this means we are less likely to have a girl later, since most people I know with both sexes had the girl first"...but then I tried listing the families I knew with both sexes and it was actually about half and half. I think I just remember girl-boy families better because my own is like that. :p I do remember reading that younger mothers are more likely to have boys, which would seem to suggest that boy-girl should be slightly more common! Just wondering, what is your intuition about which ordering is more common? (I think if this one is a boy I might have a slight preference for a girl next time, but not a strong one -- I'd be thrilled with two boys as well!)


----------



## smawfl

seaweed eater said:


> I'm turning 25 tomorrow. I'm celebrating with some friends tonight and with my family tomorrow evening. I'm really glad to feel human again this week (instead of tired and sick) -- that was one of the pregnancy developments I was hoping would happen sometime before my birthday :lol:
> 
> Anneliese, it's so interesting to hear about different cultures' naming customs! I like Joanna/Yianna better than John (Yiannis right?) too, so I hope you get your girl first :lol: are there other names you like better for boys, in case your FIL lets you off the hook?
> The three languages we're trying to accommodate are English, Hebrew, and an Indian language (to some extent most of the Indian languages seem to share names). English is actually the least important of the three! It just needs to be pronounceable and not too difficult in English. We are really committed to raising the child bilingual and possibly trilingual (depends whether DH follows through on his side :lol:) so we want something that will make him feel like he belongs in all three cultures.
> 
> Speaking of having a girl first, this is something I've been wondering about...of the people you all know who have children of both sexes, which order were they in? When we found out we are probably having a boy, I found myself thinking, "I bet this means we are less likely to have a girl later, since most people I know with both sexes had the girl first"...but then I tried listing the families I knew with both sexes and it was actually about half and half. I think I just remember girl-boy families better because my own is like that. :p I do remember reading that younger mothers are more likely to have boys, which would seem to suggest that boy-girl should be slightly more common! Just wondering, what is your intuition about which ordering is more common? (I think if this one is a boy I might have a slight preference for a girl next time, but not a strong one -- I'd be thrilled with two boys as well!)

Wow 25, I feel so old!! LOL Enjoy all the celebrations!!!!

Another wow, didn't realise your baby will be mega cultural -that's amazing! It's important to both DH and I that our LO is raised bilingual too so we'll be speaking to him/her both in English and Italian which is cool. I speak both and find it's an amazing skill to have. I would love to learn more languages but I think I'd struggle now in my old age lol

In regards to gender, I totally think it's 50/50, here are some of the genders and orders that I know:

My Mum = GGB
DH Mum = GBB

(This is why I think Mini Smawfl is a girl!!)

My sister = GB
DH sister = BGBB (last two are twins! Infact they were tripplets but one passed away at birth)

My maternal gran = GB
My paternal gran = BBGGG 

My Aunts:

BG
BG
GB
GB
GB

So i think it's generally equal...

The mega execptions I know of are:

My old neighbours - the husband was one of 2 boys. And both sons then went on to have two boys each... so boy is clearly dominant in that family!!

My parents neighbours... BBB!

My best friend is one of 4 and they are GGGB!

Her two sisters both have girls!


----------



## gaiagirl

Morning all, Hanyou - :hugs::hugs::hugs: don't let those BFNs get you down, I got a few before my BFP! You said you were testing between 22-25...so I assume you aren't necessarily close to AF yet!

As far as sex prediction based on other people...I don't know, I have thought about it but it really seems far-fetched. Other than the shettles method (which has some science behind it) I really don't think there is much to that!

Also, remember that it is always the SPERM that determines sex. Women always always always contribute the X chromosome (obviously since we are XX). It is the sperm that are either X or Y...and those sperm are replenished all the time, so I don't think there is much of a genetic factor there...

Sorry to be a downer but I just think it is random!

Having said that...I feel guilty but I kind of have to admit that I want a girl. :haha: I don't know why, I always wanted a boy before but since becoming pregnant I have been obsessed with wanting a girl! Of course I will be just as happy with a boy...and I do feel a bit guilty even saying it...but I can't help it!


----------



## gaiagirl

Oh and also...

Question: Do any of you ladies use Jolen facial hair bleach? I have a bit of a moustache and I usually bleach it once a month, but haven`t since getting my BFP. It is starting to get pretty noticeable and makes me a bit self conscious. Of course I can live with it, but I really want to just quickly go for it. Maybe I should wait until 11 or 12 weeks when most organs have developed? I dont know!


----------



## smawfl

gaiagirl said:


> Oh and also...
> 
> Question: Do any of you ladies use Jolen facial hair bleach? I have a bit of a moustache and I usually bleach it once a month, but haven`t since getting my BFP. It is starting to get pretty noticeable and makes me a bit self conscious. Of course I can live with it, but I really want to just quickly go for it. Maybe I should wait until 11 or 12 weeks when most organs have developed? I dont know!

I don't use Jolen but I use hair lightening creams - I asked my Midwife about it and she said it was fine so I've been using it. 

Are you dark haired? I am.. the joys of my mediterranean background means I have to deal with this.. I mainly bleach my arms to be honest. I had laser on my upper lip a few years ago and that worked quite well although I could do with a few more sessions just to zap the last few strays!


----------



## seaweed eater

gaiagirl said:


> As far as sex prediction based on other people...I don't know, I have thought about it but it really seems far-fetched. Other than the shettles method (which has some science behind it) I really don't think there is much to that!
> 
> Also, remember that it is always the SPERM that determines sex. Women always always always contribute the X chromosome (obviously since we are XX). It is the sperm that are either X or Y...and those sperm are replenished all the time, so I don't think there is much of a genetic factor there...
> 
> Sorry to be a downer but I just think it is random!

Well, I have definitely encountered scientific evidence that men can have a genetic tendency for X- or Y-preferenced sperm, e.g.: https://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/7776210.stm

It would be possible for my hypothesis about birth order to be true if there are more men with Y-preferenced sperm (which seems plausible given that men have Y themselves so they are probably more likely to be born to Y-preferenced parents!) and otherwise things are random. This would mean that a father who conceives a boy first may have done so due to randomness, or it may be because he has Y-preferenced sperm. The opposite would be less likely to be true -- because the base rate of X-preferenced sperm in the population is smaller, a man who conceives a girl the first time probably just did so randomly.

What this would mean about the second child is that, of fathers who had boys the first time, the (relatively many) with a Y preference are likely to father boys the second time, and for the rest of them it's 50-50...whereas, of fathers who had girls the first time, the (relatively few) with an X preference are likely to father girls the second time, and for the rest (a larger majority than those who had boys) it's 50-50. The result, in summary, would be that couples whose firstborn is a boy would be more likely to have a boy the second time than couples whose firstborn is a girl are to have a girl. Thus, more GB couples than BG couples.

Does that make sense?

Sorry to write an entire monograph...I pride myself on thinking about this baby stuff scientifically, so I can never resist a challenge :haha:


----------



## gaiagirl

LOL, that is awesome. I had not seen that article but very interesting! My DH has one half-sister (his father's) who is older...so I don't think I can really base much on that. For someone whose partner had a bunch of sisters though, that definitely could be meaningful!


----------



## anneliese

Seaweed - well if we're able to have a boy second we will name him whatever we want and as of right now I know we'd both prefer something non-biblical with ancient Greek origins. So far I love the names Alexandros, Leonidas, Athanasios, Nikandros. 

Hope this isn't a stupid question, but do you mean Indian as in India or Native American? 

As for the boy/girl thing, like smawfl said, I think eventually it will even out to 50/50. I remember seeing that fundamentalist family on TV (the Duggars I think) who have like 20 kids, and noticing that their first kids were pretty much boy/girl/boy/girl they went through stages where they had loads of girls then loads of boys, so eventually the b/g ratio evened out to about 50/50.

smaw, I thought I remember you mentioning your age was 29 once? You're not that much older! lol

gaia, if the bleach isn't safe would you consider waxing?


----------



## smawfl

anneliese said:


> smaw, I thought I remember you mentioning your age was 29 once? You're not that much older! lol

LOL I turned 30 last month.. feels soooo much older when there's a 3 at the start :haha: LOL


----------



## seaweed eater

Gaia, my husband has one brother and I think his father has brothers too so that's another thing that made me think we were having a boy before I found out. Although one thing I don't think I realized until just now when I read that BBC article is that women supposedly carry these genes too! (Makes sense, otherwise the X preference would die out I think?) So the father's _mother's_ siblings should also be relevant. I have two brothers so I bet our son will give us grandsons :lol: genetics...too much fun!

Anneliese, I don't think that's a stupid question at all, and I meant Indian as in east Indian, not American Indian. (I don't think I have ever met a half-Jewish, half American Indian person! That would be a cool mix.) I love those names, they all sound so powerful! My Greek isn't great but doesn't Athanasios mean "immortal" or something like that? Wow!

Smawfl, I think it's so cool that you speak Italian and will raise your kids that way...does your husband speak any Italian? It will be funny for us to speak to the kid in languages we don't use to communicate with each other and that the other person barely knows...but we're pretty committed and I think we can do it. I have a friend in a similar situation who just had a baby and it sounds like the parents are managing well, and even learning more of each other's languages!


----------



## smawfl

seaweed eater said:


> Smawfl, I think it's so cool that you speak Italian and will raise your kids that way...does your husband speak any Italian? It will be funny for us to speak to the kid in languages we don't use to communicate with each other and that the other person barely knows...but we're pretty committed and I think we can do it. I have a friend in a similar situation who just had a baby and it sounds like the parents are managing well, and even learning more of each other's languages!

My husband can understand it and speak it but not as well as I do :haha: He speaks more the Sicilian dialect which can be quite different. 

DH and I will often speak Italian when we're out and about and don't want people to understand us. :haha:


----------



## HanyouMama

smawfl said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: How many DPO are you? x




anneliese said:


> So sorry hanyou, but as annoying as it can sound, it's really not over until AF shows up!




seaweed eater said:


> I'm sorry HM :hugs: :hugs: I agree with Anneliese though, you're not out yet! How many DPO?




gaiagirl said:


> Morning all, Hanyou - :hugs::hugs::hugs: don't let those BFNs get you down, I got a few before my BFP! You said you were testing between 22-25...so I assume you aren't necessarily close to AF yet!

I am on CD30 of my cycle, Im not 100% sure when I ovulated since DH wont let me do OPK's lol ( I got too stressed out about it last month and he told me not to this month, aside from the whole gardisil fiasco). I will still be testing again if I am late, but I have been having crampy feelings for a few hours now, so who knows.


----------



## seaweed eater

Crampy feelings can go either way! Fingers crossed for you! :dust:

My appointment went fine, uneventful (no scan), heartbeat sounds good :cloud9: but I'm suddenly feeling huge today! There's a pair of pants -- stretchy knit pants, but with a zipper -- that I wore literally two days ago zipped and buttoned, and today they weren't even close to zipping! I don't think I look noticeably bigger but it's nice to see evidence of growth!


----------



## smawfl

Happy birthday Seaweed!!!! Hope you have a wonderful DAY!

:cake:


----------



## gaiagirl

Yes - HAPPY BIRTHDAY! I'm on my phone so can't do the super cool font and color ;)
:cake::cake::cake:


----------



## seaweed eater

Thank you ladies! You are so sweet! :hugs:

The fact that (if all goes well) this is how old I'll be when we have our son makes this year feel special. Feeling very blessed :cloud9:


----------



## smawfl

seaweed eater said:


> Thank you ladies! You are so sweet! :hugs:
> 
> The fact that (if all goes well) this is how old I'll be when we have our son makes this year feel special. Feeling very blessed :cloud9:

Ah that's lovely :thumbup:

Today is going so slowly... shall we have a virtual party :icecream: and :cake: as no :wine: allowed :haha:


----------



## ds0910

Happy birthday seaweed!!! Wish I was 25 again. Getting older SUCKS:wacko:
Lol it drives me crazy when people say "Are you Indian?" and I'm like, "No, Native American" The only reason Native American are called Indian is because America was intitially thought to BE INDIA so therefore the natives were called Indian.

Sorry about the BFN HM. Don't stress too much about it.Just have fun with the making process:happydance:

Not much on my end. Still having some ms and feeling like I've been hit by a truck. Hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## anneliese

ds0910 said:


> Happy birthday seaweed!!! Wish I was 25 again. Getting older SUCKS:wacko:
> Lol it drives me crazy when people say "Are you Indian?" and I'm like, "No, Native American" The only reason Native American are called Indian is because America was intitially thought to BE INDIA so therefore the natives were called Indian.

Well, I never refer to Native Americans as "Indian", but the colloquial term in America is still "Indian" and what most people call them, so that's why I wasn't sure what she meant.

Anyway happy birthday seaweed, hope you had a good one!!


----------



## HanyouMama

To all you pregnant Decemberists:

What were the first of the symptoms that you noticed in the TWW? I'm just curious. I can't seem to shake this fatigue. I slept in really late today then had to take a nap not even 2 hours later. Now I feel like I need another one... I will be testing again If my period isnt here by monday.


----------



## smawfl

HanyouMama said:


> To all you pregnant Decemberists:
> 
> What were the first of the symptoms that you noticed in the TWW? I'm just curious. I can't seem to shake this fatigue. I slept in really late today then had to take a nap not even 2 hours later. Now I feel like I need another one... I will be testing again If my period isnt here by monday.


For me it was lots of CM. Then I was clumsy, had increased sense of smell (realised in hind-site) and nausea.

Sounds promising! :dust:


----------



## HanyouMama

smawfl said:


> HanyouMama said:
> 
> 
> To all you pregnant Decemberists:
> 
> What were the first of the symptoms that you noticed in the TWW? I'm just curious. I can't seem to shake this fatigue. I slept in really late today then had to take a nap not even 2 hours later. Now I feel like I need another one... I will be testing again If my period isnt here by monday.
> 
> 
> For me it was lots of CM. Then I was clumsy, had increased sense of smell (realised in hind-site) and nausea.
> 
> Sounds promising! :dust:Click to expand...

I noticed a lot of CM a couple of days ago and it would usually be there after using the restroom when wiping. And a while ago (might be TMI) I went to the rest room and decided to feel if there was still alot of CM, it was about the normal amount but my cervix felt really high and kind of hard. I have never felt it this far into my cycle before, so i have no idea if that is normal lol. I just cant seem to shake being super tired and my stomach has been feeling really nauseous.


----------



## gaiagirl

HanyouMama said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HanyouMama said:
> 
> 
> To all you pregnant Decemberists:
> 
> What were the first of the symptoms that you noticed in the TWW? I'm just curious. I can't seem to shake this fatigue. I slept in really late today then had to take a nap not even 2 hours later. Now I feel like I need another one... I will be testing again If my period isnt here by monday.
> 
> 
> For me it was lots of CM. Then I was clumsy, had increased sense of smell (realised in hind-site) and nausea.
> 
> Sounds promising! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I noticed a lot of CM a couple of days ago and it would usually be there after using the restroom when wiping. And a while ago (might be TMI) I went to the rest room and decided to feel if there was still alot of CM, it was about the normal amount but my cervix felt really high and kind of hard. I have never felt it this far into my cycle before, so i have no idea if that is normal lol. I just cant seem to shake being super tired and my stomach has been feeling really nauseous.Click to expand...

My first hints were sense of smell and nausea. I felt a bit dizzy and nauseous by 8 DPO! 

Hope that's what is going on with you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## seaweed eater

Definitely sounds promising, HM! I would say the FIRST thing I noticed was cramping a day or two after ovulation, but I have no idea whether that had to do with conception. Around 4-5 DPO I had some food-aversion-like experiences. 6 DPO I started feeling really sick (I may actually have been sick, I don't know). I didn't have any particular sign of implantation except cramping -- no temp dip or bleeding or anything.
Can't wait for you to test!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## ds0910

anneliese said:


> ds0910 said:
> 
> 
> Happy birthday seaweed!!! Wish I was 25 again. Getting older SUCKS:wacko:
> Lol it drives me crazy when people say "Are you Indian?" and I'm like, "No, Native American" The only reason Native American are called Indian is because America was intitially thought to BE INDIA so therefore the natives were called Indian.
> 
> Well, I never refer to Native Americans as "Indian", but the colloquial term in America is still "Indian" and what most people call them, so that's why I wasn't sure what she meant.
> 
> Anyway happy birthday seaweed, hope you had a good one!!Click to expand...

Oh I know. I was just saying, because people have asked me what my heritage was so, with "Indian" being the normal term, I told them Scottish and Indian and they looked at me weird and said "Like from India Indian":dohh:I don't guess I would really even think about it if I wasn't always getting asked and I say Indian they confuse with India and I say Native American and they think I am being snooty:wacko: Oh well, pardon the babble. Just didn't want you to think that was directed at you or anything.


----------



## HanyouMama

I guess we'll just have to wait and see.
I was experiencing a lot of cramping when I was at work today, but no AF or signs of AF except for that. I guess we will just have to wait to see what monday brings.:thumbup:


----------



## smawfl

Sounds good Hanyou :dust:


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Hi ladies

Just a quick one to say good luck HM - I'm wishing lots of dust your way - you too Anneliese. 

Happy belated Seaweed, hope your day was a great one. This time next year you'll be celebrating with the best pressie ever!

Smawfl, I'm sure I seen a gorgeous bump pic of you a few pages back! I just feel really fat - I've always experienced water retention too. Planning for a whale of a summer!

And to all you other fab Decemberists, hope TTCers are keeping positive, we're all wishing you lots of positive vibes. And Mamas-in-waiting, hope you're all keeping well and enjoying this amazing experience. 

Afm, I had a midwife appointment on Wednesday, heard LOs heartbeat and didn't know I was going to (thought it was weight/blood pressure check)... Amazing. DH came out oberwhelmed and said, is that what you'd hear on one of those Doppler things!? Arrrrhhhhh bless!! I'm not going to get one though, just cherish the times when we do see or hear LO!

20 week scan in mid-April... Can't wait! Need to phone midwife when I properly wake up as some child at school has fifth disease - luckily I haven't taught them but I'll phone to be safe. 

Have a lovely weekend - I've got a wedding today, exciting!!! Fellow teachers, one week left!! Yessss!!

:flower: Wishing you all continued dust and continued good health x


----------



## anneliese

ds0910 said:


> Oh I know. I was just saying, because people have asked me what my heritage was so, with "Indian" being the normal term, I told them Scottish and Indian and they looked at me weird and said "Like from India Indian":dohh:I don't guess I would really even think about it if I wasn't always getting asked and I say Indian they confuse with India and I say Native American and they think I am being snooty:wacko: Oh well, pardon the babble. Just didn't want you to think that was directed at you or anything.

Haha it's ok, I would be totally annoyed if I were you too!

Can anyone look at my chart? Do you think it's weird or a bad sign that I'm kind of getting "flat" temps post O?


----------



## HanyouMama

So just for fun this morning and because it was my last test and I needed to go buy more anyway (oh and I'll just say it, i couldnt resist after feeling like crap for days) I did a test this morning, and this is what I got :haha: Let's just say my plans on hubby went straight out the window as i went in the room, flipped the light on and went OH MY GOD LOOK AT THIS!
 



Attached Files:







IMG011.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 15


----------



## ds0910

YAY!! CONGRATS Hanyoumama!!!! Now you can get OH to take you out and celebrate. Was he excited?:happydance::hugs:


----------



## gaiagirl

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats Hanyou!!!! Definitely a line there! 
:happydance::thumbup::happydance::thumbup:


----------



## anneliese

omg hanyou congrats!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you!! I was worried you'd take it really bad if you didn't get a BFP this month so I'm really happy you got one :hugs:

Btw didn't you say you were worried you didn't BD enough this month? Which days did you bd again exactly?

I on the other hand don't have any symptoms really.. sore boobs but that's about it and that's normal for me after O anyway.. no cramping, no food aversions or nausea or strong sense of smell or anything. I hope having no symptoms doesn't mean I'm out


----------



## gaiagirl

anneliese said:


> I on the other hand don't have any symptoms really.. sore boobs but that's about it and that's normal for me after O anyway.. no cramping, no food aversions or nausea or strong sense of smell or anything. I hope having no symptoms doesn't mean I'm out

Definitely not! At 5 DPO you aren't even technically pregnant even if you WILL be! Until implantation there's no way to get symptoms. :) Lots of time still...and some women don't get symptoms at all until like 6 weeks!


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

HanyouMAMA!!!!!! Massive congrats to you!! It's amazing how pleased you feel when a fellow Decemberist gets a bfp! Really am pleased for you! :hugs:


----------



## Pusscat

HanyouMama - massive massive congratulations!!!! :happydance: I'm so happy to see your :bfp:! How has DH taken the news? Mine didn't really start to believe it until I did a few more tests and the line started to get darker. He still didn't believe that a line, no matter how faint, means pregnant! 

Anneliese - looked at your chart and it doesn't seem weird to me. And it went up slightly today which is a good sign. Hope some of HanyouMama's baby dust good luck rubs off on you and all the other TTCers :dust:

Seaweed - happy belated birthday. Hope you had a great day. It must have been great to picture your birthday this time next year with your little man there with you :hugs:

DS and FeelsoBlessed - good to here all is well with you :thumbup:

Smawfl - great bump picture :thumbup: I love looking at bump pics and comparing them to mine :blush: So for comparison here's one of mine. I've only managed to upload my photo from last weekend (15 weeks.) Wanted to show an early pregnancy shot as well to see how much I've grown but my phone has stopped wanting to send photos to my computer! So you'll just have to make do with this! My tummy is definitely rounder, higher and firmer
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0161.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## smawfl

FeelSoBlessed said:


> Smawfl, I'm sure I seen a gorgeous bump pic of you a few pages back! I just feel really fat - I've always experienced water retention too. Planning for a whale of a summer!
> 
> Afm, I had a midwife appointment on Wednesday, heard LOs heartbeat and didn't know I was going to (thought it was weight/blood pressure check)... Amazing. DH came out oberwhelmed and said, is that what you'd hear on one of those Doppler things!? Arrrrhhhhh bless!! I'm not going to get one though, just cherish the times when we do see or hear LO!
> 
> 20 week scan in mid-April... Can't wait! Need to phone midwife when I properly wake up as some child at school has fifth disease - luckily I haven't taught them but I'll phone to be safe.
> 
> Have a lovely weekend - I've got a wedding today, exciting!!! Fellow teachers, one week left!! Yessss!!
> 
> :flower: Wishing you all continued dust and continued good health x

Thanks hun, exciting to be able to look forward to your next scan! Was the appointment you had with the midwife the 16 week appt?



anneliese said:


> Can anyone look at my chart? Do you think it's weird or a bad sign that I'm kind of getting "flat" temps post O?

Your temps look good!! :thumbup:



HanyouMama said:


> So just for fun this morning and because it was my last test and I needed to go buy more anyway (oh and I'll just say it, i couldnt resist after feeling like crap for days) I did a test this morning, and this is what I got :haha: Let's just say my plans on hubby went straight out the window as i went in the room, flipped the light on and went OH MY GOD LOOK AT THIS!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:



FeelSoBlessed said:


> HanyouMAMA!!!!!! Massive congrats to you!! It's amazing how pleased you feel when a fellow Decemberist gets a bfp! Really am pleased for you! :hugs:

I feel the same!! :happydance::happydance:




Pusscat said:


> Smawfl - great bump picture :thumbup: I love looking at bump pics and comparing them to mine :blush: So for comparison here's one of mine. I've only managed to upload my photo from last weekend (15 weeks.) Wanted to show an early pregnancy shot as well to see how much I've grown but my phone has stopped wanting to send photos to my computer! So you'll just have to make do with this! My tummy is definitely rounder, higher and firmer

Thanks hun, yours looks fab too!! :thumbup:


----------



## smawfl

Here's an update girls.. I have a feeling we'll be seeing more BFP's this month!! :thumbup:

* Decemberists TTC 
*Minimoocow - Testing 30th March
Anneliese - Testing 31st March 
Gimgem - Testing ??
Ella - Testing ?? 

* Decemberists BFP's 
*Bambi1985 - Due 1st August 2012
BERDC99 - Due 12th August 2012
Spiceeb - Due 26th August 2012
FeelSoBlessed - Due 2nd September 2012 :yellow:
Pussycat - Due 9th September 2012 :yellow:
DS0910 - Due 9th September 2012
Seaweed Eater - Due 15th September 2012 :blue:
Smawfl - Due 22nd September 2012 :yellow:
Shh - Due 8th October 2012
Ke29 - Due 10th October 2012 :yellow:
Gaiagirl - Due 5th November 2012 :yellow:
Hanyoumama - Due ??


----------



## HanyouMama

ds0910 said:


> YAY!! CONGRATS Hanyoumama!!!! Now you can get OH to take you out and celebrate. Was he excited?:happydance::hugs:

I think he was, but he was mostly asleep when I told him :haha: He remembered me telling him later though when I called to make sure he was up for work. He sure had a good laugh at my reaction this morning lol.
I wish he wasnt working tonight or we would celebrate. Maybe tomorrow :thumbup:



gaiagirl said:


> YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats Hanyou!!!! Definitely a line there!
> :happydance::thumbup::happydance::thumbup:

I was so shocked this morning! I wasnt expecting that at all! Expecially since my urine was so dilute. I got up at about 5:30 and used the restroom, then got up to get ready for work and went again about 8:15.



anneliese said:


> omg hanyou congrats!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you!! I was worried you'd take it really bad if you didn't get a BFP this month so I'm really happy you got one :hugs:
> 
> Btw didn't you say you were worried you didn't BD enough this month? Which days did you bd again exactly?
> 
> I on the other hand don't have any symptoms really.. sore boobs but that's about it and that's normal for me after O anyway.. no cramping, no food aversions or nausea or strong sense of smell or anything. I hope having no symptoms doesn't mean I'm out

I dont know how I would have taken it to be honest. I really didnt think we had a chance this month because of the lack of BD (the kind that actually counts in that way anyway lol) and I didnt know when i was ovulating.
We BD on: March 7, 10,11, 13. That would be CD15, CD18, CD19, CD21.
The only symptoms I am having is severe fatigue, lack of appetite, slight cramping, maybe a little bit of increased urination, and nausea. My boobs dont even hurt, which is odd. 



FeelSoBlessed said:


> HanyouMAMA!!!!!! Massive congrats to you!! It's amazing how pleased you feel when a fellow Decemberist gets a bfp! Really am pleased for you! :hugs:

Thank you! 



Pusscat said:


> HanyouMama - massive massive congratulations!!!! :happydance: I'm so happy to see your :bfp:! How has DH taken the news? Mine didn't really start to believe it until I did a few more tests and the line started to get darker. He still didn't believe that a line, no matter how faint, means pregnant!

DH was pretty much half asleep when I told him so I dont think he fully comprehended it until he was awake and laughing at my reaction lol. I am going to do another test later tonight when I have "made enough urine" then I will test again in the morning. It is actually a bit darker in real life the lighting in my bathroom kind of sucks, but its not much darker. I think it will bring us both to the realization and out the the dream state when I retest. I got some digi's to do too, just to make sure lol



EDIT:
P.S. I just did a due date calculation and going by the first day of my last period (since im not sure when I ovulated) Would be November 28th. I want to make sure with a doctor first that I am pregnant for sure. If i get more positives, I will call my OBGYN on monday to get tested.


----------



## gaiagirl

Yay! Hope you get a nice dark solid line, it definitely makes it feel even more real!

I labelled mine with DPO too and still like looking at the progression! So fun!


----------



## HanyouMama

gaiagirl said:


> Yay! Hope you get a nice dark solid line, it definitely makes it feel even more real!
> 
> I labelled mine with DPO too and still like looking at the progression! So fun!

I wrote the date on it and will probably write the cycle day on it or something since im not sure when I ovulated. When I put my last period date into the calculator it said that I probably conceived on march 7th, and we did indeed do BD that day lol


----------



## gaiagirl

Did you typically O around CD14? I think that's what those calculators assume...


----------



## HanyouMama

gaiagirl said:


> Did you typically O around CD14? I think that's what those calculators assume...

When i was tracking it it looked like I ovulated between CD17- CD20 about.


----------



## HanyouMama

So do you call the doctor straight away after positive tests? Or do they prefer you wait longer?


----------



## seaweed eater

OMG HANYOUMAMA!!! :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: So very excited for you. Just got in to our hotel on vacation and so happy to read such fantastic news.

I would call the doctor right away! I was out of the country so waited a week until I got back, but I would have called right away if I'd been able to. They probably won't want to see you until 7-8 weeks, but you may as well get in there with an appointment and see if there is something else they do routinely.

Fingers crossed for you this month Anneliese, I think your chart looks great so far! :dust: Don't worry about not having symptoms. Many women don't have them until later...may just mean you're going to be one of the lucky ones who don't get sick first tri :thumbup:


----------



## HanyouMama

I think they may need to confirm the pregnancy for my insurance, but im not sure. I will call them monday and see what they say.:happydance:


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Morning!

Need to get up to mark some coursework but I've been robbed of an hour! Terrible! 

What a cute bump Pusscat! And yes smawfl - it was the 16week appointment... times ticking!! 

Have a good day all :flower:


----------



## ke29

congratulations on the new pregnancies! Hope everyone is well. Im enjoying a day to myself today, DH and LO are out for the day. Ive just bought mine and LOs summer clothes on the internet. Now im just building up some motivation to get some housework done, its lovely weather outside and it usually energises me! It hasnt happened yet though. LOL. We have bought our double pushchair also. We opted for 2nd hand as we already have bought 2 for LO so couldnt really justify spending out again. We are really pleased with it! Its a first wheels city twin.


----------



## HanyouMama

I just keep expecting AF to show up, its crazy. I keep getting cramping in my stomach area and keep thinking she's coming lol
Some cramping is normal, right?


----------



## minimoocow

Congrats HM! I can't really answer your question but I think one of the preggo ladies on here said they felt like that the week AF was due (Gaia girl - was that you?)

AFM I've had an odd weekend. Managed to cut my finger quite badly yesterday and was heading for hospital but managed to avoid it as my lovely OH has just completed a first aid course and managed to stop the bleeding and bandage it nicely (AND we'd just had a random row - aparently I was being emotional - so he was very good!). Carried on doing stuff all day and felt fine until someoneasked me if I was ok as I was a bit pale and then I realised I felt a bit odd! So ended up in bed at 8pm - I have no idea what was up with me as I felt fine when there was loads of blood so not sure if it was related to the finger or not!

Also found out today that ANOTHER one of our friend is pregnant . . . hope its my turn soon - tested yesterday and BFN :-(


----------



## Pusscat

HanyouMama said:


> I just keep expecting AF to show up, its crazy. I keep getting cramping in my stomach area and keep thinking she's coming lol
> Some cramping is normal, right?

Yes, it's very normal, I had it up to and after AF was due. Try not to worry about it as it is normal. Have to admit it really worried me though :wacko:. Getting past the day AF is due helps with the anxiety, as does every day past it! When would AF have been due?

As for phoning docs I'd definitely do it on Monday, but don't be disappointed if they don't want to see you until 8 weeks. It's good to have the appointment booked in though, it gives you something to aim towards!


----------



## smawfl

Mini your temps look fab and are starting to look triapsis (never know how to spell it! ) also love the temp dip. Possibly too early to test though so hang in there. :dust: hope your finger heals well!


----------



## minimoocow

smawfl said:


> Mini your temps look fab and are starting to look triapsis (never know how to spell it! ) also love the temp dip. Possibly too early to test though so hang in there. :dust: hope your finger heals well!

Thanks smawfl . . . the temp dips been winding me up for a few days now! OH woke me up by accident that day at 4.30am so I took my temp as 36.26 and went back to sleep. When i woke again at 6am (usual time) I took it again and got 36.38 - not sure which one to use!!! Just been playing about with my chart - going to put it at 36.38 for now . . .


----------



## gaiagirl

Hanyou - I was never one to get AF cramps really, but I did have some all the way from O to BFP and afterwards. My cramps actually got really bad around 5-6 weeks and I even woke up one night from them! No spotting or anything and none really since 6 weeks so I imagine (fingers crossed) that everything is good...I am pretty sure it is normal!

Mini - your chart does look good! Hopefully it stays up and stays *triphasic* (haha smawfl). 

AFM - Last day of spring break and it is gorgeous and sunny but I feel like sh%t and am having a pity party that I have to get lessons planned and actually TEACH again this week! Arg!


----------



## gaiagirl

Oh and also...I kind of feel like we should make the move at the end of March to the pregnancy club forum and re-name the thread The Decemberists. We have only a few ladies still about to get their BFPs and it would be really nice to give smawfl the ability to update page one!


----------



## HanyouMama

Pusscat said:


> HanyouMama said:
> 
> 
> I just keep expecting AF to show up, its crazy. I keep getting cramping in my stomach area and keep thinking she's coming lol
> Some cramping is normal, right?
> 
> Yes, it's very normal, I had it up to and after AF was due. Try not to worry about it as it is normal. Have to admit it really worried me though :wacko:. Getting past the day AF is due helps with the anxiety, as does every day past it! When would AF have been due?
> 
> As for phoning docs I'd definitely do it on Monday, but don't be disappointed if they don't want to see you until 8 weeks. It's good to have the appointment booked in though, it gives you something to aim towards!Click to expand...

 March 22nd-the 24th. That would have been CD30-32. I got my BFP on CD33.


----------



## smawfl

gaiagirl said:


> AFM - Last day of spring break and it is gorgeous and sunny but I feel like sh%t and am having a pity party that I have to get lessons planned and actually TEACH again this week! Arg!

Hope the teaching and lesson planning went well!



gaiagirl said:


> Oh and also...I kind of feel like we should make the move at the end of March to the pregnancy club forum and re-name the thread The Decemberists. We have only a few ladies still about to get their BFPs and it would be really nice to give smawfl the ability to update page one!

OK, shall we move at the end of the month then? I'll make the post and link everyone to it! Will definitely be weird not receiving the "Who's waiting to try until December?" email notifications!! 

I'm now a lemon :happydance:


----------



## smawfl

Hany - love the new ticker :)


----------



## HanyouMama

smawfl said:


> Hany - love the new ticker :)

Thank you, I'm quite fond of it myself :haha:
I think I may need to tell my boss about my pregnancy. I work in a pizza shop and we shred our own cheese, the problem is that the machine requires alot of force. I tried to do it today and it just hurt my stomach. Not in the area of my uterus, but my abs and stuff like that. DH and I are just worried that it could cause us to loose the baby if I am having to use such force with my abdominals. I am also worried to talk to her because she just lost a baby about 4 weeks ago at about 17 weeks I believe....Needless to say, this subject could be really touchy.


----------



## gaiagirl

Yikes, Hanyou that does sound touchy! You definitely need to do what makes sense to you, and what makes you feel safest. It's probably not a health risk but if it feels wrong then definitely talk to her. I would just make sure to stress how confidential it is, although I'm sure with her experience she understands. Good luck!

AFM - back to school day sucked...SO hard to get back into the work routine. Also had a relapse in miscarriage worry today. Not sure why, ive been doing pretty well lately but just started stressing and googling things! Bad idea! Ugh, we are SOOOOO utterly attached at this point it would be so devastating. I am so excited to enter the second Tri. Also our US is a week tomorrow so hopefully it goes well and eased worries a little. Yikes, so nervous!

On a more positive note - we went to see The Hunger Games tonight though and it was amazing! They did such a great job adapting the book.


----------



## smawfl

HanyouMama said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> Hany - love the new ticker :)
> 
> Thank you, I'm quite fond of it myself :haha:
> I think I may need to tell my boss about my pregnancy. I work in a pizza shop and we shred our own cheese, the problem is that the machine requires alot of force. I tried to do it today and it just hurt my stomach. Not in the area of my uterus, but my abs and stuff like that. DH and I are just worried that it could cause us to loose the baby if I am having to use such force with my abdominals. I am also worried to talk to her because she just lost a baby about 4 weeks ago at about 17 weeks I believe....Needless to say, this subject could be really touchy.Click to expand...

I agree, if you feel uncomfortable about using the machinery then let her know, I'm sure she'll understand.



gaiagirl said:


> AFM - back to school day sucked...SO hard to get back into the work routine. Also had a relapse in miscarriage worry today. Not sure why, ive been doing pretty well lately but just started stressing and googling things! Bad idea! Ugh, we are SOOOOO utterly attached at this point it would be so devastating. I am so excited to enter the second Tri. Also our US is a week tomorrow so hopefully it goes well and eased worries a little. Yikes, so nervous!

:hugs: It's totally normal to feel like that, but just looking at your ticker and can't believe you're almost coming to the end of 1st tri - where has the time gone?!

I'm feeling good today! My bloat bump is now definitely a proper little bump and is quite hard now! We also had the results back from the NT scan / blood test for Downs and it came back 1:43,000 so we're really chuffed!

Went for a walk last night to get a little excercise, I didn't go too fast but it felt good to be out and about - especially as the days are getting longer so hoping to make the most of it!

Also - finally got the special pregnancy chair and footrest at work today. I'm essentially at my desk all day so the footrest especially is a Godsend!

Mini & Anneliese - how are you girls doing? Chart stalking and they both still look pretty good :thumbup: lots and lots of :dust: xxx


----------



## minimoocow

smawfl said:


> HanyouMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> Hany - love the new ticker :)
> 
> Thank you, I'm quite fond of it myself :haha:
> I think I may need to tell my boss about my pregnancy. I work in a pizza shop and we shred our own cheese, the problem is that the machine requires alot of force. I tried to do it today and it just hurt my stomach. Not in the area of my uterus, but my abs and stuff like that. DH and I are just worried that it could cause us to loose the baby if I am having to use such force with my abdominals. I am also worried to talk to her because she just lost a baby about 4 weeks ago at about 17 weeks I believe....Needless to say, this subject could be really touchy.Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, if you feel uncomfortable about using the machinery then let her know, I'm sure she'll understand.
> 
> 
> 
> gaiagirl said:
> 
> 
> AFM - back to school day sucked...SO hard to get back into the work routine. Also had a relapse in miscarriage worry today. Not sure why, ive been doing pretty well lately but just started stressing and googling things! Bad idea! Ugh, we are SOOOOO utterly attached at this point it would be so devastating. I am so excited to enter the second Tri. Also our US is a week tomorrow so hopefully it goes well and eased worries a little. Yikes, so nervous!Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: It's totally normal to feel like that, but just looking at your ticker and can't believe you're almost coming to the end of 1st tri - where has the time gone?!
> 
> I'm feeling good today! My bloat bump is now definitely a proper little bump and is quite hard now! We also had the results back from the NT scan / blood test for Downs and it came back 1:43,000 so we're really chuffed!
> 
> Went for a walk last night to get a little excercise, I didn't go too fast but it felt good to be out and about - especially as the days are getting longer so hoping to make the most of it!
> 
> Also - finally got the special pregnancy chair and footrest at work today. I'm essentially at my desk all day so the footrest especially is a Godsend!
> 
> Mini & Anneliese - how are you girls doing? Chart stalking and they both still look pretty good :thumbup: lots and lots of :dust: xxxClick to expand...

I think AF is coming . . . just started spotting so I predict tmrw she'll be here properly. Feeling a bit gutted but at least I have the week off from work and the sun is shining!


----------



## anneliese

smaw, great to hear the results are good!

Today I'm just trying to avoid testing. I'm 8 dpo and really itching to test, but don't want to allow myself until at least 10 dpo. I was feeling really good about this cycle at the beginning of the TWW, but now I'm a bit less optimistic, I don't know why. I think part of it's because although my chart is steadily climbing, it hasn't really had any dips and I've seen at least one dip in 90% of the pregnancy charts I've looked at. Anyway, hope I can hold out until Thursday, because if this is my month, I don't want to test too early and see another bfn


----------



## smawfl

minimoocow said:


> I think AF is coming . . . just started spotting so I predict tmrw she'll be here properly. Feeling a bit gutted but at least I have the week off from work and the sun is shining!

Ah hope she stays away hun! Do you usually spot before AF arrives? :dust:



anneliese said:


> smaw, great to hear the results are good!
> 
> Today I'm just trying to avoid testing. I'm 8 dpo and really itching to test, but don't want to allow myself until at least 10 dpo. I was feeling really good about this cycle at the beginning of the TWW, but now I'm a bit less optimistic, I don't know why. I think part of it's because although my chart is steadily climbing, it hasn't really had any dips and I've seen at least one dip in 90% of the pregnancy charts I've looked at. Anyway, hope I can hold out until Thursday, because if this is my month, I don't want to test too early and see another bfn

Thanks hun!

Definitely try and hold out on the testing!! Come on here and talk to me all day and I'll keep you occupied! LOL

Your chart looks fab.. temps rising is only a good thing :thumbup: keep positive :dust:


----------



## anneliese

thanks smaw :flower:. I managed to not test yesterday, so still hoping to make it through today without testing, but I get the urge every time I have to use the bathroom :haha:.

Sorry for my one millionth charting question, but today I woke up randomly at about 6:45 am and thought I should test even though I normally do it around 8. Anyway my temp at 6:45 was 97.76 and then I woke up again around 8 and tested again and got 97.68. Should I use the first or second temp on my chart? I know I didn't sleep for 3 hours between the first and second, but when I woke up it was only for a couple minutes and it's like I was still half asleep anyway, so I wasn't sure if it actually counted as waking up


----------



## smawfl

anneliese said:


> thanks smaw :flower:. I managed to not test yesterday, so still hoping to make it through today without testing, but I get the urge every time I have to use the bathroom :haha:.
> 
> Sorry for my one millionth charting question, but today I woke up randomly at about 6:45 am and thought I should test even though I normally do it around 8. Anyway my temp at 6:45 was 97.76 and then I woke up again around 8 and tested again and got 97.68. Should I use the first or second temp on my chart? I know I didn't sleep for 3 hours between the first and second, but when I woke up it was only for a couple minutes and it's like I was still half asleep anyway, so I wasn't sure if it actually counted as waking up

Glad you didn't test :thumbup: Love the willpower ;)

I would use the first temp as that's the one you had with at least 3 hours sleep. x


----------



## HanyouMama

Do any of you ladies have any tips for controlling/lessening the morning sickness? :sick: It seems to be particularly bad today.


----------



## smawfl

HanyouMama said:


> Do any of you ladies have any tips for controlling/lessening the morning sickness? :sick: It seems to be particularly bad today.

:hugs:

Breadsticks worked best for me - eating them slowly!!


----------



## minimoocow

smawfl said:


> HanyouMama said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you ladies have any tips for controlling/lessening the morning sickness? :sick: It seems to be particularly bad today.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Breadsticks worked best for me - eating them slowly!!Click to expand...

You said "worked" as in past tense - does that mean you are over it now? :thumbup:

AFM . . . AF arrived today :nope:


----------



## anneliese

Sorry about the bfn mini :(. I think I'll be joining you soon unfortunately. 

I couldn't resist and tested today and bfn.. it's got me feeling pretty down about this cycle now


----------



## smawfl

minimoocow said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HanyouMama said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you ladies have any tips for controlling/lessening the morning sickness? :sick: It seems to be particularly bad today.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Breadsticks worked best for me - eating them slowly!!Click to expand...
> 
> You said "worked" as in past tense - does that mean you are over it now? :thumbup:
> 
> AFM . . . AF arrived today :nope:Click to expand...

Yep pretty much thankfully, nausea has definitely gone now :thumbup:

:hugs::hugs: Sorry about AF hun :hugs: Hope the sunny week off is easing things!



anneliese said:


> Sorry about the bfn mini :(. I think I'll be joining you soon unfortunately.
> 
> I couldn't resist and tested today and bfn.. it's got me feeling pretty down about this cycle now

Still too early to test I think? What is your Luteal phase normally?


----------



## anneliese

smaw, it's the usual 14 days, but I'll get a 13 or 15 day one every once in awhile. Does the length of your LP usually make a difference as to when you'll get your bfp? I know if it's short you're likely to get a positive test earlier, but I assumed if it was of average length it was common to get a pretty early bfp (like 9-12 days)


----------



## smawfl

anneliese said:


> smaw, it's the usual 14 days, but I'll get a 13 or 15 day one every once in awhile. Does the length of your LP usually make a difference as to when you'll get your bfp? I know if it's short you're likely to get a positive test earlier, but I assumed if it was of average length it was common to get a pretty early bfp (like 9-12 days)

I'm not sure really, I would say closest to when AF is due the better! what are you using to test? I know First Response says it detects about 4/5 days before AF due?


----------



## anneliese

smawfl said:


> I'm not sure really, I would say closest to when AF is due the better! what are you using to test? I know First Response says it detects about 4/5 days before AF due?

I used an IC first and then when I got a negative I decided to use a FRER to see if that made a difference, but it didn't :dohh:


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Sorry to hear that mini - treat yourself. Indulge in something nice and wishing you continued dust for the next cycle. 

Anneliese - keeping our fingers crossed for you. Not over til the witch shows. 

Afm - I have a stitch today, feels a bit odd but gonna just take it easy and try not to worry. Hope everyone's okay x


----------



## gaiagirl

Hi Ladies,

So sorry about the BFN and AF :hugs::hugs::hugs: So frustrating! I am sure it'll be yours next cycle. January is a GREAT month for a birthday, it is my DH's and it really brightens up a dreary month!

My cousin (who has been staying with me to be nearer the hospital) had a little girl today! She has type 1 diabetes so was considered high risk and induced early at 37 weeks. She ended up having a c-section and I am still at work so have not been able to meet baby yet! So exicted for her!!!!!!!!!! She tried to get pregnant for 3 years and finally had IVF...they deserve this more than most. :thumbup: I think she is naming her Paisley, which I think is so cute. EEEK! Makes me impatient though...I have SO LONG TO GO!

On another note...feeling sick today. Had to work early to cover another teachers classes and have been on the brink of puking or falling asleep all day. Holding a little baby will help though!


----------



## HanyouMama

gaiagirl said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> So sorry about the BFN and AF :hugs::hugs::hugs: So frustrating! I am sure it'll be yours next cycle. January is a GREAT month for a birthday, it is my DH's and it really brightens up a dreary month!
> 
> My cousin (who has been staying with me to be nearer the hospital) had a little girl today! She has type 1 diabetes so was considered high risk and induced early at 37 weeks. She ended up having a c-section and I am still at work so have not been able to meet baby yet! So exicted for her!!!!!!!!!! She tried to get pregnant for 3 years and finally had IVF...they deserve this more than most. :thumbup: I think she is naming her Paisley, which I think is so cute. EEEK! Makes me impatient though...I have SO LONG TO GO!
> 
> On another note...feeling sick today. Had to work early to cover another teachers classes and have been on the brink of puking or falling asleep all day. Holding a little baby will help though!

I am totally with you on the puking or falling asleep thing today :wacko: The morning sickness has seems to have been worse today, but so far no vomiting. Lets hope it doesnt last long for either of us :thumbup:


----------



## HanyouMama

Sorry to hear about AF and the BFN. Don't give up hope! :thumbup:


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: :hugs: Sorry about AF, mini. Be kind to yourself this week! Hope next cycle is the one!

Anneliese, I am not even slightly discouraged by your BFN :lol: it's so early and your chart looks great! BTW...I don't think I really had much of a dip in mine, although I couldn't take temps consistently due to travel. https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1a45ab You could call CD 25-26 a dip, I guess...but I'm pretty sure CD 24 was implantation so I don't think it was really a proper dip.

HM, sorry you are feeling sick :hugs: that is the worst. My suggestion would be to definitely eat as little as you can get away with, as often as you can...and try different kinds of bland/sour/cold foods until you find something you like, and eat as much of that as you can. I usually don't like to eat just one thing all day, especially if it's the only thing I can stand, because I'd rather pace myself, but in my experience with m/s you just have to do whatever you can to survive. Even if it means eating only salt and vinegar chips or only popsicles all day long. Also, eating too little and too much can both make you sick, so you have to find the right balance -- if you're having trouble on the "too little" side then try to incorporate more protein. I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing well :hugs: I am enjoying vacation despite feeling slightly limited, although (thank goodness) back to my normal energy level for the most part! Had a slightly scary incident yesterday when we were going snorkeling and I slipped on some rocks and fell right on my behind. :shock: I felt fine afterward, no cramping, and a day and a half later no spotting, so I'm hoping and assuming all is well. And I've been feeling Mr. Munchkin move every so often -- he gave a nice strong kick about half an hour ago! So, hopefully both of us will be ok, but it was a bit of a shock, since it's the first time I'd fallen since getting pregnant, and it has made me extra careful and cautious. I just know I wouldn't be able to forgive myself if I took an unreasonable risk and something went wrong. But I'm still having fun and very happy to be here getting some quality time with my husband. :cloud9:


----------



## anneliese

thanks guys, got another bfn though and I guess my temps look ok, but I got another flat one today:(. If AF comes again this month I think I'll have to take a break from the forum because it's really not helping my sanity to obsess over it so much. I just get too let down every time :cry:


----------



## gaiagirl

anneliese said:


> thanks guys, got another bfn though and I guess my temps look ok, but I got another flat one today:(. If AF comes again this month I think I'll have to take a break from the forum because it's really not helping my sanity to obsess over it so much. I just get too let down every time :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Totally understand if that's what you need. I have everything crossed for you today though!


----------



## smawfl

FeelSoBlessed said:


> Afm - I have a stitch today, feels a bit odd but gonna just take it easy and try not to worry. Hope everyone's okay x

Hi FeelSoBlessed - has the stitch gone now? I always get stitch like pains in my sides when I (TMI) need to go to the bathroom. Hope you feel better soon :hugs:



gaiagirl said:


> My cousin (who has been staying with me to be nearer the hospital) had a little girl today! She has type 1 diabetes so was considered high risk and induced early at 37 weeks. She ended up having a c-section and I am still at work so have not been able to meet baby yet! So exicted for her!!!!!!!!!! She tried to get pregnant for 3 years and finally had IVF...they deserve this more than most. :thumbup: I think she is naming her Paisley, which I think is so cute. EEEK! Makes me impatient though...I have SO LONG TO GO!
> 
> On another note...feeling sick today. Had to work early to cover another teachers classes and have been on the brink of puking or falling asleep all day. Holding a little baby will help though!

Congrats to your cousin! Hope the sickness eases! Have you actually been sick yet?



seaweed eater said:


> Hope everyone else is doing well :hugs: I am enjoying vacation despite feeling slightly limited, although (thank goodness) back to my normal energy level for the most part! Had a slightly scary incident yesterday when we were going snorkeling and I slipped on some rocks and fell right on my behind. :shock: I felt fine afterward, no cramping, and a day and a half later no spotting, so I'm hoping and assuming all is well. And I've been feeling Mr. Munchkin move every so often -- he gave a nice strong kick about half an hour ago! So, hopefully both of us will be ok, but it was a bit of a shock, since it's the first time I'd fallen since getting pregnant, and it has made me extra careful and cautious. I just know I wouldn't be able to forgive myself if I took an unreasonable risk and something went wrong. But I'm still having fun and very happy to be here getting some quality time with my husband. :cloud9:

Glad you're having a nice time!! When are you back?
Totally wow that you're snorkeling, I would be too scared but I've only ever done it once so no way an expert. I'm sure you're both fine :hugs: I still can't believe you're feeling kicks so early, very jealous! :haha:



anneliese said:


> thanks guys, got another bfn though and I guess my temps look ok, but I got another flat one today:(. If AF comes again this month I think I'll have to take a break from the forum because it's really not helping my sanity to obsess over it so much. I just get too let down every time :cry:

:hugs::hugs: Ah hun we're always here you know that. Whenever you feel ready to come back we will be here!! Make sure you do come back though! We may have jumped to the otherside when you do, we are always the same people here for you! :hugs::hugs:

AFM - I'm definitely starting to look a little more bump like now! Work have given me a pregnancy chair and footrest as I'm basically sat at a desk all day but I think it's causing me coccyx pain:growlmad: I look like I'm like an old woman when I get out of my chair! Have switched to my old chair today and seeing if that makes a difference. We'll see. 

Have a great day everyone! :hugs::flower:


----------



## minimoocow

anneliese said:


> thanks guys, got another bfn though and I guess my temps look ok, but I got another flat one today:(. If AF comes again this month I think I'll have to take a break from the forum because it's really not helping my sanity to obsess over it so much. I just get too let down every time :cry:

I feel the same . . . OH says I'm obsessing too much and thinks a break from the forum might help. I can't really say I disagree. I am really pleased you all have your BFP and love hearing what's going on with your pregnancies (esp the scan pics) but do still feel a tinsy bit jealous. :nope: There I've said it.

So I might lurk for a bit to keep up to date and come back later - so let me know where you move to!

That said Anneliese - you are only 10 dpo its not over yet - FX'd for you


----------



## smawfl

minimoocow said:


> anneliese said:
> 
> 
> thanks guys, got another bfn though and I guess my temps look ok, but I got another flat one today:(. If AF comes again this month I think I'll have to take a break from the forum because it's really not helping my sanity to obsess over it so much. I just get too let down every time :cry:
> 
> I feel the same . . . OH says I'm obsessing too much and thinks a break from the forum might help. I can't really say I disagree. I am really pleased you all have your BFP and love hearing what's going on with your pregnancies (esp the scan pics) but do still feel a tinsy bit jealous. :nope: There I've said it.
> 
> So I might lurk for a bit to keep up to date and come back later - so let me know where you move to!
> 
> That said Anneliese - you are only 10 dpo its not over yet - FX'd for youClick to expand...


:hugs::hugs::hugs: What I said to Anneliese goes the same for you hun! You're a Decemberist through and through and I know it's gonna happen for your soon :hugs::hugs: Definitely make sure you come back!!!! xx


----------



## anneliese

minimoocow said:


> I feel the same . . . OH says I'm obsessing too much and thinks a break from the forum might help. I can't really say I disagree. I am really pleased you all have your BFP and love hearing what's going on with your pregnancies (esp the scan pics) but do still feel a tinsy bit jealous. :nope: There I've said it.
> 
> So I might lurk for a bit to keep up to date and come back later - so let me know where you move to!
> 
> That said Anneliese - you are only 10 dpo its not over yet - FX'd for you

I understand what you mean. :hugs: I'm not jealous exactly and even though I'm absolutely thrilled for everyone, I'm also a bit envious because I want to get pregnant so bad that it's hard for me to not get a bfp when everyone already has. I also am naturally pessimistic _and_ impatient, so that doesn't help this whole situation either.

Everyone else, thanks for the support. :flower: I'm still not sure if I'll disappear for awhile or try to stick it out a bit more, we'll see after this cycle is over


----------



## HanyouMama

seaweed eater said:


> HM, sorry you are feeling sick :hugs: that is the worst. My suggestion would be to definitely eat as little as you can get away with, as often as you can...and try different kinds of bland/sour/cold foods until you find something you like, and eat as much of that as you can. I usually don't like to eat just one thing all day, especially if it's the only thing I can stand, because I'd rather pace myself, but in my experience with m/s you just have to do whatever you can to survive. Even if it means eating only salt and vinegar chips or only popsicles all day long. Also, eating too little and too much can both make you sick, so you have to find the right balance -- if you're having trouble on the "too little" side then try to incorporate more protein. I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well :hugs: I am enjoying vacation despite feeling slightly limited, although (thank goodness) back to my normal energy level for the most part! Had a slightly scary incident yesterday when we were going snorkeling and I slipped on some rocks and fell right on my behind. :shock: I felt fine afterward, no cramping, and a day and a half later no spotting, so I'm hoping and assuming all is well. And I've been feeling Mr. Munchkin move every so often -- he gave a nice strong kick about half an hour ago! So, hopefully both of us will be ok, but it was a bit of a shock, since it's the first time I'd fallen since getting pregnant, and it has made me extra careful and cautious. I just know I wouldn't be able to forgive myself if I took an unreasonable risk and something went wrong. But I'm still having fun and very happy to be here getting some quality time with my husband. :cloud9:

Thank you for the advice :thumbup: I am having a hard time wanting to eat at all. I have no appetite, especially in the morning. It gets to where I actually want to eat at about 2 in the after noon. I am forcing myself to eat though. I've mostly been eating crackers though. I need to find something else or a different kind of cracker because they just taste like dirt :nope:

I'm glad to hear everything is okay! I hope you have fun on your trip!


----------



## seaweed eater

Lots of :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to anneliese and mini. Of course you ladies should each do whatever is best for you and your sanity (and goodness knows TTC is hard enough on that). I would hate to be a source of any negativity in your TTC journeys and I'm sure all the other ladies on this thread feel the same way! If you do take a break, we will miss you and we will absolutely be here for you when and if you feel like coming back, whether you are pregnant, TTC, taking some time off TTC, whatever.


----------



## seaweed eater

On a different note, I also wanted to warn you all -- it must be true that pregnancy makes skin more likely to sunburn! I'm currently enjoying the first full-body-pink sunburn of my life, and I've been pretty diligent about applying sunscreen. Usually I barely burn even if I spend all day in the sun, and I don't think I've EVER burned any part of my legs before (much less...all of them). So be careful about that as summer approaches!!


----------



## smawfl

anneliese said:


> I understand what you mean. :hugs: I'm not jealous exactly and even though I'm absolutely thrilled for everyone, I'm also a bit envious because I want to get pregnant so bad that it's hard for me to not get a bfp when everyone already has. I also am naturally pessimistic _and_ impatient, so that doesn't help this whole situation either.
> 
> Everyone else, thanks for the support. :flower: I'm still not sure if I'll disappear for awhile or try to stick it out a bit more, we'll see after this cycle is over

:hugs: I'll be keeping an eye on your chart and still sending lots of :dust: vibes your way!



seaweed eater said:


> On a different note, I also wanted to warn you all -- it must be true that pregnancy makes skin more likely to sunburn! I'm currently enjoying the first full-body-pink sunburn of my life, and I've been pretty diligent about applying sunscreen. Usually I barely burn even if I spend all day in the sun, and I don't think I've EVER burned any part of my legs before (much less...all of them). So be careful about that as summer approaches!!

Oh no Seaweed, sounds painful!!

How is everyone doing? So glad it's almost the weekend! No mega plans really, out for dinner on Saturday night for a friend's 30th then just chilling I think. Might take a trip to some baby shops and have a browse at car seats and prams! 

I thought I felt a tiny flutter this morning.. but not sure!! 

Seaweed when you felt it was it quite low the first time?


----------



## smawfl

Hi Girls, as I'm super bored at work today, here is the all new thread! Come on over EVERYONE!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/933635-decemberists.html

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## HanyouMama

Mini and Anne, Just remember we are always here for you when you come back :thumbup: It'll happen for everyone! Just keep hope!

EDIT: P.S.
My 10 week appointment is set for May 1st! Im so excited!


----------

